#ubuntu-br 2010-11-29
<antonio_> alguem é webdesigner ai?
<marcos> antonio_:   a  patricia
<antonio_> hnmm quem ser patricia?
<marcos> ela  ta  off
<antonio_> só
<antonio_> mandei pm pra ela
<antonio_> vlw
<marcos> tem outros  por ai
<antonio_> ah
<antonio_> consegui resolver meu problema na sorte
<antonio_> vlw
<Akiyama-san> Olá
<antonio_> oie :)
<Akiyama-san> Eu instalei a fonte Rotated Arial(deitada) no meu ubuntu, agora o firefox e os outros aplicativos que usam a Arial estão com a letra deitada
<Akiyama-san> Eu não consegui desinstalar a fonte Arial pra colocar de volta
<Akiyama-san> Alguém aí sabe me ajudar a corrigir isso>
<Akiyama-san> ?
<Akiyama-san> Apareceu a fonte Rotated Arial e a Arial normal continua lá, mas as duas estão iguais
<Akiyama-san> Já tentei instalar a Arial normal por cima, mas diz a instalação falhou e não adianta nada.
<omelete> nem sei qual fonte é aqui
<Akiyama-san> Rotaded Arial é a mesma que a Arial normal, mas escreve deitada
<Akiyama-san> eu já tentei apagar os pacotes tff que tem no synaptic com a Arial e reinstalar, mas não adiantou
<Akiyama-san> ninguém aí sabe como eu faço pra remover as fontes
<Akiyama-san> ?
<omelete> wiki ensina instalar
<omelete> mas ñ vi nada de remover
<Akiyama-san> sim
<Mr-geek> pessoal eu fiz isso : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-full mas como faço pra ativar o visual do kre???
<Mr-geek> kde*
<Akiyama-san> eu vi alguma coisa sobre desinstalar pelo synaptic, mas nao aparece os pacotes lá
<omelete> Akiyama-san,  tenta buscar pelo pacote q vc instalou
<omelete> Mr-geek,  entra direto no sistema ai ou tem tela de log?
<Akiyama-san> Não tem nada parecido
<Akiyama-san> já tentei várias combinações, RotatedArial, tff-Rotated...
<Mr-geek> continua...
<Mr-geek> omelete : continua ae ...
<omelete> continua?
<omelete> perguntei e vc nem respondeu
<Mr-geek> é explica ai
<Mr-geek> ata desculpa
<Mr-geek> derr
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> em se fala a tela de logon ?
<omelete> login
<Mr-geek> ja reiniciei sim
<omelete> se tiver tela de login tem q criar uma session de inicialização do kde
<skletenblack> eu ja fiz isso
<skletenblack> medo até a tela de logon
<skletenblack> mais o visual do pc mesmo não !
<omelete> skletenblack,  mas tá no gnome agora?
<skletenblack> sim
<skletenblack> duas barras
<omelete> lembro q no gnome tinha configuração tb, olha ai, sistema configurações sessoes
<omelete> +- isso
<Akiyama-san> Consegui resolver
<Akiyama-san> foi na pasta /home/gabriel/.fonts e apaguei as duas arial de lá
<death_note> Boa noite.
<Akiyama-san> só não entendo porque quando eu instalo a Rotated Arial a outra fica do mesmo jeito
<fabianomarechal> Boa noite para todos
<death_note> fabianomarechal, boa noite pra vc, por que pra quem mora no rio tá nada boa não man... :S Chapa fervendo... :|
<mactimes> death_note, Precisa se atualizar...
<mactimes> fabianomarechal, É de Marechal Hermes mesmo?
<fabianomarechal> death_note, imagino
<fabianomarechal> death_note, vc é do Rio cara?
<Pskol> tem q mata tudo esses pilantra do rio
<mactimes> Pskol, E aí!!!  Long time no see!
<death_note> fabianomarechal, infelizmente... Lugar aonde os mega evento tem muito mais valor do que o direito do povo ir e vir... :S lamentâvel isso...
<Pskol> mactimes, huhu caramba se ta vivo cara
<Pskol> mactimes, qnto tempo einnn
<mactimes> Pskol, hahahaha, "We shall never surrender!"
<death_note> mactimes, se atulizar...?! 0o
<death_note> e por que seria...?!
<death_note> :S
<fabianomarechal> mactimes, não... Marechal Deodoro / Alagoas
<mactimes> death_note, A "chapa" já esfriou...
<mactimes> fabianomarechal, Ah, tá.
<Gomex> adorilson, fala man!
<death_note> mactimes, vem botar o teu rabo na mira deles aqui que eu quero ver então... :(
<mactimes> death_note, Bem, está em que bairro?
<Pskol> mactimes, se ta no rio?
<mactimes> Pskol, Sou e estou no Rio.
<Gomex> O clima ta tenso aqui hein?
<mactimes> Pskol, Mas eu fico relativamente longe da confusão.
<mactimes> Pskol, Moro, praticamente, colado numa base militar. :)
<death_note> mactimes, isso é offtopic, mas só vou mandar uma pra vc pra vc enteder quem aqui precisa de atualização man... Aqui a uns 17 a 23 minutos de distancia de onde eu moro, chegou um caminhão baú lotadinho de vagabundos fugidos lá do centro, fortemente armados...
<mactimes> Pskol, Pertinho da Base Aérea dos Afonsos
<Pskol> mactimes, humm longe do alemao?
<Pskol> hehe
<mactimes> death_note, (21) 2253-1177  - Enjoy =)
<adorilson> Gomex, vc por aqui?
<gattino> pessoal, alguém sabe se é possível criar um servidor irc local? tipo, onde apenas máquinas locais possam se conectar a ele, sem que fique exposto na Internet?
<Gomex> adorilson, eu mesmo...
<mactimes> death_note, Se acha que está "tenso" o clima aí, tome ação.
<Gomex> adorilson, virei ubuntuseiro agora :P
<adorilson> Gomex, mas por q?
<mactimes> Pskol, Um bocado distante.
<mactimes> Pskol, E esse povo não se mete a besta com a aeronáutica, não. :)
<death_note> mactimes,  cara, vim do aniverário do meu sobrinho e não quero me aborrecer ato não valeu super heroe brasileiro... Fica na paz do SANTO DEUS do céu e dou este papo por encerrado!
<Gomex> adorilson, Apenas troquei pra ver
<Gomex> adorilson, fiquei chocado com o excelente trabalho que fizeram na interface dele...
<adorilson> Gomex, usava Fedora, né?
<Gomex> adorilson, o Fedora está a anos luz
<Gomex> adorilson, sou embaixador do projeto fedora
<Gomex> adorilson, ou pelo menos era, sei lá
<mactimes> death_note, Se não quer tomar atitude, então engula seu choro...
<Gomex> :P
<adorilson> Gomex, traidor :p
<Gomex> adorilson, na verdade ainda sou, pois colaboro
<mactimes> death_note, Depois não reclame de violência e falta de liberdade.
<adorilson> Gomex, quais as benéfices para qm é embaixador fedora?
<Gomex> adorilson, mas no meu note mesmo... o Ubuntu ta rolando fino
<death_note> mactimes, tá bem rapaz, estes 500 anos de incompetência administrativa são meus sim cara, com toda certeza o pasi tá assim em grande parte por minha culpa, eu mereço ir pra o inferno e quimar pela eternidade amém... Aff. vai encher o saco do cavalo que é bem grande e cabe bastante coisa... :S
<Gomex> adorilson, benéfices nenhuma
<Gomex> adorilson, apenas titulo mesmo...
<Gomex> adorilson, na verdade eu estou meio afastado deles, mas ainda traduzo documentos
<adorilson> Gomex, e como se faz para conseguir esse titulo ?
<mactimes> death_note, Ah, sim, pois é.  A população reclama que o governo não oferece segurança.  Quando o governo resolve mudar a postura (sim, claro, quando lhes convém, mas é melhor do que nada), é fácil cruzar os braços e colocar a culpa na história.  Ah, sim, você também deve concordar que VAGABUNDO E BANDIDO é o que é por falta de oportunidade.
<death_note> !regras | mactimes
<ubottu-br> mactimes: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<mactimes> !regras | death_note
<ubottu-br> death_note: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<mactimes> death_note, Faça bom proveito.  Eu as conheço bem.
<death_note> mas não as pratica e tá falando mal dos outros ipocrita... :|
<geowany> Que porra é essa?
<mactimes> death_note, Falando mal de vagabundo e bandido.  Porque?  Você é a favor??  A propósito, aprenda a falar, ao menos o português corretamente.  É HIPÓCRITA.  E certamente, é o que você é.  Procure um dicionário.
<gattino> calma gente ...
 * mactimes está calmo...
<Gomex> adorilson, apenas colaborar
<geowany> $ psx
<geowany> ganho mais
<geowany> do que ler essas lorotas!
<gattino> hehehe
<gattino> geowany, você manja de IRC Server?
<Gomex> mactimes, menos man, please
<geowany> gattino: não o suficiente para te ajudar.
<gattino> :(
<gattino> geowany, obrigado!
<geowany> Pretendo rodar um servidor deste no trabalho.
<geowany> Em breve vou ler a documentação oficial.
<adorilson> Gomex, vc colabora durante um tempo e dps ganha o título ?
<gattino> tenho um trabalho da faculdade em que preciso fazer um BotIRC funcionar em Perl
<death_note> mactimes, ta bem então cara, sou hipocrita e escrevo errado, muito obrigado por vomitar isso na minha cara, agora, eu não sou nada importante pra sua vida, então me esquece bocudo do caramba e para de ser troll, por que isso não vai ajudar em nada a situação do rio...
<gattino> mas nao queria testar na Internet e tals, queria algo interno, em VM ...
<geowany> gattino: Fico na dúvida de coloco um servidor de IRC ou OpenFire autenticado no AD.
<gattino> geowany, OpenFire não é Storage?
<geowany> de colocar*
<Gomex> adorilson, mais ou menos isso mesmo
<gattino> geowany, desculpe
<geowany> gattino: não, é servidor de xmpp
<gattino> confundi com OpenFiler
<Gomex> adorilson, mas a comunidade anda meio parada
<Gomex> adorilson, sério man, o Ubuntu está SENSACIONAL
<Gomex> adorilson, entrei lá no canal ubuntu da rede ubuntu e o cara maior bossal
<Gomex> adorilson, falou que sabia que o Ubuntu estava muito bom
<Gomex> adorilson, um pouco de modestia caia bem...
<adorilson> Gomex, hehehehehe. qual cara ?
<geowany> Povo, queria saber porque o Ubuntu e Fedora vão partir pra esse tal de Wayland...
<geowany> Alguém sabe algo a respeito?
<geowany> O projeto do Xorg foi estagnado?
<mactimes> death_note, Desculpe, mas o troll aqui é você.  A situação está sob controle das forças armadas e policiais e você fomentando que "a chapa está quente".  Dizendo que acaba de chegar uma caminhonete lotada de vagabundo perto de você e se acovardando a tomar providências para melhorar a própria situação e de sua família.  E ainda por cima vem querer botar banca de coitado??  Se quise, vai lá pro ##ubuntu-br e continuamos a discus
<mactimes> são lá.  De acordo com as normas, inclusive, até onde lembro as "implícitas" que já foram por diversas vezes discutidas pela administração do canal, era permitido assunto off-topic enquanto não houvesse discussão on-topic rolando no canal.  Como é o caso, neste canal, para mim, o assunto se encerra.
<Gomex> adorilson, um tal de arrrghhh
<Gomex> Dai eu escrevi
<Gomex> <Gomex_> arrrghhh, I think modesty is missing here
<adorilson> Gomex, e tu ainda vai dar trela para um sujeito com um nick desses ?
<Gomex> adorilson, foi o que respondeu
<Gomex> parece ser o mais ativo lá
<death_note> mactimes, DEUS lhe abençoe e continue assim, quem sabe DEUS não lhe permiti ir para o seu super brasileiro! E coloquei vc na lista de ignorados, vc é muito importante pra perder seu tempo com alguem tão anti-patriota, de baixo nivel escolar e covarde como eu... Boa noite pra vc e sua família!
<Gomex> Alguém aqui ja conseguiu fazer o blackberry como modem?
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, fala man
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, opa ;)
<adorilson> Andre_Gondim, tava aqui falando com o Gomex sobre embaixadores do Fedora
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, :P
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, rapaz... seus amigos da rede ubuntu são bem "modestos" hein?
<adorilson> existem algo semelhante para o Ubuntu ?
<fabianomarechal> death_note, mactimes , calma galera...
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, existe sim
<Andre_Gondim> adorilson, sim, Ubuntu Member
<fabianomarechal> é melhor mudar de assunto
<Gomex> Ubuntu member
<leleobhz_> o.0
<adorilson> Andre_Gondim, quais a benefices para qm é um?
<geowany> Poxa, ninguém interessado na minha pergunta?
<Andre_Gondim> adorilson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<death_note> fabianomarechal, se esse idiota pensa que telefonemas são magicos e tem poder de resolver os problemas da humanidade, ele que salve o planeta através de seu celular... Não ferra
<mactimes> fabianomarechal, Estou calmo.  O cara me chama de troll, falo pra continuar a discussão no off-topic e, depois de querer dar uma de humilde e coitado, ao invés de ir pro off-topic o cara resolve dizer que vai colocar no ignore?  Precisa informar ao camarada aí o que é TROLL.
<geowany> Ou ninguém faz idéia do porque do Ubuntu futuramente trocar o Xorg pelo tal de Wayland?
<fabianomarechal> death_note, blz vamos respeitar a opinião cara
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, fala Gondim... beleza, tchê?
<mactimes> !abuso | Falta de decoro e ataque pessoal | <death_note> fabianomarechal, se esse idiota pensa que telefonemas são magicos e tem poder de resolver os problemas da humanidade, ele que salve o planeta através de seu celular... Não ferra
<ubottu-br> Falta de decoro e ataque pessoal | <death_note> fabianomarechal, se esse idiota pensa que telefonemas são magicos e tem poder de resolver os problemas da humanidade, ele que salve o planeta através de seu celular... Não ferra: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<fabianomarechal> mactimes, ok mas unidos somos mais fortes... Estamos do lado branco da força
<Andre_Gondim> gattino, opa
<mactimes> AINDA estou mantendo a conversa sem ofensas e ataques pessoais.
<Gomex> mactimes, man, maneira ae
<Gomex> mactimes, please
<Andre_Gondim> death_note, por favor, respeita os membros do canal e as regras que estão no wiki do tópico do canal
<death_note> Andre_Gondim, disseram que eu sou hipocrita,não sei escrever só por que erro,(quem não erra vivendo neste planeta mesmo...?! Me diz ai só um...?!) e que sou covarde e não reclamei, agora vou lhe perguntar uma coisa...
<mactimes> <death_note> mas não as pratica e tá falando mal dos outros ipocrita... :|
 * mactimes se pergunta quem começou a chamar quem do quê....
<geowany> Que merda, sempre pensei que esse canal se tratasse de conversas mais "técnicas".
<mactimes> Bem, como eu disse antes, pra mim o assunto está encerrado aqui.  Por favor, avisem ao camarada, uma vez que, segundo ele, estou em sua lista de ignore, que se quiser continuar a discussão, para levá-la para o ##ubuntu-br
<geowany> Toda vez que venho aqui, só tem baboseiras e trollagens.
<mactimes> geowany, Se está farto disto,então, por favor, não comece outra...
<mactimes> geowany, Estou no ##ubuntu-br, se quiser reclamar de mim/para mim.
<geowany> mactimes: Não cite meu nick em vão.
<Pskol> ui
<geowany> Só queria iniciar uma discursão sobre migração Wayland
<geowany> Pskol: =P
<mactimes> geowany, Então o faça e pare de choramingar.
<Pskol> kkkk eh cada uma
<mactimes> geowany, Se quer reclamar comigo, já disse, estou no off-topic.
<geowany> mactimes: não estou choramingando, faça o favor de tomar no meio do seu cu porque eu não sou o death_note pra aguentar abuso seu não!
<geowany> foda-se
<death_note> EngSkeeter, boa noite man.
<geowany> FODA-SE!
<Ricardo__> geowany, é verdade viro casa da mae joana so com briguinhas idiotas...
<Gomex> vix
<mactimes> !abuso | <geowany> mactimes: não estou choramingando, faça o favor de tomar no meio do seu cu porque eu não sou o death_note pra aguentar abuso seu não!
<ubottu-br> <geowany> mactimes: não estou choramingando, faça o favor de tomar no meio do seu cu porque eu não sou o death_note pra aguentar abuso seu não!: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<EngSkeeter> boa noite death_note
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<death_note> beleza man...
<mactimes> geowany, mantenha o respeito.  É bom e conserva os dentes.
<geowany> ah!
<deusr> ubuntu não suspende quando é baixado a tampa do notebook, alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<death_note> mas ou menos...
<Pskol> que falta faz um op aki eim
<geowany> vou chorar!
<Gomex> geowany, mactimes death_note : Pessoal, por favor...
<geowany> porque vão me expulsar daqui!
<Andre_Gondim> tá bom por hoje, vamos usar o canal para assunto técnico, qualquer coisa diferente será solicitado sua saída, obrigado!!
<EngSkeeter> deusr: configura as op'coes de energia
<geowany> Vou refazer a pergunta:
<geowany> Alguém sabe o porque do ubuntu migrar futuramente do Xorg para o Wayland?
<mactimes> deusr, Está com APIC ativado no BIOS?
<geowany> O Xorg está estagnado?
<Gomex> geowany, isso mesmo...
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, porque o Wayland tem mais a propor em um futuro
<Gomex> geowany, O fedora tb planeja mudar tb
<deusr> mactimes, nao dah pra mexer nada na bios dos notebooks novos
<Ricardo__> qdo mudará isso?
<deusr> EngSkeeter, estácomo padrao
<mactimes> deusr, Qual o fabricante e modelo do notebook?
<Gomex> geowany, não sei se pro Wayland, mas já mostraram insatisfação
<deusr> a unica coisa que dah pra mexer na bios eh horas e boot
<Ricardo__> tipo grub2 q no inicio era um saco de restaurar
<deusr> lenovo u350
<deusr> foi alguma coisa depois a algum atualização
<deusr> estava funcionando antes
<mactimes> deusr, Já verificou a configuração do sistema?
<mactimes> deusr, Deixa eu ver aqui...
<deusr> mactimes, que configuração? disse qeu está padrao
<EngSkeeter> deusr:  mas suspende normal no botao de suspensao?
<geowany> Andre_Gondim: e porque isso não seria implementado no próprio Xorg?
<geowany> Porque dois projetos paralelos?
<deusr> EngSkeeter, vou ver
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, não é projeto paralelo, é um outro projeto que tem mais a dar, o Xorg chegou a um ponto que não dá para progredir ao que se deseja,
<mactimes> deusr, gnome-power-preferences
<geowany> Ao meu ver, existem umas coisas toscas que só acontecem no software livre.
<geowany> Excesso de distribuições, falta de padronização.
<mactimes> deusr, Estou num PC comum agora, não consigo ver aqui.  Verifica se tem alguma opção para executar algo ao baixar a tampa do notebook.
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, dá uma pesquisada antes de falar isso, padrão é o que não falta
<geowany> Esses esforços desnecessários deveriam ser gastos em documentação.
<death_note> geowany, absolutamente de acordo...
<geowany> Andre_Gondim: padrão?
<Ricardo__> unity entao outra coisa q vai mudar
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, sim, há ODF, FSH, Linaro, freedesktop, há diversos padrões usados
<geowany> Andre_Gondim: configurar interface de rede em /etc/network/interfaces é padronizado com configurar interface de rede em /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/?
<geowany> Isso você acha que é padrão?
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, vai mesmo ficar dando explicação a troll?
<geowany> Porque mandou que eu pesquise a respeito de padronização?
<Gomex> rs
<geowany> Gomex: me considera um troll?
<geowany> Acho que você não trabalha com TI.
<geowany> E acha que sou um garotinho de 15 anos cheio de espinha que adora ficar compilando kernel.
<geowany> Está enganado.
<geowany> [21:30:44] <Andre_Gondim> geowany, sim, há ODF, FSH, Linaro, freedesktop, há diversos padrões usados // Mas esse excesso de distribuições usam esses padrões?
<geowany> Ah! Não me faça rir!
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, as mais conhecidas sim, CentOS, Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, Mandriva
<Andre_Gondim> e outras
<gattino> geowany, você diz excesso de distros ...
<Ricardo__> geowany, faltou falar a mao cabeluda
<gattino> geowany, mas isso acontece pq Linux é Open Source, o que faz com que comunidades com o mesmo interesse acabem desenvolvendo a sua distribuição personalizada...
<gattino> geowany, não acho que isso seja um problema...
<geowany> gattino: acho um problema quando isso passa a ser em servidores.
<geowany> Em ambientes de produção.
<gattino> geowany, pq?
<geowany> Não me importo com visual de desktop.
<geowany> Ricardo__: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gattino> geowany, então você deveria utilizar a mesma distro para servidores em sua empresa ...
<gattino> geowany, você que faz o padrão, onde utiliza
<geowany> gattino: Onde utilizo, é Debian!
<gattino> geowany, então ...
<mactimes> geowany,Meus clientes são Debian e não rodam interface gráfica.  Então, qual exatamente o problema?
<geowany> Mas por aí sempre me pedem ajuda, chego no local, é CentOS, ou outra coisa...
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<gattino> geowany, padronize os seus servidores Debian conforme o padrão que você achar melhor
<geowany> gattino: o problema é que não posso padronizar os servidores dos outros...
<gattino> geowany, sim, mas ql o problema?
<gattino> geowany, não to entendendo
<geowany> Mas as vezes tento ajudar e tenho que perder tempo lendo documentação extensa de coisas triviais.
<Gomex> É bacana falar mal e talz... Difícil mesmo é fazer a diferença
<mactimes> gattino, Acredite, você não é o único...
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, +1
<gattino> mactimes, heheheh, percebo
<geowany> Gomex: Não posso questionar?
<Gomex> palavras ao vento... apenas isso...
<Gomex> Está insatisfeito, ponha a mão na massa
<Gomex> todo mundo faz sem cobrar retorno financeiro dos usuários, o que cabe a eles, se quiserem, é usar
<geowany> Não sou o Chuck Norris, nem o McGyver para fazer isso.
<gattino> geowany, o problema é que as distros são feitas por voluntários, pessoas que se interessam em aprimorar as distros ...
<Gomex> E ajudar, se quiserem...
<death_note> geowany,  rsrsrs
<Ricardo__> é mas tem mta copia cara dura
<gattino> geowany, acho que estou entendendo o que você quer dizer
<Ricardo__> de distro pra distro
<Gomex> e ajudando podem fazer da comunidade um pouco a sua visão das coisas...
<Pskol> ai q sono
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, acredite, já vi muito isso aqui no IRC
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, e não sou tão velho assim no SL
<mactimes> gattino, Mas isto é mais que natural.  Cada distro tem sua proposta.
<geowany> gattino: é legal falar isso quando se tem tempo para estudar
<mactimes> gattino, Se todos quisessem a mesma coisa, não haveria forks de distros.
<Ricardo__> em resumo  o motor é tudo o mesmo so muda a carroceria dessas distros
<geowany> por exemplo, esses dias um amigo me chamou para faze uma troca de servidor
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, eu vejo isso muito, gente que reclama por exemplo da tradução e gente que me pergunta onde pode arrumar
<gattino> mactimes, exatamente!
<mactimes> gattino, Lembro-me quando lançaram o Arch, cuja proposta era centralizar ao máximo as configurações e ter um sistema bastante leve.
<gattino> Ricardo__, isso... o que faz a distro funcionar é a mesma em todas as distros
<coelho88> oi gente bonita
<mactimes> gattino, Não gosta de uma distro?  Há tantas outras que você pode utilizar...
<gattino> mactimes, boa
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, velho, eu simplesmente ignoro
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, aconselho a fazer o mesmo...
<Gomex> :P
<gattino> geowany, acho que você enfrenta problemas com softwares diversos e nao com a distro em si ...
<geowany> o servidor está a mais de anos funcionando e o hardware já pretende apresentar problemas, e como o sistema é crítico (não posso falar de onde se trata), ele me convidou a ajudar a resolver o problema, sendo que o servidor é CentOS, e sou acostumado com Debian por tempo de uso. Só que esse servidor teria que ser trocado rapidamente, tão rapidamente que não dependeria de ler documentação para fazer a implementação em outro servidor, entendeu?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, ainda sou capaz de mostrar o time de tradutores, ajuda sempre é bem aproveitada heeh
<mactimes> gattino, O problema começa quando outras pessoas não aceitam que você utilize outras distro de outras formas, pelo simples fato de ser diferente e não ser como aquela pessoa gosta de utilizar.  É, praticamente, uma questão religiosa para alguns.
<Ricardo__> o meerkat 10.10 ja ta melhor agora com updates?
<gattino> mactimes, sim, isso eh fato
<Andre_Gondim> Ricardo__, sempre esteve desde o lançamento
<Ricardo__> aki deu uns bugs ae manti o lts
<death_note> com problemas njo kernel e tudo é...?! 0o
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, não havia problemas com os menus, e tals?
<Andre_Gondim> gattino, desconheço esse problema, e olha que usei desde o alfa 1
<geowany> gattino: exatamente, enfrento vários problemas todos os dias, e isso é além de um "compiz" sumindo com o decorador de janelas.
<death_note> desde o principio é...?! http://espacoliberdade.blog.br/blog/2010/10/nao-atualize-para-o-ubuntu-10-10/
<mactimes> geowany, Desculpe, mas segundo suas próprias palavras "Você é acostumado com o Debian".  O que não transfere o problema automaticamente para outras distribuições.  É como você dizer que um médico neurocirurgião deve ser um excelente cirurgião cardiovascular sem buscar qualquer tipo de especialização.
<geowany> gattino: Queria no Linux algo que fosse mais ou menos "Universal", tentei usar o Debian como Desktop/Server/Workstation...Mas me decepcionei com algumas coisas.
<Ricardo__> o nautilus mudou algumas coisas q nao gostei tb.. tipo nao mostrar a extensao de arquivos igual win faz
<Ricardo__> tentei fucar e nao consegui resolver
<mactimes> geowany, Existem várias distros, para vários gostos.  Se você se propõe a trabalhar com mais de uma, infelizmente, é você quem deve se adequar a elas ou modificá-las conforme seu gosto.
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, tenho dois amigos que desistiram do 10.10 pq estava com bug no menu, parece que quando reiniciavam a maquina ou desligavam e depois ligavam, alguns itens do menu sumiam ....
<geowany> mactimes: mais ou menos isso...
<Ricardo__> gattino, esses bugs tinha no lucid tb mas depois resolveram
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, ... e depois voltavam .... mas nao presenciei isso.... até pq ainda não tive tempo de instalar o 10.10 aqui
<Andre_Gondim> gattino, o erro relatado no link ali é algo do Kernel e não do Ubuntu
<geowany> mactimes: mas ao invés de perder meu tempo lendo várias documentações de coisas "triviais", resolvi ler sobre outros sistemas operacionais.
<Ricardo__> mas o papo de aumentar temp de cpu é balela
<Ricardo__> aki nao notei nada
<Ricardo__> usam uma maquina tosca .. consumo cpu vai pros coco e culpam o ubuntu
<geowany> gattino: Infelizmente existem umas coisas ridículas como essa, meu ultimo karma foi um netbook de uma estagiária com Kubuntu 10.10 que ficava tocando o som no speaker sendo que o fone de ouvido estava plugado.
<gattino> death_note, vc qm postou o topico aquele?
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, hummm, então pode ser ....
<geowany> gattino: não estou fazendo apologia a Windows, além de que detesto esse sistema, mas existem coisas triviais em Distribuições que me fazem perder tempo.
<mactimes> geowany, cara, praticamente, todos as distros possuem ferramentas front-end padronizadas e bem documentadas.  Se você não quer ler a documentação do sistema, pode lançar mão destas ferramentas.  Na minha opinião, se você se propõe a trabalhar com uma distro específica, é, no mínimo, sua obrigação estudá-la.
<Silveira> vitorlobo, e rapaz... tranquilo?
<geowany> mactimes: mas se é padronizado, porque eu devo me preocupar com isso?
<geowany> Bastava ler a documentação padrão.
<gattino> geowany, nao tem como padronizar distros de linux, pq se não, não precisaria existir várias distros...
<mactimes> geowany, Cara, desculpe, mas a únia resposta para você é:  Então não se preocupe e dê murros em ponta de faca quando quiser trabalhar com outra disto.
<gattino> geowany, a alma das distros eh sempre a mesma
<gattino> geowany, o que vai mudar são algumas sintaxes
<gattino> geowany, e a localização de algumas coisas
<geowany> mactimes: mas o Andre_Gondim falou que era tudo padronizado
<geowany> Pode ler lá encima!
<geowany> gattino: Que legal, algumas sintaxes...Só, não é?
<mactimes> geowany, E é padronizado.  O que significa que o padrão existe.  O que não quer dizer que todos sigam.
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, o que tu realmente espera dessa discussão? que alteremos as distro para você não ler doc?
<gattino> hehehehe
<mactimes> geowany, É como as leis.  Elas existem para serem cumpridas.  E ainda assim, não temos pessoas que vivem à margem da sociedade, em se tratando das leis?
<geowany> Andre_Gondim: se você se acha tão estúpido ao ponto de fazer isso...pode começar!
<gattino> geowany, nossa, pq a agressão ?
<geowany> Não é padronizado e ponto final!
<death_note> uma das piores coisas que existem neste mundo disgraçado é fan boys... Aff... :|
<geowany> É por isso que Linux não vai pra frente!
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, eu não entendi o seu ponto, o Ubuntu é diferente do CentOS, certo, mas há um padrão e uma lógica que se você sabe só precisa aprender particularidades
<geowany> uma das piores coisas que existem neste mundo disgraçado é fan boys... Aff... :| [2]
<geowany> Andre_Gondim: essas coisas particulares que me fazem perder tempo.
<Pskol> geowany, o meu deus cria a sua distro entaooooo
<geowany> Acho que você não trabalha contra o relógio
<geowany> Por isso fala assim!
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, bem graças a ela há mais coisas, há inovações, o Ubuntu ñao adota o SELinux, o CentOS sim
<gattino> geowany, então pague por uma licença de Red Hat ou até mesmo de Windows que você não terá mais este tipode problemas
<vitorlobo> por mim, nunca mais uso windows
<vitorlobo> e gostei muito do ubuntu =]
<geowany> Pskol: Não perderia meu tempo com isso!
<Pskol> geowany, entao na reclama guri
<geowany> Pskol: estou reclamando?
<vitorlobo> geowany: concordo com vc em muita coisa velhão
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, leia sobre posix, freedesktop, OSI, LDP e saberás que há vários padrões para várias coisas
<mactimes> Se Ubuntu e Red Hat funcionassem exatamente igual, por exemplo, não teriam nomes diferenes... (O_o)
<geowany> Só que não me responderam até agora o motivo de mudarem o Xorg pro Wayland.
<vitorlobo> geowany: vc bater cabeça com fan boy n tem como não se stressar
<mactimes> s/diferenes/diferentes/
<vitorlobo> não tem como........
<geowany> [21:53:33] <Andre_Gondim> geowany, leia sobre posix, freedesktop, OSI, LDP e saberás que há vários padrões para várias coisas
<geowany> Cara...
<geowany> Se eu estou falando isso, é porque já li!
<Andre_Gondim> acho que não entendeu então..
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, :P
<vitorlobo>  deem um /clear ai  q isso ta confuso
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551
<death_note> vitorlobo,  vc bater cabeça com fan boy n tem como não se stressar [2] Pior é quando esses inuteis posão de moralistas e vem falar mal dos outros sem assumirem que erram tanto quanto ou até mais do que... S:
<geowany> Andre_Gondim: Não estou querendo entender isso, mas sim estou expondo o meu ponto de vista a respeito de uma coisa que só existe nesse seu mundo fantástico!
<vitorlobo> death_note: vixi nem me fale...
<geowany> death_note: estou me chateando com esse "leia isso"
<geowany> como se fosse o dono da razão!
<gattino> caras, não to entendendo mais nada ...
<gattino> ninguém tá sendo o dono da razão ...
<vitorlobo> AEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<vitorlobo> NOTICIA BOA CAMBADAAAAAAAAAAA
<Pskol> explodiram o morro do alemao?
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim: vê esssa http://www.tiinside.com.br/24/11/2010/aprovado-projeto-que-prioriza-compra-software-livre-na-administracao-publica/ti/205095/news.aspx
<geowany> Só sei que o GNU/Linux está me decepcionando.
<death_note> geowany, very easy ,man... O luala que diz ser seu amigo fala que vc é brasileiro e não deve desistir nunca...  :| Aff!
<vitorlobo> prioriza a compra de s.l na adm publica
<vitorlobo> ai sim@!
<gattino> geowany, mas meu, então pq você ainda utiliza?
<geowany> Lembrei daquela postagem na VOL em que o cara comparou o software livre com a cidade de Jerusalem.
<mactimes> geowany, Migra pro da AT&T então, se não gosta da GNU  =)
<EngSkeeter> Pskol: tbm to na torcida!!!
<gattino> mactimes, hehehehe .... usa Minix
<vitorlobo> death_note: ja mandei uns 2 tomar no c* hoje...n aguentei
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, o FreeBSD tá aí para isso
<mactimes> gattino, Ou isso. :P
<gattino> Minix eh padronizado
<gattino> hsauhsuhaus
<geowany> gattino: Queria dar chances, mas esse cúmulo de fazer um marketing onde na "comunidade" todo mundo é bonzinho e vai te ajudar...
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, boa, tem o BSD ainda ....
<gattino> geowany, e o pessoal não ajuda meu?
<death_note> vitorlobo, manda os man daqui do rio lhe emprestarem uma fuzi e manda HEAD SHOT neles meu querido! \o/
 * vitorlobo rindo
<geowany> Ah...Não me façam rir. O que mais vejo é usuário final e inexperiente pegando sapatada em fóruns.
<OneSr> galera, uma dúvida, eu tenho um arquivo jar no linux ele só abre pelo terminar(java -jar nome.java) e o programa só fica aberto enquanto o terminal também está tem como ou executar o java direto ou executar pelo terminal mais fechar o terminal sem fechar o programa ?
<Andre_Gondim> tá bom gente, só para lembrar que o canal é de Suporte ao Ubuntu, assuntos diferentes disso são tratados no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic, último aviso
<Andre_Gondim> tá bom gente, só para lembrar que o canal é de Suporte ao Ubuntu, assuntos diferentes disso são tratados no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic, último aviso
<geowany> gattino: não...Se eu posto uma pergunta sobre "como estala msn no linux" os sabichões ajudam sim...
<gattino> geowany, nossa meu... mas então tão nos fórums errados... no fórum Ubuntu-BR, dificilmente o pessoal deixa sapatada fluir
<geowany> Mas se for algo mais complexo...nem rola
<vitorlobo> ta vendo? até o André_Gondim se stressou
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Kazenin> OneSr: use & no final do comando que o terminal fica liberado
<geowany> [21:57:42] <Andre_Gondim> geowany, o FreeBSD tá aí para isso
<vitorlobo> ainda bem
<mactimes> OneSr, Coloca um espaço e & no fim da linha
<vitorlobo> que eu me stressei no off-topic
<geowany> Esse sistema que será meu baluarte.
<Andre_Gondim> .kick geowany isso não é suporte
<vitorlobo> auhauhuahahu
<Pskol> OneSr, cria um atalho com esse comando inteiro ai
<death_note> vitorlobo, rsrsrsr
<gattino> ehhehehee
<Gomex> menos um troll
<OneSr> Kazenin, mactimes (java -jar nome.java &) ?
<Andre_Gondim> por favor, o canal é de suporte, assuntos diferentes a isso ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<OneSr> Pskol, como crio um atalho cara ?
<OneSr> Pskol, iniciante hehehe
<EngSkeeter> head shot!!!
<Gomex> OneSr, ln -s
<vitorlobo> http://www.abril.com.br/noticias/economia/governo-deve-economizar-r-500-milhoes-software-livre-2010-608286.shtml  se desses 500 milhoes.... 10% fossem investidos no ramo de T.I  muita coisa mudaria
<vitorlobo> =\
<vitorlobo> disgrama de País
<mactimes> OneSr, Sim.
<OneSr> Gomex, ln -s onde ?
<Pskol> OneSr, clica botao direito no desktop e vai em criar atalho ou criar lançador
<Gomex> Pskol, pode ser tb
<Gomex> :P
<Pskol> :P
<mactimes> OneSr, Conseguiu?
<OneSr> mactimes, :)
<OneSr> Pskol, mais ai no comando do lançador coloco também o (espaço &) ?
<OneSr> Pskol, isso ?
<Pskol> nao precisa
<Pskol> OneSr
<gattino> bom pessoal... to indo nessa... boa noite
<vitorlobo> va la gataum
<vitorlobo> ^^
<gattino> amanhã tenho que acordsar cedão
<Pskol> o & so se vc for executa direto do terminaç
<OneSr> Pskol, tipo tem aki (comando) aki eu coloco como exatamente .. "caminho comando" ?
<gattino> vitor-br, ^
<gattino> ops
<Pskol> OneSr, o comando inteiro
<gattino> vitorlobo, ^^
<vitorlobo> =]
<Pskol> java -jar patati patatá
<gattino> até amanhã, senhores...
<geowany> gattino: Falou!
<mactimes> gattino, Intel.
<OneSr> Pskol, e onde entra o caminho que ta o arquivo ?
<gattino> ushuaihiusha
<gattino> INTEK
<Andre_Gondim> OneSr, bote java -jar /caminho/completo/para/arquivo.jar
<gattino> INTEL*
<gattino> geowany, ;-)
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, thx :)
<thls> bom dia
<gattino> Oo bom dia??
<gattino> thls, boa noite
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, que falta de raciocínio hushushush
<death_note> EngSkeeter, tá lá no offtopic man...?!
<mactimes> gattino, Lembre-se:  O planeta é redondo...
<gattino> mactimes, mas o brasil eh plano ... Oo
<gattino> mactimes, shaiuhsuiahusiah viajem
<mactimes> gattino, Tá.  Não é redondo, é arredondado.  Elipsóide ou algo assim.
<OneSr> vlw galera funcionou certinho :)
<gattino> mactimes, oval ..
<geowany> Andre_Gondim: só pra finalizar...
<geowany> http://www.ubuntu-sp.org/2010/fique-atento-nem-tudo-que-se-diz-por-ai-e-fato/
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, o que tem? eu conheço o post
<geowany> Quando li esse tópico, me lembrei dos seus posts sobre o Ubuntu ser Rolling Release.
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, falou mano ... boa noite
<geowany> Causando um sensacionalismo.
<Ayrton> mactimes, recebi aqui algumas notificações do bot
<thls> gattino sim ja se passou de 00:00 hrs
<Ayrton> se estiver se desentendendo com alguém
<Ayrton> mactimes, não xingue, por favor
<gattino> thls, lol... certo
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, e logo no dia seguinte disse que não seria e no mesmo post já botei o link falando a respeito
<geowany> Andre_Gondim: causando mais sensacionalismo
<geowany> Por causa de pessoas como você, a tal "comunidade" não passa de um simples delírio do Stallman.]
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, me baseei em uma fonte e depois percebi que não havia credibilidade e fiz outro post
<geowany> Pois é, postar por postar, isso é tão mecânico!
<Ayrton> death_note, você também
<fserve> drugs
<mactimes> Ayrton, Como é?  A quem andei xingando e de quê?
<fserve> geowany, me dá um pouco d q tu fumou?
<EngSkeeter> to sim death_note
<death_note> Ayrton, eu o que raapz...?!
<death_note> ???
<gattino> fserve, e aeee brother
<EngSkeeter> death_note: mas ja vou dormir
<gattino> fserve, qnto tempo
<geowany> fserve: dorgas!
<geowany> fserve: manolo!
<fserve> gattino, vc tinha outro nick?
<gattino> fserve, bah naum ... ¬¬
<gattino> fserve, uhasuahusha
<mactimes> Ayrton, Houve, sim, desentendimento, mas não é do meu feitio xingar ninguém.  Discuto idéias, não pessoas.
<fserve> entao eu devia estar sob efeito de dorgas
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, se teu problema é comigo, eu estou no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic, mas aqui não é e não será canal para assuntos não relacionados a Suporte ao Ubuntu
<thls> que desordem
<Ayrton> mactimes, ah sim, olhei aqui e você foi quem notificou, erro meu.
<gattino> fserve, dá nada...
<mactimes> Ayrton, NP.
<gattino> bom, vo indo lá povo bão
<geowany> Andre_Gondim: suporte do ubuntu não é? Me lembro de você me indicando o VNC para ter uma solução de algo como o italc.
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<gattino> boa noite
<fserve> gattino, boa noite =)
<gattino> fserve, ;-)
<leleobhz_> [29/11-00:09:26] < geowany> Andre_Gondim: suporte do ubuntu não é? Me lembro de você me indicando o VNC para ter uma solução de algo como o italc.
<leleobhz_> se vc se acha tao bom
<leleobhz_> porque voce mesmo nao procurou a solucao?
<geowany> leleobhz_: Eu que me acho bom? Eu falei isso? Só não acredito em "comunidade".
<geowany> Essa comunidade que nunca ajuda quando precisamos.
<leleobhz_> geowany: o "X" é a serventia da casa
<adell> boa noite
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, e o que estás fazendo no canal?
<fserve> geowany, sempre me ajudaram
<fserve> o google é minha comunidade
<fserve> é só saber perguntar ;=)
 * leleobhz_ sempre ajudou aqui e no meu blog tb
<Andre_Gondim> geowany, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
 * adell com medo!!!
<fserve> google nunca me disse não :'| me sinto comovido
 * adell chegou na hora que o bichoo ta pegando :P
<vitorlobo> tio google é bão mesmo
<vitorlobo> imagina se a gente dependesse do cadê?
<vitorlobo> cadê ainda existe?
<vitorlobo> :O
<fserve> cadê o cadê?
<vitorlobo> existe nao
<adell> agora fz parte do yahoo
<vitorlobo> a yahoo comprou o cade
<fserve> nunca usei yahoo como serviço de busca
<vitorlobo> yahoo cade?
<vitorlobo> :P
<adell> ta lá ainda cade.com.br
<adell> :P
<vitorlobo> yahoo é bom como serviço de pergunta
<vitorlobo> aquele sisteminha la
<vitorlobo> é legal
<adell> meu primeiro sistema de busca
<geowany> fserve: o problema é quando se tem um problema que não te retorna nada no google
<fserve> geowany, seu problema nao existe
<vitorlobo> yahoo respostas
<fserve> ou voce ta perguntando errado :D
<geowany> fserve: esses dias alguém me emprestou um filme "Venha me beijar", nem assisti essa porcaria e perdi o dvd do cara, disse que ia baixar na internet e gravar pra ele, quando digito "venha me beijar" no google, so aparecem coisas pornográficas.
<fserve> Bons tempos quando respondiam rtfm pra qualquer pergunta xyz :D
<leleobhz_> deus do ceu
<fserve> geowany, adiciona Filme ISDB
<fserve> talvez resolva
<vitorlobo> digita  venha me beijar filme
<vitorlobo> q vem o filme direto
<vitorlobo> é só saber pesquisar
<vitorlobo> =D
<fserve> não posso te ajudar sobre como baixar um filme na net, pois é pirataria e não podemos incentivar isso
<fserve> pirataria financia o tráfico no RJ
<vitorlobo> fserve: por isso eu n baixo, eu assisto direto na net....megavideo e tal
 * vitorlobo rindo
<leleobhz_> fserve: hahahaha
<leleobhz_> boa
<vitorlobo> ja viram o filme tropa de elite 3?
<vitorlobo> passou no fantastico ...tropa de elite 3 ao vivo no rio
<Andre_Gondim> Este é um canal de suporte, QUALQUER assunto diferente será expulso do canal!!!
<vitorlobo> agora é ao vivo o negocio
<Andre_Gondim> .kick vitorlobo isso não é Suporte ao Ubuntu
<thls> pensei que ninguem tomava conta daqui
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim: pare vá
<vitorlobo> -.-
<death_note> vitorlobo, depois os sego sem inteligencia vem dizer que a chapa não tá quente...
<sandrossv> sego ?
<fserve> ai meus olhos
<Andre_Gondim> Assuntos off..
<mactimes> death_note, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ou fica na tua.
<sandrossv> e não te faz de sego :P
<thls> sego?
<thls> "s"ego?
<thls> rs
<death_note> thls, yes!
<Patricia> Ayrton: ping :D
<skletenblack> :D
<tetrix> bom, me disseram que por aqui o pessoal assisti rede globo
<tetrix> :D
<skletenblack> kkkkkkk
<skletenblack> tetrix : Eu assisto a globo ! kkkkk
<tetrix> ate que enfim alguem do povao como eu...
<skletenblack> kkkkkkk
<skletenblack> ta usando oque distro ?
<tetrix> distros seria mais realista... depende do ambiente.
<Ayrton> Patricia, pong
<Patricia> Ayrton :D podemos falar uma ou 6 palavrinhas no pvt?
<skletenblack> kkkk
<tetrix> na workstation fedora, nos servidores freebsd e rhel, no netbook, ubuntu netbook remix, no desktop slackware e no pc da esposa win7
<Andre_Gondim> tetrix, aqui é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu
<tetrix> Andre_Gondim, eu sei... não estou questionando ou pedindo ajuda para outras distros, apenas respondendo um questionamento
<tetrix> no momento estou no netbook e talvez por isso tenha sentido vontade de interagir com outros usuarios deste
<Andre_Gondim> tetrix, caso seja assuntos que não seja suporte você pode usar o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<tetrix> Andre_Gondim, obrigado pela informacao, estava lendo o topic neste momento a respeito disso
<skletenblack> tetrix entra ai man ta massa : ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<fserve> $ apt-get install doritos
<SEMI-NOOB> rsrsrsrs...
<OneSr> galera alguém sabe de algum endereço pra ver um gráfico sei lá de host's web (unix x win) ?
<marcos> ?
<Andre_Gondim> OneSr, google treands, eu acho
<deusr> alguém aqui usa a versao netbook do ubuntu?
<marcos> andre_gondim:  oq  é  isso q  ele  ta falando?
<Andre_Gondim> marcos, acredito que seja um comparativo de uso de hospedagem entre máquinas Windows e Unix
<Ayrton> deusr, eu uso
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, sim :) ... mais
<deusr> Ayrton, e gosta?
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, pelo que to vendo o trends se baseia na busca da palavra chave em suas buscas
<Ayrton> sim
<deusr> Ayrton, é mais leve que a versao desktop do ubuntu? ou mesma coisa?
<Ayrton> o ambiente gráfico é a mesma coisa
<Ayrton> eu normalmente alterno bastante
<deusr> a unity achei muito ruim, nao esconde e ocupa muito espaço da tela
<Ayrton> deusr, você pode usar gnome com gnome-shell, nesse caso
<marcos> andre_gondim: hospedar  sites ?
<deusr> Ayrton, diz que eh intuitivo, nem consegui adicionar alguma coisa a barra
<deusr> ícone
<Andre_Gondim> marcos, sim
<deusr> acho que vou instalar a versao normal do ubuntu, desktop e remover as barras e colocar uma dock
<deusr> acho que vai ficar bem melhor
<Ayrton> deusr, vai melhorar bastante na próxima versão
<marcos> as  vezes o  pessoal  perguntam umas  coisas  simples  aki em
<deusr> Ayrton, eu dei um netbook de presente pra minha mae e achei confuso pra ela usar, acho que vou fazer assim qeu vai ficar bem melhor, mas vlw
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, hahaha agora que fui ve, ao lado do gráfico ele exibe fatos destes períodos...legal
<Andre_Gondim> =]
<stargazer> Galera bom dia
<stargazer> Alguém por favor sabe usa proxy ?
<stargazer> como eu faço pra usa desse site: http://www.proxy-list.org/en/index.php
<VaMP> alguém?
<ffr76> Bom dia
<JulioNeto> Olá pessoal
<JulioNeto> galera... alguém aqui sabe como usar dois monitores?
<JulioNeto> Pesquisei na internet mas os posts são sempre antigos
<JulioNeto> tenho um note e um monitor... e gostaria de ter duas áreas de trabalho independentes... uma no note outra no monitor
<sebuba> JulioNeto, veja este link http://pplware.sapo.pt/pessoal/informatica/dica-linux-utilize-2-ecras-e-aumente-a-produtividade/#more-32541
<julio_> aí que tá...
<julio_> sebuba, esse é o único modo?
<sebuba> julio_, qual o problema?
<sebuba> julio_, deste modo?
<julio_> sebuba, nesse caso o outro monitor funciona como uma "extenção" do meu monitor
<julio_> n fica numa SEGUNDA ÁREA DE TRABALHO VIRTUAL
<julio_> que é o ideal
<julio_> o ideal seria ter duas áreas de trabalho virtual
<julio__> sebuba, esse modo não é o mais intuitivo
<sebuba> julio_, não vejo problema neste modo, no caso, porém o que você está querendo é algo como isto certo ? http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/tres-monitores/
<julio__> sebuba, esse caso do 1º link que vc me passou é interessante se vc realmente quisesse usar os outros monitores como extenções do seu
<julio__> tipo... no meu caso um do lado do outro
<julio__> mas o q quero é deixar o monitor pra passar vídeos
<sebuba> então, você poderia usar o primeiro método, sendo necessário apenas arrastar o vídeo para o monitor desejado . Não deixe ele como espelhado e sim como estendido
<julio__> sebuba, pois é
<julio__> estou fazendo isso
<julio__> obrigado :)
<sebuba> julio__, por nada
<valdineysr> quem mata essa? estou com uma apresentação no openoffice em dei F5, mas as barra de menu do gnome fica aparecendo!
<valdineysr> dai desativei todos os recursos do compiz, só assim ela preencheu toda a tela.
<valdineysr> agluém sabe que parte do compiz eu devo ajustar pra que a apresentação fique em tela cheia ?
<valdineysr> seria um bug do compiz?
<Patricia> bom diaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D
<julio__> dia
<valdineysr> alguém podria me ajudar com essa dúvida?
<ptl> leleobhz: ipv6.patola.org :D :D
<leleobhz> AEEEE
<geowany[work]> Andre_Gondim: hi!
<leleobhz> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~# mtr -6 --report --report-wide ipv6.patola.org
<leleobhz> HOST: ana.leleobhz.org           Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev 1. gw-92.udi-01.br.sixxs.net   0.0%    10   24.9  25.3  24.8  26.8   0.6 2. cl-263.udi-01.br.sixxs.net  0.0%    10   92.8 167.3  92.8 303.4  68.6
<leleobhz> simpatico!
<leleobhz> ptl: ja ta na freenode via ipv6?
<ptl> ainda não
<leleobhz> ptl: certeza? que cliente?
<leleobhz> só o irssi que voce escolhe qual rede vai usar
<leleobhz> [29/11-11:09:19] [server]
<leleobhz> [29/11-11:09:19] resolve_prefer_ipv6 = OFF
<ptl> eu tou na eu.irc6.net por ipv6
<leleobhz> por exemplo
<ptl> sim, sim, eu tinha visto essa opção, hehe
<leleobhz> ptl: e pq a freenode nao muda
<leleobhz> entao
<leleobhz> /set resolve_prefer_ipv6 = ON
<ptl> [patola@patola bittornado]% ping6 ana.leleobhz.org                                                                                                                                                     /dados/download/bittornado  PING ana.leleobhz.org(cl-103.udi-01.br.sixxs.net) 56 data bytes From gw-263.udi-01.br.sixxs.net icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: No route
<leleobhz> e reconecta :D
<leleobhz> ptl: provavelmente meu v6 ta zoado
<leleobhz> eu tava usando outro tunel :D
<leleobhz> xo trocar
<ptl> eu não tou na freenode via ipv6 porque teria que desconectar
<ptl> não curto desconectar :P
<ptl> Irssi uptime: 18d 10h 57m 17s
<leleobhz> grossa
<Patricia> tenha paciência
<Patricia> udk: vamos mudar essa coisa? esta ai?
<leleobhz> po
<leleobhz> coisas que cpanel nenhum deixa vc fazer
<leleobhz> eu precisava de uma entrada customizada de TXT
<leleobhz> eles consertaram o painel da kinghost so pra me atender
<leleobhz> ptl: registro _pka
<ptl> ?
<leleobhz> DNS fixes
<ptl> boiei
<leleobhz> ptl: e pq tava mexendo no meu dominio
<leleobhz> PKA e auto-locate de gpg
<leleobhz> voce pode me mandar um email criptografado sem saber minha chave, so meu email
<ptl> nossa, até isso tem?
<leleobhz> ele vai no meu dominio e consulta sozinho
<leleobhz> sim
<leleobhz> faz ai
<leleobhz> dig TXT leleobhz._pka.leleobhz.org
<leleobhz> vai ter um breve fingerprint da minha chave, e aonde voce encontra o .asc dela
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> ai voce pode mandar email pra mim sem sequer me procurar nos hkp
<leleobhz> :D
<ptl> leleobhz._pka.leleobhz.org. 3600 IN     TXT     "v=pka1\;fpr=7C046549F319BFFEC33F67CE15FC2DC1832706A4\;uri=http://www.leleobhz.org/832706A4.pub.asc"
<ptl> massa!
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> legal ne
<leleobhz> a king nao suportava nomes com "_" no meio
<leleobhz> pedi pra arrumarem
<leleobhz> arrumaram com 1 semana
<ptl> uia
<ptl> depois vou ver se coloco no meu
<ptl> tem que tem ._pka.  assim?
<leleobhz> http://www.gushi.org/make-dns-cert/HOWTO.html
<leleobhz> sim
<leleobhz> tem que ser desse jeito
<leleobhz> ptl: esse guia é supimpa
<ptl> tou vendo
<ptl> bem detalhado
<leleobhz> ptl: tenta me pingar denovo
<flawin> Amigos, ao extrair o audio de dvd usando o aplicativo XCFA o arquivo fica com dois sinais de interrogação e com a frase: (codificação inválida). Podem me ajudar?
<ptl> [patola@patola bittornado]% mtr -6 --report --report-wide ana.leleobhz.org                                                                                                                             /dados/download/bittornado
<ptl> HOST: patola                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
<ptl>   1. gw-263.udi-01.br.sixxs.net 10.0%    10   78.5 151.4  68.7 520.7 149.8
<ptl>   2. cl-92.udi-01.br.sixxs.net   0.0%    10  118.1 183.8  93.0 519.8 125.4
<ptl> \o/
<leleobhz> flawin: sugestao? se for tirar so o audio, use o mencoder
<leleobhz> ptl: eeeee :D
<leleobhz> agora voce pode brincar com as coisas legais que tem em ipv6
<ptl> pô
<leleobhz> http://www.sixxs.net/misc/coolstuff/
<ptl> quero pegar mais 'créditos' logo
<leleobhz> ptl: :D
<flawin> leleobhz: Hum... Como faço isso?
<ptl> pra poder pôr outro endereço no laptop
<leleobhz> ptl: e use o dns da sixxs
<leleobhz> q ai voce usa o google inteiro via ipv6 tb
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> se vc nao se lembrar dos hostnames
<leleobhz> dig AAAA nscache.us.sixxs.net
<leleobhz> dig AAAA nscache.eu.sixxs.net
<leleobhz> o que vc achar mais bonito
<ptl> eita
<leleobhz> flawin: descubra em que titulo ta o audio que voce quer
<leleobhz> ptl: inclusive youtube
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> flawin: fica +- assim
<ptl> tem youtube via ipv6?
<leleobhz> www.youtube.com.	81832	IN	CNAME	youtube-ui.l.google.com.
<leleobhz> youtube-ui.l.google.com. 300	IN	AAAA	2001:4860:800c::5b
<leleobhz> ;; Query time: 374 msec
<leleobhz> ;; SERVER: 2001:4de0:1000:a4::2#53(2001:4de0:1000:a4::2)
<leleobhz> dig AAAA www.youtube.com
<leleobhz> mas o google so abre ipv6 para quem ta nos dns que ela aprova
<ptl> hmm
<leleobhz> flawin: voce tem problemas com arquivos monstruosamente grandes?
<leleobhz> ou seja, tem disco livre?
<leleobhz> porque vou propor a geracao de um .wav
<ptl> me parece que o problema dela é só de codificação, leleobhz
<flawin> leleobhz: Tenho disco livre sim
<ptl> mas como eu não saco de windows e muito menos do programa que ela está usando...
<leleobhz> ptl: dela qm?
<ptl> flawin
<ptl> ou ele
<ptl> sei lá
<leleobhz> ptl: e pq tem jeito mais rapido e pronto de fazer o que ele quer
<leleobhz> mplayer faz milagres
<flawin> leleobhz: Sou leigo el Linux ainda..
<leleobhz> achei!
 * ptl comprou um HD externo de 500GB e tá fazendo backup! Já formatou em ext4
<leleobhz> mplayer dvd://titulo -vc dummy -vo null -ao pcm:file=audio.wav
<leleobhz> flawin: onde titulo e o numero do titulo
<leleobhz> em geral e o 1
<leleobhz> mplayer dvd://1 -vc dummy -vo null -ao pcm:file=audio.wav
<leleobhz> vai gerar no diretorio que vc esta
<leleobhz> o audio.wav
<leleobhz> porque wav? porque voce pode jogar ele direto pro lame depois :D
<leleobhz> poderia ser feito um pipeline
<leleobhz> mas ai vc precisa esperar um pouco pq precisaria de testar
<flawin> leleobhz: não tem como fazer isso em modo gráfico?
<leleobhz> flawin: cara, e uma linha so
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> flawin: modo grafico voce vai gastar uns 10 cliques no minimo
<flawin> leleobhz: fazendo isso ele vai extrair todo o audio do DVD?
<leleobhz> flawin: isso e relativo
<leleobhz> flawin: voce tem que pensar que o dvd tem varios titulos
<leleobhz> um deles costuma ser do menu
<leleobhz> o outro costuma ser o show ou o filme todo
<leleobhz> outro costuma ser os extras
<leleobhz> depende do que voce quer
<leleobhz> EM GERAL o principal ta na track 1
<leleobhz> flawin: por isso to falando que no modo grafico voce gastaria mais tempo e mais paciencia
<leleobhz> flawin: tente com o dvd://1
<leleobhz> 90% dos casos da certo
<leleobhz> flawin: e outra
<leleobhz> essa solucao é portavel. ou seja, se voce nao quiser fazer isso com um DVD, mas com um video do youtube, voce faz
<flawin> No caso do show, ele cria um único arquivo?
<leleobhz> ele SEMPRE vai criar um arquivo só
<leleobhz> quer um exemplo
<ptl> falou, gente, tou indo lá
<ptl> fui
<leleobhz> inte ptl
<valdineysr> Ai pessoal descobri, na verdade é uma bug de imcompatibliza o impress em full scree com o compiz ativado.
<leleobhz> ┌─[leleobhz@ana.leleobhz.org]
<leleobhz> └─[~/Vídeos]> mplayer -quiet Zé\ Ramalho\ --\ Avohai\ -\ Vídeo\ Oficial-r6WxpUpFdyQ.mp4 -vc dummy -vo null -ao pcm:file=audio.wav 2>/dev/null >/dev/null ; file audio.wav
<leleobhz> audio.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 16 bit, stereo 44100 Hz
<flawin> leleobhz: na verdade eu estava querendo fazer me modo grafico mesmo, porque tenho a opção de extrair arquivos soltos, por track.
<leleobhz> flawin: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, vc quer faixa a faixa
<leleobhz> ai voce cerca os capitulos
<flawin> leleobhz: Isso.. :D
<leleobhz> flawin: ai tem como automatizar um pouco isso
<leleobhz> flawin: vc sabe um pouquinho que seja de shell?
<flawin> leleobhz: cara, faz uma semana que estou usando ubuntu.
<leleobhz> flawin: vamos la
<leleobhz> so pra vc entender a inhaca
<leleobhz> for contador in 1 2 3; do echo $contador; done
<leleobhz> flawin: roda isso no shell e ve se voce consegue entender o que ele faz
<flawin> bash: erro de sintaxe próximo do `token' não esperado `done'
<leleobhz_> vixi, acho que vc fez certo nao...
<leleobhz_> mas so pra vc entender
<leleobhz_> └─[~/Vídeos]> for contador in 1 2 3; do echo $contador; done
<leleobhz_> 1
<leleobhz_> 2
<leleobhz_> 3
<leleobhz_> ┌─[leleobhz@ana.leleobhz.org]
<flawin> for contador in 1 2 3; do echo $contador; done
<flawin> 1
<flawin> 2
<flawin> 3
<leleobhz_> flawin: facil entender que pra cada coisa que colocar nesse contador, ele vai rodar?
<leleobhz_> eh so pra vc entender a zona que eu vou fazer
<leleobhz_> flawin: voce sabe o numero de faixas que tem?
<leleobhz_> o seu dvd
<flawin> só um instante..
<flawin> leleobhz_ 15 faixas..
<leleobhz_> 1 minuto
<flawin> ok
<valdineysr> pelo jeito o bug ainda não foi bem resolvido
<leleobhz_> flawin:
<leleobhz_> for contador in $(seq 1 15); do mplayer dvd://1 -chapter $contador-$contador -vc dummy -vo null -ao pcm:file=Faixa-$contador.wav ; done
<flawin> leleobhz_: é só colar isso no terminal que ele irá executar e extrair as 15 faixas?
<leleobhz_> sim
<leleobhz_> :D
<leleobhz_> flawin: magico ne
<leleobhz_> flawin: console da um pouco de trabalho, mas funciona
<flawin> posso testar agora??
<leleobhz_> claro
<leleobhz_> qualquer erro, copia tudo e coloca no paste.ubuntu.com
<flawin> e no caso de extrair para mp3?
<leleobhz_> flawin: ai voce converte
<leleobhz_> flawin: ai fica mais facil eu fazer um script inteiro pra vc
<leleobhz_> ou usando arquivo temporario
<leleobhz_> mas pra vc ficar contente, da pra converter em realtime
<leleobhz_> flawin: se vc quiser esperar, eu faco
<flawin> pera, vamos um pouco devagar, deixa eu assimilar ai
<flawin> vou fazer isso agora
<leleobhz_> flawin: consegui :D
<leleobhz_> voou criar um programa pra voce
<leleobhz_> bom que taco no blog tb
<leleobhz_> :D
<flawin> leleobhz_ qual o seu blog?
<leleobhz_> http://paodiqueijo.leleobhz.org
<leleobhz_> mplayer e magico ne
<leleobhz_> :D
<leleobhz_> flawin: vai dar pra fazer tudo automatico
<leleobhz_> voce so vai precisar falar o titulo do dvd
<leleobhz_> rs
<ldfsilva> flawin: decidiu a vir para o mundo linux agora ou ja vinha usando a um tempo ?
<josue> uhu
<josue> boa tarde
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: pode me ajudar com a resolução de vídeo no debian?
<EduardeCalibal> O que quer saber?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Quero ajustar a resolução de vídeo pra 800x640, mas pela interface do kde (centro de controle) e pelo do gnome (resolução de vídeo) não funcionam.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: o xorg.conf não consta as resoluções disponíveis
<Romil> sua placa suporta essa resolução? e preoque precisa de uma resolução tao baixa? vai ficart tudo grande demais
<rafaelsoaresbr> Romil: é uma máquina virtual, por isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> virtualbox, vou tentar usando o XRandR
<Romil> humm.
<EduardeCalibal> rafaelsoaresbr, pode adicinar a resolução no xorg.conf
<EduardeCalibal> Na seção "screen"
<EduardeCalibal> Subsection "Display"
<EduardeCalibal> Adiciona a opção modes "800x600_60" para 800x600 em 60Hz
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: O XrandR não funciona, vou tentar isso aí
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: blz, editei, agora preciso reiniciar o X?
<EduardeCalibal> É
<ldfsilva> acredito que um CTRL+ALT < backspace >  ja resolva
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<racquad> pessoal, eu tenho o ubuntu 10.10 desktop no meu micro e de vez em quando, há alguma coisa que estoura o processamento. todos os cores vao a 100% e ficam por vários minutos. o sistema fica inutilizavel. já procurei identificar processos comendo CPU usando htop, sem sucesso (nenhum processo listado supera 10 a 15%). mas a utilizacao de cpu vai acima de 3.0. e como vem, vai. tudo volta ao normal depois de alguns minutos. alguma dia de como ide
<racquad> ntificar esse problema?
<racquad> alguem? alguma ideia?
<ldfsilva> racquad: uma excelente solução seria o nmon http://nmon.sourceforge.net/pmwiki.php
<racquad> ldfsilva, qual a diferenca entre ele e um htop, por exemplo?
<ldfsilva> e também tente descobrir o que você faz para que o de vez em quando aconteça, abre um navegador, um player.. etc
<ldfsilva> ele é bastante poderoso, identificando exatamente o que os processos estão consumindo.. CPU, memória, I/O
<racquad> ldfsilva, ja procurei identificar. nao sei se é certo, mas sempre tenho algum flash aberto quando isso acontece. mas eu tento matar o processo do nsplugin e ele continua estourando CPU
<ldfsilva> você consegue deixa-lo rodando por um tempo e depois planilhar os resultados
<racquad> ldfsilva, legal, vou procurar instalar ele
<racquad> ele tem um log? para eu nao ter que ver em tempo real?
<brennda> oi preciso de ajuda meu pc nao reconhece meu teclado
<brennda> ja tentei de tudo vcs sabem como me ajuda
<brennda> oi preciso de ajuda meu pc nao reconhece meu teclado
<brennda>  ja tentei de tudo vcs sabem como me ajuda
<brennda> oi preciso de ajuda meu pc nao reconhece meu teclado
<brennda> ja tentei de tudo vcs sabem como me ajuda
<ldfsilva> racquad, tem como você coletar os dados em um log e então você pode usar algumas ferramentas prontas para graficar os resultados... neste site você consegue baixar uma planilha em excel que lê o log e faz isso para você http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/wikis/display/WikiPtype/nmonanalyser
<brennda> oi preciso de ajuda meu pc nao reconhece meu teclado
<brennda>  ja tentei de tudo vcs sabem como me ajuda
<ldfsilva> racquad, aqui... vale a pena dar uma olhada https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-analyze_aix/
<brennda> eu formate ele e tudo mas nao esta reconhecendo as letras esta todas foras de ordem
<julio__> brennda, é um teclado comum?
<brennda> sim
<brennda> nao entendo ele vei junto com o pc quando eu comprei mas agora ta assim
<ldfsilva> brennda, seu teclado tem a tecla ç ou é padrão americano ?
<brennda> tem sim ç
<Patricia>  +-
<Patricia> aff
<Patricia> desculpe, o caderno batei sem querer :S
<Patricia> brennda: ja tentou mudar o layout do teclado?  <<< gnome nao lembro onde é
<brennda> sim ja sim
<brennda> ele esta com um sistema que digita duas letras ao mesmo tempo
<brennda> ja temtei de tudo  ja mudei o pais
<Patricia> mmm
<brennda> hum
<Patricia> nao uso gnome faz tempo q deixe de usar, no kde fica assim > menu > configuração do sistema> modelo do teclado: Generico | PC Generico de 101 teclas
<Patricia> ou clicaria no botao padrao e deixaria o padrao, mas como gnome nao tem, mmm espere q alguem podera te ajudar
<ldfsilva> brennda, não sei se já tentou... http://aprendendoflexonrails.wordpress.com/2008/02/04/ubuntu-configuracao-do-teclado/
<flawin> Gostaria de parabenizar a toda comunidade Ubuntu!
<SuB}{MunDo> gnome sistema preferencia teclado
<flawin> Vocês são muito prestativos!
<flawin> Sempre com paciência tentando ajudar novos usuários do sistema.
<SuB}{MunDo> layouts
<Patricia> em janelas gnome deveria ter um botao para resetar as configs quando mudar/desconfigurar
<Patricia> igual ao kde
<skletenblack> oi Paty!
<Patricia> no outro canal :P
<flawin> Gente, consegui resolver o problema de Codificação Inválida!!
<flawin> :D
<brennda> ja fiz tudo isso fiz tudo mas nao da certo
<lucas> ontem  fiz  uma  besteira e agora  nao consigo  iniciar o ubuntu. preciso de  ajuda
<lucas> alguem  sabe  recuperar o  grup?
<Patricia> !grub | lucas
<ldfsilva> breenda, voce disse que quando digita uma tecla escreve 2... ?
<ubottu-br> lucas: GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<lucas> patricia:  é
<lucas> @ubottu-br :  ontem  excluir  ppor falta  de  atenção a partição q  continha o grub
<lucas> @ubottu-br:  sera q  esse  tutorual  serve  pro meu  caso?
<lucas> to  falando com  um bot rsrs
<lucas> patricia:  vc pode  me  ajudar
<Patricia> siga a dica https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Patricia> é o mesmo processo
<Patricia> ou se preferir pode tentar http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-Grub-do-seu-Ubuntu/
<lucas> nao  estou conseguindo
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<lucas> alguem  pode  me ajudar a  racuper o  grub
<lucas> nao estou   conseguindo  restaurar  o grub
<Guevara> lucas: ja pesquisou tutorial de recuperação do grub2?
<lucas> tento  seguir esse tutoriais da  sempre ero
<Guevara> lucas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guevara> ta td ai
<lucas> guevara:  nao  consigo traduzir  a  pagina
<rafaelsoaresbr> lucas: que erro está dando? siga o passo-a-passo a risca
<lucas> da  erro
<SuB}{MunDo> lucas, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-Grub-do-seu-Ubuntu/
<Guevara> lucas: vai na parte Reinstalling from LiveCD e siga os 8 passos, nem precisa traduzir, é só ver os comandos....
<rafaelsoaresbr> lucas: segue esse tutorial que o SuB}{MunDo mandou, se der erro posta aqui pra gente te ajudar
<lucas> o erro  q  deu foi esse : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda5 /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Tentando instalar o GRUB numa partição em vez da MBR. Isto é uma MÁ ideia.. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Incorporação não permitida. O GRUB só pode ser instalado neste setup usando blocklists. Porém. blocklists são INSTÁVEIS e seu uso não é aconselhado.. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: se você quiser mesm
<ElDeablo> Oo
<flawin> Alguém conhece o aplicativo XCFA?
<lobetuf> Fala galera, eu queria saber qual é o melhor cliente para o messenger no ubuntu...
<VonNaturAustreVe> lobetuf, cara tem muitas opções, recomendo experimentar um por um e ver no final qual tu melhor lhe atender.
<VonNaturAustreVe> lobetuf, eu particularmente gosto muito do pidgin :)
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe, intão... eu gostei do amsn, só que queria deixar os contatos em ordem alfabética e tal...e nao por status
<VonNaturAustreVe> já verificou em exibir?
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe,  queria deixar ele o mais parecido possível com o messenger mesmo, isso é possível?
<VonNaturAustreVe> (menu no amsn?)
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe, já... vo tentar dar uma olhada aqui...
<VonNaturAustreVe> não sei, ma creio que deve ter algum tema para deixar parecido
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe, pode cre... não pensei em relação aos temas
<VonNaturAustreVe> lobetuf, http://www.amsn-project.net/skins.php
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe, vou dar uma olhada aqui, qualquer coisa eu volto, brigadão!
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe, cara não to achando onde eu mudo o tema aqui no amsn
<VonNaturAustreVe> lobetuf, mals a demora tava away
<VonNaturAustreVe> lobetuf, tu joga o skin em /home/USUARIO/.amsn/skins
<VonNaturAustreVe> dai só ir pelo menu do amsn :)
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe, tipo, mas o pacote ta em tar.gz tem algum problema deu jogar ele desse jeito nos skins?
<VonNaturAustreVe> precisa descompactar antes :)
<VonNaturAustreVe> e jogar a pasta descompactada la
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe, como eu descompacto tar.gz, so novo ainda com linux =/
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe, to aprendendo...
<lobetuf> VonNaturAustreVe, alias, não ta em tar.gz nao, ta em .zip
<VonNaturAustreVe> lobetuf, comando unzip :)
<ElDeablo> lobetuf: sudo apt-get install arj lha p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar rar unace-nonfree
<lobetuf> ElDeablo, cara eu to colocando unzip e o nome do arquivo e diz que ele nao existe... qq isso?
<lobetuf> ElDeablo, ja consegui aki... valeu!
<ldfsilva> lobetuf: tem certeza que o arquivo está no local correto ? ls -l <arquivo>   ... permissões também pode ser um problema
<lucas> depois  de  recuperar o   grub , quando  inicio  aparece  uma  msg dizendo:  a  partição /windows  nao  esta montada.como faço pra  nao  aparecer essa msgm?
<flawin>  Empathy não exibe imagem de exibição. Alguém pode ajudar?
<s7n> rola o player flv via aptitude no ubuntu 10.10?
<s7n> dei um search e nada o.o
<Guevara> vc quer reproduzir flv?
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> ainda bem nao suporto esse traste aff
<Patricia> ;O
<ffr76> oi
<Patricia> fail
<Patricia> :s
<Patricia> oi ¬¬
<Patricia> bem
<Patricia> alguem sabe o nome desse tipo de erro <nick> +msg de alguem
<Patricia> zoom
<ffr76> Patricia,ontem falavamos sobre a lista ignore lembra!!!
<Patricia> +msg
<Patricia> ffr76: sim
<ffr76> Patricia,ainda estou tentando
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> o quassel tem essa opção ai, o xchat acho q nao tem nao
<ffr76> quassel como instalo ???Apt_gET INSTALL quassel !!!
<Patricia> quassel usa qt no gnome fica ruimmmm fica horrivel
<Patricia> no konversation tem tambem
<Patricia> ocultar os eventos de entrada saida apelidos
<Patricia> testar :D
<Patricia> ffr76: muda de apelido
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Patricia> teste
<Patricia|> sim funciona
<Patricia|> :D
<Patricia|> nao mostra quem entra nem sai nem troca de nick :D
<Patricia|> Konversation :D
<ffr76> Patricia,como???
<Patricia> o konversation funciona, com bloquei do que vc quer, no xchat acho q nao tem nao
<ffr76> Patricia,ok vou mudar para o Konversation
<Patricia> :)
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: oi amore :********
<lucks> Alex-Musicman, oi pedófilo o/
<Alex-Musicman> heuahueh
<Alex-Musicman> pq peidofilo?
<pplask> hello!
<lucks> :x
<pplask> im new to ruby. Do you have any tutorial about install it on debian lenny? i would like to use a debian lenny virtual machine to learn sinatra
<Guevara> pplask: do you know this tutorial? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<pplask> but its for ubuntu =/
<pplask> i would like to use debian
<Guevara> pplask: you need debian repositories (sources.list), and then, install from repositories
<Guevara> is the same process
<pplask> i've searched for debian repos that contains sinatra, etc, couldnt find
<Guevara> pplask: http://wiki.rubyonrails.org/getting-started/installation/linux-ubuntu
<skletenblack> presiso de ajuda urgente : eu sem querer removi akela barra que quando vc minimiza as coisas ficam lá
<ffr76> Patricia,is here?
<Guevara> add lines for repositories on sources.list and install following the tutorial pplask
<skletenblack> presiso de ajuda urgente : eu sem querer removi akela barra que quando vc minimiza as coisas ficam lá
<Guevara> clica no painel e adiciona "lista de janelas" skletenblack
<skletenblack> bl
<skletenblack> blz vo tenta*
<Guevara> clica com o direito, vai em "adicionar ao painel" e seleciona "lista de janelas"
<ffr76> Patricia,onde e mesmo que bloqueia as entradas e saidas?
<zitecrs> boa tarde
<s7n> qual player vcs usam para reproduzir .avi no ubuntu?
<Guevara> totem
<ffr76> Patricia,ok ja achei TKS :>)
<coelho88> hey
<s7n> Guevara, totem-xine?
<zitecrs> precisei instalar o XP junto com o GNU-Linux Ubuntu 10.10 e perdi o GRUB... Reiniciei através do DVD e preciso recuperar o GRUB para conseguir  o DUAL boot... Tentei pesquisar na NET mas nao consegui. Por favor,  me ajudem.
<Guevara> zitecrs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 veja o item de recuperação usando live-cd
<zitecrs> Guevara, obrigado!
<s7n> é pq baixei uma video aula e ta meio zicada com o totem Guevara
<Patricia> Alvimeosesquilos: desculpe eu tava no team com o skletenblack:S
<Guevara> vc instalou todos os codecs s7n?
<s7n> todos, quais?
<Alvimeosesquilos> Patricia,ok sem problemas
<Patricia> ^^
<Guevara> s7n: existem varios, pesquise pelos GStreamer
<Patricia> é mais simples mostrar como fazer as coisa pelo team ?D
<Guevara> tem varios pacotes na pesquisa s7n
<s7n> blz vlw
<Alvimeosesquilos> Patricia,não estou mais recebendo as entradas e saidas chatas que estavam me encomodando :>)
<Alvimeosesquilos> Patricia,team view !!!
<zitecrs> guevara, não estou conseguindo avançar na configuração do GRUB... como lhe disse iniciei pelo Live CD, mas tenho o UBUNTU 10.10 instalado no HD
<zitecrs> a msg: não foi possível localizar /dev/sda1/mnt em /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab
<Guevara> é so seguir os 8 passos q estao la
<zitecrs> não estou conseguindo localizar o HD
<Guevara> olha direito o comando
<zitecrs> :D troquei o -l pelo -1
<Guevara> vc errou no comando
<Guevara> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<Guevara> é separado e nao junto
<Guevara> sudo mount /dev/sdXY <espaço>/mnt
<zitecrs> ok obrigado
<Guevara> presta atenção
<marcos> qual  o comando  para  excluir um diretorio
<coelho88> rm -d
<zitecrs> guevara, o comando: --root-directory=    (preciso apontar o root instalado no hd?)
<zitecrs> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda1
<zitecrs> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: hd0,msdos1 parece conter um sistema de arquivos reiserfs que não se sabe se reserva espaço para boot estilo DOS. Instalar o GRUB lá pode resultar na DESTRUIÇÃO DO SISTEMA DE ARQUIVOS se dados valiosos forem sobrescritos pelo grub-setup (--skip-fs-probe desativa esta verificação, use por sua conta e risco).
<zitecrs> guevara, o q devo fazer a respeito dessa msg supracitada?
<zitecrs> pessoal, alguem aí poderia me ajudar na configuração do GRUB, o guevara estava me ajudando, mas saiu do chat
<Patricia> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-Grub-do-seu-Ubuntu/
<ldfsilva> até + pessoal
<Alvimeosesquilos> acabou o espidi ate mais galera
<neocortex> alguem pode ajudar com uma duvida sobre compartilhamento de arquivos no ubuntu?
<Patricia> pq isso
<Patricia>  /dev/sdc1   *           1         611     4904960   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Patricia> solaris?
<Patricia> sera um erro na tradução
<Patricia> ou o debian vem do solaris?
<neocortex> estou tentando compartilhar arquivos, mas quando tento acessar o compartilhamento so fica retornando o error: nao foi possivel montar a localizacao...
<YuriBokaleff2y49>  oi
<YuriBokaleff2y49>  blz man
<neocortex> alguem pode ajudar com uma duvida sobre compartilhamento de arquivos no ubuntu?
<neocortex> estou tentando compartilhar arquivos, mas quando tento acessar o compartilhamento so fica retornando o error: nao foi possivel montar a localizacao...
<Patricia> skletenblack: quantos custa uma placa de video gforce ai?
<skletenblack> Patricia : eu nem sei , quando eu ganhei o pc ele ja veio com a placa
<skletenblack> tipo ele era do meu tio e meu tio mexia com pc dexava filézim
<skletenblack> ai minha mãe compro dele
<skletenblack> é bom em com placa de video , por causa dos efeitos , fica filézim !
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> liga la ne :D
<Patricia> nem custa nada :P
<Patricia> ops ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Patricia> srrs
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkk
<P-Chan> Boa noite chapas
<P-Chan> Hi
<P-Chan> Problmas com ubuntu socorro!
<Patricia> cbace700 faz parte de outra cidade cbace7001 sao de 4cidades aki perto
<Patricia> ¬¬ simples
<Patricia> :D
<neocortex> alguem pode ajudar com uma duvida sobre compartilhamento de arquivos no ubuntu?
<LoverBoy> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<leandro> quem é /me
<marcos> no ubuntu  tem  alguma  opção  pra restaurar o sistema
<marcos> ola
<marcos> tem  alguem ai
<ldfsilva> tok tok
<Tardochi> tem
<marcos> tem alguem ai
<marcos> oq é  o servidor de  configuração?
<marcos> oq  é  servidor de  configuração
<barna> marcos, onde ta isso?
<marcos> ta  na  central
<barna> ah! pra instalar?
<marcos> bcfg2
<marcos> pra  q  servi  isso
<Silveira> Boa noite galera...
<Silveira> alguem ja ouviu falar do programa Wine ?
<marcos> ta  todo mundo ocupado
<marcos> todos
<Silveira> ok muito obrigado
<marcos> porq
<marcos> essa  pergunta
<Silveira> pq eu gostaria de instalar o PES 2011
<Silveira> so por isso
<marcos> ja  instalou  o wine?
<Silveira> instalei mas da um erro quando tento executar o arquivo para instalar
<lobetuf> alguem sabe como instalo um skin que baxei no amsn? Eu ja descompactei ele, mas nao to axando a pasta .amsn
<marcos> intala  uma  maquina  virtual
<Silveira> com qual programa eu poderia instalar uma maquina virtual ?
<marcos> lobetuf: vc  tem esta como root
<marcos> virtual box
<marcos> tem  na central
<marcos> ai  instala o  windows  e  todos  os  bagulhos  dele
<Silveira> ok muito obrigado pela dica
<barna> Silveira, eu aconselharia instalar o virtualbox non-free! ele tem mais opções!
<barna> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<barna> lá no fim da pagina tem as instruções p/ colocar ele nos repositorios!
<barna> dai ele atualiza junto com o OS!
<Silveira> barna, muito obrigado
<barna> Silveira, d nada!
<barna> tente sempre fugir dos .deb e procurar ao maximo colocar as coisas em repositorio!
<lobetuf> Eu coloquei la su root, minha senha... e ainda nao consigo colar as pastas em skins...
<barna> da menos erro e quando vc atualiza o sistema vc atualiza o programa dos repositoios junto!
<barna> tenta sudo su
<Silveira> creio que essa ferramenta seja muito boa para quem gosta de jogos
<Silveira> a maior dificuldade é instalar jogos no linux
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<barna> Silveira, www.winehq.org
<Silveira> estou instalando o virtuabox
<barna> Silveira, procura o nome do jogo! lá vc tem as informações de teste e configurações a serem deitas!
<fabianomarechal> Saudações, queridos companheiros!
<barna> Silveira, tem o playonlinux tb!
<Silveira> barna, com o wine nao deu certo
<lobetuf> como faço pra permitir que eu possa colar uma pasta na pasta .amsn???
<barna> Silveira, 3d no virtual box ainda ta em faze de teste!
<Silveira> barna, tentei so que eu nao soube fazer com que o programa encontre o arquivo de instalação do PES2011
<barna> lobetuf, tente entrar num terminal e digita sudo nautilus, vai abrir um navegador de arquivos em modo super usuario!
<barna> Silveira, hummmmmm!
<barna> agora eu to indo pra casa!
<barna> quando eu chegar em casa eu posso te ajudar!
<barna> falow galera, mais tarde eu volto!
<lobetuf> barna, entendi brigado!
<lobetuf> Galera, alguem que usa amsn pode me dar um help aki... to apanhando pra caramba! rsrs
<ldfsilva> diga lobetuf, que manda ?
<lobetuf> ldfsilva, fala parceiro, intao, eu queria sabe se tem como eu separa meus contatos com o messenger normal separa, e nao por status!
<ldfsilva> lobetuf, tem como voce separar por grupos..
<ldfsilva> o que espeficicamente você gostaria de fazer ?
<Monarquista> Patricia, ;)
<lobetuf> ldfsilva, eu nao quero que fica separado por status,pq ai fica foda de axa a galera, ateh pq nao tem a opção de buscar contato! sacou?
<ldfsilva> lobetuf: sim, mas como é essa organização no MSN ? alfabética ?
<lobetuf> ldfsilva, positivo
<ldfsilva> ii  amsn                                   0.98.3-0ubuntu1                        An MSN messenger written in Tcl
<ldfsilva> estou usando esta versão, em inglês... no menu View eu tenho a opção de organizar em ordem alfabetica crescente, decrescente e por grupos
<ldfsilva> confere a versão do seu amsn e veja se aparece estas opções para você
<lobetuf> tb tenhu... mais nao da certo!
<lobetuf> fica  alfabetica, porém com o status como prioridade
<ldfsilva> lobetuf, legal
<ldfsilva> lobetuf, então agora desmarque a opção para agrupar por status
<lobetuf> continua do mesmo jeito!
<lobetuf> ja tentei isso
<lobetuf> ah descobri aki
<lobetuf> ehehuehe
<lobetuf> deu certo
<lobetuf> c
<lobetuf> cara... o amsn nao tem mesmo a opção de procurar contato?
<Monarquista> acho que tem sim...
<Monarquista> deixa eu abrir ele aqui...
<Monarquista> calma ai..
<lobetuf> firmeza
<Monarquista> lobetuf, só mas um pouco...
<lobetuf> suave ;D
<ldfsilva> lobetuf, por padrao nao tem a opcao de busca.. veja aqui um plugin para o tal http://www.amsn-project.net/plugins.php
<lobetuf> intao... eu to tentando instala esse plugins
<ldfsilva> faça uma busca por Search
<lobetuf> baxei um ... extrair e colei as pastas em .amsn/skins, mas mesmo assim nao identifica qndo eu vo em skins no amsn
<Monarquista> ldfsilva, obrigado, realmente não tem, mas da pra add.... :)
<skletenblack> como eu instalo o nessus 4.4.0 no ubuntu ?
<lobetuf> pois eh... to tentando! mas nao to consigo mecher com esses plugins
<lobetuf> alias
<lobetuf> com os skins!
<linuxmen> nessus = openvas agora
<ldfsilva> lobetuf, confirme as permissoes dos diretorios/arquivos.. deve haver um guia de instalação também..
<linuxmen> skletenblack, conhece o OpenVas
<skletenblack> mas vc consseguiu pelo menos instalar o nessus?
<linuxmen> skletenblack, o Nessus virou ferramenta paga
<linuxmen> skletenblack, sim
<skletenblack> é?
<skletenblack> paga?
<linuxmen> skletenblack, sim
<linuxmen> skletenblack, vai com o Openvas
<lobetuf> ldfsilva, vo tenta aqui! qualquer coisa eu volto
<skletenblack> Openvas?
<skletenblack> q isso ?
<linuxmen> fork livre do nessus
<linuxmen> apt-get install openvas-server
<skletenblack> pra q server ele?
<skletenblack> é um scan tb?
<linuxmen> skletenblack, se conhece o Nessus?
<skletenblack> sim
<Monarquista> lobetuf, colocou o plugin Search Contact ai já man...?!
<linuxmen> skletenblack, tu sabe o que é um fork?
<Monarquista> lobetuf, ele já vem instalado...
<skletenblack> eu usava ele na época q eu usava windows!
<Monarquista> não precisas baixar não, é só abilitar!
<skletenblack> fork não q isso ?
<skletenblack> monarquista , explica ai como abilitar
<Monarquista> plugin
<linuxmen> skletenblack, quando um projeto que era livre vai ser pago ou fechar ou tomar qualquer outro rumo
<Monarquista> lobetuf, quando abrir dse me di...
<linuxmen> skletenblack, a comunidade cria uma ferramenta igual livre com outro nome
<Monarquista> *diz...
<lobetuf> Monarquista, to procurando aqui...
<linuxmen> skletenblack, openvas no caso
<skletenblack> ata
<Monarquista> Conta
<skletenblack> mas o nessus é muito bom !
<linuxmen> skletenblack, openvas faz as mesmas funções do nessus
<linuxmen> skletenblack, ta ai a dica
<linuxmen> skletenblack, fui
<skletenblack> mas e o sistema de plugins etc..?
<skletenblack> linuxmen
<skletenblack> não pera ai
<skletenblack> man
<linuxmen> skletenblack, mesma coisa
<skletenblack> pronto instalei ele já
<lobetuf> Monarquista, chama actions menu
<Monarquista> não...
<linuxmen> skletenblack, sudo aptitude install openvas-server openvas-plugins-base openvas-plugins-dfsg
<Monarquista> Search Contact
<Monarquista> lobetuf, Search Contact
<skletenblack> em como faço pra acessar ele ?
<Monarquista> lobetuf, funciona perfeito!
<Monarquista> lobetuf,  conseguiu ai man...?!
<lobetuf> Monarquista, intao ai eu baxei... extrai pela pasta mesmo
<Monarquista> lobetuf, não precisa baixar não man, vem com ele...
<lobetuf> eh?
<lobetuf> oh
<lobetuf> auhauhuaha
<Monarquista> sim...
<skletenblack> em eu baixei o : sudo apt-get install openvas-server
<skletenblack> e agora
<Monarquista> foi lá em plugins já...?!
<skletenblack> ?
<skletenblack> já
<skletenblack> já instalei os plugins tb
<skletenblack> sudo aptitude install openvas-server openvas-plugins-base openvas-plugins-dfsg
<skletenblack> e agora?
<skletenblack> kd ele?
<lobetuf> Monarquista, é soh colocar carregar?
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, boa noite. Pode ajudar por favor....?!
<Monarquista> isso!
<Monarquista> já vai aparecer na lista em baixo...
<Monarquista> lista de nomes de contatos..
<Monarquista> lobetuf, e ai...?!
<Monarquista> viu...?!
<lobetuf> Monarquista, é soh colocar carregar?
<Monarquista> isso man..
<Monarquista> lobetuf, Search Contact
<EduardeCalibal> Oi.
<EduardeCalibal> Fala.
<skletenblack> o0 eu instalei o sudo apt-get install openvas-server , mas onde eu encontro ele ????
<Monarquista> pode ajudar o skletenblack por gentileza man...?!
<lobetuf> Monarquista, deu certo
<lobetuf> Monarquista, brigadao!
<Monarquista> lobetuf, :D
<Monarquista> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> sklenblack, qual sua questão?
<skletenblack> o0 eu instalei o sudo apt-get install openvas-server , mas onde eu encontro ele ????
<skletenblack> na verdade eu queria instalar o nessus , ai um fulana falo q esse "sudo apt-get install openvas-server" é mesma coisa que o nessus ! ai eu instalei , mas onde q ele tá ?
<skletenblack> pow , nunca fico pedindo ajuda , quando peço ninguem ajuda , aff ,...         :(
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-30
<EduardeCalibal> openvas-server?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Não deu tempo de responder...
<EduardeCalibal> Essa era fácil.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando ele voltar, se voltar, se alguém ainda estiver ai e lembrar dele avisa que o dpkg -L <pacote> diz onde cada pedaço de um pacote é instalado.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou voltar para a realidade...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Silveira> Boa noite galera!!!
<marcos> boa noite
<Silveira> os outros programa quando tento instalar o jogo da erro
<Silveira> estou tentando com o virtual box
<Silveira> estou instalando o xp na maquina virtual
<Monarquista> marcos, Ba noite.
<Monarquista> *boa...
<marcos> silveira:  qndo for  instalar  o xp ver o  recomendado  pelo  jogo,  espaço  memoria  etc
<Monarquista> marcos, e ai, como tá o seu Ubuntu...?! :P
<Silveira> estou deixando 1gb de memoria, minha placa de video é de 256 com saida hdmi
<Silveira> marcos, vai rodar tranquilo
<marcos> eu  nao  sei  o  q o pes  pede
<Silveira> marcos, so com essa conf da para rodar... qual quer coisa tem como modificar a conf
<marcos> silveira:  deixa  tudo recomendando pelo  jogo
<marcos> no site  deles diz  o precisa
<Silveira> marcos, é o que estou fazendo espero que de tudo certo pq estou gostando muito do sistema operacional linux
<ecanto> boa noite.
<Silveira> boa noite
<marcos> ja  instalou  o virtualbox
<Stylles> opa
<Stylles> alguem ai pra me da uma forca com o squid
<Stylles> configure: Auth scheme modules built: ntlm basic configure: error: Basic auth helper winbind does not exist
<Silveira> marcos, ja esta instalado
<marcos> silveira: instala  agora  adicionais  para  convidado
<Monarquista> Patricia,
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<Patricia> Monarquista: sorry
<Patricia> tem umas coisas q esta complicadas, ...
<Rubem> Boa noite meninas e meninos.
<ldfsilva> até pessoal
<Monarquista> ldfsilva, boa noite.
<skletenblack> bando de filha da truta , vai pra lá : ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<juizmill> vila o linux
<juizmill> viva o linux
<ptl> leleobhz_: tá aí?
<leleobhz_> yooooooooooooooo
<leleobhz_> :D
<ptl> leleobhz_: qual seu email?
<leleobhz_> ptl: meu cloak sobre meu cloak ponto org
<ptl> ok :P
<JavaNunes> qual comunidade as pessoas gostam de fazer rinha de sistemas?
<marcos> no ubuntu one  tem q pagar  pelas  musicas
<marcos> ?
<marcos>  no ubuntu one  tem q pagar  pelas  musica
<marcos> falou!
<coelho88> alguém vivo aqui?
<coelho88> Oi
<Monarquista> ?
<coelho88> O que fazes aqui?
<josue> bom dia
<josue> pessoal
<Monarquista> josue, bom dia man. :)
<josue> ola monarquista
<Monarquista> josue, saiu onte... http://www.revista.espiritolivre.org/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=20
<Monarquista> *ontem...
<josue> ja baixei
<josue> hehe
<josue> gostei do arquivo sobre pirataria
<Monarquista> então é isso. :)
<josue> gostei tbm a parte q fala q livre ñ quer dizer de graça
<EngSkeeter> fala Monarquista
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, bom dia! :0
<Monarquista> :)
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, http://www.revista.espiritolivre.org/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=20
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<EngSkeeter> nova edicao?
<Monarquista> não, moro na mrda disgraçada do rio de janeiro que fica dentro de outra porcaria sem valor que se chama brasil... :@
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, nova, saiu ontem...
<Monarquista> geowany bom dia.
<EngSkeeter> minha net ta f!@@#, vai demorar quase 1 h prz baixar.
<EngSkeeter> opz, melhorou agora so 6min
<Monarquista> josue, quantas paginas...?!
<josue> 94
<Monarquista> obrigado.
<josue> tamanho 5.2 MB
<Monarquista> já vi, wget -c url... rsrsrsrs
<vitorlobo> Patricia: boa noite querida =]
<Monarquista> espirito livre acabou de chegar!
<YuriBokaleff5y49>  oi
<YuriBokaleff5y49>  blz man
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ldfsilva> bom dia pessoal
<ptl> falae leandrow
<ptl> leleobhz_: já???
<ptl> deve estar zureta de sono
<leleobhz_> sim veio
<ptl> (eu estou)
<leleobhz_> ptl: bem vindo ao mundo dos psicologicamente afetados
<ptl> leleobhz_: dentro de alguns minutos eu estarei no mundo dos eletricamente afetados :B
<ptl> vou lá numa clínica de estética ser eletrocutado por meia hora num negócio chamado 'corrente australiana'
<ldfsilva> ptl e ai Patola.. blz ?
<leleobhz_> o.0
<ptl> o ldfsilva conhece, ele já passou pelo procedimento também
<ptl> ou pelo menos pela versão mais fraca, a corrente russa
<ldfsilva> é legal, pena que perdi aquela promoção do grupoon :(
<ptl> nem tomei banho agora de manhã porque ir com o corpo molhado faz o choque ficar bem mais doloroso
<ptl> eu tomo quando eu voltar.
<leleobhz_> po, qual a graça disso?
<ptl> ficar com o abdômen saradíssimo
<ptl> trincado
<ptl> com gominhos
<leleobhz_> ainda n vi a graça
<leleobhz_> enquanto isso montei um fs em / inves de /mnt
<leleobhz_> o inhaca
<ptl> são as menininhas em volta que vêem a graça ;)
<ptl> eita
<leleobhz_> rs
<ptl> dor é educativa, leleobhz_
<ptl> ajuda a gente a enfrentar a vida com mais humildade
<ptl> é necessária. Nos faz ser menos acomodados!
 * ptl freak
<ptl> já estou soando como um psicopata?
<ptl> no caso, um psicopatola
<ptl> ihhh
<ptl> caiu
<ptl> foi o filesystem montado no lugar errado
<ptl> repetindo:
<ptl> dor é educativa, leleobhz_
<ptl> ajuda a gente a enfrentar a vida com mais humildade
<leleobhz1> qq foi?
<ptl> é necessária. Nos faz ser menos acomodados!
 * ptl freak
<ptl> já estou soando como um psicopata?
<leleobhz1> dor fisica nao preciso de mais
<leleobhz1> ja me chega as consequencias da diabetes
<ptl> no caso, um psicopatola
<leleobhz1> rofl
<leleobhz1> ptl: me fez pensar um trocadilho praquela minha amiga louca: priscicopata :p
<ptl> eita
<ptl> pelo menos te inspirei
<leleobhz1> hahahahhahah
<ptl> bom, tou indo, me deseje boa dor, e que eu consiga agüentar sem desmaiar
<leleobhz1> 1 minutinho
<ptl> fui
<leleobhz1> boa sorte
<leleobhz> propaganda gratuita e desenfreada da solucao que achei pra um usuario daqui ontem (espero que ele veja tb :P) http://paodiqueijo.leleobhz.org/index.php/2010/11/30/script-convertendo-dvds-para-mp3/
<Nilodanx521> como eu deixo um arquivo .iso ultilizavel no virtualbox???
<Nilodanx521> -procureie não achei
<leleobhz> Nilodanx521: arquivo, gerenciador de discos virtuais
<leleobhz> o resto vc consegue se virar
<Nilodanx521> não poe
<Nilodanx521> pow
<Nilodanx521> isso eu to ligado
<Nilodanx521> -eu quero dizer -o seguinte
<Nilodanx521> eu tenho o iso que- não quer montar como dvd ne-le da um-a msg
<Nilodanx521> como se ele ñ fosse compativel
<Nilodanx521> dai certo- dia eu -vi em algum lugar que mudav-a acho -que o iso dele e ele- ficava numa boa pra montar
<Nilodanx521> la no vb
<Nilodanx521> queria saber se isso procede e como faço isso
<leleobhz> Nilodanx521: pera ae
<leleobhz> respira
<leleobhz> inspira
<leleobhz> expira
<leleobhz> inspira
<leleobhz> expira
<leleobhz> e pelamor, escreve de novo que nao entendi nada
<Arouca> BOM DIA
<Arouca> Preciso de Ajuda
<Arouca> Preciso instalar uma MiltiFuncional da HP
<leleobhz> Arouca: so plugar
<leleobhz> se for 10.04 pra frente
<Arouca> 8.04
<Arouca> n consigo atualizar
<Arouca> n consigo atualizar p/ 10
<leleobhz> voce dizer que nao consegue não resolve o problema
<leleobhz> diga o porque nao consegue
<leleobhz> por exemplo
<Arouca> ele dá erro...
<leleobhz> "Eu tentei atualizar do 8.04 pro 10 mas deu isso isso e aquilo)
<Arouca> ok
<Arouca> aparece fonte de terceiros desativadas
<Arouca> Fontes de terceiros desactivadas
<Arouca> Algumas entradas de terceiros em sources.list foram
<leleobhz> ta
<leleobhz> pra começo de conversa
<Arouca> ok
<leleobhz> o ideal seria
<leleobhz> do 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04 --> 9.10 --> 10.04 --> 10.10
<Nilodanx521> eu tenho um iso que n-ão é montavel no vb. existe algum jeito de poder fazelo mantar?
<leleobhz> Nilodanx521: ela sempre é montavel
<leleobhz> o negocio e que o setor de boot dela pode estar zoado
<leleobhz> o virtualbox mapeia sua iso tal como um cdrom
<Nilodanx521> não não esta montando
<leleobhz> se ela tiver zoada, vai continuar zoada
<leleobhz> Nilodanx521: o virtualbox NAO MONTA NADA
<leleobhz> ele so mapeia
<Arouca> Ocorreu um problema durante a actualização. Habitualmente trata-se de algum problema na rede,
<leleobhz> tente pelo console
<leleobhz> sudo update-manager -d
<Arouca> Por favor reporte este erro no pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<Arouca> 'E:Erro, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve gerou falhas, isto pode ser causado por pacotes mantidos (hold).'
<leleobhz> hmmm
<Nilodanx521> existe agum modo de usar isso pra que eu possa mecher no iso que eu baixei
<Nilodanx521> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/VirtualBox-Criar-imagem-ISO-IMG-de-maquina-virtual/
<leleobhz> Nilodanx521: cara, qual parte do que eu disse voce nao entendeu?
<leleobhz> vamos ver se sua imagem ta bichada mesmo
<ldfsilva> leleobhz, legal o script feito para a conversão de faixas.. quando tiver um tempo vou olhar com mais calma.. show de bola
<leleobhz> qemu -cdrom /onde/ta/sua/iso.iso
<leleobhz> ldfsilva: thanks :D
<Nilodanx521> ok
<ptl> cheguei
<ptl> \o/
<ptl> devidamente eletrificado
<leleobhz> ui!
 * ptl com sono
<Nilodanx521> mais o iso ñ é de boot nao
<ptl> mas ainda tenho que falar com um indiano morfético
<Nilodanx521>  é de programa ve-io
<ptl> programa ve-io?
<leleobhz> lol
<leleobhz> Nilodanx521: novament
<ptl> lóis múltiplos
<ptl> não só um lol
<leleobhz> o virtualbox vai passar passthrought da sua iso
<leleobhz> ptl: né :P
<ptl> ldfsilva: usa o kvirc
<ptl> :P
<ldfsilva> ptl energizado
<ptl> mais sapeca que o coelhinho da pilha alcalina!
<ptl> sapeca... que guei, ahueha
 * ldfsilva sentindo falta do irssi
 * leleobhz loves irssi
<ptl> ldfsilva: o kvirc tem uns trocinhos engraçados, ele permite a você definir um avatar e ver o avatar dos outros
 * ptl loves irssi too
 * ptl está usando kvirc pelo irssi-proxy
<Arouca> caiu
<ptl> quem?
<Arouca> precisando instalar atualização do 8.04
<Arouca> como faço??
<ptl> atualiza pra 10.10 de uma vez
<ptl> digita isso: sudo update-manager -d
<ptl> e seja feliz!
<Arouca> leo disse que nem rola
<ptl> leo é o leleobhz?
<Arouca> sim
<ptl> Acho que rola sim, viu
<leleobhz> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee distorsion!!!!!
<leleobhz> [30/11-09:58:07] < leleobhz> o ideal seria
<leleobhz> [30/11-09:58:23] < leleobhz> do 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04 --> 9.10 --> 10.04 --> 10.10
<ptl> não funciona pulando versões?
<ptl> nunca tentei. Mas pensei que funcionasse
<Arouca> com faço para atualizar??
<ptl> sudo update-manager -d
<leleobhz> ptl: tantas assim nao
<ptl> e clica em atualizar versão
<leleobhz> em geral pular uma ou 2 ainda vai
<ptl> leleobhz: eu arriscaria!
<leleobhz> ptl: ele tb
<leleobhz> e o apt reclamou
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> na verdade da sim
<leleobhz> mas tem que ser update na mao
<Arouca> Fontes de terceiros desactivadas
<leleobhz> automatico nao vai
<Arouca> como eu havia informado
<ptl> poxa.
<Arouca> deu pau
<Arouca> hehehe
<leleobhz> sao muitas versoes
<Arouca> Algumas entradas de terceiros em sources.list foram desactivadas. Pode reactivá-las depois da actualização com a ferramenta 'propriedades-software' ou com o gestor de pacotes.
<ptl> sim, tá certo isso, Arouca
<ldfsilva> ou com vi \o/
<Arouca> eae?
<ptl> continue, ué
<ptl> atualize
<Arouca> ele para
<ptl> deve aparecer a versão nova e um botãozinho na parte de cima pra você atualizar
<ptl> não... deve ter um botãozinho  na parte de cima do gerenciador de atualizações
<ptl> né possível
<ptl> tem que ter
<ptl> você pôs o "-d" ?
<Arouca> W:Falha ao obter http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Arouca> , E:Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice, foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<ptl> sudo update-manager -d
<Arouca> versao que mostra
<Arouca> é
<Arouca> 10.10
<Arouca> ops
<Arouca> 10.04
<Arouca> desc
<Arouca> alguem pode ajudar?
<Arouca> eu disse oque houve...preciso de uma ajuda
<VonNaturAustreVe> Arouca, qual o problema?
<Arouca> VonNaturAustreVe, Bom Dia
<Arouca> VonNaturAustreVe,  Preciso Atualizar o 8.04
<Arouca> só que esta duro
<VonNaturAustreVe> para o 10.10
<VonNaturAustreVe> ?
<Arouca> preciso instalar uma versao a uma
<Arouca> ele fica dando erro...na verdade quero instalar uma multi
<Arouca> para isso e preciso instalar versões nv's
<Arouca> já dei sudo update-manager -d
<Arouca> ele dá erro
<VonNaturAustreVe> qual o erro que ele retorna?
<Arouca> vou mostrar
<Arouca> Fontes de terceiros desactivadas
<Arouca> Algumas entradas de terceiros em sources.list foram desactivadas. Pode reactivá-las depois da actualização com a ferramenta 'propriedades-software' ou com o gestor de pacotes.
<Arouca> esse éo 1 erro
<Arouca> Erro durante a actualização
<Arouca> Ocorreu um problema durante a actualização. Habitualmente trata-se de algum problema na rede, por favor verifique a sua ligação à rede e tente novamente. W:Falha ao obter http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Arouca> , E:Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice, foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<Arouca> esse eo 2
<Arouca> nao saiu disso
<VonNaturAustreVe> cara roda um sudo apt-get update
<ldfsilva> Arouca, você pode usar o pastebin.com para colocar o erro todo, talvez fique mais simples para o pessoal entender
<VonNaturAustreVe> e me diz o resultado
<Arouca> E: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice, foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<ldfsilva> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ também .. a sua escolha :)
<VonNaturAustreVe> você está com o ubuntu ou kubuntu?
<Arouca> ubuntu
<Arouca> 8.04
<Arouca> ja volto
<VonNaturAustreVe> vá em preferencias>administrar e canais de software
<Arouca> preciso resolver um lance aqui
<VonNaturAustreVe> Arouca, ok
<Patricia> oi bom dia
<VonNaturAustreVe> Patricia, olá ^^
<Patricia> ^^
<ldfsilva> foomeee
<prurido> alguem tem alguma ideia do que existe de errado neste script: http://pastebin.com/Fz85kF3c
<prurido> fazendo uma migracao de tdbsam para ldapsam
<leleobhz_> aaaaaaai como doi os zoio :p
<leleobhz_> q diabo de pog é esse?
<prurido> quero unir o ldif criado pelo migrationtool com o exportado pelo pdbedit
<prurido> leleobhz_ uma coisinha simples so para unir dois ldif's
<prurido> :D
<leleobhz_> cat a.ldif b.ldif > novo.ldif
<leleobhz_> se for pra "unir" mesmo, é isso
<prurido> leleobhz_ o problema eh o formato dos dois
<leleobhz_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * leleobhz_ sendo altamente ironico
<leleobhz_> cara
<leleobhz_> isso que vc quer fazer n vai rolar com egrep n
<leleobhz_> e eu usaria awk no lugar de cut
<prurido> http://pastebin.com/0GB7Uvtn
<leleobhz_> SENHAS!
<prurido> leleobhz_ eu pensei no awk depois de ter feito o egrep, mas jah estava feito, mas troco rapidinho, isso eh o de menos
<prurido> leleobhz_ HA! :P
<leleobhz_> prurido: sabemos o que é um ldif
<prurido> leleobhz_ dois usuarios desativados e jah excluidos... mas manda ver ai...
<leleobhz_> mas pensa bem
<leleobhz_> voce nao precisa de uma juncao dos 2?
<prurido> diga
<prurido> leleobhz_ sim, correto
<leleobhz_> alias, soca o terror, adiciona 1 ldif e depois o outro
<leleobhz_> nao to vendo nada problematico em fazer um merge dos 2
<prurido> pensei em fazer isso, mas pensei que poderia estar mais propensos a erros
<leleobhz_> cara, nao vejo nada conflitando ali
<leleobhz_> mas tem que ver se todos os usuarios tao assim
<prurido> leleobhz_ a ordem dos usuarios diferem completamente nos dois arquivos
<leleobhz_> anyway, a unica coisa que vai dar conta do recado ai e um programa mesmo, algo em py por exemplo
<leleobhz_> prurido: e?
<prurido> leleobhz_ no caso do merge...
<leleobhz_> [30/11-11:42:20] < leleobhz_> alias, soca o terror, adiciona 1 ldif e depois o outro
<prurido> haaaa
<leleobhz_> nao um merge
<leleobhz_> eu falei adicionar 1 depois o outro
<leleobhz_> povo q n le o que escrevemos
<prurido> entendi
<prurido> deixa ver
<leleobhz_> prurido: faz backup do seu banco atual
<leleobhz_> e soca o terror
<leleobhz_> na pior das hipoteses vc apaga tudo e recoloca o banco do backup q vc fez
<leleobhz_> CLARO QUE eu to considerando que voce nao ta testando isso em um servidor em producao
<prurido> leleobhz_ estou testando em uma vm... posso tocar o terror mesmo
<leleobhz_> ah
<leleobhz_> :D
<prurido> leleobhz_ no caso de adicionar um ldif e depois o outro nao rola (ou nao sei fazer :), pois com o ldapmodify eu preciso alterar o ldif todo para isso
<prurido> 400 usuarios no ldif nao rola modificar um por um
<leleobhz_> ????
<leleobhz_> mas hein?
<skletenblack> q q ta pegando aki?
<skletenblack> rsrsrsrs
<prurido> leleobhz_ lembra da conversa para adicionar um ldif depois o outro? pronto, nao rola.
<prurido> skletenblack juntar dois ldif's: http://pastebin.com/Fz85kF3c http://pastebin.com/0GB7Uvtn
<skletenblack> é loko
<skletenblack> kkkkkkk
<leleobhz_> prurido: cara, quer ver como é um saco esse negocio?
<prurido> a unica coisa em comum entre ele eh o dn e o uid
<leleobhz_> eu tinha feito um script (adaptei nalgumas coisas e tal)
<leleobhz_> pra migrar pra zimbra
<leleobhz_> ja que os schemas do zimbra sao diferentes
<prurido> humm
<prurido> leleobhz_ termina a historia, fiquei interessado...
<prurido> :)
<leleobhz_> prurido: so virou esse monstro aqui: http://bitbucket.org/leleobhz/scripts/src/eb4edff6480e/python/migracao_ldap_zimbra.py
<fabricioiero> galera...pq minha internet via rádio no meu notebook so funciona se o WI-FI estiver ligado???  to usando o ubuntu 10.10
<fabricioiero> galera...pq minha internet via rádio no meu notebook so funciona se o WI-FI estiver ligado???  to usando o ubuntu 10.10
<fabricioiero> alguem sabe?
<fabricioiero> pq ninguem ajuda ninguem aqui...??    ¬¬
<Patricia> uh?
<Patricia> vc recebe o sinal de um provedor, o seu APR pega e te manda por cabo é isso?
<leleobhz_> o.0
<Patricia> rssrsr
<leleobhz_> fabricioiero: porque voce acha que VOLUNTARIOS tem que atender de pronto?
<Patricia> nao pior ainda é entender :S
<leleobhz_> pois e
<Patricia> se é wireless quer q funcione desligado?
<Patricia> troll face kick nele
<Patricia> srrsrs
<Guevara> fabricioiero: conexão wireless so vai funcionar se a interface estiver habilitada.
<fabricioiero> não...mas desde ontem q eu busco ajuda e ninguem me responde nada....pelo menos pra mim...pq a galera pergunta e vem resposta na hora!
<fabricioiero> por isso perguntei!
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> qual o problema fabricioiero
<fabricioiero> minha internet não é wireless....é via radio...cabo da antena é ligado numa pecinha usb.....
<Patricia> mmm
<fabricioiero> no windows funfava normal...mas aki so funciona se o wireless tiver ligado!   pq?
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> fabricioiero: vamos la
<leleobhz_> fabricioiero: depende seu mala. as vezes ninguem sabia responder ou nao viram sua pergunta
<Guevara> fabricioiero: ta confundindo as coisas
<leleobhz_> ¬¬
<Patricia> antena, apr, pc?
<Guevara> vc conecta com cabo rj45 ne?
<Patricia> ou antena pc?
<leleobhz_> claro
<Guevara> se for cabo rj45 é conexão cabeada
<leleobhz_> porque o rfkill da wireless do seu note aparentemente ta matando todas as outras wireless
<leleobhz_> e esse radio usb e wireless 802.11 tambem
<leleobhz_> o mesmo que vc tem dentro do notebook
<leleobhz_> com a diferenca que esse tem uma saida externa pra antenda
<leleobhz_> *antena
<fabricioiero> minha internet VIA RADIOO so funciona no ubuntu 10.10 se o wireless estiver ligado...pq?
<fabricioiero> eu uso uma pecinha usb ( parecendo um pendrive ) da edimax...ele recebe o cabo da antena q vem laa de cima da casa...
<fabricioiero> tem solução isso?
<leleobhz_> [30/11-12:42:08] < fabricioiero> minha internet VIA RADIOO so funciona no ubuntu 10.10 se o wireless estiver ligado...pq?
<leleobhz_> porque ela e wireless!
<leleobhz_> povo q nao le o que a gente escreve
<leleobhz_> credo
<Guevara> hehe
<leleobhz_> o rfkill do seu note deve estar mandando matar todas as interfaces
<leleobhz_> alias, o rfkill do linux
<prurido> <fabricioiero> pq ninguem ajuda ninguem aqui...??    ¬¬
<prurido> eu odeio esse tipo de coisa
<leleobhz_> quando voce ativa, ele da um softkill em todas as interfaces wifi
<leleobhz_> prurido: né
<prurido> ele esqueceu de pagar a mensalidade do suporte
<leleobhz_> prurido: hoje porque to relativamente paciente, senao ja tinha mandado o infeliz pastar
<prurido> e ainda reclama que ninguem responde
<leleobhz_> normal
<leleobhz_> tem gente que acha q nos temos que saber de tudo tb
<leleobhz_> esses sao os melhores
<prurido> como assim "nao sabem"?
<prurido> :D
<leleobhz_> UHAuAHuHAuHAuhuahUA
<prurido> leleobhz_ resolvi o problema: dois estagiarios, um para fazer o merge e outro para fazer a revisao do trabalho...
<prurido> pronto
<leleobhz_> hahahhahaa
<skletenblack> e q q ta rolando ?
<leleobhz_> prurido: eh uma cilada bino
<leleobhz_> corre dos estagiarios!
 * leleobhz_ nao podia deixar de zoar com isso - btw
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkk
<prurido> leleobhz_ eles sao decentes, fazem um trabalho de copy/paste legal...
<bino> boa tarde
<prurido> :P
<leleobhz_> prurido: UHAuhUAhUAHuHAuHAuHAuHauHAuHuahUAhUA
<leleobhz_> prurido: tai, gostei de voce: vamos jogar dominó? BOFHFEELINGS
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<skletenblack_> skletenblack_ is not a registered nickname.  ??? por q??
<JulioNeto> Olá pessoal
<JulioNeto> galera... preciso de uma "ideia" aqui...
<JulioNeto> é possível utilizar dois canais de som de form independente?
<JulioNeto> tipo... num canal sai o som das músicas...
<JulioNeto> e num outro som de vídeos, por exemplo
<JulioNeto> ?
<tetrix> pronto, devidamente comido, vamos dar continuidade aos trabalhos
<tetrix> :)
<Stylles> Opa
<Stylles> configure: Auth scheme modules built: ntlm basic configure: error: Basic auth helper winbind does not exis
<Stylles> este erro quando estou compilando o squid
<Stylles> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda
<tetrix> leleobhz_ mas eu ainda quero resolver o ldif com o script, soh por curiosidade...
<tetrix> espirito nerd...
<natsha>  oie boa tarde
<natsha> eu queria uma ajuda
<natsha> com faço para configurar mina impressora
<coelho88> oi
<natsha> olá
<coelho88> com quem eu falo?
<leleobhz_> tetrix: escova aquele .py la
<natsha> como faço para configurar  a impressora
<coelho88> acesse ela pelo cups
<natsha>  o que é cups
<coelho88> servidor
<natsha> valeu
<coelho88> conseguiu?
<natsha> ela estava funcionando e de repente não quis imprimir mais
<natsha> scanner ela faz
<coelho88> reinincie então
<natsha> ela só náo imprimi
<natsha> ja fiz isso
<natsha>  agora deu certo
<natsha> obrigada
<natsha> tchau
<skletenblack> irraaaa daki uns minuto vou ta de slackware 13 kkkkkkkk fui.....  musica loka q me inspirou : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXBHafbkl9o      a musica começa lá em 5 : 22  confira ai muito loko fui...
<YuriBokaleff5y49>  oi
<YuriBokaleff5y49>  blz man
<Mano_Chao> boa tarde galera!
<tetrix> leleobhz_ consegui via script
<tetrix> http://pastebin.com/Utn5xa7y
<leleobhz_> tetrix: deve ter ficado um pog lindo
<leleobhz_> xover
<leleobhz_> tetrix: use o pastie.org da proxima
<leleobhz_> o syntax highlight dele é melhor
<leleobhz_> eita, shellscript pulguento :P
<tetrix> leleobhz_ funcionou que foi uma beleza, isso eh o que importa :P
<leleobhz_> aff
<leleobhz_> odeio gente que pensa assim
<leleobhz_> (vc acaba de entrar na lista)
<tetrix> leleobhz_ huahuahauhau
<leleobhz_> desculpa pra fazer gambiarra
<tetrix> leleobhz_ praticidade, nao estou fazendo um programa para manter e uso publico, vou usar agora e tchau
<tetrix> leleobhz_ resolvi da forma mais simples possivel, criar um projeto orientado a objeto soh para filtar texto em arquivo... meio canhao -> mosquito
<tetrix> o fallen que deu a dica
<Haddem> ola
<Haddem> alguem tem a lista de source atualizada do ubuntu?
<Haddem> não estou conseguindo abaixar nenhum pacote ;~
<nictuku> qual erro tá dando? cola no pastebin
<nictuku> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Haddem> ok
<Haddem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538382/
<Haddem> jah tentei dar apt-get update e nao va
<Haddem> vai*
<nictuku> Haddem, cara podem ser duas coisas. Ou sua internet nao tá funcionando, ou só o DNS nao tá funcionando
<Haddem> hum
<nictuku> Aquele erro "Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'" dignifica problema de resolução DNS
<nictuku> *significa
<Haddem> humm
<Haddem> tem como mecher?
<nictuku> nao é o mesmo computador que vc tá conectado aqui no IRC né?
<Haddem> nao
<Haddem> eh uma vm
<nictuku> faz assim
<nictuku> ping 8.8.8.8
<nictuku> vê se o ping responde
<Haddem> root@haddem:/tmp# ping 8.8.8.8
<Haddem> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Haddem> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=20.1 ms
<Haddem> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=20.1 ms
<Haddem> s
<nictuku> tá, entao ta funfando
<nictuku> entao agora vc tem que ver seu /etc/resolv.conf
<nictuku> sugestao de configuracao:
<nictuku> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<nictuku> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<nictuku> coloca essas duas linhas no topo do arquivo
<nictuku> precisa tar como root
<Haddem> ok
<nictuku> dai tenta ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Haddem> # ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Haddem> PING us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.170) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Haddem> 64 bytes from cassabanana.canonical.com (91.189.92.170): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=116 ms
<nictuku> ok agora tenta o apt-get update
<nictuku> lembra de rodar com sudo
<Haddem> hum
<Haddem> se eu rodar normal da problema
<Haddem> eh?
<Haddem> sem o sudo?
<nictuku> nao funciona
<nictuku> :-P
<nictuku> a nao ser que vc esteja como root
<Haddem> eu to com root
<Haddem> :)
<nictuku> se vc estiver como usuario não-privilegio ele reclama
<nictuku> ahh entao tá :-)
<Haddem> bom
<Haddem> vamos testar
<Haddem> o install
<Haddem> calmae ai amigo
<nictuku> beleza
<Haddem> eita
<Haddem> foi delicia..
<Haddem> nossa cara
<Haddem> maravilha
<nictuku> bom demais
<Haddem> muito obrigado, nictuku!
<nictuku> de nada bicho. lembra de ajudar os outros aqui no canal também
<Haddem> eh..
<Haddem> eu jah pensava
<Haddem> que isso nao tinha solucao
<Haddem> ;~
<Haddem> 3 semanas ja com este problema
<nictuku> hehe ia formatar o computador? :-)
<nictuku> ahh é uma VM, vc falou
<Haddem> eh
<Haddem> bom, preciso me arrumar pra facul..
<Haddem> nictuku muito obrigado, atarde estarei ai!
<Patricia> VOltei :D
<Arouca>  BBB
<nqatsi> boa tarde pessoal
<nqatsi> to com um problema sério na hora do boot do meu ubuntu
<nqatsi> será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<Stylles> nqatsi:  posta o problema direto
<nqatsi> será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<nqatsi> oi
<nqatsi> Stylles, então.. eu to no meu notebook
<nqatsi> mas o que acontece é o seguinte
<nqatsi> eu ligo, ele passa pelo grub, entra no ubuntu
<nqatsi> digo
<nqatsi> aparece a tela que ta carregando
<nqatsi> e diz que ta tentando chegar os discos
<nqatsi> mas da alguns segundos e ele reinicia
<nqatsi> ***checar
<nqatsi> eu tentei ir no modo de restauração, mas acontece a mesma coisa
<nqatsi> e n da nem tempo de ler o erro
<nqatsi> eu to a alguns minutos procurando o problema no google, mas n consegui achar nada
<nqatsi> o problema é q eu n consigo nem entrar na linha de comando pra fazer alguma coisa
<nqatsi> já viu isso acontecer antes? :/
<nqatsi> Stylles, alguma ideia do que eu poderia fazer?
<leleobhz_> nqatsi: hmmm
<leleobhz_> nqatsi: tens alguma habilidade com o grub?
<nqatsi> leleobhz_, não... eu entrei no modo de comando do grub, olhei os comandos possíveis mas n sabia o que fazer
<leleobhz_> nqatsi: da control + x
<leleobhz_> alias
<leleobhz_> desculpe
<leleobhz_> na entrada do ubuntu, aperta "e"
<leleobhz_> (sem aspas)
<nqatsi> certo, só um instante
<leleobhz_> ai vai aparecer os comandos pra bootar no linux
<nqatsi> ok
<leleobhz_> vai ate a linha que comeca com linux
<nqatsi> uhum
<leleobhz_> e no finalzinho dela voce remove o quiet e o splash
<leleobhz_> e poe
<leleobhz_> init=/bin/bash
<leleobhz_> e aperta control + x
<nqatsi> feito
<nqatsi> entrou na linha de comando como root
<leleobhz_> isso
<leleobhz_> faz ai um cat /etc/fsck
<leleobhz_> veja em que parte ele monta o /
<leleobhz_> vai ter algo assim
<leleobhz_> UUID=unsnegociofeiopraburo / ext4 default 0 0
<nqatsi> ué... ele retornou "cat: /etc/fsck: No such file or directory"
<nqatsi> eu dei um ls dentro de /etc e n tem o fsck mesmo
<leleobhz_> duh
<leleobhz_> falha minha, malz
<leleobhz_> ls /dev/sd*
<leleobhz_> quantos sd qualquer coisa aparecem ai
<nqatsi> ufa! hehe ok
<nqatsi> apareceram:
<nqatsi> /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 /dev/sda4
<leleobhz_> mm
<leleobhz_> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<leleobhz_> as que aparecerem como Linux voce roda fsck
<nqatsi> ta a 1 e a 2 são linux, a 3 é o swap
<nqatsi> faço no swap tbm?
<leleobhz_> nao
<nqatsi> (1 é o / e 2 a home)
<leleobhz_> so nas marcadas como linux
<nqatsi> ok
<leleobhz_> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<leleobhz_> ok
<leleobhz_> passa so na 1 por enquanto
<nqatsi> ok
<leleobhz_> fsck -af /dev/sda1
<leleobhz_> se n me engano
<nqatsi> ta
<leleobhz_> perae
<nqatsi> só um pouquinho
<leleobhz_> faz ele puro mesmo
<leleobhz_> fsck /dev/sda1
 * leleobhz_ ficando burro pra certas coisas
<nqatsi> ok
<nqatsi> ele fez 5 passos (checando varias coisas)
<nqatsi> ai apresentou:
<nqatsi> Raiz: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ****
<nqatsi> Raiz ***** REBOOT LINUX *****
<nqatsi> Raiz: 215294/960992 files (0.2% non-contiguous), 1398668/3839527 blocks
<leleobhz_> sync
<nqatsi> e volta pro #
<leleobhz_> e reseta no dedo
<leleobhz_> (nao tente sair desse shell, vai te dar um panic)
<nqatsi> certo
<nqatsi> coloquei sync, n retornou nenhum erro
<nqatsi> vo meter o dedão no power :P
<nqatsi> reiniciando...
<nqatsi> ok, to de volta no grub
<nqatsi> e agora?
<leleobhz_> espera :D
<leleobhz_> da boot e espera
<nqatsi> ok
<nqatsi> :)
<nqatsi> mesma coisa... :(((
<leleobhz_> nqatsi: faz a mesma coisa q antes
<leleobhz_> mas nao coloca o init=/bin/bash
<nqatsi> ta
<leleobhz_> so retira o splash e o quiet
<leleobhz_> e ve onde diabos para
<nqatsi> ok
<nqatsi> ok, ele tentou fazer o fsck
<nqatsi>  (pressione c para cancelar e tal)
<nqatsi> mas dai deu algum erro q tbm n deu pra ver
<nqatsi> e reiniciou
<nqatsi> e se eu tentar entrar com o init=/bin/bash
<nqatsi> e fizer o fsck denovo?
<leleobhz_> diretao assim?
<nqatsi> aham...
<leleobhz_> ta dando panic pelo visto
<nqatsi> diretão...
<nqatsi> será q pode ser problema no hd? :(
<leleobhz_> sendo kernel panic
<leleobhz_> da nem pra saber
<leleobhz_> nao sei se tem como parar o kernel quando da panic
<leleobhz_> perae
<nqatsi> ok... que medo :/
<nqatsi> tomara que meus arquivos n estejam em risco
<leleobhz_> panic pode dar por quase qualquer coisa errada :D
<leleobhz_> em geral memorias zoadas, programas e modulos do kernel mal educados, etc, etc, etc
<nqatsi> uhum...
<leleobhz_> (ok, peguei pesado dizendo quase qualquer coisa, mas ok)
<nqatsi> hahha
<nqatsi> entendi
<leleobhz_> nao sendo FS, teria que ver o que ta havendo
<leleobhz_> ele ta dando panic antes de aparecer o init:
<nqatsi> hm...
<leleobhz_> ?
<nqatsi> estranho q ele tenta checar o disco
<leleobhz_> sim
<leleobhz_> porque ele nao desmonta
<leleobhz_> completamente entendivel :P
<nqatsi> eu n vi se ele da init
<nqatsi> será q eu faço de novo?
<nqatsi> vai aparecer init ou algo assim?
<leleobhz_> as mensagens do kernel sao diferentes da do init
<leleobhz_> as do init, pra comecar, nao tem o [000000]
<leleobhz_> [ 2908.235904] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<nqatsi> hm
<leleobhz_> por exemplo
<leleobhz_> isso e uma mensagem tipica do kernel
<nqatsi> ta
<leleobhz_> se nao tiver
<leleobhz_> a ultima coisa q vc ver for do kernel mesmo
<leleobhz_> tente remover coisas usb e o que tiver no pc de a mais
<nqatsi> a unica coisa usb é o mouse mesmo
<malfredyne> alguem ai pode me ajudar com o tucan
<nqatsi> leleobhz_, ele mostrou msgs do kernel
<nqatsi> dai aparece alguma mensagem sobre disco com erros
<nqatsi> "check forced"
<nqatsi> opção pra cancelar apertando c, o teste em sí... mensagem de erro (n da pra ler) e reboot
<nqatsi> vo entrar com init=/bin/bash
<nqatsi> pra tentar ler o q retorna
<leleobhz_> ehh
<leleobhz_> mm
<leleobhz_> passe o fsck nos 2 sistemas
<leleobhz_> apesar de q acho q n e isso
<nqatsi> ok
<nqatsi> leleobhz_, passei primeiro no sda1, que retornou o mesmo erro...
<nqatsi> dei um sync
<nqatsi> e mandei fazer denovo
<leleobhz_> normal
<nqatsi> ai só deu "Raiz: clean, numero de arquivos e blocks"
<nqatsi> e passei no sda2 que deu a mesma coisa
<nqatsi> vo reiniciar
<nqatsi> mesmo erro... : (
<nqatsi> n sei o q fazer aqui...
<nqatsi> to ficando preocupado
<idub> ubuntu é o melhor
<nqatsi> leleobhz_, pelo q eu posso procurar no google pra tentar arrumar isso?
<leleobhz_> nqatsi: nao sei...
<leleobhz_> esse tipo de zoada e complicada diagnosticar a distancia
<nqatsi> pois é : /
<idub> celular xing ling 250,00 - cenectar na tim via modem gsm no linux sem precisar instalar nada, não tem preço..
<licensed> idub, cel xingling da pra entrar na net por wap??
<licensed> eu nao consegui configurar o meu =(( fui na loja da tim falaram que o cel nao era homologado e nao funcionava
<idub> isso mesmo
<leleobhz_> licensed: tem
<leleobhz_> mas voce vai ter que configurar o profile na mao
<idub> aqui so precisei ligar o aparelho no pc
<licensed> eu tentei
<licensed> botei o apn etc..
<idub> e configurar o gsm/
<licensed> mas o cliente msn que vem nele nao funciona nao ne?
<idub> ele ja reconheceu como modem gsm de cara
<licensed> o meu eh um E71.. o mais famoso que tem eu acho
<leleobhz_> queria o q?
<leleobhz_> hahahhahahah
<leleobhz_> mpxina e florida mano
<idub> bom.. aqui funcionou
<licensed> leleobhz_, e como tu falo que dava?
<idub> so configurei o apn
<idub> tim.br
<leleobhz_> o msn nao
<leleobhz_> mas a net da
<licensed> quando eu plugo na usb ele pergunta: webcam (funcionou) e pendrive
<idub> mais nada
<licensed> mas nao tinha modem idub ... mas eu quero usar no cel mesmo.. mas se conseguir conectar no pc fica melhor
<idub> eu entro como porta com
<idub> quando conecta o usb vc escolhe porta com no celular
<idub> internet a 0,50
<idub> ta lindo
<idub> vou ate testar o claro pra ver se é mais rapido
 * Patricia is listening to Musicalische Exequien SWV 279 Teil I: Concert in Form einer teutschen Begrabnis-Missa (PREVIEW: buy it at magnatune.com) by American Bach Soloists (PREVIEW: buy it at magnatune.com) on Heinrich Schutz - Musicalische Exequien (PREVIEW: buy it at magnatune.com) [Amarok2]
<human> Boa noite.
<human> Patricia: Boa noite...?!
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_: me responde lá man...
<sletenblack> alguem aki ?
<sletenblack> em como me registro mesmo ? no irc??
<sletenblack> registro mesmo ? no irc??
<peregrinator_six> !registra
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'registra' not found
<sletenblack> qual comando
<peregrinator_six> !como me registrar
<ubottu-br> peregrinator_six: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal: Boa noite.
<idub> um bot não precisa ser inteligente e sim agil
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<peregrinator_six> idub: boa noite
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal: como se registrar...?!
<sletenblack> pra me registrar no irc ?????
<sletenblack> tipo esse ta certo ?  :  /REGISTER senha email   <<--------= ????
<idub> boa noite mano
<peregrinator_six> diz ai pra o sletenblack
<sletenblack> tipo esse ta certo ?  :  /REGISTER senha email   <<--------= ????
<sletenblack> aff
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é por ai, não lembro mais...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem o help do irc com o /help
<sletenblack> não é não :  REGISTER :Unknown command
<EduardeCalibal> Eu descubro aqui...  Devo ter isso anotado.
<_Augusto_> sletenblack, -- /nickserv register SENHA E-MAIL
<sletenblack> pera ai vou tentar
<EduardeCalibal> Comando /ns register <senha> <e-mail>
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é o mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> E /msg NickServ Identify <senha> para se identificar.
<[jethrodawnfine]> esse último aí foi o que funcionou comigo, pra registrar
<sletenblack> ai galera acho q deu certo em , vou verificar o email
<sletenblack> brigadão
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é o mesmo comando, apenas uma forma diferente.
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<sletenblack> e trago novidadess , to de Slackware  kkkk  acabei de instalar o slackão k
<sletenblack> e ubuntu no vmware
<sletenblack> kkk
<_Augusto_> sletenblack, serio brow, e ai conta td...rss
<sletenblack> kkkkkkkkkk
<_Augusto_> sletenblack, facil pra instalar canseira....rss
<sletenblack> facil facil não
<sletenblack> kkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_: mostrar lá rapaz...
<Ricardo__> trabalho do caramba
<sletenblack> sabe como é né , sou um iniciante ainda kk
<sletenblack> mas foi filé
<Ricardo__> instalar é facil
<Ricardo__> o problema é o resto
<Ricardo__> eheh
<peregrinator_six> acho melhor vcs irem falar de outro sistema em pvt! ;)
<sletenblack> primeiro vi um video ai anotei tudo no caderninho kkkkkkkk  passo a passo
<_Augusto_> depois de instalado e mamao com açucar
<_Augusto_> rss
<sletenblack> ai foi ontem , pÁ , pÚf
<_Augusto_> eu so queria baixar pra instalar aki...rsss
<sletenblack> slackão na maquina
<sletenblack> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> prefiro nosso glorioso ubuntu ainda
<Ricardo__> pq gnome comanda
<sletenblack> kkkkkkkk
<_Augusto_> slack e show....
<sletenblack> é que tipo o POvão do opensuse , centOS etc.. , falam q o ubuntu não é muito bem sinónimo de linux ! ai eu como so um  "paga-pal" assumido do linux , instalei o slackão kkkkkkkkk, mais ja avia tempo q eu tava mexendo com ele virtualizado aki !
<Ricardo__> vo la ver walking dead
<sletenblack> walking dead??
<sletenblack> q isso ?
<Ricardo__> seriado de zumbi
<Ricardo__> eheha
<sletenblack> kkk
<_Augusto_> sletenblack, vc baixou o dvd completo como, qto tempo demorou?
<sletenblack> em como faço pra logar no irc agora?
<sletenblack> sim
<sletenblack> DVD
<sletenblack> haha
<sletenblack> aff demoro um poco bastante em
<sletenblack> gravei no cd e boa!
<[jethrodawnfine]> "barra"msg NickServ identify <senha>
<sletenblack> pra sempre
<sletenblack> kkkkk
<_Augusto_> sletenblack, eu tenho aki a versao 8 e 9....
<sletenblack> haha =----->>   You are already logged in as sletenblack.
<sletenblack> valeu galerinha do mal
<sletenblack> kk
<sletenblack> Augusto
<sletenblack> eu instalei o 13.1
<sletenblack> kkkkkk
<sletenblack> muito loco
<_Augusto_> e posso dizer q é a distro...slack e 10...rs
<_Augusto_> pois e, so q aki vai demorar um ano pra baixar, conexao de 1mb fraquinha....
<sletenblack> fiquei mais pirado ainda com o comando : xwmconfig
<sletenblack> kkkkkkk
<hermano> pessoal meu amsn quando vou conectar da erro interno no servidor o que eu faço?
<hermano> uso ubuntu 10.10
<sletenblack> hermano se usa roteador?
<hermano> uso
<sletenblack> vixi , uma vez tb aconteceu comigo isso
<hermano> eu fiz uma atualizaçao e quando reiniciei ficou fazendo isso
<sletenblack> tem router q tranca tudo até as porta pra servidor de msn etc..
<sletenblack> ja verificou isso
<sletenblack> pesquisou no google ?
<hermano> rapaz eu tava usando tranquilo
<hermano> depois da atualizaçao do ubuntu ficou assim
<[jethrodawnfine]> Galera, existe um canal onde os tradutores do Ubuntu se reunem?
<sletenblack> tem sim
<peregrinator_six> [jethrodawnfine]: pergunta iso pra o Andre_Gondim
<peregrinator_six> *isso...
<hermano> reinstalando da certo? sletenblack
<sletenblack> tenta ai
<hermano> qual o comando para reinstalaçao em?
<hermano> reinstall e?
<sletenblack> reniciar oq ?
<sletenblack> o pc ou modem ?
<peregrinator_six> hermano: não faz isso não rapaz...
<sletenblack> shutdown -r now
<sletenblack> kkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> se não for isso, vc vai se frustrar e não vai conseguir de novo...
<sletenblack> renicia o pc
<hermano> nao pow
<Andre_Gondim> [jethrodawnfine], #ubuntu-br-tradutores
<hermano> ja reiniciei
<sletenblack> ata
<hermano> eu digo reinstalar o amsn
<[jethrodawnfine]> Andre_Gondim: valeu
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<sletenblack> cara usa o emesene
<sletenblack> é melhor
<[jethrodawnfine]> peregrinator_six: valeu tb
<sletenblack> [jethrodawnfine]> instala o emesene
<sletenblack> é bom
<sletenblack> e fica igual n msn plus tb , letras coloridas , se é isso q quer !
<peregrinator_six> hermano: tá com o seu amsn aberto...?!
<hermano> ta fechado
<peregrinator_six> hermano:  vai em preferencias e vai na aba conexão
<peregrinator_six> hermano: não é pra vc conectar não, só pra abrir o programa mesmo..
<peregrinator_six> saiu... :S
<ruif13> olá boas
<ruif13> alguem tem o ubuntu a funcionar no toshiba a660-17j?
<Andson> boa noite, alguem usa o iphone com o ubuntu 10.10?
<Andson> kd o movimento aki hoje?
<Andre_Gondim> !novo
<ubottu-br> Se você é novo e quer ajudar no time de tradução, veja informações sobre os primeiros passos no wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComoParticipar/Traducao/PrimeirosPassos
<Andson> boa noite, alguem usa o iphone com o ubuntu 10.10?
<gbs> o.O
<Monarquista> Andson: vem ele já... :P
<Monarquista> rsrsrs
<Monarquista> Andson: boa noite man, tá sumido em...?!
<Andson> qem es tu?
<Monarquista> Andson: Super O.S. lembra a vc alguma coisa...?!
<Andson> aaaaaaaaaaa, trocou de apelido
<Monarquista> Andson: ainda nessa luta com o ipod no Ubuntu man...?!
<Andson> nao, e q depois da atualizaçao para o ios 4.2. o ubuntu nao consegue montar o volume
<Monarquista> Andson: um...
<skletenblack> #freenode
<Andson> Monarquista: um o q?
<Monarquista> Andson: um... de "entendi" :)
<Andson> aaaaaaaaaa, k
<Andson> ok
<Andson> ninguem pasoou por esse problema?
<Andre_Gondim> !novo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'novo' not found
<Monarquista> Andson: nos estados unidos, com certeza muitos "alguens" passaram por isso...
<Andson> o problema é q eu nao falo ingles
<Andson> kkk
<Andson> por q vc acha que ''nos estados unidos'' ?
<skletenblack> Andson ?
<skletenblack> porq?
<gbs> porque tah entre aspas-simples-duplas?
<Andson> skletenblack: por q o q?
<skletenblack> ''nos estados unidos''
<Andson> ele afirmou que nos estado unidos muitas pessoas pasaram pelo mesmo problema q eu,  e porr que nao em outro lugares?]
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<skletenblack> ata estendi
<gbs> vai ver que porque aonde mais vendeu iphone foi nos EUA
<Andson> axei estranho ele indicar so os estado unidos
<skletenblack> 0.*
<skletenblack> é mesmo
<skletenblack> em
<gbs> vai ver que o resto do mundo teve consciencia e nao gastou $$ com apple *_*
<skletenblack> o povo brasileiro tem um costume de paga pal pra porra do estados unidos
<skletenblack> nóis tb somos bons!
<Paulo_Carvalho> com a grana de um mac eu compro um i7
<Monarquista> ...
<gbs> e com a grana de um i7 eu monto um amd+vga bacaninha :=)
<skletenblack> cara pra q mac , prefiro meu linux , afinal linux é linux tem pra ninguem !
<Andson> gbs: gastar com apple? vc acha q nao vale a pena?
<maraujo_3> noite boa
<skletenblack> boa
<gbs> Andson, desculpa, tava só trollando
<maraujo_3> mac?
<maraujo_3> prefiro subway
<maraujo_3> :P
<Andson> tranquilo, mas me responda a pergunta
<gbs> proxima vez eu escrevo melhor
<Monarquista> maraujo_3: boa noite man.
<maraujo_3> verdade monto um amd q roda melhor
<maraujo_3> ate com chipset de video on
<maraujo_3> Monarquista, noite meu caro
<gbs> Andson, eu não curto, logo pra mim nao vale a pena
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-01
<Andson> ok, entendi
<skletenblack> cara eu tentei instalar o mac aki mais não conssegui não ! por causa do teclado só ! aff é cheio de frescura , por isso acho uma bosta , agora olha o linux ! hehehe nem compara , uma beleza total e roda em qualquer carroça q tem por ai !
<Pskol> tbm prefiro um amd
<maraujo_3> como surgiu essa do bigmac?
<gbs> mas como tem uns milhoes ae que curtem, é interessante sim o linux ter compatibilidade com iphone
<gbs> e digo mais, meu irmão conseguiu um iphone por 4 R$ na claro
<gbs> e ele consegue usar no linux
<maraujo_3> disse tudo skletenblack linux é xuxubeleza
<gbs> tranquilamente, aliás ele me falou até q era mais facil q no windows
<skletenblack> marujo : kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> não sei pra que pagar rios de dinheiro nessas grifis ai se posso ter algo muito satisfatorio pagando muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitooooooooooooooooo menos por isso... :S
<Andson> mas nao com o ios 4.2
<gbs> cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-60 (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.90GHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache]
<gbs> Andson, IOS 4.2 é o mais recente?
<Andson> e sim
<gbs> eh, então provavelmente não é esse
<Andson> ja saiu com 4.2.1
<maraujo_3> Monarquista, disse tudo em poucas linhas
<skletenblack> pagar ? prefiro de graçaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  linuxxxxxxxxxx é  muitoo lookoo e gratiss  mermão !
<maraujo_3> skletenblack, o hard cara
<maraujo_3> ainda nao temos doação de hard pra baixa renda
<maraujo_3> :P
<skletenblack> ata
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkk
<Andson> eu tinha muita vontade de comprar um macbook , mas depois q conheci o ubuntu, vi q com 3 conto, compro algo mais importante
<Monarquista> maraujo_3: com 1,500 peilas mano eu compro a maquina pra o Linux, mas com o mesmo valor eu compro o que pc da apple...!? :S
<Monarquista> *pilas...
<gbs> pc da apple
<Andson> pc da apple?
<gbs> isso eh tao estranho
<Andson> essa foi de lascar
<gbs> apesar de que hoje em dia, está certo
<maraujo_3> ?Oo
<maraujo_3> acho q nem um minigames aple
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<maraujo_3> 1500 ? monto a maquina dos sonhos com o softlivre dos sonhos isso sim
<skletenblack> aff , mac ! to fora . windows , puts éca nem se fala , LINUX , mas q maravilha q é isso , meu DEUS muito obrigado por colocar isso em meu caminho !
<maraujo_3> cara assim
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> trabalho com consultori em info
<maraujo_3> ou man de micro
<maraujo_3> sempre com ruimdows
<maraujo_3> e tinha mo aversao
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> um amigo da area migrou ha ums 2 a 3 anos
<maraujo_3> mas tb pow fui tetnar com slack
<maraujo_3> da nisso traumatiza
<Monarquista> eu tenho o macbuntu de gracinha e ainda mais bunitinho que o original! \o/
<maraujo_3> ai tive uma pane no hard usando o seven
<maraujo_3> q ficava dando tela azul
<skletenblack> to no slack e amandoo !
<maraujo_3> resumo da opera
<maraujo_3> num bootava
<maraujo_3> e as msg mudava toda hora
<maraujo_3> so num era o erro real
<maraujo_3> ai rodei o ubuntu hardy pelo live cd
<skletenblack> hum
<skletenblack> nossaa
<maraujo_3> e ai lendo o despejo la
<maraujo_3> fui no ponto g
<maraujo_3> hoje fico ate 7 hs com o micro liggado
<Monarquista> ou fasso igual o gbs fico com o desktop do widnow$ 7 de graça e ainda com efetios se quiser! VIVA LÁ LIBERDAD! :D
<maraujo_3> um micro q nem dava boot
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkkk
<gbs> Monarquista, auehuae vc sabe que eu uso o tema do windows 7 no ubuntu?
<Andson> nao coloco nada  q pareça com o win seven  aki no ubuntu, acho  q ele merece algo melhor
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> \O/ lol
<gbs> eu acho mto bom esse tema
<gbs> mto bom mesmo
<gbs> inclusive
<gbs> pros macfãs ae
<gbs> existe o macbuntu
<gbs> o meu do windows 7 vive enganando professores na facul :=)
<Monarquista> gbs: sei, fica melhor que o original! :D
<skletenblack> quando eu descobri o windows seven nossaa , achava a coisa mais perfeita do mundo , depois lembro como se fosse hoje , depois q descobri o ubuntu , nossa instalei no vmware e ja éra , depois de 1 mês usando , instalei ele no micro
<skletenblack> ai agora to com o slackware
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> macbuntu? pq nao isso: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Hydroxygen-Ubuntu-Linux-com-cara-de-KDE4
<Monarquista> gbs: já viu o video que os caras confudem o kde com o window$ seven...?! 0o
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> tb achava q o seven era a redenção da micosoft
<gbs> Monarquista, já, pretty old isso
<gbs> uai
<maraujo_3> mas descobri q se resume a isso
<gbs> o seven É
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkk
<gbs> o seven É a redenção da m$
<maraujo_3> eh dificil achar um bug/erro
<maraujo_3> mas tb qdo acha
<maraujo_3> eh um q num tem jeito
<maraujo_3> :P
<gbs> só por o vista num netbook
<skletenblack> q?
<Monarquista> skletenblack: quais Linux vc usa pra uso pessoal...?!
<gbs> e ver quao caótico o vista foi
<skletenblack> windows meu irmão é o campeão em erros !
<maraujo_3> verdade
<maraujo_3> todos os lancamentos oficiais
<skletenblack> monarquista : to com o slackware
<maraujo_3> tiveram bug
<maraujo_3> telas azuis
<maraujo_3> e o diabo a4
<maraujo_3> sempre pagou mico
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: aprendeu né...?!
<maraujo_3> acho q so o server q num teve isso
<EngSkeeter> auhahuashuauh
<maraujo_3> ta ai num gosto do kde
<skletenblack> Linux : é sinônimo de usuário experiente ! windows : só pra n00b otário !
<EngSkeeter> gosto muuuito de kde
<Monarquista> eu gosto, mas prefiro o GNOMÃO! \o/
<EngSkeeter> gosto do gnome, mas o kde tem ums apps que nao posso ficar sem
<maraujo_3> \O/ pelo gnome
 * ptl prefere as kdelibs
<maraujo_3> usando xfcce forcado
<ptl> EngSkeeter: "o kde tem umas aplicações sem as quais não posso ficar"
<maraujo_3> pra num forcar o hard
<maraujo_3> me tornei o magayver do micro
<ptl> EngSkeeter: pelo menos escreva corretamente, né?
<maraujo_3> acho q so junto grana pra trocar em 2011
<maraujo_3> tentando ver no natal
<ptl> "que não posso ficar sem" é sacanagem
<skletenblack> a eu to com o KDE mais ja to enjuando , minha sorte q aki no slack eu descobri esse comando ai : xwmconfig ai posso trocar de interface a hora q eu quiser! kkkkkkk
<pqatsi> ptl: hau
<ptl> pqatsi: olá
<maraujo_3> hau
<maraujo_3> indios?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<skletenblack> hau
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> slack, o patrick nao usa gnome
<ptl> Uga, buga!
<maraujo_3> se fizer dança da chuva e estragar o server vai ver
<lpperes> boa noite galera !
<ptl> Boa noite.
<maraujo_3> tacape vai comer kkkk k
<maraujo_3> boa noite indios
<lpperes> alguem poderia tirar uma duvida minha !
<ptl> Não pergunte se pode perguntar, pô...
<ptl> Se quer saber uma coisa você tem que perguntar. Se alguém souber e tiver boa vontade, vai responder.
<lpperes> ok
<maraujo_3> manda
<Monarquista> tem bot de ortografia no canal agora é...?! 0o
<Monarquista> !ortografia
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ortografia' not found
<lpperes> a duvida: to administrando um video chat que roda em flash so que no ubunto nao estabiliza a coneccao !! alguem saberia oq é
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> bot prof de portuges?
<licensed> que legal! o emissor de nfe da sefaz é em java e funciona no linux. mas o programa do certificado só tem pra win pelo visto
<maraujo_3> kkk
<maraujo_3> achei mto caro
<maraujo_3> 270 pilas por 50 notas
<maraujo_3> no papel sai mais em conta
<maraujo_3> mas creio q vaum tornar obrigatorio
<licensed> maraujo_3, ta falando comigo?
<ptl> lpperes: é código fechado, certo? Sem saber como funciona fica difícil fazer algum diagnóstico, alguém teria que analisar os pacotes do negócio.
<maraujo_3> licensed,  sim sim
<licensed> já é obrigatorio para a maioria das empresas, mas o limite de notas depende da sua inscricao da empresa, nao tem nada a ver com o certificado nao
<maraujo_3> licensed, vc q falou em NF
<licensed> vou devolver essa p*
<lpperes> ok obrigado
<lpperes> e que é o seguinte essa porcaria de flashplayer funciona em videos e tudo mais mais no chat nao para queto
<ptl> Monarquista: o que tem de errado em zelar pela língua? É o fator que mais nos separa de outros animais. Devemos prezar por ela, reconhecer sua importância e que é ela que "nos torna humanos" e cognitivamente capazes. Nada mais justo que escrevermos corretamente.
<maraujo_3> cara
<maraujo_3> tenho um problema parecido
<maraujo_3> a camera roda legal no skype e apps
<maraujo_3> mas no tinnychat
<maraujo_3> da bug
<EngSkeeter> ptl: eh que eu num so alfabetizado aina...
<maraujo_3> diz q num ta permitido
<lpperes> entao marujo o meu nao da problema com a camera, e sim com a queda do chat direto
<lpperes> entro fico 5 minutos caio
<licensed> lpperes, tem certeza que é o mesmo flash que tá rodando la no chat? aperta com o botao direito pra verificar se é o da adobe. aqui eu tava com um problema, o gnash que tava funcionando no lugar do adobe flash
<Monarquista> aina...?! 0o
<maraujo_3> no meu caso e alguma config do flash
<maraujo_3> mas num sei como faço pra permitir
<EngSkeeter> auahuhshua   ainda
<lpperes> é sim licensed
<maraujo_3> comigo o ainda?
<maraujo_3> a camera ja ta rodando de bouas
<maraujo_3> e o pen tb
<EngSkeeter> mas se um fanho fala "ainda" sai aina
<maraujo_3> so nos app em flash q diz q num ta permitido
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: ¬¬
<Monarquista> rsrsrsrs
<maraujo_3> alguem sabe como configura o flash no ubuntu?
<lpperes> certo vou verificar aqui
<lpperes> isso eu tbm  estou interessado em saber alguem ai sabe ?
<EngSkeeter> nao maraujo_3
<_Augusto_> eu nao entendi muito bem, mas creio q se vc clicar no botao direito do mouse sobre a area q recebe o flash vc tem no menu q se abre um opção de configuração
<EngSkeeter> _Augusto_: essa opçao nao serve
<fabianosalles> \list
<_Augusto_> entao pelo prorpio site da adobe tem la como configurar
<_Augusto_> no proprio site vc tem uma opção geral de configuração onde vc muda o q quiser
<hermano> alguem sabe o problema do amsn no ubuntu 10.10 que da erro interno no servidor e nao conecta
<hermano> ?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> problema e msn so no empathy
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> tenho dois ou tres
<maraujo_3> transm de arquivos e conversa com audio e video
<_Augusto_> da uma olhada aki
<_Augusto_> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/br/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
<hermano> o que eu faço
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui pessoal
<maraujo_3> mto boa noite a todos
<EngSkeeter> maraujo_3: flw
<ptl> pra configurar o flash você acessa o sítio da adobe
<ptl> eu já fiz isso
<ptl> tinha que configurar acesso a webcam
<lpperes> entao ptl, eu fui neste site e mexi nas configurações agora estou fazendo o teste
<lpperes> parece que deu certo aqui
<skletenblack> deu certo oq ?
<lpperes> nada deu certo
<lpperes> aff
<ptl> deu ou não deu?
<lpperes> nao passou 10 minutos e saiu do chat
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: tá vivo ai man...?! :P
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, to sim brow....
<Monarquista> :)
<_Augusto_> alguem ja testou algum alfa do 11.04?
<Monarquista> e já saiu algum por acaso...?!
<_Augusto_> nao sei..rss....
<Monarquista> assistindo Deth Note...
<idub> 11.04 ta longe heinnn
<idub> so em abril
<idub> 10.10 cabou de lançar alpha vai aparecer em fecereiro
<xGrind> aows
<idub> do 11.04
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: vais ficar até quantas...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, sei nao irmao....mas penso q daki a pouco dou area....
<Monarquista> valeu...
<_Augusto_> e isso ai....boa noite a todos e bom descanso....
<lpperes> valeu ai galera... bom descanso
<lpperes> obrigado pela ajuda
<hermano> tem como voltar para versao 10.04?
<xGrind> alguem com problema no msn?
<hermano> eu estou xGrind
<xGrind> cabei de ver na comu do ubuntu. mó galera com problema hj
<hermano> o meu foi depois que fiz uma atualizaçao
<hermano> do ubuntu 10.10
<hermano> qual tua versao xGrind ?
<xGrind> 10.10
<xGrind> mas nao ta conectando nem no site da hotmail
<Monarquista> hermano: qual o seu IM...?!
<gbs> 10.10 funcionando mto bem aqui
<hermano> e ela mesmo que ta dando problema no msn
<Monarquista> o meu é o 10.04.1 e tá funcionando tanto com o Empathy quanto o aMSN...
<hermano> Monarquista,  amsn ja tentei tb o mercury e ja tentei ate pelo meebo
<hermano> Monarquista,  o problema e no 10.10
<hermano> tem como eu restaurar para versao anterior?
<Monarquista> o meu aMSN tá conectando aqui...
<hermano> mas seu ubuntu nao e 10.10 por isso
<Monarquista> não é o 10.10 não rapaz, nao viu o gbs dizer que o dele tá funcionando...!?
<hermano> quem disse?
<Monarquista> hermano: o do gbs é...
<hermano> e depois de uma atualizaçao que pede
<hermano> e a versao sim
<hermano> ta com bug
<Monarquista> hermano: aonde vc achou esse afirmativa...?!
<hermano> sites
<hermano> pelo google
<hermano> muita gente reclamando da versao a respeito
<hermano> coloca ubuntu erro interno servidor e so o que tem
<hermano> coloca ubuntu 10.10 erro interno servidor e so o que tem
<hermano> o jeito e amanha instalar a versao retroativa
<hermano> vou indo
<Monarquista> tsc... Tem pessoas que ainda não aprenderam que o segredo do Linux é ter paciência...
<Monarquista> Deth Note now...
 * coelho88 oi gente bonita
<[jethrodawnfine]> #UbuntuBrasil-Orkut
<krasemnick> alguem ae ?
<krasemnick> quando o ubuntu vai atualiza denovo ?
<guil> Nossa pessoal vcs nao sabem o quanto estou feliz de ter encontrado vcs! AMO O UBUNTU e o meu computador tem o Ruindows pq nao consigo colocar internet no meu Ubuntu
<gbs> o_O
<barna> guil: seja bem vindo a comunidade ubuntu!
<barna> guil: qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<guil> obrigado, faco a maior propaganda onde moro, infelizmente o meu nao funciona..(comico nao?)
<guil> acabei de instalar a 10.10
<barna> ainda! se depender de nos vai funcionar q vai ficar uma blz!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<guil> amem..hehe
<barna> guil: q tipo de conexão vc ta usando?
<guil> cabo
<barna> guil: banda larga por cabo?
<barna> guil: fale mais da sua conexão, e qual o erro q vc esta encontrando!
<guil> moro em newark, nj e eh o servico cable da optimum..creio q sim, vou perguntar pro meu pai, sou meio leigo sabe?! lol
<barna> ok! sem problemas!
<guil> mais ou menos isso ele disse
<barna> ok, eu imagino q vc tenha um modem por onde chega a conexão, e esse modem se liga ao computador pela placa de rede!
<barna> guil:
<Patricia> voltei
<barna> olá Patricia!
<pibarnas> olá
<Patricia> barna: :) ola :D
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> :ô idub o retorno ¬¬
<guil> ok estou d volta
<guil> sim..linksys
<barna> guil: vc ta aki anda!
<guil> sim
<tetrix> hau!
<guil> eh o linksys
<guil> meu computador eh um dell inspiron e1505
<tetrix> alguem afim de umas bugigangas para trocar?
<tetrix> :P
<barna> guil: linksys deve ser o roteador!
<guil> isto mesmo
<tetrix> brincadeira!
<barna> !offtopic | tetrix
<ubottu-br> tetrix: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Trovic> guil, qual sua placa de rede
<barna> guil: vc ta no dell ou ta em outro computador?
<tetrix> barna, estava brincando, ia soltar uma piada com meu velho pc hp, pois estou com alguns problemas para colocar ubuntu nele
<tetrix> acredito que seja memoria
<guil> to em outro e o meu dell esta no meu colo sem internete..lol
<guil> placa de rede 10/100 optimum online
<barna> tetrix: d boa! é q tem rolado uns stress aki por conta de offtopic no canal!
<barna> guil: como q vc ta tentando ligar ele na internet?
<guil> no outro
<guil> o dell nao tem internet
<guil> diz: device not ready (firmware missing)
<Patricia> olha que pergunta facil, "Como tirar todos os arquivos do grupo root, e deixar com permissao de arquivos 644 e pastas 776?" <<< nem lembro o comando mais :s
<guil> estou tentando usa-lo wireless
<guil> creio que preciso instalar um firmware compativel pro dell e1505
<tetrix> Patricia, find e xargs resolvem
<Patricia> comando completo :P
<Patricia> apenas remover o root srssr
<tetrix> Patricia, o man resolve essa parte tambem
<tetrix> :P
<Patricia> humm nem vou falar
<Patricia> || Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Quer colar erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Deseja reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<Patricia> da uma olhada
<Patricia> adoro perguntar as coisas ¬¬
<tetrix> Patricia, eh soh passar para o find o argumento para gid o gid do grupo root e o tipo de arquivo file o director e depois passar para o xargs com o chmod correto
<barna> guil: vc tem como colocar um cabio de rede no seu note?
<tetrix> Patricia, se eu lhe passar o comando inteiro voce vai executar e depois esquecer
<Patricia> vou ate o google
<Patricia> obrigada
<barna> *cabo
<tetrix> Patricia, se ler o man a procura vai aprender e da proxima vez pode ate nao lembrar, mas vai saber por onde ir
<guil> vou ver aqui um minutinho
<Patricia> sem comentarios
<tetrix> Patricia, ler o man eh mais rapido que ir no google, mas eh sua escolha
<Patricia> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Patricia> leia a pagina toda
<barna> guil: to ficando apertado aki!
<barna> Patricia: tetrix, vcs num poder dar uma força pro gui? ele é novato e não esta conseguindo ligar a wireless dele no 10.10!
<tetrix> Patricia, se voce se refere ao seja util, fiz exatamente o que as regras dizem, nao usei RTFM ou vah ao google, indiquei uma documentacao util que pode ser usada
<tetrix> Patricia, mas se voce quer o peixe pronto... nao sou que vou dar
<guil> eu imagino faz o seguinte pintou uns probleminhas aqui tbm, amanha eu entro neste horario e a gente conversa se for possivel?
<tetrix> guil, qual o er problema?
<guil> nao consigo colocar internet no meu ubuntu
<guil> obrigado Patricia
<tetrix> guil, voce tem um ponto de acesso wireless e nao consegue conectar, eh isso?
<guil> isso
<tetrix> voce enxerga o SSID dele na lista de redes?
<Patricia> guil uh?, iiii tenho um problemao aki, desculpe nao posso te ajudar
<guil> nao
<tetrix> voce tem acesso as configuracoes desse ponto de acesso?
<guil> agredeci o toque q vc deu no pessoal o barna ta apertado la no trabalho..
<tetrix> guil, quem deu um toque foi a barna
<guil> ohhh....lol...confundi..foi mal
<guil> entao tetrix, no meu wireless networks diz: device not ready (firmware missing)
<guil> nao encontra o firmware
<tetrix> guil, isso quando voce acessa o ponto wireless?
<guil> sim, em cima do lado direito do desktop onde mostra as connections entao, abaixo do wireless networks nao conta nenhuma e diz isto..
<guil> nao consta*
<tetrix> guil, voce vai precisar conectar a internet atraves de cabo e instalar o firmware proprietario para o ubuntu pelo seguinte caminho
<guil> ok pode falar
<tetrix> Sistema -> Administração -> Drivers Adicionais
<tetrix> guil, ele vai listar os drivers proprietarios para seu hardware, eh soh instalar, depois tenta conectar novamente
<tetrix> esse netbook remix esta me convencendo... :P gostando muito dele...
<guil> ok...MUITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBRRRRRRIIIIIGGGGGGGAAAAADDDDOOOOOOO! Cara faz tempo que venho quebrando a cabeca instalando, desinstalando mas acho q agora vai!!! Sucesso a todos da comu, vou ainda transformar tds meus amigos em usuarios do Linux!! Se cuida...
<tetrix> guil, faca o teste e volte para o feedback
<tetrix> guil, boa sorte
<guil> infelizmente vou ter q dar uma saidinha mas nao tenha duvidas que amanha estarei d volta! Obrigadao mesmo!
<tetrix> tchau
<Monarquista> barna: Bom dia.
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<barna> Monarquista: bom dia!
<edn-x> Monarquista: bom dia!
<Patricia> oi Monarquista desculpe eu nao ter respondido, eu nao estava aki ^^
<Monarquista> edn-x: barna :)
<Monarquista> Patricia: ;) Desculpo sim.
<Monarquista> Patricia: Bom dia. :)
<Patricia> Monarquista :) bom dia
<Monarquista> barna:
<barna> Monarquista: diga!
<Monarquista> barna: o seu IM tá conectando...?!
<cach_new_eskeci_> alguem esta tendo problemas com o amsn hj?
<cach_new_eskeci_> ta dando que nao consegue puxar minha lista de contatos e bla bla bla
<Monarquista> eu naõ consigo concatr pelo Empathy, da erro de Netwark...
<cach_new_eskeci_> nem empathy nem emesene nem amsn nem pidgin
<tetrix> messenger esta dando erro em todos os clientes nao-microsoft
<tetrix> inclusive no adium do mac
<cach_new_eskeci_> entao começou hj isso?
<tetrix> a microsoft efetuou algumas mudancas no protocolo ao que parece
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, isso, comecou hoje
<cach_new_eskeci_> q lindo! agora vai demorar dias pra reslver rsrsrs
<tetrix> deve sair alguma atualizacao para cada um desses clientes logo-logo
<Monarquista> então nem vou me extressar...
<cach_new_eskeci_> mas enfim
<Monarquista> vou ficar mais tempo por aqui...
<cach_new_eskeci_> começou hj
<cach_new_eskeci_> ?
<tetrix> testem os clientes web, nao sei se estao funcionando, a atualizacao destes eh mais rapida
<Monarquista> :)
<cach_new_eskeci_> nem preciso me preocupar? clientes web? como assim? webmessengere como ebuddy por exemplo?
<Monarquista> meebo..
<Monarquista> e tals...
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, megoo
<cach_new_eskeci_> megoo?
<tetrix> ops, meebo
<cach_new_eskeci_> apt-get install meego?
<tetrix> :P
<cach_new_eskeci_> ahhhh meebo
<cach_new_eskeci_> huahauhuha
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, nao, cliente web, roda na web, navegador
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, isso!
<cach_new_eskeci_> é entendi iso q eu queria ter certeza
<tetrix> :)
<cach_new_eskeci_> blz vlw
<cach_new_eskeci_> mas parece q o pidgin do kretcheu ta normal
<cach_new_eskeci_> :(
<Monarquista> por enquanto... :P
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, pergunta pro kretcheu como entao
<Monarquista> daqui a pouco descombrem ele já, já...
<cach_new_eskeci_> perguntei mas ele nao sabe dizer tb
<tetrix> ele pode ter uma varinha de sabuueiro com nucleo de coracao de dragao
<tetrix> *sabugueiro*
<cach_new_eskeci_> :(
<Monarquista> tetrix: 0o
<Monarquista> :P
<tetrix> :P
<tetrix> eita, acordar para trabalhar amanha vai ser dose
<ptl> então não durma
<cach_new_eskeci_> kretecheu usa deboan
<cach_new_eskeci_> debian*
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, esta explicado entao, o debian usa a espada de gryffindor
<tetrix> por isso ele consegue
<tetrix> matar a orcruxe do protocolo do msn
<tetrix> ops, horcrux
<cach_new_eskeci_> ¬¬
<ptl> viciado em harry potter detected
<tetrix> ptl, nada, nem sou, soh estava relendo o livro para assitir o filme um dia desses
<cach_new_eskeci_> mas e aí?
<cach_new_eskeci_> que diferenca faz ubuntu do debian nesse caso?
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, ele pode esta usando a testing ou unstable e ter pacotes bem mais recentes no update dele
<Monarquista> issoa ai! :)
<cach_new_eskeci_> q q eu faço, uso ubuntu 10.04? sento e choro?
<ptl> "pode está" não... Pode estar
<tetrix> entao a gryffindor sword eh a mais nova possivel nesse caso
<ptl> cach_new_eskeci_: e qual o seu problema?
<tetrix> ptl, realmente, falha minha
<tetrix> ptl, conectar no msn
<ptl> ah...
<ptl> não é aquele bug famoso?
<ptl> tem uma solução lá no br-linux.org
<tetrix> nenhum clientes nao-microsoft esta conseguindo
<ptl> sim, a microsoft mudou novamente o protocolo
<ptl> maldita, né?
<cach_new_eskeci_> ptl, nao to achando amteria q fala disso no br-linux tem como vc enviar o link?
<tetrix> nao, malditos nos que escolhemos usar o protocolo dela, eh dela, ela faz o que quer
<ptl> Não vejo as coisas assim, tetrix, pois na prática quando existe uma necessidade e um contingente de pessoas que exige de você, você acaba não tendo escolha.
<ptl> É como a companhia telefônica, por exemplo, querer que eu só compre aparelhos da marca X pra poder falar.
<Monarquista> só pra lembra, a Microsoft é dona do protocolo por direito e lei, então, faz dele o que quiser...!" ;)
<tetrix> ptl, mas ela realmente nao tem escolha desde que se trate do cliente dela, da plataforma dela... fora isso ela nao esta nem ai...
<tetrix> ptl, o exemplo da companhia telefonica nao pode ser aplicado para a microsoft, elefonia eh servico publico e de direito de todos
<ptl> cach_new_eskeci_: http://br-linux.org/2010/msn-pecan-para-resolver-no-pidgin-o-problema-dos-certificados
<Monarquista> até sendo cliente dela ela ainda tem direito dado e garantido pela lei de fazer ou deixar de fazer o que ela quiser...! ;)
<tetrix> msn eh da microsoft e o protocolo tambem, os clientes de terceiros pegam carona em aplicacoes nao oficiais e nao suportadas
<Monarquista> virtu: bom dia man.
<ptl> tetrix: o mensageiro instantâneo também é implementado como um serviço público. Se não fosse assim, a internet não teria necessidade de ser aberta, pública e multiplataforma.
<virtu> ae cara
<virtu> nao consigo dormir=/
<virtu> pidgin com error code 403
<virtu> tenho que ver isto
<tetrix> ptl, o uso do protocolo do msn nao eh de direito publico
<Monarquista> virtu: facinho, só se matar que vc consegue, ou então vem pra o lixo do rio de janeiro... :P
<Monarquista> tetrix: pode crer que não é mesmo...! :P
<tetrix> ptl, eles usam a internet aberta e isso todos podem usar, mas se ela quiser bloquear o acesso de terceiros ao protocolo dela, pode fazer sem prejuizos juridicos ou civis
<tetrix> por que diabos eu coloquei o "civis" ali?
<tetrix> eh o sono
<tetrix> toh escrevendo besteira no meio das frases jah
<cach_new_eskeci_> ptl, beleza essa solução é pro pdgin e pro amsn ou emesene?
<tetrix> mas nos sempre estamos presos ou a merce de alguem/alguma empresa
<tetrix> se o google fechar o gmail eu toh ferrado, meu @gmail eh meu email principal
<Monarquista> por falar nisso, tetrix pediu autorização pra usar esse nome...?! 0o
<Monarquista> :P
<tetrix> se eu tivesse um @(msn|hotmail|linux|terra|uol).com(.br)? seria a mesma coisa
<tetrix> Monarquista, estou esperando a intimacao por desobediencia civil
<cach_new_eskeci_> senhores
<tetrix> :P
<Monarquista> rsrsrs...
<cach_new_eskeci_> fato a solução pe pro pidgin
<cach_new_eskeci_> como usar wlm no amsn?
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, desisti e manda uma carta
<virtu> erro vagabuindo este do piding
<virtu> =/
<tetrix> de proprio punho, nao digitada
<Monarquista> cach_new_eskeci_: até ontem o meu aMSN tava conectando...
<tetrix> caneta tinteiro seria legal tambem
<cach_new_eskeci_> Monarquista, esse erro afinal tem solução ou nao
<cach_new_eskeci_> ?
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, ter tem, talvez nao para seu cliente
<Monarquista> de qual Im...?!
<Monarquista> todos...?!
<Monarquista> se for isos tem mas não pra agora...
<tetrix> alguns jah tem correcao, outros terao que esperar
<cach_new_eskeci_> entao
<cach_new_eskeci_> cara mas esse pau q hj deu q nao ta baixando a lista de contatos e tal
<cach_new_eskeci_> no amsn e no emesene começou hj?
<Monarquista> cach_new_eskeci_: não vou morrer se deixar de usar isso por um tempo não rapaz... Tem e-mail ainda... ;)
<Fabianin> usar email é bad...
<Monarquista> bad nada, o ser humano ta muito mal acostumado..
<cach_new_eskeci_> Monarquista, ta mas isso começou e foi recente nao sou somente eu?
<tetrix> que besteira, im nao eh a paneceia da presenca online
<cach_new_eskeci_> o de todos é o erro?
<Monarquista> acho que foi hoje mesmo!
<tetrix> *panaceia*
<cach_new_eskeci_> e tip todo mundo erro pra puxar contact list?
<cach_new_eskeci_> alguem conhece o mercurymessenger e como instalar ele no ubuntu?
<Monarquista> cach_new_eskeci_: ainda agora tentei conectar e não consegui não...
<Fabianin> Fica inviável ter uma conversa longa via emails
<Fabianin> E se temos tecnologias novas por que sermos conservadores?
<cach_new_eskeci_> Monarquista, pode crer
<Fabianin> Mal acostumado nada, apenas temos de nos adaptar a ferramentas mais eficazes para cada tipo de comunicação
<cach_new_eskeci_> senhores
<tetrix> Fabianin, cada tecnologia tem seu proposito
<cach_new_eskeci_> consegui com a ajuda do kretcheu a achar a pagina de status do service da microsoft
<cach_new_eskeci_> http://status.live.com/detail/messenger
<Monarquista> conservadores o que, se um serviço ficar ruim azar o dele, vou pra outro e não me amufino não... essas coisas nmão me prendem... Nôa sou escravo de nada e ninguem! ;)
<tetrix> im e e-mails atendem a necessidades diferentes
<Monarquista> *não..
<cach_new_eskeci_> deem ua olhada nos erros! ao sao nossos instant messengers e sim o serviço deles
<Monarquista> *não....
<Fabianin> tetrix, por isso falei que temos de usar tecnologias mais eficazes para cada tipo de comunicação
<Fabianin> Nao vou adicionar o setor de RH de uma empresa no im pra poder mandar um curriculo
<Fabianin> Assim como não vou ficar mandando vários emails para marcar com o pessoal de sair
<tetrix> Fabianin, mas concordo com o Monarquista, se o servico esta indisponivel podes usar o email sem problemas, foi esse o ponto levantado por ele
<tetrix> Fabianin, email pode substituir os ims tranquilamente, com o prejuizo de um pequeno retardo nas mensagens e conversas mais longas
<Fabianin> tetrix, mas tem diferença entre procurar soluções e falar que é mal costume
<cach_new_eskeci_> senhores
 * cach_new_eskeci_ http://status.live.com/detail/messenger
<tetrix> Fabianin, ele fala de mal costume no quesito: "caiu?! f****, o que vou fazer?"
<Monarquista> Fabianin: se vc não é mal acostumado parabéns pra vc, vc é um de muito poucos...
<Fabianin> Acho que na internet minha ultima opção para conversas longas seria o email, preferiria redes sociais, até o twitter antes do email
<cach_new_eskeci_> senhores
<cach_new_eskeci_> Monarquista, http://status.live.com/detail/messenger
<cach_new_eskeci_> kretcheu, valeu
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, nao precisa repetir trocentas vezes
<Monarquista> pra que isso ai...?!
<cach_new_eskeci_> kretcheu, tava caçando essa pagina antes de pedir a vc, e nao achava valeu mesmo
<tetrix> cach_new_eskeci_, todos jah viram
<cach_new_eskeci_> Monarquista,
<cach_new_eskeci_> é q la ta demonstrando que o erro ta la na microsoft
<cach_new_eskeci_> Monarquista, no serviço deles
<Monarquista> e quem não sabia disso...;?!
<Monarquista> estou nem ai pra isso..
<Monarquista> enquanto o IRC não sair do ar, que se exploda o wlm! :P
<Monarquista> rsrsrsrsr
<tetrix> fala nao, senao dah netsplit
<Monarquista> rsrsrsrs..
<cach_new_eskeci_> Monarquista, é
<Monarquista> eu ainda paro de usar esse protocolo safado, vai vendo só...
<cach_new_eskeci_> Monarquista, mas na hra q eu precisei do contato usei o do orkut, mas eu tinha q usar o msn pq a outra parte nao sabe usar irc!!!
<Fabianin> Aqui
<Fabianin> os amigos de vocês ja tao migrando do orkut pro facebook ?
<Monarquista> orkut é outro..
<tetrix> bom, o trabalho me chama...
<tetrix> melhor dar um cochilo logo...
<Fabianin> eu tenho prova amanha
<Fabianin> e nao sei nada
<Fabianin> :S
<tetrix> eu enho servidor ldap amanha, ldif's me esperando para um merge entre schemas diferents... vou ter pesadelos a noite com isso
<Monarquista> tetrix: bom serviço e ótima Quarta pta ti.
<Monarquista> *pra...
<tetrix> Monarquista, idem
<Monarquista> Fabianin: cara, vc sempre faz isso em vespera d prova em...?! :S
<Monarquista> tetrix: :)
<tetrix> boa noite para todos
<Fabianin> Na verdade nao, na maioria das vezes eu sempre falo isso mas já to estudando a uns 4 dias antes da prova, dessa vez nem no livro peguei
<Fabianin> Monarquista,
<Monarquista> calor de quase 30°C, vou tomar um duchão gelado na carcaça e cair pra o meu leito de sono... Bom dia!
<Cacique> legal xD
<Cacique> quem bloquear o ping pelo iptables vai cair sempre aqui por PIng timeout?
<rickwap> bom dia
<ptl> bão dia
<ffr76> bom dia
<stargazer> bom dia
<ptl> nictuku: trampando?
<ptl> nictuku: caramba, olha isso --> http://damncoolpics.blogspot.com/2010/12/worlds-most-super-designed-data-center.html
<idub> bom dia galera
<bino> bom dia
<idub> dia
<stargazer> bom dia
<idub> galera... alguem usando o msn normalmente
<Stylles> Hi
<Stylles> Can someone give me a help on squid
<tetrix> hau!
<tetrix> Stylles pt_BR please
<Stylles> tetrix:  i
<Stylles> tetrix:  hi
<Stylles> tetrix:  Brazilian
<gattino> aiya povo
<gattino> bom dia
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, fala brother
<kalvinno> Bom dia
<kalvinno> a todos
<idub> bom dia
<kalvinno> Nokia PC Suite no LINUX, existe?
<kalvinno> Conectar N95 8Gb e além das transferẽncias  e tal.. poder acessar net... usando-o como modem como eu fazia pelo rWindows?
<Patricia> Oie
<kalvinno> Patricia, ola
<Patricia> kalvinno: ol
<Patricia> kalvinno: ola
<kalvinno> Patricia,  PC Suite Nokia no Linux.. o q sugere?
<Patricia> kalvinno: nunca usei nao
<Patricia> mas uum momento vou tentar verificar
<ptl> PC Suite da Nokia?
<kalvinno> ok e brigadão
<kalvinno> isso..
<ptl> tem o gnokii
<Patricia> varias pessoas ja fizeram a mesma pergunta
<Patricia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378968[
<Patricia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378968
<ptl> e o xgnokii
<kalvinno> opa o ptl ta informado..
<kalvinno> ptl, vlw cara
<kalvinno> ptl, vc usa isso?
<Patricia> ptl: bom dia :)
<ptl> kalvinno: usei quando tinha um Nokia mais velho...
<ptl> Patricia: bom dia!
<ptl> kalvinno: mas nunca usei no meu Nokia N900 não
<Patricia> http://discussions.europe.nokia.com/t5/PC-and-Mac-Software/We-need-PC-suite-for-LINUX/m-p/228977
<ptl> kalvinno: o Nokia N900 tem vários outros jeitos de conectar
<kalvinno> ptl, mas tinha opçã pra net tb?
<ptl> ele estragou, manja :(
<ptl> sim, eu sincronizava pela wireless também, mas não como um usuário comum
<ptl> eu mesmo controlava a conectividade do meu celular. Pra começar, sempre abria uma shell nele.
<ptl> O N900 tem GNU/Linux, não Symbian
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe configurar modem tp-link td-8816 para velox?
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<Fisico> bom dia!
<ptl> pqatsi: você é o leleobhz? agora que vi o ident
<pqatsi> oloco
<pqatsi> ptl: o.0
<pqatsi> nossa, primeiro o Andre_Gondim, depois o meyer, agora o licio
<pqatsi> tao desenterrando todo mundo!
<licio> pqatsi, de vez em quando tem que vir olhar as crianças brincando no sandbox :P
<idub> bom dia
<pqatsi> licio: rofl :p
<pqatsi> licio: baozin?
<licio> pqatsi, btw nick mais wtf o seu hein
<ptl> pqatsi: você viu aquele endereço do data center dentro de uma rocha? parece um bunker de supervilão de quadrinhos
<pqatsi> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Powaqqatsi
<pqatsi> ptl: uia, manda ae
<pqatsi> licio: ----^
<ptl> http://damncoolpics.blogspot.com/2010/12/worlds-most-super-designed-data-center.html
<tetrix> BOM DIA!
<Monarquista> tetrix: bom dia.
<ptl> ai!
<ptl> fala mais baixo!
<tetrix> huahuahua
<ptl> pqatsi: viu o data center?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: bom dia.
<EngSkeeter> bom dia Monarquista
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<Monarquista> beleza.
<EngSkeeter> Monarquista: ta vendo qual anime ultimamente?
<ptl> Goku vs. Saint Seyia
<licio> ptl, deve dar um trabalhinho evitar humidade ali dentro
<ptl> licio: imagino que seja todo climatizado e aquelas plantas devem ajudar
<SuB}{MuNDo> alguem sabe configurar modem tp-link td-8816 para velox?
<EngSkeeter> isso existe ptl?
<EngSkeeter> SuB}{MuNDo: pppoeconf nao funfa?
<ptl> EngSkeeter: sim, o data center é real, no URL tem alguns detalhes
<EngSkeeter> nao, to falando de [11:33] <ptl> Goku vs. Saint Seyia
<SuB}{MuNDo> EngSkeeter, só alterar isso mesmo? e o vpi 0 vci 33 só isso mesmo?
<EngSkeeter> SuB}{MuNDo: cara eu configurei um velox pra min so colocando isso, ele abre um aplicativo que te pede user e senha
<SuB}{MuNDo> EngSkeeter, quick start e tem run wizard
<SuB}{MuNDo> agora a conexao ta caindo muito
<giano> bom dia galera
<SuB}{MuNDo> bom dia
<tetrix> dia!
<EngSkeeter> ele abre no console mesmo SuB}{MuNDo
<EngSkeeter> ptl: esse DC parece a mina subterranea da vale em catete no CE
<SuB}{MuNDo> EngSkeeter, eu coloquei mas a conexao ta caindo muito tem mais algum ajuste a ser feito? sabe dizer?
<EngSkeeter> SuB}{MuNDo: cara eu num sei nao, comigo funcionou varios dias sem cair.
<SuB}{MuNDo> blz
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: e ai, como tá o seu IM...?!
<EngSkeeter> ta normal, to usando kde
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: qual o seu IM...?!
<kalvinno> ptl, cara instalei gnokii
<kalvinno> mas agora.. como usar?
<kalvinno> não o estou achando
<kalvinno> só acho o xgnokii
<kalvinno> clico nele
<kalvinno> aparece uma tela rapida e some
<kalvinno> não sei pra onde..
<kalvinno> ptl, me ajuda aí por favor..
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter:
<EngSkeeter> fala Monarquista
<Monarquista> respode a minha pergunta ai...
<EngSkeeter> ata tss
<EngSkeeter> kmes
<EngSkeeter> kmess
<Monarquista> beleza, obrigado.
<EngSkeeter> no ubuntu eu uso o emesene
<EngSkeeter> ou o empathy
<Monarquista> e tão conectando...?!
<Monarquista> já usou hoje por acaso...?!
<Monarquista> Empathy ou Emesene...?!
<EngSkeeter> sim to sim
<EngSkeeter> so no kmess
<Monarquista> e os outros...?!
<GioFilth> http://giofilth.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/kde-4-x-windows-7/
<GioFilth> hahahaha, essa foi boa!   =P
<EngSkeeter> nao so o kmess, eh que to de alemao
<Patricia> GioFilth ¬¬ kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> http://giofilth.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/conectiva10_vs_windows7.png
<GioFilth> Patricia, huauahuahauh
<GioFilth> Patricia, ri muito
<GioFilth> kkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> eu to rindo ainda
<GioFilth> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<GioFilth> .o/
<EngSkeeter> GioFilth: o que eu mais acho engraçado eh os users win 7 acherem o maximo o papel de parede mudar por si so. isso eu fazia quando usava slack 10 com blackbox
<Monarquista> nossa e eu que me considero um semi-n00b... :S
<GioFilth> EngSkeeter, né?! hahahaha
<GioFilth> EngSkeeter, pobres enjanelados. kkkk
<EngSkeeter> haushuhas
<Patricia> marcos use esse comando /nickserv SET ENFORCE ON
<Patricia> marcos use esse comando /nickserv SET ENFORCE ON
<EngSkeeter> quando lancaram o win vista que tinha umas transparencias eu ja usava compiz a algun tempo matava meus amigos de inveja pq conseguia usar as transparencias e eutro programa sem travar
<EngSkeeter> ou consumi 1000% do proc
<Monarquista> alinef: Bom dia amor! \o/
<Patricia> IDont_Know_Erika: agora veja o que vai acontecer sozinho
<Monarquista> :(
<Patricia> oi Monarquista :D
<Monarquista> vou chorar... :**********
<Patricia> :O
<Monarquista> Patricia: boa tarde.
<Patricia> :O ele nao caiu ¬¬
<skletenblack> patricia como eu faço pra saber se estou usando capa no irc?
<skletenblack> eu ja loguei e tudo !
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia>  /wii skletenblack
<Patricia> * [skletenblack] (~root@unaffiliated/skletenblack)
<skletenblack> meu ip apareceu pra mim , mas pra vc ele aparece?
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> * skletenblack (~root@189-10-112-48.cbace700.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<Patricia> * skletenblack saiu (Changing host)
<Patricia> * skletenblack (~root@unaffiliated/skletenblack) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<skletenblack> paty e eu to usando capA?
<Patricia> sim esta sim s
<Patricia> sim esta sim skletenblack
<skletenblack> hum
<skletenblack> obrigada ?
<Patricia> ^^
<marcos> esse  kernel otimizado  do ubuntu 10.10 pode  usar?
<tetrix> poder, pode
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: chega ai...
<EngSkeeter> fala man
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEghhAH_Te4
<EngSkeeter> ta abrindo
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: fala igual a um macho inteligente, está carregando! Po... :P
<EngSkeeter> ahsuhsauhsa
<EngSkeeter> muito bacana
<Monarquista> :)
<EngSkeeter> no kde vc pode usar o globo como plano de fundo
<EngSkeeter> vc pode fixa um local e ele muda conforme as hras do dia
<Monarquista> isso é velho no gnome...
<SuB}{MuNDo> onde tem isso?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntued.info%2Fwallpaper-com-o-globo-em-tempo-real&ei=1GP2TJCIB4OC8gaeupnpBQ&usg=AFQjCNEH67ermex4AIv9oEdsyjk2qEqXSg
<EngSkeeter> olha ai os alemao Monarquista http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/imagem1.jpeg
<gattino> Sauron, e ae san
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: http://ubuntued.info/wallpaper-com-o-globo-em-tempo-real
<gattino> q podre
<gattino> esse do globo eh baçla
<gattino> bala*
<Sauron> Eae pessoal
<Patricia> EngSkeeter :) bonito pc
<Silveira> Boa tarde galera
<gattino> boa tarde Silveira
<EngSkeeter> no kde vc usa o marble, da pra saber ate o caminha pra padaria shuahsuahs
<Patricia> boa tarde
<Sauron> boa tarde
<EngSkeeter> rsrs, eu nao fiz nada Patricia
<EngSkeeter> eh o padrao do kde :P
<Silveira> alguem ja executou programas do windows no ubunto utilizando o programa Wine?
<gattino> já
<Patricia> EngSkeeter :P simmmmm :D
<gattino> Silveira, problemas?
<Patricia> EngSkeeter: http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/19imagem8.png
<EngSkeeter> eh que ele ta com a opcao pra netbook
<Patricia> Silveira sim ja sim
<Patricia> EngSkeeter uhumm :P
<Silveira> gattino, na verdade estou tendo dificuldade de instalar um jogo
<gattino> Silveira, qual dificuldade, san?
<EngSkeeter> assim todas as aplicaçoes ficam em fullscreen maxminixando o uso do monitor
<Silveira> gattino, aparece uma msg de erro
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: dica de SET
<Monarquista> 19
<Monarquista> 2009 já faz tempo que tem no GNOME... ;)
<gattino> Silveira, ql mensagem?
<Sauron> cara
<Sauron> pra instalar jogos no ubuntu
<Sauron> tenta o playonlinux
<Sauron> é um frontend pra wine
<gattino> mas não tem todos os jogos lá, só alguns
<gattino> baixa o playonlinux e veja se o teu jogo está lá
<gattino> apt-get install -y playonlinux
<EngSkeeter> owow Patricia muito massa!!1
<Patricia> :)
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: que zona tá este teu Open em...?! :P
<EngSkeeter> oxi Monarquista, neh nao
<EngSkeeter> desse jeito o que menos vejo eh minha interface e mais os aplicativos
<EngSkeeter> equela screenshot eh do painel de busca e pesquisa do kde
<marcos>  silvera  ta  um  tempo  pelejando  instalar um jogo
<Monarquista> um...
<EngSkeeter> todo aplicativo eh em fullscreen
<GustavoSG> boa tarde
<GustavoSG> alguém pode me ajudar com a configuração do empathy com IRC?
<gattino> úia GustavoSG
<EngSkeeter> o Monarquista [13:16] <pqatsi> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/rio-contra-o-crime/noticia/2010/12/policiais-encontram-bazuca-escondida-em-casa-do-alemao.html
<EngSkeeter> cuidado comigo :(
<GustavoSG> uAhuaauhuh
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: nem me fale desse lixo de estado man... :|
<EngSkeeter> huashaushaush olha ae, tu que ia mandar me puchar aushaushuah
<EngSkeeter> so pq to de alemao
<Monarquista> tenho que fazer manutenção num pc, até...
<EngSkeeter> imdo pro  almoço t+
<gattino> pessoal, alguém sabe se o empathy aceita comandos básicos deo irc?
<marcos> alguem  te ai  a  dublagem  de  atividade  paranomal2
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<ffr76> qual tecla e do iniciar?
<ffr76> qual tecla mostra a area de trabalh?
<ffr76> qual tecla mostra a area de trabalho?
<ffr76> :>)
<GustavoSG> tu pode configurar as tuas teclas de atalho em Sistema>Preferencia>Atalhos do Teclado
<GustavoSG> podendo, assim, fazer a combinação que tu quiser para os mais diversos talhos que tu possa imaginar
<gattino> ffr76, não temos menu iniciar ...
<ffr76> OK brigaduuu
<ffr76> O GustavoSG ja resolveu meu problema valeu!!!
<gattino> ;-)
<GustavoSG> de nada
<GustavoSG> qualquer dúvida pode perguntar aqui ou na lista de discução
<GustavoSG> discussão
<GustavoSG> opa
<ffr76> Valeu
<ip-route> hi
<ip-route> alguem jah fez: thunderbird local folder para imap server ?
<Andre_Gondim> gattino, boa tarde, não estava no pc no momento em que falastes comigo
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, e ae meu, belezinha?
<Andre_Gondim> na paz
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, era só pra dar um oi... to estudando pra uma provinha bem boca braba tb ....
<Andre_Gondim> boa sorte gattino
<gattino> hehehe
<gattino> vlw
<wardog> KamusHadenes kde ou gnome?
<wardog> Eu sou sargento do EB
<flawin> Gente, em canais de software, devo marcar também as opções de Codigo Fonte?
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, apenas se você quiser baixar o código fonte e depois dá uma olhada
<flawin> Obrigado!
<flawin> Andre_Gondim Algum artigo seu na edição nº 20 da Revista Espirito Livre?
<flawin> Gente, o navegador Chromium é o mesmo Chrome?
<wardog> flawin Se não me engano a diferença é que um é livre e o outro não
<flawin> wardog, então não existe diferença técnica de um para o outro?
<wardog> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Navegadores/Chromium-ou-Google-Chrome
<wardog> flawin acredito que é a mesma coisa
<wardog> se tiver algo técnico é minimo
<gattino> sim, flawin
<gattino> acho eu que não há diferenças ...
<gattino> eu acho que é a mesma coisa
<flawin> gattino, mas dá pra instalar o Chrome no Ubuntu?
<gattino> segundo o link que o wardog enviou, a diferença é que um é proprietário e o outro é open source
<flawin> gattino, Ok, obrigado!
<gattino> interessante isso, eu não sabia
<gattino> bah, não sei te dizer flawin
<gattino> o chromium está nos repositórios
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, sim, eu escrevi sobre pirataria
<flawin> Andre_Gondim: Ok, ainda não baixei. Mas gostei do seu artigo sobre a instalação de versões mais recentes.
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<flawin> Alguém conhece o aplicativo XCFA?
<flawin> O XCFA é muito útil para quem deseja extraior o audio de DVDs em ambiente gráfico.
<licio> Andre_Gondim, pirataria? Somalia e talz?
<Andre_Gondim> licio, pirataria de software
<flawin> O único problema é não estou conseguindo fazer com que o XCFA extraia já em mp3 direto e não em wav.
<flawin> Embora o mesmo dê essa opção.
<flawin> Sei que o mesmo usa o Lame, que está devidamente instalado.
<novato> Olá Boa tarde a Todos
<novato> algm sabe como eu faço para vizualisar o ano com quatro digitos na barra de ferramenta do ubuntu
<novato> ta aparecendo a data, a hora, mais não exibe o ano
<novato> algm sabe como eu faço para configurar por favor
<novato> preciso da data para rodar um sistema que não executa se a data não for exibida com o ano de 4 digitos
<novato> olá algm pode ajudar?
<tetrix> novato pergunte, nao precisa perguntar se pode perguntar :P
<novato> terix eu perguntei e ningm respondeu
<novato> é o seguinte o ano não aparece na minha data
<tetrix> novato acabei de ver sua mensagem anterior
<novato> aparece o dia, mes, semana, hora mais não aparece o ano
<tetrix> novato nas configuracoes do calendario, espera que estou iniciando o meu agora
<novato> não dá não consigo, lá aparece mais na barra de ferramenta não
<novato> não sei se é um bug da versão 11.04 pq meu sistema ta atualizando para esta versão
<tetrix> novato voce quer que apareca no formato 99/99/9999 ali no relogio? eh isso?
<novato> isso amado
<flawin> novato, qual o sistema que você está querendo usar?
<novato> eu estou usando o ubuntu 11.04
<Andre_Gondim> novato, tem certeza?
<flawin> Estranho...
<flawin> Acho que ele confundiu com 10.4
<novato> meu sistema ta atualizando diariamente
<novato> não eu estava usando a 10.10 ai so gerenciador de atualização apareceu a atualização para 11.04
<novato> faz umas três semanas que vou atualizando diarimente
<novato> ontem o sistema tava normal
<novato> ontem de noite fiz uma atualização hoje pela manhã a data não estava mais normal
<novato> exibe tudo menos o ano
<flawin> O meu também está assim
<Andre_Gondim> novato, acho pouco provável que estejas usando o 11.04, pois amanhã sai o primeiro alfa ainda
<novato> bom o meu sistema tem atualizado todos os dias para a versão natty
<novato> talvez ainda não esteja completo
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: opa
<novato> realmente na inicialização aparece 10.10 mais o repositorio já está atualizado para natty
<novato> e desde ontem não exibe o ano na data. será um bug?
<Andre_Gondim> novato, aí você vai ter que ver com o pessoal do natty, aqui só eu estou usando o natty pré-alfa que eu saiba, e não indico pois não está nem pronto  veja com o #ubuntu+1 em inglês
<pqatsi> novato: lsb_release -d
<pqatsi> cola aqui pra gente
<novato> pois eudevo estar usando esta mesma versão que vc
<novato> perai
<pqatsi> novato: ---------^
<novato> Description:	Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<novato> deu essa resposta
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> novato: #ubuntu+1
<pqatsi> e saiba ingles
<novato> nao sei ingles
<Andre_Gondim> apesar que eu acho que a única resposta que podem dizer é, ainda está em desenvolvimento
<novato> deve ser um bug então?
<Andre_Gondim> lá é desenvolvimento não é suporte em si
<pqatsi> novato: sinceramente, se voce nao sabe ingles e não tem experiencia para desenvolver uma distro baseada no ubuntu
<pqatsi> voce nem deveria ter tocado no natty
<pqatsi> simples e rapido
<pqatsi> apartir dos alphas voce pode testar pra reportar bug
<novato> eu naõ deesenvolvi nada sou novato
<pqatsi> eu estou afirmando
<tetrix> novato use a versao release, sem dores de cabeca e qualquer problemna voce podera encontra em canais e foruns pt_BR
<pqatsi> novato: formate e volte para o maverick
<pqatsi> acho que nem bugreports eles devem aceitar nesse estágio
<novato> o que acontece é que um dia eu abri o sistema conectei e apareceu a mensagem uma nova versão já está disponivel 11.04
<tetrix> novato se voce eh iniciante em linux/ubuntu nao use versoes de teste/desenvovimento
<pqatsi> o.0
<tetrix> novato a nao ser para aprender fucando
<pqatsi> nao, ele nao te perguntou isso
<novato> bom estou buscando uma resposta ou uma solução porque o ano não aparece nadata
<pqatsi> voce deve ter ativado no gerenciador de atualizacao
<pqatsi> o recurso de atualizar para versoes de teste
<pqatsi> porque ele nao faz isso por padrao nao
<gattino> novato, você quer simplesmente que aparece a data, não é?
<novato> se ativei foi sem saber o sistema ta funcionando normal, só aconteceu esse problema
<tetrix> novato eh uma versao EM DESENVOLVIMENTO, coisas quebram, desparecem, mudam, pipocam, explodem... sem suporte, para testes APENAS
<novato> isso gattino
<tetrix> novato instale a 10.10 novamente
<gattino> novato, no meu aqui também não aparece o ano ...
<flawin> No meu tambem nao.
<novato> então é bug mesmo?
<gattino> não sei dizer
<novato> pode ser que corrijam na proxima atualização?
<pqatsi> novato: novamente, nao tem como dar suporte no natty no estagio em que ele esta
<novato> ok entao
<gattino> novato, realmente não achei nada a respeito
<novato> ok
<gattino> to meio que correndo aqui
<flawin> Ow gente, eu estava pensando, porque o governo federal não usa Ubuntu?
<gattino> você está na lista de discussão ubuntu-br?
<ruif13> olá :) alguem pode ajudar?
<ruif13> sem querer apaguei a applet que tem o chat do empaty e o email :(
<Andre_Gondim> !perguntar | ruif13
<ubottu-br> ruif13: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<gattino> flawin, eles nao isam?
<gattino> usam*
<gattino> Andre_Gondim, muito massa esse bot
<ruif13> olá sem querer apaguei a applet que tem o email, e o empathy  alguem pode ajudar?
<ruif13> :(
<flawin> gattino: Pergunto porque aqui na minha cidade, no telecentro comunitário, eles não usam.
<Lauder> Boa noite boa gente
<gattino> flawin, eu achei que eles usassem...
<ruif13> :(
<flawin> Dai, como é padrão, pensei que fosse assim em todos os lugares.
<Andre_Gondim> ruif13, já tentou fazer o inverso do que fizestes para apagar?
<gattino> flawin, pode ser que eu esteja enganado... =P
<ruif13> adicionar no panel certo?
<ruif13> e qual é o nome da aplet :(
<flawin> É pode ser..
<Lauder> Tou com um probleminha com o flash, será que alguém poderia me ajudar ?
<gattino> bom pessoas, tenho que me ir... tenho duas provas horríveis para enfrentar na faculdade (uma prova de VPN e outra de Controle de Acessos) ...
<gattino> baita abraço a todos e boa tarde ;-)
<flawin> Até mais!
<ruif13> Andre_Gondim qual é o nome do item? sabes?
<flawin> Baixando a Espirito Livre nº 20
<idub> boa tarde galeraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Andre_Gondim> ruif13, acho que é algo indicator
<Andre_Gondim> ruif13, procura com um apt-cath search indicator
<idub> alguem usa ou usou lubuntu??
<ruif13> nao é o indicator
<ruif13> :(
<ruif13> é sim :D
<Lauder> Tou com um probleminha com o flash, será que alguém poderia me ajudar ?
<ruif13> obrigado Andre_Gondim ;;)
<ruif13> é o Applet Indicador de Sessão
<ruif13> :)
<Lauder> nao consigo instala-lo
<ruif13> obrigado ;)
<ruif13> alguem tem tvccard interno?
<ruif13> no laptop?
<kleber> ola alguem ai sabe meche com apache?
<kleber> preciso saber se meu servidor ubuntu esta com o apace instalado!!!
<kleber> como faço isso?
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, tem interface gráfica no servidor?
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, Sim eu estou testando no ubuntu 10.04 cliente se der certo aki vou instalar no meu server
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, se você instalou é só ir no navegador e testar localhost
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, eu fis isso sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, pediu autorização dei Sim ... ai ele fez down e instalo
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/08/apache-php-mysql-de-forma-facil-no-ubuntudebian/
<kleber> mias quando coloco http://localhost ele faz download
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, instale o lamp todo
<datacrusher> ai, alguem pode me ajudar com o 3g?
<datacrusher> to com o aplicativo da vivo instalado, mas ele cai pacas e tenho q desabilitar a rde toda pra ele funcionar
<datacrusher> queria usar igual antes, que ele aparece o discador no menu
<datacrusher> ja instalei o usb-modeswitch
<datacrusher> é um zte 1756
<datacrusher> mas quando espeto, mesmo desinstalando o programinha da vivo ele nao aparece no network manager, nem como modem pra eu criar outra conexao
<datacrusher> antes do usb-modeswitch ele montava como pendrive, final do lsusb 1446, agora e 1001
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, fez o que eu sugeri?
<marcos> datacrusher: qual  o sistema  operacional?
<datacrusher> bem
<datacrusher> ubuntu 10.04 32
<datacrusher> to nele agora
<marcos> instala  o 10.10
<marcos> datacrusher  instala  o ubuntu 10.10
<datacrusher> putz, ai fica facil ne
<datacrusher> to no aeroporto, no way instalar outra coisa
<datacrusher> usei o 3g tipo, segunda passada
<datacrusher> atualizei alguma coisa, agora so funfa com o discador do 3g
<datacrusher> mas tipo, na moral... solução desesperada essa de mandar o cara atualizar, :(
<datacrusher> melhor falar que não sabe :)
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, vo fazer tive que atente um cliente aki
<marcos> datacrusher: o ubuntu  10.10 resovel  esses problemas  de  3g
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<tetrix> ainda nao testei meu 3g no 10.10
<datacrusher> Andre_Gondim, rola fazer um dist upgrade pro maverik/
<Andre_Gondim> datacrusher, estás no lucid?
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, entrei no site que vc me mando e da erro
<datacrusher> sim
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, qual erro?
<Andre_Gondim> datacrusher, não sei, se for máquina de produção, talvez manter no lucid seja uma boa
<datacrusher> foda q o 3g é 1mb, tenho medo de nao dar tempo de atualizar aqui no aeroporto
<datacrusher> entao Andre_Gondim vo tocar com esse note amanha
<datacrusher> sou cabreiro de usar top edge
<datacrusher> fico nas lts
<datacrusher> mas se nao rolar o 3g to lascado
<datacrusher> o q me chapa é de ter funcionado e depois parar
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, deu certo to seguindo oq ta no site quando termina te dou um toque gostei do blog heim
<SamuelMesquita> será que fiz certo
<SamuelMesquita> ?
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, vo monta um blog pra mim de introdução a Iptables Squid Samba
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, é uma boa, uma área que sempre precisa de textos
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, vo compartilha oq estou aprendendo na faculdade
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, conseguiu abrir o meu blog?
<SamuelMesquita> galera tentei instalar o ubuntu 10.10 na minha maquina e deu erro
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, ja trabalho com essas ferramentas a 3 anos e to fazendo faculdade agora estou vendo mais afundo
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, sim abriu seu blog sim era que copiei errado o link
<rafaelsoaresbr> por favor alguém pode me dizer como instalar o kernel-source?
<SamuelMesquita> alguem sabe como resolver o problema >> "Sinal Fora de Faixa"
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, uma duvida esse php admin da para ser instalado no servidor sem ambiente grafico?
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: isso aparece no seu monitor?
<SamuelMesquita> sim quando tento instalar o ubuntu 10.*
<EngSkeeter> mas qual sua placa de video?
<SamuelMesquita> ela é onboard da Nvidia
<flawin> gh# srvvh# gr# fÓgljr# irqwh# gh# qrvvr#
<flawin> hvsÍulwr/#surjudphpr0qrv#sdud#vhuprv#OLYUHV$
<SamuelMesquita> algo me diz que ela está dezatualizada, pq com o win7 foi o mesmo erro
<EngSkeeter> quando iniciar o cd de instalacao aperte f6 e seleciona nomodeset
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: quando iniciar o cd de instalacao aperte f6 e seleciona nomodeset
<SamuelMesquita> tentei isso ele entra em modo texto, o titao do ubuntudicas mandou eu fazer isso
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, Perfecttttttttttt
<kleber> Vlw fera ... muito obrigado
<kleber> ;)
<rafaelsoaresbr> acabei de achar, sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<SamuelMesquita> eu tinha o 9.10 ai tentei instalar o 10.10 deu esse erro, atualizei para o 10.04 e o mesmo erro =/
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, Muito obrigado veio deu certinho aki .... meu template subiu certinho ....
<flawin> De posse do código fonte de nosso espírito, programemo-nos para sermos LIVRES!
<flawin> Frase de impacto de Waney Vasconcelos
<SamuelMesquita> agora nem o 10.10 instala e nem o 10.04 funciona.
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, vc sabe como faço para instalar uma dempendencia do meu site
<kleber> diz que esta faltando Crul.
<kleber> Andre_Gondim, ta faltando o CRUL
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: hum???
<EngSkeeter> tntou o que te disse?
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita:
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter:o nomodeset abre o cd mais fica em modo texto
<EngSkeeter> vc ja instalou ou ta tentando instalar SamuelMesquita?
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter: eu tinha o 9.10 instalado, atualizei para o 10.04 e deu esse erro, baixei o live-cd do 10.10 e dar esse mesmoe erro "sinal fora de faixa"
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter: o comando nomodeset ele fica em modo texto e não abre o instalador
<kleber> para dar permição para sub pastas como faço?
<kleber> chmod -F 777?
<kleber> -L
<kleber> não lembro
<kleber> alguem sabe
<licio> kleber, -R de recursivo
<kleber> licio, Vlw cara
<kleber> como eu instalo CURL
<kleber> meu servidor tem esssa dependência para falta cURL para rodar
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, chmod -R 744 diretório
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: vc consegue usar o grub?
<kleber> ja instalei o cURL
<kleber> ja instalei o cURL^
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: vc tem que dizer pro grub iniciar com nomodeset
<kleber> ^^
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: isso vc faz no grub, quando iniciar o grub, antes de dar boot, tecle "tab", depois "e" e adicione "nomodeset" á inicializaçao
<SamuelMesquita> okay
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter: Eu vou tentar isso, mais algo me diz que minha placa de video está "velha"
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter: Se não funcionar vou comprar uma placa nova.
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: se ta velha, nao eh problema cara, se fosse muito nova poderia ser
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter: eu acho isso pq, tanto o win7 e o ubuntu 10.10 foram lançados depois que comprei meu pc, e os dois deu o mesmo erro.
<EngSkeeter> mas neh nao SamuelMesquita, o problema eh esse kernel novo com a nvidia, eu tive o mesmo prob
<EngSkeeter> penei pra saber o que era, ja que o grub ta todo reformulado
<SamuelMesquita> okay eu irei tentar o que vc falou, desde já obrigado
<EngSkeeter> por nada
<EngSkeeter> so mais uma coisa SamuelMesquita, quando fizer isso, baixe o drvier diereto da nvidia e instale pra depois reiniciar
<SamuelMesquita> tenho que achar um canal agora sobre RubyonRails
<SamuelMesquita> eu vou tentar fazer isso no ubuntu 10.04 pena que pra instalar o ubuntu 10.10 não deu certo
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: quando for iniciar do cd, faça o que disse que instala o 1010
<SamuelMesquita> aperta f6 e escolher nomodeset ? se for isso eu ja fiz ele entra em modo texto, não entedi o pq
<EngSkeeter> quando tiver na hora de selecionar se da boot ou inicia do cd ou instalar, selecione "outras opçoes" com F6
<kleber> como descobrir usuario e senha do banco de dados
<EngSkeeter> la tem a opçao nomodeset que deve ser slecionada
<kleber> não sei o Usuario e a Senha do bando de dados do Mysql como eu faço ???
<SamuelMesquita> eu fiz isso ele entra em modo texto e fica ubuntu@ubuntu
<nandoflorestan> Olá pessoal. Instalei o Maverick e agora o cooler do meu desktop fica sempre no máximo, fazendo barulho. O que fazer?
<idub> tive esse problema com o cooler tmb/
<idub> no 9.10
<idub> não consegui resolver..
<EngSkeeter> oxi SamuelMesquita, mas entao tua placa funciona, tenta startx
<EngSkeeter> ja tentou init 5, ou startx pra iniciar o X?
<SamuelMesquita> é isso que não entendo, até o 9.10 o ubuntu tava blz depois que passou para o 10.04 comecou isso
<idub> Samuel qual o modelo da sua palca mãe??
<EngSkeeter> se tu consegue iniciar no console, baixa o driver da tua placa no site da nvidia, e instala no modo texto
<EngSkeeter> assim que eu faço
<idub> se for vga onboard tenta diminuir a memoria dela na bios
<idub> tive uma que so consegui instalkar fazendo isso
<EngSkeeter> idub: esse problema eh acontece em todas as nvidias com esse novo kernel
<EngSkeeter> eu tenho uma Ge 8500 GT
<idub> ate nas offboard
<idub> bom tenho uma GTS250 que foi liso
<EngSkeeter> ela da esse erro com o suse 11.3, com o ubuntu 1010 e com todos os que testei com esse kernel mais recente
<idub> outro pc que so testei o 10.10 tem uma gt220 tmb foi liso
<EngSkeeter> idub: a minha eh pci-xpress
<idub> essas tmb
<idub> não tive problema na instalação
<EngSkeeter> oxi, pois todo mundo que conhece que usa nvidia teve idub
<idub> a gts250 que não tyem desempenho bom..
<idub> pq os drivers não ajudam
<idub> mas roda rasoavel
<EngSkeeter> hum, ela eh on ou offboard?
<SamuelMesquita> espera esqueci o nome
<idub> dei sorte então
<EngSkeeter> opa, jaja volto
 * EngSkeeter-Ausen ja volta: Ausente por agora
<idub> ao menos com as off
<idub> pq com uma oboard eu me ferrei
<idub> uma intel e uma nvidia
<SamuelMesquita> GEForce 6100 nforce 405 onboard
<marcos> nao  estou  conseguindo  instalar  o  ubuntu  restrited  extras
 * EngSkeeter está de volta
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: funfou?
<nandoflorestan> Olá pessoal. Instalei o Maverick e agora o cooler do meu desktop fica sempre no máximo, fazendo barulho. O que fazer?
<Bruh_> bruh
<Bruh_> oio
<SamuelMesquita> nao tentei ainda fui tomar banho hehe
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter, vou testar agora ja volto
<EngSkeeter> blz SamuelMesquita
<Pskol> nandoflorestan, eh q o maverick eh v8, esquenta mais
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<nandoflorestan> v8?
<Pskol> se for muito devagar o radiador ferve
<SamuelMesquita> voltei
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter, não consegui
<licensed> alguem sabe dizer se o certificado digital e-nf funciona no linux?
<pqatsi> claro que funciona
<pqatsi> o negocio é o leitor de smartcard funcionar
<licensed> pqatsi, o meu é tipo pendrive.. token nao precisa de leitor
<pqatsi> tem que ver se o token funciona no linux
<licensed> pqatsi, é porque eu comprei um ontem da certisign, e so funciona em windows
<pqatsi> o governo parece que andou escolhendo uns que nao funcionam
<licensed> foi o que eu perguntei
<licensed> to puto demais aqui kra.. eles nao querem me devolver o $$
<pqatsi> o.0
<Pskol> tenho um aki tbm q so funfa no windows
<Pskol> e-cnpj e e-cpf
<licensed> Pskol, até o soft da sefaz tem pra linux kra.. e os kra faz uma palhacada dessa.. o meu eh e-cnpj mesmo.. falei e-nf pra facilitar
<licensed> Pskol, tem algum certificado e-cnpj que funcione no linux sabe dizer?
<Pskol> licensed, cara num sei nao...
<licensed> tem condicoes de usar windows nao
<licensed> Pskol, pior que eles obrigam o kra a usar IE tambem ne?
<Pskol> isso
<Pskol> ja ia falar isso
<Pskol> so funfa com IE
<Pskol> firefox nada..
<licensed> lixo demaissss putz
<licensed> Pskol, o teu foi da certisign tb?
<Pskol> cara nao lembro agora ein..
<Pskol> eh da empresa aqui, eu instalei pro setor juridico
<licensed> Pskol, Os certificados digitais da Certisign podem ser utilizados em qualquer sistema operacional que possua suporte à certificação digital, mas devem ser emitidos exclusivamente no Windows.
<licensed> Pskol, no FAQ diz que pode ser utilizado em qualquer s.o quero ver como eh isso
<licensed> sei que to revoltado.. e o que me da mais raiva é que eu peguei ontem o token, liguei hoje falaram que nao podia devolver.. 1 dia vei
<Pskol> eh veio foda..
<Pskol> to dano o vazante expediente acabou.. falow pro ceis
<licensed> blz kra flw
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter, ta ai ?
<licensed> os kra nao querem me devolver o dinheiro do certificado vei
<pqatsi> licensed: se o udk tivesse por ai vc podia falar com ele
<licensed> pqatsi, ele saca disso é? falou que a partir do momento que eu pego o certificado nao pode mais devolver. mas se eu cheguei em casa e nao funcionou vei
<pqatsi> licensed: codigo do consumidor
<licensed> vou no procon amanha, so vou me certificar que existe algum que funcione no linux
<omelete> 7 dias senao gostou pra devolver
<omelete> ñ sei se da pra soft
<pqatsi> omelete: qualquer produto
<pqatsi> o negocio é que n e software
<pqatsi> e um hardware mesmo
<EngSkeeter> opa, to de voolta
<EngSkeeter> diga Salvia
<EngSkeeter> opa era samuel
 * EngSkeeter-Ausen ja volta: Ausente por agora
<skletenblack> pessoal !  Tai ?
<skletenblack> nossa to gostando do slack em , cara acredita que eu tava levando uma taca aqui para instalar o flash plugin no firefox kkkkkkk
<omelete> q_p
<skletenblack> OMELETE : como eu atualizo o firefox pra versão mais recente via comando ?
<omelete> skletenblack,  sei ñ, usei o slack por 1h só
<skletenblack> blz
<skletenblack> então
<skletenblack> ja vorto!
<scorpions> .
<scorpions> pessoal, sinto q o hd do meu notebook ta com barulho. tem alguma ferramente q possa executar pra verifcar integridade do HD
<forever_alone> *.*
<Guest71828> ola gostaria de saber um çaiti onde posso comprar o ubuntu home premium obrigado! *.*
<Fabianin> Aqui alguém sabe como eu deixo o menu das janelas igual o do macubuntu?
<scorpions> Guest71828:   www.microsoft.com
<Guest71828> eh verdade q o mac nao roda no pc??
<scorpions> Guest71828: n
<Guest71828> o vista é melhor q o ubuntu??
<scorpions> Guest71828:  nem d longe
<Patricia> scorpions troll
<Guest71828> porque o ubuntu nao roda o cau of duti??
<Patricia> logo começa me ajuda a estalar o lalalal
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, Ayrton ping
<scorpions> eu sei
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, Ayrton troll de sempre >>> Guest71828
<Patricia> vou sair bjs ate
<Guest71828> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbXRXNN_CZ8 ola gostaria q opinassem sobre o tutorial q fiz sobre recuperassaum de dados obrigado! *.*
<Guest71828> Patricia: mim ajudem! minha uebiqem nao estala
<Fabianin> no meu roda cau of duti
<Fabianin> Você só precisa ter um PC decente
<Fabianin> :D
<Guest71828> {º,_,º}""
<scorpions> Guest71828: aptitude install uebiquem
<Guest71828> eh verdade q o msn comprou o iceq??
<scorpions> recuperação dos dados foi boa rsrss
<Guest71828> http://sorisomail.com/videos-comicos/73428.html q_q""
<skletenblack> ai eu estraguei meu firefox no slack , alguem ai sabe como posso voltar ao normal ??
<skletenblack> fui por um arquivo dentro do diretório dele, ai deu o erro , ai eu retirei o arquivo e deixei da mesma forma q estava antes de eu mexer , mas o erro continuou
<skletenblack> só abre uma janelinha escrito isso dentro dela :   <window id="main-window"
<Guest71828> lulz
<Guest71828> rm -r ~/.mozilla
<Guest71828> ç-ç
<skletenblack> q?
<skletenblack> é lokooooooo   rm -r ~/.mozilla
<skletenblack> funcionou man
<skletenblack> nossaa obrigado
<Guest71828> {º,_,º}""
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkk
<licensed> esses slack users
<skletenblack> muito loko o slack em
<skletenblack> kkkkkkk
<skletenblack> pirei aki
<Guest71828> eh verdade q o islaqiur so roda no DOS??
<skletenblack> ?
<skletenblack> q?
<licensed> Guest71828, para distribuicao slack favor ir no #slackware-br
<Andre_Gondim> .kick Guest71828 respeite as regras do canal
<skletenblack> iae andre
<skletenblack> blz
<skletenblack> man
<Andre_Gondim> na paz
<skletenblack> cara to com slack aki , interface xfce muito loko , babando nele aki ! kkkkkkk
<leandro> ptl.. ta por ai ?
<skletenblack> ptl ? se fala o ateu ?
<ldfsilva> nock nock
<ldfsilva> esse mesmo
<ldfsilva> ptl, cerveja no pq. d. pedro .. me liga \o/
<ldfsilva> alguem mais topa ?
<ldfsilva> fui
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkk
<YuriBokaleff9y53>  oi
<YuriBokaleff9y53>  blz man
<Mogoida> Ubuntu 10.10 não desliga e tem que forçar o shutdown pelo botão.eu tinha dado uma pesquisada e tinham me falado que poderia ser a minha placa de vídeo on board que seria o problema, coloquei uma nvidia e o problema persiste. eu coloquei uma instalação simples e pura do 10.10 só actualizei, no 10.04 a mesma coisa no 9.10 também não lembro no 9.04 mais acho que desligava normal
<Andre_Gondim> Mogoida, quando for desligar digita sudo halt que ele desliga
<Mogoida> eu tentei isso ja
<omelete> shutdown -h now
<omelete> poweroff
<Mogoida> mais ele fica numa tela escrito ubuntu 10.10 com umas reticencias
<Mogoida> Ubuntu 10.10
<Mogoida> _terminate...
<Mogoida> • All processes ended within 1 seconds...
<Mogoida> • Deconfiguring network interfaces...
<Mogoida> • Deactivating swap...
<Mogoida> • Unmounting weak filesystems...
<Mogoida> isso pra ser mais exato
<ptl> NICTUKU
<ptl> \o/
<ruffleS> boa noite
<aff> boa noite
<aff> alguem poderia me dar uma maozinha aki?
<aff> estou tendo problemas com o grub da minha maquina
<barna> aff, descreva o problema, para podermos ajuda-lo!
<aff> eu tenho um netbook, por padrao vem XP, e no XP estao os programas que uso na faculdade,
<aff> depois que  particionei, e instalei o ubunto 10.10
<aff> ubuntu*
<aff> ele nao abre mais
<aff> fica em um loop no grub e nao passa
<aff> so carrega ubuntu
<barna> quem não abre? o grub, ubuntu ou xp?
<giano> boa noite a todos
<aff> nao abre o xp
<aff> o grub nao carrega xp
<aff> nao sei pq
<barna> aff, ok, 1seg!
<aff> blz
<barna> num lembro onde esse grub2 coloca o arquivo q lista as inicializações!
<aff> na pasta grub grub.cfg
<tetrix> hau!
<aff> é que um faz referencia pro outro
<aff> assim  diz os topicos no vivalinux
<tetrix> /etc/grub.d/
<aff> e outros sites
<aff> ja procurei o menu.lst
<aff> e nada
<aff> nao tem
<tetrix> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<aff> tem o grub.cfg
<tetrix> aff, nao tem o menu.lst
<tetrix> a configuracao eh no grub.cfg e nos arquivos em grub.d
<aff> na pasta etc nao
<tetrix> aff, /boot/grub/grub.cfg e /etc/grub.d/
<aff> ja mandaram instalar o grub via cd tb mas ainda no tentei
<barna> tetrix, valeu! eu ainda num aprendi q o menu.ist virou grub.cfg! hehehehehe
<tetrix> barna, na verdade ele foi "dividido" em varios arquivos/scripts
<tetrix> eu acho que ficou pior
<tetrix> gosto de coisas mais KISS
<tetrix> mas fazer o que...
<barna> aH! tinha esquecido dessa bagunça q fizeram com o grub!
<aff> como estou iniciando
<tetrix> tambem preferia a configuracao do openldap apenas no slapd.conf e ldap.conf, mas inventaram o slapd.d tambem...
<aff> ainda nao seii configurar
<barna> aff, vc sabe usar o pastebin aki no canal? pra num enche ele de texto?
<aff> 1
<aff>  vez que estou aki
<aff> estou conectado de outro terminal linux
<aff> esse aki eu instalei dentro do xp
<aff> a 7 meses atraz
<barna> aff, ok!
<barna> !pastebin | aff
<ubottu-br> aff: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<barna> aff, entra no terminal e digita: gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<barna> pega o texto todo q aparecer, copia e cola no pastebin e manda a url pra gente aki!
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-02
<aff> voltando
<aff> faltou energia aki
<aff> barna
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<aff> boa
<aff> alguem me da um help?
<Monarquista> aff: ?
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: Boa noite primo.
<aff> é que faltou energia aki vou começar novamente
<Monarquista> barna: :)
<aff> eu voltei as configuraçoes de fabricado meu netbook, com xp e tals
<aff> ai particionei,criei as partiçoes ext4 e swap
<aff> quando instalei o ubuntu 10.10
<aff> xp nao abre mais
<Monarquista> ruffleS: e ai, o que tá achando do Patch de 200 linhas até agora...?!
<aff> meus trabalhos da facul estao tudo lah
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, boa noite brow, td tranquilo?
<aff> banco de dados postgres
<aff> python 3.1
<marcos> aff restaura  mbr do  xp pelo  cd
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: graças ao bondoso DEUS, sempre! \o/ E vc rapaz...?!
<marcos> aff: do  xp
<Monarquista> aff: parace encrenca com o grub mano...
<Monarquista> sem pre ocorre isso..
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, ta td na lesma lerda....mas vamos caminhando....rs
<aff> é que o cd do meu xp é modo ghost da asus
<Monarquista> *sempre...
<aff> mo fim isso
<Monarquista> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<Monarquista> aff: da uma procurado no google por não consigo mais carregar o window$ depois que instalei o ubuntu ou algo do genero...
<Monarquista> *procurada...
<marcos> aff :vc  nao  exluiu  o xp  nao
<aff> nao
<aff> tal lah na unidade dele
<marcos> aff: vc  tem  certeza?
<ruffleS> Monarquista, detonei o maverick e voltei pro lucid. ainda não apliquei aquela dica novamente
<aff> tipo faço tudo no ubuntu, mas o xp apenas pro banco de dados e python 3.1 para meu projeto da faculdde
<ruffleS> Monarquista, preciso verificar se funciona no lucid primeiro
<aff> ja rodei o google e nada
<aff> mandam editar o menu.lst
<aff> grub.cfg
<aff> e por ai vai
<aff> ate reinstalar o grub via cd ja falaram
<aff> eu axo que ele nao ta conseguindo montar a unidade
<aff> pq quando carregao ubuntu
<Monarquista> aff: e vc já fez isso...?!
<Monarquista> ruffleS: por que detou o 10.10...?!
<aff> e abre a unidade do xp
<aff> ele monta e quando vou sair manda desmontar
<marcos> aff:  quando  vc  estava instalando  o ubuntu 10.10 conseguia  exergar o xp?
<aff> antes sim
<aff> de todos so nao reinstalei via cd
<Monarquista> *detonou...
<ruffleS> Monarquista, o 10.10 foi a pior versão do ubuntu que eu ja usei
<ruffleS> ja volto
<aff> eu reinstalei pq eu detonei o ubuntu tentando antes
<aff> ele carregava todo errado depois que mexi
<aff> ai eu reistalei
<ruffleS> Monarquista, muito bug
<Monarquista> ruffleS: o 10 perfeito... :P
<ruffleS> imperfeito
<aff> alguem com skype pra trocar ideia?
<aff> o jeito é mudar meu projeto pra rodar no linux
<Monarquista> ruffleS: liga não, lá pra 2012 ele melhora... :D
<aff> e remover de vez o xp
<marcos> aff:  ?
<aff> marcos, conseguia sim, tava todo certinho pow, banco de dados, programas tudo
<aff> depois que instalou o ubuntu o grub quando vai carregar xp ele reinicia o grub
<aff> volta pra primeira parte
<aff> ai fica so nisso
<marcos> umm
<Monarquista> aff: se tem real necessidade de manter um dual boot ai man...?! Porque senão, fica só com o Linux mesmo rapaz. :)
<ruffleS> Monarquista, é via de regra. toda versão que sai logo depois de uma LTS é meio buggada
<aff> Monarquista, to ligado, o negocio é que o cara que faz dupla comigo so mexe em plataforma M$ e nao quer fazer pra linux
<Monarquista> ruffleS: qual o offtopic mesmo...?! Sempre me esqueço...
<aff> ai o projeto ta feito em plataforma winxp/7
<marcos> aff:vc  copia todo  os  arquivos do  xp.  reinstala  o  xp  e passa seus  arquivos  importantes  para o novo xp
<Monarquista> aff: entendi..
<aff> eu consegui colocar o banco no linux e tals, ms tinha que mudar muita coisa pra rodar no linux
<aff> marcos, o cd do xp é imagem ghost da asus
<aff> se mandar reinstalar ele vai deletar  e voltar como fosse da fabrica
<Monarquista> ruffleS: se o 10 perfeito foi assim, imagina toda está mudança repentina que vai vir no 11... Tsc, tsc, tsc, tsc...
<marcos> aff:vc  disse  q  consegui  ver os  arquivos  do  xp
<aff> Monarquista, sera que o 11.04 vem melhor?
<aff> marcos, sim consigo
<ruffleS> Monarquista, ta no topico
<aff> quando monto a unidade
<Monarquista> aff: não quero nem saber desse tal 11... :S
<ruffleS> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<aff> Monarquista, jkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> ruffleS: desculpa, mas aqui no Empathy não vejo não... :)
<marcos> aff: entao  copia e  salva em uma midia  removivel
<aff> vixe comprar um pen de 16gb
<ruffleS> Monarquista, você usa empathy pra IRC? eheheh usa xchat po
<marcos> aff: é  o  xp  q  ta corrompido
<aff> xchat é legal, 1ª vez que uso
<aff> perdeu a mbr
<aff> ?
<aff> marcos, ta ligado quando vc instala dentro do windows,
<aff> quando vai da boot a mbr, quando vai carregar o linux joga vc no grub
<Monarquista> ruffleS: ruffleS gosto de dar moral pra algusn novos projetos, sei que o Empathy ainda tá muito aquem do que deve e pode ser, mas em questão de consumo de hardware ele é imbativel...! Leve igual um saco de mercado :)
<aff> tem como fazer o inverso
<aff> Monarquista, aki o Amsn parece uma ancora de navio de guerra
<Monarquista> ruffleS: mas pode deixar, daqui um pouco instalo o GNOME-Xchat ;)
<Monarquista> aff: ?
<ruffleS> Monarquista, eu uso soh xchat. não gosto do xchat-gnome
<marcos> aff:  o  xp  é  guest?
<aff> GHOST
<aff> imagem Ghost da Symantec Labs
<Monarquista> ruffleS: eu gosto do que é simples e funcional, então, pra mim o Empathy e o GNOME-Xchat já me bastam de sobra! ;)
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, muito humilde vc...rss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: quem é humilde neste mundo tem o verdadeiro poder! \o/
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, eu tenho o poder de estar com sono agora.....
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: rsrsrs
<_Augusto_> boa noite a todos
<Monarquista> vai lá man, ótimo descanso pra ti e família! :)
<_Augusto_> obrigado, idem...
<Pskol> nossa gnome=xchat eh pra morre
<Pskol> -
<ptl> Monarquista: use o kvirc
<pqatsi> usa irssi! #troll
<ptl> ae pqatsi leleobhz
<ptl> fiz a terceira entrevista
<ptl> faz uma hora e pouc
<ptl> *pouco
<ptl> e a propósito, sugerir pra usar irssi não é trollagem :P
<ptl> o ldfsilva tá no xópim D. Pedro que eu sei
<ptl> lá lá lá lá
<ruffleS> o poder é de vocês! vaaaai planetaaaaa..
<EngSkeeter> boa noite
<ruffleS> boa
<Cacique> boa noite
<Cacique> ubuntu user's
<EngSkeeter> fala Cacique
<Cacique> ae
<Cacique> c é da onde?
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: RSRSRSRSSRSRS... http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/geladeira-brasileira-com-linux-e-nois/
<EngSkeeter> Cacique: eu moro perto de uma tribo de verdade asuahsuhas
<EngSkeeter> gelaDEIRA Monarquista?
<Cacique> eu moro na tribo papaxotas
<marcos> rsrsr
<EngSkeeter> asuhauhsa
<EngSkeeter> serio, moro a meio km de uma reserva indigena
<EngSkeeter> auhsuahsuahs
<EngSkeeter> ela fica a margem do rio tocantis
<Cacique> vc mora onde?
<Cacique> eu moro no Amapa
<EngSkeeter> eu moro em maraba-pa
<Cacique> ah é perto
<Cacique> da pra i de pé
<EngSkeeter> ahushuahsuas da sim
<EngSkeeter> falando igual maranhense binhai
<Cacique> q droga to comendo o biscoito dos padrinhos magicos e nem tava vendo os desenhos deles
<Cacique> e ja comi tdo
<EngSkeeter> huahsuhasu
<EngSkeeter> jantando
 * EngSkeeter-Ausen ja volta: Ausente por agora
<Pskol> EngSkeeter-Ausen, eh contra regra mostra mensagem de away
<Pskol> :D
<Guest66216> Back  :(  Freenode? [(Excess Flood)]
<juizmill> boa noite
<juizmill> pessoal alguem sabe de algum programa para fazer cadastro de clientes
<juizmill> tipo tenho uma loja e gostaria de coloca no meu sistema " ubuntu " um programa
<juizmill> para cadastrar os meus clientes
<juizmill> algume pode ajuda
<juizmill> ??
<Monarquista> juizmill: Boa noite.
<Monarquista> juizmill: Espero que possa lhe ajudar... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2008-May/039115.html
<juizmill> ok vo da uma olhada
<Monarquista> juizmill: http://www.stoq.com.br/pt-br/
<juizmill> esse eu tenho aqui porem nao to sabendo onde cadastra os clientes
<juizmill> só achei para cadastra os funcionarios
<juizmill> tipo to querendo uma orden de serviço para ser mais especifico
<Monarquista> juizmill: http://valeempregos.blogspot.com/2009/01/cadastro-de-funcionrios.html
 * EngSkeeter está de volta
<EngSkeeter> ow Pskol avisar que to de volta pode? ;)
<EngSkeeter> aushuahs
<juizmill> Monarquista vo da uma olhada nesse outro ai OK
<EngSkeeter> ou Monarquista, eu queria um interface parecida com aquela da geladeira
<EngSkeeter> o meego chegou mais perto, mas ficou devendo no gerenciamento dos hards
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter, não consegui fazer o que vc mandou
<EngSkeeter> o que aconteceu SamuelMesquita?
<SamuelMesquita> apertei tab depois e não apareceu nada pra escolher nomodeset
<EngSkeeter> humm, mas quando inicia aparece o grub?
<SamuelMesquita> sim aparece.
<SamuelMesquita> ai escolho o ubuntu 10.04 ele mostra a frase Start Up" nomarl
<SamuelMesquita> mas não entra na tela de boot e senha, etc ...
<SamuelMesquita> a parte grafica não funciona
<EngSkeeter> tem que apertar "e" para editar a entrada, nao da boot aperta e
<SamuelMesquita> eu apertei apareceu 4 opçoes sendo que a ultima era quiet
<EngSkeeter> escreve nomodeset na frente da linha que vc vai bootar
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter, o que significa xforceversa ? eu li em um tutorial para fazer isso
<SamuelMesquita> hmm sem nenhum tipo de simbolo, so escrever nomodeset ?
<EngSkeeter> isso so escreve ai aperta b pra da boot
<EngSkeeter> primeiro esc, dpois b
<SamuelMesquita> okay irei tentar o que vc falou e xforcevesa ? te lembra algo ?
<EngSkeeter> isso nao eh necessario
<SamuelMesquita> okay suahsuah
<EngSkeeter> vc baixou o driver da nvidia/
<SamuelMesquita> hmm, baixar como no windows ?
<EngSkeeter> nao, entra no site da nvida na secao de drivers e escolhe o driver da tua placa
<EngSkeeter> la tem todos para linuz
<SamuelMesquita> sim mais depois que entrar no ubuntu ou baixar aki mesmo no windows ?
<EngSkeeter> tanto faz, onde vc tiver internet serbe
<EngSkeeter> serve rsrsrs
<SamuelMesquita> vou tentar o que vc falou nomodeset e ja volto
<EngSkeeter> blz
<Cacique> sono :o
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: vc é formado?
<EngSkeeter> sim Cacique recem formado na verdade
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: em q?
<EngSkeeter> eng de minas e meio ambiente
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: eu faço Tecnologia em Redes de Computadores
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: vai ganhar bem q so
<EngSkeeter> asunanuasu espero Cacique
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: engenheiros ganham bem... '-'
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: e os peões trabalham u.u
<EngSkeeter> ahuuahuhasuasua]
<EngSkeeter> ai no amapa tem uma mina de ferro bem grande neh?
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: é
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: alem disso vc fala com a mina: sou engenheiro
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: ela ja tira a calcinha
<EngSkeeter> aushaushsuhaush
<EngSkeeter> to precisand  de uma dessas
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: naum vai faltar...
<EngSkeeter> nussa espero mesmo por isso
<EngSkeeter> auhuashus
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: vc naum é virgem naum né? 8-)
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter, fiz o que vc falou =/ modo texto champz
<EngSkeeter> uhasuhaushasuhauhusah
<EngSkeeter> Cacique: nao sou nao auhsuahuhs
<Cacique> EngSkeeter: eu sou... '-'
<SamuelMesquita> aushaushuahs
<EngSkeeter> ahaushuahush
<EngSkeeter> pena
<Cacique> tenho fobia social
<Cacique> ou pelo menos tinha '-'
<Cacique> agora to bem melhor '-'
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter, acho que é culpa da minha placa
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: entao baixa o driver ai no windows e instala em modo texto
<EngSkeeter> neh nao SamuelMesquita
<SamuelMesquita> *_* eu sou noob no ubuntu
<Cacique> ixi isso é be complicadinho '-'
<Cacique> ja vi como faz
<EngSkeeter> neh nao pow
<Cacique> na verdade é chato u.u
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: baixa o arquivo .run
<EngSkeeter> depoiis executa que ele faz todo o resto
<SamuelMesquita> eu baixei esse dai fiz errado hehe agora eu sei nao aceita a ultima opção
<SamuelMesquita> mas como vou saber onde ta o arquivo ?
<Cacique> na ultima opção ele perunta c vc é homem
<EngSkeeter> auhsauhsuhau
<SamuelMesquita> suahsaush nao na verdade é sobre ... esqueci
<EngSkeeter> como eh??//
<EngSkeeter> vc tentou instalar o driver?/
<SamuelMesquita> http://goo.gl/QwEPC
<SamuelMesquita> eu segui esse tutorial
<EngSkeeter> Instalando driver Nvidia no Ubuntu Feisty 27 março, 2007
<EngSkeeter> cara tem tanto tempo
<EngSkeeter> antes vc tinha grafico?
<SamuelMesquita> mas foi o melhor que eu achei '_'
<EngSkeeter> relaxa
<EngSkeeter> faz o que eu disse
<SamuelMesquita> no ubuntu 9.10 eu tinha grafico, agora pra instalar o 10.10 e depois que eu atualizei para o 10.04 comecou esse erro
<EngSkeeter> poise, esse erro so acontece nas distro recentes, que usam o kernel mais novo
<Monarquista> é parece que esse Ubuntu 10.10 só vai prestar quando virar pra versão Ubuntu 10.10.1 mesmo...
<SamuelMesquita> maldito kernel novo sauhsuahsaus
<EngSkeeter> se  tu consegue entrar em modo texto ta perfeito
<EngSkeeter> naum pow, benditto
<Cacique> eu uso a 10.10 u.u
<SamuelMesquita> desculpa ai soi novo no ubuntu
<SamuelMesquita> bentito então
<EngSkeeter> esse erro tem a ver com as mudancas no xorg
<EngSkeeter> auhauhas
<SamuelMesquita> cacique não humilha
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: só vc pra gostar disso ai mesmo... :P AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUH
<EngSkeeter> uhasuhasuhasuh
<EngSkeeter> o cara precisa de ajuda Monarquista
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: fica a vontade fiote... O.O
<SamuelMesquita> EngSkeeter, baixei o driver vou colocar no drive C
<Cacique> descompactei um zip de 3Gb q baixei de um torrent e la dentro tinha uma imagem .ISO com exatamente ndaaa dentro
<Cacique> q isso? D:
<EngSkeeter> coloca num pendrive que tu acha mais facil SamuelMesquita
<SamuelMesquita> hmm vou tentar
<SamuelMesquita> cmom minha vida é dificil hehe
<Cacique> e umas aulas de street dance eu ia c pa dançar uns brakes nas festas...
<EngSkeeter> SamuelMesquita: auhashasha
<EngSkeeter> aula pra isso Cacique
<EngSkeeter> nem sabia que tinha aulas
<EngSkeeter> asuhasu
<Cacique> claro...
<EngSkeeter> tu sabe rodar de cabeca pra baixo?
<SamuelMesquita> nossa meu pendrive ainda tem os arquivos do Tcc, nostalgico
<EngSkeeter> asuhausasuhasuh, formado em que SamuelMesquita?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: vou cair pra dentro em man... http://ubuntued.info/tema-35-lucidity
<SamuelMesquita> tecnico em irformatia
<SamuelMesquita> tecnico em informatica
<EngSkeeter> asuhsah
<SamuelMesquita> masi foi um curso meia boca deu pra perceber neh =/, so aprendi vb.net
<EngSkeeter> meu tcc foi em rampas e estradas em minas ashaihiahiahihas
<SamuelMesquita> sauhsauhsauhs
<EngSkeeter> nada a ver com linx
<SamuelMesquita> vou reiniciar e tentar instalar
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: Chupa essa manga garoto... http://www.guiadohardware.net/noticias/2010-12/compactflash-2tb-500mbps.html
<SamuelMesquita> como acessar o pendrive ? *_*
<Cacique> tem a ver com BMX
<SamuelMesquita> vou ter que sair
<EngSkeeter> gosto do visual do ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> Cacique: ashuashsa
<EngSkeeter> tem a ver com caminhao off road
<EngSkeeter> Monarquista: sera que da pra instalar o moblin no ubuntu legal?
<EngSkeeter> nuuuuussa eu quero um desses Monarquista
<Monarquista> se é possivel não sei lhe dizer...
<Cacique> q merdaaa
<EngSkeeter> tu conhece Monarquista?
<Cacique> meu pidgin cai tda hora do MSN e da erro de validação do certificado SSL
<EngSkeeter> quero um interface parecida com o moblin
<Fabianin> EngSkeeter, eu conheço
<Monarquista> Cacique: só umm instante...
<EngSkeeter> qaual?
<EngSkeeter> Fabianin: qual?
<Fabianin> EngSkeeter, Monarquista
<Monarquista> Fabianin: vai estudar menino...
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> diz ai...?!
<Cacique> Fabianin tem qts anos?
<EngSkeeter> ow Fabianin diz ai quale?
<Fabianin> Cacique, 20 and u?
<Fabianin> EngSkeeter, uai tudo de boassa e ai?
<Cacique> i u have 23 year
<EngSkeeter> tudo chefe
<EngSkeeter> e a interface, qual eh?
<Cacique> eth0 '-'
<EngSkeeter> asuhaushsa
<EngSkeeter> alguem aqui conhece o meego?/
<EngSkeeter> queria faze-lo rodar com meu modem md300 da claro
<EngSkeeter> mas nao usa o udev como os outros
<Fabianin> EngSkeeter, so ouvi falar
<Fabianin> do meego
<EngSkeeter> ele eh muito bacana, mas tem pouco suporte
<EngSkeeter> nao reconhece ext4 nem sei como funciona o udev nele
<EngSkeeter> mas eh bem rapido
<Monarquista> qual a versão do Firefox de vcs atualmente...?!
<EngSkeeter> Monarquista: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.6.12/releasenotes/
<Monarquista> então ta certo... :)
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: thank you man.
<EngSkeeter> you are welcome
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: o GNOME mais bonito que eu já vi... http://opengeu.intilinux.com/screens
<Pskol> gnome q na parece gnome
<EngSkeeter> muuuuito bonito Monarquista
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: :)
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: falei pra tu garoto. :)
<EngSkeeter> Monarquista: aqui no netbook tudo eh fullscreen, entao nao faz falta :P
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: o segundo mais bonito... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshots/viewshot.php?codigo=16575&shot=ubuntu-9.10.png
<EngSkeeter> Monarquista: essa decoracao de janela nao curto muito
<EngSkeeter> muito win pra mim
<EngSkeeter> mas ta muito bonitio
<EngSkeeter> ah e esse tema do mplayer, eu usa esse no gentoo, faz tempo!
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: transparentes...
<Monarquista> ?
<EngSkeeter> nao, aero
<Monarquista> ah tá...
<Monarquista> mas vc usa o KDE 4... :P
<EngSkeeter> sim uso
<tetrix> o aero eh que eh muito KDE4, nao o contrario
<EngSkeeter> ahsuhsusha nada disso
<EngSkeeter> o emerald eh muuuito melhor que aero
<Monarquista> tetrix: não importa, mas um é muito parecido com o outro, isso que o fato comprova.
<efraimmarcatto> ai galerinha do mal
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: Emerald é o melhor gerenciador de janelas do planeta. ;)
<efraimmarcatto> Monarquista, emerald?
<efraimmarcatto> eu nunca ouvi falar
<EngSkeeter> depois que vi um screen da Patricia tudo no console, me deu vontade de voltar ao slack e usar blacbox asuhaushuahs
<EngSkeeter> ainda bem que passou a tempo
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: para com crack que isso mata garotinho... :P AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSU
<Patricia> :P
<efraimmarcatto> Patricia,
<efraimmarcatto> oieeeeeeeeee
<tetrix> ainda uso slack em um dos meus notes
<EngSkeeter> auhsuhasuhasuh]
<tetrix> e como X fica pesado nele, fica tudo no console
<efraimmarcatto> eu não instalei ainda
<Patricia> efraimmarcatto oi, boa noite, quanto tempo hein?
<efraimmarcatto> é sim
<efraimmarcatto> preciso entrar mais aqui
<EngSkeeter> poise, houve um tempo em que eu era viciado em modo texto
<EngSkeeter> aihahaushusah
<EngSkeeter> maldito gentoo
<EngSkeeter> aiuhasuhasu
<efraimmarcatto> GENTOO?
<Monarquista> tetrix: lembra do figura que queria retroagir com a versão do Ubuntu só por conta do IM ontem...?! HOje já tá funcionando... Povinho usa o Linux sem a melhor atitude pra usa-lo, paciência! :|
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, fico conectado em uma porrilhada de servidores o dia inteiro, entao modo texto eh uma constante em minha vida
<EngSkeeter> uahuahuashuas
<tetrix> Monarquista, o cara era agoniado demais, uma noite sem IM e jah estava surtando
<EngSkeeter> eu usava muito pq baixar e compilar uma interface pra mim era osso
<Monarquista> tetrix: brincadeira, vicio purinho, eu em... Aff..
<efraimmarcatto> quanto tempo demora pra instalar o gentoo?
<EngSkeeter> vcs viram o screen da patricia?
<EngSkeeter> efraimmarcatto: depende de duas coisas, internet e processador
<efraimmarcatto> internet trash
<EngSkeeter> alem de muuuuuuuuuita paciencia pra definir as USE que vai dar aos pacotes
<efraimmarcatto> e processador um sempron 2300 (462)
<EngSkeeter> cara eu usava num celerom d com 500mb de ram, demorava uma noite toda
<EngSkeeter> mas foi o mais rapido que ja tive
<EngSkeeter> dava boot em 6s
<EngSkeeter> sem falar em tudo que rodava ffeito bala
<EngSkeeter> mas, hj tenho menos paciencia pra instalar tuuuuuuuuuuudo aquilo
<EngSkeeter> aushauhasuh
<tetrix> make buildword
<EngSkeeter> emerge tudo
<tetrix> emerge logo que faltou oxigenio
<EngSkeeter> aushuahuahsuhsuhs k
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> essa foi massa
<EngSkeeter> cara se tudo fosse como no cinema, meu liquidificador seria wi-fi asihuahaushuas
<tetrix> mei liquidificador eh wifi, qual o problema?
<tetrix> *meu*
<EngSkeeter> nao pow eh meu neh seu naum
<EngSkeeter> aisjaij
<EngSkeeter> tipo de que serviria???
<efraimmarcatto> vc sabia q ja tem eletricidade wifi né?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: Chupa esta manguinha que ela é docinha... http://www.matrixcss.com.br/forum/index.php?topic=677.0 :D
<tetrix> pegar receitas de suco na net
<EngSkeeter> se bem que a geladeira do Monarquista eh fod$
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, sim, por inducao
<EngSkeeter> aushasuhsu
<Monarquista> o0
<efraimmarcatto> legal né?
<Monarquista> minha...?!
<efraimmarcatto> eu queria
<EngSkeeter> funcionou isso da eletricidade por inducao?
<efraimmarcatto> mas tenho medo de morrer eletrocutado sem tocar em nada
<efraimmarcatto> ahuahuahu
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, funciona
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, nao morre, voce nem leva choque
<efraimmarcatto> eus ei
<efraimmarcatto> ¬¬ to zuando né
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, soh se pegar na parte fisica
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, hauhuahua
<efraimmarcatto> já está sendo comercializado?
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, nao
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, soh conceitos e testes
<efraimmarcatto> precisam melhorar
<efraimmarcatto> sem falar q ainda precisa de varios receptores e para cada um deles um emissor
<EngSkeeter> vc n leva choque, mas unm cancer...
<efraimmarcatto> huahauuah
<efraimmarcatto> acho q não
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, sem cancer
<EngSkeeter> ou uma impotencia sexual
<efraimmarcatto> ahuahuahu
<efraimmarcatto> tb não
<EngSkeeter> inducao eh osso
<efraimmarcatto> não
<efraimmarcatto> é eletronico
<efraimmarcatto> nada biologico
<efraimmarcatto> hauuahhuauahuahhau
<EngSkeeter> uasuhasuhas
<efraimmarcatto> alguém ai vai pra CAMPUS?
<EngSkeeter> ptz sem chance pra mim
<efraimmarcatto> \O/ EU VOU
<efraimmarcatto> tetrix, vai para a campus?
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, em pensamento e no coracao
<EngSkeeter> Monarquista: amanha vou te mandar uns shots antigos pra vc dar uma olhada
<efraimmarcatto> hauuahhau
<efraimmarcatto> eu preciso voltar estudar linux
<efraimmarcatto> alguma dica
<efraimmarcatto> NÃO QUERO LER O FOCA
<efraimmarcatto> hauuaa
<EngSkeeter> efraimmarcatto: usa gentoo
<efraimmarcatto> e slackw
<efraimmarcatto> também ajuda né?
<EngSkeeter> bastante, mas tem muito script do patrick
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: D+ o 10º capitulo de Claymor cara, curtiu muito ontem a tarde...! :D
<EngSkeeter> nem me fale Monarquista
<Monarquista> *curti...
<Monarquista> SHOW!
<EngSkeeter> muito bom
<EngSkeeter> eu tava vendo o Hig School of the Death
<EngSkeeter> ja viu?
<EngSkeeter> eh meio aloprado mas eh bom
<EngSkeeter> ja viu Evangelium Monarquista?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter:  Quero ver agora o Samurai 7 man... Não vi ainda não, to vendo o Death Note, interessante também...! :) Evangelion já mas muito pouco...
<EngSkeeter>  death note eh show tbm
<EngSkeeter> Eva eh muuuito classico, tem que ver
<EngSkeeter> outro muito bom eh Full Metall
<EngSkeeter> metal
<Monarquista> Full Metall já vi ele todo...
<Monarquista> SHOW! Gosto muito...
<Monarquista> Ruroini Kenshin, InuYasha...!
<EngSkeeter> cara, tenho uns 200GB de animes
<EngSkeeter> vou pegar o bleach completo com um amigo meu
<tetrix> Akira
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: completo com legendas em br...?! :S
<EngSkeeter> nuuussaa esse foi o melhor do toriama
<EngSkeeter> sim
<EngSkeeter> e os mangas tbm
<Monarquista> como isso se nem no japão saiu ainda...?!
<Monarquista> *Japão...
<EngSkeeter> digo completo ate o mais recente
<EngSkeeter> aiinda ta sendo produzido
<Monarquista> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...
<EngSkeeter> aushasuhsau
<Monarquista> agora sim falou direito...
<EngSkeeter> ta passando CDZ na band
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, eu tenho todos os DVD do CdZ, inclusive os filmes.
<Monarquista> tetrix: como tem pessoas discriminadoras nesse mundo em mano...?! Ridiculas... Aff... :(
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, com audio em japones e legendas em pt_BR e audio em pt_BR
<EngSkeeter> ou tetrix eu tinha todos tbm, mas com pessima qualidade
<tetrix> Monarquista, por que esta falando isso?
<EngSkeeter> dai nem assisti
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, tenho os DVD mesmo
<tetrix> fisicos e as isos
<Monarquista> se vc não deu importância então...
<tetrix> 180GB
<tetrix> Monarquista, nao entendi ao que voce se referiu.
<tetrix> Monarquista, explica que eu lembro :)
<EngSkeeter> galera, vou dormir.
<EngSkeeter> boa noite pra vcs
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter: Bom dia.
<Monarquista> sem vergonha, foi antes... :P
<just_single> ols,boa noite
<just_single> alguem pode me ajudar com samba PDC
<tetrix> just_single, nao pergunte se alguem pode ajudar, diga logo qual a duvida, se alguem estiver disponovel, responde
<tetrix> como eh mesmo a sintaxe
<tetrix> !perguntar |  just_single
<ubottu-br> just_single: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<tetrix> just_single, e entao, qual o problema?
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<just_single> quero configurar samba pdc,mas nao consigo
<Monarquista> tetrix: ele já tinha perguntando...
<tetrix> just_single, nao consegue o que? que parte dah erro? jah tem um arquivo de configuracao?
<just_single> na comunicaçao,erro ,pdc nao esta disponivel
<just_single> ja configurei user
<tetrix> quando vai colocar a maquina no dominio?
<just_single> isso mesmo
<just_single> a maquina windows
<tetrix> perguntas basicas: consegue pingar o host?
<just_single> sim
<tetrix> as portas do samba esta liberadas para acesso na rede, sem firewall barrando?
<just_single> zerei o iptables,nao tem regras
<tetrix> a conf esta com: domain master = yes
<tetrix> domain logons = yes
<just_single>  auto
<tetrix> logon script = seuscript.bat
<just_single> cmd
<just_single> .cmd
<tetrix> e sem invalid users = root
<tetrix> just_single, coloque yes para desencargo de consciencia, nao lembro qual o padrao dele
<just_single> deixa eu ver no smb.conf..so um instante
<tetrix> security = user
<tetrix> encrypt passwords = yes
<tetrix> defnir a senha do root com o smbpasswd e incluir um usuario no sistema e depois no samba com o pdbedit
<tetrix> isso eh um mini-checklist
<just_single> encrypt = yes
<just_single> invalid users nao tem no smb.conf
<just_single> amigao para nao ocupar seu tempo...voce pode indicar um site que eu possa ver isso amanha
<tetrix> encrypt = yes nao... encrypt passwords = yes
<tetrix> just_single, espera um pouco
<just_single> blz
<tetrix> olha, aqui tem quase a mesma coisa que te falei: http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/samba-pdc/
<tetrix> mas existe uma infinidade de sites pelo google
<just_single> anotei blz.
<tetrix> just_single, e sempre teste com o testparm para ver se nao existe nenhum erro no preenchimento do arquivo
<just_single> deixa so te dizer uma coisa...cara ja to pra desistir do linux.é muito complicado
<tetrix> just_single, nao eh complicado, eh questao de costume
<just_single> ou burrice?
<tetrix> just_single, voce vem de um paradigma completamente diferente da filosofia unix
<tetrix> just_single, nao existe burrice, existe esforco e perseveranca
<tetrix> tudo se aprende, eh soh querer
<just_single> brother,vou assumir um laboratorio de informatica no ano quem e é so linux
<tetrix> just_single, documentacao boa para iniciantes: foca linux
<tetrix> just_single, imprima e leia com um pc com linux instalado, de preferencia debian
<just_single> nao é um pouco desatualizado ?foca linux,ou estou ignorante ao assunto
<tetrix> just_single, em TI voce sempre vai ter algo novo para aprender, um paradigma para quebrar, se acostume
<just_single> eu uso ubuntu 9.04
<tetrix> just_single, nao, seu conteudo continua sendo atualizado, alem do mais ele trata de pontos e detalhes importantes
<tetrix> just_single, nao tem problema, eh soh uma recomendacao que eu faco com o debian
<tetrix> mas ubuntu atende perfeitamente
<just_single> é bom estudar nele ?9.04
<tetrix> voce pode atualizar para o 10.10 para ficar mais na moda dos foruns e canais
<tetrix> pois todos jah estao usando ele
<just_single> brither vlw vou seguir seu conselho,vou tentar amanha
<tetrix> leia e teste, leia e teste, leia e teste
<just_single> depois lhe dou uma resposta,se o pdc deu certo.vlw brigadao
<tetrix> ate recomendaria uma maquina virtual para voce detonar
<just_single> opa, qual?
<tetrix> sempre que der merda eh soh voltar o snapshot
<tetrix> just_single, virtualbox
<just_single> blz...vou instalar
<tetrix> instala o linux dentro dele e mete bronca, pode f**** tudo, depois eh soh voltar ao estado anterior
<tetrix> mas isso dentro de um linux
<just_single> cara nao quero mais usar windows
<tetrix> se force a usar linux
<tetrix> faca seu dia-a-dia nele
<just_single> depois que instalei o linux meu pc nao travou mais
<tetrix> resolva os probemas do cotidiano, com o tempo voce absorve
<just_single> ...voce sempre fica com esse nick tetrix?
<tetrix> quando chegar no lab vai estar confortavel
<tetrix> just_single, sim, registrado e clockado
<just_single> entao sempre que precisar voce pode dar uma força ne?
<tetrix> quando puder, posso
<just_single> blz..vou nessa mano,
<tetrix> just_single, mas pode tentar outros nesse canal, todos podem ajudar
<just_single> brigado
<tetrix> tchau!
<just_single> vlw
<tetrix> ui, vou dormir... aproveitar que meu filho dormiu tambem...
<maraujo_3> boa noite sras e srs
<licensed> alguem sabe o que significa Status: Deleted (no launchpad?) to tentando analisar a confiabilidade desse pacote, pois preciso dele https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/etoken-pro-support/0.0.5ubuntu1
<licensed> There are the eToken R2, which does not have a real smartcard inside, but an eeprom. The eToken R2 is not supported by Linux and maybe will never be.
<licensed> =/
<OneSr> galera alguem ai conhece sql
<Andre_Gondim> OneSr, o que tu precisas?
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, é que não entendi uma coisa, insert "into" o into significa oque ? ... não achei referencia sobre este parâmetro
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, não entendi a definição dele em insert into ou select into
<Andre_Gondim> OneSr, é para dar uma ordem, quando você não sabe a sequência que está sua tabela
<insert> O.o
<Andre_Gondim> insert, tá errado? faz uns 3 anos que não mexo com sql
<Andre_Gondim> OneSr, http://www.w3schools.com/sql/sql_insert.asp
<OneSr> isso eu entendi minha dúvida é na instrução
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, "select * into campos from tabela"
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, é que na maneira convencional sempre vi o uso de into em insert agora com select é novo pra mim ...
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, ai não entendi lol
<Andre_Gondim> OneSr, é tipo, tu tens uma tabela, nome, idade, sexo, altura, quando tu bota into tu pode por os campos na ordem deseja, se não me engano, mas posso estar enganado
<OneSr> Andre_Gondim, a saquei se for do jeito que vc ta falando é pra eu determinar a ordem em que vão aparecer
<sandrossv> http://www.w3schools.com/Sql/sql_select_into.asp ?
<OneSr> sandrossv, thx
<skletenblack> alguem aki ?
<skletenblack> ajuda urgente por favor
<skletenblack> responde ai se tiver alguem !
<skletenblack> fui...
<YuriBokaleff8y94>  oi
<YuriBokaleff8y94>  blz man
<stargazer> bom dia galera
<renebarbosa> bom dia
<renebarbosa> meninos, meninas e indecisos
<bino> bom dia
<tetrixbr> bom dia amiguinhos!
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<ldfsilva> bom dia
<natsha> bom dia
<marcos> bom  dia  pessoal
<Patricia> Bom dia
<ffr76> Bom dia
<Genocyber_> bom
<Patricia|busy> bom dia
<BSantana>  /msg NickServ identify 143047
<Fisico> BSantana: Digita no status
<Fisico> mude a senha agora
<BSantana> desculpe ja corrigi
<Fisico> :D
<BSantana> Bom dia a todos
<Fisico> BSantana: Bom Dia
<BSantana> estou com um probleminha, comprei um note novo (itautec W7410 SS) e instalei o 10.10
<BSantana> só q não ta rodando vídeo e nem mp3 sem que fique travando
<BSantana> =/
<BSantana> já fiz todas as atualizações necessárias.... e nada
<BSantana> alguem pode me ajudar?
<idub> BSantana sabe qual é o seu video??
<idub> pode ser preciso instalar os drivers dele
<idub> MP3 roda de boa isntalando os pacotes multimidia no medibuntu
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<Arouca> Boa Tarde
<Arouca> Preciso de Ajuda
<Arouca> Sempre que vou fechar algum link o pc reinicia
<Arouca> Poderiam me Ajudar??
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<sebuba> alguém ai sabe como forçar o cups a imprimir somente em preto e branco?
<marcos_> ola
<skletenblack> por favor me ajude , não sei oque fazer : http://paste.ubuntu.com/539018/
<skletenblack> alguem ai
<skletenblack> ?
<marcos_> eu
<skletenblack> em mascos
<skletenblack> me ajuda ai
<skletenblack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539018/
<skletenblack> q q ue faço ?
<natsha> oi
<skletenblack> [*] Exploit completed, but no session was created.
<skletenblack> q q eu faço ?
<marcos_> hum
<joao> boa tarde
<sandrossv> Alguem ai ja conseguiu rodar o levelhead ?
<SamuelMesquita> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Laura12> oiiiiiiiii
<Laura12> ola
<sandrossv> olá
<Laura12> tenho uma pergunta
<Laura12> e gostaria que pudessem ajudar-me
<pqatsi> pergunte
<pqatsi> nao pergunte para perguntar
<Laura12> os softwares que se instalam em computadores com o ubuntu
<Laura12> tambem podem ser instaldos em um com linuzmint
<Laura12> ?
<Ricardo__> of course baby
<pqatsi> alguns sim
<pqatsi> por ter a mesma base
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: nao e via de regra
<Ricardo__> os mais comuns
<Ricardo__> rola
<pqatsi> a partir do momento que voce mexe nas confs de alguns pacotes, algumas coisas podem quebrar
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: nao, muito ruim voce dizer isso
<pqatsi> porque nao e regra
<Ricardo__> hm
<pqatsi> a regra é: pode funcionar porque a base é a mesma
<Ricardo__> nao sei eu nao testei o mint
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: se não sabe, não responda ¬¬
<Ricardo__> mas a principio era pra rodar
<pqatsi> nao
<Laura12> eu estou m,e referindo mais naqueles arquivos tar
<Ricardo__> nao vejo pq nao funcionar
<pqatsi> a principio PODE rodar
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: exato, porque voce nao conhece empacotamento
<pqatsi> e nem sabe da distro que vc ta falando
<pqatsi> Laura12: em codigo fonte?
<pqatsi> oras, os fontes voce compila e pronto
<pqatsi> nao tem nada com o sistema de pacotes
<pqatsi> voce so precisa das dependencias, que no caso de compilar um fonte voce vai ter que resolver na mao
<Laura12> entao deve ser por isso que nao estou conseguindo instalar um software
<sandrossv> Laura12: vc pode 'detalhar' mais a tua situação ?
<pqatsi> Laura12: mas o ideal e voce procurar ppas
<pqatsi> tem muita aplicacao que voce acha nos ppas
<pqatsi> ppa = personal package archive
<pqatsi> Laura12: qual software voce quer instalar?
<Laura12> eu quero o lingoteach
<Laura12> e o skype
<Laura12> e tambem gostaria de mudar o visual do meu computador
<pqatsi> skype tem nos repositorios
<Laura12> eu aprendi um pouco no computador do meu irmao
<pqatsi> mas da pra instalar do site tambem
<pqatsi> Laura12: pegue o pacote para ubuntu e seja feliz
<Laura12> a utilizar o ubuntu
<pqatsi> vejamos se o lingoteach tem em ppa
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> parece q no dapper tinha
<pqatsi> será que foi depreciado?
<Laura12> eu tenho o arquivo
<Laura12> mas quando eu extraio ele
<pqatsi> Laura12: ele tinha antes no ubuntu
<pqatsi> Laura12: sabemos disso, voce puxou o codigo fonte
<Laura12> e uso o configurar no terminal
<Laura12> vem erro
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> provavelmente porque falta dependencia
<Laura12> e diz acho que esta faltando dependencia
<pqatsi> to achando engracado  ele ter sido descontinuado
<Laura12> e isso mesmo
<pqatsi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/liblingoteach
<pqatsi> antes ele tinha
<pqatsi> xover se tem no debian unstable
<pqatsi> se tiver fica facil backportar
<Laura12> eu estou usando o linux mint nao o ubuntu
<Laura12> ubuntu tem no pc do meu irmao
<pqatsi> Laura12: nesse caso n vai fazer diferenca
<pqatsi> ele nao tem dependencias complexas
<Laura12> ahaaa esta bem
<Laura12> deixa ainda tentar
<pqatsi> tem certeza que n tem software melhor?
<pqatsi> esse ai ta incrivelmente defasado
<Laura12> nao estou vendo ele
<Laura12> estou procurando por um que gerencia temas
<Laura12> alguma sugestao
<Laura12> ??
<josue> BOA TARDE
<Laura12> boa tarde
<Arouca> Boa Tarde
<Arouca> Toda vez que vou fx algum link...o pc reinicia...
<Arouca> Alguém sabe oque pode ser??
<sandrossv> fx?
<Arouca> fecha
<Arouca> clico no x para fechar o link...o pc reinicia
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> no firefox?
<Arouca> sim
<[jethrodawnfine]> o pc reinicia ou só o X?
<[jethrodawnfine]> ... o Gnome
<Arouca> O PC
<Arouca> computador reinicia
<Arouca> só quando vou fechar alguma janela
<sandrossv> Tenta atualizar o sistema e reinstalar o firefox
<sandrossv> se não adiantar exclui as configs do firefox
<Arouca> uso Ubuntu 8.04 quero atualizar...mas está dif
<Arouca> aparace para eu atualizar para o 10.04
<Arouca> mas me disseram que preciso instalar uma versão por vez
<Laura12> alguem sabe onde posso baixar o a pacote tar do compiz
<Laura12> ??
<deusr> opa!
<Monarquista> Laura12: BOa tarde.
<deusr> alguém aqui saca de contabilidade?
<Monarquista> Laura12: vai no site que vc consegue...
<Laura12> boa tarde monarquista
<barna> Monarquista, boa tarde!
<barna> deusr, eu manjo um pouco!
<Monarquista> Laura12: www.compiz.org/
<Laura12> obrigado ja estou la
<Laura12> e tb ja fiz o download
<deusr> barna, pvt
<Monarquista> Laura12: :)
<Monarquista> Laura12: ajudou...?!
<Laura12> sim
<Monarquista> Laura12: Ótimo! Qualquer coisa se eu tiver como lhe ajudo! :)
<Laura12> eu tenho mais uma :)
<Monarquista> Laura12: vamos lá!
<Laura12> Emerald
<Laura12> eu vi um video
<Monarquista> Laura12: o que tem ele..?!
<Monarquista> que prender a usar...?!
<Laura12> compiz+emerald+Cairo Dock
<Monarquista> Laura12: ubuntued.info/emerald-um-decorador-de-janelas-incrivel
<Laura12> antes tenho de ter eles em meu pc
<Laura12> :)
<Monarquista> Laura12: qual o seu sistema...?!
<Laura12> linux mint
<Monarquista> ah tá, tem os efeitos 3D ativos ai já...?!
<Laura12> eu ainda estou baixando eles
<Laura12> por isso que eu quero
<Laura12> sitio onde baixar emerald
<Monarquista> Laura12: não, o mint já vem com o compiz por omissão já...
<Monarquista> só não vem com todos os efeitos, mas já vem com o básico já...
<Monarquista> janleas gelatinosas, cubo da área de trabalho..
<Laura12> nao sei
<Monarquista> *janelas...
<Laura12> como posso saber
<Monarquista> ele vem já...
<Laura12> No vejo ele
<Monarquista> clica com o direito na area de trabalho ai..
<Laura12> ja
<Monarquista> coloca em mudar aparecencias...
<Monarquista> e vai na aba efeitos...
<Monarquista> ecolhe normal ou extra...
<Laura12> iiiii nao e nada do compiz que tinha no ubuntu
<Monarquista> se funcionar vc tá com ele ativo...
<Monarquista> ???
<Monarquista> Laura12: o que aconteceu...?!
<Laura12> eu ja vi ele no ubuntu
<Laura12> quando eu clico em aparencias
<Laura12> a janela que abre nao e a mesma que abria no ubuntu
<Monarquista> mas tem a aba efeitos...?!
<Laura12> nao tem aquelas opçoes do cubo
<Laura12> nada
<Laura12> so tem mudar a cor da aba
<Laura12> nao nao tem
<Monarquista> sem problemas...
<Monarquista> instala o gerenciador do compiz...
<MaL0> oi
<ldfsilva> pessoal, uma ajuda com expressão regular no sed..
<ldfsilva> # echo "rss=-1123 aasd=123"|sed 's/.*rss=\([0-9]*\) .*/\1/'
<ldfsilva> rss=-1123 aasd=123
<ldfsilva> # echo "rss=1123 aasd=123"|sed 's/.*rss=\([0-9]*\) .*/\1/'
<ldfsilva> 1123
<ldfsilva> #
<ldfsilva> como posso fazer para fazer o match mesmo se o campo rss estiver com o -
<ldfsilva> o - ( menos ) teria que ser opcional, pode ser que haja um - ( menos ) apos o = ( igual ) ou não
 * jordan__work is away: Away
<ldfsilva> alguma idéia ?
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<ffr76> ]/quit
<ldfsilva> consegui pessoal
<ldfsilva> # echo "rss=-1123 aasd=123"|sed 's/.*rss=\(-*[0-9]*\) .*/\1/'
<ldfsilva> -1123
<ldfsilva> # echo "rss=1123 aasd=123"|sed 's/.*rss=\(-*[0-9]*\) .*/\1/'
<ldfsilva> 1123
<ldfsilva> #
<ldfsilva> o * salvou
<ldfsilva> ateh + pessoal
<Balduino> pessoal ao ligar meu net a um data show a resolução de tela bagunça total, como faço para arrumar isso?
<flawin> Boa noite, amigos!
<flawin> Preciso de um aplicativo para converter arquivos de vídeo para 3gp..
<flawin>  Preciso de um aplicativo para converter arquivos de vídeo para 3gp..
<flawin> Preciso de um aplicativo para converter arquivos de vídeo para 3gp..
<flawin> Alguém pode ajudar?
<flawin> Tenho o Winff instalado, mais o mesmo não dá essa opção.
<flawin> Embora que na Central de Programas, na descrição do programa está dizendo que o mesmo faz essa funçaõ.
<barna> flawin, p/ q serve essa estenção?
<flawin> Para o meu celular..
<flawin> Nokia...
<flawin> Vídeo..
<barna> flawin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527981
<flawin> Vou conferir..
<barna> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConvertendoVideo
<evandro> boa noite a todos
<flawin> barna, o que não consigo entender, é que o Winff diz fazer essa conversão.
<flawin> E não faz..
<barna> q estranho! eu quase não converto video!
<barna> mas esses 2 tutos q t passei sempre me ajudaram!
<barna> + avidemux + openshot!
<flawin> barna, obrigado, cara. vou conferir as tuas sugestões.
<barna> flawin, d nada!
<barna> flawin, pelo ffmpeg num rolou?
<flawin> Cara, sou novo no Ubuntu e tals, prefiro um aplicativo em modo grafico, entende?
<evandro> alguem saca de pfsense ??/
<flawin> Esse negócio de linha de comando, não rola comigo, só se for em ultimo caso!
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> flawin: po, so pq fiz o script em sua homenagem no meu blog/
<barna> flawin, super te entendo! eu tb num gosto de comando! mas eles super funcionam!
<pqatsi> barna: muito PLOC isso
<flawin> Sim, de modo mágico até!
<pqatsi> flawin: http://paodiqueijo.leleobhz.org/index.php/2010/11/30/script-convertendo-dvds-para-mp3/
<pqatsi> lembra?
<flawin> pqatsi: Sim, lembro!
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> ficou até bonitinho
<flawin>  pqatsi: é voce?
<pqatsi> da pra extrair mp3 de imagens de DVD também :D
<pqatsi> testei com o wood_stock que tenho aqui
<pqatsi> [02/12-19:18:38] -!- pqatsi [~leleobhz@unaffiliated/leleobhz] has joined #ubuntu-br
<flawin>  pqatsi: Voce fez um aplicativo em modo grafico?
<flawin> Tentei instalat e não consegui..
<flawin> Mas já estou usando o XCFA..
<barna> pqatsi, q é ploc?
<flawin> Só que gostaria que ele já extraisse em mp3..
<pqatsi> flawin: ele nao e grafico
<pqatsi> flawin: console, tem la as instrucoes
<pqatsi> e vc nem leu meu post
<pqatsi> caramba
<flawin> É..
<pqatsi> ele gera mp3 SEM USAR ARQUIVO TEMPORARIO :D
<pqatsi> só um fifozinho
<pqatsi> :D
<Bruh_> ? alguem me explica oq é isso?
<flawin> pqatsi: Claro que li mano.. só não entendi.. :D
<pqatsi> Bruh_: isso é isso
<pqatsi> flawin: aquilo e um script
<Bruh_> hmm ok
<pqatsi> basicamente voce fala pra ele qual o titulo e onde vc quer salvar os script
<flawin> Pronto, deu no mesmo, cara..
<pqatsi> s
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> os mp3
<pqatsi> mano
<pqatsi> oia a ajuda dele
<pqatsi> flawin: wget http://bitbucket.org/leleobhz/scripts/raw/eb4edff6480e/shell/dvd2mp3.sh
<pqatsi> chmod +x dvd2mp3
<pqatsi> ./dvd2mp3 /dev/dvd 1 /home/flawin/MP3/
<pqatsi> pronto
<pqatsi> ele vai ler o titulo 1 do /dev/dvd e salvar os mp3 no diretorio /home/flawin/MP3/
<pqatsi> e vai usar o nome do DVD pra nomear os arquivos
<pqatsi> automagico, simples e lindo :D
<flawin> Caramba!!
<pqatsi> se o dvd se chamar
<pqatsi> SADE_LIVE
<flawin>  pqatsi: Você é hacker?
<pqatsi> ele vai criar
<pqatsi> /home/flawin/MP#/SADE_LIVE_01.mp3
<pqatsi> /home/flawin/MP#/SADE_LIVE_02.mp3
<pqatsi> /home/flawin/MP#/SADE_LIVE_03.mp3
<pqatsi> e assim por diante
<pqatsi> todas as faixas
<pqatsi> ele procura automaticamente quantos capitulos tem o titulo do DVD e cria baseado nisso
<pqatsi> pqatsi: depende do sentido da palavra
<flawin> Ok, recebi o arquivo sh.
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> flawin:
<flawin> O que faço agora?
<pqatsi> chmod +x dvd2mp3.sh
<pqatsi> ./dvd2mp3 /dev/dvd 1 /home/flawin/MP3/
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<pqatsi> flawin: depende do sentido da palavra. Hacker no sentido pejorativo - que equivale a cracker - não. Hacker no sentido correto da palavra, acho que sim ;)
<flawin> o arquivo que voce me enviou, já recebi.
<pqatsi> flawin: entao
<flawin> No sentido correto..
<pqatsi> abre um shell e roda o seguinte
<pqatsi> wget http://bitbucket.org/leleobhz/scripts/raw/eb4edff6480e/shell/dvd2mp3.sh
<pqatsi> chmod +x dvd2mp3.sh
<pqatsi> ./dvd2mp3 /dev/dvd 1 /home/flawin/MP3/
<pqatsi> se vc ja deu o wget, entao nao precisa dar de novo
<pqatsi> flawin: ele vai avisar as faixas
<flawin> pqatsi: devo rodar esse comando no shell ? dvd2mp3.sh
<pqatsi> [02/12-19:28:56] < pqatsi> chmod +x dvd2mp3.sh
<pqatsi> [02/12-19:29:00] < pqatsi> ./dvd2mp3 /dev/dvd 1 /home/flawin/MP3/
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> copiar e colar
<flawin> Ok, vou fazer o teste agora..
<flawin> chmod: impossível acessar `dvd2mp3.sh': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> flawin: vc fez o wget?
<pqatsi> se vc baixou pelo firefox
<pqatsi> ele colocou o arquivo em outro lugar
<flawin> pqatsi: onde ele deve ficar entao?
<pqatsi> flawin: abre um shell e roda os 3 comandos q passei
<pqatsi> so isso
<pqatsi> copia e cola :D
<stargazer> Galera alguém que saiba rotear modem me da uma ajuda aqui plz
<stargazer> Quero rotear um Tenda w268r
<barna> stargazer, qual o seu roteador?
<stargazer> barna, Tenda w268r
<barna> stargazer, sua operador de banda larga liber roteamento!
<barna> stargazer, tenda é o modem certo?
<stargazer> barna, sim
<barna> stargazer, sua operador de banda larga libera roteamento?
<stargazer> barna, sim
<barna> stargazer, ok! como vc quer rotear?
<stargazer> barna, queria deixa ele pra entra direto na net
<stargazer> etc
<stargazer> só tem uma maquina aqui.
<barna> ah! então num é roteamento! vc quer configurar o seu modem p/ manter conecxão permanente na net?
<pqatsi> flawin: deu ae?
<pqatsi> aff
<pqatsi> modem roteado e uma burrice. eles nao tem processador pra aguentar mtas conexoes
<pqatsi> poe um torrentinho e ele zoa tudo
<pqatsi> adsl e ideal botar direto no switch e pppoe em todas as maquinas
<pqatsi> assim todo mundo tem ip valido :D
<stargazer> pqatsi, eu só tenho uma maquina
<pqatsi> (sim, da pra fazer isso com todas as conexoes ADSL :D)
<stargazer> pqatsi, oque você sugere que eu faça ?
<barna> stargazer, como q vc faz a conexão atualmente?
<stargazer> barna, Eu não faço e só clica no navegador e pronto.
<barna> peste! o kra pede ajuda e sai!
<pqatsi> barna: foi tarde
<pqatsi> :D
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<pqatsi> 1 ignore a menos pra zoar meu chat
<pqatsi> barna: anyway, adsl o melhor e isso
<pqatsi> nao sei porque os babacas adoram rotear modem adsl
<pqatsi> eles nao aguentam mais que 100 conexoes simultaneas
<barna> na hora q eu acho a resposta o kra sai!
<barna> pqatsi, isso vai das nessecidades d cada 1!
<barna> eu ja tive q rotear 3g pra 7 pcs!
<pqatsi> nao vai nao
<barna> era a unica opção!
<pqatsi> barna: cara
<pqatsi> to falando de A D S L
<barna> stargazer, ok! esse tenda ta ligado em um modem? ve se é esse aki o seu tenda! http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CB8QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftendatechnology.tempsite.ws%2Findex.php%3Foption%3Dcom_rokdownloads%26view%3Dfile%26task%3Ddownload%26id%3D722%253Aw268r-guia-do-usuario-portugues%26Itemid%3D173&ei=uxP4TKWkNY6asAOxofmSAQ&usg=AFQjCNFqjazTRu5EzhOxBlyAVyAI9UfUGg&sig2=DzTKxXJ85axm3pc7i3zwPQ
<Ricardo__> q link
<Ricardo__> encheu a barra eheha
<Fisico> amigos, tenho dois hds
<Fisico> e eu instalei o windows em um e o ubuntu em outro
<Fisico> ai não entrou em nenhum
<Fisico> bootei certinho
<Fisico> para iniciar o hd, mas não iniciou nenhum
<Fisico> preciso de algum programa para ele me pedir qual sistema operacional instalar?
<Ricardo__> pq nao pos no mesmo?
<Ricardo__> particionado
<Fisico> ricardo_: Eu particonei um dos meus hds mas não deu certo
<Ricardo__> eu acho melhor
<Ricardo__> pq ae fica um hd so pra sistema e outro pra dados
<Fisico> como eu tenho dois hds ele não quis particionar mais coo primário
<Fisico> ai eu tive q instalar tudo de novo o windows
<Ricardo__> win xp nao rodava em logica
<Ricardo__> mas o seven rola
<barna> maus ai galera, num tinha visto q o link era tão grande! da proxima usarei o pastebin!
<Fisico> ricardo_: Medeu um super trabalho, peguei o gparted ele não quis fazer mais partições, para o swap, /, /home e usr, pq ele tava colocando como primário, sem jeito de colocar extendida, não queria fazer mais partições, ai eu fiquei bravo e formatei o outro hd
<Fisico> coloquei o ubuntu
<Fisico> mesmo assim não deu certo
<k4eser_> bom dia
<barna> Fisico, vc tem q instalar o grub!
<barna> Fisico, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=14614.0
<Fisico> com o grup ele vai entrar na tela q eu escolho o sistema operacional?
<barna> Fisico, sim!
<k4eser_> Fisico, dislexico?
<Fisico> barna: Qual hd eu instalo?
<Fisico> k4eser: Dislexico?
<Fisico> como assim
<Fisico> ?
<barna> Fisico, acho q pode ser na do linux!
<barna> kra hoje eu to zureta aki no trabalho, num to conseguindo pensar direito!
<Fisico> barna: Obrigado
<k4eser_> por trocar o b por p
<Fisico> vou ler direitinho
<Fisico> k4eser: é que eu to escrevendo rápidp
<Fisico> barna: Obrigado
<barna> Fisico, d nada!
<Fisico> :D
<barna> Fisico, to aki pra ajudar (na medida do possivel)!
<Fisico> obrigado
<SamuelMesquita> Não to conseguindo configurar a speedy no ubuntu
<cuulfeici> **
<SamuelMesquita> tentei um tutotial do ubuntu-br mas não funcionou
<cuulfeici> eh verdade q o ubuntu nao estala no uindows cete??
<SamuelMesquita> depende eu to com o Win7 e o ubuntu
<SamuelMesquita> mais foi particionado e não Wubi
<cuulfeici> o meu pece eh xispe se eu rodar o apt-get install ubuntu no uindows ele vai estalar??
<SamuelMesquita> --'
<cuulfeici> Patricia: mim ajudem!
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim: ping
<SamuelMesquita> vc tem que baixar o ubuntu no site
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim: troll detected
<Patricia> >>> cuulfeici
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkk
<cuulfeici> Patricia: quanto custa o cede de estalassaum do ubuntu???
<licensed> £aughing Øut £oud
<SamuelMesquita> alguem sabe configurar speedy no ubuntu ?
<cuulfeici> SamuelMesquita: a internet speed 100 mbps eh boa??
<licensed> cuulfeici, voce quer instalar qual ubuntu
<cuulfeici> nao achei o cede de estalassaum do ubuntu starter no sait dele!
<evandro> alguem tem sony vaio com placa nvidia gf330m no 10.10
<licensed> cuulfeici, voce pode instalar digitando install ubuntustarter
<licensed> ops
<licensed> cuulfeici, voce pode instalar digitando /quit apt install ubuntustarter
<cuulfeici> q_q""
<Patricia> SamuelMesquita nunca viz nao fou poder te ajudar
<Patricia> cuulfeici: nada para fazer, é complicado, posso te indicar um canal melhor q esse?
<cuulfeici> Patricia: quem eh essa root q vem estalada no sistema??
<pqatsi> SamuelMesquita: clica com o botao direito no icone de rede
<pqatsi> editar redes
<pqatsi> SamuelMesquita: clica na aba DSL
<pqatsi> e adiciona a conexao
<cuulfeici> eh verdade q o ispeed so roda no vista??
<stargazer> barna, Vlw pelo manual cara agora que fui ver.
<barna> stargazer, d boa! d nada!
<SamuelMesquita> eu tentei isso e não funcionou
<SamuelMesquita> =/ ubunt Filha da mãe nao quer conectar
<cuulfeici> ola! para estalar a internet no ubuntu eh necessario carregar o draiv da ethernet #modprobe internet espero ter ajudado! *.*
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}
<Patricia> cuulfeici vc deve de morrer de rir ne?,
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}""
<Patricia> ja respondeu tudo kkkkkkkkkk
<cuulfeici> **""
<cuulfeici> http://uhyeahhh.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/1235006757717.jpg?w=500&h=377 q_q""
<Patricia> cuulfeici 1+1? quantos é?
<cuulfeici> 3 ;-;
<Patricia> ^^
<barna> !offtopic
<ubottu-br> Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Patricia> cuulfeici: inteligencia artificial a sua hein? nao erra uma :P
<Patricia> desculpe barna :S
<cuulfeici> meu pce tem agade 1ghz placa d 256GB sera q roda o cs??
<Cacique> cuulfeici: acho q sim
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}""
<Cacique> cuulfeici: o até o 1.6 acho q vai...
<Cacique> cuulfeici: nunca vi esse emoticom, oq representa? '-'
<cuulfeici> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1Hd42HPD8lc/TOxdq0o2K2I/AAAAAAAALVw/iNVN5WbNGso/s576/blogdofu_forever_alone%20%289%29.jpg {º,_,º}""
<Patricia> .kick cuulfeici deixa de ser troll
<ubottu-br> Patricia: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Patricia> ¬¬
<cuulfeici> se eu quiser aprender c terei q aprender a e b antes???
<Cacique> o q o  cuulfeici fez?
 * Patricia morta de rir
<Patricia> Cacique ele é um troll chato q so, todos conhece ele
<cuulfeici> Cacique: mim ajudem! eu estalei o ubuntu mas nao achei o tema do Justin bieber nos favoritos!
<Cacique> e tem tema dele?
<cuulfeici> eu estalei o hanna montana linucs no meu naitibruiq e nele tinha!
<Ricardo__> estalei foi dose
<cuulfeici> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJyJKvCg4-Q {º,_,º}""
<cuulfeici> mim ajudem! onde fica a pasta do windows no ubuntu???
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}""
<Paulo_Carvalho> hahahaha
<cuulfeici> peregrinator_six: mim ajudem! eu nao aixei a pasta system32 do ubuntu!
<peregrinator_six> !regras | cuulfeici
<ubottu-br> cuulfeici: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | ULTRA TROLL MODE :|
<ubottu-br> peregrinator_six: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<cuulfeici> q_p""
<peregrinator_six> !abuso |  cuulfeici marginalizando com o canal
<ubottu-br> cuulfeici marginalizando com o canal: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<cuulfeici> peregrinator_six: mim ajudem! eu li na igreja ali "problemas com jogos? nos temos a solucao!" mas liguei la e o pessoal nao sabia passa da fase do GTA!
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | cuulfeici troll ao extremo
<ubottu-br> cuulfeici troll ao extremo: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | cuulfeici is troll
<ubottu-br> cuulfeici is troll: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}""
<leandrogt> boa noite a todos, alguém me diria qual o formato eu poderia usar num hd externo para usa-lo em junto com o windows?
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, o mesmo dos pen driver...
<leandrogt> boa noite amigo
<cuulfeici> leandrogt: ola! utilize o formato abnt2 obrigado! *.*
<leandrogt> mas qual? nfts ou fat?
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, se é pra o window$ qualquer dos dois está ótimo! :)
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, o window$ trabalha com esse dois ai...
<leandrogt> mas eu quero usa-lo no ubuntu e poder usar também no windows
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, Linux le qualquer desses dois formatos..
<peregrinator_six> não se preocupe não..
<barna> leandrogt, eu usaria ntfs! mas o fat tb funciona!
<barna> peregrinator_six, e ai kra blz?
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite primo! :)
<peregrinator_six> beleza sim!
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, eu também optaria pelo ntfs...!
<cuulfeici> ola! çugiro q uze reiserfs obrigado! *.*
<leandrogt>  meu hd externo aparece e some, aparece e some, to achando que ele aprendeu com david coperfield..
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, rsrsrs...
<leandrogt> eu tento formata-lo mas ele demsonta
<leandrogt> desmonta...
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, pode usar qualquer desses ai, mas se quiser nossa opinião, use o ntfs.
<barna> MarioMeyer, Andre_Gondim, ayrton, Ursinha, nictuku, tem troll no canal! help please!
<leandrogt> muito obrigado mesmo pelo auxílio, peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, sucesso primo. :)
<leandrogt> vc saberia me dizer o por que dele montar e desmontar?
<leandrogt> meu pen drive funciona normal
<peregrinator_six> leandrogt, infelizmente não... Sorry.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa noite. Poderia ajudar o leandrogt em sua duvida com o hd externo man...?!
<leandrogt> o que mais estou admirando nessa comunidade ubuntu em que pouco tempo estou é o poder de cooperação e amizade que existe entre todos...espero que um dia isso ultrapasse os meios virtuais...
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}""
<Monarquista> leandrogt, continue com este otimismo todo man, vc vai precissar m,uito dele... :)
<Monarquista> *muito...
<cuulfeici> lulz
<leandrogt> qual seria a vantagem de alguém que não fosse a de otimista?
<Monarquista> leandrogt, não estou criticando sua atitude não man... ;)
<Guest33266> back ¬¬ eita freenode
<leandrogt> eu sei disso, foi apenas uma reflexão
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}
<cuulfeici> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1291333528738.jpg
<FreeBug> cuulfeici vc por acaso é o javanunes ou coisa assim?
<FreeBug> telesp
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-03
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}"'
<coelho88> oi gente linda
<Monarquista> !abuso | por que quando eu converso sem atrapalhar quem tá com duvidas aqui no canal aprecem logo uns idiotas me chamando de troll e quando troll de verdade como este cuulfeici ficam entupindo o canal de tolice niguem fala e faz nada em...?!
<ubottu-br> por que quando eu converso sem atrapalhar quem tá com duvidas aqui no canal aprecem logo uns idiotas me chamando de troll e quando troll de verdade como este cuulfeici ficam entupindo o canal de tolice niguem fala e faz nada em...?!: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}"'""
<pqatsi> Monarquista: xover se o Andre_Gondim ta por aqui
<FreeBug> vou pedir
<Monarquista> leandrogt, back. :)
<Monarquista> leandrogt, pvt!
<cuulfeici> meu pc ubuntu 80gb hd 120ghz esta travado sera virus?? obrigado! *.*
<cuulfeici> {º,_,º}"'
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> que coisa
<FreeBug> isso cansa afff
<Monarquista> leandrogt, tá ai man...?!
<FreeBug> parece um bot chato aff
<leandrogt> I'am
<Monarquista> leandrogt, pvt por favor...
<Monarquista> :)
<leandrogt> hã?
<Monarquista> leandrogt, vai lá pra onde se me fez a pergunta..?!
<Monarquista> ;)
<leandrogt> yes
<Monarquista> a outra janela..
<FreeBug> ele nao é tao esperto
<FreeBug> proxima vez usem alguem /me interditou e o nick dele
 * FreeBug interditou *!*nbk@189.110.255.*
<FreeBug> ¬¬
<arcana> :)
<vitorlobo>  existe algum site tipo youtube que aceita .ogv e além disso mais minutos de upload? ja q no youtube de modo free, só aceita 10 min
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> o vimeo é bom
<Andre_Gondim> o que se passa?
<pqatsi> [02/12-22:10:43] -!- mode/#ubuntu-br [+i] by FreeBug
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: /mode -i #ubuntu-br
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: auditoria via pvt
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: valew cara
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<marcos> boa  noite!
<marcos> esse   ubuntu 10.10.10  é  beta?
<deth_note> marcos, saiu o 1º alfa do 11...
<deth_note> não sei se é o mesmo que vc tá falando...
<deth_note> marcos, bom dia.
<pqatsi> marcos: o 10.10 e versao estavel mais nova
<marcos> e  porq  ta  aparecendo  na  msgm  do  canal
<marcos> 10.10.10
<deth_note> marcos, o tal 10 perfeito cara...
<deth_note> não sabe das noticias não man...?!
<deth_note> 10/10/2010
<marcos> to  por  fora
<deth_note> marcos, tá perdendo nada..
<deth_note> o que vc precisa saber é que o ubuntu 10.10 é o atual!
<marcos> é o  q  tava  imaginando
<marcos> é  esse  q  uso
<deth_note> marcos, mas acabou de sair o 1º alfa do 11...
<deth_note> claro que não é nada recomendavel...
<marcos> agora  q  ta  aparecendo  essa msgm  ja  uso  um  bom  tempo 10.10
<deth_note> marcos, e ai, o que vc tá achando dele até agora...?!
<marcos> pra é  a  melhor versao  q  ja  usei
<marcos> tem gente  q  nao  gostou
<deth_note> muitas pessoas não gostaram dele mesmo não..
<deth_note> marcos, to nesse aqui ó... http://todoespacoonline.com/post.php?id=561
<deth_note> Super O.S. 64-Bits
<deth_note> se der mole só tiro em 2013! :)
<marcos> eu  64 bits  tmbm
<marcos> tetrix: vai  dormir
<tetrix> marcos, huahuahua
<marcos> :D
<tetrix> marcos, acabei de acordar, vou trabalhar
<marcos> em  q trabalha
<tetrix> sysadmin
<marcos> essa hora
<deth_note> tetrix, bom dia man.
<tetrix> mas hoje preciso dar apoio para a equipe de desenvolvimento, migracao de sistema e banco
<tetrix> marcos, tem que ser feito ah essa hora
<tetrix> deth_note, bom dia
<tetrix> :)
<deth_note> tetrix, :)
<marcos> tetrix: é  vc q faza  isso tudo
<tetrix> marcos, desenvolvimento eu dou apoio apenas, tipo quebra galho
<tetrix> na administracao dos sistemas eu tenho uma equipe pequena comigo
<tetrix> nao faco tudo sozinho
<marcos> tetrix: ganha uma  hora  extra, adicional noturno
<tetrix> se nao endoidava
<tetrix> marcos, ganho hora extra
<tetrix> marcos, mas posso escolher folga tambem
<marcos> tetrix:  boa  sorte
<megaf> lol
<tetrix> e o foda eh que o boot do win7 da esposa foi para os ares, vou ter que reparar na mao
<EngSkeeter> oia eu aqui
<EngSkeeter> \o/
<tetrix> mas primeiro tenho que descriptografar o disco inteiro, uso o truecrypt nele
<tetrix> vai demorar 31 HORAS para os 140GB
<marcos> tetrix: da  aquele  comando  milagroso
<tetrix> logo hoje isso
<thls> truecrypt? tetrix ele é confiável msmo?
<tetrix> thls, o melhor do mercado
<tetrix> thls, incluindo softwares pagos na lista
<thls> ainda tenho minhas dúvidas :)
<tetrix> thls, daniel dantas, o banqueiro corrupto, cliptografou o dele com o truecrypt, a policia federal nao conseguiu acessar e pediu ajuda para o fbi
<tetrix> o fbi passou 6 MESES com o disco
<tetrix> e NADA
<tetrix> o sistema dele eh mais seguro do que muitas solucoes como o bitlocker, TPM e ate mesmo nativas do linux
<EngSkeeter> isso eh serio tetrix ?
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, sim, eh serio
<thls> sim eu li algumas coisas sobre tetrix mais não li afirmando que foi truecrypt que ele usou
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, pode pesquisar no google, muitos portais de noticias dilvugaram isso
<thls> o governo pensou que o programa usado poderia ter algum algoritmo chave que quebraria a criptografia mais nao foi possivel
<tetrix> thls, sim, foi o truecrypt que ele usou
<tiago> alguem sabe me informar um programa para converter videos para gif no ubuntu?
<EngSkeeter> wow, se eu cirptografar meu hd do netbook, pode deixar o boot mais lento?
<thls> criptografia é um buraco negro
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, o boot em sim nao fica mais lento, ele pode perder performance para leitura de arquivos
<EngSkeeter> mesmo depois de logado?
<tetrix> pois ele descriptgrafa live
<EngSkeeter> hum
<tiago> ninguem?
<Paulo_Carvalho> o gimp com gap deve fazer isso
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, sim, ao abrir o arquivo ele faz o processo de descriptogtafar, mas a seguranca compensa
<EngSkeeter> eh sensivel a diferenca com um desk?
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, em questao de seguranca voce sempre precisa escolher entre ela e a performance
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, eu no meu uso diario nao senti diferenca
<Paulo_Carvalho> tiago eu lhe respondi
<EngSkeeter> com um processador amd athlo 3800+ x2 cai muito?
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, acredito que ela soh eh sentida em casos especificos ou em um teste de strees
<tiago> foi mal num tinha visto
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, acredito que nao
<EngSkeeter> eu tenho muitos arquivos volumosos, isso pode afetar?
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, nao eh perceptivel a olho nu
<tetrix> EngSkeeter, faca um teste, o processo eh reversivel
<marcos> tetrix: nao  era  melhor  ele  ter mandado  pros  ares  o  hd
<tetrix> soh nao esqueca a senha
<tiago> mas o gimp só edita imagens ñ é?
<deth_note> pra quem tem aminsanidade de tentar esa loucura... http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/12/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-alfa-1/
<deth_note> *insanidade..
<EngSkeeter> eh, vou tentar no meu hd de 80gb se der certo...
<tetrix> marcos, quando a policia chega e apreende nao dah para dizer: me empresta o hd um minuto?
<EngSkeeter> aushaushuas
<Paulo_Carvalho> sim mas o plugim gap permite trabalhar com vídeos
<marcos> tetrix:  deveria  ter  instalado uma  bomba relogio  no  hd
<tetrix> marcos, alem disso, existem empresas especializadas em ler dados de HDD muito danificados, apenas tendo acesso ao disco, muitas vezes conseguem recuperar infos importantes
<tetrix> o fbi com certeza tem acesso ah isso
<Paulo_Carvalho> acho que o projeto gap inclusive dá sequência ao cine paint
<marcos> qualquer  coisa  apretava o  botao
<marcos> :D
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas isso não tenho certeza
<tetrix> marcos, seguranca garantida eh criptgrafia forte mesmo
<marcos> danificado pode  ser
<tiago> como eu instalo esse plugim?
<marcos> nada  é  perfeito
<tetrix> nao dah para esperar dar um wipe com 33 passos no hd inteiro e nem pedir emprestado para destruir.
<Paulo_Carvalho> tem nos repositórios
<tetrix> e mesmo assim podem conseguir recuperar
<thls> pois é
<thls> rsrs
<tiago> ok vou dar uma procurada
<Paulo_Carvalho> depois de instalado aparece um novo ítem no menu
<thls> faz uma formatação de baixo nivel
<thls> e enche o hd
<thls> 10 x
<tiago> obrigado por enquanto
<thls> com porcaria
<thls> auishausa
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas dá uma pesquisada sobre ele na net
<tetrix> thls, nao existe isso de low level hoje em dia
<tiago> ok
<thls> tetrix eu usaria somente o dd if=... of=/dev/random
<thls> ops
<thls> é ao contrario
<tetrix> thls,  existem casos de recuperacao de dados com hds sobre-escritos 70 vezes
<tetrix> thls, claro com empresas super-especializadas
<tetrix> e softwares milhonarios
<tetrix> e especialistas fodasticos
<thls> eu vi um software que vale 100 mil
<thls> está doido
<tetrix> thls, entendeu o por que voce nao esta seguro apenas com uma formatacao ou wipe de alguns passos
<tetrix> daniel dantas que o diga
<marcos> hd   so  destruindo mesmo
<tetrix> marcos, destruindo tambem nao vai, primeiro como ja disse nao dah para pedir empresatado para a policia ou o ladrao e destruir
<marcos> :D
<thls> a nao ser que tenha um copo de acido do lado do pc que vc joga atravessa tdo marcos srsrs
<tetrix> e segundo que no caso da policia eles tem acesso a recursos de recuperacao de hds muito danificados
<marcos> de  qualquer  jeito  vao  descobrir  o  q tem  la
<tetrix> a nao ser que voce ande com C4 no bolso pronto para explodir o hd, ou um conjunto de chaves torx para abrir e passar uma lixa no prato
<tetrix> marcos, eles nao destroem, deixam o hd guardado como prova... para sempre
<tetrix> mesmo nao conseguindo ler... hoje
<thiago_> Boa NOite, pessoal
<tetrix> daqui a alguns anos vai ser possivel com o hardware do futuro
<thiago_> Alguém aqui pode me ajudar??
<tetrix> marcos, com criptografia forte fica MUITO mais dificil de descobrir, mais dificil do que destruindo
<tetrix> a nao ser que voce criptografe, destrua e passe uma lixa com acido
<tetrix> ai ferrou
<thiago_> instalei a nova versão do ubuntu - Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<marcos> tetrix: :D AI  E DEMAIS
<thiago_> e como tenho uma partição separada da raís(/home) fiquei com algumas configuraçoes da antiga versão que ja tinha
<marcos> tetrix:  nao adiantou  de nada  isso  tudo, ele  ja  nao  ta  preso?
<tetrix> marcos, mas com as provas no notebook pegaria mais tempo de cadeia e outras pessoas seriam envolvidas e acabriam contando mais ainda
<thiago_> o problema é o seguinte: não consigo ter acessoa ao synaptic através do menu (System>Administration)
<thiago_> como posso resolver aquilo?
<marcos> tetrix:  depois  dde apanhar  ele  entrega  ate  a mae  dele
<marcos> :D
<tetrix> marcos, eh PF, nao policia civil...
<tetrix> crime finnaceiro eh outro nivel
<marcos> tetrix:  e vc  acha  q  eles  fazem  rir o ladrao
<thiago_> ?
<tetrix> marcos, nao fazem rir, mas nao tem tortura como nessas delegacias de bairro
<tetrix> marcos, TODA a emprensa acompanhou o caso, ninguem estah doido
<tetrix> um landraozinho de beira de estrada apanhando ninguem liga
<tetrix> um banqueiro que esta na midia eh outra historia
<tetrix> policia federal tem outros meios para conseguir o que precisa
<tetrix> eh policia com treinamento, curso superior, orcamento
<marcos> tetrix: so  se  o  policial  for  corrupto  tbm
<tetrix> policia civil e militar nem ganha o salario direito, nao tem treinamnto... acabam partindo para porrada
<tetrix> marcos, corrupcao jah eh outra historia
<marcos> tetrix: corrupto tem  medo  de  bater  em  bacana
<tetrix> marcos, e policial decente nao bate por que sabe que eh errado, e a PF tem seu foco em investigacao inteligente
<tetrix> provas sao o mais importante
<marcos> tetrix: é pressão  e investigação   só  assim  funciona
<tetrix> gampo telefonico
<tetrix> sigilo bancario quebrado
<tetrix> investigaca da familia, amigos
<EngSkeeter> thiago_, consegue acessar de outra forma?
<marcos> falora!
<thiago_> ENgSkeeter
<thiago_> EngSkeeter, sim eu consigo pelo terminal
<EngSkeeter> entao edita a entrada no menu
<thiago_> eu já tentei editar adisionando sudo synaptic, mas não funciona
<tetrix> thiago_, se nao se importar de perder algumas configs do ubuntu: rm -rf ~/.gconf
<thiago_> que riscos eu posso ter depois desse comando
<tetrix> thiago_, nesse diretorio estao gravadas configuracoes que voce fez no seu peril, configs do gnome, como icones
<tetrix> thiago_, em uma instalacao nova esse diretorio nao existe
<thiago_> aliás, eu sei que o gconf é um componente do gnome pra configurar menu
<thiago_> isso
<thiago_> ok
<thiago_> mas depois de reiniciar o sistema é criado um gconf padrão?
<tetrix> thiago_, depois que voce configurar qualquer coisa o sistema o cria de novo para guardar as configs
<thiago_> hum
<tetrix> meu desk de vez em quando ficava doido na epoca que usava KDE
<thiago_> vou tentar
<tetrix> era soh dar um rm .kde e volava ao normal
<tetrix> isso soh era necessario quando eu fazia merda, claro
<thiago_> eu acho que não funcionou
<thiago_> tenho que reiniciar?
<thiago_> o sistema?
<thiago_> tetrix, eu tentei mas não funcionou
<Pskol> \
<flawin> Não consigo por imagem de exibição no Empathy. Alguém pode ajudar?
<flawin> Não consigo por imagem de exibição no Empathy. Alguém pode ajudar?
<flawin>  Não consigo por imagem de exibição no Empathy. Alguém pode ajudar?
<vitorlobo> flawin: sudo get-apt install emesene
<vitorlobo> q é bem melhor
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> a ja saiu
<ffr76> Bom dia ___SEXTA-FEIRA___OBA :>)
<pqatsi> lugar errado pra isso nao:
<pqatsi> ?
<ffr76> PQ???
<pqatsi> leia o topico
<ffr76> Eu amo a liberdade por isto estou aqui !!! canal tecnico ubuntu !!!
<pqatsi> [03/12-09:06:06] -!- Topic for #ubuntu-br: || Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Quer colar erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Deseja reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic:  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<pqatsi> ffr76: ok, mas cuidado com o off... eles costumam virar monstros bem grandes por aqui
<ffr76> ok foi so um pequeno comentario!!!
<arcana> Bons dias Member
<Punkx> pessoal.. bom dia
<Gomex> Punkx, dia
<Punkx> estou tentando gravar um cd com o brasero e acontece esse erro:
<Punkx> Checking session consistency (brasero_burn_check_session_consistency brasero-burn.c:1741)
<Punkx> Unsupported type of task operation
<Punkx> Session error : Ocorreu um erro interno (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2839)
<arcana> Punkx: bom dia http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558038
<arcana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/529696
<natsha> bom dia
<arcana> natsha: bom dia
<natsha>  preciso de uma ajuda
<arcana> natsha: diga o problema, se alguem souber vai te ajudar
<natsha> queo imprimir um boleto e  o pc esta pedindo javascript
<natsha>  oq que faço
<arcana> qual navegador vc esta a usar?
<natsha> mozilla firefox
<arcana> Editar > preferencias > aba conteudo > Permitir javascript
<arcana> lembre se de recarregar a pagina Tecla global F5
<ptl> chegay
<arcana> ptl: :D bom dia
<ptl> Bom dia!!!! Tá em Portugal?
<arcana> ptl ¬¬ nao
<ptl> Bão
<ptl> Pensei que fosse, pelo "está a usar".
<ptl> Alguém sabe se deu zica nos servidores ipv6 da freenode?
<pqatsi> ptl: ae
<arcana> O.o
<ptl> Tentei conectar e nem rolou.
<ptl> Falae pqatsi
<pqatsi> ptl: to via ipv6 manow
<ptl> Tá de ipv6 ou ipv4?
<ptl> Pow
<pqatsi> [03/12-08:16:31] -!- Irssi: Connecting to chat.freenode.net [2001:6b0:e:2018::172] port 7000
<ptl> Por que eu não consigo?
<pqatsi> [03/12-08:16:33] -!- Irssi: Connection to chat.freenode.net established
<pqatsi> [03/12-08:16:33] !leguin.freenode.net *** Looking up your hostname...
<ptl> 10:08 [freenode2] *** Irssi: Reconnecting to irc.freenode.net [2001:6b0:e:2018::172] port 6667 - use /RMRECONNS to abort
<pqatsi> ah cara, eu to usando ssl
<pqatsi> conexao unencrypted e coisa do capeta
<ptl> Agora só rola ipv6 por ssl?
<pqatsi> nao sei
<pqatsi> eu sei que unencrypted eu n conecto nao
<pqatsi> ssl on veins
<arcana> Vou reparar meu cliente irc, pqatsi achei onde esta o erro
<ptl> Já volto
<ptl> xô tentar.
<natsha> arcana ;o javascript esta lá
<natsha> o que é tecla global
<natsha> desculpa eu sou aprendiz
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> natsha: e um vacilo da arcana em usar pt_PT ao inves de pt_BR
<Trovic>  /away
<Xilema> mmm Ok, perfeito Xchat ¬¬
<arcana> isso me faz cair por flood >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539368/  <<
<arcana> natsha desmarca de ok, marca novamente  e de ok
<arcana> Teclas Global, teclas de atalho,
<tetrix> hau!
<natsha> bom dia
<natsha> vou imprimir um boleto e  aparece dizendo que eu tenho que instalar o javascript e ja esta instalado
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar
<natsha> se for possivel
<arcana> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ptl> pqatsi: não conecta aqui nem a pau
<pqatsi> cara
<arcana> natsha estranho, se esta "ativado" é para funcionar, tenta por outro navegador
<pqatsi> ptl: faz ai
<ptl> pqatsi: dá erro de certificado
<pqatsi> ip -f inet6 r l
<ptl> pqatsi: e eu tentei TODA a receita disso aqui: http://pthree.org/2010/01/31/freenode-ssl-and-sasl-authentication-with-irssi/
<pqatsi> ptl: cara, tem um script esperto que fizem que resolve isso
<natsha> vou instalar esse chromium
<ptl> cap_sasl.pl ? instalei e configurei
<pqatsi> o thotypous q me passou
<natsha> ja volto
<pqatsi> nao nao
<pqatsi> sasl e outra coisa
<ptl> pqatsi: http://pastebin.com/SKSQpVvD
<ptl> e qual é o script?
<ptl> ow, nictuku
<ptl> tá quieto, meu
<ptl> aua
<ptl> ahue
<pqatsi> ptl: to tentando achar
<ptl> agora que vi que o kvirc tá dizendo que tem 4 usuários quentes no canal
<ptl> que nome
<pqatsi> [03/12-11:15:49] < pqatsi> ptl: to tentando achar
<arcana> natsha, depois instala o pacote de idioma, chromium-browser-l10n
<ptl> sim, sim
<ptl> pqatsi: o nictuku que tá quieto, aquele assunto lá
<ptl> ehahe
<pqatsi> [A[A[A[A└─[~]> tar --lzma -tvf  Documentos/AntigoHomeArch.tar.lzma | grep ".irssi"
<pqatsi> isso demora, sabia?
<pqatsi> ptl: uh?
<ptl> pqatsi: nevermind :)
<ptl> lzma
<ptl> que compressão doida é essa?
<ptl> h... 7z
<ptl> *ah... 7zip
<ptl> demora mesmo :P
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> lzma
<pqatsi> nao e 7z
<pqatsi> (nao diretamente)
<pqatsi> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Lempel%E2%80%93Ziv%E2%80%93Markov_chain_algorithm
<ptl> cadeia de markov nãããão
<ksunstorm> alguem com problema pra atualizar ubuntu tweak?
<ffr76> não consigo deletar regra do firewall !!!
<ptl> faz flush
<ffr76> como ???
<natsha> fui instalar o chromium deu erro
<ffr76> quando digito ufw delete 2 allow xxxx!!!devole comando e sua listagem
<ptl> ufw?
<natsha> o que eu faço para o meu pc voltar ao normal
<ptl> pensei em iptables
<pescador_de_ilus> gostaria de saber como eu faço pra participar da comunidade ubuntu-br...na parti de divulgação
<natsha> me ajuda  ai por favor
<pescador_de_ilus> gostaria de receber e distribuir cds
<pescador_de_ilus> coisas do tipo
<ptl> natsha: ué, tem que ser mais descritivo(a) do problema
<ptl> natsha: que erro que deu? por onde você tentou instalar?
<ptl> pqatsi: ainda não rolou? teu home antigo tem 100G? :P
<natsha> pelo synaptic
<arcana> natsha qual o erro?
<pqatsi> ptl: calmae
<natsha> o erro que eu quero improimir um boleto e pede esse tal javascript
<natsha> imprimir
<arcana> natsha, pode tirar um print da tela e me mostrar?
<natsha> pera i vou te mandar
<ptl> agora fiquei confuso. O javascript parou de funcionar no seu chromium?
<arcana> com o erro
<ptl> eu tentaria no terminal: sudo aptitude --reinstall chromium-browser
<arcana> ptl :P ela acabou de instalar
<natsha> o chromium nem instalou
<arcana> acredito ser outra coisa
<arcana> natsha, :O
<arcana> natsha pq?
<natsha> um momento
<arcana> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/chromium-browser
<ptl> ffr76: tentou apenas ufw delete 2
<ptl> ?
<ffr76> ptl sim de varias maneiras
<Um_cara_qualquer> em pessoal, eu to com um probleminha no windows... alguem sabe um canal especializado pra esse SO?
<ffr76> ptl,so naum consegui ainda de cabeça para baixo :>)
<Mordekhay2K> Boa tarde pessoal, sou novo aqui e sou novo no mundo do linux
<arcana> Um_cara_qualquer #windows
<Mordekhay2K> o ubuntu e meu primeiro linux
<Um_cara_qualquer> arcana brigadu ;*
<arcana> Mordekhay2K Welcome
<ffr76> ptl,ja tentei tb desativar o ufw e depois excluir a rule
<Mordekhay2K> thx
<ptl> ffr76: o ufw deve usar um arquivo de configuração. Tentou desativar (baixar) o firewall e aí editar na unha o arquivo?
<ffr76> ptl,mas o danado retorna como se o comando estivesse escrito errado
<ptl> dá um man ufw-framework
<ptl> você vai ver uma listagem de arquivos
<ffr76> ptl,e pra ja
<ptl> ffr76: ele pode estar pegando algum erro de sintaxe nas regras e dar erro por causa disso, o melhor é um reset, não acha?
<ffr76> ptl,esta foi minha a2 opção
<ptl> se você der dpkg --purge ufw e depois aptitude install ufw isso vai remover os arquivos de configuração e instalar os 'zerados'
<natsha> /home/natsha/Área de Trabalho/Captura_de_tela.png/home/natsha/Área de Trabalho/Captura_de_tela.png
<natsha> perai deu erro
<ptl> natsha: imageshack.us
<ffr76> ptl,ufw-framework no have
<natsha> deixa pra lá vou tentar
<natsha> valeu o brigada
<natsha> tchau
<arcana> natsha nao
<arcana> pvt
<ffr76> ptl,falow vou desinstalar e instalar novamente ate mais ....
<ptl> ffr76: estranho, conferi aqui e a manpage ufw-framework está no pacote ufw.
<ptl> ow...
<ptl> esse AFK pra dizer que está ausente ("away") eu acho tão inadequado!
<Mordekhay2K> onde consigo documentacao para aprender a mexer no linux?
<ptl> Pouca gente sabe o que é AFK e siglas são manias de estadunidenses cretinos, não de brasileiros
<ptl> Mordekhay2K: googleie por foca linux
<pqatsi> hein?
<pqatsi> ptl: away from keyboard
<pqatsi> meio non sense, mas diz sim
<pqatsi> ptl: n tava no meu home veilho
<Mordekhay2K> obrigado
<ptl> "Away" já era ruim porque é em inglês, acho "ausente" melhor. Mas AFK é totalmente inadequado, quem não sabe a sigla não vai entender. A pessoa tem que saber não só inglês mas jargão técnico.
<ptl> pqatsi: é isso que estou criticando, usar uma sigla, uma cifra, algo difícil de saber o que é, para supostamente informar.
<ptl> use [ausente], até [away]... Mas AFK, pow?
<ptl> É elitismo e o nick acaba não informando
<pqatsi> achei ptl
<ptl> opa!!!
<ptl> :D \o/ gimme gimme gimme
<ptl> hehe
<pqatsi> ptl: http://pastebin.com/Qct3MwrX
<pescador_de_ilus> alguém sabe de um programa bom para manipular bancos de dados...tipo SQL-Front
<ptl> pqatsi: estranho, isso parece exatamente o que eu fiz, mas vou tentar. Valeu. Vou desconectar
<EduardeCalibal> pescador_de_ilus, uso o flamerobin, mas as vezes não consigo fazer uma coisa que outra com ele.
<pqatsi> dbdesigner
<pescador_de_ilus> tem um tal de emma mais não é bom não
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, busquei por gdb nos repositórios e veio uma penca de cosias...
<EduardeCalibal> pescador_de_ilus, verifica se por ali não acha nada que te agrade.
<pescador_de_ilus> eu gostaria de usar um programa parecido com o sql-front tá dificil de encontrar
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se vejo como é esse que você fala.
<EduardeCalibal> Momento
<ricardoromao> Fala povo, alguem sabe oq pega com o Ubuntu no Dell Latitude e4310? Eu não consigo usar um monitor externo como extensor do desktop, ele simplesmente assume como se ele fosse o principal
<EduardeCalibal> ricardoromao, tenho um problema parecido, uso um placa com saída para TV, ai quando o monitor esta desligado o xorg não acerta a frequência e o monitor não liga.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, liga, mas fica em baixo consumo.
<EduardeCalibal> A solução é configurar cada monitor no xorg.
<ricardoromao> EduardeCalibal, o meu liga normalmente, mas ele joga todo o conteudo para o monitor e deixa a tela do note como slave
<ricardoromao> pela logica, o monitor tem que ser o slave
<EduardeCalibal> Quer os dois com a mesma imagem?
<EduardeCalibal> Um espelho do outro.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou quer 2 monitores, como uma tela maior.
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<ricardoromao> EduardeCalibal, nao, quero o monitor externo como uma area de trabalho e o notebook com todos os menus
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui fiz como espelho, acho que vai ter que configurar mesmo no xorg.
<EduardeCalibal> Não fiz funcionar ainda então não tenho a experiência, mas vou ler aqui as configurações...
<ricardoromao> Quando eu ligo o monitor externo, ele leva todos os menus pro monitor e deixa o notebook sem nada
<EduardeCalibal> pescador_de_ilus, chegou a testar o flamerobin?
<pescador_de_ilus> ainda não
<pescador_de_ilus> nem conhecia :P
<pescador_de_ilus> vou da uma olhada
<pescador_de_ilus> muito obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, vi algumas telas do sqlfront e não achei "tãoooo" diferente assim.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Só testando ai para saber se vai te servir também, já conectei ele apenas com mysql e firebird então não sei para quais BD ele funciona além disso.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver o seu caso agora ricardoromao, momento.
<galvao> bom dia,
<galvao> baixei o iso do ubuntu 10.10 e queria fazer a upgrade do meu 10.04, como faço sem preder os arquivos
<galvao> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Arrisco a dizer que seus arquivos não correm risco salvo se você apagar partições.  Mas acho que é melhor consultar alguém que esteja usando ubuntu agora...
<galvao> ok
<pqatsi> galvao: apt-cdrom
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get update
<pqatsi> sudo update-manager -d
<pqatsi> morreu maria
<galvao> ok, pqatsi
<pqatsi> consulte o apt-cdrom
<pqatsi> se nao me engano e
<pqatsi> sudo apt-cdrom add
<pqatsi> mas nao lembro
<EduardeCalibal> ricardoromao, chegou a configurar seus monitores no xorg?  Acho que a definição de quem é primeiro e quem é o segundo vem durante a carga do sistema, talvez da própria configuração física da máquina para o vídeo primário.
<EduardeCalibal> pqatsi, apt-cdrom add, correto.
<pqatsi> :D
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> ricardoromao, de qualquer forma acho que pode definir o primário após configurar os dois monitores no xorg e usar alguma opção para dizer que deseja que um será o primeiro e outro o segundo.
<ricardoromao> EduardeCalibal, bom, vou reconfigurar o xorg, vamos ver o que acontece
<EduardeCalibal> Estou "garimpando" aqui em busca da opção que diz quem é o primeiro...
<EduardeCalibal> Fica na seção Screen...
<pqatsi> praq configurar isso na mao?
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, pode configurar por algum programa...
<EduardeCalibal> É que trabalho mais com terminal mesmo.  Se tiver uma dica já passa para ele como configurar por modo gráfico.
<EduardeCalibal> É que uso Debian aqui, tenho a configuração do vídeo visível próximo ao relógio, não sei se é o mesmo com o Ubuntu...
<EduardeCalibal> Já tirei umas ideias aqui e vou testar ali.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ptl> pqatsi: não rolou de jeito nenhum, nem com o script
<ptl> pqatsi: mas valeu pela ajuda aí
<ptl> vou dormir
<ptl> falow
<pqatsi> eita
<pqatsi> ptl: falow mano
<EduardeCalibal> ricardoromao, mais uma coisa, no xorg.conf, na linha onde provavelmente esta escrito screen 0 pode mudar para 1, acho que muda o monitor primário desta forma.
<ptl> pqatsi: o pior é que tentei em ipv4 e ipv6 e deu o mesmo nos dois casos. bom, fui
<EduardeCalibal> Na minha esta assim essa linha: Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<pqatsi> vixi
<EduardeCalibal> Vou lá testar...
<novato> Bom dia a Todos
<novato> Meu sistema não está exibindo o ano na data algm sabe como resolver isso
<novato> Aparece tudo, semana, dia, mes, hora, menos o ano
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Você quer dizer no relógio?
<novato> é eduardo na barra não esta aparecendo o ano
<novato> Eduarde
<EduardeCalibal> Na minha não aparece também...
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei se tem como mostrar, vou ver aqui.
<novato> o meu exibia antes normalmente mais numa atualização deixou de exibir depois
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser algum desses programinhas que roda na barra.
<novato> os meus são os mesmo que estavam, eu notei que esse problema começou depois de uma atualização
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi, acho que deve ter um arquivo com o formato do que é mostrado, só precisa reconfigurar.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora saber onde é que é a questão.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar.
<ffr76> quando digito ufw delete 2 allow xxxx!!!devolve comando e sua listagem
<ffr76> quando digito ufw delete 2 allow xxxx!!!devolve comando e sua listagem
<EduardeCalibal> Através gconf-editor, mas não achei ainda...
<novato> qual a pasta no gconf
<EduardeCalibal> Conseguiu abrir ele?
<EduardeCalibal> gconf-editor?
<novato> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai em /apps/panel/applets/
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui no meu pode estar diferente do seu
<novato> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Achei em applet2/prefs/custom_format
<EduardeCalibal> Esse custom_format é o formato da data que vai usar.
<novato> achei em aplet 0
<novato> aplet0/prefs
<EduardeCalibal> Ve ai qual tem o nome de clock.
<novato> nao tem clock em nenhum
<EduardeCalibal> Não, não aparece no nome, aparece na descrição.
<novato> quanto ao formato como eu digito lá, o meu está em branco
<novato> ah ta
<novato> dono da chave- clock aplet é isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Quando estiver em um campo nos detalhes aparece quem é o dono.
<EduardeCalibal> É.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não deu certo aqui, estou vendo ainda como configurar...
<novato> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Achei.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem duas chaves que precisa mudar.
<novato> quais
<EduardeCalibal> Uma que esta escrito format, precisa mudar para custom
<EduardeCalibal> Na hora a tua data já fica uma bagunça, é por que funcionou.
<novato> custom_format?
<EduardeCalibal> Ai vai em custom_format e, usando o padrão do strftime vai definir o formato.
<novato> a format meu ta 24-h
<novato> eu mudo pra custom?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ver o padrão do strftime com o comando em um terminal: man strftime
<EduardeCalibal> É
<novato> bom agora eu mudo o que?
<novato> como é esse formato para q eu possa alterar
<EduardeCalibal> %H:%M:%S %d/%m/%Y
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é isso que quer.
<EduardeCalibal> Coloca no valor de custom_format
<EduardeCalibal> Da chave custom_format
<novato> eu digito isso na chave
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<EduardeCalibal> No valor dela, não no mome dela.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai pode ir testando, maiores detalhes pode ver com o comando man.
<EduardeCalibal> Massa.  :D
<novato> deu certo obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Vou almoçar...  Fui.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<skletenblack> alguem online?
<skletenblack> me ajuda? o meu problema  é : quando digito no terminal -> perl exemplo.pl da certo , mais eu quando digito ./exemplo.pl não dá acontece : permição negada , Obs : sim estou como root / e aconteçe isso com os exploits em Python , ruby , perl etc..  como faço ?
<sandrossv> skletenblack: meu chute: coloca "#!/usr/bin/env perl" na primeira linha do codigo depois da permissão pra ele "chmod +x exemplo.pl"
<sandrossv> *CHUTE*
<skletenblack> hum
<skletenblack> da um exemplo ai !
<sandrossv> ?
<crimeboy> sandrossv: ele quer que vc desenhe
<sandrossv> ata
<sandrossv> skletenblack: q parte vc não entendeu /
<sandrossv> ?
<sandrossv> PS: sem as aspas ;)
<skletenblack> bash-3.1# bash-3.1# !/usr/bin/env perl ./ProFTPD.pl
<skletenblack> bash: !/usr/bin/env: event not found
<skletenblack> bash-3.1#
<skletenblack> assim ?
<edenc> skletenblack: não, dentro do arquivo
<skletenblack> hum
<edenc> skletenblack: primeira linha do código
<skletenblack> pera ai
<edenc> depois chmod u+x exemplo.pl
<skletenblack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539462/
<skletenblack> assim ?
<sandrossv> skletenblack: #!/usr/bin/env perl é na primeira linha do arquivo exemplo.pl
<sandrossv> skletenblack: sim
<skletenblack> pera ai vou tentar
<sandrossv> skletenblack: agora no terminal chmod +x exemplo.pl
<edenc> sim
<sandrossv> edenc: qual a diferença de +x e u+x ?
<skletenblack> olha ai
<skletenblack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539463/
<sandrossv> hmm
<edenc> sandrossv: o u+x dá permissão só para o dono do arquivo
<edenc> o +x seta todos os bits de execução que já não estão setados
<edenc> skletenblack: ah, você tá rodando como root
<skletenblack> sim
<skletenblack> por q?
<skletenblack> tem q rodar comO?
<edenc> skletenblack: ls -l proftpd.pl
<edenc> me diz o que sai
<skletenblack> bash-3.1# ls -l proftpd.pl
<skletenblack> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15558 2010-12-03 13:15 proftpd.pl
<skletenblack> bash-3.1#
<skletenblack> deu certo ?
<edenc> não
<skletenblack> hum!
<edenc> chmod u+x proftpd.pl
<edenc> skletenblack: já que você está interessado em segurança, eu recomendo que você tire um tempo pra entender as permissões do unix
<skletenblack> bash-3.1# chmod u+x proftpd.pl
<skletenblack> bash-3.1#
<skletenblack> edenc  : hum ! Obrigado!
<skletenblack> mas tipo se eu quero executar assim : perl exemplo.pl o exploit vai funcionar da mesma maneira q eu digitasse assim ./exemplo.pl ???
<edenc> skletenblack: depende
<skletenblack> porq ?
<edenc> se tiverem dois perls na máquina, pode ser que o perl da linha de comando seja diferente do perl que o /usr/bin/env perl roda
<skletenblack> e então , me responde : eu uso o slackware ! na hora de logar eu coloco / login :root | senha : blablabla , ai eu logo como root ! tem como eu logar como usuário comum ? sem root ?
<skletenblack> e como faço pra ter só um perl ?
<edenc> instala só um
<edenc> eu tenho 6 perls na minha máquina, mas é porque eu sou desenvolvedor
<skletenblack> hum
<skletenblack> tem como eu logar como usuário comum ? sem root ?
<edenc> bom, aqui é um canal de ubuntu
<edenc> e eu entrei hoje, na verdade, não sei o nível de tolerância que o pessoal tem com off topic aqui
<sandrossv> skletenblack: na verdade, o mais correto é não usar o root como usuario "padrão"
<skletenblack> é mesmo ! mas tipo lá no canal do slackware-br se eu façouma pergunta dessas o cara me kika !
<edenc> é porque geralmente o pessoal não gosta de ajudar pessoas que brincam com exploits
<skletenblack> é ja perssebi isso !
<sandrossv> ouch!
<sandrossv> Mas depende pra q ele ta usando exploit
<edenc> sandrossv: porque depende?
<skletenblack> então eu disse pros cara que era minha maquina virtual winxp , ai os cara nem ligo !
<sandrossv> edenc: se for pro mal ou pro bem
<sandrossv> xD
<skletenblack> eu quero aprender a me defender !
<edenc> bom, rodar exploit não é a melhor forma de aprender a se defender
<skletenblack> e tb quero to fuçando sobre programação
<edenc> sandrossv: não vejo como exploit pode funcionar "pro bem" ;)
<skletenblack> pod sim  se eu consseguir penetrar na makina , posso resolver o problema dela
<sandrossv> pode usar pra teste no proprio servidor, eu acredito
<edenc> sandrossv: ah, se bem que tem o projeto de hacks de dados públicos
<edenc> vai ter um hackathon a partir de hoje em sp
<sandrossv> legal
<skletenblack> e tb quero aprender programação , porq vamo ser cinceros , esses cara q criam os exploits são verdadeiros profissionais em programação!
<edenc> sandrossv: só que eu acho que se você quer aprender a se defender, saber o básico é o primeiro passo
<edenc> no caso, entender como funcionam as permissões, etc.
<skletenblack> hum
<edenc> tem muito mais problemas de segurança causados por configuração inadequada do SO do que exploit de software em si
<skletenblack> ta agradeço muito mesmo pelos concelhos e pelas ajuda e tb pela atenção ! Obrigado a todos !
<skletenblack> tenho q "fuçar" fui ...
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com uma dúvida aqui sobre o gnome.  É possível usar um segundo monitor mas ao invés de espelho ou área expandida usar ele associado a uma área de trabalho diferente?
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem consegue avancar em vídeos html5
<Paulo_Carvalho> aqui eu não consigo pular pra parte que eu quero no vídeo é um saco
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que isso pode ser coisa da codificação do vídeo, mas não vou dar certeza nesta informação...
<licensed> dá pra usar coringa em python? if (endereco==*sao*)
<barna> pqatsi, pvt!
<deth_note> rsrsrsrrs... http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/e-se-os-browsers-fossem-celebridades/
<Andre_Gondim> deth_note, use o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic para isso ;)
<deth_note> Andre_Gondim: obrigado, tava queredno pra colocar lá também. :0
<deth_note> :)
<MaL0> oi
<george_> boa tarde
<george_> boa tarde, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<MaL0> boa tarde george_
<MaL0> que aconteceu?
<george_> estou rodando o ubuntu 10.10 64-bits
<barna> george_, manda a pergunta! se alguem souber vai lhe responder!
<george_> e após tentar uma atualização do linux kernel 2.6.35 (40) para o 41, um pacote ficou nao totalmente instalado nem totalmente removido
<george_> no log de erro, as vezes da erro de saída 2, as vezes 1
<barna> george_, como q fez essa atualização?
<george_> já tentei todos os comandos que vi em foruns, como sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<george_> install -f
<george_> já apaguei no /var/lib/cache/apt/partial
<george_> nada resolveu
<george_> synaptics tambem nao
<george_> foi uma atualização de rotina
<george_> que apareceu pra fazer no gerenciador
<george_> agora, todos os pacotes que removo ou instalo dao erro
<george_> pq o kernel 2.6.35 (41) nao esta instalado corretamente
<george_> já tentei desinstalar os headers e reinstalar todo o kernel 2.6.35, mas tampouco funcionou
<pqatsi> george_: sudo apt-get -f install
<pqatsi> se nao der
<george_> tb nao deu certo, ja havia tentado
<pqatsi> sudo dpkg -a --configure
<pqatsi> ^
<george_> tamb em ja tentei, continua com o mesmo erro
<pqatsi> entao vc vai fazer favor de colocar o erro num paste
<pqatsi> tem o paste.ubuntu.com, o pastebin.com pastebin.ca pastie.org
<pqatsi> escolhe um e manda
<george_> quer dizer colar aqui no chat?
<pqatsi> NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO
<pqatsi> LEIA O QUE ESCREVI
<pqatsi> grato
 * pqatsi nota que a bola de cristal parou de funcionar porque o arsenio acabou - maldita bacteria
<george_> ok pqatsi
<barna> !pastebin | george_
<ubottu-br> george_: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<george_> http://pastie.org/1345215
<george_> esta é a url?
<pqatsi> claro que deu pau
<pqatsi> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<pqatsi> e corrige o que ta com pau la
<pqatsi> ele ta reclamando da linha 23
<pqatsi> provavelmente precisa de uma quebra de linha por la
<george_> a ver
<pqatsi> arrume isso e reconfigure o pacote
<pqatsi> george_: e vc precisa aprender a ler antes de falar
<deth_note> ...
<george_> amigos, é a primeira vez que entro em chat do linux ubuntu, desculpem mas nao conhecço muitos termos que para vcs sao comuns, de qualquer maneira, obrigado pela boa vontade em me ajudar, estou a procurar a linha 23
<pqatsi> george_: ne questao de termos, e só realmente aprender a ler
<pqatsi> ta la no erro ele reclamando da linha 23
<pqatsi> ler esso e um saco, confesso, mas ajuda bastante
<george_> bem a linha 23 diz: GRUB_GFXMODE=>>1024x768-24<<
<george_> como proceder?
<pqatsi> cole o arquivo todo no paste plz
<george_> ok
<george_> http://pastie.org/1345238
<pqatsi> ta errado george_
<pqatsi> troca << e >> por "
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> e tira esse -24
<pqatsi> fica
<pqatsi> GRUB_GFXMODE="1024x768"
<pqatsi> george_: e obviamente manda reconfigurar o pacote
<george_> muito obrigado a todos pela ajuda
<george_> vou reiniciar e verificar se os erros estao solucionados
<pqatsi> resolveu?
<Gomex> Pessoal
<Gomex> Estou tentando instalar o ie4linux no 10.10
<Gomex> Da dando esse erro : http://pastebin.com/QXHVtbNF
<just_single> just_single
<george_> caro pqatsi, depois de modificar aquela linha e reiniciar, o grub mudou de resolução, mas apareciam apenas opções para o modo seguro, consegui iniciar em modo de visualização seguro
<george_> como voltar opções de kernel para o grub que nao sejam recovery mode?
<just_single> alguem pode dizer o que é LPI sou nvo no  linux
<Platao> linux professional institute
<just_single> como consigo mateial para estudar?
<just_single> perdao,material
<Platao> vc pode usar o guia da foca linux para ter uma base
<Platao> ou ler livros especializados
<just_single> hum.como consigo esses livros
<deth_note> just_single: vc é de qual estado...?!
<just_single> estado ce
<george_> amigos, alguém pode me dizer como faço para voltar a ter no grub as opções de kernel que nao sejam recovery mode?
<pqatsi> george_: rodou o update-grub depois
<Platao> veja; http://www.lpibrasil.com.br/
<pqatsi> sudo update-grub
<george_> rodei sim
<george_> salvei o arquivo e rodei o update
<deth_note> just_single: Se pode comprar pelo site ou em livrarias especializadas em livros tecnicos sobre T.I.
<pqatsi> entao tem que estar la
<just_single> estou dando uma olhada
<licensed> tava fazendo um backup cp -R e o usb desplugou.. tem como resumir?
<deth_note> just_single: a dica que o Platao lhe sugeriu é ótima, vai lá no foca...
<george_> hum... tentarei reiniciar outra vez e verificar
<Platao> baixe tbm o simulado la no site que passei
<deth_note> just_single: http://www.guiafoca.org/
<just_single> ah, ja baixei, um outro colega do canal me indicou outro dia,o tetrix
<deth_note> tetrix: Chegou na frente né...?! ^^ Boa tarde man.
<just_single> brigado pela dica,mano tudo de bom
<Platao> mano?
<george_> reiniciei o cpu, e de novo apenas haviam opçoes de recovery mode, esotu em modo de baixa resolução
<Platao> eheheh aqui nao tem mano nao ahahahah
<george_> alguma ideia de como fazer pra voltar as opções que nao sejam recovery mode?
<pqatsi> nao tem so isso george_
<pqatsi> george_: cola no paste o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Platao> estranho isso
<Platao> quando vc da u update grub ele lista todos os kerneis la?
<george_> na linha 8 do grub.cfg ta daquela maneira que corrigi na linha 23, devo fazer o mesmo nessa linha?
<george_> http://pastie.org/1345317
<george_> aí está
<george_> platao quando dou o comando do update-grub, aparece o seguinte http://pastie.org/1345323
<george_> mas nas opçoes do grub, quando inicio o cpu, apenas aparecem as opções de recovery mode
<Platao> vc editou o arquivo mexeu em algum lugar antes do problema?
<Platao> vc tem copia
<Platao> ?
<george_> isso ocorreu depois de modificar uma linha sobre a resolução
<Platao> vc alterou no /etc/ ou na pasta  boot
<deth_note> A quem se inressar... http://aylons.geek.com.br/posts/14320-versao-alfa-do-ubuntu-11-04-com-a-nova-interface-unity-ja-pode-ser-baixada
<Platao> ........
<deth_note> *interessar...
<Platao> opa legal, mas vi que ele esta com alguns itens do 10.10 ainda confirma/?]
<Platao> deth
<Platao> coisa de alfa...
<Platao> acho que as novidades mesmo so mais adiante
<deth_note> Platao: com certeza...
<deth_note> só vai dar pra começar a afirmar alguma coisa lá pelo 3º alfa... ;)
<Platao> opa
<Platao> :)
<Platao> algeum ai ja experimentou o patch milagroso? do kernel
<Platao> ?
<pqatsi> o.0
<deth_note> Platao: barna e o ruffless...
<Platao> e ai? o que eles acharam ?
<deth_note> gostaram...
<Platao> opa
<deth_note> o barna tá ai, pergunta a ele...
<deth_note> :)
<deth_note> barna: cade vc fiote...?! :)
<Platao> legal mas eles tavam no maverik eu to no lucid ehehehe to loco para experimentar
<george_> amigos,  ainda estou sem solução para o problema.. alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Platao> ahhahaah barna aparece ai
<deth_note> Platao: o barna tá no LTS...
<Platao> *ta logado ele
<Platao> eutbm
<deth_note> sim
<Platao> mas ta rodando tao bem aqui que nao quero estragar
<Platao> acho que essa versao lts foi a que melhor se adaptou ao meu hardware
<Platao> esta muito boa
<deth_note> Platao: já vai fazer uma semana e o barna não me retornou nem um problema não, vou eu quem mandou a dica pra ele...
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: boa tarde.
<deth_note> Platao: eu só tiro ela agora em 2013. :)
<Platao> o lha eu tbm viu nao troco por nada
<EngSkeeter> boa tarde deth_note
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<deth_note> beleza...
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: http://aylons.geek.com.br/posts/14320-versao-alfa-do-ubuntu-11-04-com-a-nova-interface-unity-ja-pode-ser-baixada
<EngSkeeter> js testeou
<EngSkeeter> testou
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: nunca...
<EngSkeeter> asuhasuhaus
<EngSkeeter> mas como vai saber se eh ruim?
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: equivocados como vc me diram... ;)
<EngSkeeter> asuhaushuhas
<Platao> o pessoal tbm falava que o plymouth e ra ruim e hj todo mundo usa troca tema e tal e vai que e uma beleza
<Platao> heehehe
<EngSkeeter> mas num vou baixar nao
<george_> amigos
<deth_note> Platao: de acordo, só uma correção, ainda tem quem diga que é horrivel...
<george_> chaguei a instalar o startup para conferir
<Platao> hahahahahaha
<george_> as opçoes de kernel sem recovery mode estao lá
<natsha> OLÁ
<george_> mas quando inicio o cpu, só posso escolher recovery mode
<Platao> aqui vai bem testei varios temas intalei o burg e ta tranquilo
<george_> alguem tem alguma ideia de como reestabelecer as opções de kernel sem ser recovery mode no grub?
<deth_note> natsha: boa tarde. Tá sumida em...?! :)
<deth_note> :*******
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: to usando o irc do empathy
<EngSkeeter> ;)
<george_> pah, estou começando a ficar preocupado...
<Platao> george vc nao tem backup do arquivo?
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: me diz, vc conseguiu usar uma codificação de caracteres que funcione direito sem trocar letras por sinais tipo "?"...?!
<george_> nao, nao tenho, tentei voltar para como estava antes, mas agora nao é aceito
<EngSkeeter> num tentei
<EngSkeeter> mas ele troca o smiles
<Platao> mas vc esta mexendo aonde??? vc nao pode mexer no boot tem que ser em etc
<Platao> etc/default/grub
<george_> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<george_> é aí mesmo
<Platao> sim
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: como tá sua formatação ai...?! Tá funcionando direito...?!
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: num sei cara, mas ta saindo do jeito que eu escrevo asuhuashuhas
<EngSkeeter> to vendo como faz as coisas agora
<EngSkeeter> mas eh bem mais bonito
<deth_note> EngSkeeter:  leia o topic na parte de cima de sua janela e me dica se tá formatado perfeito...?!
<deth_note> *diga...
<EngSkeeter> Canal t?cnico do Ubuntu em Portugu?s do Brasil
<EngSkeeter> ta sem acentos
<deth_note> e tá tudo escrito certo...?!
<EngSkeeter> ta escrito, mas ta sem acentuacao
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: alguma letra trocada...?!
<Platao> http://pastebin.com/sZefk1LA
<EngSkeeter> !paste Topic: || Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu - !baixar || Canal t?cnico do Ubuntu em Portugu?s do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Quer colar erros/sa?das de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Deseja reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<ubottu-br> EngSkeeter: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<george_> platao: é esse arquivo que estou mexendo, por favor, alguma ideia? nao tenho backup, nao gostaria de ter que reinstalar o sistema
<EngSkeeter> ta tudo normal deth_note, so os acentos q n
<EngSkeeter> mas num recebe comandos direito eu acho
<Platao> entao tenta colocar o meu
<EngSkeeter> ubottu-br 03-12-2010 16:58:23
<ubottu-br> EngSkeeter: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<EngSkeeter> EngSkeeter: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente 	
<EngSkeeter> como faz pra fazer past direto aqui?
<Platao> com modificaçoes
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: recebe, mas tem alguns que ele não reconhece...
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: não sei ainda também não..
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: me faz um favor...
<EngSkeeter> eh so usar !past?
<EngSkeeter> qual
<EngSkeeter> ?
<deth_note> vai lá em contas...
<deth_note> lista de contatos e aperta o F4
<EngSkeeter> mas a lista fica na lateral
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: lista de contatos do Empathy rapaz, não complica, eu sei que vc não é burro... :p
<EngSkeeter> asuhushasuhsuhas
<EngSkeeter> entendi errado
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: vai em contas e escolha a conta do IRC...
<deth_note> EngSkeeter:  depois aperta no "lapis" entre os simbolos de positivo e negativo...
<EngSkeeter> oxi, num consigo abrir a lista
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: clica lá na carta no painel do GNOME
<EngSkeeter> o atalho que eu usava n funfa mais
<deth_note> EngSkeeter:
<deth_note> a primeira janela do programa é a lista de contatos do Im...
<deth_note> tem que tá ai...
<EngSkeeter> cara na minha lista de contatos so tem meus contatos
<EngSkeeter> eu abri a janela de contas
<EngSkeeter> aparece o irc
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: tá de brincadeira tá não..?! Vc tá quase me convencendo em... :S
<EngSkeeter> auhsuahsuahsuahs
<EngSkeeter> sim abri o que vc queria
<EngSkeeter> o que mais?
<deth_note> ALELUIA... \o/
<deth_note> F4
<EngSkeeter> sim
<deth_note> vai na sua conta de IRC
<EngSkeeter> q mais?
<EngSkeeter> ta qui
<deth_note> clica no lápis
<deth_note> e me diz o que tá selecionado ai...
<EngSkeeter> que diabo de lapis eh esse?
<deth_note> entre o + e -
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: achou ai...?!
<EngSkeeter> so um instante
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/15Captura_de_tela-4.png
<flawin> Boa tarde, gente!
<EngSkeeter> onde tem lapis ai?
<flawin> Estou com um probleminha aqui.
<deth_note> boa tarde.
<flawin> Montei uma imagem de dvd, só que o Totem não reproduz..
<flawin> Tem como resolver isso?
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: qual o numero de seu Empathy...?!
<EngSkeeter> Empathy 2.32.0.1
<deth_note> flawin: tá montado e vc consegue acessar o cd de outra forma sem usar o Totem...?!
<flawin> deth_note: Sim.. consigo navegar nas pastas.
<flawin> E consigo até reproduzir os vobs individualmente..
<deth_note> flawin: de qual tipo de arquivos se tratam...?!
<deth_note> .mp4...
<deth_note> músicas...
<flawin> Vob.
<deth_note> tá, pera ai...
<flawin> Eu ripei um filme..
<flawin> Via DVD95
<EngSkeeter> flawin: ǜc tntou abri os vob com mais de 100mb?
<EngSkeeter> vc
<deth_note> flawin: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/11/como-tocar-arquivos-vob/
<EngSkeeter> deth_note:  Empathy 2.32.0.1
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: o meu é o 2.30.3
<EngSkeeter> mas o que vc qeria?
<flawin> deth_note: Acho que vc não está entendendo..
<deth_note> flawin: o totem não reproduz..
<deth_note> não foi o que vc me falou...?!
<flawin> O Totem reproduz de boa os vídeos em VOB
<deth_note> flawin: 0o
<deth_note> e qual o problema...?!
<flawin> Só que eu quero abrir, como no DVD original.
<EngSkeeter> !past como funfa isso?
<ubottu-br> EngSkeeter: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<flawin> Eu ripei o DVD em ISO..
<EngSkeeter> EngSkeeter: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente
<EngSkeeter> auhsuahsuahs
<deth_note> flawin: mas vc efetuou a gravação de forma correta...?!
<flawin> Tipo, no Windows eu uso o Daemons Tools pra emular..
<BuChEcHa> ola boa noite pessoal !!!
<deth_note> boa noite.
<EngSkeeter> montou o dvd onde?
<BuChEcHa> tem alguem q pode me ajudar em relaçao a plugins
<flawin> Em seguinda, abro o media player e peço para reproduzir a imagem no driver virtual..
<BuChEcHa> os sites q abro estao desconfigurados
<flawin> Estou usando Gmount-iso..
<BuChEcHa> deth_note ...sabe de algo?
<deth_note> BuChEcHa: tá com que browser ai...?!
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: olha que legal... http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Gldt1009.svg
<BuChEcHa> se fala
<BuChEcHa> web
<BuChEcHa> desculpa manu mas sou um poko cru
<BuChEcHa> ainda
<BuChEcHa> deth_note
<BuChEcHa> preciso de uma informaçao menos formal
<BuChEcHa> hauahuha
<deth_note> BuChEcHa: browser=navegador de internet
<BuChEcHa> ou seja mais simples
<BuChEcHa> sim
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<BuChEcHa> firefox
<EngSkeeter> muuuito massa deth_note
<deth_note> BuChEcHa: tá com o flash instalado nele...?! Ele permite assistir videos no youtube...?!
<BuChEcHa> dexa eu dar uma olhada
<BuChEcHa> deth_note entao ta rodando normal
<deth_note> ué...
<deth_note> então o seu browser tá direito, o que tá avendo de anormal...?!
<BuChEcHa> estranho né
<BuChEcHa> sei la cara tava desconfigurado manja
<BuChEcHa> e tinha uns videos q eu ia assistir clicava pra aumentar a imagem ele ficava em quadros
<BuChEcHa> manja
<BuChEcHa> deth_note
<deth_note> BuChEcHa: só tem esse browser ai...?!
<BuChEcHa> entao vo onstalar outros
<BuChEcHa> instalar
<BuChEcHa> deth_note
<BuChEcHa> mas veleu
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<deth_note> calma rapaz...
<BuChEcHa> hauahuah
<deth_note> não é assim não...
<BuChEcHa> deth_note ... to calmo
<BuChEcHa> hauhaahuah
<deth_note> nem endireitu um já quer por outros...!?
<deth_note> *endireitou...
<BuChEcHa> é entao
<deth_note> ele tava legal...?!
<BuChEcHa> dexa eu ver aki uma coisa
<BuChEcHa> entao esses dias tava normal
<deth_note> isso parece ser alguma coisa relativa ao flash...
<thls> pode ser a placa de video
<deth_note> thls: será...?!
<BuChEcHa> hum
<BuChEcHa> pode msm
<thls> possivelmente, tem que fazer os testes
<BuChEcHa> q nao instalei o drive
<BuChEcHa> recomendado
<deth_note> opa...
<deth_note> não...?!
<BuChEcHa> nao
<flawin> gente, esqueceram de mim..
<deth_note> um...
<thls> flawin ?
<BuChEcHa> pq to usando 2 monitores
<BuChEcHa> ae qnd instalo ele
<BuChEcHa> nao sei configurar
<BuChEcHa> ae fica no monitor q eu nao qro da pau
<BuChEcHa> nao sei pq
<BuChEcHa> deth_note
<flawin> thls: Ops!
<flawin> thls: não consigo reproduzir a ISO no Totem
<EngSkeeter> flawin: vc abriu o arquivo vob dentro d iso?
<flawin> Sim!
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: vou marcar depois as distros que usei
<EngSkeeter> como vc queria fazer?
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: o seu não mostra...
<flawin> A imagem está devidamente montada..
<flawin> tenho acesso a todos os arquivos..
<flawin> Só que o Totem não está reconhecendo como um driver virtual.
<EngSkeeter> opa voltei
<flawin> Quando uma mídia física no leitor, o Totem reconhecer e reproduz com todos os menus...
<EngSkeeter> a ta entendi flawin
<flawin> Eu esperava ele fazer o mesmo, já fiz uma cópia identica
<EngSkeeter> deixa eu ver uma coisa aqui
<EngSkeeter> flawin: abre o toten e tente abrir localizacao
<arcana> Voltei :D
<flawin> Ok
<flawin> Feito..
<EngSkeeter> abre a localizacao do dvd montado
<flawin> não sei fazer isso.
<EngSkeeter> abre o terminal e digita df -h
 * EngSkeeter ja volta
<arcana> deth_note Hi :D
<flawin> nao vai..
<flawin> EngSkeeter: Não é possivel determinar o tipo de fluxo.
 * EngSkeeter de volta
<EngSkeeter> flawin: tenta sudo df -h
<flawin> Já fiz isso..
<flawin> A imagem está motanda na area de trabalho com um ícone de CD
<flawin> Tô indo...
<EngSkeeter> ptz flawin saiu na hora que achei a solucao
<EngSkeeter> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=21075.0
<EngSkeeter> totem dvd:/caminho/para/a/imagem.iso
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: pra o meu irc do Empathy ficar perfeito só falta ele formatar as palavras direito...
<EngSkeeter> como assim deth_note?
<EngSkeeter> o meu parece normal
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: o seu tá normal...
<deth_note> o meu não...
<deth_note> tá formatando errado...
<deth_note> _Augusto_: boa tarde.
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: olha o que ele faz de vez em quando... abra?os
<deth_note> troca certas letras por sinais...
<_Augusto_> deth_note, boa tarde..
<arcana> codificação
<thls> deth_note
<thls> está usando utf-8?
<thls> no ubuntu?
<thls> certamente é isto
<ptl> pqatsi: passei da terceira fase daquelas entrevistas, agora vai ser presencial :)
<deth_note> arcana: deve ser, mas aqui tá na configuração certa, UTF-8
<ptl> pqatsi: quase me borrei nas calças de alegria
<_Augusto_> deth_note, nao seria o layout do teclado?
<deth_note> thls: mas só acontece com o Empathy e no IRC, quando uso em Im, Xchat, ou qualquer outro fica legal...
<deth_note> _Augusto_: ¬¬
<thls> DeathCrawler
<deth_note> _Augusto_: acabei de instalar o sistema fazem poucos dias rapaz...
<thls> ops deth_note o emphaty acontece isso msm com algumas pessoas
<thls> 1 segundo
<deth_note> thls: a vontade primo. :0
<deth_note> :)
<_Augusto_> deth_note, como vc consegue essas proezas rapaz....
<deth_note> _Augusto_: cara, só t usando ele e sempre que usofaz isso...
<deth_note> não fiz nada cara...
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: aushuashush muito bom o empathy!
<_Augusto_> deth_note, comigo nunca aconteceu....todos os programas q uso pra teclar funfa na boa....
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: ele é show de bola mano, levinho e funcional! Uso ele tanto pra IM quanto pra IRC! ;)
<deth_note> _Augusto_: que ótimo pra vc...!
<_Augusto_> deth_note, é sim
<EngSkeeter> so queria que ele guardasse historico
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: momento flash back, bateu saudade do Ubuntu 5.10, o meu 1º, e fui procurar o wallpaper dele... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/image4.png Editaram pra ficar no padrão de cor do Ubuntu Lucid Linx! :D
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: ele é o mais eficaz nisso fiote! Super organizado! ;)
<EngSkeeter> mas quando eu clico na seta pra cima nao mostra o que ja digitei
<deth_note> EngSkeeter:  Ctrl+cima
<EngSkeeter> uahsuahsuahsusa que burro da zero pra mim auhsauhasuh
<EngSkeeter> muito simples
<deth_note> é por isso que eu gosto dele, simples e eficaz! :)
<EngSkeeter> e bem mais bonito que o xchat
<EngSkeeter> gosto a arrumacao em abas
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: muito mais bonito, o tema do Ubuntu ficou lindo. :0
<deth_note> :)
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: se liga ai... http://ubuntued.info/como-limpar-o-historico-do-empathy
<thls> deth_note ja ocorreu este problema comigo quando usava pidgin e fiz como está neste site http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/como-arrumar-o-problema-na-codificacao-de-caracteres-do-pidgin-no-irc/
<deth_note> virtu: boa noite man.
<thls> resolveu imediatamente.
<deth_note> thls: se a dica for a mesma que eu já fiz no Pidgin não funciona, só no Pidgin mesmo...
<deth_note> mas vamos ver lá...
<thls> está é sobre mudar a codificação
<thls> em alguns casos é melhor retirar utf8 e voltar a antiga iso..
<deth_note> thls: desde já obrigado por sua atenção! :)
<deth_note> thls: é qual seria a antiga...?!
<thls> deth_note foi útil aí?
<thls> ou ja tinha tentado desta formawassup dude
<thls> ?
<thls> ops
<thls> o wassup dude não era para ter saido rsr
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: aqui so o topico do canal que fica com erro de acentuacao
<deth_note> thls: o problema é o mesmo mas não funciona aqui assim não, não tem como escrever isso no Empathy como tem no Pidgin...
<thls> mais deve ter alguma area onde se modifica as configurações relacionada a isto
<thls> :\
<deth_note> thls: sim, tem sim, mas com muitas opções de fabrica e não permite editar...
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: talvez seja a variavel de ambiente
<deth_note> mas, deixa eu escavucar mais aqui...
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: só acontece no irc pelo Empathy...
<deth_note> os outros perfeitos!
<EngSkeeter> hum, mas na conversa?
<thls> assim como no pidgin que o erro é resolvido no proprio programa
<thls> se nao o terminal tbm estaria assim
<thls> e outros..
<deth_note> tem 3 isos western lá, qual eu poderia usar...?!
<EngSkeeter> quais sao?
<deth_note> iso 8859-1 8859-15..
<deth_note> ibm 850
<thls> ISO-8859-15,ISO-8859-1
<deth_note> window$-1252
<deth_note> thls: o rapaz, não tem isso aqui nao...
<deth_note> se tivesse já tinha resolvido... :(
<thls> não é possivel adicionarISO-8859-15,ISO-8859-1
<deth_note> não..
<thls> não é possivel adicionar ?
<thls> hm
<deth_note> não tem campo pra isso aqui não..
<thls> tira um print ae
<deth_note> thls: qual o seu sistema...?!
<thls> slackware
<deth_note> thls: tá afim de se divertir um pouco...?! Que tal buscarmos a pasta do programa aonde ficam estas auterações de formatação e ditar na unha...?!
<EngSkeeter> /usr/share/locale-langpack/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/empathy.mo isso aqui eh o q?
<thls> algo que com certeza não é ai
<thls> :)
<deth_note> thls: então nem vou tentar..
<thls> deth_note se quiser esperar
<thls> agora estou meio ocupado com uns exercicios da faculdade
<marcos> pra q   serve  o  apache?
<deth_note> thls:  o rapaz, muito obrigado pela ajuda!
<deth_note> thls: termina seu dever ai e até quando pudermo! :)
<mactimes> marcos, http://tinyurl.com/2cj87t6
<thls> marcos o apache é um programa que serve para traduzir um site para vc por exemplo vc digita www.site.com o site aparece em imagem para vc enquanto no servidor onde este site se hospeda estão os arquivos codigos fontes que foram traduzido de alguma linguagem como php asp html javascript e passado para seu browser quando vc requisita
<thls> mais ou menos isto
<thls> que geralmente roda na porta 80
<thls> sou péssimo em simplificar as coisas
<mactimes> thls, percebi... ainda por cima, transformou o apache num mero "tradutor".... :P
<thls> mais ou menos isto
<thls> rsrs
<thls> vc programa um site em alguma linguagem e o apache ele le os arquivos como os indexe outros e os interpreta para o usuario
<mactimes> thls, Melhor deixar como estava...
<thls> como vc complementaria mactimes ?
<thls> rsrsrs
<mactimes> thls, Enviei um link.
<mactimes> thls, http://tinyurl.com/2cj87t6
<thls> me mande para que eu possa ver tbm
<thls> a sim
<thls> pere
<thls> :}
<thls> hm, sim claro mactimes no site que vc passou wikipedia fala dos criadores etc eu apenas comentei como seria o funcionamento se eu for explicar detalhes poderia ficar horas explicando aqui
<mactimes> thls, Bem, então, para você, aqui vai uma resposta simples:  O apache é um Webserver.
<thls> e o que ele faz?
<thls> qual a função de um web server?
<thls> mactimes ?
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: tá ai ainda...!?
<EngSkeeter> to sim deth_note
<thls> mactimes ?
<thls> provavelmente está tentando entender agora rrsrs
<mactimes> thls, http://tinyurl.com/353udch
<thls> não abriu
<thls> mactimes defina
<thls> atraves de vc msmo
<thls> com suas palavras
<mactimes> thls, como se eu tivesse de me colocar à prova pra você...  www.google.com  Be happy.
<thls> ts
<thls> ok
<thls> rs.
<thls> quando for fazer uma prova ou uma entrevista nao vai ter o google para vc procurar
<thls> :P
<mactimes> thls, Acho que você ainda não entendeu meu ponto de vista.
<thls> Sendo mais claro, um servidor Web é um computador que processa solicitações HTTP (Hyper-Text Transfer Protocol), o protocolo padrão da Web. Quando você usa um navegador de internet para acessar um site, este faz as solicitações devidas ao servidor Web do site através de HTTP e então recebe o conteúdo correspondente. No caso do Apache, ele não só executa o HTTP, como outros
<thls> protocolos, tais como o HTTPS (O HTTP combinado com a camada de segurança SSL - Secure Socket Layer), o FTP (File Transfer Protocol), entre outros.
<thls> http://www.infowester.com/servapach.php
<thls> da uma olhada ai
<thls> looser
<thls> ;P
<thls> rsrsr
<mactimes> thls, Eu não tenho que lhe dar qualquer definição de nada.  O que quis te mostrar é que se você não sabe definir ou explicar, não o faça de qualquer forma.  Dê a informação precisa ou não a dê.  É melhor o cara se virar pra procurar informação sozinho por falta de ajuda do que receber informação incorreta, a qual ele será levado a acreditar como certa.
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: olha isso
<EngSkeeter> quando o mactimes fala fica sem acentuacao
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: :d
<thls> pois para quem quer conhecer nao se satisfaz apenas com 1 informação mais sim tira sua propria conclusao de diversas informações
<ptl> é, chamar o apache de tradutor deu a entender que ele era um resolvedor de DNS ou algum programa cliente
<EngSkeeter> que diabo eh isso
<thls> :P
<EngSkeeter> mactimes 03-12-2010 18:41:27
<EngSkeeter> thls, Eu n?o tenho que lhe dar qualquer defini??o de nada. O que quis te mostrar ? que se voc? n?o sabe definir ou explicar, n?o o fa?a de qualquer forma. D? a informa??o precisa ou n?o a d?. ? melhor o cara se virar pra procurar informa??o sozinho por falta de ajuda do que receber informa??o incorreta, a qual ele ser? levado a acreditar como certa.
<ptl> "mais sim"?
<thls> não o chamei de tradutor mais sim de um interprete que é uma de suas muitas funções
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: não é o que eu to lhe falando que tá acontecendo aqui man...?!
<EngSkeeter> mas com os ouros nao
<EngSkeeter> outros
 * ptl assiste à briga de egos
<EngSkeeter> thls 03-12-2010 18:43:22
<EngSkeeter> não o chamei de tradutor mais sim de um interprete que é uma de suas muitas funções
<thls> como outros webservers
<deth_note> ptl: rsrsrsrs...
<ptl> voce falou tradutor, suas palavras... pode ter despiorado a definição depois mas esse começo foi equivocado.
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: todas as mensagens ficam com erro no seu empathy?
<ptl> e o apache não interpreta. ele simplesmente manda o que lhe pedem
<thls> pode ser..
<thls> atraves de alguma requisição
<thls> de um cliente
<ptl> quem interpreta é o navegador
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: não, variam...
<ptl> aaah, legal, minha internet voltou
<ptl> vou desconectar da rede do celular
<mactimes> thls, Você acaba de definir, simplesmente, estrutura cliente/servidor.  Não um webserver.
<ptl> já volto
<EngSkeeter> uhasuhash deth_note, mas isso so acontece com o mactimes
<EngSkeeter> mactimes: qual cliente irc vc usa ?
<mactimes> EngSkeeter, X-Chat
<marcos> bom  nao  encontrei  nenhum  livro pra  baixar  completo  sobre  apache
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: na verdade isso só acontece no IRC sendo usando do Empathy... :S
<marcos> só poucas  informação
<EngSkeeter> vc ta com qual irc deth_note?
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: pmbas, o mesmo que o seu né...?! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<deth_note> *pombas...
<mactimes> marcos, http://www.apache.org/  Melhor do que qualquer livro que você possa comprar.
<mactimes> marcos, E de graça.
<EngSkeeter> buahbuahbuah o marcos tbm tem mensagens loucas
<EngSkeeter> agora to encabulado
<marcos> Engskeeter:  porq :D?
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: erro na codificação man, é o que eu to tentando resolver a dias...
<EngSkeeter> rro na codificação marcos
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: isso acontece quando se recebe mensagens dos outros clientes ou n?
<marcos> Engskeeter:  nao  da  de  entender as  msgs
<deth_note> quando eu recebo...
<deth_note> enviando não acontece erros não...
<deth_note> pelo menos comigo ainda não...
<EngSkeeter> ptl qual seu cliente irc?
<deth_note> vou sair rapido e já volto... Até...
<ptl> pronto
<ptl> vortei
<ptl> :)
<EngSkeeter> ptl qual seu cliente irc?
<EngSkeeter> ptl qual seu cliente irc?
<EngSkeeter> marcos, qual seu cliente irc?
<marcos> freenode é isso
<EngSkeeter> qual progrma vc usa?
<marcos> xchat
<EngSkeeter> oxe, você cosegue ver minhas menssagens com acentuação normal? marcos
<marcos> é  isso
<EngSkeeter> sim
<marcos> sim
<marcos> porq
<marcos> ?
<EngSkeeter> pq n consigo ler as suas
<marcos> é
<marcos> viu?
<EngSkeeter> ptl: ce ta ai?
<just_single> olá, boa noite.onde posso encontrar um distribuiçao linux bem leve apenas para teste
<EngSkeeter> vi só um ? marcos
<EngSkeeter> just_single: que tipo de teste?
 * arcana Back
<ptl> EngSkeeter: eu uso irssi com kvirc
<marcos> o acento
<ptl> EngSkeeter: kvirc em cima do irssi-proxy
<just_single> para instalar no Vbox
<Paulo_Carvalho> Pessoal acabo de criar um blog pra estudo e documentação do Cinelerra.Digam o que acham e me ajudem a mantê-lo.https://dominandocinelerra.wordpress.com/
<EngSkeeter> valeu ptl
<Monarquista> Paulo_Carvalho: parabéns por sua iniciativa! Desejo forte sucesso pra ti! \o/
<marcos> eu  gosto de  ler livro  de  papel.  nao  consigo ficar  na  frente  do pc  lendo  nao
<EngSkeeter> Monarquista: quando recebo mensagens do xchat fica louco
<Monarquista> marcos imprima! ;)
<marcos> e  papel
<marcos> haja
<EngSkeeter> just_single: vc quer conheceer o linux eh isso?
<marcos> vou  ter  q desembolsar  mesmo
<just_single> isso
<Paulo_Carvalho> valeu monarquista
<just_single> cara ja tenho o ubuntu instalado no meu pc,quero estudar o linux em rede
<deth_note> EngSkeeter: deixo o meu Character set igual o deste exemplo e não funciona... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<EngSkeeter> a ta, gosto slackware just_single
<just_single> tenho o virtual box instalado,mas quando vou instalar no virtual box fica muito pesado
<ptl> mactimes: eu curto ler pelo celular
<mactimes> ptl, ??
<just_single> EngSkeeter,optei por ubuntu onde vou trabalhar usam ubuntu
<skletenblack> just_single  :  q massa em ! trabalhar usando linux!
<ptl> mactimes: era pro marcos, desculpe
<mactimes> ptl, np
<marcos> hum?
<just_single> EngSkeeter mas cara o tempo ta passando, e nao aprende quase nada
<just_single> foi ai que um amigo meu de a ideia de entrar em um canal IRC , para obter ajuda
<marcos> vasco: ai  é  timão
<EngSkeeter> no slack vc tem que fazer tudo, por isso acho melhor pra aprender just_single
<marcos> EngSkeeter vc  queria me  dizer algo
<just_single> EngSkeeter , voce pode falar em reservado, to doidim com tanta msg?
<skletenblack> é o IRC realmente é uma coisa impressionante!
<EngSkeeter> nao marcos, valeu, eh que to com problema na codificacao das mensagens
<marcos> EngSkeeter:blz
<just_single> EngSkeeter , o que voce do back track?
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: o problema eh quando recebemos mensagens do xchat
<EngSkeeter> just_single: que?
<just_single> EngSkeeter , o que voce acha do  linux back track, acho que é assim que escreve..
<deth_note> Andre_Gondim: boa noite. E ai, vamos trabalhar estes erros de decodifição do Empathy...?!
<EngSkeeter> just_single: nao conheco ele
<vasco> marcos: o que é que você está falando?
<marcos> vasco:  o  seu  time , o meu  tmb
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: mas quando eles recebem nossas mensagens fica normal
<vasco> eu não sou do timão
<EngSkeeter> vasco: vc usa o xchat?
<vasco> uso sim, EngSkeeter
<marcos> vasco:  so  só  o corinthias é  timão  agora  é,  ele  patentiou  a  palavra foi
<OneSr> Galera alguem pode me da uma luz lol .. to gravando um video aqui .. .ogv e to usando o DeVeDe pra converte .. mais o audio ta sem sincronia
<EngSkeeter> vc ta usando agora vasco?
<vasco> tou
<deth_note> chega de apanhar pra o Empathy, vou pra o GNOME-Xchat! :)
<OneSr> o DeVeDe corts o começo do video ¬¬
<OneSr> corta*
<EngSkeeter> valeu vasco
<vasco> eu não conheço essa equipas
<vasco> eu sei que exite uma com o meu nome
<deth_note> um dia o Empathyn ainda chega lá! :D
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: olha essa, o vasco ta usando o xchat e ta normal
<EngSkeeter> deth_note: : olha essa, o vasco ta usando o xchat e ta normal
<deth_note> eu to no GNOME-Xchat agora EngSkeeter
<EngSkeeter> manda algo com aceno
<EngSkeeter> acento
<deth_note> canção!
<deth_note> :P
<EngSkeeter> put a keep are you!
<deth_note> alopradão!
<EngSkeeter> vou deixar o empathy de mao
<EngSkeeter> mão
<deth_note> EngSkeeter, eu não vou não, vou ficar com ele até amadurecer, acredito no projeto!
<vasco> EngSkeeter: eu vejo os nick no chat coloridos, como se faz para mudar de cor, sabe? o meu vejo a preto. ou as cores são atribuídas aleatoriamente pelo xchat?
<vasco> EngSkeerter: eu estou usando o XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<EngSkeeter> sim vasco, tem editar em preferencias
<_Augusto_> ja tem o chrome 8....
<deth_note> _Augusto_, saiu ontem...
<EngSkeeter> perae vasco
<_Augusto_> blz
<_Augusto_> so vi agora aki
<deth_note> mas não tem o Chromium 8 ainda não no repo do Ubuntu...
<_Augusto_> ta certo...
<_Augusto_> tb nao deve demorar muito nao
<deth_note> vasco, edit--> preferencias-->cores
<vasco> obrigado
<Skeeter> to no xchat agora
<EngSkeeter> fala Skeeter ta bão?
<deth_note> EngSkeeter, bateu saudades do meu 1º UBuntu ai fui procurar pelo wallpaper dele na net e achei um editado pra o thema do Lucid Linx! :D
<deth_note> EngSkeeter, o meu 1º foi o 5.10
<EngSkeeter> maçã EngSkeeter
<Skeeter> que coisa louca
<Skeeter> se eu mando aqui do xchat pro empathy ou virce versa funfa
<Skeeter> deth_note, olha essa, eu loguei no xchat e no empahty e o xchat manda normal os acentos
<deth_note> um...
<edenc> irssi ftw
<deth_note> aqui não é o acento e sim a troca de certas palavras por "?"...
<Skeeter> tenho q sair agora t+
<ernane> i
<Yeah> Onde o Ubuntu armazenas as chaves GPG?
<marcos> é  necessario  pagar  pra ter  um  dominio?
<arcana> Voltei :D
<marcos> é  necessario  pagar  pra ter  um  dominio?
<arcana> sim claro ¬¬
<arcana> 15 reais por ano
<marcos> e  quem  esse  dominio  validos?
<arcana> nao entendi
<marcos> e  quem  mantem  esses dominios validos
<arcana> se vc pagar ele fica ativo
<marcos>  e  quem  mantem  esses dominios validos
<arcana> bot?
<arcana> uolhost.com.br
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-04
<marcos> nao
<marcos> tem vairios  sites de registrar  dominios
<arcana> sim
<lucks> MORRAM RÉLIS HUMANOS MORTAIS!
<lucks> OU AJOELHEM-SE PERANTE MINHA SUPERIORIDADE!
<marcos> queria  saber  por q  tem  q  pagar eles,  e  eles  pagaram  pra quem/
<arcana> ¬¬
<arcana> registrobr se nao me engano
<lucks> arcana: ajoelhe-se ser inferior
<arcana> lucks a vc apenas um parasita vai ajoelhar se, pq vc é inferior a todos na humanidade, sem troll no canal :) ok?
<arcana> marcos, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<lucks> arcana: então, vai se ajoelhar não sua parasita? :P
<marcos> registrobr  nao  é  só  mais um  site  de  registro?
<lucks> marcos: eles pagam pra mim
<death_note> eita, mal cheguei já detectei um alien da pá virada... :P
<marcos> lucks : vc  q ta  milhonario
<lucks> death_note: eu sou kira
<death_note> tu é eu sei o que...
<lucks> death_note: ajoelhe-se perante o Deus da nova era!
<al4nc4ds> q lol
<death_note> aff...
<lucks> sigam-me (no twitter) e eu lhes darei vida eterna!
<death_note> só falta o seu primo maluco aparcer aqui pra a família trollagem e companhia ficar completa... :S
<death_note> *aparecer...
<arcana> death_note qualquer coisa, so chamar alguem :)
<arcana> vou sair um pouco ate depois
<lucks> death_note: arcana é minha prima
<death_note> lucks, azar o dela ... :(
<lucks> death_note: :P
<death_note> Skeeter, tem uma pronuncia mais legal! :D
<lucks> vitorlobo: o/ ajoelhe-se!
<PMBlues> uhsauhsua
<death_note> PMBlues, isso é nick de emo... :(
<PMBlues> oxi pq?
<PMBlues> Perna Manca  Blues
<lucks> PMBlues: oxente, tu é baiano meu rei? ó paí ó
<guigouz> eae
<death_note> PMBlues, estou com medo de dizer, vai que vc se assume ai de vez...?! :P
<marcos> ninguem  me  decifrou o  misterio dos  registradores de  dominio
<PMBlues> auhsauhsuhas
<guigouz> marcos: qual o mistério ?
<Trovic> !offtopic
<ubottu-br> Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<marcos> porq exist tando  site  de  registrar  dominio
<PMBlues> pq pm eh gay eh?
<marcos> tanto
<Ricardo__> como tao as placas onboard de desktop hj em dia.. elas ja tem saida pra tv?
<guigouz> Ricardo__: tem uns micros que tão vindo com saída HDMI
<Ricardo__> hm
<Ricardo__> pq o pc da minha irma ralo
<Ricardo__> e ela tem tv 42
<Ricardo__> ela quer comprar um bem basico so pra tocar video
<guigouz> hdmi é o melhor esquema
<Ricardo__> so q os basicos
<guigouz> a tv não tem entrada VGA ?
<Ricardo__> de antigamente as onboard nem saida pra tv tinham
<guigouz> Ricardo__: vc vai trocar a motherboard ?
<Ricardo__> nao ela quer um novo
<Ricardo__> com placa onboard mesmo
<Ricardo__> so pra tocar videos
<guigouz> hmm
<guigouz> vc pode ver um media player pronto
<guigouz> Ricardo__: algo assim http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-163665434-wdtv-live-plus-media-player-novo-lacrado-nota-fiscal-_JM
<guigouz> só ver qual presta e qual não (o que toca, etc)
<guigouz> deve ter algum desses que rode linux
<Ricardo__> se pa a tv tela tem hdmi
<Ricardo__> bem melhor ne
<guigouz> Ricardo__: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-159837254-adaptador-hd-hdtv-usb-media-player-rmvb-avi-sd-centro-sp--_JM
<Ricardo__> pq o pc velho tosco so tinha saida super video
<Ricardo__> eaheah
<guigouz> 100 reais + 1 hd externo
<guigouz> Ricardo__: tem que ver um que toque .MKV, .mp4 e tal
<Ricardo__> nah ela quer um pc mesmo cara
<Ricardo__> so q com placa onboard basicao
<Ricardo__> vo vazar flw
<guigouz> flw
<guigouz> será que é muito difícil trocar os scripts de inicialização de rede do ubuntu ?
<wardog> Por favor, eu preciso descobrir como eu faco para encerrar o processo que controla minhas inferfaces eth0 e eth1
<wardog> Eu atualmente estou conectado por um modem em modo router e preciso transferi-lo para bridge
<wardog> Mas quando faco isso e executo o pppoeconf, ele nao encontra minha interface eth0 e eth1
<wardog> KamusHadenes,
<omelete> desabilitar ifconfig eth0 down
<martinriggs> Boa noite camaradas
<thls> boa
<martinriggs> Pessoal, qual a melhor opção para instalar o Debian, a versão de 40MB, ou a de 180MB, aqui uso conexão de 15MBps
<martinriggs> Quero algo que eu possa instalar o que eu quero, não que já venha tudo instalado
<thls> martinriggs usa o gentoo então
<gattino> boa noite povo
<martinriggs> thls, Putz, to acostumado com o Ubuntu, acho que dele por enquanto é melhor ir de debian, dizem que o Gentoo é muito cavernoso!!!
<martinriggs> só para os manjadores kkk
<thls> martinriggs a instalação de 40mb do debian é via internet
<death_note> xGrind, boa noite man.
<xGrind> death_note; boa :D
<martinriggs> thls, eu sei, mas como falei minha conexão é 15mb, se depois de instalada ela ficar = a de 180mb, prefiro baixar logo a de 180mb sacou
<martinriggs> por isso quero saber se pego a de 40mb, ou a de 180mb é = a de 40Mb depois de baixar tudo
<edenc> martinriggs: depende dos pacotes que você instalar
<edenc> martinriggs: se você quer o ubuntu-desktop tradicional é melhor pegar a imagem completa
<edenc> pra mim não faz sentido usar ubuntu sem ser o desktop
<martinriggs> edenc, na verdade quero testar para ver se é mais leve que a ubuntu
<martinriggs> por isso pensei na de 180mb
<edenc> "mais leve"?
<martinriggs> e ai ir instalando aos poucos
<edenc> o que significa ser "mais leve"?
<martinriggs> Menor uso dos processadores e memória
<martinriggs> menor espaço em disco
<martinriggs> essas coisitas
<xGrind> alguem ja testou o ubuntu 11.04 ?
<edenc> de novo, depende dos pacotes que você usar
<thls> martinriggs estes cds que instalam via rede contém apenas a quantidade mínima de software para começar a instalação e obter os outros pacotes através da Internet.
<hornets> depende do que tu for instalar, oras
<edenc> se você está preocupado com esse tipo de otimização é melhor não usar ubuntu
<hornets> síndrome de windows
<hornets> ahshahsa
<thls> a imagem de 40 MB contém apenas o indispensável para iniciar uma instalação Debian, ou seja, apenas as partes do instalador que são necessárias para configurar a rede e baixar o restante do sistema de instalação
<martinriggs> hornets, verdade kkk
<edenc> tem um netinstall menor do que isso, não?
<thls> netinst é 180mb
<martinriggs> uso para desenvolvimento WEB, BD, assistir Vídeos, Python, Internet, Textos
<edenc> o minimal do maverick meerkat é 12.7 MB
<edenc> a versão 32 bits
<thls> marcosmamorim1 instala a de 180 pois ela vem com pacotes muito basicos porem vc vai ter que instalar
<thls> o kernel header
<thls> gcc
<thls> e outros
<thls> logo após a instalação
<edenc> eu não usaria ubuntu como plataforma de desenvolvimento
<ubuntero> xGrind, estou testando ele agora mesmo
<martinriggs> edenc, qual vc indicaria?
<edenc> alguma variante de bsd
<thls> slackware
<thls> :)
<edenc> ubuntu é bom como desktop, eu tenho um ubuntu numa máquina dedicada a rodar XBMC
<xGrind> ubuntero; nem tem muita novidade ainda ne?
<edenc> tem bom suporte de hardware e é fácil instalar os codecs, etc.
<edenc> compilar codec é um saco
<ubuntero> xGrind, ainda está faltando muita coisa, falta muito acabamento
<xGrind> ubuntero; e o firefox? achei estranho o design
<ubuntero> xGrind, é o firefox 4
<ubuntero> xGrind, mas como é a primeira alpha não dá pra falar muito, muita coisa ainda vai mudar
<edenc> thls: eu nunca usei slackware, mas sou meio cético de usar linux pra desenvolvimento em geral porque a maioria das distros gosta de distribuir a configuração
<martinriggs> Acho que vou ficar de ubuntu mesmo kkkk, estou desenvolvendo de boa nele
<edenc> os bsds mantém as instalações juntos num diretório então é fácil instalar versões múltiplas
<edenc> e trocar versões, etc.
<xGrind> ubuntero; eu sei q é o 4 :D . nao gostei do design dele. ta igual opera e chrome
<thls> edenc usaste bsd como desktop?
<edenc> não
<edenc> quer dizer
<thls> uma vez até que tentei mais não tive resultados muito agradaveis
<edenc> eu uso mac os x
<edenc> que é uma variante de BSD
<thls> pdc
<death_note> xGrind, Chrome é o poder, já era pra ti chorão... :P
<xGrind> death_note; nao gosto de chrome :D
<edenc> o mac os funciona bem tanto pra dev quanto pra desktop
<edenc> os outros bsds funcionam bem pra dev mas são meio chatos pra desktop
<edenc> o ubuntu realmente tem feito um trabalho muito bom nesse aspecto, tá pau a pau com o mac os x
<death_note> xGrind, azar o seu, pois ele é muiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiito mais rápido que a rapoza chei de relmatismo que se tornou o firefox... :P
<edenc> eu tenho até steam e jogos instalados nele
<edenc> que funcionam perfeitamente, sem nenhuma dor de cabeça
<thls> vou montar um firewall aqui pretendo usar freebsd edenc mais tenho que me animar
<thls> sei que vai me dar um trabalhinho
<edenc> bsd é melhor quando você precisa de customização extrema
<edenc> e firewall é um desses casos
<edenc> apesar de redes não ser muito a minha praia
<death_note> xGrind, a única coisa que é imbativel ainda no firefox são suas milhares de extensões, mas pra mim isso é quase que inutil, pois eu quero um navegador web, e não um carro alegorico pra disfilar na marquez da sapucai... :P
<edenc> death_note: eu dependo muito de extensões do firefox
<edenc> e minha mulher também
<martinriggs> Em relação a instalação de pacotes sabe-se que no debian -e mais complicado que no Ubuntu, mas é muito mesmo, ou é pouca
<thls> esta semana vamos montar um sistema la na firma com processamento assimetrico e redes usando SAN o firewall vai ser um freebsd
<death_note> edenc, pois então, foi o que eu acabei de dizer... :p
<edenc> por isso ainda não saí pra nenhum outro
<edenc> death_note: sim, mas não é carro alegórico, tem extensões muito úteis, por exemplo, o zotero
<vitorlobo> lucks: quem é vc?
<edenc> death_note: minha mulher faz trabalhos da universidade dentro da norma ABNT *muito* rápido com ele
<death_note> edenc, fala em % quais são unteis de verdade e quais são alegoricas...?! ;)
<death_note> *uteis...
<edenc> death_note: não sei a porcentagem, nunca medi, mas as poucas que eu uso são essenciais
<death_note> edenc, acabou de confirmar minha pergunta...
<edenc> death_note: não sei onde isso é relevante
<death_note> do mundo de extenões que se tem menos de 15/10 são usadas realmente...
<edenc> mas essas poucas fazem *muita* diferença
<death_note> mas não deixam de ser poucas...
<death_note> ;)
<martinriggs> edenc,  Em relação a instalação de pacotes sabe-se que no debian -e mais complicado que no Ubuntu, mas é muito mesmo, ou é pouca
<edenc> death_note:  a questão é que entre esperar mais 500 milisegundos pra carregar a página e ter que editar a bibliografia manualmente durante 2 semanas, eu prefiro esperar 500 milisegundos por página :P
<death_note> então beleza, use o firefox até sua morte...! :D
<death_note> \o/
<death_note> rsrsrs
<edenc> o foxy proxy também tem um impacto direto na minha renda, por conta dos proxies que preciso acessar para cada cliente
<edenc> se fosse reconfigurar o proxy o tempo todo pra cada cliente eu ia perder metade do dia
<death_note> edenc, que legal o firefox ter sido feito mais pra vc do que pra mim, isso com certeza o faz um programa útil! :)
<edenc> martinriggs: mais complicado? porque?
<martinriggs> edenc, dizem isso,
<martinriggs> edenc, ouvi dizer que nem gerenciador de pacotes tem
<edenc> death_note: além disso, eu odeio usar mouse, no firefox eu não uso mouse pra nada, a não ser nas aplicações malditas de flash e nas mal-feitas em JS que não tem atalho
<edenc> martinriggs: err... não, você deve estar confundindo com outra, o ubuntu é meio que um "fork" do debian
<edenc> o sistema de gerenciamento de pacotes é o mesmo
<edenc> na verdade, o ubuntu usa o sistema do debian
<edenc> dpkg/apt-get
<death_note> edenc, ótimo, meus parabéns. Espero que o Firefox 4 surpreenda suas expectativas positivamente falando! ^^
<martinriggs> blz
<edenc> é a mesmíssima coisa, exceto que o empacotamento do debian é um pouco mais bem-feito
<edenc> death_note: bom cara, eu to te dando motivos válidos
<edenc> death_note: eu to louco pra sair do firefox, mas infelizmente os outros browsers não me dão mais vantagem
<edenc> se você tiver uma recomendação pra fazer que satisfaça os requisitos que eu preciso, eu mudo sem pestanejar
<death_note> edenc, qual sistema vc usa pra uso pessoal...?!
<edenc> eu uso mac os x pra desenvolver e ubuntu pra no meu xbmc-box
<death_note> mas isso é uma central multimidia, e pc normal...?!
<edenc> é um pc normal custom-built
<edenc> pra rodar multimidia
<death_note> edenc, vc não entendeu a minha pergunta...
<death_note> e pc pra uso normal e não multimidia somente...?!
<edenc> geralmente minhas máquinas são para appliances específicas
<edenc> eu tentei por muito tempo ter uma máquina pra fazer tudo, não rola...
<death_note> um..
<edenc> as duas coisas que eu faço no computador são desenvolver e usar multimidia
<edenc> tenho uma máquina pra cada uma dessas coisas
<death_note> um...
<death_note> entendido...
<lucks> vitorlobo: sou o manel!
<thls> lucks boiola
<Tardochi> boa noite
<Tardochi> alguem aqui pode dar uma mão com o o Gnome + Kde
<lucks> thls: homossexual
<thls> lucks travesgay
<lucks> thls: travesóila
<lucks> thls: humano patético!
<thls> lucks capipraga
<Tardochi> amor no ar aqu ino canal
<Andre_Gondim> lucks, thls favor respeitas as regras do canal
<thls> ok Andre_Gondim desculpa
<Tardochi> alguem aqui pode dar uma mão com o o Gnome + Kde ?
<Andre_Gondim> Tardochi, desenvolva, qual a sua dificuldade?
<Tardochi> quando logo no kde esta abrindo dois cairodock, e as vezes mostra o fundo do gnome, como se eu estivesse me logado nos dois
<Sandres> olá
<death_note> Sandres, bom dia.
<Sandres> death_note, bom dia
<Sandres> death_note, sabe mexer no jackd?
<death_note> Sandres, nem sei do que vc tá falando...
<Sandres> death_note, trocar os sons mids então? :-/
<death_note> Sandres, trocar...?! Nâo, sorry...
<Sandres> tem mais alguém?
<gbs> al4Nc4Ds, alavancads
<flawin> Amigos, como faço para o Totem reconhecer unidade virtual criada pelo Gmount-iso?
<Platao> pra que
<flawin> Ripei um filme em ISO e quero reproduzir ..
<flawin> Reproduzir igualmente ao DVD original.. Com menu e tudo..
<Platao> se vc abrir com o vlc ?
<flawin> Não abre..
<Platao> qual o formato e iso mesmo?
<flawin> Estranho, porque antes abria com o VLC.. depois que formatei, já era..
<flawin> ISO..
<Platao> tente mais tar procurar mas e para abrir normal, instale o furius iso mont
<Platao> mas iso e universal
<Platao> era para abrir sem problema
<flawin> Mas o Furius Iso monte não faz a mesma coisa que o Gmount-Iso?
<Platao>  sim
<flawin> E entao..
<Platao> clicando ocm o direito em cima ele nao da a opção de montar ja?
<Platao> acho que o problema ai e codec
<Platao> mas o vlc ja traz embutido
<Platao> entao era para funcionar com o vlc
<flawin> Tambem acho..
<flawin> Só que não faço idéia de qual que é..
<flawin> Porque antes eu abria com o VLC sem precisar emular..
<Platao> sim e o padrao
<Platao> o proprio sistema quando vc insere um disco ele ja da a opção de criar uma iso
<flawin> Entao, não sei o que pode está acontecendo, já que o VLC trás padrão..
<Platao> quando vc abre com o vlc que mensagem aparece?
<Platao> de qualquer forma talvez o dvd esteja com proteção da uma passada no site do mediubuntu e veja se vc tem os pacotes para quebrar as travas
<flawin> Não aparece mensagem alguma..
<flawin> O VLC simplesmente não abre..
<flawin> libdvdss2??
<Platao> sim
<flawin> Já tenho..
<Platao> mas esta normal o vlc? esta funcionando?
<flawin> Sim, funciona normal..
<Platao> e a integrida de dessa iso
<Platao> ?
<Platao> se ela estiver corrompida nao rola
<flawin> Não entendo porque nem o VLC e nem o Totem conseguem reconhecer a unidade virtual ..
<flawin> Não está cara..
<Platao> e um filme?
<flawin> É sim..
<Platao> quando vc monta aparece os arquivos?
<flawin> Sim..
<Platao> clicando neles nao da para ver?
<flawin> Dá sim..
<flawin> Individualmente..
<Platao> e com o furius?
<flawin> A mesma coisa..
<flawin> Estou baixando o acetone..
<flawin> vou reiniciar aqui, travou..
<flawin> eu não sei mais o que fazer..
<flawin> Gente, dá ou não da pra emular imagem iso no Ubuntu?
<skletenblack> oO
<skletenblack> da sim
<skletenblack> se fala gravar imagem iso ?
<flawin> Não..
<flawin> Cara, eu já tentei por todos os programas e nao consigo!
<flawin> Veja bem..
<skletenblack> ja tentou o brasero?
<flawin> Ripei um DVD de filme..
<skletenblack> K3b ja tentou esse?
<flawin> Já no formato ISO..
<skletenblack> baixa no baixaki !
<skletenblack> k3b é bom!
<flawin> Montei a imagem numa unidade virtual..
<skletenblack> e brasero tb
<skletenblack> hum
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/35XLDtYW/Ascension_-_Concert_Grand_and_.html
<virtu> olha o que a insonia faz
<flawin> Agora eu quero reproduzir..
<virtu> ouvem ai e me dizem o que acharam por favor
<flawin>  e nao consigo!
<flawin> eu não quero gravar, entende?
<skletenblack> hum
<skletenblack> sei
<mactimes> virtu, desculpe a intromissão, mas qual sua cidade e idade?
<virtu> poa/rs
<virtu> 29
<mactimes> Hum.
<leandrogt> bom dia, alguém poderia me ajudar com esse erro de montagem de hd externo: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on
<BuChEcHa> bom dia a tdos
<BuChEcHa> por favor alguem usa pidgin ae ?
<BuChEcHa> q possa me informar como mudo a fonte
<BuChEcHa> de amanho
<BuChEcHa> tamanho
<BuChEcHa> nao consigo mudar a fonte de tamannho de forma alguma
<BuChEcHa> alguem ???
<icebreaker> galera, alguem sabe me dizer como faço para extrair musicas de um CD, tipo n é mp3 n, é cd de musica mesmo, quero transformar em mpr
<icebreaker> mpe
<icebreaker> mp3*, Desculpem ter usado 3 linhas, miséria de teclado.
<pqatsi> icebreaker: tem uma pancada de programas pra ripar CDs cara
<pqatsi> icebreaker: inclusive no kde, o dolphin  faz isso sozinho
<pqatsi> voce abre o dolphin e abre o cd de musica
<pqatsi> vai mostrar 3 pastas: CDA OGG MP#
<pqatsi> vai mostrar 3 pastas: CDA OGG MP3
<pqatsi> so ir la e copiar os arquivos q ele ripa :D
<icebreaker> o dolphin é pa kde ou pa gnome?
<pqatsi> no gnome n sei fazer
<pqatsi> dolphin e kde
<pqatsi> qualquer app kde faz isso via kio
<pqatsi> tenho certeza q tem algo assim pro gnome tb
<icebreaker> hun...
<icebreaker> brigadão man! =-D...ainda bem que tenho o KDE instalado tb =-D
<omelete> cdparanoia
<pqatsi> icebreaker: se tem instalado precisa nem sair do gnome
<omelete> linha de comando
<pqatsi> omelete: boooa
<pqatsi> voce via criar uma solucao pra ele?
<pqatsi> ou vai mandar ele ler o manual?
<omelete> em o ripperx do k3b q já tem no kde
<pqatsi> :p
<pqatsi> icebreaker: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Sound_Juicer
<pqatsi> pronto
<pqatsi> interface pro gnome
<omelete> eu só uso o lame, ele já dependencia desses apps
<pqatsi> acho ate que ta sobre o nome soundjuicer no apt
<pqatsi> omelete: voce nao usa so o lame
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> lame nao le header CDA direto
<pqatsi> tem que converter o cabeçalho pra WAV ou entao extrair o som em RAW PCM
<pqatsi> entao nao fala bobagem :D
<BuChEcHa> eae omelete
<BuChEcHa> se manda
<BuChEcHa> alguma coisa de pidgin?
<omelete> afferson
<BuChEcHa> nao consigo mudar a fonte manu
<BuChEcHa> dessa parada
<BuChEcHa> omelete: sabe oq posso fazer?
<omelete> BuChEcHa,  pergutna para o pqatsi
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<pqatsi> nao uso pidgim :P
<BuChEcHa> pqatsi:
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<BuChEcHa> hauhauhaua
 * pqatsi usando empathy e irssi pra irc :D
<BuChEcHa> o cara passo a bola
<BuChEcHa> pra vc
<BuChEcHa> ahuhauahuaha
<BuChEcHa> mas veleu
<pqatsi> so preciso de esteroides usando irc
<pqatsi> BuChEcHa: ue, nada contra
<pqatsi> se soubesse, responderia na boa
<pqatsi> MAS
<pqatsi> acho que n da pra mudar n
<pqatsi> *acho*
<BuChEcHa> to ligado de boas
<BuChEcHa> é entao
<BuChEcHa> ja tentei de tdos jeito
<BuChEcHa> mas valeu ae
<icebreaker> pqatsi, soundjuicer fazer no gnome =-D...
<icebreaker> =-D
<leandrogt> alguém conhece o erro de entrada/saída quando se copia um arquivo p/ diretorio?
<pqatsi> conhecemos
<pqatsi> e um erro de entrada e saida
<leandrogt> to querendo fazer um backup para um hd externo e dá essa mensagem
<pqatsi> dmesg
<pqatsi> vai ter um monte de erro la
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> indica que seu FS ta corrompido ou que seu HD foi pro saco (ou ta indo pro saco)
<leandrogt> ele é novo
<pqatsi> oia no dmesg
<leandrogt> acho que é algum erro de permissao
<icebreaker> melhor ainda, deve estar na garantia então hauhuhauha
<pqatsi> e nem pense em colar ele aqui
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> erro de permisao dispara um ENOPERM
<pqatsi> nao erro de IO
<leandrogt> ele funciona no windows normalmente
<pqatsi> leandrogt: nao interessa
<pqatsi> quem vai te dizer oq ue houve e o dmesg
<pqatsi> se vc nao entender
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> depois
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e manda o link
<leandrogt> o link:  http://pastebin.com/KBum9GGF
<pqatsi> isso foi depois que vc tentou copiar?
<leandrogt> é
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> sda2 remounted?
<pqatsi> que grosseria
<pqatsi> leandrogt: desktop ou notebook?
<leandrogt> desktop
<pqatsi> leandrogt: confere seus cabos
<pqatsi> leandrogt: isso e IDE né
<pqatsi> se for, deixa ele sozinho na controladora ide e usa um cabo de 80 vias decente
<leandrogt> hd externo
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> ele nao pode ser externo
<pqatsi> o sda nao
<pqatsi> #
<pqatsi> [    0.626023] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1600AABS-0 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<leandrogt> hd externo samsung
<pqatsi> eh esse camaradinha aqui que ele ta reclamando
<pqatsi> nao to falando do samsung
<pqatsi> ele ta remontando o sda2
<pqatsi> que ta no seu ide
<pqatsi> leandrogt: confere essa fiacao ai
<leandrogt> mas é ele que dá erro de entrada/saída
<leandrogt> o meu hd interno está funcionando normal
<pqatsi> ai meu deus
<pqatsi> erro de IO e erro de IO
<pqatsi> pode estar em qualquer lugar
<pqatsi> pode ser sua placa mae, seu cabo usb, seus hds
<pqatsi> qualquer coisa
<pqatsi> qulquer falha vai gerar um erro de io
<leandrogt> e influencia na entrada usb?
<pqatsi> QUALQUER FALHA VAI GERAR UM ERRO DE IO
<pqatsi> entendeu?
<leandrogt> valeu, vou dar um olhada
<pqatsi> por isso voce inspeciona o sistema
<pqatsi> esses remounts do sda podem ser a causa
<leandrogt> brigadão pelo auxulio
<pqatsi> ele pode ter remontado logo na copia
<pqatsi> reveja esses hds ai
<pqatsi> alias, o ide
<pqatsi> usa um cabo decente
<pqatsi> e deixa ele ligado sozinho
<pqatsi> depois manda verificar a unidade no utilitario de disco
<pqatsi> particao por particao
<leandrogt> brigadão
<pqatsi> disponha
<ptl> lasjsdfs_: por que tem estado tão quieto?
<Gutierres> quem pode me ajudar com vsftpd
<skletenblack> alguem?
<renebarbosa> HAN?
<arcana> Boa tarde
<arcana> ate a noite fui-me
<marcos> bom dia ! pessoal
<Platao> dia
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<ptl> * suspiro *
<ninjjax> Aloha all!
<Pskol> opa
<YuriBokaleff8y95>  oi
<YuriBokaleff8y95>  blz man
<Pskol> opa
<kayros> alguem pode me dizer q erro eh este q esta aparecendo quando reinicio o meu ubuntu 10.04 http://picasaweb.google.com/kayros204/Photos#5546854088231979490
<kayros> este erro esta na foto q eu tirei q esta ai neste link..
<ninjjax> flws all!
<kayros> alo alem rsrs
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, boa tarde. Tá ai...?!
<kayros> ALGUEM CONHECE ESTE ERRO http://picasaweb.google.com/kayros204/Photos#5546854088231979490
<Pskol> so de vista
<kayros> tem ideia oq seja.. mesmo de vista
<kayros> rsrs
<Pskol> antes funcionava normal?
<kayros> funcionava.. mas nao eh sempre q acontece isso.. e eh quando eu reinicio o pc..
<kayros> tem vez q aparece tem vez a nao..
<kayros> so nao tenho ideia oq seja isso..
<Pskol> qual versao?
<kayros> 10.04
<Pskol> notebok?
<Pskol> kayros,  altera na bios algumas opçoes de SATA
<Pskol> ve se tem la
<kayros> puts como ver isso Pskol
<Pskol> entra na bios
<Pskol> quando ligar o note, fica apertando F2 ou Del
<Pskol> dai entra na bios
<Pskol> dai vai vendo la as opçoes
<kayros> ok.. e depois oq fazer
<kayros> entrar eu sei.. so nao sei oq fazer
<Pskol> ve se tem opçao de sata, altera, dai reinicia o note
<Pskol> e ve se entra
<Pskol> isso eh um bug, tem uns 408348903845908 pessoas com o mesmo problema
<Pskol> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220706?comments=all
<kayros> ok entendi..
<kayros> vou la ver agora
<kayros> depois eu volto..
<kayros> valew Pskol
<EduardeCalibal> Agora que vi a mensagem ele já saiu...
<josue> tarde
<EngSkeeter> boa tarde!
<pibarnas> boa
<fxd__> tarde boa
<marcos> alguem  ja  teve  esse problema : exe:   ouvindo  musica  na  uol  ai  para sozinho tem q apertar play  pra seguir.?
<EngSkeeter> alguem aqui usa o cairo dock?
<EngSkeeter> qual desses me recomendam: Cairo dock, docky ou AWM?
<EngSkeeter> eu uso compiz
<marcos> alguem  ja  teve  esse problema : exe:   ouvindo  musica  na  uol  ai  para sozinho tem q apertar play  pra seguir.?
<EngSkeeter> alguem usa o compiz no ubuntu?
<EngSkeeter> eu gostaria de ter o muro de areas de trabalho dividido em 2 colunas e duas linhas
<EngSkeeter> como se faz?
<icebreaker> alguem aqui sabe de um channel de prog C
<icebreaker> ?
<icebreaker> br
<icebreaker> ?
<skletenblack> sei não!
<skletenblack> tb queria
<skletenblack> se vc achar me avisa aki blz!
<flawin> Gente, por uma questão de honra ao nome do Ubuntu, por favor me ajudem!
<icebreaker> powww huahauha
<icebreaker> senti até medo
<icebreaker> =-D
<skletenblack> flawin : eu uso slack não ubuntu
<skletenblack> kkkkkkk
<al4nc4ds> icebreaker, tm o - coders vl & C++ ptnet
<sandrossv> Boa tare
<skletenblack> tare?
<sandrossv> tarde*
<al4nc4ds> skletenblack, como e a virtualizacao no slack fmz? usa uq vmware ow vb?
<al4nc4ds> t qrendo voltar pro x64 13.1
<skletenblack> no vm eu uso xp e backtrack
<skletenblack> oO slack é sinônimo de linux
<skletenblack> ubuntu é mais pra ter uma noçao do linux
<al4nc4ds> skletenblack, e isso q to qrendo fazer
<al4nc4ds> to de backtrack r2 aki mas ta osso pacote do 8.10 e osso
<skletenblack> al4nc4ds : ta usando que ditro ?
<al4nc4ds> skletenblack, fez funfar o wirelles de boa ?
<zTorun_> boa tarde
<al4nc4ds> root@bt:~# uname -a
<al4nc4ds> Linux bt 2.6.34-rc6 #1 SMP Mon May 3 09:31:08 EDT 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<skletenblack> eu to no pc normal , modem dsl-500T
<al4nc4ds> eu qro e pro notebook aki
<al4nc4ds> pra warchalking
<skletenblack> é eu to loko pra te meu not
<al4nc4ds> qria qm me fala-se se em vm com bt4 r2 e funcional as wi-fi
<skletenblack> só pra por o slack
<skletenblack> ata
<skletenblack> se baixou o r2?
<flawin_> Como conectar um DSL?
<skletenblack> como oq?
<skletenblack> aki é roteador !
<al4nc4ds> skletenblack, baixei
<skletenblack> é massa?
<al4nc4ds> e to com o slack 13.1
<al4nc4ds> tb
<al4nc4ds> sim legal
<skletenblack> nossa
<skletenblack> eu to com slack 13.0
<al4nc4ds> eu tava com esse
<flawin_> Amigos, por favor, como conecto via DSL?
<skletenblack> em mas tipo eu ia baixa tb , mas vo esperar sair a versão final
<al4nc4ds> vmware roda melhor q o virtual box ?
<skletenblack> lógico
<al4nc4ds> a 13.1 e r2 sao vs finais
<al4nc4ds> stable
<flawin_> Não estou conseguindo!
<skletenblack> não é
<al4nc4ds> q das distros ?
<al4nc4ds> ql*
<skletenblack> se tem a BackTrack 4 R2 Release ISO
<skletenblack> vou esperar a BackTrack 4 R2 Final
<skletenblack> não release
<al4nc4ds> ah só vai demorar
<skletenblack> kkkkkk
<skletenblack> em q nada
<skletenblack> vo baixa tb
<skletenblack> kkkkk
<flawin_> Aqui na minha cidade, existe um provedor que faz conexão DSL direto da rede..
<flawin_> O cara, copia o MAC da maquina, fazendo com que somente uma maquina tenha acesso a net..
<flawin_> skletenblack: Entendeu?
<skletenblack> acho q sim
<flawin_> e então, como fazer, voce sabe?
<al4nc4ds> flawin_, o modem e router?
<flawin_> nem molde nem router..
<skletenblack> oxi
<skletenblack> como assim ?
<al4nc4ds> nunca vi isso
<al4nc4ds> 0o
<skletenblack> al4c4ds
<skletenblack> vc conssegui
<skletenblack> instalar vmware tools
<skletenblack> no backtrack?
<al4nc4ds> nao testei
<al4nc4ds> qr brincar?
<sandrossv> Cuidado com coisas não-legais aqui no canal ;)
<skletenblack> eu instalei aki
<skletenblack> fico bom em
<skletenblack> sandrossv: esculpa! mais falamos alguma coisa ?
<al4nc4ds> sandrossv, tipo?
<skletenblack> tipo nóis chingamos?
<skletenblack> essas coisas?
<al4nc4ds> 0o
<skletenblack> 0.o
<sandrossv> Não to falando que vcs fizeram
<sandrossv> só to alertando ;
<sandrossv> ;)
<al4nc4ds> fear
<al4nc4ds> vm p\ linux e liberado certo?
<al4nc4ds> skletenblack, ...
<al4nc4ds> certo?
<skletenblack> kkkkk
<skletenblack> é mesmo !
<skletenblack> linux é livre !
<skletenblack> al4nc4ds :  quantas horas vc demorou pra baixar o backtrack r2?
<skletenblack> aki vai demorar 5 horas e 45  minuto !*.*
<al4nc4ds> tua conexao e de qto ?
<al4nc4ds> rodr1go, hxr
<al4nc4ds> =
<al4nc4ds> =]
<al4nc4ds> flawin, ta usando 3g da tim ?
<skletenblack> kkkkkk
<skletenblack> minha net é de 2mg
<skletenblack> eu tinha akela vivo 3g
<skletenblack> oOO loxoo
<skletenblack> lixoo*
<al4nc4ds> por tor ?
<al4nc4ds> ow ftp ?
<skletenblack> vamo ser cincero , essas net de 3g é "tudo quebra galho"
<al4nc4ds> e meio lixao mesmo as mirrors do bt
<skletenblack> kkkkk
<al4nc4ds> skletenblack, 3g e pra usar so pra navegador e pto final.
<skletenblack> cara se ja consseguiu instalar o flash player no backtrack ?
<al4nc4ds> s
<skletenblack> cara eu não conssegui
<al4nc4ds> pelo shell
<skletenblack> como ?
<al4nc4ds> apt-get
<al4nc4ds> funfou de boa
<skletenblack> apt-get ?
<skletenblack> kkkkkkk
<al4nc4ds> s
<skletenblack> fala ai !
<al4nc4ds> inseri repositorios adicionais
<skletenblack> fala ai ! pow kkk
<flawin> ...
<flawin> Como devo fazer para conectar via DSL?
<flawin> DLS>Adicionar
<skletenblack> não enrrola não !
<flawin> DSL>Nome de Usuário..
<flawin> senha..
<flawin> Na aba> COM FIO..
<flawin> Digito o MAC do dispositivo..
<flawin> Certo?
<flawin> Para que serve o MAC Clonado?
<skletenblack> kkkkkk
<al4nc4ds> ow entao usa pelo modo convencional
<skletenblack> flawin : se ta usando q distro ?
<al4nc4ds> http://get.adobe.com/br/flashplayer/
<al4nc4ds> $ tar -vzxf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<al4nc4ds> # mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<skletenblack> eu fiz isso ! mas no firefox o flash não presto!
<al4nc4ds> usa o chrome entaum ow chromium
<al4nc4ds> o flash vem nativamente instalado
<skletenblack> é o geito né
<al4nc4ds> aki funfou
<al4nc4ds> mf
<skletenblack> de boa mas to baixando o r2
<al4nc4ds> skletenblack,
<fxd__> flawin,  tipo usar seu mac num ap/sw e dividir com outras pessoas
<al4nc4ds> e a historia de esperar vs final ?
<skletenblack> ...
<al4nc4ds> lol
<skletenblack> al4nc4ds : a curiosidade é maior!
<al4nc4ds> skletenblack, to baixando aki o linux mint debian edition
<flawin> al4nc4ds: Oi
<flawin> al4nc4ds: Aqui na cidade tem um provedor local..
<flawin> al4nc4ds: Eles usam um link dedicado da Oi..
<flawin> al4nc4ds: Conexão deles é via DSL e DHCP..
<flawin> al4nc4ds: Com Usuário e Senha..
<flawin> al4nc4ds: Só que ele cadastra o MAC da maquina do cliente..
<flawin> Ai, eu só posso conectar atraves da maquina registrada.
<al4nc4ds> vou exportar as ferramentas dele pro debian =)
<skletenblack> eu to exportando as ferramenta dele pro meu slack!
<skletenblack> ta funcionando tuo filézin
<skletenblack> afinal o backtrack foi feito baseado no slack
<al4nc4ds> flawin, liga pro provedor pow pd suporte dessa config interna deles ae
<skletenblack> é mesmo
<al4nc4ds> skletenblack, e eu tava pensando nisso tb
<al4nc4ds> ms o bt3
<al4nc4ds> era no 12.0
<al4nc4ds> as tools estao td old
<skletenblack> qual a fama do slack : system hacker / e a do backtrack : ? kkkk
<skletenblack> ta na cara
<skletenblack> mas prefiro meu slack
<skletenblack> esse negocio de apt-get , ou igual no ubuntu / sudo apt-get etc.. to de boa !
<skletenblack> prefiro fica aki no manualmente mesmo
<crimeboy> <bilú> apenas busquem conhecimento.
<ruffleSz> crimeboy: to indo man!
<ruffleSz> crimeboy: alou!!!
<crimeboy> ruffleSz:
<crimeboy> l[
<crimeboy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT6OmaYlA-o&feature=topvideos
<death_note> ruffleSz, boa tarde.
<ruffleSz> crimeboy: to indo!
<ruffleSz> death_note: boa
<crimeboy> ruffleSz: fAlo
<death_note> ruffleSz, antes de vc ir pode me ajudar..?! Ve ai se o seu tetris tá sem bug...
<ruffleSz> death_note: infelizmente no momento eu to no windows, formatando o notebook de meu pai
<ruffleSz> fui
<death_note> valeu. :)
<marcos> tem  algum  programa q se  chama jornal no ubuntu?
<marcos> tem  algum  programa q se  chama jornal no ubuntu?
<marcos> pra  editar pdf
<fxd__> marcos, eu li num lugar q um daqueles ... office tem plugin pra editar
<fxd__> br office, libre office, go go office etc, só ñ lembro qual é
<marcos> é q nao  lembro de um  q  usei  tinha  jornal  no  meio, so  q  nao  acho  na  central
<fxd__> só usei aqui uma x o pdfedit
<marcos> ele  era  bom  pra  responder  arquivos  em pdf
<marcos> aacheio  o desgramado
<marcos> é  xournal
<marcos> valeu
<Pskol> marcos, esse programa edita pdf?? tudo msm?
<marcos> nao  sei  muito as  funçoes dele  nao ,  uso  pra fazer  anotações  em  arquivos  pdf
<Pskol> marcos, anotaçoes em cima do pdf?
<Pskol> escreve em cima de imagens
<Pskol> tipo isso?
<marcos> é
<marcos> é  bompra  ler  livros,  fazer  trabalhos
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um problema que deve ser bem comum...  Tenho jogos antigos e com o tempo as mídias começam a rachar, queria fazer copias ISO de tudo mas, quando copio com o Linux apenas parte das faixas é copiada.  São CD em modo misto.
<EduardeCalibal> O que ocorre é que tem 1 faixa para dados e n para músicas.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando faço um ISO pelo Linux apenas uma faixa de dados é copiada.
<EduardeCalibal> Então não é uma copia fiel.
<EduardeCalibal> Queria ISO com cópia exata da mídia.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, eu copio e fica igual... No que vc se baseia pra afirmar isso...?!
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, boa noite.
<EduardeCalibal> Uma dezena de copias que ficaram erradas...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou mais de uma dezena...  Fiz muitas antes de ver o problema.
<death_note> um...
<EduardeCalibal> Não digo copiar de uma mídia para outra.
<EduardeCalibal> Digo copiar para armazenar.
<death_note> um...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que n
<death_note> vc usa grafico ou terminal pra fazer o serviço...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não é um problema das novas mídias.
<EduardeCalibal> Terminal geralmente.
<EduardeCalibal> dd, mkiso, ou algo do gênero.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tentei com o k3b também.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho outro problema, eventualmente o imagem criada não pode ser montada.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso com alguns programas quando testei isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando digo "novas mídias" digo o novo processo de gravação, antigamente era mais "rústico"
<EduardeCalibal> Como exemplo, cito o Jogo Destruction Derby.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uns 350MB de dados e mais 12 faixas de audio em formato CD.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é o chamado formato "orange book"
<EduardeCalibal> Não é o único problema, quando o jogo esta em ordem inversa, digamos, com 12 faixas de audio e a última a de dados a imagem fica apenas com as faixas de audio, não sei se é assim, estou dando um exemplo hipotético...
<EduardeCalibal> death_note, o que queria mais cedo? Vi sua mensagem mas você já havia saído.
<death_note> ajuda pra o rapaz, mas ele já até se foi e acho que conseguiu...
<EduardeCalibal> O cara sobre o erro com o ATA/SATA dele na hora do boot?
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, exato!
<EduardeCalibal> Aquilo que o Pskol falou acho que deve resolver o caso dele, mas me parece bug com o kernel, já que é um erro intermitente.
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, pode ser falha física em alguma coisa, mas nem imagino onde, salvo o controlador ATA...
<Pskol> eh o kernel q da bug com a controladora sata
<EduardeCalibal> É, já tive casos assim, mas não intermitente como ele tinha dito.
<Pskol> ate ide dá akilo, esquisito
<Pskol> IDE
<EduardeCalibal> EIDE = ATA
<EduardeCalibal> Controlador ATA, tem um CI na placa mãe para ele...
<Pskol> no bug report tinha nego com IDE e dava o meso problema
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que se ativar o modo de compatibilidade do SATA eles devem trabalhar em conjunto, ATA com SATA.
<Pskol> dai tirava o hd de master pra slave ou vice versa e funcionava
<Pskol> mas sata eh diferente
<Pskol> pra resolver
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas se por em compatibilidade eles trabalham igual, ao menos para o sistema.
<Pskol> isso
<EduardeCalibal>   Bom, vou garimpar aqui a solução para meu tilt com as imagens de midias...  Fui.
<Pskol> so qo cara ao voltou pra dizer se resolveu
<Pskol> heh
<EduardeCalibal>   É assim, tem gente que só vem para dar queixa.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Fui...
<Pskol> flw
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, se achar alguma coisa ai pra a questão do bug nas gravações compartilha ocm nós! :D
<death_note> *com...
<EduardeCalibal> Roger, Roger!
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<death_note> rsrsrsrs! :)
<licensed> eu falei pra moça da tim que o sistema do meu cel era android ela riu
<licensed> fez: android? hahahahaha
<licensed> brincadeira esses call center viu
<licensed> quanto despreparo
<Pskol> kkkkkkk
<death_note> licensed, pior do que eles só os que estão de brasilia governado o "nosso" macro comos... :|
<licensed> é
<Trovic> bye
<EngSkeeter> death_note: sabe criar um tema gtk?
<death_note> EngSkeeter, never...
<EngSkeeter> ptz
<EngSkeeter> cara
<EngSkeeter> to saind
<EngSkeeter> tenho q fazer umas parada
<EngSkeeter> flw
<death_note> EngSkeeter, mas não é dificil pra quem é inteligente não, já pra vc... :P
<EngSkeeter> aushuas
<EngSkeeter> flw
<death_note> ^^
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem sabe como corrigir os caracteres estranhos do cinelerra no ubuntu 10.10
<Paulo_Carvalho> a dica do manual não funciona
<death_note> Paulo_Carvalho, vc é o rapaz que criou o site "dominando o cinelerra"...!?
<death_note> boa noite.
<Paulo_Carvalho> isso
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu consegui instalar a nova versão
<Paulo_Carvalho> cv
<Paulo_Carvalho> 1.2.5
<Paulo_Carvalho> ou 2.1.5
<Paulo_Carvalho> enfim
<death_note> Paulo_Carvalho, já viu o manual lá do hamacker...?!
<Paulo_Carvalho> com um ppa novo
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas não to corrigindo o utf-8
<Paulo_Carvalho> me passa esse manual
<death_note> Paulo_Carvalho, não posso, discada e tá em 80% do dl...
<Paulo_Carvalho> ok
<death_note> Paulo_Carvalho, vai lá no hamacker e busca manual do ubuntu
<Paulo_Carvalho> vou procurar
<death_note> vai ter varios links lá, um deles é um monte de manuias...
<death_note> *manuais...
<death_note> um dele é o do cinelerra...
<death_note> pena que não ude buscar pra vc, mas não é dificil não...
<death_note> logo, logo se acha...
<death_note> *pude...
<Paulo_Carvalho> a
<Paulo_Carvalho> o zsake
<Paulo_Carvalho> sei lá
<Paulo_Carvalho> então
<Paulo_Carvalho> to neste manual
<Paulo_Carvalho> inclusive postei ele no blog
<Paulo_Carvalho> e não tá funcionando a dica
<death_note> poxa, que chato em...?! :S
<death_note> Paulo_Carvalho,  já viu a dica do ubuntudica sobre este programa ai...?!
<Paulo_Carvalho> não
<Paulo_Carvalho> vou procurar
<death_note> Paulo_Carvalho, www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog
<Paulo_Carvalho> então li a dica dele
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas não ajuda
<Paulo_Carvalho> é que saiu um ppa novo pra instalar a nova versão do cinelerra cv no maverick
<Paulo_Carvalho> ele instala que é uma beleza
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas o problema são os caracteres
<death_note> Paulo_Carvalho, to com o mesmo problema de decodificação de caracters no Empathy com esta codificação UTF-8
<Paulo_Carvalho> achei isso
<Paulo_Carvalho> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/script/Alterando-Ubuntu-de-UTF8-para-ISO88591-(LATIN1)
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas parece uma solução radical
<edenc> argh
<edenc> é igual querer escrever em braile mesmo sem ser cego
<death_note> edenc, boa noite.
<edenc> death_note: opa
<edenc> boa noite
<death_note> edenc, :)
<edenc> death_note: ninguém merece ter que resolver problema de encoding sábado a noite hein
<death_note> edenc, nós do open source merecemos sim... :P AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUHA
<death_note> ^^
<edenc> bom, o suporte a unicode do ubuntu é muito melhor que o do windows
<edenc> na verdade, no windows é quase inexistente
<Paulo_Carvalho> consegui!!!
<Paulo_Carvalho> vou publicar como fazer isso no blog
<Paulo_Carvalho> até depois
<death_note> Paulo_Carvalho, e ai, com a truta mano...?!
<death_note> beleza!
<Paulo_Carvalho> falou
<death_note> parabéns!
<edenc> eu aposto que o problema é no cinelerra (que eu nunca tinha ouvido falar antes)
<edenc> a página principal logo de cara já tem erro de codificação
<thls> death_note pq usa 3 nicks?
<thls> oO
<death_note> thls, não, não uso....
<death_note> vou lhe explicar..
<thls> hm
<death_note> eu tenho somente dois registrados...
<death_note> mas este de agora...
<death_note> thls,  eu uso em homenagem ao ótimo Anime de mesmo nome, tendeu...?!
<thls> hm
<death_note> thls, é que to no caputulo 14 e tá show!
<death_note> *caputulo..
<edenc> haha
<death_note> *caputulo..
<death_note> :(
<edenc> nossa
<thls> =p 3 nicks, coisa de doido
<death_note> to amaldiçoado com a maldição do tc...
<edenc> death_note: é bom que se escreverem teu nick no caderno você ainda tem 2 sobrando
<death_note> edenc, tá sabendo né...!? :P
<death_note> mas não vale nome falso...
<death_note> edenc, off-topic
<edenc> é, eu assisti uns 3 episódios
<death_note> edenc, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<death_note> bora lá..
<death_note> thls, bora pra lá
<ninguem> i
<ninguem> alguém?
<ninguem> oi
<death_note> ?
<death_note> ninguem, boa noite.
<death_note> ninguem, ?
<leandro> boa noite pessoal, pq videos flash dao erro ao maximizar a janela?
<death_note> leandro, fala ai brow!
<death_note> :)
<death_note> leandro, pvt
<leandro> pvt for you too :)
<leandro> qual a gambiarra que a gente faz pra isso?
<death_note> leandro, já to falando com vc lá já rapaz..
<death_note> uma janela a parte...
<death_note> aonde só tem dois contatos, eu e vc...
<leandro> valeu
<Pskol> hmm escondidinho
<death_note> Pskol, sucega cachaça... :P
<Pskol> :P
<edenc> leandro: porque flash é uma porcaria
<death_note> pra mim não é não...
<Argorok> edenc: pensamento de baba ovo da apple
<death_note> funciona de boa e tenho discada em... rsrsrs
<Argorok> e de android ahuhahuahuahauhuhau
<Argorok> ae mo;ada sat"anica, me fodi atualizando o ubuntu, ele fodeu o boot e agora n entra nem o win nem o ubuntu, o ubuntu tava em wubi
<Argorok> tem como recuperar esse cu?
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<edenc> Argorok: err, porque?
<Argorok> edenc: pq faz como o pessoal da apple e da google, critica o flash sem motivos... cite alguns motivos do pq flash eh podre, por favor. nao sou fa do flash, mas tb n critico. se fosse tao podre nao estaria ai ha anos, teria morrido como o google wave ou o mac pra powerpc
<edenc> Argorok: flash não foi feito pra tocar vídeo, era pra animação vetorial daí acrescentaram o suporte pra vídeo em gambiarra-mode
<edenc> era muito melhor usar um codec de vídeo qualquer
<death_note> ninguem, ???
<edenc> daí agora a gente tá preso num formato proprietário
<leandro> alguem já teve o erro de montar o hd externo...diz impossivel montar dispositivo
<ptl> o que aparece no dmesg?
<ptl> qual o sistema de arquivos do HD externo?
<leandro> ntfs
<juizmill> boa noite
<maraujo_3> boa noite juIZMILL
<juizmill> pode me ajuda com uma duvida
<thls> tenta usar o ntfs3g
<ptl> leandro: bom, você sabe que pra montar sistemas NTFS ele usa o FUSE, certo?
<ptl> leandro: o que aparece no dmesg? Você não respondeu
<maraujo_3> juizmill, q passas?
<leandro> dmesg?
<juizmill> eu baixei o dreamweaver cs5 portatil  porem da um erro aqui fala que falta uma DLL no wine
<juizmill> como eu coloco a DLL que falta
<Pskol> juizmill, baixa da interneta
<juizmill> já achei ela para baixar
<Pskol> bota no system32
<thls> system32? oO
<thls> windows?
<juizmill> humm
<Pskol> eh o wine tem
<Pskol> e reza
<juizmill> e depois tenho que que fazer oque para o wine ve a DLL
<leandro> diz: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<ptl> gfvirga: ae :P
<maraujo_3> juizmill, agora assim geramente esse portateis, gambiarra costumam falhar
<ptl> leandro: Significa que ele reconheceu mas deu erro de entrada e saída
<Pskol> juizmill, se ele nao ve, vai la nas config no wine e tenta add
<ptl> leandro: parece ser problema físico
<ptl> nqatsi: leleobhz???
<leandro> funciona tão bem no windows..
<ptl> de "p" pra "n"qatsi
<juizmill> sim já tentei mas o wuine nao ve ela tambem
<juizmill> eu tenho que digita o nome dela
<juizmill> é isso mesmo
<ptl> leandro: vai ver o Windows ainda não detectou esse problema físico
<leandro> mas como o pen drive consegue montar?
<nqatsi> ptl, não :P
<juizmill> aqui eu uso o UBUNTU 10.04
<Pskol> pen drive geralmetne eh fat32
<ptl> leandro: é porque o pendrive não tem problema físico, uai :)
<ptl> nqatsi: por que o nick parecido então?
<juizmill> ta
<nqatsi> ptl,  meu nick veio primeiro
<nqatsi> ;)
<maraujo_3> juizmill, nao me pergunte a exp total, ma nao funfa pq os caras cortam algumas coisas pra fazer a gambiarra
<Pskol> juizmill,
<Pskol> juizmill, bota a DLL dentro da pasta do dreamweaver
<maraujo_3> j0su3, vai por mim baixa a completa
<Pskol> tbm
<ptl> leandro: você tentou montar manualmente?
<leandro> alguem do rj sabe de algum evento próximo por essas bandas?
<leandro> não
<juizmill> nao tem como coloca a DLL na pasta pq ele é um arquivo EXE direto
<juizmill> vou ver oque posso fazer
<Pskol> tenta ai
<maraujo_3> juizmill, to falando cara sempre falta, o programa num foi desenhado pra isso
<juizmill> eu sei mas tava vendo uns tuto na net
<juizmill> de como fazer
<juizmill> tipo colocando algumas DLL
<juizmill> e tazz
<ptl> leandro: você sabe o dispositivo? Digamos que seja /dev/sdb1 (aparece no dmesg): mount -t fuse.ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/windows
<ptl> considerando que /media/windows é o diretório em que você quer montar o HD extern
<gattino> boa noite pessoALL!
<ptl> *externo
<Pskol> leandro, tem certeza q esse hd eh ntfs?
<juizmill> entao mas to deixando ele aqui direto no meu HD
<juizmill> nao to deixando ele em algum pendriver
<ptl> o meu HD externo eu formatei em ext4 ;)
<maraujo_3> vpo saindo aqui
<maraujo_3> boa noite a todos
<maraujo_3> e vc juizmill sorte ai com essa gambiarra, nunca tive
<ptl> falô, m4v
<leandro> mas vc só usa ubuntu então?
<ptl> ops, MaL0
<ptl> aa
<ptl> maraujo_3
<ptl> leandro: yeah :D na faculdade, em casa e no trampo
<juizmill> kkkkkkkkk
<juizmill> brigado marujo_3
<ptl> lasjsdfs_: seu mudo!
<leandro> o ruim é que eu preciso usar no trabalho, pois lá só windows...]
<juizmill> entao to tentando fazr isso por causa da faculdade
<ptl> leandro: revolte-se e use GNU/Linux :)
<leandro> se não eu usava ext4 também
<juizmill> e nao quero passa o meu pc para o windows
<ptl> leandro: foi assim que eu fiz e isso foi o que alavancou minha carreira profissionalmente
<ptl> se não tivesse sido isso acho que hoje em dia eu seria apenas mais um mero empurrador de mouse
<leandro> mas preciso desse formato hibrido para passar arquivos pra quem só usa windows...
<ptl> tá certo
<ptl> bom
<ptl> mas e então
<ptl> tentou montar manualmente?
<juizmill> me explica ai
<leandro> infelizmente ainda é pequeno o n° de pessoas dispostas a liberdade
<juizmill> como montar ele manualmente
<ptl> [20:39:59] <ptl> leandro: você sabe o dispositivo? Digamos que seja /dev/sdb1 (aparece no dmesg): mount -t fuse.ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/windows
<ptl> supondo que é ntfs
<ptl> e que você quer montar em /media/windows
<death_note> leandro, pvt.
<leandro> eu quero saber com mudar o nautilus pra não visualizar o caminho em botoes
<death_note> leandro, simples...
<death_note> leandro, Ctrl+l
<leandro> thank you...se é assim sim...
<juizmill> ptl vo tenta aqui
<juizmill> será que eu nao tenho aque liberar alguma permissao no arquivo exe
<leandro> o meu diretorio é esse: /media/Backup
<ptl> juizmill: que arquivo exe?
<ptl> mkdir /media/Backup
<ptl> leandro: então use esse
<ptl> antes de executar o comando ;)
<juizmill> do portable
<ptl> juizmill: aí já não entendo pra dizer
<leandro> coloquei dmesg | tail e apareceu  um log
<thls> gosto de madagascar
<thls> ios
<thls> ops
<thls> erro
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém ai tem prática com o bchunk?
<ptl> é um erro gostar de madagascar!
<ptl> :P
<death_note> leandro, pvt lá man...
<thls> uiahsuia
<EduardeCalibal> death_note, o brasero faz a copia que eu queria, só não grava em iso...
<thls> ptl é aquele desenho que tem uns pinguins muito loucos
<thls> me amarro
<ptl> eu sei
<ptl> eu também
<ptl> :)
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, não grava...?! 0o
<death_note> acho que grava em .iso sim...
<EduardeCalibal> Não o meu, acho que falta algum complemento.
<ptl> 'desenho' é jeito de dizer, né... Na verdade é uma animação 3D
<EduardeCalibal> Ou é por que esse CD é modo misto o que pode bloquear o ISO...
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, ficar fora do padrão do ISO9660.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, "burn image"... :P
<EduardeCalibal> Não posso, quero arquivar...
<leandro> Meu queridos, grande abraço e night good a todos...
<EduardeCalibal> É meio obvio até, tenho CD (650MB a 700MB) e mídias CD-R estão obsoletas...  Quero manter mas não gravar DVD-R com esse tanto de dados...  Ai vou "estocar" minhas mídias em ISO, várias por DVD.
<EduardeCalibal> Até gostaria de usar outros formatos se alguém souber como montar imagens no Linux para usar sem ser ISO, algo como CUE ou TOC...
<xGrind> alguem ae ja usou um script pra passar DVD pra mp3 ?
<xGrind> artigo do andre_gondim
<EduardeCalibal> Tem vários programas que fazem isso, por modo gráfico, vejamos o que tenho aqui...
<xGrind> vlw
<EduardeCalibal> DVD Movie Backup, DeVeDe...  Tenho mais...
<EduardeCalibal> K9copy
<EduardeCalibal> Thoggen
<arcana> Back
<xGrind> Devede da?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei, não lembro, vou rodar ele aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Você fala do programa DeVeDe né?
<xGrind> isso
<EduardeCalibal> Mídias todos esses que falei são para tratar.
<xGrind> quero programa em gtk
<EduardeCalibal> Agora para identificar não sei como...  :D
<ptl> tem também o mandvd e o dvdauthor
<EduardeCalibal> Esses são para fazer DVD, acho que ambos.
<ptl> xGrind: sabe inglês?
<supertux-budha> <xGrind> se vai extrair o áudio extrai logo em 5.1
<ptl> ah
<ptl> o dvdrip extrai dvds
<xGrind> ptl; sim
<EduardeCalibal> Esse dvdrip...  Não lembro de dar sorte com programas com "rip" no nome.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<ptl> xGrind: http://www.gtk.org/documentation.html
<xGrind> esse Devede é pra criar filme em Dvd
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> quero um pra extrair audio
<EduardeCalibal> Não consegui rodar...
<EduardeCalibal> Ve os outros.
<EduardeCalibal> Deu tilt no meu mpĺayer e ele nem abriu...
<EduardeCalibal> Na verdade troquei por um multi-processado e o mplayer antigo saiu...
<EduardeCalibal> Achei o DVD::rip aqui também.
<xGrind> ptl; q e' esse site?
<ptl> xGrind: aprender a programar usando GTK, oras
<ptl> você não disse que quer programar em gtk?
<ptl> aaaah
<ptl> quer PROGRAMA em gtk.
<ptl> Desculpe, entendi errado.
<xGrind> kk
<ptl> Pensei que fosse desse pessoal que ao escrever, "engole" o infinitivo dos verbos tirando o "r" e pra piorar não acentua.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele queria que fosse um programa para o GTK.
<Paulo_Carvalho> death_note fiz o tutorial
<EduardeCalibal> ^^
<Paulo_Carvalho> http://dominandocinelerra.wordpress.com/2010/12/04/instalar-cinelerra-cv-2-1-5-via-ppa%EF%BB%BF-no-ubuntu/
<EduardeCalibal> Cinelerra é bom de trabalhar, pena que apanho demais para ele...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<Paulo_Carvalho> a idéia do blog é fazer a galera parar de apanhar
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, estou com um cara migrando de volta para o Windows por que não achei nada que ele tenha gostado como alternativa para o Flash e Dream Waver...
<EduardeCalibal> O Cinelerra tem uma curva de aprendizado muito longa no meu ponto de vista, me lembra um pouco o aprendizado de 3DStudio com aquele "zilhão" de opções.
<Paulo_Carvalho> tentou syfing?
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu acho melhor e mais fácil que o premiere
<EduardeCalibal> Não dá...  O motivo dos caras voltarem para o Windows não é por causa das opções e sim por que querem usar apenas aqueles programas...
<EduardeCalibal> É como o cara da gráfica que não aceita arquivos do inkscape e manda converter tudo para Corel sempre.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou os que dizem que os arquivos não estão em CMYK e mandam fazer novamente, mas não dizem que o que querem é a paleta de cores padrão...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<Paulo_Carvalho> sei
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas aí não dá pra mandar um pdf?
<Paulo_Carvalho> e mudar de gráfica é uma boa
<Paulo_Carvalho> o theo magus que trabalha em gráficas que aceitam estes arquivos
<Paulo_Carvalho> o incribus é perfeito pra fechamento de arquivo pra gráfica
<EduardeCalibal> Ai complica, quando um cara te procura para resolver um problema não pode dizer para ele que o problema não esta no programa que ele usa agora sendo que quando ele usava windows não tinha problema...
<Paulo_Carvalho> entendo
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, microsoft causa dependencia...
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas enfim já tem gráficas que trabalham com ink mas realmente é foda
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, quando mais tempo as pessoas usam qualquer coisa maior é a chance de não querem mudar nada...
<Paulo_Carvalho> até porque tem muita gente que só usa ilustrator que tb não é corel
<Paulo_Carvalho> verdade
<Paulo_Carvalho> bom to indo nesta
<Paulo_Carvalho> até
<EduardeCalibal> Até.
<EduardeCalibal> Bem, já comecei pelo Paint Shop, hoje o Corel Paint Shop...
<EduardeCalibal> Migrei para o Gimp direto, sem estresse.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal,
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que comecei a usar ele bem depois de uns 30 dias.
<EduardeCalibal> O inkscape demorei a pegar mas é uma maravilha depois de acostumar.
<EngSkeeter> Pra que server o cinelerra?
<EduardeCalibal> Editar vídeos.
<EduardeCalibal> Linear.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, acho que o GNOME tá com algum erro na motagem de midias man...
<EduardeCalibal> Copia, cola, efeitos de fundo (chroma), aquelas coisas básicas.
<death_note> acabei de colocar um dvd aqui que sempre le a não leu...
<EduardeCalibal> O que tem ai, mensagens?
<EngSkeeter> hum, mas eh tipo o moviemaker?
<EduardeCalibal> n
<EduardeCalibal> Não conheço esse
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor ver as telas.
<EngSkeeter> onde?
<death_note> EngSkeeter, muito melhor, não fassa compração esdruxula...
<EduardeCalibal> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinelerra
<EduardeCalibal> O Cinelerra parece ser para uso profissional, infelizmente minhas "limitações" me deixam com pouca utilidade para ele.
<EduardeCalibal> death_note, ve no dmesg se não tem erros...
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, me ensina a montar o driver?!
<death_note> o meu acabou de sumir...
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sempre fazia manual com mount por terminal.
<death_note> to falando que tá com algum erro loco no GNOME...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se sempre monta ai pode estar ocorrendo algum erro.
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso, abre um terminal e usa o dmesg para ver se no final não constam erros na mídia, por exemplo.
<death_note> me ensina ai por gentileza
<EduardeCalibal> O comando para montagem manual seria algo como:
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, a midia tá perfeita com certeza!
<EduardeCalibal> mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<EduardeCalibal> Um exemplo, claro...
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ter que adaptar a suas condições ai.
<EduardeCalibal> O seu dispositivo e ponto de montagem podem ser outros.
<EngSkeeter> quer montar o que death_note?
<death_note> coloquei midia e sumiu com o icon do driver...
<EduardeCalibal> Hum....
<EduardeCalibal> Já tentou retirar ela e colocar devolta?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que aconteceu aqui comigo esses tempos, mas só normalizou após detonar com o nautilus...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EngSkeeter> sera que ja nao ta montado?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas claro, sou meio "agressivo" com essas coisas.
<EngSkeeter> ver ai com o df
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser.
<EduardeCalibal> Comando mount, ve se não consta como montado.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, qual o paster do ubuntu
<death_note> ??
<EduardeCalibal> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<EduardeCalibal> paste.ubuntu.com
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/539847/
<EduardeCalibal> Já vejo.
<EduardeCalibal> Manual do cinelerra, aprendi muita coisa direto aqui: http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra/cinelerra.html
<EduardeCalibal> Erros diversos de leitura.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se tem erros na mídia na lista...  Momento.
<death_note> mas não é da midia, ela tá perfeita...
<EduardeCalibal> DVD protegido?
<EduardeCalibal> Essa linha: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<death_note> não que eu saiba...
<EduardeCalibal> Acontece quando eu tento copiar CD de jogo, por exemplo, com proteção.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles colocam falhas...
<EduardeCalibal> E ele não monta por causa disso aqui: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unable to recover table-of-contents
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não consegue chegar ao TOC da mídia, ai não sabe o que tem dentro...
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se consegue montar ela com esse tipo de erro.
<EduardeCalibal> sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]
<EduardeCalibal> Literalmente, erro na mídia...
<death_note> cara, ams se fosse assim todos os filmes copiados não abririam nunca né não....?!
<death_note> *mas...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, as vezes no Linux não leio algumas mídias que leem no DVD, mas não sei a causa ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é algo com a faixa do lazer do leitor.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o seu erro não informa erros de leitura, apenas esse erro ai.
<death_note> luciano113, boa noite man.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, vou ver se le agora...
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, para chegar a erros de leitura ele deveria ler o TOC antes para ver o que tem para então tentar ler.
<death_note> ai... 0o
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar limpar a mídia.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, acabou de montar o que não conseguiu antes...
<EduardeCalibal> A trilha zero é a bem de dentro.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser apenas algum incidente aleatório...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<luciano113> death_note: boa noite cara
<luciano113> boa noite povo
<EduardeCalibal> E ai.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, só fiz colocar uma midia qualquer ai tirei e coloque a que não leu...
<death_note> e leu... :p
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, vou mandar outro paste pra vc agora com a midia montada...
<EduardeCalibal> Coisas...  Pode ser tilt com algo no kernell, mas é aquele esquema, só podemos resolver os problemas que conhecemos.
<EngSkeeter> \o/ agora ja sei pra que serve o cinelerra
<EduardeCalibal> Não deve ter dado erros agora.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EngSkeeter> deve ter sido bug do hald
<EduardeCalibal> Tem coisas que só o software livre propicia.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/539849/
<EduardeCalibal> É o mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem mais mensagens depois da última.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, tem coisas que não geram mensagens mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, meu /var/log/messages esta que é um touro de grande...
<EduardeCalibal> 73MB...
<EduardeCalibal> Putz.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal,
<death_note> pode me arrumar um link que ensine como gravar midias pelo terminal...?!
<EngSkeeter> http://cinelerra.org/docs/split_manual_pt_BR/
<EngSkeeter> vou intalar o cinelerra
<EduardeCalibal> Tem várias formas para gravar cada coisa...  Melhor usar um intermediário, tanto que uso o k3b aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele ainda tem alguns bugs, antes que fique estressado é melhor se preparar espiritualmente.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos o que pode querer saber...
<EduardeCalibal> death_note, comandos para você pesquisas.
<EduardeCalibal> cdrecord
<EduardeCalibal> wodim
<EduardeCalibal> dd
<EduardeCalibal> bchunk
<Pskol> wodim eu uso, bem bao
<EduardeCalibal> mkisofs
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, o terminal tem poder de efetuar qualquer tipo de gravação...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Na verdade o k3b, por exemplo, é só o programa intermediário entre você e os comandos (midware)
<ptl> middleware não é isso
<ptl> o k3b é um front-end
<EduardeCalibal> midware
<EduardeCalibal> meio - ware
<ptl> não é midware, é middleware
<EduardeCalibal> Vou até pesquisas...
<ptl> e o conceito de middleware é algo totalmente diferente
<EduardeCalibal> Front-end é isso.
<ptl> procure na wikipedia
<ptl> middleware é algo como MQSeries
<fxd__> só uso o growisofs aqui
<ptl> que fica entra aplicação e biblioteca
<ptl> *entre
<EduardeCalibal> Vou até ver os termos...  Momento.
<YuriBokaleff4y80>  oi
<EduardeCalibal> Esse Middleware parece que tem uma aplicação mais aplicativo-aplicativo...
<YuriBokaleff4y80>  blz man
<ptl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middleware
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que o termo migrou bastante nos últimos 10 anos...
<death_note> !abuso | YuriBokaleff4y80 boot
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.rnp.br/noticias/2006/not-060926.html
<ubottu-br> YuriBokaleff4y80 boot: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<EduardeCalibal> Como sabe?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<death_note> !abuso | bot
<ubottu-br> bot: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<EduardeCalibal> YuriBokaleff4y80, você é um "bot-bobo" ou simplesmente "bobobote"?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<death_note> !abuso | YuriBokaleff4y80=bot
<ubottu-br> YuriBokaleff4y80=bot: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo isso...  http://www.rnp.br/noticias/2006/not-060926.html
<EduardeCalibal> A grafia é middleware mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, dizer que a primeira coisa que usei para gravar CD por linux foi o Nero...
<EduardeCalibal> Já estava muito acostumado e não sabia os programas que poderia usar.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe como montar qualquer formato de imagem de CD sem ser iso?
<EngSkeeter> depende do padrao EduardeCalibal
<EngSkeeter> eh do por -t <padrao>
<EduardeCalibal> Qualquer coisa menos iso...
<EduardeCalibal> Como CUE
<EduardeCalibal> Ou TOC
<EngSkeeter> qual o padrao de CUE?
<EduardeCalibal> Acabei de aprender a montar NRG...  Do Nero, só não sei se vai funcionar na prática.
<EduardeCalibal> Cue acho que é do clone CD.
<EduardeCalibal> São 2 arquivos...
<EduardeCalibal> BIN + CUE
<EduardeCalibal> Busquei por nero achei o jogo pydance nos repositórios...  Não sei a relação.
<EduardeCalibal> Putz, na descrição dele esta escrito género e o apt-cache considerou como nero...
<EngSkeeter> mount: você precisa especificar o tipo do sistema de arquivos
<EduardeCalibal> É, se não for conhecido é.
<EduardeCalibal> Com a opção -t
<EduardeCalibal> -t <tipo>
<EduardeCalibal> Mas, o nero e afins gravam em modo cru...
<EduardeCalibal> Ai precisa conhecer as sutilezas dos dados gravados, no caso de arquivos em duas partes eles não tem o TOC (esta no arquivo) então não tem como montar sem usar os dois.
<EduardeCalibal> No ISO os dados est
<EduardeCalibal> estão no arquivo, como se fosse o CD.
<EngSkeeter> EduardeCalibal: tem que transformar de cue pra iso
<EngSkeeter> o kernel nao conhece ceu
<EngSkeeter> cue
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, é inviável...  É um CD com múltiplas faixas, uma de dados e 18 de audio.
<EduardeCalibal> Em todos os testes que fiz tive algum problema.
<EduardeCalibal> O melhor que consegui foi ficar com um ISO e mais 18 arquivos CDR
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, tenho um CUE...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ele não monta.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisava montar sem usar o Wine com o clone CD...
<EngSkeeter> eu achei isso http://under-linux.org/wiki/Tutoriais/Aplicativos/CdRecord#BIN.2FCUE_em_ISO
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-05
<ureiaceca> mim ajudem! eu tentei estalar o Internet explorer mas nao foi! *.*
<ureiaceca> Patricia: T_T
<fxd__> usa o bchunk e passa pra iso
<xGrind> ureiaceca; fuck your IE
<xGrind> =)
<fxd__> com esse bin2iso do link tb da
<Patricia> ureiaceca uh?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não testei esse...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar.
<Patricia> ah ja lembrei
<ureiaceca> fxd__: mim ajudem! o nero e o java nao estalam no meu urubuntu! ;-;
<Patricia> ureiaceca, hj faça o que vc quiser, to de saida, boa noite bjos
<ureiaceca> lulz
<EduardeCalibal> acho que a Patricia tem um fã...
 * Patricia coloca o modo +q em ureiaceca
<fxd__> ureiaceca,  taip dér rm -rf / end rit enter
<ureiaceca> EduardeCalibal: minha ethernet eh 2Giga, posso baixar o ubuntu ultimate nela??
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal pois é
<xGrind> ureiaceca; usa seu windows q vc consegue usar internet explorer e todos os virus disponiveis pra ele
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que você esta com um caso clássico de "verborreia digital"
<ureiaceca> xGrind: mim ajude! o avg nao estala no urubuntu!
<Patricia> #ubuntu-irc quem se sentir incomodado, la existe dezenas de operadores ubuntu, fui Exit-me 5s
<EduardeCalibal> Mentiu para o tio...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<xGrind> ureiaceca; nao? certeza  ? kk
<death_note> !abuso| ureiaceca super troll
<ubottu-br> ureiaceca super troll: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<xGrind> ureiaceca; existe versao avg pro ubuntu animal. mas pra tirar as bostas dos virus do windows
<ureiaceca> eh verdade q o Aero nao roda no Urubuntu? {º,_,º}
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que as frases dele estão ficando repetitivas...  Só para constar.  AFK
<Andre_Gondim> ureiaceca, respeite as regras do canal, sim?
<xGrind> ureiaceca; vdd. é q o windows copiou do compiz
<xGrind> ;D
<ureiaceca> ubottu-br: I'lold
<ubottu-br> Factoid "I'lold" not found
<ureiaceca> {º,_,º}""
<ureiaceca> porque o ubuntu nao compila um pograma q devide 1 por 0??
<virtu> e ai
<virtu> voltei
<ureiaceca> {º,_,º}
<Trovic> !abuso | ureiaceca  boot
<Andre_Gondim> ureiaceca, suas atitudes estão sendo interpretadas como troll, por favor verifique as regras do canal
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; alguem devia banir essa porra
<ureiaceca> Andre_Gondim: ola! qual o telefone do IRC??
<Andre_Gondim> .kick ureiaceca veja as regras do canal
<virtu> 138
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; cara nao consegui usar aquele script pra converter DVD pra audio
<ubottu-br> ureiaceca  boot: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, que script?
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; ta no planeta ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, vou ver, peraí
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, é do leleobhz, nem cheguei a testar
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> mals ae. pensei q fosse seu :D
<Andre_Gondim> .ban ureiaceca
<death_note> Andre_Gondim, fica ligado que ele sempre muda o nick... :|
<death_note> já vi ele com usn 3 ou 4 diferentes...
<Andre_Gondim> death_note, beleza
<death_note> sempre fazendo a mesma palhaçada...
<death_note> xGrind, manda o script ai pra eu por gentileza.
<death_note> xGrind, o lik, melhor idzendo...
<EduardeCalibal> fxd__, como disse antes, acho que minha mídia não é compatível com o ISO9660...  É este o meu problema.
<death_note> link melhor dizendo...
<virtu> ouçam ai pessoal: noite de insonia, ubuntu 10.10 + pacote studio + um piano digital deu nisso: http://www.4shared.com/audio/35XLDtYW/Ascension_-_Concert_Grand_and_.html
<EduardeCalibal> Tanto o bchunk quando o bin2iso dão o mesmo problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Geram a iso e mais uma penca de arquivos, um para cada faixa.
<EduardeCalibal> Não me servem para arquivamento desta forma.
<death_note> virtu, boa noite. Cade minha Frog musica recompilada...?! :P
<death_note> ^^
<xGrind> death_note; http://paodiqueijo.leleobhz.org/index.php/2010/11/30/script-convertendo-dvds-para-mp3/
<virtu> death_note: ja disse que aquela vai demorar =P foge do meu ritmo ehehe
<EduardeCalibal> O bin2iso foi pior por que além de gerar um monte de wav ele ainda se confundiu e gerou dois iso...
<thls> [22:05] <ureiaceca> porque o ubuntu nao compila um pograma q devide 1 por 0??
<thls> uAAIUHAUIHAIUHIAU
<ubuntero> EduardeCalibal, o que está querendo fazer?
<thls> [22:06] <ureiaceca> Andre_Gondim: ola! qual o telefone do IRC??
<thls> AUhAUIHAIUuai que palhaçada ein
<death_note> virtu, tranquilidade man, só pra descontrair primo! ;)
<death_note> EngSkeeter, é vc né safado...?! :S
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, tenho várias mídias CD com jogos antigos.  Eles tem um formato misto, com dados e músicas em formato CD na mesma mídia, era comum isso na época, quero fazer copias de segurança de todas essas mídias.  Só que o ISO não aceita isso.
<fxd__> EduardeCalibal,  tem o cdemu, dps monta o cue e dd dps, ñ sei se dá certo, mas ñ custa nada tentar
<EduardeCalibal> cdemu, vou pesquisas.
<EngSkeeter> eu o q death_note?
<ubuntero> EduardeCalibal, voce quer gerar uma iso dessa mídia? é isso?
<EduardeCalibal> cdemu, nada nos repositórios...  Vou garimpar.
<EduardeCalibal> Já consegui gerar cue.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não consigo montar.
<EduardeCalibal> Quero arquivar e conseguir montar essas mídias.
<ubuntero> EduardeCalibal, já tentou como comando dd?
<EduardeCalibal> Esse é pior, ele vai brigar com as travas de proteção das mídias.
<EduardeCalibal> São mídias originais.
<EduardeCalibal> Fora que demora pacas a copiar.
<death_note> EngSkeeter, brincadeira man! Tá com o bumbum presso não né...?!  :P
<EngSkeeter> num intindi nada death_note
<OneSr> galera uma pequena dúvida, para compartilhar arquivos pelo samba, todas as máquinas devem ter o samba rodando, ou so o servidor de arquivos ?
<renebarbosa> OneSr, smbclient
<Andre_Gondim> OneSr, pelo menos o cliente do samba a máquina que vizualizar precis ter
<ubuntero> OneSr, quem compartilha tem que ter o servidor do samba, os outros só o cliente que já vem instalado no ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Cliente que pode ser um cliente do Windows...
<OneSr> a tranquilo, o cliente do samba já tem instalado...
<EduardeCalibal> É, parece que esse cdemu resolver o meu problema mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu fxd__, vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; sabe se saiu o lubuntu alpha ?
<OneSr> para quem tem windows na rede, é melhor utilizar o samba mesmo já pelo, pelo fato de suporte ao win, enquanto o NFS trabalha só ambiente linux ?
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez tenha algo para Windows, não sei dizer...  Quando ao Samba roda legal com windows até o XP, acima dele não sei se não tem problemas atualmente.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que já usei com o 7...
<EduardeCalibal> Lembrei agora.
<OneSr> eu tenho que testa, não quais são os protocolos to nfs, ai não sei se vai traduzir na camada de aplicação do modelo tcp/ip .. sem idéia lol
<OneSr> sei*
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre o cdemu, se alguém mais estiver interessado: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/project.php#download
<EduardeCalibal> NFS é o protocolo...
<OneSr> EduardeCalibal, yes, mais preciso ver as entranhas da fera :)
<EduardeCalibal> Tem as especificações no manual.
<EduardeCalibal> Os RFC dele.
<EduardeCalibal> NFS version 2 [RFC1094], NFS version 3  [RFC1813],
<EduardeCalibal>        and NFS version 4 [RFC3530].
<EduardeCalibal> Com os RFC consegue pegar os detalhes de cada versão.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<EduardeCalibal> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1094
<EduardeCalibal> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1813
<EduardeCalibal> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3530
<EduardeCalibal> Boa leitura...  Já passei da idade de escovar bits.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> OneSr, pegou?
<OneSr> EduardeCalibal, hahaha passou da idade ?
<OneSr> 60 já ? hushushs
<EduardeCalibal> Passei da época de ficar fuçando 300 páginas de especificação sobre protocolos sendo que já existe implementação pronta e livre.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Só para ter uma ideia das atrocidades sem propósito que já fiz... Vejamos, clientes de FPT, SMTP, POP, HTTP, um mini servidor HTTP.
<EduardeCalibal> também um sistema de boot (60% assembly)
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo isso apenas para aprender a fazer mas sem proveito prático...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> O meu boot era legal, ele deveria escrever minhas iniciais na tela, apenas isso, só que em algumas máquinas apenas aparecia a primeira letra.  Depois disso descobri o Linux ai larguei de mão...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, foi uma briga aprender a gravar também, tive que fazer um programa para gravar o setor de boot no disquete...
<OneSr> EduardeCalibal, hahahahahahahaha
<EduardeCalibal> Nessa época fiz um gerenciador de processos para Windows, até que cheguei a usar esse, mas travava muito...
<EduardeCalibal> Coisas do sistema, acho.
<OneSr> EduardeCalibal, lol
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, usando API, não tem como fazer de outra forma no Windows...
<OneSr> que história de vida xD
<EduardeCalibal> Que nada, são apenas as atrocidades.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Pior são os projetos que o cara anota em algum lugar e depois esquece...  Bá.
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso me achei no software livre, se não tem pode fazer, se quiser esperar logo alguém vai fazer.
<OneSr> né
<OneSr> pena que não conheço nada de computadores :(
<EduardeCalibal> Computadores são uma praga.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Mas uma praga que da dinheiro.
<OneSr> EduardeCalibal, sim
<OneSr> EduardeCalibal, vo vive de pesca em cabo frio ... ganho mais =p
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Depende, se tiver aquela ideia que todos vão querer comprar ai você se faz de uma hora para outra.
<EduardeCalibal> Nesse ramo ou o cara se faz em uma ideia ou pena a vida toda.
<OneSr> EduardeCalibal, melhor eu tentar uma vaga em harverd
<OneSr> lol
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<OneSr> oO ?
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<EduardeCalibal> Os olhos...  Icones...
<EduardeCalibal> Emoticons...
<EduardeCalibal> Esqueci o nome...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> !emoticon
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'emoticon' not found
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> !emoticons
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'emoticons' not found
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca arranco ajuda desse negócio.
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<OneSr> kkkk
<OneSr> !emotions
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'emotions' not found
<OneSr> hahaha
<ptl> emotions ou emoticons?
<ptl> !emoticons
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'emoticons' not found
<ptl> se está falando de :) >:( :-) :-O isso são EMOTICONS, de EMOTION + ICONS (ícones) e não EMOTIONS
<death_note> do mesmo jeito manifestou ignorância... :P
<ptl> é...
<death_note> !ignorância
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ignor\xc3\xa2ncia' not found
<ptl> !ignorância
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ignor\xe2ncia' not found
<death_note> AUHSUAHUSHUAH
<death_note> :P
<ptl> !ignorância
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ignor\xc3\xa2ncia' not found
<death_note> é um apiada bem brasileira este bot mesmo... :D
<death_note> *uma..
<death_note> vamos ver se ele sabe pelo menos o que ele mesmo significa....
<death_note> !bot
<ubottu-br> Para saber mais sobre o ubottu-br, visite o endereço http://boo.ubuntu-br-am.org/ ou mande sua pergunta através do comando /msg Ayrton Pergunta
<death_note> oooooooooooh... :O
<virtu> death_note, http://www.youtube.com/user/mcvspam#p/u/5/l1xqO5Ycses olha isso cara
<death_note> virtu, quantos minutos...?!
<virtu> 2m22s
<death_note> virtu, isso pra carregar é igual a 2:22 minutos pra mim... :|
<virtu> mas vale a pena cara
<EduardeCalibal> !bobo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bobo' not found
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> !ugly
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ugly' not found
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> !kernell panic
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'kernell panic' not found
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Esse bicho não me ajuda em nada...
<death_note> !troll
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'troll' not found
<death_note> :p
<Trovic> alguem ai sabe onde posso acessar o meu hd usando o unity
<death_note> unity cara... :S
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei o que é isso, não é uma alternativa ao gnome?
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, não tá perdendo nadinha man... :|
<EngSkeeter> death_note: tu que queria uns emuladores neh?
<Trovic> é o proximo gerenciador de janelas do naty
<EduardeCalibal> Ha...
<EngSkeeter> death_note: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Jogos-para-Linux?pagina=10
<death_note> EngSkeeter, já tenho mais do que ciência necessária sobre o assunto... ;)
<EduardeCalibal> Vou empacotar esse cdemu e submeter para o Debina/Ubuntu...  Muita burocracia para instalar.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EngSkeeter> mas la nao tem so emuladores death_note
<death_note> EngSkeeter, mesmo assim, obrigado.
<EngSkeeter> asuhasuh
<EduardeCalibal> !afk
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'afk' not found
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo...  Fui.  AFK.
<moskvat> salve galera
<moskvat> alguem sabe com faço um NAT do dlink apontando para roteador tplink ???
<edenc> moskvat: melhor desativar o NAT em um dos dois
<moskvat> edenc, mais como o modem dlink vai consegui chegar no meu pc
<moskvat> dlink 10.1.1.0/8 e o tplink 192.168.1.0
<edenc> moskvat: qual dos dois tem o IP quente?
<moskvat> edenc, hã?
<moskvat> valido?
<moskvat> dlink
<edenc> é "quente" no sentido de estar na rede do teu provedor
<edenc> ok
<moskvat> dlink
<edenc> o tplink tem um lugar onde você informa o IP do gateway para internet
<edenc> você coloca os dois na mesma rede
<edenc> e dá o IP do dlink pro IP do tplink
<edenc> o IP interno, no caso
<moskvat> default gw 10.1.1.1
<edenc> certo, você vai ter que mudar manualmente o IP de um dos dois
<edenc> e a netmask, etc.
<moskvat> mais o tplink conecta diretamente com a rede 192 e com a rede 10
<edenc> moskvat: ok, desliga o NAT no dlink e liga no tplink
<death_note> alguem aqui já tá usando o Chrome/Chromium 8...?!
<edenc> moskvat: então, o tplink é um roteador, ele consegue fazer os pacotes trafegar entre duas redes diferentes
<moskvat> sim
<edenc> moskvat: é só dizer o IP do dlink na rede interna pra ele
<edenc> e ele vai funcionar normalmente
<moskvat> entao vou fazer o nat somente no dlink
<edenc> não, no tplink
<edenc> desliga o nat e o dhcp no dlink
<edenc> e liga o nat e o dhcp to tplink
<moskvat> ok
<moskvat> blz
<moskvat> e agora
<edenc> no tplink tem um lugar pra você informar o IP da interface que vai conectar com o dlink
<moskvat> tem
<moskvat> ele ta assim
<edenc> daí você precisa dizer o IP do tplink na rede do dlink, coloca 10.1.1.2 ou algo assim
<moskvat> ip 10.1.1.254 mask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.1.1.1
<edenc> isso
<edenc> o gateway é o dlink
<moskvat> eh
<edenc> pluga o dlink numa das interfaces de rede do tplink, bota ele pra conectar on-demand e vai funcionar
<moskvat> o nat no tplink ta assim: 192.168.1.10 :8080 TCP
<edenc> ahn
<edenc> screenshot?
<moskvat> edenc, ta na fila so baixar
<virtu> alguem sabe de uma ferramenta de edição de videos? tipo girar 180 graus, adicionar som e etc?
<edenc> virtu: cinelerra.org
<edenc> descobri hoje :)
<rsfreitas> openshot
<virtu> blz... gravei eu tocando piano
<virtu> e agora quero sincronizar o som com o video
<edenc> virtu: legal, eu também toco (muito mal, mas toco)
<virtu> pois é...
<edenc> tem uma distro do ubuntu dedicada a edição de multimídia, não?
<virtu> eu tb
<virtu> tem sim
<virtu> Ubuntu Studio
<virtu> mas tu pode usar quase tudo no ubuntu normal
<virtu> basta baixar o pacote do ubuntu studio
<virtu> eu fiz isso
<virtu> e assim edito som pelo menos
<edenc> dá pra usar tudo
<virtu> já gravei audio do piano com os pacotes do studio
<virtu> tenho num 4shared da vida ai
<edenc> as edições diferentes do ubuntu só são coleções diferentes de pacotes
<virtu> entao se conseguir fazer isto agora
<virtu> eu fiz tudo via open source
<virtu> video camera com android
<moskvat> edenc, http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3945/capturadetelaat.png
<edenc> virtu: já assistiu Elephant's Dream?
<virtu> not
<edenc> é um filme inteiro, creative commons, feito 100% com software livre
<edenc> http://www.elephantsdream.org/
<edenc> é uma animação no blender
<edenc> você pode baixar os arquivos de produção e modificar, se quiser
<edenc> moskvat: isso aí não é NAT
<edenc> moskvat: é port forwarding
<moskvat> ??? ferou agora
<edenc> moskvat: NAT você ativa lá no "network"
<edenc> moskvat: você quer que conexões com o teu IP da internet passem pra tua máquina?
<virtu> baixei um aqui e nao consegui girar o video =/
<virtu> baixar outro
<moskvat> edenc, isso
<edenc> moskvat: você tem que ativar o forwarding lá no dlink também
<virtu> cinelerra nao tem nos rep da ubuntu?
<geowany> Boa noite!
<moskvat> no dlink tem dentro do NAT  - Virtual Server - port triggeting - dmz host
 * EngSkeeter vai dormir
<virtu> putzz.. nao consigo encontrar uma ferramenta de edição de video que inverte a imagem
<virtu> cinelerra nao achei aqui
<edenc> virtu: https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa
<supertux-budha> <virtu> talvez o avidemux faça isso éle é cheio de efeitos
<edenc> virtu: precisa acrescentar esse repo
<virtu> supertux-budha, o avidemux nao faz =(
<supertux-budha> ahhhhhh
<virtu> edenc, como que acrescento cara...
<virtu> só adicionar ao /etc/source.list
<edenc> ou então adiciona pelo instalador de software do ubuntu
<edenc> que ele já faz o download das chaves e bla bla bla
<edenc> fui, vou assistir um filme
<edenc> boa sorte aí procêis
<moskvat> quit
<death_note> edenc, ótimo filme viciado... :P
<death_note> ^^
<supertux-budha> <virtu> usa o mencoder para rotacionar o video
<virtu> supertux-budha, blz
<OneSr> virtu, cheguei agora oque ta tentando fazer ?
<virtu> OneSr, gravei um video up side down
<virtu> e quero colocar ele nos eixos =)
<virtu> este é o primeiro passo...
<OneSr> gravo ? .... tutorial ?
<virtu> gravei um video
<virtu> passei ele para o computador
<virtu> porém ao gravar ficou invertida a imagem
<virtu> de cabeça para baixo
<virtu> e agora quero editar o video
<virtu> acho que vou conseguir
<virtu> pera ae
<OneSr> a sim .. usa o DeVeDe
<OneSr> ele fais isso fácil :)
<virtu> feito
<virtu> mencoder Ascension.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -vf flip -o out.avi
<virtu> agora passo 2
<virtu> tenho .mp3 e quero sincronizar =P
<OneSr> o DeVeDe fais tudo isso :)
<virtu> ahh blz
<virtu> achei aquele comando ali na sorte
<virtu> upside down video ubuntu
<virtu> pesquisei por isto no google e deu certo
<OneSr> lol .. que dureza converte por linha
<OneSr> o DeVeDe tem tudo la pra atrasa audio e tal
<virtu> blz... pois o audio vai começar ums 4 ou 5 seg deposi do inicio do video
<virtu> vou la brincar
<virtu> away
<OneSr> e eu to com problema no recordmydesktop :(
<OneSr> quando mando para de grava ele não encoda ... lol
<OneSr> fica a janela aberta pedindo pra n cancelar e não acontece nada
<virtu> hmm.. no devede como eu faço para adicionar o audio?
<virtu> ou tem algum tutorial legal que vc ja saiba?
<death_note> virtu, serio mesmo que vc vai querer que lhe ensinem a usar todos os programas do Linux nesta madrugada...?! :P
<death_note> AUHSUAHSUAHUS
<OneSr> ixi pra adiciona nele deve ter como mais não sei .. só uso ele para converter .. acertar atraso de audio e tal
<virtu> death_note, cara... vai depender... eu to na letra A agora... e quero ir ate o F hoje
<virtu> =D
<virtu> ele converteu o video rapido demais
<virtu> ficou acelerado =/
<death_note> virtu, bonita a Ascension - Concert Grand and Strings, meus parabéns! :)
<virtu> entao eu gravei um video mais ou menos com ela
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Coringao> mactimes, e ai amigao
<Coringao> mactimes, preciso de um help seu
<mactimes> Coringao, Opa.  Diga lá.
<Coringao> mactimes, pvt
<annakamilla> oi gente
<annakamilla> meu amigo está com um probleminha com o ubuntu 10.04
<annakamilla> com o gnome tetris
<annakamilla> Andre_Gondim: olá
<annakamilla> olem o problema
<annakamilla> olhem
<annakamilla> vou mandar no pastebin
<annakamilla> http://pastebin.com/MC6iLn65
<edenc> annakamilla: gnome?
<annakamilla> edenc: o dele é gnome
<edenc> só com esse erro aí não dá pra resolver
<edenc> pode ser muita coisa
<annakamilla> edenc: ele tem uma placa ati que está dando problema no compiz tb com o efeito de agua
<edenc> annakamilla: bom, desculpa, mas é muito difícil depurar por telepatia com dois hops
<annakamilla> tá eu vaou cahamar ele para entrar no chat
<annakamilla> edenc: é o peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla,
<annakamilla> oie
<death_note> diz ai...?!
<annakamilla> death_note: o que deu a saida daquele comando ??
<death_note> annakamilla, direct rendering: Yes
<annakamilla> death_note: ve a saida do dmesg para o drm tb
<annakamilla> dmesg | grep drm
<death_note> annakamilla, [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.32-26-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:14:11 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.32-26.48-generic 2.6.32.24+drm33.11)
<annakamilla> death_note: tenta pedir ajuda para o edenc
<annakamilla> comentei o seu caso com ele
<death_note> edenc,
<W0RL0CK> ola a todos
<W0RL0CK> alguem aqui usa ubuntu em not da acer aspire 5315?
<W0RL0CK> o meu não liga o cooler quando inicio o sistema
<W0RL0CK> alguem sabe como concerto isso
<W0RL0CK> se tiver como?
<vitorlobo> falae piazada
<virtu> sincronizei a jossa... mas foi pelo windows =(
<luciano113> bom dia
<luciano113> estou tentando assistir um video no formato rmvb no kaffeine mas so entra o audio do video alguem sabe o que preciso fazer??
<Patricia> bom dia
<xGrind> Patricia; bom dia sz
<Patricia> :)
<OneSr> galera to instalando o ubuntu server aqui para testar e no começo da instalação ele pede o modelo do teclado .. mais nãop tem abnt
<OneSr> alguem sabe que modelo tem que marca aqui /
<OneSr> os modelos que tem aqui é só modelo de marca ¬¬
<OneSr> aparentemente tive de instalar em US pra sai da parte do teclado lol
<pibarnas> OneSr, vc tem certeza que seu teclado é abnt2?
<OneSr> pibarnas, sim
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<adriano> bom dia pessoal
<adriano> alguem sabe remover o boot spalsh do ubuntu?
<Silveira> boa tarde galera
<Silveira> alguem poderia me ajudar com o som do meu computador
<Silveira> instalei o linux mas estou sem som
<ruiserra> Boas, alguém me pode dar uma ajuda no ubuntu?
<ruiserra> Formatei o meu ubuntu, e não formatei a partição /home , só que agora o /home nao aparece os dados que tinha?
<Silveira> ola boa tarde.. alguem poderia me ajudar, estou sem som o que eu posso fazer para resolver ?
<Silveira> Por favor.................
<hermano> meu video .avi nao ta saindo som o que instalo?
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, boa tarde.
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<EduardeCalibal> Já ia almoçar...
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, vou almoçar, mas já volto pra lhe pedir um help!
<death_note> vamos!
<death_note> :)
<EduardeCalibal> Até.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Ernandes> hummm
<Ernandes> morreuu
<Ernandes> puff
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<Ernandes> boa
<death_note> boa tarde.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, por favor.
<virtu> ae death_note... consegui la sincronizar o audio e o video
<virtu> mas não pelo linux =/
<virtu> fique 3 horas para mais tentando no linux e na outra plataforma em 30m tava feito =/
<death_note> virtu, boa tarde.
<virtu> death_note: http://www.youtube.com/user/virtuosit
<Argorok> aew... atualziei o ubuntu e deu merda no grub, ao inves de montar o menu, aparece um terminalzinho tosco escrito grub> e n consigo mais entrar no ubuntu... eh uma isntalacao wubi
<death_note> virtu, discada man... :|
<death_note> vc faz de proposito né...?! :S
<virtu> sim
<virtu> sim
<virtu> =)
<edenc> death_note: porque você tá na discada?
<death_note> :s
<death_note> sacanagem não, tiraram pra me exculachar hoje, só pode ser...
<edenc> virtu: bem legal o vídeo
<death_note> edenc, que tal por que a dona oi quer, tá baum pra vc...?!
<death_note> edenc, boa tarde pra vc também viu...
<edenc> ah tá, pensei que você tava preso no porão
<edenc> boa tarde
<death_note> :|
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, chega ai por favor...
<edenc> virtu: é um teclado ou um piano eletrônico?
<edenc> virtu: eu toco essa, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBFXJw7n-fU mas no piano do conservatório, não tenho um piano próprio ainda
<EduardeCalibal> Oi?
<EduardeCalibal> death_note, diga,
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, obrigado...
<death_note> é rapidex...
<virtu> edenc: piano digital
<death_note> EduardeCalibal,  instalei o driver propietario e ele deu zuada no meu Quadrapassel... Eu abri ele pelo terminal e olha o que escreveu antes de abrir ele bugado... (quadrapassel:1805): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x5200006 the current GLX drawable
<death_note> (quadrapassel:1805): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x5200007 the current GLX drawable
<edenc> virtu: vi um yamaha digital lindão outro dia, saí correndo da loja pra não comprar
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho lembrança de já ter visto isso antes...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se acho alguma referência...  Momento.
<virtu> edenc: pois é... eu ia comprar ma yamaha até conhecer este que comprei
<virtu> =)
<edenc> qual é esse, tem um som bom prum digital
<virtu> edenc: Kawai ES6
<virtu> edenc: navegue por aqui http://www.4shared.com/dir/mxgfMk6O/Kawai_ES6.html
<EduardeCalibal> death_note, parece problema com o driver mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar reverter.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não achei nada específico.
<EduardeCalibal> Volto logo.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, obrigado mas tenho certeza que é o driver propietario, pois rodando do live cd ele fica perfeito, é só instalar o driver propietario que da zuada...
<Argorok> qm atualizo o maverick ateh o talo?
<Argorok> seriao, alguem ae atualizo?
<edenc> Argorok: eu
<pqatsi> ispliti!
<pqatsi> ptl: ae
<pqatsi> [05/12-15:17:17] < pqatsi> ptl: ae
<Argorok> edenc, manda o ls -l /boot ae plz
<pqatsi> ?
<pqatsi> sudo update-grub
<pqatsi> isso n resolveu n?
<Argorok> pqatsi se eu conseguisse entrar no linux, resolveria
<Argorok> to na shell do grub
<Argorok> tentando dar boot na mao
<Argorok> AUHaUHAUHuhAuhAuhauhauhAAHAH
<edenc> tem como você listar as imagens disponíveis no grub
<edenc> eu não posso olhar minha máquina agora, minha mulher está assistindo um filme
<pqatsi> [05/12-15:18:33] < Argorok> pqatsi se eu conseguisse entrar no linux, resolveria
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> use tab
<pqatsi> bobage
<pqatsi> root (hd0,0)
<pqatsi> kernel /<tab><tab>
<Argorok> larga de achar q eh esperto vai
<pqatsi> onde <tab> voce aperta a tecla tab 1x
<pqatsi> o grub e esperto
<pqatsi> voce, não
<Argorok> nao muito, se ele fosse esperto n daria pau
<Argorok> vc é tao esperto que acha que a shell do grub é completa
<edenc> Argorok: o grub tem o suficiente pra você listar os kernels e dar boot
<Argorok> se n vai ajudar, n atrapalha
<Argorok> edenc tem nada
<edenc> faz o que o pqatsi tá falando
<Argorok> o tab soh completa o primeiro argumento
<Argorok> vcs tao confundindo o shell do grub
<edenc> só que não é kenerl
<Argorok> com akela opcao de alterar a linah de comando do menu
<edenc> não cara
<edenc> o grub tem um shell
<edenc> que é exatamente pra esses casos
<Argorok> mano, a isntalacao eh WUBI
<Argorok> o disco NAO TA MONTADO
<Argorok> ele n vai compelta porra nenhuma
<edenc> root (hd0,0)
<edenc> isso monta o dispositivo
<pqatsi> a shell do grub E COMPLETA
<Argorok> hd0,0 vai cair no PBR do win
<pqatsi> nao adianta nada voce querer saber as linhas que temos nos nossos
<edenc> então é h0,1
<pqatsi> vai depender dos updates que tem ai
<edenc> *hd0.1
<Argorok> pqatsi soh pedi a versao da kernel atual e ngm respondeu ateh agora
<edenc> bah
<pqatsi> Argorok: a atual pode nao ser a sua
<Argorok> hd0,1 eh meu C
<Argorok> meu ubuntu tah na D:
<Argorok> hd0,2
<edenc> não, teu ubuntu não ta na D:
<Argorok> jah dei root (hd0,2)
<pqatsi> use o table completion do grub pra descobrir o que voce precisa
<Argorok> edenc pro grub, n, pro windows, sim
<edenc> mas isso não importa agora
<edenc> importa ser o dispositivo certo
<edenc> se não me engano
<edenc> "ls" vai te mostrar a lista de dispositivos
<Argorok> mas como vo manda o grub dar boot numa isntalacao wubi se o fs n tah montado? o.0
<pqatsi> Argorok: entenda
<pqatsi> o grub e autonomo
<pqatsi> ele acessa os FSs por ele proprio
<pqatsi> nao depende de nada pra isso
<pqatsi> novamente, use o tab pra achar tanto sua particao de boot quanto seu kernel
<pqatsi> root (hd<tab>
<pqatsi> ele vai te apresentar a lista de particoes
<pqatsi> (um tab ou 2, sei la)
<Argorok> o root jah foi
<edenc> Argorok: o grub vai montar o FS pra você
<Argorok> q mais precisa pra bootar entao?
<edenc> Argorok: igual todas as vezes que você dá boot na máquina
<pqatsi> kernel /<tab><tab>
<Argorok> n tem kernel no grub
<pqatsi> ele vai listar as pastas igual no shell
<edenc> Argorok: linux
<edenc> Argorok: help
 * pqatsi pergunta se por acaso isso e grub0.98 ou grub 2
<Argorok> 098
<edenc> é linux então
<Argorok> ae linux o q?
<edenc> linux /arquivo-do-kernel
<Argorok> eu n sei ql eh esse arquivo
<mateusjmf> boa tarde
<edenc> acho que linux /<tab> funciona
<edenc> senão ls
<Argorok> ele lsita meu D: inteirinho
<Argorok> se der tab
<Argorok> o q n me ajuda mt
<edenc> linux /boot/<tab>
<edenc> acho que o pqatsi pode te ajudar melhor, eu fiz isso pouquíssimas vezes
<Argorok> soh existe /boot no hd0,0 que eh o PBR do windows, e lah n tem nada q n seja do win
<edenc> caramba, você tem um linux sem /boot ?
<edenc> muito estranho
<edenc> o que tem no / do hd0,2 ?
<Drak> pessoal, é possivel compartilhar a impressora de um windows com um ubuntu pelo CUPS?
<Drak> edenc, hj em dia n eh necessario o /boot
<Argorok> edenc, eh wubi, caralho
<Argorok> AUHAUHAHAUHauhAUHAhA
<edenc> cara
<pqatsi> eh, o kernel se infia dentro de um fs no ntfs
<edenc> o wubi é só o instalador
<pqatsi> isso vai ser chato de usar
<pqatsi> edenc: nao
<pqatsi> ele pode instalar o linux inteiramente dentro de um ntfs
<edenc> ok, estou fora da minha praia então
<Drak> ntfs eh mto tosco
<Drak> comparado ao ext4
<edenc> ntfs é muito tosco *ponto*
<Drak> huahuauhau
<Drak> melhorou.
<thls> pq Drak?
<Drak> thls, n dá nem pra redimensionar a partição
<Argorok> pqatsi, n faco ideia de onde esteja o /boot :/
<Drak> n eh flexível
<edenc> Drak: dá mas com software proprietário
<edenc> e se faltar energia no meio do processo, fudeu
<Drak> n sabia dessa
<Drak> to num estágio q n sei mais porcaria nenhuma de windows
<Drak> hauhuahua
<edenc> fragmentação, má alocação dos blocos e a estratégia de usar as letrinhas "C, D, etc..." é péssima
<Drak> n sei instalar uma impressora no windows
<edenc> Drak: bah, colé... ;)
<thls> da sim
<Drak> edenc, haha, sério..
<edenc> até meu avô que tem mal de parkinson sabe instalar uma impressora no windows
<thls> Drak:
<edenc> mas sim, o cups pode usar uma impressora compartilhada
<Drak> mas pense como é chato
<Drak> aquela fila de impressao vive travando
<edenc> isso é outra coisa
<Drak> edenc, com uma do windows?
<edenc> mas instalar é fácil
<edenc> Drak: sim
<Drak> entao vou tentar aqui
<Argorok> pqatsi
<datacrusher> alguem sugere o jeito ninja de fezer um up do 10 04 pro 10 10?
<datacrusher> fezer = fazer
<edenc> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<edenc> ou algo assim
 * edenc lendo sobre o wubi
<edenc> que lixo hein
<edenc> ele usa o bootloader do windows
<Drak> edenc, huehueh, vc n conhecia o wubi?
<Drak> vc n tem ideia de qts pessoas usam
<edenc> conhecia por alto
<Drak> ;s
<edenc> eu achava que era só o instalador do ubuntu pra windows
<edenc> mas não sabia que ele instalava dentro da partição ntfs
<edenc> não achava possível alguém conceber uma idéia tão idiota então nem desconfiei
<Drak> haha
<Arouca> Tarde
<edenc> sem bem que... pensando do lado de promover o ubuntu, faz sentido
<Arouca> Alguém pode me ajuda com amsn??
<edenc> já que facilita o processo de instalação
<Drak> edenc, em algums casos, esse é o unico jeito de um usuário windows usar linux
<edenc> em troca de dores de cabeça no futuro
<Arouca> ninguém ve foto...cam n funciona...alguem pode ajudar??
<edenc> ixe
<edenc> agora ferrou mais ainda
<Arouca> taco fogo?
<Arouca> uhahuahua
<edenc> sim
<Arouca> boooooooooooa
<Arouca> empresta o isqueiro ae
<Arouca> o meu acabo
<edenc> eu não uso msn desde que larguei minha ex-namorada a 7 anos atrás
<Arouca> qual programa...é melhor?
<skletenblack> linux é pra gente enteressada em conheçimento , como programação e etc.. se vc quer fica falando bla bla bla em msn então volta pra windows !
<edenc> Arouca: IRC
<Arouca> skletenblack, fio vc n sabe oque eu faço...n fico de blabla
<Arouca> skletenblack, educação mandou lembrança
<edenc> skletenblack: nem cara, linux tá mais pra filosofia de que as pessoas podem fazer o que querem
<edenc> inclusive serem masoquistas
<Arouca> skletenblack, se for para falar...merd...fique quieto
<skletenblack> Arouca : não valei isso pra vc não de boa só falei é q tem gente q entra ai e ...
<skletenblack> mas qual seu prroblema?
<Arouca> skletenblack, estou tentando atualizar a versao do ubuntu...mas ta duro
<Arouca> skletenblack, uso 8.04...n consigo atualizar nem lascando
<skletenblack> pesquiso no tio google?
<edenc> Arouca: cara, o gerenciador de instalação tem um botão pra você clicar e atualizar
<Arouca> edenc, nem rola...tem que ir de versao em versao
<edenc> ops é "gerenciador de autualização"
<Arouca> edenc, está no 8.04
<Arouca> eu to lig
<Arouca> mas dá erro
<Arouca> nao atualiza direto p/ 10
<edenc> cara, deveria atualizar direto pra versão mais recente
<Arouca> nem tem jeito
<Arouca> me falaram aqui que n rola
<Argorok> tem q ir de uma em uma
<Arouca> tentei dá erro
<Arouca> sim
<Argorok> tem q escrever um bagulho n lembro onde
<Argorok> ae o autoamtic update faz sozinho
<Argorok> uma a um a
<Argorok> eu vim do 9.04 pro 10.0 no trampo
<Argorok> 10.10*
<edenc> encontrei isso no google: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Arouca> Fontes de terceiros desactivadas
<Arouca> Algumas entradas de terceiros em sources.list foram desactivadas. Pode reactivá-las depois da actualização com a ferramenta 'propriedades-software' ou com o gestor de pacotes.
<edenc> nunca usei, eu to sempre atualizando assim que saem as atualizações
<datacrusher> entao, tentei essa update-manager -d
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, ?
<datacrusher> ai abre o proprio com um cabeçalho pra update pro 10.10
<datacrusher> bizarro q ta dando um erro de conexao a internet
<datacrusher> e estou aqui no mesmo pc falando com vcs :)
<Arouca> sim
<Arouca> está dando pau em varias coisas
<Arouca> locura aqui
<edenc> datacrusher: provavelmente é o mirror que está "fora do ar"
<Ernandes> xinga
<death_note> edenc, com certeza...
<edenc> estranho a quantidade de problemas que estou vendo aqui
<edenc> nunca tive problema com o ubuntu
<datacrusher> o que mais me trinca é o 3g
<death_note> edenc, eu sempre uso os americanos, nunca ciaram comigo...
<Arouca> pensei em atiar fogo
<datacrusher> troquei o plano o novo modem simplesmente nao funciona
<datacrusher> queria fazer o up pra ver se arrumava
<death_note> edenc, qual ubuntu...?! 10.10...?!
<edenc> sim
<datacrusher> o modem antigo pus de volta pra testar worked like a charm
<edenc> eu atualizo tudo desde o 6.x
<Arouca> O repositório não deve estar mais disponível ou não pode ser encontrado devido a problemas de rede. Se estiver disponível uma versão mais antiga do índice falhado ela será utilizada. Senão o repositório será ignorado. Verifique sua conecção de rede e assegure que o endereço do repositório contido nas preferências está correcto.
<Arouca> duro a coisa
<death_note> edenc, muitas pessoas reclamando dessa versão do UBuntu...
<edenc> não tive problema nenhum
<edenc> nas versões mais antigas eu tinha que recompilar o driver da nvidia
<edenc> sempre que saia uma atualização do kernel
<Arouca> oque faco?
<edenc> mas agora é automático
<Arouca> estou tentando faz 1 seman
<Arouca> semana
<edenc> Arouca: muda o mirror pro repositório americano e tenta de novo
<edenc> que o brasileiro é um lixo
<Arouca> hmmm
<Arouca> :)
<death_note> edenc, pode crer, sempre que uso o br me dou mal... :9
<death_note> :(
<Drak> q isso
<Drak> q nacionalismo é esse?
<edenc> ué
<Arouca> só funcionar que ajuda
<edenc> exatamente
<edenc> se eu fosse ser nacionalista eu não podia nem ter computador ;)
<Arouca> neh
<Arouca> rsrs
<death_note> brasil é lixo, eu amo é o Japão! \o/
<Arouca> dae nao poooooooooooooh
<Arouca> rsrs
<death_note> vou colocar o meu source de lá assim que o americano me deixar na mão! :D
<skletenblack> death_note
<skletenblack> tai ?
<death_note> skletenblack, acho que sim né, nã creio em projeção astral não... ^^
<skletenblack> cara o vitorlobo já te passou akeles site q ele tava fazendo ? é q lá tem uns books de c/c++ q eu queria ler
<death_note> skletenblack, não...
<death_note> pra mim não...
<skletenblack> sabe alguem site bom de c/c++?
<death_note> skletenblack, 4shared...?!
<skletenblack> hum
<edenc> o que mais tem é tutorial de C online
<edenc> C é fácil
 * pqatsi back
<death_note> skletenblack, okut...
<skletenblack> to cassando umas apostila aki no apostilando ...
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<death_note> *orkut...
<skletenblack> orkut
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkk
 * edenc vomita
<death_note> comunidade de c/c++
<death_note> skletenblack, vc pediu sugestão po... :P
<skletenblack> existe canal de c/c++ aki no brasil ?
<edenc> tem canal de C aqui no freenode, não?
<edenc> skletenblack: precisa ser em português?
<death_note> EduardeCalibal,
<skletenblack> não
<skletenblack> pod ser em ingles
<edenc> skletenblack:  http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C_Programming
<Arouca> olha dei um sudo apt-get -f update
<edenc> skletenblack: mas, porque você quer aprender C?
<Arouca> olha o erro
<skletenblack> aprender c?
<Arouca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540056/
<skletenblack> kkkkkkk
<skletenblack> c é c!
<edenc> ok, esse argumento era válido nos anos 90
<Arouca> ???
<edenc> hoje em dia vale a pena você escolher uma linguagem mais específica de acordo com o que você quer fazer
<skletenblack> porq vc não gosto de programação ?
<Arouca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540056/
<skletenblack> então pra q usa linux?
<edenc> err
<edenc> não
<edenc> eu sou programador
<edenc> e engenheiro de software
<Arouca> alguem pode ajudar? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540056/
<skletenblack> q bom ai quando eu tiver duvida vc me ajuda
<edenc> usar C pra tudo não é a solução
<skletenblack> cara programar é arte!
<skletenblack> c++
<edenc> eu sei
<skletenblack> eu quero
<edenc> já pensou em aprender haskell?
<Arouca> ???????????
<Arouca> alguem??
<edenc> aí sim você vai ver arte de verdade :)
<skletenblack> haskell?
<edenc> sim
<Arouca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540056/
<edenc> programação funcional
<skletenblack> hum nossa eu nunca nem ouvi falar
<skletenblack> mas bom saber disso
<edenc> Arouca: pode ignorar esse erro
<skletenblack> mas essas linguagens quero aprender  mais pra frente..
<skletenblack> primeiro o c++ depois o python depois o ruby
<Arouca> skletenblack, dps disso...oque faco para atualizar?
<skletenblack> atualizar oq ?
<Arouca> faco sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Arouca> ??
<Arouca> versoes do ubuntu
<edenc> skletenblack: http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Introduction#Quicksort_in_Haskell
<skletenblack> cara eu uso o slack não ubuntu !
<skletenblack> ai edenc : vai mandando os link ai q eu to colocando nos favorito ai eu vou lendo !
<edenc> skletenblack: agora, ruby é um lixo
<Arouca> continua dando erro
<edenc> skletenblack: só é bom pra tirar uns trocados se você tiver apertado
<Arouca> de fonte
<Arouca> pqppppppp
<edenc> ainda bem que eu nunca precisei chegar nesse ponto
<skletenblack> qual ponto ?
<edenc> de ter que programar ruby pra não passar fome
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkk
<skletenblack> eu so novato curioso , prefiro descobrir fussando !
<skletenblack> kkkkkkk
<skletenblack> o0 ai ta vindo uma chuva dakelas em .. vo sair , amo meu pc ! fui...
<edenc> ?
<edenc> um filtro de linha custa 5 mangos
<edenc> ok, não custa 5
<edenc> mas por 15 você encontra
<crimeboy> how
<crimeboy> alguem usa qemu?
<edenc> alguem sim, eu não
<edenc> ;)
<crimeboy> bastante útil sua resposta
<pqatsi> crimeboy: desembucha e deixa a toupeira pra la
<edenc> bom, aqui no freenode essa pergunta também não é considerada útil não
<edenc> pergunta logo ;)
<edenc> ask-to-ask
<Arouca> ele para de atualizar
<pqatsi> Ashes to ashes, dust to dust
<crimeboy> to ferrado com esses noobs
<pqatsi> :D
<crimeboy> maldita inclusao digital
<pqatsi> crimeboy: o porca miseria, desembucha
<Arouca> bicho cd um tem seu trampo
<crimeboy> pqatsi: leleo seu puto sucega
<Arouca> se vc trabalha com isso blz
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> nervosa
<pqatsi> nun ajudo mais :p
<Arouca> n
<crimeboy> pqatsi: qual o nome do pacote que tem o modulo intel_agp q o qemu usa?
<Arouca> apenas retruquei
<Arouca> oque foi dito
<Arouca> maldita inclusao digital?
<pqatsi> crimeboy: hein??????
<Arouca> que beleza
<pqatsi> crimeboy: tá malucao mano?
<edenc> crimeboy: cara, foi uma brincadeira, me desculpa
<Argorok> Arouca o pqatsi caga dando cambalhota pra ver se cai an cara, relaxa
<pqatsi> intel_agp vem no kernel
<death_note> crimeboy, a mesma ladanhia man...?! Põe um sorriso nesta vida brow! \o/
<crimeboy> pqatsi: aqui o qemu ta dizendo que nao tem
<edenc> um pouco de humor, no domingo pelo menos!
<pqatsi> crimeboy: seria util se vc colocasse o erro num paste
<Arouca> Argorok, pode ser veio...so que n pode sair por ai falando assim...entendeu?
<Arouca> Argorok, apenas isso
<Arouca> Argorok, quem vem aqui...vem atras de ajuda...eo nego tira onda
<pqatsi> eu acho engraçado mesmo esses caras que caem de paraqueda no canal e ainda reclamam
<pqatsi> se nao tivesse mais de 5 anos que eu frequento o canal sempre ajudando, eu nem reclamaria
<pqatsi> se nao tivesse n artigos no blog sobre ubuntu, tb n
<Arouca> pqatsi, aaa desculpa o canal e seu?
<pqatsi> Arouca: nao, mas eu nao ofendo ninguem aqui
<Arouca> pqatsi,  como eu disse...se vc trabalha com isso maravilha...eu não
<crimeboy> pqatsi: na saida do qemu tem um erro relativo ao intel_agp que eu nao esta disponivel pra copia e na saida do console tem um problema com kvm
<pqatsi> Arouca: e nao foi pra vc
<death_note> rsrsrs... Aff...
<pqatsi> [05/12-16:27:34] < Argorok> Arouca o pqatsi caga dando cambalhota pra ver se cai an cara, relaxa
<pqatsi> foi pra isso aqui
<Arouca> pqatsi, ha nao? maldita inclusao digital...foi oque?
<Argorok> AUHAUHaUHAUHuAHauhAUHAUAUH
<crimeboy> pqatsi: mas ae ele desativa o kvm automatico
<pqatsi> Arouca: eiiiii
<crimeboy> open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory
<crimeboy> Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support
<crimeboy> pci_add_option_rom: failed to find romfile "pxe-rtl8139.bin"
<pqatsi> Arouca: nao fui eu quem disse
<pqatsi> perae
<Arouca> eu disse seu nome?
<Arouca> foi o crimeboy
<pqatsi> [A[A[A[A[05/12-16:26:03] < crimeboy> to ferrado com esses noobs
<pqatsi> [05/12-16:26:12] < crimeboy> maldita inclusao digital
<Thiago_S> Boa tarde, a paz!
<edenc> Arouca: acho que ele tava falando comigo
<edenc> eu já pedi desculpa
<pqatsi> oloco
<death_note> crimeboy, foi só vc chegar pra baixaria começar mano, viu, culpa sua... :P
<crimeboy> pqatsi: e ae?
<Thiago_S> ALguém aqui faz uso do dreamweaver e fireworks no Ubuntu via Wine
<Thiago_S> ?
<Arouca> todos falam de linux...linux...vamos divulgar..linux...fiz até minha mae usar linux...
<Argorok> pra usar essas merdas, fica no win carai
<crimeboy> pqatsi: o kvm nao tem nada haver com isso neh?
<Arouca> para na h que precisa de ajuda
<Arouca> nego vem tirar onda
<Arouca> fui tao louco...que fui fazer curso de adm em rede linux na 4linux
<Arouca> pq nunca tinha visto
<Argorok> Arouca, chora menos
<edenc> Arouca: o pessoal lá de casa foi bastante resistente, até eu encontrar isso: http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14
<Argorok> eu to desde 3a sem linux pq o grub n boota
<pqatsi> crimeboy: nao
<pqatsi> intel_agp e modulo do kernel
<pqatsi> alias
<edenc> até hoje eles acham que tão rodando windows
<Arouca> hehehe
<pqatsi> ┌─[leleobhz@ana.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~]> lsmod | grep intel_agp
<pqatsi> intel_agp              11841  1 i915
<pqatsi> intel_gtt              16699  3 i915,intel_agp
<crimeboy> [crimeboy@kizz Downloads]$ lsmod | grep intel_agp
<crimeboy> intel_agp              26424  2 i915
<crimeboy> agpgart                32011  2 drm,intel_agp
<pqatsi> ele tá ai
<Arouca> Argorok, veio nem é questão de chorar...estou tentando resolver um problema que não é banal...faz 1 semana...e nd
<Arouca> preciso instalar uma multi...e nd
<Arouca> para instalar a multi e necessário atualizar o ubuntu...
<pqatsi> Arouca: descreve ai denovo seu problema
<edenc> Arouca: cara, faz backup da tua home e instala o 10.10 por cima de tudo
<pqatsi> e para de reclamar igual uma veia coroca :P
 * pqatsi corre
<Arouca> vontade e formatar
<Arouca> uhahua
<edenc> tem muito detalhe que pode dar errado num upgrade
<Arouca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540056/
<edenc> Arouca: cara, esse repositório que tá dando problema não é da distro
<Arouca> edenc,  de onde é?
<Arouca> edenc,  como arrumo?
<edenc> Arouca: parece ser do wine
<Arouca> edenc,  nem uso wine
<Arouca> W: Falha ao obter http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/etch/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Arouca> é eu vi aqui
<edenc> Arouca: eu já falei que pode ignorar o erro
<death_note> edenc, window$ seven de gratis e open source... http://ubuntued.info/tema15-windows7 :P
<Arouca> eu posso
<Arouca> mas a atualizar nao ignora
<Arouca> ele para de atualizar
<Arouca> hehehe
<edenc> qual é o erro?
<pqatsi> Arouca: qq tem isso?
<pqatsi> repositorio q ta errado
<edenc> death_note: hehe, legal
<Arouca> pqatsi, estou tentando atualizar o Ubuntu...só que ele para no meio
<edenc> death_note: lá em casa o pessoal reclamou do windows 7... "po, porque mudou"
<pqatsi> isso nao faz ele parar no meio nao
<pqatsi> tem mais erro ai
<pqatsi> faz assim
<Arouca> tento assim sudo apt-get -f update
<Arouca> # sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Arouca> # sudo apt-get update
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install aptitude ; sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<pqatsi> faz ai
<Arouca> blz
<pqatsi> e me manda a saida de tudo via paste
<Arouca> blz
 * pqatsi achou uma burrice incrivel terem tirado o aptitude das instalações padrão
<edenc> tem bot de karma aqui?
<JavaNunes> ai que vontade de levntar minha saia
<death_note> 0o
<edenc> o0
<Arouca> está lendo a base de dados
<pqatsi> edenc: pq teria?
<pqatsi> JavaNunes: o.0
<death_note> jám é horas dos aliens dismunhecados aparecerem por aqui é..?! Tá sedo de mais não...?! 0o
<pqatsi> tão vendo? nisso que dá programar em java
<pqatsi> :D
<edenc> pqatsi: pra eu te dar um karma pelo que falou do aptitude :)
<edenc> pqatsi: e mais outro por falar mal do java
<pqatsi> edenc: hehehehhehe :D
<JavaNunes> meu namorado progaramava em java, hoje tou sem
<Arouca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540064/
<Arouca> pqatsi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540064/
<JavaNunes> hoje quero beijar muito
<edenc> JavaNunes: cuidado com os homens que querem mulher objeto ;)
<Argorok> prefira as mulheres classe
<pqatsi> Arouca: pronto
<Argorok> vc altera tudo globalmente e pdoe ter varias
<pqatsi> agora vc n tem problema nenhum :D
<JavaNunes> eles tambem tomem cuidado com mulheres que querem homens objetos
<Arouca> pqatsi, vamos ver
<Arouca> rsrsrs
<edenc> mulher public static
<pqatsi> BTW
<pqatsi> Arouca: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<edenc> todo mundo poe a mão
<edenc> sem passar pelos métodos de acesso
<JavaNunes> fatou o Class
<Arouca> pqatsi, coloco esse comando??
<edenc> é, eu não tava tentando ser sintaticamente correto
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> e isso vai resolver seu wine
<pqatsi> :D
<edenc> me recuso a escrever java num domingo
<Arouca> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<pqatsi> nussa
<pqatsi> que versao de ubuntu vc ta rodando?
<pqatsi> grosso
<JavaNunes> pq toda faculdade fica treinando seus aluninhos a programa em java, linguagem morta, s? o aindroid mesmo pra ajudar essa linguagem morta
<Arouca> 8.04
<pqatsi> [05/12-16:46:37] < JavaNunes> pq toda faculdade fica treinando seus aluninhos a programa em java, linguagem morta, s? o aindroid mesmo pra ajudar essa linguagem morta
<pqatsi> JavaNunes++
<pqatsi> :D
<edenc> JavaNunes: não é necessariamente morta, mas é um zumbi muito chato
<pqatsi> Arouca: eita ferro
<Arouca> uhahua
<pqatsi> anyways, use o aptitude pra se resolver
<pqatsi> quando precisar
<JavaNunes> sim, zumbi
<Arouca> pqatsi, e agora??
<pqatsi> Arouca: seu apt ja ta feliz
<pqatsi> qual o problema?
 * edenc desenvolveu um sistema de computação científica com java e teve pesadelos por 3 meses
<pqatsi> oloco
<JavaNunes> quando nao existia flash, todo mundo adorava colocar java nos sites , que droga
<pqatsi> java sucks
<pqatsi> bom
<pqatsi> eu prefiro o java do que o flash
<edenc> é, trocaram 6 por meia-dúzia
<pqatsi> na verdade eu prefiro nenhum dos 2 :D
<edenc> flash é um lixo
<JavaNunes> edenc quantos anos vc tem?
<Ernandes> viva ao cobol
<edenc> 84
<edenc> :D
<Arouca> pqatsi, agora para atualizar?
<Arouca> sudo apt-get -f update
<Arouca> ??
<edenc> JavaNunes: to brincando, 28, e você?
<pqatsi> o aptitude ja fez o trampo sujo
<pqatsi> o sistema ta atualizado ja
<pqatsi> mas pode fazer sudo aptitude -f install se quiser
<JavaNunes> 26
<Arouca> está no 10?
<edenc> JavaNunes: porque quer saber?
<pqatsi> Arouca: tu quer mandar do 8.04 pro 10.10?
<JavaNunes> edec vc deve ser gordinho pra fazer isso neh
<pqatsi> se for, vais precisar de muita sorte
<edenc> ah... eu fiquei com cara de tiozinho por falar "sistema científico"
<pqatsi> sudo update-manager -d
<edenc> JavaNunes: "fazer isso"?
<pqatsi> cobol!!! uhul!! mainframes ibm?? UHUUUL! :D
<edenc> e não, não sou gordo
<pqatsi> cade o ptl pra trollar com a gente/
<JavaNunes> ai ai, deixei meus videos eroticos e minhas fotos todas compartilhadas sem senha
<edenc> é bem difícil ser gordo sendo vegetariano
<Arouca> pqatsi, mesmo erro
<JavaNunes> basta vc comer bastante doces e tomar muitos suquinhos
<edenc> suco não engorda
<edenc> e eu não gosto de doce
<JavaNunes> sacarose engorda
<edenc> o principal suco que eu tomo é suco de broto de cevada
<edenc> também conhecido como "cerveja"
<JavaNunes> a fala logo que vc toma cerveja
<Arouca> pqatsi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540065/
<edenc> :)
<JavaNunes> ah, entao eh barrigudo ahahahah
<edenc> nossa, que entrevista
<Arouca> pqatsi, posso arrancar essw wine néh??
<JavaNunes> usar firewall hoje em dia ? uma besteira, num sei pq usuarios caseiros usam
<Ernandes> firewall é igual camisinha.. sempre usar..
<Arouca> pqatsi, viu??
<JavaNunes> eh nada, eu deixo tudo aberto aqui no meu computador
<edenc> sempre usar pra fazer Software EXchange
<JavaNunes> uso ftp mail vnc netbios ftp tudo sem senha, aff
<JavaNunes> ssh ate
<thls> lol
<edenc> bareback junkie?
<thls> rodar um backdoor no seu pc eh facil rsrs
<edenc> me fez lembrar de umas festas que foram hype no fim da década de 90 na europa
<pqatsi> Arouca: nao e -f update
<pqatsi> e -f install
<pqatsi> e se vc quiser tentar ir pro 10.10
<pqatsi> use o update manager
<JavaNunes> isso ? oq as empresas de seguranca querem que vc acredite, invadir nao eh tao facil assim
<Arouca> pqatsi, blz...pq está no 8 ainda
<edenc> festa só pra convidado, 50% tinha aids, proibido entrar com camisinha
<edenc> gostinho de aventura
<Arouca> pqatsi, 0instalados 0removidos
<JavaNunes> vai em festa pra transar, alem do mais meu pc eh super seguro neh amores
<stargazer> edenc, Adoro programas de auto risco. xD
<thls> seguro sem senha?
<Arouca> pqatsi, veio vou taca fogo aqui
<thls> rodar um brute force na sua porta 22
<JavaNunes> sim
<thls> basta achar um usuario valido
<pqatsi> Arouca: ja disse o que vc tem que fazer
<thls> para logar e rodar um exploit ferrado ai dentro
<thls> rsrr
<JavaNunes> precisa brute force nao, tenta admin admin, eu encurso o caminho pra vc amor, tenho sistema de gente
<thls> nao significa nada, oque vc usa como seguranca
<thls> ?
<thls> firewall barrando ips externos?
<JavaNunes> tou a senha soh pra humilhar pois sei que nao vai conseguir  nada mesmo kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Arouca> pqatsi, faco update manager
<Arouca> ??
<sandrossv> Alguem sabe onde eu edito qual programa abre qual arquivo ?
<edenc> stargazer: "auto risco" mesmo
<edenc> ;)
<edenc> mas
<edenc> só tem risco na primeira vez
<JavaNunes> risco de pagar mico ao tentar fazer algo kkkkkkkkkk
<stargazer> kkkkk
<death_note> EduardeCalibal,
<JavaNunes> ai que calor viu
<stargazer> Risco de um obeso de 180 kilos perde 120 sem fazer redução de estomago. kk
<thls> manda sua senha JavaNunes
<thls> que nao eh admin
<pqatsi> caramba
<pqatsi> que bug tosco que arrumaram no virtualbox com o 2.6.37
<edenc> JavaNunes: tira a roupa
<pqatsi> oloco
<JavaNunes> ui
<JavaNunes> admin admin ate vc ja ta la dentro more
<sandrossv> ui
<EduardeCalibal> Oi, fale.
<EduardeCalibal> death_noete
<EduardeCalibal> death_note
<stargazer> Galera como eu crio um USB bootável com o linux, to tentando aqui pelo uuntu mais não ta dando.
<JavaNunes> ahahahaha
<JavaNunes> ta vendo como firewall nao eh so coisa de gente tonta
<sandrossv> stargazer: usb-creator
<Ernandes> isso da sonoo..
<sandrossv> eu uso
<edenc> Ernandes: tomou roupinol?
<Ernandes> jogo na tv
<JavaNunes> xade os defensores de antivirus e firewall?
<edenc> ah eh... existe um esporte chamado futebol
<edenc> anos sem assistir um jogo
<Ernandes> hj é dia de secar o corinthians
<Ernandes> hehhe
<edenc> nem tenho antena de TV em casa
<JavaNunes> Ernandes eu acho tao ridiculos homens que gostam de futebol
<Ernandes> problema é seu
<death_note> Ernandes, boa man. :)
<stargazer> sandrossv, então eu to usando o que vem com o ubuntu ai ele da esse erro: não e possivel determinar o uso da partição
<JavaNunes> nao eh um problema , eh uma onservacao de bom senso que so pessoas inteligentes tem amor
<death_note> Ernandes, boa noite.
<pqatsi> JavaNunes: porque? Voce acha anormal pessoas gostarem de esporte?
<edenc> eu não gosto de futebol, mas não acho que quem gosta é ridículo
<stargazer> sandrossv, Não e possivel determinar o número da partição.
<edenc> eu só não vejo graça, da sono...
<JavaNunes> futebol nao eh esporte ahahahah
<sandrossv> stargazer: tenta formata o pen drive antes
<death_note> aff...
<stargazer> JavaNunes, oque e esporte então hipismo ? kkk
<JavaNunes> so gente de pouca cultura gosta
<edenc> tenis \o/
 * pqatsi precisa se lembrar de JAMAIS flertar com uma mina tão preconceituosa e boba assim
 * pqatsi detesta esse tipo de comportamento
<pqatsi> [05/12-17:18:09] < JavaNunes> so gente de pouca cultura gosta
<pqatsi> eu curto acompanhar o brasileirao pra zoar com o pessoal da facul na segunda feira assim com eu curto as arias sertanicas de elomar
<pqatsi> algum problema com isso?
<JavaNunes> me da pena pessoas assalariadas encherem a boca pra dizer: o nosso time ganhou! Coitada dessas pessoas, nao tivem nem participacao nos lucros do time e ainda o chama de NOSSO
<pqatsi> JavaNunes: entao nao seja burra nem babaca
<pqatsi> voce nao gosta de aficcionados
<death_note> nossa, talento nato significa pouco nivel cultural é...?! 0o
<Ernandes> que mal amado..
<JavaNunes> ahahaha, por acaso os paises de primeiro mundo sao ganhadores da copa? ahahah
<edenc> pqatsi: eu não gosto de futebol mas eu dou uma olhada no rss de esporte só pra zuar com os amigos
<pqatsi> JavaNunes: engraçado, eu conheco um kernel devel da canonical que é sao paulino e vive  na torcida
<pqatsi> grande coisa
<pqatsi> e outra
<death_note> itali não é não é...?! 0o
<death_note> *italia...
<pqatsi> e se eu gostar de JOGAR futebol? eu sou um imbecil também
<stargazer> JavaNunes, Esse e a paixão que o esporte traz! Você pratica algum esporte ? sabe como e o tesão de uma vitoria e a tristeza de uma derrota ?
<pqatsi> JavaNunes: nao fala merda vai
<stargazer> sandrossv, como eu faço para formata um pen drive no ubuntu ?
<death_note> como tem pessoas discriminadoras nestes canais de IRC... Aff...
<edenc> eu acho que todo mundo pode gostar ou desgostar de algum esporte
<Ernandes> devia plugar o pendrive naquele lugar pra ver o led piscar.. quem sabe assim aprenda algo sobre cultura
<edenc> mas dizer que as pessoas que gostam não tem cultura já é demais...
<JavaNunes> pqatsi: existem pessoas loucas no mundo amor, ate pessoas loucas que vibram em ver macho soado correndo ganhando muito mais dinheiro do que ela
<death_note> Ernandes, take easy man! :P AUHSUAHSUAHHSUAHSUHAS
<pqatsi> JavaNunes: a vida pra voce tem que ser ferro e fogo honey?
<pqatsi> [05/12-17:21:41] < edenc> mas dizer que as pessoas que gostam não tem cultura já é demais...
<sandrossv> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<pqatsi> isso tem nome e se chama preconceito
<death_note> hours for aliens... :P
<sandrossv> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ernandes> gooooooollll
<stargazer> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<JavaNunes> O ferro esta faltando, alguns homens trocam suas mulheres por bolas de outros homens...
<Ernandes> xupa coorinthiansss
<death_note> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAHSUHA
<Ernandes> gooooooollll
<stargazer> Porra chupa gambá
<pqatsi> ceus, que mina mais pequena
<pqatsi> vai pro ignore
<edenc> JavaNunes: você não gosta de nenhum esporte?
<death_note> AHSUAHSUHAUHSUAHSUHAHS
<pqatsi> [05/12-17:23:11] Ignoring ALL from JavaNunes
<sandrossv> pqp, vão pro ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<pqatsi> done :D
<edenc> pqatsi: mas assim, o preconceito acontece dos dois lados
<edenc> pqatsi: costumam me chamar de viado porque eu não gosto de futebol
<stargazer> JavaNunes, tu deve se um gordo sedentário. ^^
<pqatsi> rs
<edenc> stargazer: isso também é preconceito
<JavaNunes> chego a rir como pessoas que gostam de futebol ficam olhando a bola na telinha enquanto as suas mulheres olham as bolas do visinho ao vivo e a cores sem ele saber...
<edenc> ninguém é obrigado a gostar nem desgostar de nada
<death_note> tem muitos gosrdos sedentarios que curtem futeboll... ;)
<stargazer> edenc, Isso e afirmação! xD
<death_note> *gordos...
<edenc> death_note: rs, boa
<edenc> stargazer: uma afirmação preconceituosa
<stargazer> edenc, Você pratica algum esporte ?
<edenc> stargazer: sim, kung fu
<JavaNunes> nao sou gorda meu amor, tenho 1,75 e 45 quilos baby
<death_note> que peninha... :P AUHSUAHSHUAHSHUAHS
<stargazer> edenc, To falando esporte não balé porra. kkkk
<sandrossv> stargazer: mkfs.fvat /dev/sd[x]
<Ernandes> deve ser uma linda biba manhosaa
<sandrossv> mkfs.vfat*
<death_note> Ernandes, UAHSUHAUSHUHAUHSHUAHSUAH
<edenc> stargazer: kung fu não é balé
<death_note> AI AI AI UI UI... :P
<JavaNunes> stargazer: futebol nao eh esporte, eh lavagem de dinheiro amor
<death_note> aff...
<death_note> que bosta em...?!
<Ernandes> deve adorar ficar com o pendrive plugado
<Ernandes> qdo pisca entao...
<crimeboy> JavaNunes: you are female or male?
<death_note> Ernandes, UAHSUAHSUHAHSHUAHS
<JavaNunes> aalem do mais stargazer apanharia de qualquer praticante de bal? ahahahah
<Ernandes> this idiot
<crimeboy> are you*
<stargazer> edenc, e lavagem de dinheiro e os clubes estão todos individados ?
<pqatsi> its an asshole!
<ubuntero> offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sandrossv> ubuntero: boa
<edenc> stargazer: um jogador de futebol não aguenta um round de 10 minutos ;)
<death_note> crimeboy, já tá cantando cara...?! :P
<stargazer> JavaNunes, eu concordo com vocÊ que na Inglaterra e sim lavagem de dinheiro. xD
<ubuntero> vamos nos manter no assunto do canal
<sandrossv> apoiado
<stargazer> edenc, um dançarino de kung fu num aguenta 10 segundos com um Grace. xD
<edenc> stargazer: é "Gracie"
<JavaNunes> luxenburgo tinha conta de celular de 200 mil reais naa tim, enquanto os seus torcedores usam telefone pre p?go ahahah
<stargazer> edenc, é isso a e.
<edenc> stargazer: depende, no MMA tem um monte de regra pra projeger os lutadores de jiu jitsu das técnica de kung fu
<edenc> *proteger
<JavaNunes> apenas um modo de ganhar dinheiro facil sem estudo
<death_note> !regras | JavaNunes
<ubottu-br> JavaNunes: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<death_note> ;)
<stargazer> edenc, cara jiu jitsu e a arte de luta que visa destruição das articulações, não tem como compara um lutador de jiu jitsu com um de kung fu ou karate, se o de jiu jitsu leva pro chão acabo.
<crimeboy> queria ser jo gador de futebol
<edenc> stargazer: certo, mas se ficar em pé acabou também
<edenc> stargazer: você treina alguma arte marcial?
<stargazer> edenc, tem até aquele ditado, para muitos o chão e fim para lutadores de jiu jitsu e apenas o começo.
<crimeboy> brincar de bola, ser famoso e ter muito dinheiro
<crimeboy> aposentar com 30 anos
<JavaNunes> voces ha repararam como um jogador de futebol fala? chega me dar ataques de risos
<edenc> stargazer: cara, eu treino a um bom tempo, eu não acredito em ditados
<crimeboy> e viver de patrocinio
<stargazer> edenc, fazia jiu jitsu a muito tempo atras.
<edenc> stargazer: eu acredito em entrar no ringue e ver quem desmaia primeiro
<ubuntero> offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<edenc> stargazer: ok, legal, é uma arte marcial bacana
<edenc> stargazer: mas não significa que quem não treina jiu jitsu é necessariamente bailarino
<Ernandes> melhor falar feio.. do que escrever como uma biba.. meu.. seja algo...
<stargazer> edenc, mais fala a real, kung fu e um balé.
<crimeboy> como é que uma biba escreve
<crimeboy> ?
<JavaNunes> Ernandes: diga isso na entrevista de uma empresa que vc for participar amor
<Ernandes> pra q?? se sou dono de uma empresa...
<edenc> stargazer: kung fu é tão balé quanto jiu jitsu é dois machos se amassando
<crimeboy> ih hpz, semi-deuses
<JavaNunes> Eu digo na vida real amor, nao nos seus sonhos...
<Ernandes> q bixaa
<sandrossv> stargazer: conseguiu ?
<Ernandes> ta nojento
<stargazer> sandrossv, não, da comando não encontrado.
<crimeboy> o mundo ta ficando cada vez mais boćal
<crimeboy> em pouco tempo vamos voltar a nos degladiar
<crimeboy> sabres, maces
<stargazer> edenc, fico imaginando o Rickson Gracie ou o Anderson Silva pegando um campeão de Kung fu. Seria como Leões contra formigas. kkk
<JavaNunes> Eu bicha? aahahahha, eu nao preciso ser bicha, tenho uma "vaaajaaiiina" natural amor, poupe-me dos seus fetiches
<crimeboy> Ernandes: JavaNunes eh uma menina
<edenc> stargazer: eles nunca se pegariam porque as regras são diferentes
<yro_anjos> Ele não sabe o que é menina...
<edenc> stargazer: se eles lutassem com as regras de kung fu, os lutadores de kung fu teriam vantagem, com as regras de MMA os gracie teriam vantagem
<edenc> mas
<death_note> !regras | JavaNunes
<ubottu-br> JavaNunes: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Ernandes> vix.. fez ate cirurgia ja.. pior do que pensei...
<stargazer> edenc, em uma luta vale tudo!
<crimeboy> os gracie nao teriam a minima chance contra um leão
<sandrossv> e o pior é q existe um canal pra isso, mas eles preferem trollar aqui :/
<yro_anjos> Ernandes, JavaNunes é hora de mudar de papo!
<JavaNunes> Nao Ernandes, eu escrevi "natural" SE ? que o seu ?culos de grau 60 nao viu...
<edenc> stargazer: "vale tudo" de verdade ou o "vale tudo" campeonato que tem regras?
<edenc> bom, parei, não tá adiantando explicar mesmo
<stargazer> edenc, To falando no combate entre dois artistas de artes marciais.
<ubuntero> para as crianças que querem chamar atenção offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<pqatsi> Obter:23 http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/ubuntu/ maverick/main lib32stdc++6-4.4-dbg amd64 4.4.4-14ubuntu5 [5.104kB]
<crimeboy> ubuntero: tem namorada nao?
<pqatsi> Buscados 19,7MB em 4s (4.180kB/s)
<pqatsi> weeeeee
 * pqatsi adora links universitários
<ubuntero> se não é relativo ao ubuntu, aqui não é o local
<JavaNunes> Ui, que stresse
<crimeboy> ubuntero: eh relativo ao ubuntu, tudo aqui se passa com usuarios de ubuntu
<sandrossv> Bom, vo formatar meu pc pra colocar mais distro enquanto essa gente não sair daqui xD
<crimeboy> entao tudo eh relativo
<ubuntero> não é relativo ao ubuntu
<pqatsi> sandrossv e ubuntero: Por acaso voces realmente preocupados ou isso e porque voces querem fama?
<pqatsi> anyways, jeito errado pras 2 coisas
<crimeboy> ubuntero: eh sim, usuarios de ubuntu sao relativo ao ubuntu
<edenc> é, eu achava que o canal era um lugar pra usuários de ubuntu bater papo
<JavaNunes> Todo moderador quer mostrar que tem o poder que nao tem na vida real, isso eh normal amor
<crimeboy> ubuntero: acho que vc nao conhece o conceito de relatividade
<ubuntero> pqatsi, realmente preocupado, se tem atividade no canal eu olho para ajudar
<sandrossv> pqatsi: eu tava tentando ajuda um cara ali, mas não congui devido a esse offtopic
<ubuntero> e só vejo o que não é relativo ao canal
<death_note> brincadeira esses troll velhacos chatos man... :S
<pqatsi> sandrossv: entao voce precisa treinar melhor sua inteligencia ;)
<EduardeCalibal> O problema não é falar ladainhas fora do escopo aqui, o problema é sufocar o canal com ladainhas fora de escopo...
<pqatsi> mas eu concordo que offtopic em momento de ajuda realmente é complicado
<sandrossv> pqatsi: não vou te alimentar
<JavaNunes> death_note: man? discutimos entao sobre ubuntu entao, vamos falar sobre como configurar o sendmail sem usar banner querido
<pqatsi> sandrossv: entao cala a boca
<pqatsi> ;)
<crimeboy> o problema eh que nao sai nada dentro do escopo nunca mesmo
<crimeboy> eh lixo
<crimeboy> soh lixo
<edenc> bom, vou assistir um filme
<crimeboy> entao que usemos isso pra algo
<edenc> té mais
<death_note> JavaNunes, com tanto que o direito de todos e as regras do canal sejam respeitadas...
<pqatsi> ai ai, povo estressado
<Ernandes> vai beber uma brahma.. e seja feliz
<EduardeCalibal> Não reclamem... O Ubuntu é mais próximo de leigos por isso o nível menos técnico no canal...  É um sintoma do foco da distribuição.
<Ernandes> hummm
<crimeboy> distro para animais
<edenc> Ernandes: ixe cara, brahma não desce
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: eu ainda acho que o offtopic n e algo tosco assim, so que se ficar demais, ai complica
<pqatsi> !abuso | [05/12-17:42:54] < crimeboy> distro para animais
<ubottu-br> [05/12-17:42:54] < crimeboy> distro para animais: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<death_note> !abuso | <crimeboy> distro para animais
<ubottu-br> <crimeboy> distro para animais: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<edenc> !abuso | <crimeboy> distro para animais
<pqatsi> oo mocada, uma vez so ne
<pqatsi> ja deu
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<edenc> ué... só eu não posso? :D
<pqatsi> edenc: sem pilhar o bot ne
<death_note> quem tá incomodado que se mude ou vá pra onde achar melhor ou pior, problema é seu... :|
<edenc> pqatsi: é que eu sou meio novo aqui, achava que era um esquema de votação
<JavaNunes> como se seres humanos fossem rob?s
<pqatsi> isso nao e votacao ¬¬
<edenc> JavaNunes: mas ele falou animal com uma conotação pejorativa
<edenc> ok ok, agora eu fui
<crimeboy> adoro quando vcs ficam mastigando as migalhas que eu jogo
<pqatsi> celo, voce e um imbecil as vezes sabia?
<pqatsi> dá um tempo cara
<death_note> fica se masturbando escondido com o window$ pirata depois vem trolhar no canal, da um tempo...
<Ernandes> hehe
<JavaNunes> death_note: as praticas sexuais dos outros nao sao pertinentes ao Ubunto, zele pela sala
<stargazer> sandrossv, não consegui tentei pelo gparted e também não consegui
<sandrossv> stargazer: tentou com o mkfs.vfat ?
<sandrossv> stargazer: se não tem ele procura por dos fs tools no synaptic
<stargazer> sandrossv, http://pastebin.com/NL5aAZAP
<crimeboy> a raća humana devia entrar logo em extinćao
<sandrossv> stargazer: tem q usar assim: mkfs.vfat /dev/sd[x]
<sandrossv> stargazer: onde [x] é a partição do teu pendrive
<Ernandes> puts
<crimeboy> lembrei do tcl
<stargazer> sandrossv, mais como eu faço para sabe qual e a partição do pendrive ?
<sandrossv> posta a saida do  comando mount no pastebin
<sandrossv> stargazer:
<crimeboy> puts "Dont have donnuts for you."
<pqatsi> pkill -9 crimeboy
<crimeboy> pqatsi: command not work, crimeboy is not an application is a user, super user
<crimeboy> :D
<pqatsi> voce ta rodando no shell errado
<Ernandes> meu... só uma taco de basebol resolve..
<pqatsi> crimeboy: vc e um cara legal veio, n da umas dessa so pra encher o saco vai
<crimeboy> pqatsi: lele lele
<stargazer> sandrossv, http://pastebin.com/PhFqhxya
<crimeboy> pqatsi: que graća seria isso aq entao?
<stargazer> sandrossv, E essa aqui: dev/sdb on /media/PAULINHO type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<sandrossv> Sim
<stargazer> sandrossv, só que eu não achei o n° dela. xD
<sandrossv> stargazer: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<stargazer> sandrossv, vlw
<crimeboy> pqatsi: quem mais que vc conhece que faz piadas e trocadilhas tecnologicos instantaneos?
<pqatsi> crimeboy: #geek_republic
<pqatsi> :D
<stargazer> sandrossv, não deu certo hein
<sandrossv> stargazer: q q houve ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, nada
<sandrossv> ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, stargazer@stargazer-desktop:~$ mkfs.vfat -v /dev/sdb
<stargazer> mkfs.vfat 3.0.1 (23 Nov 2008)
<stargazer> /dev/sdb: Permission denied
<sandrossv> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<Ernandes> usa o syslinux
<sandrossv> ta muito dificil isso ja
<Ernandes> e o cfdisk
<stargazer> sandrossv, mkfs.vfat 3.0.1 (23 Nov 2008)
<stargazer> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb contains a mounted file system.
<sandrossv> stargazer: tem um programa, q faz o serviço igual ao usb-creator, é o unetbootin
<stargazer> Ernandes, apareceu uma tela preta
<stargazer> sandrossv, vo tenta aqui
<sandrossv> stargazer: cfdisk ?
<Ernandes> cfdisk pra marcar a partiçao como bootavel
<stargazer> sandrossv, sim
<Ernandes> o syslinix pra criar o sistema de boot
<Ernandes> é um exemplo de como funciona
<Ernandes> é assim que gero meus pendrives com boot
<stargazer> Quem e o moderador desse canal
<stargazer> Esse JavaNunes é pedófilo, eu tenho 16 anos e ele estava tentando me corromper.
<sandrossv> Ela*
<JavaNunes> sem apela??es querido, please.
<stargazer> sandrossv, E tu que que eu acredito que ela e mulher. kkkk
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkk
<Um_cara_qualquer> ae galera, sem quere dexei o HD completar 100% de capacidade... e por mais q eu delete o q eu tinha aqui, nao volta aquele circulo q faz com 4 desktops...
<Um_cara_qualquer> desculpa a descriçao ae... nao sei o nome daquilo
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem sabe como reativar aquelas parada de desktop? :P
<stargazer> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<pqatsi> ptl: aee
<crimeboy> aquelas parada
<crimeboy> me lembra windows
<crimeboy> ele que dava umas parada no desktop
<Um_cara_qualquer> entao
<Um_cara_qualquer> é quando troca de desktop ele fazia aquela bola pra i pro lado
<Um_cara_qualquer> e isso ta faltando...
<crimeboy> Um_cara_qualquer: vc deve ta falando de algum efeito do compiz
<Um_cara_qualquer> isso
<Um_cara_qualquer> boa ideia a proposito
<crimeboy> Um_cara_qualquer: devido a pruralidade do linux nem todos conhecem essas ferramentas
<crimeboy> mas procura no configurador do compiz
<crimeboy> se eh que existe um
<Um_cara_qualquer> cara eu realmente gostaria de saber o q aquela palavra significa... mas eu sinto q eu nunca mais vo usa...
<d70> boa tarde, alguém ja conseguiu por o win7 de guest no ubuntu ( virtual box )
<Um_cara_qualquer> sim sim
<crimeboy> que palavra?
<Um_cara_qualquer> pruralidade
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O
<Um_cara_qualquer> é quase um tripanossomacruzi
<crimeboy> Um_cara_qualquer: na real é pluralidade
<stargazer> sandrossv, o unetbootin e demorado ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hehe
<crimeboy> de plural
<crimeboy> ;]
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah
<Um_cara_qualquer> q termo metaforico em...
<Um_cara_qualquer> o cara apavoro
<crimeboy> O linux nao eh um produto fico como o windows
<crimeboy> ele tem varias caras e solucoes
<crimeboy> é portanto uma caracteristica plural
<crimeboy> fixo*
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao... sim eu sakei
<Um_cara_qualquer> hehe
<Um_cara_qualquer> to procurando aqui
<Um_cara_qualquer> eu nao sei qual nome por...
<crimeboy> Um_cara_qualquer: ae voce vai usar um dispositivo antigo de pesquisa chamado "Tentativa e erro."
<Um_cara_qualquer> procura do google: como instalar "bola q gira quando vira o desktop"
<crimeboy> eu mesmo nunca vi essa tal bola
<crimeboy> mas eu nao uso o compiz
<Um_cara_qualquer> oloco... eh mor sensaçao da criançada
<Um_cara_qualquer> hoje em dia
<crimeboy> umm
<crimeboy> as crianćas enfim voltaram a brincar de bola
<Um_cara_qualquer> isso fico gay...
<crimeboy> estamos usando dispositivos de entrada e saida, nem por isso podemos nos classificar como gays
<crimeboy> stdin stdout, ja pensou?
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhauhah...
<crimeboy> o Ubuntu virou um brinquedao
<crimeboy> Que saudade do tempo em que tinha um grupo de 10 pessoas que usavam linux na cidade, a coisa era exclusiva, tempo de GUL
<pqatsi> ooo Andre_Gondim , da uma forcinha com o crimeboy aq?
<sandrossv> pqp, minha instalação do ubuntu travo
<sandrossv> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, uso Debian, não sei o que são travamentos...  Mas tenho um kernell trap chation que congela o sistema eventualmente por alguns segundos e depois vola ao normal...
<EduardeCalibal> chatinho·..
<sandrossv> e agora o usb não da mais boot oO
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Isso não parece boa coisa.
<sandrossv> q .....
<sandrossv> ótimo, o usb-creator não inicia -.-
<Ernandes> fluuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ecanto> hwhehehehhe
<ecanto> ta de sacanagem
<Ernandes> huhuh
<stargazer> sandrossv, ae não consigui
<sopodeus> lelolerobhz
<sopodeus> xi escrevi errada :s
<sopodeus> afff
<sopodeus> !offtopic
<ubottu-br> Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sopodeus> Pergunta
<sopodeus> placa de rede
<sopodeus> A placa de rede estava funcionando, desliguei o pc  e fui para escola, palestra, chegou agora ligo o pc, e apenas o lspci reconhece q ela existe, mas o demais serviço nao, ela nem tah funcionando ja é a 2° vez, o que fazer?
<sopodeus> da outra eu um format resolveu, mas dessa nem vou formatar,
<sandrossv> stargazer: q q houve ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, da boot não encontrado
<sandrossv> stargazer: q distro tu ta tentando bota no usb ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, ubuntu 10.10
<sandrossv> q coisa
<Ernandes> ta feio
<stargazer> sandrossv, olha oque eu fiz: Del > Bios > Boot USB tem quatro opções tentei as quatro.
<isaquealves> sopodeus:  qual a tua placa de rede?
<thls> stargazer, seu pc tem suporte a boot via usb?
<Hera> rtl 8139
<thls> conferiu na bios?
<sandrossv> stargazer: quando tu usa o usbcreator, quais os dispositivos q ele oferece ?
<thls> Hera, ?
<stargazer> thls, e uma Asus tem uns 6 anos de idade.
<Hera> isaquealves: simplesmente deixoude funcionar
<Hera> thls: o que foi?
<thls> sim porem vc verificou stargazer ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, eu usei o outro que vocÊ falo para eu usa.
<thls> Hera, drive nativo?
<isaquealves> Hera: essa rtl8139 tem uma característica particular
<stargazer> thls, não
<sandrossv> thls: 19:18 < stargazer> sandrossv, olha oque eu fiz: Del > Bios > Boot USB tem  quatro opções tentei as quatro.
<Hera> thls: eu desliguei o pc, liguei agora e parou de funcionar
<Hera> somente isso
<isaquealves> se não estou enganado é uma realtek com power saving ativado...
<Hera> EU JA DISSE ISSo
<thls> stargazer, antes de criar a imagem do ubuntu no seu pendrive verifique se sua placa suporta boot via pendrive
 * Hera eu me recomendo a formatar
<isaquealves> daí, quando voce desliga, ela 'desativa'...
<thls> sandrossv, sim boot usv
<thls> usb*
<Hera> isaquealves: como muda isso?
<thls> voce tera de selecionar esta opcao como primaria
<stargazer> thls, e como eu faço isso ?
<thls> stargazer, varia de cada bios
<isaquealves> se você estiver usando um windows em dual boot
<Hera> isaquealves: nemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Hera> isaquealves: to no pc da sala
<isaquealves> pronto...
<skletenblack_> alguem ai ta me venddooo?
<sandrossv> skletenblack_: não
<skletenblack_> kk
<Hera> skletenblack_: sim
<skletenblack_> é q eu to no lixo do windows
<isaquealves> a solução mais 'próxima' é um reboot pra reativar a placa...
<skletenblack_> to na lan
<thls> stargazer, dps que ativa seu boot via usb use o Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.0.8
<skletenblack_> porra meu pc queimo a fonte
<thls> para criar a imagem no seu pendrive ele oferece suporte a diversas distros
<thls> inclusive o ubuntu 10.0 maverick
<thls> facil de manipular
<Hera> isaquealves: ja reiniciei varias vez
<Hera> ¬¬
<isaquealves> hum...
<thls> Hera, esta usando o ndiswrapper?
<thls> fez alguma recompilacao do kernel?
<Hera> affs
<thls> ou compilou um novo?
<Hera> drive nativo thls
<Hera> vc coloca a placa e reconhece
<Hera> 8139]
<Pskol> Hera, instala o debian
<thls> Hera, sim
<thls> eu perguntei logo acima vc falou que nao
<Hera> ¬¬
<thls> Hera, reconhece a interface wlan0 ?
<Pskol> Hera, com GNOME
<skletenblack_> esse negocio de kernel , o povo fala direto , to compilando meu kernel ! como assim ?
<Pskol> rsss
<Hera> se ela reconhece para que instalar??
<Hera> uh?
<skletenblack_> tipo da pra mim editar meu proprio kernel ?
<sandrossv> skletenblack_: Sim
<Hera> placa de rede eth0
<sandrossv> skletenblack_: no linux vc pode tudo, ou quase tudo
<stargazer> thls, não entendi
<isaquealves> taí as especificações da placa rtl8139: http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=18
<Hera> ¬¬
<Pskol> Hera, sobe o modulo da placa denovo, vai ve ele nao subiu
<skletenblack_> sandrossv: ta usando q distro ?
<Pskol> Hera, modprobe
<Hera> Pskol: como?
<sandrossv> skletenblack_: archlinux
<Hera> Pskol: somente modprobe
<Pskol> modprobe drive-da-placa
<Hera> modulo pobre mesmo
<skletenblack_> hum ! eu uso slack, mais meu pc acabou de quimar a fonte
<Pskol> tem q ver o nome do modulo da sua placa
<Hera> rrsrs
<thls> skletenblack_, vc usar um kernel compilado vem com diversos recursos que seu pc nao tem compilando vc msmo vc pode deixar ele com uma performance melhor
<isaquealves> leia o terceiro parágrafo de "general description"
<thls> carregar apenas os modulos necessarios
<thls> etc...
<isaquealves> tá lá: The RTL8139D(L) offers an ACPI (Advanced Configuration Power Interface)
<thls> Hera, digita lsmod | egrep 8139 e veja se a o modulo foi carregado
<skletenblack_> thls : mais  tipo eu tenho q ser um  expert na programação ? pra poder compilar meu kernel?
<Hera> thls: tah
<sandrossv> skletenblack_: depende, se vc só quiser configurar el, não, agora se vc uiser editar o codigo, sim
<isaquealves> Essa placa realtek é uma bomba
<thls> vc tem que ter paciencia e conhecer bem os hardwares que tem no seu pc, pode dar uma olhada em http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Compilacao-comentada-do-kernel/?pagina=1
<Pskol> skletenblack_, tem q ter bastante tempo só
<thls> vai dar uma clareada para vc
<Pskol> e ler
<isaquealves> experimenta assim, Hera
<isaquealves> sudo rmmod rtl_8139
<Pskol> Hera, modprobe rtl8139
<isaquealves> ou sudo rmmod rtl8139
<Pskol> Hera, ou modprobe 8139too
<skletenblack_> é agora q eu tava mexendo com programação ! o meu pc vai e queima
<thls> cara
<Hera> isaquealves: rmmod?
<thls> assim o Hera  vai ficar confuso
<thls> nao tem _
<Hera> rm mod
<thls> ate entao
<thls> eu uso uma rtl8187
<isaquealves> rmmod remove o módulo carregado...
<thls> no slackware configuro sempre na mao
<thls> o drive nativo nunca funciona eu emulo com ndiswrapper
<thls> porem a 8139 ja funciona dependendo da distro
<isaquealves> e depois de remover, você carrega o 8139too com
<isaquealves> sudo modprobe 8139too
<thls> isto
<isaquealves> o artifício leva sua placa a ser desativada e depois reativada novamente...
<skletenblack_> pra mim entra mo ubuntu br offtopic é assim : ./join #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<isaquealves> a interface de gerenciamento de energia dela não é muito amigável com linux...
<Hera> nao tem esse drive
<isaquealves> não existe qual?
<isaquealves> 8139too?
<isaquealves> ou rtl8139
<isaquealves> ?
<Hera> Fatal: trl8139c not found
<Pskol> rs
<Hera> as duas tentei com e sem too
<skletenblack_> fenchei aki sem querer
<isaquealves> rtl
<Pskol> Hera, no dmesg nao diz nada?
<skletenblack_> como eu entro no ubuntu - br offtopic ???
<Hera> isaquealves: somente rtl mesma coisa
<skletenblack_> ...
<Pskol> dois ##
<Hera> Pskol: mmm
<skletenblack_> ata é mesmo
<sandrossv> stargazer: abre o usb-creator ai
<stargazer> sandrossv, eu to usando o outro que você falo lá
<sandrossv> stargazer: e deu certo ?
<thls> stargazer, Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.0.8.exe
<thls> ele eh bem facil e pratico
<thls> =)
<sandrossv> thls: ele ta no linux
<thls> aaa
<thls> sim
<thls> nao percebi este detalhe sorry
<sandrossv> hehe
<stargazer> sandrossv, tava usando o  unetbootin
<sandrossv> stargazer: e deu certo ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, sim
<sandrossv> ata
<Hera> isso tem cara de bug :P
<thls> Hera, parou de uma hora para outra?
<thls> sem mais nem menos?
<sandrossv> stargazer: ja ta instalando o ubuntu ?
<Hera> thls: ja disse nao vou repetir
<thls> ""
<thls> ok
<thls> vc pode ter feito algo que conflitou ae mais veja ae com os manos vou terminar de configurar meu gentoo
<stargazer> sandrossv, olha a versão que estou usando:
<stargazer> os[Linux 2.6.28-19-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.12GHz] mem[Physical: 497.6MB, 20.2% free] disk[Total: 55.0GB, 48.2% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[VIA8233 - VIA 8235]
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-686 i686] distro[Debian squeeze/sid] cpu[2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4500  @ 2.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 81.3% free] disk[Total: 292.9GB, 93.4% free] video[nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<stargazer> Pskol, não vem faze inveja.
<Pskol> kk
<Pskol> Hera, pat?
<stargazer> sandrossv, e ai
<Hera> Pskol: sim ^^^
<Pskol> Hera, cd bot?
<Hera> Pskol:
<Hera> Pskol: usa ai /msg #ubuntu-br Hera: formata logo no ubuntu 9.10
<Hera> depois
<sandrossv> stargazer: ?
<Hera> usa ai /msg #ubuntu-br 10.04 nao é bom nao
<sandrossv> stargazer: cara, não to te entendendo xD. vc conseguiu rodar o ubuntu pelo pen drive, sim ou não ?
<Pskol> Hera, rrssssss
<Pskol> Hera, tenta o 10.10
<stargazer> sandrossv, não consegui.
<Pskol> Hera, ou o squeeze
<sandrossv> stargazer: ok, vc conseguiu colcoar o ubuntu no pen drive plo unetbootin ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, sim
<sandrossv> ok, vc tentou usar a tecla f8 pra iniciar pelo pen drive ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, eu apertei F8 não aconteceo nada
<sandrossv> hmm
<stargazer> sandrossv, http://img84.imageshack.us/i/usb.png/
<sandrossv> stargazer: qual o modelo da sua placa-mãe ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, não lembro. Qual comando pra ver ?
<ecanto> alguem usa ubuntu em notebook dell?
<sandrossv> stargazer: não tem
<stargazer> sandrossv, tem sim, tem um comando que da pra sabe o modelo.
<sandrossv> stargazer: hwinfo ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, lshw
<stargazer> sandrossv, Asus VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge
<sandrossv> stargazer: sudo dmidecode | grep roduct
<stargazer> sandrossv, A7V400-MX
<sandrossv> :)
<Hera> Andre_Gondim: ¬¬ novamente arquivos ao copiar chega aos 4gb e para ¬¬
<sandrossv> mais um comando aprendido xD
<Hera> dia de sorte :D
<Hera> Pskol: novamente bug bug bug bug :O
<Hera> rsrrssr
<Hera> k
<Hera> kkkkkk
<sandrossv> stargazer: é... tu vai ter q editar a bios e colocar ela pra iniciar com o usb
<stargazer> sandrossv, como eu faço isso ?
<sandrossv> stargazer: procura por algo que defina uma ordem do boot
<sandrossv> ai no primeiro coloca o usb
<stargazer> sandrossv, como assim ?
<pqatsi> no manual da sua placa mae tem
<pqatsi> procure la
<pqatsi> como trocar a ordem de boot
<pqatsi> caso voce nao se sinta apto a mexer com a bios
<Hera> pqatsi: voltou ne
<Hera> pqatsi: lembra da outra vez?
<Hera> pois novamente
<stargazer> pqatsi, não e Del > Bios ?
<Hera> pqatsi: pvt
<stargazer> pqatsi,  Del > Bios > Boot ?
<sandrossv> stargazer: Sim, mas no manual deve ter um passo-a-passo
<pqatsi> go ahead Hera
<EngSkeeter> boa noite, por enquanto.
 * pqatsi querendo ser educado, mas ta dificil nao mandar um RTFM pro stargazer 
<stargazer> sandrossv, então, tem quatro opções lá de boot por usb, eu tentei as quatro.
<EngSkeeter> oq o stargazer quer fazer?
<Hera> format
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, dar boot no ubuntu 10.10 pelo pendrive.
<EngSkeeter> como vc pra copiar pro pendrive? stargazer?
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, usei um programa lá que cria um usb boot.
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter: unetbootin
<EngSkeeter> tenta fazer com o dd
<EngSkeeter> eu nao tava conseguindo e so deu certo com o dd
<stargazer> EngSkeeter,  dd ?
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter: ele ja conseguiu
<sandrossv> Só falta bootar ele
<stargazer> http://www.pendrivenet.com.br/dicas/imagens/boot/tela_boot2.jpg
<EngSkeeter> sandrossv, uma vez eu tentei com o unetbootin e nao funfava
<stargazer> o meu não tem essa opção.
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, vc ta usando linux agora?
<stargazer> a minha placa
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, sim
<sandrossv> to tentando ver o manual da tua placa
<sandrossv> mas o site da asus não ajuda
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, vc consegui acessar o grub ou mostra que entrou pelo pendrive ou vc nem deu boot ainda?
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter: nem deu boot ainda
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, o problema ta em dar o boot.
<EngSkeeter> ele tenta iniciar pelo pendrive? ou vai direto pro hd?
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, eu entro lá na bios > Boo > Tem quatro opções de usb vo anota e passa aqui
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, já volto
<EngSkeeter> qual tua placa stargazer?
<EngSkeeter> ptz
<EngSkeeter> sandrossv, qual eh a placa do stargazer?
<sandrossv> A7V400-MX
<sandrossv> asus
<EngSkeeter> eh so clicar F8 que abre o menu de boot
<sandrossv> ele falo q não acontece nada
<sandrossv> ja falei isso pra ele
<EngSkeeter> ele podia tirar foto do que ve na tela pra ter mais nocao do que ta acontecendo
<sandrossv> hehe
<EngSkeeter> sandrossv, eu criei um pen bootavel com esse unetbootin e nao prestou
<EngSkeeter> tive que fazer manualmente
<EngSkeeter> com dd
<EngSkeeter> desde entao so uso isso
<sandrossv> Pra pen com ubuntu eu uso o usb-creator
<sandrossv> pra archlinux eu uso dd
<EngSkeeter> mas ele ta em qual?
<sandrossv> ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> oxi, pq nao usou o assintente do ubuntu?
<sandrossv> não tava funcionando
<EngSkeeter> assistente
<EngSkeeter> por isso acho que ele tem que usar o dd
<stargazer> sandrossv, USB - FDD: Disk boot failure, insert systten disk and press enter
<stargazer> USB - ZIP: Boot Erro.
<stargazer> USB-CD Rom: Disk boot failure, insert systten disk and press enter
<stargazer> USB-HDD: Disk boot failure, insert systten disk and press enter
<EngSkeeter> sandrossv, como imaginei. stargazer cria de novo o pendrive usando o dd
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, da o nome completo ae
<sandrossv> stargazer: é dd mesmo
<ecanto> alguem aqui usa laptop dell?
<sandrossv> mas calma ae
<sandrossv> vamo tenta usa o usb-creator
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, primeiro apaga a tabela de particoes do teu pendrive
<sandrossv> stargazer: abre o usb-creator ai
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, como eu faço isso
<EngSkeeter> sandrossv, acho assim mais seguro
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter: assim como ?
<EngSkeeter> com o dd naotem erro
<sandrossv> Eu uso o assistente esempre da certo
<EngSkeeter> sandrossv, entao eh bom tentar pelo assistente
<EngSkeeter> vou tomar banho agora :)
<EngSkeeter> daqui a pouco volto
<sandrossv> stargazer: abre o assistente ai. Sistem>administração>criador de usb
<sandrossv> blz
<sandrossv> stargazer: vamo faze um passo-a-passo
<sandrossv> xD
<stargazer> sandrossv, pronto
<sandrossv> ta, seleciona a imagem do disco
<stargazer> sim
<sandrossv> ok, agora nos dispositivos
<sandrossv> quais as opções q ele oferece ?
<stargazer> criar disco iniciavel
<sandrossv> não
<sandrossv> Em baixo da caixa onde seleciona a imagem tem outro
<sandrossv> pra selecionr o pen drive
<sandrossv> quais as opções q ele te da ?
<sandrossv> stargazer:
<stargazer> sandrossv, http://img375.imageshack.us/i/capturadetelatn.png/
<sandrossv> hmm, aqui é um pouco diferente
<sandrossv> clica em criar um disco...
<stargazer> não foi possivel determinar o uso da partição.
<sandrossv> carai
<stargazer> não encontrei esse
<stargazer> dd
<sandrossv> fecha o assistente, formata o usb com o mkfs.vfat, depois tenta de novo com o assistente
<sandrossv> stargazer:
<sandrossv> stargazer: deixa o dd pra depois xD
<stargazer> sandrossv, mkfs.vfat.sdb ?
<sandrossv> não
<sandrossv> mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb
<stargazer> sandrossv, mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb contains a mounted file system.
<sandrossv> sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb
<stargazer> então com sudo
<sandrossv> stargazer: uso -I ?
<stargazer> sim
<thls> stargayzer
<thls> uhauhaa
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, desmonta o pendrive
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter: boa
<stargazer> xD
<EngSkeeter> uahsua
<stargazer> mkfs.vfat 3.0.1 (23 Nov 2008)
<sandrossv> tinha esquecido desse detalhe
<EngSkeeter> aproveita e e checa a tabela de particoes
<sandrossv> stargazer: demora um poquinho
<stargazer> canario e rápido
<stargazer> sandrossv, cara foi nem um segundo. kk
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> agra tenta la com o assistente
<stargazer> sandrossv, mesmo erro
<sandrossv> pqp
<sandrossv> vai com dd então
<sandrossv> dd if="caminho pra imagem.iso" of="/dev/sdb"
<thls> formata pelo desktop msmo
<thls> =P
<thls> vai la no icone do pendrive e formatar
<thls> heheh
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, primeiro checa a tab de particoes
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter: me corrige se eu estiver errado xD
<EngSkeeter> asuhaus
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, como assim ?
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, tenta cfdisk /dev/sdTEUPENDRIVE
<EngSkeeter> com sudo eh claro
<sandrossv> s/dev/sdb
<sandrossv> /dev/sdb
<stargazer>             ERRO FATAL: Não foi possível abrir a unidade de disco
<stargazer>                   Pressione qualquer tecla para sair do cfdisk
<EngSkeeter> como pensei
<EngSkeeter> tenta agora com fdisk
<stargazer> http://pastebin.com/DFNT1ujW
<sandrossv> stargazer: fdisk /dev/sdb
<stargazer> Não foi possível abrir /dev/sdb
<EngSkeeter> vc ta usando sudo?
<stargazer> agora foi
<EngSkeeter> deu um aviso?
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, Comando (m para ajuda):
<EngSkeeter> digita p
<EngSkeeter> e mostra a saida
<stargazer> http://pastebin.com/v8kChs7k
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, digita n
<EngSkeeter> escolhe primaria
<EngSkeeter> e digita 1
<stargazer> Primeiro cilindro (1-1020, padrão 1):
<EngSkeeter> so da enter
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter: nunca fiz essas paradas pra usar o dd xD
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, Last cilindro, +cilindros or +size{K,M,G} (1-1020, padrão 1020):
<EngSkeeter> sandrossv, eh que a tabela de particoes do pendrive foi alterado ai tem que ajeitar
<EngSkeeter> da enter stargazer
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, Comando (m para ajuda):
<EngSkeeter> p outra vez
<EngSkeeter> se apareceu /dev/sdb1
<EngSkeeter> digita a
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, Número da partição (1-4):
<EngSkeeter> 1
<Pskol> ja ouviram falar em gparted?
<EngSkeeter> depois w
<EngSkeeter> asuhaush acho assim mais facil Pskol
<Pskol> eu ein
<Pskol> kkk
<EngSkeeter> se bem que pra ele deve ser bem ruim asihauhausha
<Pskol> e pirigoso o cara faze caca
<EngSkeeter> nem me liguei
<mactimes> Pskol Achei ele meio bugado ultimamente.  Ainda mais se houver algum problema com alguma partiçao, ele simplesmente termina e deixa voce na mao.
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, o que rolou?
<Pskol> mactimes, eh, nao eh perfeito, mas pra operaçoes basicas ele serve
<EngSkeeter> Pskol, tbm asim o cara deve aprender mais sobre o assunto
<EngSkeeter> pelo menos eu acho
<mactimes> Pskol Bem, é questão de opinião.  Pra mim, se não funciona eu nem arrisco.  Melhor utilizar o que funciona bem.
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, http://pastebin.com/AN2S30WZ
<Pskol> e ele usa mais o cerebro
<Pskol> :P
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, tenta abrir com o cfdisk agora
<EngSkeeter> so pra conferir
<stargazer> EngSkeeter,             ERRO FATAL: Não foi possível abrir a unidade de disco
<stargazer>                   Pressione qualquer tecla para sair do cfdisk
<EngSkeeter> oxi, nao gravou a tabela?
<EngSkeeter> abre o fdisk denovo
<Pskol> pen drive pauleado?
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, http://pastebin.com/k81tX5HW
<EngSkeeter> so a tabela Pskol
<EngSkeeter> digita c
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, digita c a onde ?
<EngSkeeter> vc tem que abrir assim: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<EngSkeeter> depois aperta c
<EngSkeeter> ai aperta p
<EngSkeeter> pra mostrar a tabela
<stargazer> A opção de compatibilidade DOS não está ativada
<EngSkeeter> stargazer, agora aperta p
<EngSkeeter> se tiver alguma particao exclui usando d
<EngSkeeter> ai cira uma nova com n
<stargazer> EngSkeeter, http://pastebin.com/Gf68W7rR
<EngSkeeter> so digita w
<EngSkeeter> agora pode copiar com o dd
<EngSkeeter> dd if=/caminho/pra/imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb
<EngSkeeter> vai demorar um bocado
<EngSkeeter> to saindo, vou a igreja. t+
<pqatsi> [05/12-20:55:44] < EngSkeeter> dd if=/caminho/pra/imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb
<pqatsi> eh melhor ele rezar pela merda que ele acabou de falar
<pqatsi> :p
<stargazer> http://pastebin.com/yPJxab1d
<xiars> **
<Ernandes> puff
<Ernandes> puff
<virtu_AFK> amanhã vou pra SP
<virtu_AFK> o que tem de bom perto do IBIS Congonhas?
<Ernandes> um cambaré.
<virtu_AFK> tah valendo
<virtu_AFK> eu li "um cabaré"
<Ernandes> erro de digitaçao
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim:
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, opa
<Patricia> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<desktop> olá a todos
<desktop> boa noite
<desktop> e aeh virtu meu camarada
<desktop> aqui é o antigo striker ! se lembra de mim ?
<desktop> quem aqui deste canal usa Debian Lenny ?
<Andre_Gondim> desktop, talvez o pessoal do #debian-br
<desktop> então mas o canal do debian é muito morto ! niguem responde nada
<desktop> acredito que exista usuários de debian !
<desktop> ou nao ?
<Andre_Gondim> desktop, qual seria sua dificuldade, de repente se você disser alguém poderá lhe ajudar caso saiba
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-28
<cicero_> salve
<cicero_> o galera
<cicero_> to com um problema aki no dvd
<cicero_> quando vo assistir o filme fica com a tela ruim
<cicero_> alguem pode me ajudar
<cicero_> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Qual programa esta usando cicero_ ?
<EduardeCalibal> E como exatamente ele fica ruim?
<cicero_> smp player
<cicero_> ele fica como se precisasse de oculos 3d
<cicero_> imagem fica sem cor
<EduardeCalibal> Não estou familharizado com esse programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que não deveria ter problema de qualquer forma.  Será que o vídeo esta configurado?
<cicero_> hum.. mais tem um que vc possa me indicar eduardo?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu costumo utilizar mplayer, totem ou mesmo o kaffeine.
<EduardeCalibal> O kaffeine é o mais chatinho especialmente com menus.
<cicero_> vo pegar ele aki entao
<cicero_> pode crer
<cicero_> m player
<cicero_> mplayer ne
<EduardeCalibal> Para rodar dvd com o mplayer precisa de um comando especial na linha de comando.
<EduardeCalibal> acho que é mplayer -dvd
<EduardeCalibal> Algo assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> mplayer dvd://1 para rodar o título 1.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou com a opção dvdnav: no lugar do dvd: ele vai ter suporte a menus...
<EduardeCalibal> Putz, saiu.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<cicero_> caiu aki eduardo
<cicero_> to adorando ubuntu 11.10
<cicero_> tem alguns progamas ainda que eu nao sei configurar saca
<cicero_> que nem esse de dvd
<cicero_> hum to lendo aki eduarde que vc escreveu ae vo tentar aki
<cicero_> ai galera to com uns problemas aki quando vo ver video de dvd
<cicero_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<cicero_> to apanhando aki rsrs
<cicero_> ta osso esse dvd aki viu
<cicero_> alguem pode me da um help ?
<cicero_> boa noite ae galera
<cicero_> tentando configurar o video aki mais nao ta dando
<cicero_> sera que alguem pode me ajudar?
<cicero_> obrigado !
<cicero_> paz ae
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite pessoal
<ProgCibernox> estou passando um perrengue no gnome 3! ja ajudei tanta gente resolver problema no linux ,Hoje sou eu.kkkkk
<ProgCibernox> Poxa nem precisa ja consegui hehehe
<Monarquista> ...
<iuriguilherme> Pouca gente desenvolve interface gráfica avançada como GNOME e KDE de forma voluntária... Depois que o pessoal aprende a usar interfaces gráficas mais leves e simples, e difícil ver um motivo pra usar centenas de megabytes de memória pra ter um desktop mais bonitinho
<iuriguilherme> A tendência é que esses problemas com o Ubuntu continuem ano que vem
<ISK> 1*2+1+1/2?
<ISK> Boa noite povo!
<ProgCibernox> bom acho q pequenos bug sempre tem msm, ate mesmo porque a mudança na interface e constante.... porem o boneficio em termos de comodidade e conforte e imenso.
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite cara
<ProgCibernox> Vou almoçar...ja volto
<ISK> ProgCibernox, almoçar?! de que lado do globo vc está?
<ProgCibernox> kkkkkkkkk
<ProgCibernox> hong kong
<iuriguilherme> eu uso Openbox sem nenhum painel, menu, atalho na área de trabalho, basicamente pra fazer qualquer coisa tem que usar o teclado, só pego o mouse pra navegar em sites
<iuriguilherme> na verdade a única hora de desconforto é quando eu tenhoq eu usar o mouse
<Ricardo__> ProgCibernox, por isso nao pretendo sair do gnome2 tao cedo so quando foi inevitavel vo prorrogar ao max
<ProgCibernox> Bom creio q em uma atualização deve-se melhorar a parte interna sistema podendo assim ate adicionar,agora modificar toda uma interface fica um pouco dificil, ate porque ja e dificil se adptar a interface a um longo periodo,ai quando ja se esta familiarizado com a plataforma ela e totalmente alterada,isso e um choque de acessibilidade
<ProgCibernox> adicionar mais recursos, e nao modificar totalmente
<iuriguilherme> Geralmente lá nas aulas de informática eu ensino o pessoal a não ficar escravo do ambiente de trabalho
<iuriguilherme> quando eles conseguem achar as coisas eu troco tudo de lugar
<iuriguilherme> mudo completamente a estrutura do ambiente de trabalho, os atalhos, os painéis, os menus, etc
<iuriguilherme> acostumar o cérebro com um lugar pra cada coisa é uma merda
<iuriguilherme> por isso tem tanta gente presa no Windows ainda
<iuriguilherme> já vi muita gente dizer qeu não quer saber de sistema baseado em Linux pelo simples fato de que viu que o Ubuntu por padrão usa todo painel em cima, em oposição ao padrão do Windows
 * Monarquista MERDA É CHAMAR ORGANIZAÇÃO DE MERDA, bom dia... :s
<ISK> mdtanos_,
<mdtanos_> boa noite
<ISK> mdtanos_, pergunta o povo
<ISK> mdtanos_, boa noite!
<mdtanos_> galera, alguem sabe me dizer um possivel motivo pelo qual quando fecho a tampa do meu notebook o linux quase sempre dá pau ?
<mdtanos_> fica uma tela esranha, com os pixels todo desorganizados
<mdtanos_> na maioria das vezes com fundo branco
<dell> meu deos
<dell> alguem ae ja fez monografia no libreoffices:
<crimeboy> meop deosoeo
<crimeboy> meo soes
<crimeboy> meu deos
<Celso> Bom dia
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> oque me falam de migrar do ubuntu para o linux mint ?
<sagat> seria trocar 6 por meia duzia
<sagat> ???
<Celso> sagat este linux mint tem como base debian ou fedora?
<Celso> não conhecia este Linux mint
<Celso> parece inteesante
<Celso> interesante
<sagat> legal Celso eu vo instalar o bicho aqu e testar
<sagat> vo fazer um servidor proxy
<sagat> valeu
<Celso> vou instalar no virtualbox pra ver como é
<Celso> to baixando a iso
<sagat> eu tb t baixando
<ftruzzi> alguem sabe no latex usar hifen no titulode  uma tabela ao invés de usar :
<Razec> bom dia....
<moskvat> alguem tem noção de como pegar o tamanho de todos os databases no postgres;
<ISK> moskvat, que tipo de tamanho!? do arquivo de bd?
<moskvat> ISK, da soma de todos os bancos
<ISK> número de linhas!? registros?
<moskvat> tipo, banco1=10mb + banco2=20
<moskvat> total 30mb
<moskvat> tamanho no disco
<moskvat> quanto de espaço o postgres está ocupando com 10 banco de dados diferente e tal. entedeu? ISK
<ISK> moskvat, entendi
<ISK> qual versão do seu postgre?
<moskvat> preciso terminar uma aplicação de monitoramento do postgres pra apresentar essa semana
<moskvat> 8.4
<ISK> moskvat, eu faço isso no dir dos bds
<moskvat> como? ISK
<ISK> moskvat, mas ae
<ISK> moskvat, tenta isso: # SELECT pg_database_size('seu_banco_de_dados_aqui');
<moskvat> isso funciiona
<ISK> Esse comando informa para vc o espaço em disco do banco de dados
<moskvat> o problema é como dinamizar, caso insira ou remova um banco
<ISK> formato amigavel: SELECT pg_size_pretty(pg_database_size('seu_banco_de_dados_aqui'));
<ISK> moskvat, qual é o problema?
<moskvat> ('bancodedados') tem de ser dinamico
<moskvat> se inserir o banco novo ele vai computador também
<moskvat> se remove ele remove também
<ISK> moskvat, vc quer saber quanto os arquivos de bd estão usando em seu disco?
<moskvat> exatamente
<ISK> tentou isso: SELECT pg_database.datname, pg_size_pretty(pg_database_size(pg_database.datname)) AS size FROM pg_database;
<ISK> ?
<moskvat> cara tu é demais
<moskvat> agora so falta somar
<ISK> auehauehu
<ISK> Queria continuar a brincadeira, mas tenho que trabalhar um pouco aqui, estava almoçando
<ISK> moskvat, deixa eu te passar um link
<ISK> moskvat, http://pgdocptbr.sourceforge.net/pg80/index.html
<ISK> moskvat, depois nos mostre sua aplicação
<moskvat> |o|
<moskvat> vou puxar a boia, value ISK
<Kenjiro> boa tarde
<Kenjiro> senhores, fiz uma bobagem num server aqui. Dei um "do-release-upgrade -d". O resultado é que o server foi de 10.10 para 12.04 (development, pelo que vi)
<Kenjiro> até aí tudo bem, porém com o kernel 3.2.x a VM não tá subindo
<Kenjiro> reiniciei a VM e mandei subir com um kernel antigo... e funcionou. Como faço para deixar isso permanente? Ou seja, tirar o kernel 3.2.x do boot e deixar só esse que funciona?
<rogers_talon> Kenjiro: boa tarde, remova o kernel 3.2 e de um upgrade no grub
<Kenjiro> rogers_talon: simples assim? ;)
<rogers_talon> Kenjiro: sim meu amigo, o kernel 3.2 ainda esta com faze de desenvolvimento, a ultima versão disponibilizada foi o v.3.2-rc3
<Kenjiro> rogers_talon: é, depois de feita a bobagem é que eu vi
<Kenjiro> eu achei que o server ia pular do 10.10 pro 11.04 ou NO MAXIMO pro 11.10. Mas não, ele foi direto pro 12.04 ;)
<Kenjiro> e daí lascou né hehehehe
<rogers_talon> Kenjiro: rsss, não, ele busca a ultima versão disponivel, mas tu instalou o 12.04?, eu tenho ele aqui pra teste, mas não saiu nem a versão alpha ainda.....
<licensed> alguem usa conkyforecast e teve problemas esse mes do tipo ERROR: Error reading weather data: Invalid License Key
<Kenjiro> rogers_talon: posso mandar um PVT?
<rogers_talon> Kenjiro: claro
<EduardeCalibal> Kenjiro, sempre que trocar o kernel precisa novamente compilar os módulos da vm, ao menos é assim com o vmware.
<EduardeCalibal> Embora seja atualizado quando você instala, ele faz o serviço para você sem que seja necessário compilar nada "a mão".
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, assim que atualizar as vm para uma versão do kernel provavelmente não irá funcionar em outra.
<EduardeCalibal> Tive um "incidente" com máquinas feitas no vmware que mesmo atualizando e rodando as instalações não levantavam em outras versões de kernel, elas iniciavam mas não passavam do boot.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Kenjiro> EduardeCalibal: essas VMs estão em XenServer
<Kenjiro> e nao está precisando recompilar/instalar nada referente à VM pelo simples fato de que as VMs foram mal criadas.
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Vou ver se acho algo sobre isso, momento.
<Kenjiro> nao estão Paravirtualizadas, entao...
<rogers_talon> licensed: vou lhe chamar em pvt...
<EduardeCalibal> Como assim paravirtualizadas?
<EduardeCalibal> Já achei material sobre isso...  Então o sistema roda virtual no sistema sabendo que esta sendo virtualizado.
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma não tenho experiência com isso e dificilmente poderei te ajudar.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<jxajroad> Boa tarde a todos! Por favor, estou instalando o easy peasy e apareceu uma dúvida banal para preparar partições. Alguém aqui sabe preparar partições de instalação do linux?
<jxajroad> alo...travei na definição de particionamento do easy peasy...alguém pode me ajudar?
<megalinux> hi
<megalinux> how are u ?
<jxajroad> ???
<jxajroad> may you help me with partition?
<jxajroad> hi.
<Ursinha> eu achava que aqui era o Ubuntu-BR...
 * Ursinha olha de novo
<jxajroad> alo....
<jxajroad> alguém pode me ajudar com o particionamento do easy peasy...eu travei...:(
<lecram_wise> tarde
<jxajroad> boa tarde!
<jxajroad> vc lembra como prepara particões?
<lecram_wise> como assim ?
<jxajroad> sabe na hora de instalar um linux? chegou aquela telinha para preparar particões...e eu travei aqui...estou com uma revista aqui na frente mas não consigo lembrar uma recomendação que vcs fizeram aqui!
<jxajroad> eu devia definir  um certo numero para home..e outro para /
<jxajroad> mas agora me enrolei todo..vc pode me ajudar, por favor?
<lecram_wise> eu geralmente não instalo a mimha home em outra partição
<jxajroad> hmm
<lecram_wise> instalo tudo em /
<jxajroad> eu cliquei em especificar particionamento manualmente...e to tentando colocar o easy peasy.
<lecram_wise> e a swap coloco o dobro da quantidade da ram
<lecram_wise> do pc
<jxajroad> aqui diz isso mesmo mas...
<jxajroad> aah é? como assim?
<jxajroad> deixe ver..depois que eu dou prosseguir no manual vem...:
<lecram_wise> tipo se vc tem 2 gb de ram
<lecram_wise> colocaria 4 de swap
<jxajroad> uma telinha com /dev/sda
<lecram_wise> isso
<lecram_wise> esse é teu HD
<jxajroad> ai vem /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 e /dev/sda3
<lecram_wise> essas são as partições dele
<jxajroad> a dev sda 1 eu já defini com 512...
<jxajroad> sim sim..isso eu lembro.
<lecram_wise> vc vai usar como swap ?
<jxajroad> mas alquem recomendou deixar 500 para a partição home...onde eu acho isso?
<jxajroad> se vou usar como swap? oque?
<lecram_wise> sa partição de 512
<lecram_wise> mas vc já respondeu
<lecram_wise> ops
<lecram_wise> a partição
<lecram_wise> então
<lecram_wise> seguinte
<jxajroad> não...essa eu lembro que me recomendaram para home...e o resto para meus arquivos.
<jxajroad> sim...
<lecram_wise> pra vc definir ela como home
<lecram_wise> sabe aquele campo que tem o /
<jxajroad> eu cliquei em cima de sda1 e editar
<lecram_wise> é la que vc define
<jxajroad> sim
<jxajroad> ah é?
<jxajroad> ok
<lecram_wise> isso
<jxajroad> posso definir sda1 com /??
<jxajroad> e 512?
<lecram_wise> definir como / a partição de 512 ?
<jxajroad> aaaah...e ele pergunta...formatar a partição....e oferece um monte de opções.....sistema journaling ext4....fat16....swap..
<jxajroad> o que eu escolho?
<jxajroad> sim? tá errado definir / com 512?
<lecram_wise> tah
<jxajroad> hmmmm
<lecram_wise> pq não vai caber em 512 o sistema inteiro
<lecram_wise> vc tem que definir como / uma partição de pelo menos 5 gb
<jxajroad> eu to vendo esta página e não estou entendendo nada http://www.pedropereira.net/como-instalar-o-easy-peasy-no-seu-netbook/
<jxajroad> ah não?
<jxajroad> hmmm
<jxajroad> então defino sda1 fat32 e 5gb como / ??
<jxajroad> engraçado que ele oferece como ponto de montagem /dos ou /windows.
<jxajroad> nunca vi isso.
<lecram_wise> fat 32 é um tipo de sistema de arquivos mais usados em pendrive, coloca como ext4
<jxajroad> ok coloquei...mas e agora? eu mudo de 512 pra quanto?
<jxajroad> aaah agora sim....eu coloquei ext4 e veio as opções que eu já aprendi...:)
<jxajroad> barra ao contrario, barra ao contrario boot, barra ao contrario home...etc
<jxajroad> tem a opção formatar...posso abilitar?
<jxajroad> engraçado..no site que mostrei a vc ele diz  dev sda1 194M 38M 147M 21%
<jxajroad> barra ao contrario boot.
<jxajroad> alo..tá certo o que eu defini? sda1 ext4 987MB sda2 ext4 home 54763MB e sda3 swap 4252MB
<kadaffi> oi
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<vasosanitario> opa
<vasosanitario> alguem pode me passar regras de iptables?
<vasosanitario> ???????????
<vasosanitario> Alguém ai ?
<vasosanitario> boa noite
<vasosanitario> pqp
<vasosanitario> ngm aqui ?
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<sistematico> Pessoal, como que eu faço pra ter um ident assim: unaffiliated/nick ou outro parecido?
<kitty_> ds
<vasosanitario> alguem poderia me passar suas regras iptables?
<liox_> boa noite
<liox_> alguem ja configurou um servidor de email postfix ?
<liox_> no ubuntu ?
<UdontKnow> varias pessoas ja fizeram isso.
<UdontKnow> respondi sua pergunta :)
<UdontKnow> liox_: bom, primeiro, o que vc quer fazer?
<liox_> UdontKnow: seguinte
<liox_> UdontKnow: eu estou querendo configurar um postfix no meu vps da linode eh ubuntu la
<liox_> UdontKnow: nunca configurei
<UdontKnow> liox_: leu a documentacao do postfix ja?
<liox_> precisava so d eum apoio ja q a doc la eh boa
<liox_> UdontKnow: ainda n
<UdontKnow> bom ponto de partida
<UdontKnow> ai vc pergunta as duvidas no canal
<liox_> UdontKnow: ja viu falar no devcot?
<Raff> olha soh to com uma vm de 8gb com ubuntu server instalado, eu queria diminuir o pra 6gb, mas quando tento faze com o comando modifyhd nao da certo
<Raff> alguem tem alguma sugestao ?
<liox_> UdontKnow: cara seguinte eu n tenho um dominio p meu vps + meus clientes tem
<liox_> queria savber se eu posso colocar o ip do meu vps
<UdontKnow> liox_: poxa, vc nem usou o google pra saber o que e o *dovecot* :(
<UdontKnow> liox_: ajudar eu ajudo, mas po, pelo menos o minimo :)
<liox_> UdontKnow: cara so perguntei se vc conhecia
<liox_> eeheh
<UdontKnow> Raff: que tipo de vm?
<Raff> host eh ubuntu, to usando virtualbox
<UdontKnow> liox_: "conheco." -- minha resposta te ajudou em algo?
<liox_> UdontKnow: eu n entendo pq configurar um postfix com devcote ja q os dois sao servidores de e-mail
<UdontKnow> liox_: eu nao entendo pq vc faz esse tipo de pergunta sem ler o minimo necessario pra entender o que cada um faz :)
<UdontKnow> liox_: que tal fazer a sua parte?
<vasosanitario> boa noite
<vasosanitario> alguem me passe suas regras de iptables?
<UdontKnow> vasosanitario: pra que? as minhas nao servem pra voce :)
<vasosanitario> [(UdontKnow)]: ok
<vasosanitario> queria dar uma olhada, entender melhor
<vasosanitario> e tirar algumas que poderiam servir para mim
<UdontKnow> bom, voce precisa entender o seu trafego, e dai fazer suas regras
<barna> UdontKnow, vc sabe pq o bot num ta mais no canal? e pq o canal #ubuntu-br num tem mais log tb?
<UdontKnow> barna: nao sei... ando bem distante de tudo ultimamente
<barna> ok! obrigado!
<UdontKnow> barna: morando em hotel, correria do caramba :)
<barna> nossa.....
<barna> parece eu!!!
<barna> nos ultimos 6 meses 5 casas....
<UdontKnow> barna: heheh, complicado. me mudo daqui 2 semanas e meia pro meu apto
<barna> eu tb! acho q nesse apto devo aparar e acalmar o espirito um pouco!
<barna> vc tc donde?
<UdontKnow> barna: me mudei pra Londres, ainda to no hotel pago pela empresa
<barna> q massa!
<barna> mudanças drasticas assim são osso! mas nunca se esqueça, depois da tempestade sempre vem a enchente!
<UdontKnow> lol
<tkruise> e a enchente vem cheia de merda :[
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<picolo> galera como eu instalo um programa pelo repositorio do ubuntu, uma versao antiga?
<picolo> O gwibber eu preferia o antigo, esse 3.2.1 nao me agradaou
<picolo> Agradou
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-29
<barna> picolo, pelo synaptic as veses da pra fazer isso!
<barna> cha eu ver o caminho aki!
<barna> picolo, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<liox_> UdontKnow: entao instalaei aqui o postfix e o devecote aqui fala q tenho q informar meu dominio qualificado e depois criar os dominios virtuais porem eu n tenho um dominio qualificado p meu servidor so os clientes tem eu posso informar so meu hostname ?
<liox_> porque eu uso so pelo ip do servidor mesmo
<liox_> n tenho um dominio proprio pra mim colocar no meu server
<picolo> barna, 11.10
<picolo> eu queria o Gwibber que vem na versao do 11.04
<barna> 1 seg q ja te mando!
<barna> picolo, 3.0.0.1??
<barna> picolo, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&searchon=names&keywords=gwibber
<UdontKnow> o_O
<Katador> alguem ja usou o foremost pra recupera arquivos deletados?
<Katador> apaguei a droga do atalho do CS 1.6
<Katador> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<UdontKnow> apagar arquivo deletado? de que planeta vc vem? :)
<picolo> barna, nao lembro a versao, mas deve ser esta mesmo
<barna> picolo, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gwibber
<Katador> barna sabe se eh possivel recuperar arquivos deletados no ubntu? preciso recuperar o atalho do CS, kkkkkk
<barna> Katador, num é mais facil re-fazer o atalho?
<Katador> sabe fazer?
<barna> recuperar arquivos apagado em linux é osso!
<Katador> pq como rodo no wine
<Katador> eh complicadinho
<Katador> pelo menos oque li
<Katador> hauahuaa
<barna> Katador, qual o comando q vc roda no wine?
<Katador> counter strike 1.6
<barna> é nada! tenho milhares de atalho pra programas em wine!
<Katador> vo procura entao
<barna> qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando ai?
<picolo> Alguem ai indica um programa bom similar ao gwibber para atualização de rede sociais
<Geowany> picolo: pino
<barna> picolo, pidgin! pra mim é o melhor!
<Geowany> picolo: choqok em qt
<Geowany> pidgin tmb é bom!
<barna> Katador, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<Geowany> mas eu uso mesmo é o echofon
<Katador> barna: 11.10
<Katador> eu coloquei os atalhos do cairo-docky e quando mudei o tema do mesmo, os atalhos do cs sumiram
<barna> hummm, num lembro como q faz atalho nele, num me dei bem com o unity, to usando o 10.04 aki! mas vou pesquisar!
<Katador> eh o meso
<Geowany> barna: xubuntu 11.10 está muito bonito
<Katador> o problema eh fazer pra rodar no wine
<Katador> eu gostei dele Geowany
<Katador> eh leve pacas
<Geowany> Katador: pois é, me impressionei com o desempenho dele
<Geowany> e funcionalidade
<Katador> sim
<Geowany> está sendo a distro que instalo/indico para clientes/amigos
<barna> xubuntu??? hummmm, vou testar!
<Katador> hehehehe
<barna> Katador, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/10/criando-um-atalho-no-desktop-do-ubuntu-11-10/
<barna> unity + barna = dor de cabeça!
<Geowany> to usando aqui no meu desktop o debian
<Geowany> atualizei do squeeze pro wheezy, só não consigo subir o KDE
<picolo> nao tem como instalar programar pelo apt-get, pegando versoes antigas do programa desejado?
<Katador> picolo
<picolo> Katador
<Katador> se tu coloca assim
<Katador> wine -- version
<Katador> vai aparece as versoes do wine
<Katador> agora se da pra baixa, eu nao sei
<Katador> ahuahua
<picolo> auauhuha
<picolo> achei que ia sair alog
<picolo> :P
<Katador> ahuahau
<Katador> picolo:  mas acho que tem sim
<Katador> mas pq vc quer baixar versoes mais antigas?
<picolo> vou para o Oraculo
<liox_> UdontKnow: cara
<liox_> na documentacao da linode
<liox_> q estou seguindo
<liox_> sempre fala p mim usar um dominio
<liox_> so q eu n tenho
<liox_> um dominio meu
<liox_> tenho so de clientes
<liox_> ai eu to usando tudo localhost
<liox_> ta certo assim?
<picolo> lion_ o que vc quer fazer
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite
<Monarquista> noite.
<liox_> como seleciono todo conteudo no vim?
<phenrique> olá, alguém sabe se instalar ubuntu dentro do windows 7 é a mesma coisa que instalar em dual-boot? fica lento? quais vantagens e desvantagens?
<ProgCibernox> bom eu ja ouvi falar na internet q com o win 7 da conflito no boot de inicialização
<rogers_talon> em dual boot funciona blz.....
<ProgCibernox> bom eu nunca tive o seven mais foi um comentario q ouvi...
<rogers_talon> tenho no um not com o seven e ubuntu 11.10, os dois rodam numa boa....
<ProgCibernox> hummm
<rogers_talon> outro com xp e 11.04....tb roda tranquilo
<ProgCibernox> xp e o 11.10 sei que roda
<rogers_talon> com o seven não tive problemas tb.....
<ProgCibernox> legal
<ProgCibernox> antes nao conseguia me adptar ao linux, agora nao consigo mais me adptar com o windows somente me adapto ao linux
<rogers_talon> concordo....rssss
<rogers_talon> amanhã vou trocar o hd do meu not vou deixar somente ubuntu, vou rodar o windows somente com o vbox....
<ProgCibernox> boa ideia
<ProgCibernox> ate mesmo com as letras q forçam a visão no windows
<rogers_talon> testei o xp e o sevem com o vbox, nossa, rodou de boa....
<rogers_talon> **seven
<ProgCibernox> legal cara.... gosto do windows so para gravar minhas musicas de guitarra... no mais ja nao tem ultilidade para min
<naruto> xubutu forever
<stockholder> boa noite, tem alguem aí
<stockholder> estou com uma dúvida :)
<stockholder> Quando devo falar sobre sexo para o meu cachorro?
<Celso> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Algém sabe me dizer por que obtenho essa falha quando uso o cpufreq-info: nenhum ou driver do cpufreq deconhecido está ativo nesse CPU
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho uma falha relacionada ao mesmo cpufreq durante o book, algo sobre um módulo do kernel porém tenho modulos cpufreq rodando na lista de módulos carregados.
<MarconM> Geowany[work]:
<MarconM> t ae
<MarconM> alguem sabe de crimpagem de cabo de rede
<Katador> bom dia pessoal
<Katador> alguem usa pen moden no ubuntu?
<Katador> to com dificuldade de instalaçao
<Geowany[work]> Katador: penmodem?
<Katador> sim
<EduardeCalibal> MarconM, o que quer saber?
<Katador> to com ele conectado aqui, mas nao consigo instala
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém teve problemas para usar o cpufreq com processadores duron?
<Geowany[work]> Katador: domingo instalei para um cliente numa boa
<Katador> Geowany[work]:  no proprio penmodem tem o arquivo de instalaçao pra linux
<Katador> so que nao to conseguindo executa ele
<Katador> ta dando erro
<Geowany[work]> o huawei e173
<Katador> esse mesmo
<Katador> ubuntu 11.10
<Geowany[work]> Katador: eu não uso aquele instalador
<Katador> Geowany[work]:  se instalo como?
<Geowany[work]> o próprio xubuntu 11.10 reconheceu automaticamente
<Katador> o tbm reconheceu
<Katador> mas nao instalo nada
<Katador> e quando pediu intalaçao automatica
<Geowany[work]> Katador: pluga e clica no networkmanager
<Katador> deu erro
<Geowany[work]> e marca pra habilitar esse tipo de conexão
<Katador> vo tenta achar isso
<Katador> Geowany[work]:  acho que funciono
<Katador> vo testa
<Katador> vlw
<Katador> opa
<Katador> Geowany[work]:
<Katador> funcionou legal
<Katador> vlw a dica
<Katador> agora fica mais facil vender penmodem
<Katador> hauahuaa
<Katador> cliente vai usar
<Katador> thanks
<capeta> alguém tem um guia de como gerar um pacote?
<EduardeCalibal> Você tem um software que já esta instalado e quer recuperar o pacote ou quer fazer um pacote do zero?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém tem idéia do motivo desse erro quanto tento carregar o módulo com modprobe: "powernow_k7: module_layout: kernel tainted"?
<EduardeCalibal> capeta?
<capeta> fazer do zero
<capeta> to tentando com o checkinstall
<capeta> mas nã ota funcionando
<EduardeCalibal> http://espacoliberdade.blog.br/blog/tutorial/como-criar-um-pacote-deb-da-maneira-correta/
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que vai te servir.
<capeta> vlw
<moskvat> olá pessoas!
<licensed> alguem saberia como eu posso logar o consumo de memoria e/ou processamento de uma maquina? preciso do log pra poder gerar um grafico depois
<ISK> licensed, comando?! se sim use o `free`
<diablosjp> ohit
<ISK> licensed, arquivo `cat /proc/meminfo`
<licensed> ISK, eu vou sobrecarregar o servidor por 10min, preciso monitorar o consumo de memoria durante esses 10minutos e nao saber o consumo no momento
<licensed> ISK, por isso eu disse LOGAR, e nao saber o consumo
<ISK> licensed, vc vai monitorar remotamente?
<licensed> ISK, tanto faz
<licensed> ISK, eh uma vm no meu pc
<ISK> licensed, explica para nós o que você vai fazer e o que quer monitorar e aonde
<licensed> ISK, eu tenho um servidor de banco de dados numa maquina virtual no meu computador. vou ficar fazendo varias consultas, para stressar o banco. preciso gerar um grafico de hora x consumo de memoria.. de minuto em minuto saber quanto ta consumindo
<ISK> licensed, vc quer esse gráfico como? formato?
<licensed> ISK, tanto faz, nao precisa ser o grafico, pode ser os valores e eu gero o grafico no openoffice. mas se ele puder gerar o grafico pode ser uma imagem mesmo
<ISK> licensed, console ou X?
<licensed> ISK, console
<licensed> nao tenho X la
<ISK> licensed, usa o watch
<licensed> ISK, é esse watchdog ou xwatch? ambos parece ser pra X
<ISK> licensed, agora se vc for fazer isso sempre e tiver mais maquinas, é melhor você usar a combinação nagios+cact+mrtg
<licensed> ISK, eu so preciso fazer isso agora (pra um trabalho da faculdade) e é em 1 maquina so
<licensed> nao é possivel que nao exista uma ferramenta pra monitorar o consumo de memoria
<ISK> licensed, tem várias
<ISK> top é uma delas
<licensed> ISK, mas top eu so consigo ver no momento
<licensed> ele nao mantem um log
<ISK> licensed, vc só quer o uso do seu sgbd?
<ISK> licensed, ou de todo o sistema?
<licensed> ISK, do sistema todo
<licensed> memoria do sistema po
<licensed> memoria ram
<licensed> e processamento
<ISK> licensed, beleza
<capeta> ei, to usando "apt-get source nginx", ./configure com os mesmos parametros do oficial mais os modules que to adicionando, make e checkinstall
<capeta> so que ta indo pra /usr/local/nginx
<capeta> queria que fosse pro sbin, como o oficial
<capeta> onde eu configuro isso?
<Celso> ISK: tudo joinha omi?
<licensed> ISK, de qualquer forma obrigado pela ajuda
<capeta> --sbin-path :)
<Leonardo_> Olá pessoal, tudo bem?
<Leonardo_> Tenho um problema que necessito de auxilio de pessoas mais experientes no ubuntu.
<Leonardo_> preciso que varias pessoas acessem minha maquina ubuntu e que elas tenham a mesma visão que o terminal service da MS. Isso é possivel?
<xispirito> o que este terminal service faz?
<ISK> licensed, beleza
<ISK> licensed, arrumei um jeito aqui
<ISK> licensed, funciona
<licensed> ISK, opa como
<capeta_> ei, eu instalo o nginx mas ele não instala o arquivo do serviço
<capeta_> alguém tem alguma idéia de como fazer a instalação com o service?
<jxajroad> saudações!
<jxajroad> os arquivos gravados num pendrive após a instalação do easy peasy servem para gravar em um cd ou dvd?
<Porvoero> oi
<jxajroad> olá!
<jxajroad> tudo bom?
<Porvoero> uma pergunta
<Porvoero> tudo
<Porvoero> e meio off
<jxajroad> uma só?
<Porvoero> é
<jxajroad> se quiser off clique sobre meu nome aqui do lado.
<Porvoero> por acaso sua net ai e a virtua?
<capeta_> por que diabos o phpmyadmin depende de pacote do apache ?
<jxajroad> não é a Net
<jxajroad> Netcombo
<Porvoero> pq no ubuntu aki ta muito lento
<Porvoero> eu uso o 8.04
<jxajroad> ?? não sei o que é phpmyadmin nem apache...:(
<Porvoero> eu tenho o virtua 10mb aki
<xispirito> porque php depende do apache para rodar
<jxajroad> o ubuntu 8.04 é um pouco antigo e acredito que nem tenha mais suporte...
<Porvoero> e os sites fora do brasil esta muito lento
<jxajroad> se vc puder atualizar pelo menos pro 10.04 era bom.
<Porvoero> baixa a menos de 1k
<Porvoero> horrivel
<Porvoero> no xp tb
<Porvoero> e no 7 tb
<Porvoero> sera que e a rede virtua que esta assim
<jxajroad> 10MB?.....
<Porvoero> ta um lixo
<Porvoero> isso
<jxajroad> perai...acho que eu tinha uma de 100 alguma coisa e era lento mesmo
<Porvoero> ja troquei de dns
<Porvoero> para o opendns e nada
<jxajroad> to meio por fora de velocidades...a minha aqui acho que é 1GB
<Porvoero> o que?
<jxajroad> olha acho que essa velocidade é baixa mesmo
<Porvoero> internet de 1 gigabit?
<Porvoero> o loco
<Porvoero> onde que eu arrumo isso?
<jxajroad> acho que sim...nem sei como vê velocidade aqui..perai
<jxajroad> opa...corrigindo
<jxajroad> 100MBPS
<jxajroad> 100MB/S
<Porvoero> calma
<jxajroad> Olha contata a Net e procura mas acho que a Virtua tb é boa...vc é que deve ter comprado um pacote baixo.
<Porvoero> quanto vc paga pelo virtua?
<jxajroad> bom...o pacote que pago aqui é o seguinte:
<jxajroad> tv por assinatura (somente melhoria de sinal)+intenet 100Mb/s+telefone deu na última conta...
<jxajroad> R$70,43
<Porvoero> me desculpe, mas sua net nao e de 100 mega
<jxajroad> quer ver tudo discriminado?
<Porvoero> deve ser a popular por esse preco
<jxajroad> olha...não faço a menor idéia..tem um site que dá pra medir a velocidade da rede mas tenho que procurar...se eu clicar aqui nas configurações eu vejo que é 100Mb/s
<Porvoero> so a net de 100 mega custa mais de 300 pilas
<jxajroad> Sim, exatamente "popular".
<Porvoero> e a sua placa de rede qye e 100
<Porvoero> e de 512kbits
<jxajroad> aí não sei! :( onde vê isso?
<Porvoero> perai
<Porvoero> site onde mede a velocidade: http://www.speedtest.net/
<Porvoero> teste ai
<xispirito> net a 1kb?
<xispirito> creedo
<Porvoero> e serio
<jxajroad> isso..esse site mesmo! devo ter nos meus favoritos mas tá uma bagunça aqui....:(
<Porvoero> ta muito lento aki
<Porvoero> pago 59,90 so o virtua de 10 mega
<xispirito> Porvoero, compra um chip vivo e usa o pacote pré-pago
<Porvoero> esta um lixo aki
<xispirito> hahah
<jxajroad> bom..o site que eu usava não era exatamente esse mas serve.
<xispirito> pelo menos é 5kb
<Porvoero> vixe
<Porvoero> vou voltar para o meu querido modem de 33600
<Porvoero> :(
<jxajroad> veloc de download = 0,96Mbps upload 0.29Mbps
<xispirito> Porvoero, eu me submeti ao desafio de viver a 5kb uns meses
<xispirito> cara...é phoda
<xispirito> porqeu aqui na cidade as queridas telecons não tem mais portas disponiveis
<jxajroad> mas viu? alguém pode me dizer se os arquivos de instalação do Easy Peasy podem ser gravados em CD para gravar em outro lugar?
<Porvoero> xispirito, e dificil mesmo
<Porvoero> hoje em dia nao da mais com 5kb
<Porvoero> jxajroad, vc tem net de 1 mega
<jxajroad> viu Porvero...corrigindo...aqui tá Net Virtua!
<Porvoero> isso
<Porvoero> jxajroad, vc tem net de 1 mega
<jxajroad> isso mesmo....devia ser mas aqui marca 0.96 para download e 0.29 para up
<Porvoero> sempre e isso que da
<Porvoero> nunca é inteiro
<jxajroad> é menos do que o prometido....
<jxajroad> olha aqui Net TV=32.17+Net Virtua=23,37+ Net Fone=14.89
<jxajroad> gastamos pouco de telefone.
<jxajroad> relativamente pouco.
<xispirito> eu agora vivo a 1mb
<xispirito> e já to achando pouco
<Porvoero> mas 1 mega e bom
<jxajroad> bem...tenho que sair! mas qualquer coisa me contate se quiser, moro em SP capital.
<Porvoero> ok jxajroad
<jxajroad> sim..1M já quebra um galho.
<Porvoero> 1 mega ainda aguenta o tranco
<jxajroad> bem..obrigado e no que eu puder ajudar estou as orderns.
<xispirito> Porvoero, para a realidade de nosso país é razoável...mas que é devagar é
<Porvoero> eu tinha 200k
<Porvoero> horrivel
<xispirito> sim, eu tive uma de 300
<Porvoero> eu acho 512 meio fraco
<Porvoero> agora 1 mega e bom
<Porvoero> agora tenho 10 mega e nao uso nem a metade
<Porvoero> é serio
<Porvoero> é muita coisa
<Porvoero> não dá mais cara, vou ter que sair e resetar o modem pra ver se melhora esta merda
<Porvoero> um lixo de net
<Porvoero> esta com velocidade variavel
<Porvoero> jaja eu volto
<xispirito> 10mb eu começo a brincar
<Drak> já usou o speedtest?
<sistematico> A velocidade da NET é 10.000 / 8
<sistematico> Nego achando que vai baixar a 10MB, hehehehehe...
<sistematico> Nunca.
<sistematico> 10Mbps é completamente diferente de 10MBps.
<xispirito> sistematico, ah vá =)
<ChronosGOD> xispirito, e ai
<xispirito> e ae ChanServ
<xispirito> ehuaeh
<xispirito> ChronosGOD,
<ChronosGOD> husahusah
<ChronosGOD> vc não dorme né
<xispirito> claro que durmo, mas não todo dia =)
<ChronosGOD> shuahusahas
<Porvoero> nao adiantou nada eu resetar o modem
<Porvoero> ta um lixo mesmo
<ChronosGOD> cara... vc ja tentou colocar 3 placas de rede num ubu-server
<xispirito> Porvoero, provavelmente não há nada que você possa fazer
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, já
<Porvoero> é meso
<Porvoero> é so aguardar
<Porvoero> pensei que era o modem e o roteador
<Porvoero> mas nao é
<Porvoero> desde ontem a tarde ficou assim
<xispirito> eu tinha uma net wifi que era assim
<Porvoero> mas aki e cabeado
<xispirito> tinha que desligar o rádio de tempos em tempos
<ChronosGOD> a ideia é maluca, mas academicamente me ajuda.. :D
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, é bem comum se fazer isso
<xispirito> numa entra a net, noutra sai para rede externa, noutra outra coisa...
<xispirito> eu faço dessas
<ChronosGOD> estou fazendo um server no vbox que vai ter squid autenticaod e iptables ... o eth0 vai ser a wan e as outras 2 redes diferentes.. o problema é que estou editando o interfaces mas não deu muito certo
<ChronosGOD> o eth0 até que funcionou porque está em auto. mas os static não pegaram o ip
<xispirito> você tem que setar manualmente
<ChronosGOD> da uma olhada http://pastebin.com/ZEq1h7aG
<xispirito> é por ae
<xispirito> eu geralmente faço um script
<ChronosGOD> hum
<ChronosGOD> vou reiniciar as interfaces para lhe mostrar a saida do ifconfig
<xispirito> ok
<sistematico> Porvoero: Sabe quando sua NET de 10M vai dar 10MB de download?
<sistematico> Nunca.
<sistematico> :D
<ChronosGOD> xispirito,  da uma olhada  no resultado ... http://pastebin.com/biJZBPJp
<sistematico> Porvoero: Quando você contratou estava no contrato o fornecimento de 10Mbps e não 10MBps :)
<sistematico> 10 Mega Bits.
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, no bsd é diferente a sintaxe, é algo tipo ifconfig inet "endereço"
<sistematico> Porvoero: Logo a velocidade de 900KB que você relatou, está ótima.
<xispirito> sem adress e opções separadas
<xispirito> #address
<sistematico> Porvoero: Eu assino o mesmo plano.
<ChronosGOD> entendo
<xispirito> tenta
<Geowany[work]> Só divulgando pra quem não conhece
<Geowany[work]> http://servidordebian.wikidot.com/
<Geowany[work]> Muito bom esse site!
<ChronosGOD> nada. ainda.;... tenho certeza que estou errando no interfaces.. mas não sei onde... ou o virtualbox não funciona assim... vou tentar só um uma interface
<sistematico> ChronosGOD: ifconfig [INTERFACE] [IP] up não deu?
<ChronosGOD> pior que só vou poder rodqar o screipt do iptables depois que conseguir finalizar as outras placaas
<ChronosGOD> placas*
<sistematico> Geowany[work]: Só divulgando: http://sistematico.org
<sistematico> O site é muito bom tá?
<sistematico> :D
<xispirito> heheh
<sistematico> hehehehehe
<ChronosGOD> seguinteok
<ChronosGOD> ops
<ChronosGOD> que beleza.. que eu coloco como dhcp funciona .. pega o ip certinho...
<sagat> boa tarde srs e sras
<sagat> alguem saberia me dizer algo sobre o mintbuntu ?
<sagat> ele é linux mint baseado em ubuntu ou é ubuntu baseado em mint ???
<SuBmUnDo> a primeira
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> valeu
<sagat> ma copensa instalar ou ubuntu lidera ?
<SuBmUnDo> depois do unity o ubuntu da perdendo
<SuBmUnDo> no site distrowatch eu acho tem que o mint ta em primeiro
<sagat> isso mesmo
<sagat> foi isso que vi
<SuBmUnDo> blz vou sair volto depois
<kesthe> ola boa tarde meu google earth pede toda vez diretx para iniciar e tem que clicar 3 ou 4 vezes para iniciar alguém sabe como arrumar isso? uso o ubuntu 1010
<sagat> eu usava o earth no 1010 tb só resolvi atualizando para o 11.04
<kesthe> ta tudo bem só que não me adaptei muito bem ao 1104!!!!! achei muito complicado
<kesthe> princilpalmente nas fontes não achei onde deixar elas mais grandes
<tyler-vortex> galera
<tyler-vortex> indicam um server onde posso configurar git e vários domínios?
<tyler-vortex> eu queria ter revenda mas com repositório online como o github
<Leonardo_> instalei o ubuntu 11.10 no meu notebook. depois da atualização ele iniciou um problema de não poder mais entrar em modo de hibernação automático. Quando isso ocorre ele não liga a tela novamente. Alguêm tem uma solução para isso?
<tyler-vortex> Leonardo_:  esse tipo de coisa só uma reinstalaçao..
<tyler-vortex> aqui tá todo bugado com o mouse tb, trava a tela, só depois q desplugo que volta ao normal
<Leonardo_> pois é, aqui a tela so volta a ligar quando eu desligo a maquina e religo novamente.
<Solano> Olá
<Solano> Alguém tem alguma ideia? -> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,90145.0.html
<spiga> eu poderia ate dar 1 olhada
<spiga> mas a embratel ta me sacaneando
<Solano> xi...
<Solano> bom
<Solano> preciso remover e reinstalar meu kernel 3.0algumacoisa
<Solano> dá pra fazer pelo synaptic?
<Solano> ...
<Solano> acabei de fazer isso. pra descobrir, vou dar o reboot. até mais
<pereba> video onboard aqui parece que queimou: GMA X4500MHD, será que acha pra comprar isso?
<pereba> Asus notebook UL30A
<feioso> ola
<feioso> quero abrir 1 processo
<feioso> contra a freenode
<Solano> lá vou eu remover o kernel 3.0.0-13... me desejem boa sorte
<Solano> reinstalando kernel...
<Solano> reboot
<barna> pereba, como assim?
<pereba> leguei pra uma oficina
<pereba> disse isso
<pereba> levei*
<barna> pereba, ele tem 2 placas de video?
<pereba> nope
<barna> kra, pelo q imagino, a placa de video é integrada a placa mãe!
<pereba> vou jogar no lixo e comprar um novo, é a solução
<barna> pereba, de repente rola de trocar a placa mãe!
<pereba> 500 reais
<pereba> não compensa
<barna> hummmmmm!
<barna> então vende as peças dele!
<barna> tipo memoria ram, hd, monitor e carcaça!
<pereba> quer comprar?
<barna> ah, drive de cd/dvd tb!
<barna> hehehehehehe valeu!
<barna> mas no mercado livre sempre tem uma galera oferecendo!
<barna> ja comprei note/sucata pra juntar com um quebrado e fazer um funfando!
<barna> pereba, procura na internet sucata dele tb, quem sabe vc num acha com a placa mãe boa! ai é juntar os 2 e fazer um "novo"!
<pereba> vou ver, valeu
<daniela> ‎/server irc.brasirc.org
<xGrind> eae
<Porvoero> oi
<Porvoero> os sites internacionais estao demorando para entrar para vcs?
<rafaelstanley> sim.
<xGrind> normal aki
<Ferrari> Vai começar webnar sobre startup -> https://connect72578937.adobeconnect.com/_a995756029/webinar/?launcher=false
<rodrigo> Olá pessoal
<rodrigo> Como vai vocês?
<rodrigo> Tem alguém online?
<rodrigo> Olá
<rodrigo> Como vai vocẽ?
<barna> sim, on!
<rodrigo> Olá
<rodrigo> Gosta do Ubuntu?
<stockholder> Gostaria de saber, quando é a hora certa para falar de sexo para meu cachorro?
<rodrigo> Quando seu cachorro começar a falar de sexo com você
<rodrigo> :D
<rodrigo> Aqui no PC de casa estou usando o Linux Mint
<rodrigo> Acho que não tem ninguém on
<rodrigo> :(
<rodrigo> Vou ter que ir pro chat do Ubuntu de portugal
<rodrigo> :(
<default__> nao consigo ver filme no firefox mesmo instalando o player no Ubuntu
<DavyS> default__: aparece alguma mensagem ao tentar exibir o filme? e qual a versão do ubuntu?
<default__> nao
<default__> ele para e nao roda
<barna> default__, ta com o flash instalado?
<default__> ele diz que ta como faço para instalar
<barna> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<default__> instalei e nada
<barna> default__, q site vc ta tentando ver filme? o youtube ta rolando?
<default__> globo.com
<default__> nao seria java
<default__> youtube funciona
<barna> default__, faz assim, fecha o firefox, entra num terminal e digitra firefox, vai re-abrir o firefox, só q vai mostrar o q ta rolando no terminal!
<barna> default__, ai vc entra na pagina da globo e ve que erro aparece no terminal!
<default__> pior que nao aparece erro so nao vejo os videos eu acho que esse bronca é de java script
<ProgCibernox> boa noite pessoal
<barna> noite!
<Porvoero> sera que e so eu que estou com o virtua lerdo?
<barna> Porvoero, o speedtest.net aki num ta nem entrando! usando virtua em BH
<ProgCibernox> Vc e de bh ?
<ProgCibernox> eu sou de ouro preto
<ProgCibernox> ai em bh a internet e show ja aki em op e orrivel
<barna> ProgCibernox, ñ, estou "morando" em bh a 3 anos!
<barna> mas aki é osso tb! tem dia q vou te falar!
<ProgCibernox> kkk, poxa mais nem essas internets a cabo prestam?
<ProgCibernox> de fibra optica
<barna> kra tem 10mb aki (no trabalho) mas................
<barna> 10 mb só no papel mesmo!
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> e aqui no hotel o acesso tb eh sofrivel
<UdontKnow> mas faz sentido, estou praticamente morando num museu
<barna> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<UdontKnow> po, sao 4 casas vitorianas juntadas e convertidas num hotel
<UdontKnow> sendo que a rainha victoria reinou de 1832 a 1901, entao tem algo entre 110 e 180 anos
<ProgCibernox> kkkkk
<ProgCibernox> MUSEU essa fo boa
<UdontKnow> uma casa de 180 anos, seria algo diferente de um museu?
<ProgCibernox> cara a net maxima em ouro preto e 1 mb e nem e real, e aqui nem tem fibra otica..... roça msm kkkkk
<UdontKnow> e o preco que eu tenho que pagar por morar em Notting Hill
<ProgCibernox> kkkkk
<UdontKnow> mas eu vou me mudar logo, la o predio e novo, tem so 15 anos...
<UdontKnow> ai eu vou ter uma linha com DSL de 2 Mbps so pra mim!
<UdontKnow> (la o problema eh que a central telefonica eh que eh prehistorica)
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> eu achava que na europa já se conseguia coisa melhor
<xispirito> em termos de banda
<UdontKnow> xispirito: heh, tem UM condominio aqui que tem 1gbps em fibra pra cada apto
<xispirito> \o/
<UdontKnow> xispirito: e eh razoavel o preco
<UdontKnow> xispirito: o que nao e razoavel e o aluguel la
<xispirito> só imagino
<xispirito> ozóio dacara
<UdontKnow> nem executivo de empresa pequena guenta
<UdontKnow> so zilionario mesmo
<xispirito> eu chego lá =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: em londres? se for zilionario, imposto de renda eh 50%
<xispirito> aqui acho que não é tanto, já que é imposto em tudo de qualquer jeito...
<xispirito> se você calcular, uns 50% do seu dinheiro já fica em imposto
<UdontKnow> bom
<UdontKnow> mas aqui tb tem outros impostos
<ProgCibernox> IMPOSTO de renda e 50% 0.0
<luizschmitt> Alguem aqui tem um Sony VAIO VGN-Z series?
<UdontKnow> ProgCibernox: tem paises aqui na europa que chegam a 63%
<xispirito> nossa
<ProgCibernox> que que isso
<xispirito> ozóio dacara
<UdontKnow> mas tb, tem pais que ate energia eletrica e de graca
<ProgCibernox> e eu ouvir falaar que o brasil e pais que mais cobra imposto na america latina
<UdontKnow> qdo o casal tem filho, a mae ganha 3 anos de ferias e o pai 2 anos, coberto pelo governo, e pode ser tirado alternado
<luizschmitt> ProgCibernox, então ouviu certo!
<UdontKnow> ProgCibernox: e desde quando europa e america latina?
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, mas lá o resto não deve ser tão pesado, acredito que quem não é zilhonário consiga viver melhor
<ProgCibernox> poxa mais 63 % na europa ... meu deus
<UdontKnow> ProgCibernox: em alguns paises
<UdontKnow> ProgCibernox: na suica o imposto de renda e barato, mas dependendo da cidade, vc precisa colar o adesivo do imposto na sua bicicleta, no seu cachorro e ate nos sacos de lixo que poe pra fora
<UdontKnow> sim, tem adesivo de imposto pra saco de lixo
<ProgCibernox> concerteza eu sei q a europa nao se engloba na america latina porem a nivel de comparação a uma potencia muncia mundial... ainda mais com a solidificação do euro ,como eles podem cobrar tanto
<UdontKnow> ProgCibernox: aqui nao e euro, eu uso libras
<UdontKnow> ProgCibernox: e na suica sao francos suicos
<ProgCibernox> Poxa agora eu sei porque a policia fraceesa usa lamborguini
<xispirito> aehueheauha
<ProgCibernox> hehe
<xispirito> dai então lá não dá para fugir de maverick =(
<ProgCibernox> motor v8
<UdontKnow> uia, maveco detected
<ProgCibernox> maverick v8
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<xispirito> já volto
<ProgCibernox> ok
 * Monarquista ProgCibernox ...
<feioso> !op
<feioso> !deop
<feioso> !halfop
<Porvoero> sera que e so eu que estou com o virtua lerdo?
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-30
<luizschmitt> nao consigo dar boot no meu notebook sony vaio vgn-z com o dvd do ubuntu ou qualquer outra distribuição depois de ter instalado o windows que vem no cd junto com o notebook da sony. na tela de boot fica preta e o cd para de rodar e nada acontece.
<rogers_talon> luizschmitt: boa noite, tentou com outro dvd ou pen-drive?
<phenrique> olá pessoal, estou com um notebook com windows 7 e querendo instalar Ubuntu em dual boot. Acontece que quando vou dar boot pelo pendrive da instalação do Ubuntu, ele inicia mas a tela fica preta... meu notebook é um acer 4736. alguém sabe como posso fazer?
<rogers_talon> phenrique: pode ser problema na iso, tente baixar e gravar de novo
<phenrique> não é
<phenrique> tem a ver com esse problema aqui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1789447
<phenrique> só que acredito que só posso fazer o que diz no fórum depois de ter instalado o ubuntu...
<phenrique> mas n dá pra instalar com esse problema
<rogers_talon> aparece a opção de instalação?
<rogers_talon> a primeira tela, aquela que tu vai escolher a linguagem....
<phenrique> aparece aquelas opções
<phenrique> pra escolher se quero instalr
<phenrique> ou se quero apenas rodar a live
<phenrique> coloco o live
<phenrique> ele inicia
<phenrique> toca inclusive o som de entrada
<phenrique> dá pra ver inclusive pq qdo desligo direto no botão, pois n dá de outra forma
<phenrique> chega a aparecer a tela por 1 segundo
<rogers_talon> então, naquela opção, qdo tu escolhe a linguagem, tem como tu escolher as opções, se não me engano F6, ai tu seleciona o acpi_osi
<phenrique> não aparece opção de linguagem
<phenrique> :)
<phenrique> :/
<rogers_talon> a primeira tela? não aparece?
<phenrique> rogers
<phenrique> vou dar uma olhada lá
<phenrique> e volto e te digo as opções...
<rogers_talon> ok, vou estar por aqui
<phenrique> Installer boot menu
<rogers_talon> phenrique: deu certo?
<phenrique> - Run Ubuntu from this USB, - Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk, Test Memory, Boot from first hard disk, Advanced Options, Help
<phenrique> Essas opções aí
<phenrique> ah que eu testei foi só a Run Ubuntu from this USB
<phenrique> eu queria rodar o gparted primeiro pra particionar...
<rogers_talon> o live tinha q rodar brow.....qdo vc baixou esta iso?
<phenrique> hoje
<phenrique> ele roda
<phenrique> o problema é o vídeo
<phenrique> um cara disse que colocou no vga
<phenrique> e conseguiu blz
<phenrique> monitor vga
<rogers_talon> sim, com vga ele roda.....
<phenrique> to falando outro monitor, sem ser do note... pelo que eu entendi
<phenrique> pela saída vga
<phenrique> será se eu entrar Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk
<phenrique> lá tem a opção de particionarw
<phenrique> ?
<phenrique> e essa opção aí de acpi_iso
<rogers_talon> não....
<rogers_talon> se vc consegue rodar pelo live, para particionar, basta chamar o gparted.....
<phenrique> tem que ver esse problema no vídeo
<phenrique> foda
<phenrique> já n to gostando muito do ubuntu, tá ficando pesado, etc. to pensando em mudar pra outra distribuição
<rogers_talon> mas vc consegue rodar ele pelo live (a opção testar o ubuntu)?
<phenrique> foi ela que eu testei
<phenrique> o vídeo n roda
<phenrique> vou entrar aqui na opção pra instalar direto no disco rígido
<phenrique> pra ver o que aparece
<phenrique> putz
<phenrique> a versão 64 bits é só pra amd?
<phenrique> a versão 64 bits do ubuntu 11.10 é só pra amd?
<tyler-vortex> alguém aí já precisou usar arquivos .phar?
<tyler-vortex> imasters.com.br/artigo/16721/php/phar-distribuindo-aplicacao-php-em-um-unico-arquivo
<sistematico> Muito interessante.
<xispirito> eu nem sabia disso =)
<tyler-vortex> Vou instalar o phar com o pecl e dá nisso:
<tyler-vortex> # sudo pecl install phar
<tyler-vortex> make: ** [util.lo] Erro 1
<tyler-vortex> ERROR: `make' failed
<tyler-vortex> tyler@tyler-vortex:~$
<tyler-vortex> =/
<sistematico> tbm não
<sistematico> # sudo?
<sistematico> Já não é root?
<sistematico> # root
<sistematico> $ user
<xispirito> é, mas ele está reclamando do util.lo
<xispirito> ou falta dele
<tyler-vortex> In file included from /usr/include/php5/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:27:0,
<tyler-vortex>                  from /usr/include/php5/ext/spl/spl_array.h:26,
<tyler-vortex>                  from /tmp/pear/temp/phar/phar_internal.h:59,
<tyler-vortex>                  from /tmp/pear/temp/phar/util.c:23:
<tyler-vortex> /usr/include/php5/ext/pcre/php_pcre.h:29:18: fatal error: pcre.h: No such file or directory
<tyler-vortex> é isso
<tyler-vortex> a falha antes de terminar é esta
<xispirito> pcre.h: No such file or directory
<xispirito> isso explica
<sistematico> tyler-vortex: apt-cache search pcre
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> Clássico.
<tyler-vortex> ja
<tyler-vortex> ow -.-'
<tyler-vortex> instalei td q tinha la
<tyler-vortex> e nada
<sistematico> Instalou tudo o "que tinha lá"?
<sistematico> Esse tinha lá é muito vago :D
<sistematico> tyler-vortex: Rodou o comando que eu te falei?
<tyler-vortex> sim
<tyler-vortex> tyler@tyler-vortex:~$ apt-cache search pecl
<tyler-vortex> php5-radius - PECL radius module for PHP 5
<tyler-vortex> php5-remctl - PECL module for Kerberos-authenticated command execution
<tyler-vortex> libghc-convertible-dev - Classes de tipos e instâncias para conversão entre tipos, pacote GHC
<tyler-vortex> libghc-convertible-doc - Typeclasses and instances for converting between types, documentation
<tyler-vortex> libghc-convertible-prof - Classes de tipos e instâncias para conversão entre tipos, pacote de perfil GHC
<tyler-vortex> dh-make-php - cria pacotes fonte Debian para extensões PHP PEAR e PECL
<tyler-vortex> php-auth - módulos PHP PEAR para criar um sistema de autenticação
<tyler-vortex> php-pear - PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository
<tyler-vortex> exceto as libs
<tyler-vortex> instalei td
<sistematico> tyler-vortex: Você tá fazendo flood.
<xispirito> de que data é este tuto que você está seguindo?
<tyler-vortex> -.-'
<sistematico> !paste
<tyler-vortex> o post é antigo mas a dúvida é de hoje
<sistematico> heh
<tyler-vortex> hoje em dia nem precisa do pecl, é o que diz em blogs
<tyler-vortex> só que mesmo assim a criaçao do phar gera erros
<xispirito> tyler-vortex, eu sei que a dúvida é de hoje ¬¬
<xispirito> o problema é que métodos de instalação mudam com frequencia
<xispirito> procura no oráculo, como instalar o phar
<tyler-vortex> sim
<xispirito> deve ser diferente disso ai já
<tyler-vortex> eu sei
<tyler-vortex> hum
<tyler-vortex> bom..
<tyler-vortex> só pode pois
<tyler-vortex> este é o erro
<tyler-vortex> http://i40.servimg.com/u/f40/11/80/81/44/create10.png
<xispirito> hahah
<xispirito> php não está configurado para isso tyler-vortex
<tyler-vortex> sim meu velho
<tyler-vortex> eu ativei nele sim
<tyler-vortex> phar.readonly = on
<xispirito> mas a mensagem de erro diz que não
<tyler-vortex> pois é
<xispirito> extato 0.0
<tyler-vortex> eu restatei o apache tb
<xispirito> tira o read-only
<tyler-vortex> mas vai entender -.-'
<xispirito> pra instalar precisa escrever
<xispirito> depois põe read-only denovo
<tyler-vortex> esse é o phpinfo q nao me deixa mentir
<tyler-vortex> http://i40.servimg.com/u/f40/11/80/81/44/phpinf10.png
<xispirito> coloca read-only off
<xispirito> e tenta instalar
<tyler-vortex> já tentei
<xispirito> dai vão se esgotando minhas possibilidades =)
<tyler-vortex> ehh "/
<tyler-vortex> bomm
<tyler-vortex> vou dormir
<tyler-vortex> amanha vejo isso "/
<tyler-vortex> valeu xispirito
<Celso> bom dia
<LACabeza> bom dia
<LACabeza> pessoal, eu deveria estar pesquisando o google e talz, mas ao invés, vou perguntar vcs...
<LACabeza> eu to querendo experimentar uma distro linux nova... qual escolho... ArchLinux ou OpenSUSE?
<MarconM> Ursinha: \o
<MarconM> bom dia para todos
<Ursinha> bom dia MarconM :)
<MarconM> Ursinha: tudo bem sumida
<Ursinha> tudo bem sim
<MarconM> e as novis
<MarconM> Ursinha: com esta indo os projetos
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Quando se faz um login, tanto pelo terminal local quanto pelo ssh, quais rotinas são executadas para preparar este terminal para o uso?  Pergunto por que algo esta acontecendo de errado aqui e quando um terminal é aberto consigo ver no top um bash com muito uso de processador.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é algum script com tilt.
<Ursinha> EduardeCalibal: acho que é no /etc/profile que está a inicialização
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.  Obrigado.
<Ursinha> ou mesmo no .bashrc se estiver chamando algo bizarro
<EduardeCalibal> Renomeei o profile este e o problema persiste.  O .bashrc estaria dentro da pasta do usuário?
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: nossa, vc ainda existe
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: sumida :P
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que esta no .bashrc o problema.  Rastreando...
<ISK> Bom dia!
<ISK> UdontKnow, Opa!
<UdontKnow> ISK: opa
<ISK> Celso, bom dia!
<ISK> UdontKnow, e ae rapaz, quanto tempo
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe para que serve o comando shopt?
<UdontKnow> ISK: bastante mesmo :)
<EduardeCalibal> Não consta nos meus pacotes e nem manuais mas esta no sistema.
<darouca> Bom dia gente... Tudo bem? Alguém sabe alguma maneira de testar uma consulta recursiva no DNS pra saber se ela está afetando o DNS?
<EduardeCalibal> darouca, acho que o whois faz isso mas não entendi a parte do recursivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um comando para pedir especificamente para um servidor, lembro que já usei isso...  Vou ver se tenho anotado.
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez seja o nslookup.
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, O meu sistema de DNS é meio bagunçado. Eu uso um servidor pra HTTP e outro no MX (E-mail), com isso a empresa que toma conta do meu DNS não quer dar suporte e disse que o erro na pesquisa recursiva é normal. Nunca achei um erro normal.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual domínio e servidor?
<EduardeCalibal> Que ai testo o comando aqui e vejo se aparece o erro...
<ISK> UdontKnow, parou com o Debian?
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Aqui você pode ver o erro... http://www.ipok.com.br/dnsreportcgi.php?tool=dnsreport&dominio=www.tecnoloide.com.br Vou testar essa ferramenta ai...
<EduardeCalibal> Já vejo.
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, www.tecnoloide.com.br
<EduardeCalibal> É o contrário, eles estão aceitando recursivas, é uma falha de segurança segundo o relatório da página.
<EduardeCalibal> O teu dns esta respondendo pelo teu domínio.
<Celso> ISK, bom dia omi
<EduardeCalibal> Mas esse lance da pesquisa recursiva fica dentro das configurações do servidor de dns, não é o tipo de coisa que você vai poder resolver.
<EduardeCalibal> Esses tempos tive problemas com o reverso e tive que precionar muito minha operadora para resolver.  Acho que o teu caso é de fazer pressão também.  oO
<EduardeCalibal> Saiu um precionar com c e um pressão com s na mesma mensagem...  -.-
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Na realidade eu tenho um servidor DNS aqui. Mas prefiro pagar alguém pra cuidar disso pra não ter problema... O Problema é que eles não resolvem... :S
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Foi uma coisa estremamente irônica o que você descreveu agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...  É hoje...  extremamente.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Pior que é sério...
<EduardeCalibal> Uma coisa que aprendi cedo nesse ramo é que se for depender de terceiros eles serão pontos de falha a longo prazo.  Então o que eu puder fazer eu faço.
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos quanto eu errar vou ver o problema e resolver da forma que eu puder.
<EduardeCalibal> E não ficar imaginando se o terceiro esta ou não fazendo o que deveria ser feito.
<EduardeCalibal> Aprendi isso e a ligar para a ANATEL.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Sim. Isso é verdade... Mas peco muito em DNS... Preciso ler mais pra não fazer cagadas...
<darouca> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Contrata um consultor para o período que precisar, pode parecer caro mas se pensar que vai te ajudar a chegar aos teus propósitos acaba sendo uma boa idéia.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<UdontKnow> ISK: nunca usei debian :)
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, estou quase fazendo isso... Se não resolverem nada até sexta, segunda parto pra porrada! rs
<EduardeCalibal> darouca, estava lendo sobre isso aqui e talvez esse recurso seja necessário em alguns casos.
<EduardeCalibal> Então não sei se a pesquisa recursiva pode ser sempre considerada uma falha.
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Hummmmm... sabe me dizer quais os casos ela é necessária?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou lendo ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que ele pode parar de responder corretamente a algumas consultas.
<EduardeCalibal> A idéia é te proteger da carga de pedidos de dns vindos da internet, mas o propósito de ter um servidor de dns (salvo uso interno) é justamente esse.
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Não sei se tem alguma coisa com os vários servidores que são utilizados. Exemplo: MX é do Google. Um sub-domínio vai para outro servidor. O www vai para o principal...
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que tem algo sobre rastrearem as tuas atividades através do monitoramente do tráfego do servidor mas isso eu ainda não entendi como seria feito.
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas no teu caso, e no meu, o servidor esse é o autoritário para o domínio.
<EduardeCalibal> E ele pode simplesmente responder que não sabe mesmo tendo suporte ao recursivo.
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, O estranho é que na semana passada não recebia alguns e-mails de domínios internacionais... :S Ai comecei a desconfiar que não estava resolvendo o nome...
<ISK> UdontKnow, mas vc entrava no #ubuntu-br, certo?
<ISK> Alguém aqui usa doode?
<EduardeCalibal> O sistema do e-mail tolera a falha no envio das mensagens...  Faz parte do conceito.
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Mas só de dois servidores que me enviam mensagens com certificado e criptografia? Ele não envia se não consegue verificar. Entende?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, no meu caso do reverso era algo assim também.  Mas eu não conseguia enviar por que sem o reverso o servidor que recebia não tinha certeza se o meu servidor de envio era o mesmo do domínio.
<EduardeCalibal> Dava um erro característico.
<EduardeCalibal> Algo sobre reverso...
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Por isso acho que aquele erro é uma falha... Tenho quase certeza que tenho um livro sobre DNS no meu escritório... Vou tentar achar ele hoje...
<EduardeCalibal> O meu servidor também relata o mesmo...
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, E o mais estranho: Depois da solicitação (Onde não encontraram erro) comecei a receber os e-mails... :S
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, isso é outra coisa...  Eu geralmente tenho problemas com a operadora.  Eu dou queixas diversas, eles não acham nada mas os problemas são resolvidos misteriosamente...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é para ficar com uma boa estatística de falhas.
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, HAHAHAHAH... Só pode! :P
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui...  Boa sorte ai com seus terceirizados.  :D  AFK
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Valeu... Também vou correr... Abraços...
<damasceno> Alguém já usou este dispositivo no Ubuntu: intelbras wbn 240 (É um dispositivo usb wireless)
<damasceno> Anyone know how can I install and use the intelbras wbn 240 wireless adapter (USB)?
<bandeira> caramba, o Godim morreu? puuutz
<Ursinha> bandeira: é :(
<bandeira> porra, uma grande perda pra comunidade linux brasileira
<bandeira> mundial ate'.
<ISK> Alguem usa o doode ae?
<Celso> eu
<Celso> :)
<UdontKnow> ISK: muitos canais :)
<tyler-vortex> dae galera do ubuntu
<tyler-vortex> ontém eu tava na dúvida de como criar o arquivo .phar
<tyler-vortex> tá foda viu..
<tyler-vortex> tá mostrando exception, sendo q o "phar.readonly" está como on ou off e dá erro
<Pentium233> oi
<Pentium233> como configuro um servidor irc no ubuntu?
<ISK> Pentium233, como assim?
<ISK> whois Pentium233
<ISK> Pentium233, cliente ou servidor?!
<Pentium233> servidor
<ISK> Pentium233, qual ircd vc está usando?
<Pentium233> irc-cu
<Pentium233> coisa assim
<Pentium233> quais sao as possibilidades
<Pentium233> quais sao as possibilidades?
<Pentium233> tem outros?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Identifiquei uma falha em um arquivo ~/.bashrc e gostaria de resolver ele para todas as novas contas que fossem geradas.  Onde fica o modelo deste arquivo?
<lulamolusco> EduardeCalibal /etc/skel
<EduardeCalibal> Obrigado.  :D
<lulamolusco> fica o esqueleto de todos usuarios novos
<EduardeCalibal> Ia ficar preocupado se fossem esqueletos dos usuários finados.  oO
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Esqueletos de usuários curiosos.
<AndreNoel> pergunta: Alguém daqui vai à Campus Party?
<Ursinha> there you go :)
<Malamen> olá pessoal
<Malamen> estou com um problema
<Malamen> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda ?
<Malamen> se eu faço um du -sm * e somo os tamos dos itens de uma pasta dá 40GB
<Malamen> se eu faço um du -sh ou df -m /pasta o resultado diz que tem 93GB
<Malamen> cade os 50Gbs de diferença ?
<sistematico> heh
<xispirito> eu nunca vi isso
<sistematico> Malamen: df é uma estimativa.
<sistematico> Malamen: df -m /pasta não fala o tamanho da pasta.
<sistematico> Malamen: Repare bem.
<sistematico> A não ser que /pasta seja um ponto de montagem.
<Malamen> nao nao
<Malamen> vejam vou colar exatamente o q está acontecendo
<SuBmUnDo> oi, boa noite! alguem sabe algum programa do ubuntu para retirar o audio do dvd, eu usava o winff mas nao ta funcionando, e, tambem para cortar partes de uma musica,
<rogers_talon> SuBmUnDo: boa noite, verifique se lhe ajuda http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/11/extraindo-arquivo-de-audio-em-mp3-de-um-dvd/
<AKQJ10> SuBmUnDo, ffmpeg, audacity
<Katador> boa noite
<Monarquista> noite.
<Monarquista> ^^
<barna> noite!
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite pessoal
<barna> boa!
<Monarquista> ...
<Pentium233> oi
<ProgCibernox> pentium 233 vc usa um pentium 233 ?
<ProgCibernox> meu primeiro micro foi um 233
<Pentium233> isso
<Pentium233> pentium 233
<Pentium233> com 64 de ram e 2,1 gb de hd
<Pentium233> fera
<barna> fera foi o meu primeiro comp! 386 Dx2, 45Mhz, 1Mb ram, 10mb Hd!
<xispirito> 0.0
<Pentium233> 386 dx2?
<Pentium233> 45mhz?
<Pentium233> isso nao ecxiste!
 * xispirito pensando, o que faria co 45mhz e 1mb de ram...
<barna> claro q existiu! em 1993!
<barna> DOS 5.0
<Pentium233> o que existiu foi 386 dx 33 mhz
<Pentium233> ou 486 dx2 66 mhz
<xispirito> acho que nem para roteador serve
<Pentium233> serve sim cara
<Pentium233> eu tenho um 486 dx2 66 com o linux coyote, conhece?
<xispirito> sim, já vi ele por ae
<SuBmUnDo> o winff nao dar certo
<SuBmUnDo> tem algo errado aqui ou com ele
<xispirito> Pentium233, e quantos mb/s ele consegue rotear e filtrar sem engasgar?
<Pentium233> 4 mega
<Pentium233> tranquilo
<Pentium233> mais nao da por causa da placa de rede de 10 mbits
<Pentium233> e uma isa que roda em half duplex
<Pentium233> o gargalo esta mais na placa de rede do que no processador em si
<Pentium233> eu uso ele aki na minha lan house e da sussegado para 24 maquinas
<Pentium233> ele tem 16 mb de ram e sem hd, roda o coyote do disquete
<Pentium233> um show de bola
 * Maninho_ bu....
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-01
<xispirito> Pentium233, show =)
<Maninho_> pentium tenso
<xispirito> Maninho, morreu lá o teu websafer?
<Maninho_> pois
<Maninho_> estou com uns paus aqe na city
<Maninho_> a poo da OI esta com problem ae ferrou
<xispirito> suspeitei desde o principio
<Maninho_> to na rocha
<xispirito> a Oi tinha que explodir
<xispirito> todas as estações
<Maninho> a cara oi é foda
<Maninho> 15mb baixando a 2kb
<Maninho> segundo eles problema na city vizinha
<Maninho> adv esta entrando com processo pra ver se pagam os preju
<Maninho> xo brincar com Ubuntu server hehehehe
<Maninho> caraca o 4shared esta podre =S
<ProgCibernox> tem alguem aqui usa o glade para criar interfaces para pogramas ?
<delet> a juliana nao quer samber
<delet> samba juliana
<delet> samba juliana
<delet> samba juliana sambaaa
<delet> a juliana nao quer samber
<xispirito> Maninho, aqui é pior, não tem disponibilidade para mais ninguém na cidade
<xispirito> se depender da Oi, fica sem net
<Maninho> tenso
<Maninho> faz 4 meses que estou tendo que ligar toda vez que chega a conta hahahah
<picolo> Oi  é uma bostaaaa
<Maninho> os caras são mansos d+
<delet> bosta é vc rpz picolo
<delet> tu que é um bosta
<picolo> Oi é um lixo
<picolo> rss
<xispirito> delet, tu é da Oi?
<delet> se eu for?
<Maninho> oi é tenso
<delet> sou vice presidente
<xispirito> não tem problema, foi só uma pergunta
<delet> da oi
<picolo> Cade os moderadores?
<picolo> :P
<Maninho> povo bravo tenso
<xispirito> e se você é vice presidente da Oi, aproveito para te parabenizar pelo lixo de serviço oferecido
<xispirito> parabens!
<picolo> :P
<ProgCibernox> ixi kkk
<delet> é pq vcs são assinantes pobres
<delet> do plano 600k
<delet> não esperem qualidade
<xispirito> ah, tem que ser rico?
<Maninho> cara saca isto
<Maninho> 64 bytes from mia04s04-in-f17.1e100.net (74.125.229.177): icmp_req=64 ttl=56 time=261 ms
<Maninho> absurdo...
<xispirito> nossa, caco de delay
<Maninho> já teve time de mais de 1000
<ProgCibernox> a unica coisa q me decepciono com a oi e a falta de PORTA na minha rua para colocar velox
<delet> ProgCibernox deixa a rua no meu pvt
<delet> estarei providenciando ok
<picolo> Eu tenho raiva da OI, pq ela cobra caro de mais
<Maninho> lol
<delet> tem muitos futuros users na sua rua?
<xispirito> huahueahua
<ProgCibernox> claro q pode ser um falto de infraestrutura da cidade para receber tecnologia...
<delet> picolo vc que é pobre demais
<ProgCibernox> na verdade moro em ouro preto
<Maninho> delet, tem como fazer funcionar a net direito em toda região do mt pra agora?
<picolo> Manooo so pobre de mais ao quadrado
<picolo> rss
 * Maninho =P
<picolo> !oi
<delet> Maninho para vocês users de 600k nao
<delet> nossa prioridade é os ricos
<Maninho> 15mb 3link
<picolo> delet, tem como baixar o preço da minha net?
<picolo> rss
<xispirito> a oi cara...me ligaram ofereçendo velox, aceitei...veio o modem, não veio serviço e veio a fatura como se o serviço estivesse ativo
<xispirito> pode?
<Maninho> lol
<ProgCibernox> a situaçao do sistema de fiaçao aqui e bem precario... creio q a montagem da rede foi em 1980
<ProgCibernox> na cidade
<Maninho> oi é tenso
<ProgCibernox> e essa fibra optica que nao chega....
<Maninho> hehehehehe
<delet> vcs tambem reclam demais
<Maninho> quando tiver fibra vai ter outro problemas pras desculpas de não funcionar
<delet> de barriga cheia
<ProgCibernox> delete trabalha na oi mesmo ou e fake ?
<xispirito> no meu caso, de barriga murcha =)
<xispirito> mas dai os provedores wifi me salvaram
 * Maninho é provedor wifi
<delet> Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
<delet> Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
<delet> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<delet> Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
<delet> Saving to: `100mb.test.1'
<delet> 100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 62.2M/s   in 1.6s
<delet> 2011-12-01 00:31:35 (62.2 MB/s) - `100mb.test.1' saved [104857600/104857600]
<delet> nao tenho do que reclamar aqui
<Maninho> hahahaha
<delet> sim ProgCibernox
<ProgCibernox> Eu estou na era mezozoica ,a radio
<delet> porra
<delet> saiu agora da discada?
<delet> aehhaehae
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<ProgCibernox> poxa tenho terror daquela chiação
<ProgCibernox> o barrulho de conexão
<delet> ahauehuae
<delet> era num auto falante
<delet> da CPU
<delet> eu lembro
<delet> hahahha
<xispirito> ah vá
<delet> tinha o #DiGratis na brasnet
<delet> pra pegar senha de 9090 e 0800
<delet> haahha
<Maninho> porque sera que a net no mt não funga que presta 10 processo por dia de cada city hehehe, acho que é por causa do delet =S
<xispirito> eu por muito tempo usei 0800
<Maninho> =( é culpa dele
<xispirito> war dialer
<delet> Maninho botei a banda dai pra mim
<Maninho> hahahaha
<delet> chegava do colegio xispirito
<delet> deixava discando
<ProgCibernox> e quando eu trabalhava em informatica q os cliente ficavam ,minha internet nao esta funcionando, ai quando eu ia ver eles ao inves de ligar a discada na dsl estava ligada na LAN 0.0 , isso vfoi verdade mesmo
<delet> ia comer
<delet> tomar banho
<delet> pra quando chegar
<delet> da pra acessar
<delet> mentira ProgCibernox nem encaixa
<delet> para de mentir tambem ok
<Maninho> pq o atendente da oi são tomos amebas?
<ProgCibernox> poxa cara mais e verdade
<Maninho> sorry s/o/os/g
<ProgCibernox> tava ate em diagonal
<xispirito> o problema é que a maioria tinha senha
<Maninho> os caras não entende o que é time=
<xispirito> era ruim descobrir
<delet> Maninho não valorizamos os clientes lisos ok
<Maninho> hahahahaha
<Maninho> convenhamos, os caras nem sabe o que é ping
<xispirito> os atendentes da só dizem: "estaremos lhe passando ao setor XXX"
<Maninho> pois tu fala algo tu tem que descrever como se estivesse descrevendo a usuario leigo
<xispirito> no setor XXX:"estaremos lhe passando ao setor XYZ"
<xispirito> e assim até a morte
<murder> QUE
<murder> gondim morreu ?
<Maninho> xo verificar um sinal deu queda, ja vorto
<delet> Olha so, quanto a vocês clientes insatisfeitos, não posso fazer nada a não ser recomendar o plano de 5 mb
<Maninho> murder, sim
<delet> ficam reclamando de 600k
<murder> porra ele era translator junto comigo
<delet> vão se fuder
<murder> ja foi lilo, agora gondim
<xispirito> ainda bem que tem admin na sala -)
<murder> os caras da comunidade open source tem tendencia a morrer cedo hein.
<Maninho> vortei
<delet> é por causa da NEW ORDER murder
<Maninho> outra coisa que nao entendo
<xispirito> delet, eu quero o plano 5mb, me vende
<xispirito> agora
<Maninho> 600k 1mb 11mb no ping retorna o mesmo tempo
<Maninho> pra oi não hauhauahauhauah
<ProgCibernox> Bom ppessoal acalmen os animos
<delet> xispirito qual cidade?
<delet> vc está?
<xispirito> delet, não tem porta
<delet> amigo eu abro uma pra vc agora
<xispirito> huauhaeheah
<Maninho> va la xispirito aproveita hehehehe
<Maninho> isto é raro
<Maninho> se prepara pro pacote inteligente
<Maninho> delet, o que é este pacote?
<xispirito> sim, e tem o antivirus ¬¬
<delet> Maninho que?
<Maninho> todos santo dia atormentava a vida de alguém
<delet> escreve direito cara
<Maninho> pacote inteligente
<delet> sem erros gramaticais
<Maninho> o que é?
<delet> essa é fácil
<delet> vc sabe a resposta?
<Maninho> e voce sabe?
<delet> quer perguntar
<delet> isso pra um
<delet> admin da oi cara?
<Maninho> esta na conta telefonica
<Maninho> nem tel tu tem
<Maninho> va pqp
<Maninho> zarpei
<delet> ue
<delet> AEHAEHUA
<delet> Maninho tu ta chapado ne irmao
<delet> diz ai
<Maninho> TROLL: da figa
 * Maninho vai trampar ganha mais
<delet> Maninho pvt
<ProgCibernox> Vcs deram FLOOD no chat kkkkk
<Maninho> com respeito as duas moças no channel nem falo nada
<delet> vc até calado ta errado mesmo Maninho
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<Maninho> =D
<ProgCibernox> : .*
<delet> ProgCibernox
<Maninho> delet, o ubuntulog quer comprar planos
<delet> liga pra esse Maninho
<Maninho> hehehehe
<delet> nao
<delet> é um leigo
<delet> Maninho até ele deve ter mais dinheiro que vc
 * Maninho maninho nunca disse que não é leigo =(
<delet> deve ta usando maquina dedicada
<delet> e vc 600k
<ProgCibernox> poxa coitada da net de 600k
<ProgCibernox> ela e boa
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<Maninho> essas mulheres de hoje em dia, sempre potando palavras onde não tem,
<Maninho> potando/botando
<delet> nem digitar você sabe Maninho
<delet> não vou discutir com um analfa radical do pt
<Maninho> =( tenho só um braço
<delet> vai pra sua passeata do MST que ganha mais
<Maninho> insensível
<ProgCibernox> Aguem aqui usa o Glade para criar interface para programas ?
<Maninho> cara eu vou de qt, hehehhee
<ProgCibernox> qt ?
<Maninho> já aproveite http://qt.nokia.com/products
<ProgCibernox> maninho.. nao vai falar q vc e vice diretor da nokia ..nao e?
<Maninho> lol nem, sou um mero imortal
<ProgCibernox> ja apareceu o da oi ai .... agora o da nokia
 * Maninho 0.0
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<Maninho> =P
<xispirito> eu boto mais fé no qt também =)
<delet> Maninho não poderá ser desrespeitado
<xispirito> eu, inclusive, to com idéia de fazer um ambiente em qt, mas bem longe de kde
<delet> o mesmo preenche a Quota homossexual obrigatória no canal
<Maninho> hahahahha
<ProgCibernox> hummm mais o problema que o python nao funciona em qt
<Maninho> uepa funga file
<xispirito> python não suporta qt?
<xispirito> 0.0
<ProgCibernox> nas especificações não diz python
<Maninho> se não me falhe a memoria o emesene tem uma parada com qt claro se tu instalar
<Maninho> e é em py hehhehe
<xispirito> você já viu o pyqt?
<ProgCibernox> poxa quer sair fora do tkinter  ate pelo visual retrô
<ProgCibernox> o pyqt e bem retro cara
<Maninho> hehehe
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> eu estes dias estava dando uma olhana no fltk
<xispirito> #olhada
<ProgCibernox> preciso de um abiente mais clean e inovado
<xispirito> eu digo o mesmo =)
<ProgCibernox> vcs programao em que linguagem ?
<xispirito> na minha visão, a linguagem é secundária
<Maninho> php c py e delphi pro sistema hehehe foda
<Maninho> vou comprar comida flow
<ProgCibernox> boma logica e o modo de intendimento a linguagem o motor com potecia
<ProgCibernox> flow
<xispirito> por ae
<ProgCibernox> sei progrmar em php,python,c e c++
<xispirito> eu faço coisas por hobby, não su programador profissional
<xispirito> #sou
<xispirito> talvez eu tente ser um, mas por hora, não
<ProgCibernox> gosto mais do python ate por ser uma linguagem de alto nivel (mais proximo da linguagem humana) e pela expansiva variedade de bibliotecas
<xispirito> eu gosto de C e C++
<xispirito> e gosto muito de shell
<ProgCibernox> bom... eu gosto demais de progrmar
<xispirito> shell me diverte
<ProgCibernox> shell e legal
<xispirito> mas eu não sei...estes toolkits, nenhum me agrada 100%
<ProgCibernox> vc poe uns prints no script ou uns cout para ver o programatrabalhando
<xispirito> no script eu uso echo sempre que dá
<ProgCibernox> echo e mais usado em php .... mais e quetao de gosto
<ProgCibernox> um dia ainda arrumo um emprego na area de tecnologia... sai porque na minha cidade a remuneraçao e baixa
<ProgCibernox> baixa msm
<xispirito> é...tem lugar que é complicado
<ProgCibernox> tenho dom  para isso... pena q nao ntenho oportunidade
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, oportinidade quase ninguém tem
<ProgCibernox> verdADE
<xispirito> você tem que dar um jeito de trilhar, se é isso que você quer
<ProgCibernox> JA ESTOU
<xispirito> então é isso ae =)
<ProgCibernox> RALANDO
<ProgCibernox> para ver se consigo um emprego fora
<xispirito> eu quero arrumar algo na área de segurança
<xispirito> adora esta parte =)
<xispirito> mas preciso tirar umas certificações antes e tal
<xispirito> ano que vem darei jeito nisso
<ProgCibernox> segurança  patrimonial?
<xispirito> nah, da informação
<lulamolusco> xispirito vc lida com q tipo de seguranca... web ...
<ProgCibernox> legal
<xispirito> lulamolusco, não lido com nada ainda, só estudo
<lulamolusco> ?
<xispirito> mas é por ae, segurança de redes eletronicas e afins
<ProgCibernox> deve ser bom trabalhar criando sistemas de segurança para bancos
<xispirito> eu não quero exatamente criar, mas testar, achar brechas, exploits, paths e etc
<xispirito> #patchs
<ProgCibernox> vc quer ser um tester de firewalls
<xispirito> também
<ProgCibernox> acho q e assim q se diz
<xispirito> mas é maior que isso
<ProgCibernox> e interessantissimo esta area
<xispirito> tem empresas que realizam o que chamam de pentest
<xispirito> e eu perdi uma vaga por não ter uma certificação lá
<ProgCibernox> poxa... q pena
<xispirito> então, vo tirar
<xispirito> e é isso ae =)
<ProgCibernox> vc tem bacharelado na area ?
<xispirito> ainda não
<ProgCibernox> ja tem algum certificado ?
<xispirito> tenho algumas coisas, mas falta
<xispirito> um minuto
<Maninho> frango+salda afim hehehe
<Maninho> kernel 3.1.2 matou minha vida =(
<Maninho> Isto pode indicar que o kernel não suporta Iptables.
<ProgCibernox> eu estava querendo fazer bacherelado em ciencia da computação porem os horarios nao estao acessiveis
 * Maninho 0.0?
<ProgCibernox> Estou fazendo TI (gestao em tecnologia da inforção)
<ProgCibernox> Gestao em tecnologia da informação
<lulamolusco> xispirito, tester de firewall é diferente de pentest
<lulamolusco> xispirito, pentest é tudo, desde engenharia social até os uid0
<xispirito> voltei
<xispirito> lulamolusco, exatamente, por isso disse que é maior
<ProgCibernox> o meu curso, gestao em tecnologia da informação, e muito legal tb... somos treinados para gerenciar equipes de TI
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, legal
<Maninho> Brincadeira interna da assistência { TI = tecnico idiota } =(
<xispirito> heh
<ProgCibernox> hahahhahaha
<ProgCibernox> boa
 * Maninho Trevas: O módulo não suporta este sistema operacional (Archlinux Any version)
<ProgCibernox> mais as pessoas parecem q veêm assim msm...
<xispirito> Maninho, lol, massa é o nessus no archlinux
<Maninho> hehehehe
<xispirito> tem que patchear os binários tudo
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<xispirito>     sed -i 's/libcrypto.so.10/libcrypto.so\x00\x00\x00/g' $file
<Maninho> adoro atender clientes, do sexo feminino
<xispirito>     sed -i 's/libssl.so.10/libssl.so\x00\x00\x00/g' $file
<xispirito> em todos
<Maninho> hehehehehe
<ProgCibernox> bom galera.. vou nessa
<xispirito> falo ProgCibernox
<ProgCibernox> vou assistir um filme
<Maninho> flow ProgCibernox
<Maninho> hehehehehe
<ProgCibernox> falow galera boa noite
<ISK> Quem tem doode ae?
<xispirito> falo, depois volto
<Ursinha> vcs realmente acham que isso aqui é chat uol?
<Ursinha> guardem a baixaria pros amigos de vcs
<Ursinha> esse canal é de suporte ubuntu, não casa da mãe joana
<Ursinha> que inferno
<Ursinha> e o outro fazendo piada sexista... *sigh*
<Ursinha> Maninho: suas piadas não são apropriadas pra esse canal.... faça me o favor vcs
<Ursinha> querem ficar de baixaria vão tudo pro chat uol
<Ursinha> licensed: tá ai?
<licensed> Ursinha, oi to
<lulamolusco> Ursinha n precisa chat uol, ##ubuntu-br
<Ursinha> se pessoal fosse pra lá pelo menos
<BugsCrash> Alow pessoal. Alguem quer falar sobre desenvolvimento em codigos fontes linux. Exemplo Baixei um codigo do kernel , e gostaria de meter a mao ja que manjo de c c++ . Mas nem imagino como comecar a montar um ambiente
<Pentium233> fui...
<deusr> alguém aí tem sony vaio?
<rogers_talon> deusr: eu tenho brow...
<deusr> rogers_talon, opa
<deusr> qual o modelo do seu vaio?
<deusr> as BIOS são iguais?
<deusr> seguinte, preciso acessar a BIOs e butar pelo USB, mas nao sei como fazer pq a tela tah quebrada, ehe
<rogers_talon> tenho um vgn, agora o modelo não lembro.....rsss
<deusr> eu ligo na TV mas nao aparece a opcao de BIOS, soh aparece quando tah no grub
<deusr> o meu tb é
<rogers_talon> deixa eu ver aqui
<deusr> tem como me guiar?
<deusr> eu acessar a BIOS sem ver, as cegas, hehe e colocar pra bootar com pendrive
<deusr> rogers_talon, ?
<rogers_talon> entrei no setup dele....e passei para default (F9)
<rogers_talon> o USB Hard Disk é a opção 5
<deusr> ok, mas eu nao consigo ver nada
<rogers_talon> vamos la
<deusr> pra entrar no setup é F2?
<deusr> ok, um segundo, vou pegar ele
<rogers_talon> eita....pera ai....rssss
<rogers_talon> isso F2
<rogers_talon> depois tecle F9+ENTER para deixar como Default
<rogers_talon> avançar 3x com a flecha p/direita
<rogers_talon> avançar 4x com a flecha p/baixo
<rogers_talon> avançar 4x com as teclas Shift+
<rogers_talon> F10 <ENTER>
<deusr> segurar shitf e apertar ++++?
<rogers_talon> ops pera ai
<deusr> toh aqui..
<rogers_talon> tem que habilitar o External Drive Boot......
<deusr> avançar 4x com as teclas Shift+
<rogers_talon> vamos começar de novo
<deusr> ehhe
<deusr> vou reiniciar entao, pq nao sei o qeu fiz nao da h pra voltar
<rogers_talon> isso
<deusr> ok, toh na bios
<deusr> agora?
<rogers_talon> certo vamos la
<rogers_talon> 1x flecha/direita
<rogers_talon> <ENTER> + flecha/baixo
<rogers_talon> <ENTER>
<rogers_talon> 2x tecla/direita
<deusr> pera..
<rogers_talon> ta
<deusr> como assim, segurar enter e seta para baixo?
<deusr> <ENTER> + flecha/baixo
<deusr> ?
<deusr> ou é enter, depois seta para baixo
<rogers_talon> eita....rssss
<rogers_talon> me perdi, vamos começar de novo, vou ressetar aqui
<deusr> ehhe
<deusr> vai de vagar, eu nao toh vendo
<deusr> depois vou tirar uma foto pra vc ver o mosaico que tah isso aqui
<deusr> :p
<rogers_talon> rssss
<rogers_talon> vamos la.....no setup
<deusr> ok, entrei
<deusr> diga
<rogers_talon> F9+<ENTER>
<deusr> ok
<rogers_talon> 1x flecha direita
<deusr> ..
<deusr> ok
<rogers_talon> ENTER+flecha/baixo+ENTER
<deusr> ok
<rogers_talon> 2x flecha direita
<deusr> ok
<rogers_talon> 4x flecha baixo
<deusr> ok
<rogers_talon> segura no shift
<deusr> hum
<rogers_talon> tecla 4x a tecla +
<deusr> ok
<rogers_talon> F10+ENTER....
<deusr> hum
<deusr> acho que o setup deve ser diferente, esse vaio é europeu, até o teclado dele é pt e nao br
<rogers_talon> o meu tb....
<deusr> hum
<deusr> mas eu apertei no final F10+enter
<deusr> e nao deu nada
<rogers_talon> o meu é CR-320E
<deusr> esse é NS11
<rogers_talon> ele teria que rebootar
<deusr> pera, vou testar
<deusr> é, deu nao
<deusr> amanha vou tentar ligar em um monitor
<deusr> porra, eu tenho 4 notebooks, aki em casa uma TV de LED, uma de LCD e nenhuma aparece BIOs
<rogers_talon> pode ser que a bios dele seja diferente
<deusr> eu tinha um monitor LCD que aparecia
<rogers_talon> pque a bios so vai aparecer no modo vga
<deusr> sabe qual é a tecla para bootar no USB?
<deusr> que vc escolhe, CD, USB..
<rogers_talon> não tem....rsssss
<deusr> F+alguma coisa
<rogers_talon> ja testei aqui todos Fs
<deusr> :/
<deusr> tem ideia de quanto é uma tela LCD de 15,4?
<deusr> amanha vou apressar
<rogers_talon> brow, da um pesquisada no google, outro dia eu achei um vendendo um hp por 60,00....so não fechei com ele pque estou em Recife e meu outro hp que esta com a tela queimada ficou em Campo Gde
<deusr> hum, tendi
<deusr> rogers_talon, vlw ai de qualquer forma ;)
<rogers_talon> disponha brow
<deusr> rogers_talon, meu é esse..
<deusr> http://www.laptopshop.nl/product-gallery/63933/category-1289-hele-assortiment/31039
<deusr> eu ganhei
<deusr> hoje
<deusr> nem posso reclamar, soh precisa trocar a tela
<rogers_talon> brow, um senhor de um not....eu tenho um VGN-CR.....
<rogers_talon> comprei um HP aqui em Recife e ja me arrependi, vou comprar outro sony
<deusr> esse note é foda mesmo
<deusr> a tela rachou a a mulher me deu
<deusr> disse assim, vc que?
<deusr> auuaha
<deusr> olha isso..
<deusr> http://jeniss.blogspot.com/2010/11/o-ontem-e-hoje-de-daveigh-chase-samara.html
<UdontKnow> ae
<Malamen> alguem pode me explicar como resolver esse problema?
<Malamen> root@crm:/opt# du -sm * | sort -n
<Malamen> 1       copia.sh
<Malamen> 1       lost+found
<Malamen> 3       AcertaTelefones.jar
<Malamen> 85      teamviewer
<Malamen> 90      postgresql-8.1.4
<Malamen> 109     datastudio
<Malamen> 186     jdk1.6.0
<Malamen> 958     dimas281111.out.tar.gz
<Malamen> 4053    backup
<Malamen> 8825    syonet
<Malamen> 9921    db
<Malamen> alguem?
<Ursinha> Malamen: duas coisinhas... uma, não entendi qual seu problema; outra, não cola coisa grande assim no canal, usa o paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Ursinha> Malamen: o que houve?
<Malamen> Ursinha: Olá Desculpe
<Malamen> Ursinha: Como vc pode ver no resultado dos comando existe uma diferença de tamanho de aproximadamente 50GBs. O que é impossivel já que estamos falando da mesma pasta
<UdontKnow> Malamen: onde vc ve diferenca ali? seria bom explicar passo a passo qual o seu problema ou suspeita, e colar no pastebin todas as saidas relevantes :)
<Malamen> UdontKnow: Veja que se você soma os tamanho do primeiro "du" é diferente do segundo "du" em quase 50GB
<Malamen> primeiro comando > http://pastebin.com/vC9ZrqHB
<Malamen> segundo comando http://pastebin.com/VPx0jGtQ
<Malamen> veja que existe uma diferença de 50GBs
<Malamen> problema resolvido
<H3ruS> bo mdia
 * Drak_ 
<tiagoscd> dia
<AndreNoel> dia
<Rudineiw> dia
<Ursinha> dia
<Ursinha> pra vcs saberem, eu estou cutucando o pessoal de is todo dia sobre o problema do wiki
<Ursinha> está na fila e eles vão resolver logo
<adorilson> bom dia
<adorilson> alguém poderia me fazer um favor?
<adorilson> basta entrar no canal #android-br-projetos
<adorilson> pq?
<adorilson> acabei de cria-lo, gostaria de testar antes de divulgar
<AndreNoel> Ursinha: tks!
<AndreNoel> Ursinha: tô saindo pro almoço
<AndreNoel> té
<anjinha> oii
<tiagoscd> Ursinha :)
<dfilinto> Boa tarde
<dfilinto> para todos
<dfilinto> alguem poderia me ajudar no Big linux
<dfilinto> ??
<Drak> s
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Ola Pessoal,
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Preciso de um tutorial para habilitar uma rede wireless no Ubuntu server.
<Drak> Boa tarde!
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Preciso de um tutorial para habilitar uma rede wireless no Ubuntu server. Ninguem aqui pode mtentar me ajudar ?
<Drak> Wilson_Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao/Wireless
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Muito obrigado @Drak , mas o problema é que a maquina esta com o Ubuntu server, e teria que ser tudo via linha de comando.
<Drak> Wilson_Ubuntu: deixe-me ver se me lembro do nome da ferramenta
<Drak> Wilson_Ubuntu: tem problema ser em inglês?
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Não...
<Drak> Wilson_Ubuntu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Netcfg
<rogers_talon> Wilson_Ubuntu: http://f2suporte.blogspot.com/2010/12/configurando-rede-wireless-na-linha-de.html
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Obrigado Drak... vou tentar.
<Cleithiano> Hello
<gaver> ai galera
<gaver> o bluetooth n ta funcionando
<gaver> no ubuntu 11.1
<gaver> 11.10
<gaver> mas no live cd funciona
<gaver> estranho
<barna> gaver, 1 seg q ja tento te ajudar!
<gaver> ok
<barna> verifique se o pacote bluez e gnome-bluetooth estão instalados!
<barna> ja volto!
<gaver> ok
<gaver> obs man
<gaver> apareçe o icone no canto superior direito
<gaver> e ele habilita as opções de habilitar e desabilitar, mas n funfa
<gaver> aff odeio interface gráfica
<gaver> eles estão instalados sim
<gaver> e sem depedencias
<gaver> barna, ?
<barna> gaver, to aki pensando o q pode ser!
<barna> estranho isso de funfar no live cd e não nele instalado!
<barna> vc instalou o 11.10 limpo, ou fez atualização do 11.04 (ou outra versão)???
<gaver> perai
<gaver> voltei
<gaver> barna, instalei o 11.10 limpo
<gaver> barna, essa parte gráfica é foda
<vasosanitario> e ai galera blz?
<gaver> eae
<valdineysr> boa tarde
<valdineysr> a todos
<valdineysr> estou com problemas pra autenticar linux
<valdineysr> no samba
<valdineysr> tinha feito uma conguração que aparentemente tinha funcionado
<valdineysr> estranho entrar aqui e não ver o status do Andre Gondim
<barna> valdineysr, pode crer! ainda num acustumei tb!
<valdineysr> ai galera algum especialista em samba ai?
<barna> valdineysr, kra, só sei fazer um redezinha domestica p/ compartilhar arquivos e mais nada!
<Geowany[work]> valdineysr: usando AD?
<valdineysr> não só samba
<Geowany[work]> no cliente está usando winbind?
<Geowany[work]> e kerberos?
<Geowany[work]> krb5
<valdineysr> sim
<Geowany[work]> valdineysr: quando vc manda um net join ads
<Geowany[work]> o que retorna?
<valdineysr> no cliente samba winbind
<Geowany[work]> é
<valdineysr> na verdade quis dizer que no cliente esta instalado samba winbind
<valdineysr> na verdade ele adiciona a maquina na rede, mas na hora de logar ãi autentica
<valdineysr> digo: não autentica
<valdineysr> quando vou olhar no servidor a maquina esta lá autenticada
<valdineysr> mas não loga
<Geowany[work]> valdineysr: espera aí, deixa eu ver se entendi
<Geowany[work]> vc ta usando uma maquina linux para acessar um servidor linux com samba
<valdineysr> yeah
<Geowany[work]> e esse samba do servidor é um pdc
<Geowany[work]> ?
<valdineysr> funcionava antes, pois sempre fazia as confgurações antes de atualizar o sistema
<valdineysr> dessa vez eu fix o contrário
<Geowany[work]> cara...isso geralmente é problema de dns
<Geowany[work]> checa o teu /etc/resolv.con
<Geowany[work]> conf*
<valdineysr> atualizei primeiro depois  fiz as confgiurações
<Geowany[work]> valdineysr: e adiciona o servidor pdc no /etc/hosts
<valdineysr> não uso dns
<Geowany[work]> valdineysr: não usa dns?
<Geowany[work]> mas não é um domínio não?
<valdineysr> esse é oc comando que uso net rpc join -I 192.168.0.1 -U adminsmb
<valdineysr> aponto o smb cliente direto para o ip do servidor
<valdineysr> na opção password server = 10.53.1.1 do smb.conf cliente
<valdineysr> na opção password server = 192.198.0.1 do smb.conf cliente
<valdineysr> acredito que seja algum detalhe na autenticação
<Geowany[work]> valdineysr: você acessa o cliente com logins do servidor?
<valdineysr>  sim
<valdineysr> dominio+usuario
<Maninho> Ursinha-lunch, afim de papo?
<Maninho> -{Não tem muito haver com ubuntu}-
<valdineysr> alias se tiver uma opção pra deixar a gdm mais amigavel pra logar em rede , agradeço
<UdontKnow> ae
<barna> blz?
<UdontKnow> barna: beleza
<UdontKnow> barna: so um pouquinho mais pobre hehehe\
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<barna> eu um tiquim menos pobre, recebi ontem o decimo terceiro!
<UdontKnow> barna: po, acabei de gastar 550 reais num casaco
<UdontKnow> barna: foda
<barna> oloko!
<barna> ai é inverno né?
<valdineysr> Acho que acanonical deveria começar pensar em uniformizar soluções nesse sentido
<Maninho> wats?
<valdineysr> no sentido de gerar configurações padrões samba
<Maninho> isto é bem pessoal hehehehe
<Maninho> pra te ajudar pode usar o webmin, ajuda bastante hehehehe
<valdineysr> pro servidor sim
<Maninho> no desk também
<valdineysr> mas as confirgurações
<valdineysr> para cliente
<valdineysr> não
<valdineysr> não rola
<valdineysr> neste caso estou falando do cliente linux
<Maninho> eu instalei pra uma empresa file sem problemas
<Maninho> claro que fiquei o dia ensinando
<valdineysr> o servidor esta muito bem documentado e simples de efetuar
<valdineysr> pra funcionar com xp, win7, vista funciona beleza
<Maninho> isto todos já sabemos hehehe, no kde é bem moleza compartilhar
<valdineysr> mas na hora de funcionar com suas própria ditro a coisa complica um pouco
<Maninho> não entendi muito
<valdineysr> compartilhar não é problema estou falando de autenticação cliente linux com servidor samba linux
<Maninho> hm
<valdineysr> ainda não testei com ldap, segundo já me falaram é bem mais simples, pois não precisa configurar winbind
<Maninho> smb://user:pass@servidor?
<valdineysr> falo na gdm
<Maninho> ha saquei
<valdineysr> via terminal pega de cara
<Maninho> gdm é tenso, nem uso ele hehehe
<valdineysr> o problema é que meu cliente não quer logar via terminal
<Maninho> bota no cron
<Maninho> vou buscar bebida dlow
<Maninho> *flow
<valdineysr> naõ sei como isso seria possivel
<jjr_ubuntu> alguem da bahia ai
<UdontKnow> barna: sim, ta entrando inverno
<UdontKnow> barna: ta muito mais quente que o normal aqui, mas...
<barna> nossa, imagino q o quente de vcs ai, seja o nosso frio aki!
<Monarquista> vai dormir seu barna... :P
<barna> Monarquista, hhehehehehehehehe
<barna> bem q eu quero! faz 3 dias q to trabalhando 12h por dia!
<Monarquista> ^^
<barna> e no meio disso ainda fazendo mudança de casa!
<xdoctor> barna: toma um tarja-preta ae pa pum dorme na hora
<UdontKnow> barna: 10 graus, ta muito mais quente que o normal
<UdontKnow> barna: e hoje tava chovendo, caiu um pouco a temperatura ja
<UdontKnow> barna: essa noite vai fazer 3 graus
<UdontKnow> ja ta 7
<Celso> xdoctor, fala doutor
 * Patricia Buongiorno buona notte, o qualsiasi altra cosa :D
<barna> nossa aki ta 18 graus e choveu o dia todo! se num tivesse chovido taria uns 25 facil!
<UdontKnow> barna: heheh
<ProgCibernox> opa pessoal
<UdontKnow> opa impessoal
<geowany> ola, bipedes!
<UdontKnow> geowany: oi, string
<UdontKnow> bleh, meia noite ja :(
<geowany> ja?
<geowany> aqui ainda sao 20h
<ProgCibernox> aqio sao 10:00 hr
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-02
<barna> nossa, onde vcs tão?
<geowany> eu estou no Acre
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> passei ai esse ano!
<geowany> o que achou?
<UdontKnow> eu to em Londres
<UdontKnow> 0:05 aqui
<barna> ahhhh, eu adoro o norte! sempre q to no norte me sinto em casa!
<geowany> UdontKnow: conhece o rodr1go?
<geowany> ele mora pras bandas dai neh
<UdontKnow> geowany: nao, so vi no irc, mas nao conheco
<geowany> esta terminando a instalacao aqui do pc-bsd
<ProgCibernox> Eu em MG
<geowany> to numa sessao remota por ssh
<geowany> ProgCibernox: fui ai ano passado
<ProgCibernox> legal cara
<ProgCibernox> Sou de ouro preto
<ProgCibernox> Cidade historica
<geowany> fui pro sesc pantanal
<ProgCibernox> legal
<geowany> perto de pocone
<vasosanitario> melhor carnaval do brasil é ouro preto
<vasosanitario> pqp
<ProgCibernox> caranaval a cidade lota msm
<ProgCibernox> aqui e cidade universitaria
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkk...olha o nick do cara
<vasosanitario> tenho amigos na republica penitenciaria
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<vasosanitario> OPAKEPOAKEPOAKEPOA
<vasosanitario> só zuação pow
<ProgCibernox> a cidade e lotada assim porcausa da UFOP
<UdontKnow> "OPAKEPOAKEPOAKEPOA" ? po, o cara troca de nick mas nao troca a string caracteristica
<UdontKnow> vasosanitario: agora sei quem voce eh
<vasosanitario> (UdontKnow): ?
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<geowany> kkkk
<geowany> pow...testei o xubuntu 11.10 e ele ta massa hein
<geowany> xfce 4.8 ta show
<geowany> ja volto
<ProgCibernox> Eu o uso
<ProgCibernox> so q cuztomizei ele pois fiquei meio perdido
<UdontKnow> "cuztomizei" ? nussa
<ProgCibernox> poxa relever os erros de portugues
<ProgCibernox> estou programando aqui e conversando
<ProgCibernox> afff
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<Akiyama-san> como eu faço pra aplicar esse patch no meu sistema -> https://lkml.org/lkml/2007/9/5/289 ?
<Akiyama-san> alguém aí pode dar uma ajuda?
<barna> Akiyama-san, vo abrir
<Akiyama-san> k
<barna> nossa, boiei!
<barna> q é isso!
<barna> ?
<Akiyama-san> barna, eu to com esse problema desde a versão 11.04. Meu ubuntu trava direto e fica lendo infinitamente o hd, quando executo o iotop pra ver ele me mostra o processo kswapd0 usando 99.9% de disk io
<Akiyama-san> isso acontece quando abro uma página mais pesada no firefox, to movendo arquivos no nautilus, abro uma vm ou qualquer coisa que consuma memória rapidamente
<Akiyama-san> as vezes acontece até quando to assistindo a algum vídeo, daí fica alguns minutos travados
<ProgCibernox> tenta usar o gnome classic para nao pesar a maquina ,depois vc tenta descobrir os erros
<Akiyama-san> mesmo no classic acontece
<ProgCibernox> hum...
<Akiyama-san> shell, unity e o classic
<Akiyama-san> quando usava o 10.04 nunca tive esse problema
<ProgCibernox> vc agora esta com o 11.10 ?
<Akiyama-san> sim
<ProgCibernox> eu tb uso e aqui roda legal
<ProgCibernox> qual e a config da sua maquina
<Akiyama-san> Pentium M 1.87, 1 GB ram
<ProgCibernox> cara pelo q me parece o unix e muito pesado para sua maquina
<ProgCibernox> 1gb de ram e pouco para o unix se nao me engano
<ProgCibernox> aqui eu uso 4gb e trava as vezes
<Akiyama-san> eu sempre rodei bem aqui, pelo menos até o ubuntu 10.04
<ProgCibernox> vc ja instalou o gnome via terminal ?
<Akiyama-san> e dificilmente eu uso toda a memória, geralmente fica em 60% de uso
<Akiyama-san> sim
<ProgCibernox> hum....
<ProgCibernox> vc usa placa de vga off board ?
<Akiyama-san> notebook
<Akiyama-san> intel gma900
<ProgCibernox> hum....
<Akiyama-san> o incrível é que quando usava o 10.04 eu tinha o sistema mais pesado que agora, por causa do compiz
<Akiyama-san> e nunca aconteceu nada parecido
<ProgCibernox> bom explique detalhadamente oq ocorre
<ProgCibernox> se possivel ate o nome do erro
<Akiyama-san> pra exemplificar, se eu abro umas 5 abas do youtube no firefox, o sistema começa a usar o meu hd direto (a luz de uso não apaga) e o pc trava inteiro, até o relógio e o mouse travam
<ProgCibernox> isso nao e BADBLOCK no hd ?
<Akiyama-san> sempre quando isso acontece no iotop, o kswapd0 está em primeiro da lista com o 99% de disk io
<Akiyama-san> o hd é novo, tem no máximo uns 3 meses
<ProgCibernox> humm....
<ProgCibernox> deixe me pensar
<Akiyama-san> e mesmo assim, o problema não ocorre no 10.04
<ProgCibernox> so um momentinho[
<ProgCibernox> poxa cara mais isso pode ser uma serie de fatores... se escrevesse algum erro seria mais facil decifrar esse enigma
<Akiyama-san> hum
<Akiyama-san> eu já tentei muita coisa, até kernel modificado (o liquorix) mas não adiantou
<Akiyama-san> to pensando em instalar o arch pra testar
<ProgCibernox> vc poderia postar os erros ou logs
<ProgCibernox> aqui
<ProgCibernox> digita isso aqui no terminal
<ProgCibernox> glxinfo | grep direct
<ProgCibernox> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<ProgCibernox> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Akiyama-san> lol, nem lembro mais onde ficam os logs no ubuntu
<Akiyama-san> usar muito windows faz mal
<ProgCibernox> kk
<ProgCibernox> Digitou ?
<ProgCibernox> glxinfo | grep direct
<ProgCibernox>  glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<ProgCibernox>  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Akiyama-san> digitando
<Akiyama-san> direct rendering: Yes
<ProgCibernox> ve se vai escrever isso  "Unity 3D supported: yes"
<Akiyama-san> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<Akiyama-san> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<Akiyama-san> OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.12-devel (git-2134d2f oneiric-oibaf-ppa)
<Akiyama-san> OpenGL extensions:
<Akiyama-san> Unity 3D supported:       yes
<ProgCibernox> hummm
<ProgCibernox> intaum sua maquina supota unix
<ProgCibernox> hum...
<Akiyama-san> hum
<ProgCibernox> deixe me pensar
<ProgCibernox> estou pesquisando na net essas suluções
<ProgCibernox> soluções
<Akiyama-san> bele
<ProgCibernox> cara nao tenho ideia do q possa estar acontecendo
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me dizer como faço para desativar a opção que aparece para sempre confiar em um determinado site que roda algo em java?  Queria que não viesse sempre marcada (para sempre confiar) por que em algum momento vou errar e dar ok sem desmarcar aquilo.
<ProgCibernox> se vc conseguisse o nome do erro
<EduardeCalibal> Isso usando o firefox.
<Akiyama-san> acredito que ele não dê nenhum erro, porque ele simplesmente trava e volta quando o processo para de usar o hd
<Akiyama-san> acredito
<ProgCibernox> hum... se vc conseguisse o log de erro vc podia identificar
<EduardeCalibal> Akiyama-san, esta com sobrecarga do processador, o sistema fica lento por que não há tempo disponível para você.  Ai não teria erros mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Meu palpite é que seja algo com o gerenciamento da memória.
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem nada no dmesg?
<Akiyama-san> também acho
<Akiyama-san> xo dar uma olhada
<Akiyama-san> é /var/log/dmesg
<EduardeCalibal> digita apenas dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser dmesg|tail para ver o final.
<ProgCibernox> pode ser o processador sobrecarregado mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Dev ser.
<Akiyama-san> padlock_aes: VIA PadLock not detected.
<Akiyama-san> vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.
<Akiyama-san> vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.1.6 (interface 0x00190000).
<Akiyama-san> lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'
<Akiyama-san> vboxpci: IOMMU not found (not registered)
<Akiyama-san> fuse init (API version 7.17)
<ProgCibernox> porem ele fez o teste pelo terminal ...... so se vc esta abrindo muitos aplicativos de umaso vez
<Akiyama-san> EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,commit=0
<EduardeCalibal> Eu mantenho aqueles gráficos de monitoramento do sistema rodando próximo ao relógio.
<Akiyama-san> init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (2520) terminated with status 1
<Akiyama-san> ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode
<Akiyama-san> process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
<EduardeCalibal> Joga no paste se quiser passar muita coisa.
<Akiyama-san> ah é esqueci
<Akiyama-san> EduardeCalibal, eu já deixei um monitor secundário só com o htop e o iotop pra monitorar isso
<Akiyama-san> quando aconteceu o htop tava normal, sem sobrecarga nem no processador nem na memória
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, ai teria que ter falha de disco ocorrendo.
<Akiyama-san> já o iotop indicava o que eu falei, o kswapd0 com 99% de io
<EduardeCalibal> Ela apareceria no dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> E isso, a tentativa de reparo no disco em tempo real, causaria um enorme io e uso de processador moderado.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ai também teria que aparecer nas mensagens do dmesg.
<ProgCibernox> eduardecalibal sobre o firefox le o ultimo artigo deste site
<Akiyama-san> sei
<ProgCibernox> http://support.mozilla.com/pt-BR/kb/janela-opcoes-painel-avancado
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<EduardeCalibal> Nada a respeito da minha questão, acho.
<Akiyama-san> tem alguma forma de eu testar pra ver se estão ocorrendo essas falhas de disco mesmo?
<EduardeCalibal> No dmesg, passa para o paste e manda para cá o endereço que já vejo isso.
<Akiyama-san> apesar de que eu acho que não deve ser isso
<Akiyama-san> bele
<EduardeCalibal> Qualquer falha de hardware causa lentidão.
<Akiyama-san> acabou de travar
<EduardeCalibal> Perfeito.
<EduardeCalibal> Manda para o paste que já vamos ver se tem algo lá.
<ProgCibernox> falou pessoal
<EduardeCalibal> Até.
<EduardeCalibal> Manda Akiyama-san
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho que sair daqui a pouco.  :D
<Akiyama-san> foi mal
<Akiyama-san> agora que eu abri o firefox que ele travou de vez
<Akiyama-san> tive que esperar destravar
<EduardeCalibal> A sua descrição de problema me parece muito com o que tinha aqui antes de torcar de kernel...
<Akiyama-san> http://pastebin.com/g1ipkftV
<EduardeCalibal> Nos logs apareciam ataques a minha rede.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse é o dmesg depois da lentidão?
<Akiyama-san> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Nada ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Parece ser coisa do uso de disco mesmo.
<Akiyama-san> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Suas linhas 885 e 887 parecem indicar problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não sei ao certo o que seria...
<EduardeCalibal> A 886 também.
<Akiyama-san> hum, vou dar uma procurada nisso
<Akiyama-san> joguei a 885 no google
<Akiyama-san> e veio isso aqui
<Akiyama-san> [natty] System is unusable on battery, sudden freezes, high delays, ata exceptions
<EduardeCalibal> Parece o seu caso.
<Akiyama-san> vou sar uma lida
<EduardeCalibal> Vou sair...  Fui.  AFK
<Akiyama-san> Whenever I switch from AC to battery, the system causes the hard disk to become more-or-less unresponsive. All activities (like listing the directories or even scrolling in FF) suddenly stop (mouse cursor keeps moving) and then a HDD click is heard, after a while things unfreeze for a moment but then they freeze again.
<Akiyama-san> bem parecido com o que acontece
<Akiyama-san> mas comigo e tanto no ac quanto na bateria
<Akiyama-san> \o EduardeCalibal
<Rubem> Boa noite
<Monarquista> noite.
<capeta> como faço pra não atualizar um pacote?
<capeta> no upgrade
<capeta> quero que nunca atualize esse pacote
<Ursinha-lunch> nossa, to lunching ainda
<Ursinha-lunch> hahahaha
<barna> capeta, qual versão do ubuntu?
<capeta> 10.04
<PeDor> boa noite
<PeDor> alguem sabe de algum equalizador que funcione com o 11.10?
<rogers_talon> PeDor: boa noite, pulseaudio-equalizer
<rogers_talon> PeDor: ou instale o audacious, tem equalizador e é bem leve
<PeDor> vou tentar o audacious
<PeDor> como vão mudar pro rhythmbox na próxima versão e o equalizador dele parece não funcionar mais queria uma alternativa
<rogers_talon> eu uso o audacious, ele bem configurado o som tem uma boa qualidade
<PeDor> ele parece ser legal sim
<PeDor> não tem a facilidade de encontrar os albuns como no rhythmbos e banshee mas é até bom
<rogers_talon> PeDor: é verdade....
<PeDor> rogers_talon, eu só acho instrução do pulseaudio-eq para versões antigas doubuntu
<rogers_talon> PeDor: deixa eu verificar aqui....olha da uma olhadinha neste link, eu instalei ele mais ainda não testei todo, mas parece ser bonzinho....
<rogers_talon> http://ubuntued.info/beatbox-o-leitor-de-musica-do-projecto-elementary
<rogers_talon> PeDor: verdade, não consta mais nos repositorios....
<PeDor> é... complicado... sistema sem equalizador não é legal... e o audacious não tem os presets prontos, tem que se na mão, rs
<rogers_talon> PeDor: tem não....rsssss, mas se quiser instalar o pulseaudio-equalizer tem que add repositorio de terceiros...
<rogers_talon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<PeDor> eu tentei este, mas ele acaba atualizando um monte de coisa que eu não quero... rs a não ser que eu instale ele e depois delete o ppa, funciona ssim?
<rogers_talon> sim, vc da um update, instala ele, remove o ppa e da outro apt-get update
<PeDor> ah ótimo
<PeDor> isso vai resovler muita coisa, rs
<rogers_talon> rssss
<rogers_talon> eu uso este ppa, para o audacious, yad, e outros.....
<PeDor> ah ótimo, funcionou, como faz para remover o ppa por comando?
<rogers_talon> deixa eu ver aqui
<PeDor> já consegui aqui
<PeDor> brigado
<PeDor> agora tá ótimo! :D
<PeDor> o som está picotando um pouco na hora de mexer no volume, mas ok, já ta ótimo, rs
<rogers_talon> blz então brow,
<PeDor> brigado cara, já vou indo, boa noite
<pibarnas> alo
<Celso> bom dia
<UdontKnow> ae
<xispirito> bom dia
<xispirito> gostaria de uma opinião e idéias a respeito disso: http://pastebin.com/ymKy7Jwv
<UdontKnow> xispirito: fato: iptables-restore e atomico, monte de linhas com iptables -blablabla nao sao.
<xispirito> eu gosto de scripts
<UdontKnow> xispirito: na minha opiniao o modo mais correto de configurar o firewall e produzir um arquivo compativel com iptables-save/restore e usar o restore.
<UdontKnow> xispirito: eu tambem gosto de scripts, mas em cada lugar uso a ferramenta apropriada
<xispirito> sim, o correto seria, mas acho mais prático o script
<UdontKnow> xispirito: bom, voce pediu opiniao e eu dei a minha opiniao. aceite ou ignore :)
<xispirito> UdontKnow, claro, não estou ignorando
<xispirito> dai to afim de por suporte a NAT e modo intrativo
<xispirito> vai ficar massa *-*
<UdontKnow> se voce sabe que o correto e uma coisa mas ta fazendo outra pq gosta, eu nao vou mais comentar sobre isso. voce sabe porque :)
<xispirito> heh, eu não sou lá muito correto =)
<UdontKnow> proximo!
<xispirito> ai que bruto
<UdontKnow> hahah
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<p4d4w4n> alguem usa o cacti ?
<licensed> p4d4w4n, eu instalei aqui kra pra um projeto da faculdade, mas nao sei usar nao kkk mexi nao sei aonde la que sumiu os graficos tudo
<licensed> p4d4w4n, mas pra instalar nao tem erro nao ne? no debian la dei apt-get install cacti e ja era
<p4d4w4n> licensed, to precisando de ajuda pra encontrar um plugin
<licensed> p4d4w4n, ah sim nao saco =(( desculpa nao poder ajudar
<p4d4w4n> licensed, valeu
<crimeboy> hello
<crimeboy> AlissonB:
<crimeboy> mactimes:
<crimeboy> UdontKnow:
<crimeboy> Ursinha:
<crimeboy> alguem trabalhando com o optiplex 990 MT da Dell + ubuntu?
<kesthe> atualizei para  ó 1110 e estou sem o som do login , alguém sabe como habilitar ele?
<kesthe> Já fiz de tudo!!!! RRSRSRSRSR
<Ursinha> crimeboy: uia!
<crimeboy> Ursinha: e ae querida, sabe de algum problema entre oneiric e o optiplex 990?
<Ursinha> crimeboy: não :/
<crimeboy> tentei aq e ele nao mostra a lista de particoes, mesmo desativando o raid
<crimeboy> na hora de instalar.
<crimeboy> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6866:201011-6867
<PaiMei> crimeboy: o problema que eu encontrei foi o Vídeo que é ATI (possuo 40 estações aqui optiplex 990)
<PaiMei> ATI + Linux = rolo
<pqatsi> PaiMei: ja foi pior viu
<pqatsi> pobre das x200
<PaiMei> pqatsi: até a x600 foi coisa do Baphomet
<pqatsi> eu lembro q tinha essa gororoba
<pqatsi> crimeboy: menino do crime!!!! sumida
<UdontKnow> crimeboy: eita
<UdontKnow> crimeboy: nao uso ubuntu, nao sei sobre seu problema com dell :(
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: alo
<crimeboy> pqatsi:
<crimeboy> UdontKnow: ok
<crimeboy> PaiMei: mas teve algo com o raid?
<PaiMei> crimeboy: rapaz não cheguei a testar, mas a sua controladora não subiu foi isso?
<crimeboy> pqatsi: usa algum dell optiplex ae?
<crimeboy> PaiMei: o instalador nao detectou os hds
<PaiMei> crimeboy: na verdade como estou em ambiente de produção resolvi adotar o 10.04 e não me ocorreu problemas com os discos, somente com o vídeo mesmo
<Geowany[work]> olá pessoas
<Geowany[work]> alguém ja usou o ocs?
<moskvat> blz pessoal
<moskvat> to com problemão, preciso fazer failover de duas internet sem loadobalance alguém tem uma luz aê?
<crimeboy> PaiMei: usou a midia alternate?
<PaiMei> crimeboy: usei sim mas depois que o vídeo sobe fica com a imagem distorcida, aliás, ficava pq usei o módulo da ATI para poder rodar
<PaiMei> ATI não é amiga do Linux
<PaiMei> por isso que sempre indico chip intel ou nvidia
<UdontKnow> moskvat: bgp?
<moskvat> UdontKnow, não entendi
<moskvat> bgp?
<UdontKnow> moskvat: queria saber se vc ta usando bgp, mas nao ta :)
<moskvat> UdontKnow, você fala roteamento de borda?
<UdontKnow>  moskvat sim
<moskvat> UdontKnow, não to não
<moskvat> UdontKnow, preciso fazer duas adsl diferente passar por um pc e sair para lan
<moskvat> fazendo a troca automatica quando um deles cair
<p4d4w4n> Por favor alguém já fez ou sabe se é possível alterar ou criar uma forma do cacti exibir a estatística de monitoramento mensal, somente de segunda á sexta no periodo das 8:00 ás 18:00, ou montar um relatório, se caso alguem puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<UdontKnow> moskvat: o mais dificil e o criterio de $cair
<moskvat> UdontKnow, isso é verdade
<UdontKnow> moskvat: quando vc consegue acessar o google mas nao o facebook, $caiu?
<UdontKnow> \
<UdontKnow> moskvat: heheh
<moskvat> tecnicamente não
<UdontKnow> moskvat: e pro seu chefe que quer postar bobagem la?
<moskvat> UdontKnow, está chegando um servidor da dell e eu recebi esse abacaxi
<UdontKnow> lol
<moskvat> e agora man?
<PaiMei> p4d4w4n: nunca vi o cacti fazer isso não, pelo menos não por uma função já predefinida por ele talvez alterando diretamente no código
<moskvat> na verdade são dois
<moskvat> o outro vai rodar 2008 server
<moskvat> ahhhhhhhhh caramba to feradiisss
<UdontKnow> moskvat: com metade do tempo que vc passou reclamando, ja teria feito algo :) e nem precisa fazer nada com multiplas tabelas de roteamento nem nada disso
<moskvat> ja estou fazendo
<moskvat> estou fazendo testes com pfsense
<moskvat> lol
<UdontKnow> nossa
<UdontKnow> apelacao, que tal pensar antes de fazer as coisas? :)
<UdontKnow> btw, eh pppoe ou o que?
<UdontKnow> se for pppoe, nem precisa fazer muita coisa
<moskvat> é não
<moskvat> vai ficar dois modems adsl uma pra cada operadora
<UdontKnow> ja tinha entendido isso
<moskvat> mas a versão que to usando só tem failover manual
<moskvat> ai nao resolve :-(
<UdontKnow> bom, parei :)
<moskvat> UdontKnow, :-(
<leandro_rc2010> galera preciso de uma ajudinha, como adcionar um grupo no ubuntu 11.10?
<PaiMei> leandro_rc2010: addgroup nome-do-grupo
<leandro_rc2010> em modo grafico ?
<PaiMei> texto
<moskvat> usa texto man, é melhor. leandro_rc2010
<leandro_rc2010> obg pela ajuda mas tenho q elaborar uma apostila com tudo em modo grafico !!
<PaiMei> aí tô por fora
<PaiMei> hahahhaa
<PaiMei> costume de usar texto aí se ligar em modo gráfico o cara pira
<PaiMei> cada distro é diferente praticamente
<UdontKnow> leandro_rc2010: perai, vc nao sabe usar e elabora apostila?
 * UdontKnow cai de costas
<PaiMei> =)
<leandro_rc2010> hehehe em modo grafico nao to conseguindo
 * Drak peidou
<UdontKnow> Drak: poderia respeitar o canal?
<Drak> UdontKnow: desculpas, n era pra ser nesse canal.
<Celso> 0-0
<UdontKnow> Celso: 0
<Celso> :)
<luciano> boa  tarde
<luciano> alguem navega  pelo Deep Web ??
<UdontKnow> luciano: boa noite
<UdontKnow> comequieh?
<Celso> xo ver no tio google
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> li uma parte ,mas nao entendi
<Celso> vou sair
<Celso> inté
<luciano> vcs  ja leram sobre  o  lado escuro   da Net ??
<Pentium233> como assim lado escuro?
<luciano> Pentium233,   vc sabe que nem tudo esta no google ? menos de 25 % da Net e  encontrada  ali
<Pentium233> e dai?
<luciano> Pentium233, e  dai  que tem 75 % pra descobrir  ainda
<Pentium233> mas tem  o bing ne
<luciano> Pentium233, entrei estes dias  mas  tem uma  grande  quantidade de pedofilia
<luciano> mas este 25 %  que falo  ja esta google,bing , cade e  todos os outros
<Pentium233> yahoo, yandex
<Pentium233> tem varioas
 * Pentium233 is away: Estou ocupado
<Pentium233> opa
 * Pentium233 is back (gone 00:00:28)
<megalinux> vou dar boot pelo cd do win 7 só que não vai, porém já está selcionado a opção de dar primeiro pelo dvd como faço?
<ProgCibernox> boa noite pessoal
<Drak> boa noite :)
<ProgCibernox> preciso de ajuda com uma instalação do glade
<ProgCibernox> ja baixei varios pacotes e o mesmo erro apos ./configure (No package 'gtk+-3.0' found
<ProgCibernox> No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<ProgCibernox> )
<ProgCibernox> nao consigoo instalar o glade nem via terminal muito menos com instalador ... sempre da erro
<ProgCibernox> aff -_-
<Drak> ProgCibernox: qual erro que dá?
<ProgCibernox> drak acho q estou conseguindo ... so um minutinho
<UdontKnow> ProgCibernox: e pq vc nao instala o pacote do glade?
<UdontKnow> ProgCibernox: pq estragar o seu sistema fazendo bobagem se pode fazer direito?
<ProgCibernox> UdontKnow cara pelo terminal sudo apt-get install glade estava dando erro todas as vezes ,ai tentei baixar o pacote e estava dando erro... porem agora consegui instalar via terminal
<ProgCibernox> pelo q me parece estava dando erro no servidor... agora funcionou corretamente
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-03
<ProgCibernox> boa noite
<pLp> Opa!
<pablord> Boa noite =]
<ProgCibernox> qual distro vcs usam ?
<pablord> Ubuntu 11.10
<ProgCibernox> hum.. eu tb uso o ubuntu 10.11
<ProgCibernox> ops
<ProgCibernox> 11.1
<ProgCibernox> 11.10
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<hmg> qlite
<Flash-xD> Galera estou com um problema em shell =/
<Flash-xD> Preciso ocultar linhas que terminem com ")"
<Flash-xD> Mais o comando       cat arquivo.txt | grep -v '\)$'    nao ta funcionando, alguma idei do porque]~
<Segx> alguem ai manja php?
<Cesar_Augusto> http://sc2.hangarnet.com.br/index.php?mod=news&action=view&id=91
<Celso> bom dia
<b0tluk> quem aqui trabalha na ibm?
<jxajroad> Alo bom dia! Alguém sabe como colocar foto no perfil do http://launchtpad.net???
<jxajroad> ops
<jxajroad> http://launchpad.net!
<jxajroad> Alo! Alguém conhece o launchpad. net???
<Drak> jxajroad: qq tem ele?
<jxajroad> Oh :)
<Drak> jxajroad: ah, não sei responder sua pergunta, nunca me cadastrei lá hehe :)
<Drak> sry
<jxajroad> bem....já fechei mas é uma duvida boba! Eu tenho cadastro nele pra coisas do Linux e gostaria de completar ele com minha foto..mas estranhamente ele não aceita :o..não importa o quanto eu a diminua...:(
<jxajroad> hmmm
<jxajroad> Não! Não tem problema...se eu não derimir o problema com a ajuda de alquém aqui eu deixo pra lá...fica sem foto mesmo...mas só estranhei porque ele não aceita foto minha...e não sei a quem recorrer.
<jxajroad> mas obrigado Drak! :)
<jxajroad> obrigado pela atenção.
<Drak> nda ^^
<default__> por favor qual é flashplayer do firefox no Ubuntu
<Ferrari> Vaga Programador PHP OO com experiência em Zend Framework na ABMES, enviar cv para curriculo@abmes.org.br (Brasilia/DF)
<_azak> olá, como desativar serviços na inicialização? Já tentei desativar o cups por exemplo, usando o sysv-rc-conf e também o update-rc.d e o cups continua sendo ativado. Também já vi os diretórios /etc/rcX.d e não tem nenhum link lá para o cups
<_azak> estou usando o ubuntu 11.10.
<sistematico> Bom dia!
<mesoacon> _azak: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/cups
<_azak> mesoacon, acredito que resolva, mas é radical.
<mesoacon> _azak: em que sentido.
<mesoacon> _azak: é a forma mais pratica de destivar permanenemente um serviço.
<_azak> mesoacon, sim, mas seja o que for que esteja ativando o serviço vai continuar tentando.
<mesoacon> _azak: se quiser desativá-lo temporariamente: /etc/init.d/cups stop
<mesoacon> a forma padrão para ativar um serviço é utilizar os scripts em /etc/init.d
<_azak> mesoacon, tenho que fazer isso toda vez que ligo o pc.
<mesoacon> _azak: não só uma vez
<omelete> antes eu usava o rcconf pra desativar serviços
<omelete> nem sei como tá a inicialização de serviços no ubuntu agora
<mesoacon> _azak: apesar que acho que quando da atualização do pacote do cups o /etc/ĩnid.d/cups seja setado novamente para +x;
<_azak> mesoacon, pois é.
<_azak> minha maior dúvida é: se não tem link em /etc/rcX.d como ele é ativado?
<mesoacon> _azak: nada demais, posto que a atualização dos pacotes do cups é infrequente.
<mesoacon> _azak: no ubuntu é feito pelo /etc/init.d
<mesoacon> que são os scripts de iniciação dos serviços
<_azak> mesoacon, apenas os scripts que tem link em /etc/rcX.d são ativados.
<mesoacon> precisando desativar permanentemente um serviço basta setá-lo como não executável ou
<mesoacon> se quiser ser radical deletar o script de inicialização
<omelete> _azak,  já tentou desativar pela opção q tme no menu?
<mesoacon> _azak:  ls -la /etc/rc0.d/
<_azak> omelete, não, que opção é essa?
<mesoacon> _azak: vc sabe o que ls -la faz?
<_azak> mesoacon, sim.
<omelete> _azak,  no menu, tá em adminstração ou sistema
<omelete> nao lembro onde fica
<_azak> omelete, estou usando a versão 11.10
<mesoacon> _azak: vc verá que tudo que existe nos .../rcX.d são links para o /etc/init.d.
<_azak> obrigado pelas sugestões. abraços.
<dudemelo> e ae molecada
<dudemelo> como exploro um cd/dvd?
<utroz> gente estou precisando de ajuda, eu configurei de certa forma o amsn... porém n estou conseguindo ter os pedidos de webcams aceita
<utroz> gente estou precisando de ajuda, eu configurei de certa forma o amsn... porém n estou conseguindo ter os pedidos de webcams aceita
<licensed> utroz, nao funciona, a microsoft mudou o protocolo
<utroz> puts... será q no wine
<utroz> consigo rodar o msn messenger?
<licensed> nao sei, nao uso wine
<licensed> utroz, se ambos utilizarem amsn funciona
<licensed> utroz, o problema é o live messenger
<utroz> hum
<utroz> foda é ter q instalar windows
<utroz> só pra usar msn
<utroz> ;(
<licensed> utroz, testa ai pow o live messenger no wine
<Drak> utroz: se vc quiser webcam, usa o skype :D
<Drak> pra msn eu particulamente prefiro o emesene
<utroz> é pq as vagabundas n tem skype
<utroz> kkk
<utroz> zueira
<licensed> exatamente utroz eu concordo com voce
<Drak> utroz: o jeito eh instalar o window em uma  máquina virtual
<Drak> eushhushuas
<Drak> windows*
<utroz> alguem ai tem msn live zipado
<utroz> pq pra instalar n da
<utroz> instalei wine ja
 * defult__ tem como eu reinstalar todos os flash player do Firefox?
<defult__> porque continuo nao veno filmes no site da globo
<tiagoscd> tarde
<fsck-ok> tarde
<tiagoscd> :)
<fsck-ok> =]
<default__> para resolver esse meu problema do flash plyer do firefox sera que terei de reinstalar de novo meu ubuntu
<Kazenin> default__, problema do flashplayer ?
<default__> sim
<Kazenin> e que problema é esse ?
<default__> qdo eu clico pasra ver um video ele nao faz nada
<default__> mas
<default__> no youtube eu vejo
<Kazenin> <default__> qdo eu clico pasra ver um video ele nao faz nada << isso é um video na sua máquina é isso ?
<default__> tipo um video na pagina da globo
<Kazenin> o sistema tá atualizado ?
<default__> sim esta todo
<Kazenin> default__, ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Kazenin> cola a saída lá em paste.ubuntu.com
<default__> quer que cole aqui
<Kazenin> não
<Kazenin> é flood
<Kazenin> cola lá e cola só o link aqui
<default__> flashplugin-alternative.so
<Kazenin> tem mais algum fazendo referencia ao flash?
<default__> tem
<Kazenin> brother cola a saída lá
<default__> libnpsoplugin.so
<Kazenin> pra eu ver isso
<default__> nsdejavu.so -> ../../netscape/plugins-libc6/nsdejavu.so
<Kazenin> default__, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins | pastebinit -
<Kazenin> cola o link aqui
<default__> Ign http://archive.canonical.com oneiric/partner Translation-e
<Kazenin> ?
<Kazenin> esquece
<default__> putz
<default__> calma ai
<default__> fiz o que vc me mandou ele instalou
<default__> so que sai de la
<Kazenin> pqp ninguém merece isso
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite pessoal
<Kazenin> boa
<Drak> boa noite
<rogerio> boa noite pessoal como faz para deixar hds abrir automatico?
<rogerio> no ubuntu11.10
<Kazenin> HDs abrir automático?
<rogerio> Kazenin eu usava este programa"NTFS-CONFIG" até o 11.04 mais  no 11.10 nâo funciona
<Kazenin> desconheço
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-04
<dsergiomr> O que vocês estam achando do desempenho do Unity ?
<fsck-ok> dsergiomr, vai ser rapido, logo de inicio esta muito chato, mas chato mesmo é 3g cara nem rola usar... hehehehe
<fsck-ok> *gnome3
<dsergiomr> fsck-ok: Claro que a mudança foi brusca, porém o preço pela coragem de quebrar um paradigma é esse. Estou utilizando o Unity e tenho a paciência necessária para aguardar melhorias no ubuntu 12.04. A Canonical se antecipou ao que a Microsoft vai fazer com o Windows 8.
<fsck-ok> O que é Windows?
 * fsck-ok Brincalhão hehehehe
<andersonjuhasc> reii
<fsck-ok> hehehehe
<dsergiomr> O objetivo da Canonical com o Unity é uma interface única para desktop, notebook, netbook, celular,etc.
<fsck-ok> acredito que gnome3 poucos vão usar, não vejo nada agradavel com aquele gerenciador de janelas
<fsck-ok> se trabalho com 20 janelas ativa, não vou ter um bom gerenciamento =/
<fsck-ok> fica pros kids
<fsck-ok> hehehe
<fsck-ok> AFK
<fsck-ok> http://i1-linux.softpedia-static.com/screenshots/GNOME-Shell_3.png
<dsergiomr> Eu utilizo também o Gnome-3. Acho que as pessoas estão muito apegadas a menus.
<UdontKnow> ae
<fuhrmann> pessoal tem como configurar para minhas mensagens de e-mail do hotmail ir para minha conta do gmail para nao ter que ficar acessando os 2?
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: tem
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: como?
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: entra no gmail, vai em contas e importacao, adicionar uma conta de email pop3 que voce possui
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: manda ele deletar da origem, pq senao vc vai ler todos os emails 2x
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: uma boa ideia e entrar no hotmail e configurar mensagem de ferias dizendo que vc migrou pro gmail, assim cada vez vc recebe menos msg la
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: hauhua boa. vou tentar configurar
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: onde eu acho a opção "contas e importação"?
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: tem uma engrenagem no canto superior direito, nao? ou configuracoes.. dependendo do tema que vc ta usando
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: ok achei. adicionei mas ainda nao apareceram os e-mail. só mensagens novas aparecerão?
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: esquece ja apareceu
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: que da hora!!! valeu man :D
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: :)
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: me diz uma coisa, se eu excluir a msg la no gmail, automaticamente sera excluida do msn?
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: marcada como lida spam e essas coisas... ou nao?
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: entao, qdo vc configura isso, da pra vc mandar ele apagar do msn qdo importa pro gmail. ai a msg fica so no gmail, mais pratico
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: nao existe essa sincronia de estado, pop3 so copia as mensagens, nao da essa flexibilidade toda
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: olha nas configuracoes do msn se ele ta deixando excluir por pop3, e se o gmail ta configurado pra excluir
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: a entendo... ainda bem que os e-mails hj em dia cabem bastante espaço, acho que levaria uma vida inteira para encher entao eu posso ficar tranquilo =D
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: gmail tem mais espaco que vc vai conseguir usar, e espaco extra custa barato
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: se vc realmente precisa de mais espaco, 20GB a mais no gmail custa 5 dolares por ano, praticamente de graca
<fuhrmann> UdontKnow: eh barato msm, mas o que o Google oferece gratuitamente com ctz ja é o suficiente
<UdontKnow> fuhrmann: sim sim :)
<Drak> Bill Gates uma vez disse que 64kb eram suficientes para qualquer pessoa
<Drak> um visionário
<Stockholder> Drak: se Albert Einstein tivesse conhecido ele na época que descobriu a teoria da relatividade
<Stockholder> acho que ia sair no soco com ele :(
<Drak> Stockholder: haha
<Stockholder> ah até concordo com essas previsões ai, quando agente cria sistemas deixa de prever algumas coisas e estudar algumas tendências
<feioso> olá
<feioso> amigos
<dark01> Boa boite a todos
<dark01> boa noite a todos*
<JoaoSantana> bom dia, pessoALL
<GuilhermeCunha> dia
<Aprendiz> bom dia a todos
<feioso> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/388608_297223563651156_209873552386158_983689_1974467682_n.jpg
<phenrique> alguém tem login e senha do portal de periódicos da capesw
<phenrique> ?
<xispirito> alguém sabe a sintaxe xorreta para decarar uma função com argumentos em bash?
<xispirito> #correta
<xispirito> errei tudo ¬¬
<EduardeCalibal> Função?  No bash?
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<EduardeCalibal> Se souber me fala.
<EduardeCalibal> Por que até onde sei bash funciona tipo um bat do MSDOS ou seja, uma sequência de comandos com algum controle.
<luismantz> olá sera que vc pode me ajudar?
<luismantz> alguém?
<xispirito> luismantz, pergunta, quem souber te responde
<jaypur> xispirito, quanto tempo
<xispirito> fala jaypur
<xispirito> =)
<jaypur> xispirito, como tao as coisas aqui no chat? cada vez menos gente hein!
<xispirito> jaypur, não mudou muito não
<xispirito> mas esta hora é particularmente parada, almoço =)
<jaypur> sakei sakei
<EduardeCalibal> O luismantz me mandou uma mensagem dizendo que precisava de ajuda mas saiu sem dizer o que era...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<xispirito> ahuaauh
<jaypur> o ubuntu 10.11 tem opcao de usar gnome?/
 * fsck-ok não é deus mas operou milagres Size per Domain 901.9 kB Size per Domain 72.3 kB
 * fsck-ok vai almoçar
<fsck-ok> ops...
<fsck-ok> xispirito, liberaram parcialmente o servidor como posso lhe passar as paginas suas que tinha?
<xispirito> fsck-ok, eae, tenho como acessar?
<xispirito> que dai eu mesmo copiava
<fsck-ok> eu estou conseguindo entrar so pela vpn
<xispirito> hum
<fsck-ok> vou juntar tudo empacotar e te mando blz?
<xispirito> isso, tarball
<xispirito> pessoal, quais opções de iptables vocês mais usam?
<fsck-ok> cara lentidão tensa
<fsck-ok> shorewall =D
<xispirito> fsck-ok, se não der para pegar agora, nem esquenta a cabeça
<xispirito> fsck-ok, script é mais divertido =)
<fsck-ok> heheheh
<xispirito> pera, vou mostrar
<xispirito> http://pastebin.com/0F1YSWbL
<xispirito> dai quero por mais opções, vou por NAT, mas quero ver mais =)
<fsck-ok> xispirito, quando terminar de pegar diz que removo heheheh 1.3mb
<fsck-ok> vorto logo
<xispirito> ok
<xispirito> pode remover =)
<Stockholder> Boa tarde :)
<Monarquista> tarde.
<illuminarch> boa tarde povo
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: inda bem que há ciência é "exata" (AUSHUAHSUAHSHHA)
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: do nada um dos drivers voltou a funcionar
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Monarquista> to vendo o outro aqui
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> rsrsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Mistérios...  Mas o meu palpite é que o sistema leu o fstab quando carregou novamente...
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma não sei por que não funcionava antes.
<Monarquista> eu em, sai coisa ruim
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> UAHSUAHSHUAHSH
<EduardeCalibal> Miestérios....
<EduardeCalibal> Mistérios.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: acho que tem um alien morando dentro do PC... XD
<Monarquista> AUSHUASHAUSHUASHAHSHA
<Celso> 6x1
<pqatsi> Celso: tenso
<Celso> 0-0
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um problema estranho, estou com gnome 3 rodando o mouse clica mas não se move.  Tanto configurando por xorg.conf quando sem ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguma idéia de solução para esta questão?  Detalhe, já estou no segundo mouse.
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: veja se o xev mostra algo
<pqatsi> embora acredite q nao
<EduardeCalibal> pqatsi, ele abre na tela mas não consigo chegar nele para testar nada...
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: sabe qual o atalho no gnome3 pra mover a tela?
<EduardeCalibal> Sei...
<pqatsi> acho que tem, mas nao sei e do gnome 2 n lembro
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acabei de reparar que a rolagem do mouse faz com que o ponteiro ande loucamente pela tela...
<EduardeCalibal> Alt + f7 o atalho para mover a tela.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que vou ter que usar uma configuração mais agressiva nesse caso.
<pqatsi> ve com o xev ai
<pqatsi> ele registra no terminal os movimentos de input que sao feitos na janelinha q abre
<pqatsi> as vezes ja da pra descartar o xorg ou o gnome
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não esta mostrando nada...  Mesmo quando o ponteiro andou pela tela.
<EduardeCalibal> Não me falou que tinha que abrir por um terminal...  Vou testar novamente.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: sry
<udk> ae
<pqatsi> udk: ae
<ricardoromao> Boa noite povo, alguem ja teve problemas na instalaçao do ubuntu via usb em HP pavilion dv6 com o chip amd a8 ?
<ricardoromao> quando tento instalar, a tela desliga e nao consigo fazer mais nada, chega até escutar as batucadas dizendo que o X carregou, mas a tela fica desligada
<udk> pqatsi: bao?
<pqatsi> udk: a lot tired
<udk> pqatsi: heh. eu tb
<udk> pqatsi: foda eh que ficar o dia inteiro andando no frio da um treco nas costas hehehe
<udk> hoje nao tava tao frio, mas ontem...
<pqatsi> udk: ah, eu chutei esse semestre na usp por conta da daniela, tive que voltar com os anti depressivos, to literalmente no meio do mato
<udk> woohoo, 2 graus amanha :/
<udk> pqatsi: putz, foda
<xdoctor> Celso: slack ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-26
<nntp> sistematico, foi uma energia tao negativa que travou tudo aqui
<nntp> tive que dar dedao
<nntp> sistematico, eu uso so pra instalar dll e font
<nntp> sistematico, hoje ta sistematico
<nntp> agora deus deu pra mexer no meu linux sistematico  ?
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> está ai
<Seption> presiso de sua ajuda urgente
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> ?
<Seption> está ai
<Seption> ?
<Seption> Olha como esta meu desktop depois que eu atualizei meus drivers da nvidia
<Seption> http://i46.tinypic.com/30myfbo.png
<Seption> Sabe o que pode ser
<Seption> não estou vendo a barra lateral
<Seption> nao estou vendo nada
<Seption> Alguem ai
<Seption> para me ajudar?
<nntp> unity --reset
<nntp> to jantando
<sistematico> Seption: Desabilita os efeitos visuais de algum modo.
<sistematico> nntp: Foi mal tava jogando.
<sistematico> To jogando na verdade..
<ermi> olá a todos algguem conhece o irc da comunidade java
<Seption> federal@federal:~$ unity --reset
<Seption> ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<Seption> federal@federal:~$
<Seption> nntp
<sistematico> ermi: #java-br ?
<sistematico> Seption: man unity
<ermi> obrigado!!!!
<Seption> sistematico
<Seption> como?
<Seption> não intendiu
<sistematico> Seption: man = manual
<sistematico> Seption: unity = comando
<sistematico> man comando
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> tava jantando
<nntp> entao
<nntp> sistematico, jogando o q?
<nntp> eu nao lembro se eh unity-shell
<nntp> ele volta a barrinha
<nntp> rapa vo instalr um bunutu na minha vm
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> só voce pode me ajudar
<Seption> helllllllllllllllp- meeeee
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> cara usa o sistematico um poco ae ele eh ferao
<kernel> nntp, hoje a conexao do lado está horrivel
<kernel> só caindo ;(
<nntp> nossa to doido coloquei 2 cds na unidade
<nntp> kernel
<nntp> kernel, o ara manjou neh kkk
<nntp> kernel, da um reset no router
<kernel> manjou nao, ele nem sabe mexer em router
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<Seption> pode ser pow
<Seption> sistematico
<kernel> se tivesse manjado tinha trocado a senha
<Seption> como voce pode me ajudar?
<kernel> fodz eu tou com uma baita dor de barriga
<kernel> cruel >/
<LACabeza> alguém ai tá com problema ao acessar o github? no meu firefox/chrome, as funções que é de ajax nenhuma funciona...
<LACabeza> e pior que em outros computadores e nas minhas máquinas virtuais funciona normal
<LACabeza> já até mandei um email pro pessoal do suporte deles, mas não souberam me responder.
<nntp> sistematico, hoje ta chato nao fala com a gente
<Seption> delet
<Seption> *_*
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> tiver que instalar o backup que eu tinha aqui
<Seption> :(
<Seption> amanha vou ver como vou resolver isso
<Seption> :(
<Seption> Linux federal 3.2.0-33-generic #52-Ubuntu
<Seption> :(
<sistematico> Opa..
<sistematico> Seption, nntp: Voltei.
<sistematico> Desculpa.
<Seption> sistematico
<Seption> tranquilo
<Seption> vou-me deitar agora
<Seption> até amanha
<sistematico> Jogo, vendas no ML, Site...
<sistematico> Muita informação ao mesmo tempo! uhuhuhuhuh
<Seption> isso é bom!
<sistematico> Seption: Abraço meu amiguinho.
<Seption> sistematico
<Seption> como eu solicito
<Seption> um vhost
<Seption> ?
<sistematico> vhost? Onde?
<Seption> aqui na rede
<sistematico> Você quer um Bounce, ou BNC né?
<sistematico> Pra ficar logado dia a noite?
<sistematico> Dia *e noite.
<Seption> não não
<Seption> vhost mesmo
<sistematico> Ah!
<Seption> Seption@seption.gato
<Seption> tipo isso
<Seption> tendeu
<Seption> ao invez do mu ip
<sistematico> Igual o meu lucas@freebsd/lover
<Seption> do meu
<Seption> yes
<sistematico> Icho acho que chama-se CLOAK.
<nntp> entao
<nntp> tava ali
<nntp> isso eh cloak sim
<nntp> tem q pedir no canal freenode
<sistematico> Você tem que setar um nick alternativo, e pedir pra alguem do Staff da FreeNode setar o cloak pra você.
<Seption> ok
<Seption> bog
<Seption> obg
<Seption> até amanha
<nntp> flw semeion
<sistematico> Até.
<nntp> flw Seption
<nntp> mal ae semeion
<sistematico> nntp: Agora, por exemplo, um cloak assim: lucas@sistematico.org
<nntp> sistematico, meu amigo vc esta disperso hoje
<sistematico> Eu não sei como faz.
<sistematico> nntp: Sim.
<nntp> esse teu ae como vc fez ?
<nntp> pediu lah pra por bsdlover ?
<sistematico> Pedi pro const :)
<nntp> legal
<nntp> eu nem sei como ta o meu
<sistematico> Ele é um Developer do Core Team do FreeBSD, ele fica sempre tá no #FreeBSD
<nntp> unaf
<sistematico> nntp: Compraram muita coisa minha aqui.
<sistematico> Tô perdidasso.
<nntp> que bom cara
<nntp> natal
<sistematico> é
<nntp> natal ta ae neh
<sistematico> Pior que eu tô achando que cadastrei quantidade errada e vendi mais do que tenho.
<sistematico> Eram 4 mouses da Razer, e eu vendi 5, num entendi bem direito o que aconteceu.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> hehe
<paladinn> boa noite
<optimusprimem> paladinn, boa
<nntp> boa
<paladinn> :D
<nntp> duro que eh caro
<paladinn> gnome shell extension
<paladinn> nao tem muitas ne
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<RodrigO23> como vão
<RodrigO23> iai paladinn, quanto tempo em..kkkkk
<paladinn> :D
<paladinn> to vendo umas gnome shell extensions
<paladinn> queria achar uns tema bacana
<nntp> sistematico,
<nntp> sistematico, voce conhece evernote ??/
<RodrigO23> putz eu tava penando pra conseguir instalar o gnome 3 no freebsd
<RodrigO23> aoo sistematico
<paladinn> ah eu to só brincando um pouco... quero por openbox dps
<sistematico> nntp: Conheço.
<Chewbacca> eu tava olhando aqui
<Chewbacca> na hora de fazer o upgrade o quantal avisa que a placa de video vai dar pau aeuhae
<Chewbacca> Kakarot0, iae blz ?
<Kakarot0> e ae
<nntp> Kakarot0, me da ae a sala de novo eu perco toda hora
<nntp> kkk
<Kakarot0> nntp: to tentando fazer umas paradas
<nntp> que parada mano ?
<nntp> parada de q ?
<nntp> ^^
<Kakarot0> nntp: eu tenho uma sequencia de numero
<Kakarot0> tipo 0000008988910201289773485858574848 certo
<nntp> mmm
<Kakarot0> ta vendo que tem uma data dentro 102012
<Kakarot0> depois do 89
<Kakarot0> eu quero mudar essa data
<Kakarot0> para 092012
<Kakarot0> mas tipo e muita linha para mudar
<nntp> segunte
<nntp> tem q ter um padrao
<nntp> tipo a data começa na coluna tal
<nntp> ae pode rolar sim
<nntp> e com certeza tem um padrao
<Kakarot0> nntp: sim sim .. msa problema q nao tem delimitador tipo separado por : , " ' ` saca
<Kakarot0> é tudo junto
<Kakarot0> eu posso usar o cut para fazer isso
<Kakarot0> mostrar soh aquela area
<nntp> grep
<nntp> tem uma coisa no ubuntu que eu acho muito estranho eh a barra de menu aparecer em cima do nada ali na area de trabalho
<nntp> ]de todos app
<tiagoscd> dia
<Seption> Bom dia com alegria
<Seption> Chewbacca
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> está ai?
<debian6_man> Good morning
<Deivan> Bom dia.  Alguém tentou usar o skype e esta tendo falha de segmentação ao abrir?
<Deivan> Tive que fazer downgrade para a versão 2 que tenho aqui para continuar usando...  -.-
<Julivan> Olá, será que alguem pode me dar uma mão com o apt-get? não consigo fazer o update e o install
<Rudolf> Julivan: erro?
<Julivan> aham, diz que dá erro temporario no acesso ao br.archive
<Julivan> é um ubuntu server 12 x32
<Rudolf> Julivan: mude para us
<Rudolf> Julivan: e veja o que acontece
<Julivan> aham, no sources.list não?
<Rudolf> Julivan: sugiro mudar sua sources.list atual para sources.list.bck
<Rudolf> Julivan: e construir uma do zero
<Rudolf> Julivan: a não ser que tenha muitos hosts alternativos
<Rudolf> Julivan: dentro da sua sources.list
<Julivan> não, ela tá padrão
<Rudolf> Julivan: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Julivan> o estranho é que ontem ao instalr fiz o updtae numa boa, hoje cedo idem, qdo instalei o serv de dns, mas, agora pra instalar o serv de mail, fu...
<Julivan> Por ai ainda Rudolf?
<Rudolf> sim
<Julivan> cara, tentei alterar para us em vez de br e deu na mesma, alias, deu que os pacotes postfix, courier e procmail estão desaparecidos ou indisponiveis
<Julivan> no repogen, a lista gerada deu igual a que já tenho no meu sources.list
<Rudolf> Julivan: sinistro
<Rudolf> Julivan: bom, não tenho ubuntu para testar
<Rudolf> Julivan: o jeito é vc esperar alguém com ubuntu para testar contigo
<Rudolf> Julivan: sua versão é 12.10?
<Julivan> Eu to com um Ip por dhcp da minha rede e um estático pra esse servidor, nada a ver isso? ou pode ser essa a razao do problema?
<Julivan> não rudolf to com uma 12.04 LTS
<Rudolf> se e somente se vc não conseguir fazer um poing ou traceroute
<Rudolf> vc fez apt-get update e acabou corretamente?
<Julivan> hoje mais cedo sim, qdo fui confugurar o servidor de DNS,, qdo fui confugurar o serv de mail é que comecou a dar erro
<Julivan> são duas máquinas virtuais, trabalho de curso, se pingam numa boa (servidor e cliente), mas, dá erro qdo vou fazer o update pra instalar os programas pro servidor de mail
<Rudolf> Julivan: tem que ver se pingam a rede filho
<Rudolf> Julivan: para instalar pacote vc não vai apontar uma para a outra
<Rudolf> Julivan: e sim para os servidores externos
<Julivan> vou dar uma olhada
<Rudolf> Julivan: não tem proxy?
<Rudolf> Julivan: primeira coisa o apt-get update tem que funcionar corretamente
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  bom dia
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: dia tche :)
<Julivan> pra testar a rede externa, pingo pra qual IP
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  e ai tu chegou bem ai ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: sim, cheguei faz umas duas horas
<tiagoscd> tudo certinho
<tiagoscd> :)
<MarteX> bom dia a todos
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  que bom
<MarteX> é possivel montar um diretorio em outra particao(adicionada) ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: sim, depois que sair do trampo quero hibernar
<tiagoscd> heheh
<MarteX> tipo diretorio /var para ser mais especifico
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  bah eu também eu ainda não consegui dormir direito
<tiagoscd> MarteX: bom dia
<tiagoscd> mount --bind /var /mnt
<tiagoscd> um exemplo no caso
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: hehehe
<MarteX> tiagoscd, se eu coloca la no /etc/fstab vai de boa sera ?
<Rudolf> Julivan: pode ser para o servidor
<Rudolf> Julivan: para  uol
<Rudolf> Julivan: google.com
<tiagoscd> MarteX: creio que não
<tiagoscd> mas você pode jogar este comando
<tiagoscd> no rc.local por exemplo
<tiagoscd> /etc/rc.local
<MarteX> o --bind seria uma associacao de /var para /mnt ?
<MarteX> ou so um apontamento
<tiagoscd> é uma montagem mesmo, ele monta a pasta dentro da outra
<tiagoscd> mas assim, tem como colocar no fstab
<tiagoscd> só que precisa achar uma linha diferente pra fazer isso
<tiagoscd> provavelmente passando bind como uma das opções de montagem
<tiagoscd> de acordo com o que pesquisei MarteX
<MarteX> to precisando fazer isto com a pasta de emails q ta lotando o hd, dae adicionei mais uma unidade
<tiagoscd>  /var  /mnt none bind 0 0
<MarteX> e nao tava querendo formata tudo denovo hehe
<tiagoscd> entendi
<MarteX> vo testar aq pra v c vai funciona no /var/vmail
<ACGalvao> bom dia a todos
<ACGalvao> Bom dia Ursinha
<Rudolf> dia
<ACGalvao> bomm dia
<amigomario> bom dia
<amigomario> tem como instalar o Ubuntu em cima do windows XP?
<amigomario> bom dia
<ACGalvao> bom dia
<ACGalvao> em cima vc quer dizer particionado?
<ACGalvao> ou formatar e instalar o ubuntu?
<amigomario> manjo muito pouco sobre o ubuntu e gostaria de instalar em cima do windows xp - Tem como
<amigomario> ou
<ACGalvao> tem
<ACGalvao> vc ja ta caomo cd do ubuntu ou um pendrive?
<amigomario> de forma que possa rodar de um atalho
<ACGalvao> vc quer dizer em maquina virtual?
<amigomario> estou baixando a ultima versão 12.10
<ACGalvao> vc quer ter os dois sistemas?
<amigomario> como funcina a maquina virtual?
<amigomario> sim os dois sistemas
<ACGalvao> e um programa que cria uma maquina virtual e vc instala o ubuntu
<ACGalvao> dentro do windows
<ACGalvao> melhor eu cho vc instalar dentro do windows com o cd do ubuntu
<amigomario> é a unica maneira de rodar o ubuntu?
<ACGalvao> vc ta com o cd ai?
<amigomario> como citei estou baixando
<ACGalvao> quando estiver pronto vc coloca no drive e como windows aberto vc click para insatalar e le vai dar as opcoes
<ACGalvao> e muito facil
<amigomario> ok, então não preciso de mais nada?
<ACGalvao> so baixar e colocar em cd ou pendrive
<amigomario> ele vai rodar como um atalho?
<ACGalvao> nao, ao iniciar vc vai escolher quao o sistema vc vai querer
<amigomario> como assim?
<ACGalvao> na inicializacao vai parecer as opcoes de ubuntu ou windows
<ACGalvao> ai vc escolhe
<amigomario> então não tem como rodar os dois ao mesmo tempo
<ACGalvao> so em maquina virtual como disse
<amigomario> a onde acho para baixar e que maquina virtual?
<ACGalvao> de uma lida nisso http://www.profissionaisti.com.br/2009/02/instalando-ubuntu-via-windows-com-wubi/
<amigomario> desculpas mas não entendo quase nada de linux
<ACGalvao> de uma lida nesse artigo
<ACGalvao> eu tambem nao entendo muita coisa e fui aprendendo lendo e fazendo
<amigomario> meu amigo pelo que li não é uma maquina virtual e sim dual boot
<amigomario> tem alguém ai?
<amigomario> meu amigo pelo que li não é uma maquina virtual e sim dual boot
<ACGalvao> amigomario, http://www.pinceladasdaweb.com.br/blog/2010/02/08/instalar-ubuntu-em-uma-maquina-virtual-no-windows/
<Fisico> Rudolf:  checa seu email
<optimusprimem>  
<Rudolf_> optimusprimem:
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, ?
<Fisico> Rudolf_: q q achou?
<Rudolf_> Fisico: pura viagem
<Rudolf_> huheiuehieuhieh
<Rudolf_> num entendi chongas
<Junior_> Bom dia! Gostaria de saber como faço para instalá o Ubuntu no meu ultrabook pelo pendrive?
<optimusprimem> Junior_, se ele veio o windows usa o linuxliveusb.com/en/download ou com linux tbm... se veio sem algum OS so ir em outra maquina fazer
<Junior_> obrigado
<Junior_> vou tentar
<optimusprimem> Junior_, veja aki tbm http://goo.gl/9pNph
<paulor> Obrigado
<nntp> boa tarde o/
<tiagoscd> tarde :)
<nntp> boa tarde!
<nntp> amsg :)
<mark06> o google caiu?
<rcbdesigner> boa tarde
<rcbdesigner> alguém mais está com problemas para acessar o google?
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVfkx0gvXaM
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> boa tarde
<nntp> hal o/
<MarconM> dev /
<Jibunto> Hi[]
<Jibunto> Oi alguem para ajudar?
<nntp> Jibunto, ??
<Jibunto> pra q serve a pariçao swap?
<nntp> Jibunto, o swap eh uma area de troca de memoria
<Jibunto> mas se eu deixar de cira-la trara algum problema?
<nntp> nao instala
<Jibunto> nao cara
<Jibunto> no fedora
<Jibunto> tipo na hora de cirar partiçao
<nntp> qqtem ?
<Jibunto> quando vc vai la v cpode cirar partiçoes
<Jibunto> eu só criri uma de boot e uma para o sistema nao criei a swap
<Spiga> quantal saiu da release?
<nntp> Jibunto, ele cria pro c
<nntp> pode ver ae
<Jibunto> mas cara tipo eu tava dando uma pesquisada
<Jibunto> vi um video do cara instalando
<Jibunto> e um cara escreveu no comentario
<Jibunto> "Por que vc n criou uma partiçao swap?"
<Jibunto> E ele responde : "Se vc tem +de 2gb de ram n precisa"
<nntp> nada haver
<Jibunto> amanha lança a versao 18 do fedora
<nntp> aham
<Jibunto> eu vou baixar e vo instalar
<Jibunto> e quero saber se eu preciso criar uma partiçao swap
<nntp> boa sorte
<nntp> cria sim
<nntp> eu uso fedora
<Jibunto> quantos gb ponho nela?
<nntp> /dev/sda1   *        2048     2050047     1024000   83  Linux
<nntp> /dev/sda2         2050048    12290047     5120000   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<nntp> /dev/sda3        12290048  1445890047   716800000   83  Linux
<nntp> /dev/sda4      1445890048  1576962047    65536000   83  Linux
<nntp> 4giga
<Jibunto> é sempre o drobo da minha ram?
<Jibunto> dobro*
<nntp> nao
<nntp> pode fazer de qualquer tamanha
<nntp> o
<nntp> mas eu goso de por 4 gigas
<nntp> eu tenho 4 de ram
<nntp> dae eu uso o mesmo pra swap
<nntp> eu agora to usando 18 megas no meu swap
<nntp> e 1,2 gb de ram
<Jibunto> am como assim?
<Jibunto> tem q limitar quanto de ram usar?
<Jibunto> entao vai ficar assim
<Jibunto> Vou fazer Dual boot
<Jibunto> 1-Windows
<Jibunto> 2-Boot
<Jibunto> 3-Swap
<Jibunto> 4-Fedora
<Spiga> que estranho meu nautilus ta zuado.
<nntp> quem usa o mint ?
<Spiga> eu
<Rudolf> Spiga: pesamesssss
<Rudolf> heuhieuheiuh
<Spiga> to nem ai... para o que outros dizem
<Spiga> Rudolf: porque?
<Rudolf> Spiga: se vc está nem aí, por que quer saber por que?
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehieuheiuheiuhe
<nntp> neh
<Rudolf> pura antítese
<Spiga> qual problema com mint?
<nntp> cinamon ou mate ?
<nntp> nao tem problema noa
<nntp> to fazendo uma pesquisa apenas
<Spiga> gnome 3.0
<Spiga> 3.6
<nntp> mm
<nntp> ese gnome eu nao engoli ele ainda
<Rudolf> nntp: KY
<Spiga> cinnamon instavel de mais ...
<nntp> ae entra neh Rudolf
<Spiga> mate nao vai pegar e passado... gnome 2.x
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> gnome 3,4 ainda noa engoli
<nntp> o 3,6 eh mesma coisa
<Spiga> eu gostei .
<nntp> nao tem gerenciador de janela que presta ainda
<Spiga> achei que ficou bem leve melhor que o unity
<nntp> unity eh horrivel
<nntp> tem uns lace bizzaro no unity
<paladinn> quem tem um script de rotina de backup por ftp ???
<paladinn> se tiver no github melhor ainda
<Spiga> unity so e horrivel porque a programação dele é pesada de mais
<Spiga> ele e lerdo em comparação gnome3
<nntp> eu nao to feliz com nenhum dos 2 nao
<Spiga> nntp: ta usando o que? kde?
<paladinn> hein galera
<paladinn> um sh maroto
<paladinn> que faça um backup bonito por ftp ... e ainda com uns echo na tela
<nntp> fedora com gnome
<nntp> paladinn, faz ae mano
<nntp> paladinn, estuda um pouco
<paladinn> eu fiz
<paladinn> parou numa linha
<paladinn> moh zica , ai deu a hora de ir embora... e to aqui em casa
<Rudolf> paladinn: pq não scp?
<Rudolf> paladinn: mais seguro
<Rudolf> paladinn: e vc ainda pode usar o rsync
<paladinn> estudo mto nntp, sou programador... to aprendendo agora a parte de linux... só sei linguagem
<paladinn> sim Rudolf peguei na mão agora, to virgem nisso
<paladinn> só fiz uma rotina de backup de mysql
<paladinn> conecta no servidor remoto, cria um .sql zipado ja e joga na pasta que quero
<paladinn> básico
<paladinn> agora um scp com rsync é average for me
<paladinn> coloquei na cron
<Rudolf> rsync -uvr --progress -e "ssh -P porta" user@host:~/pastadeorigem/ /pasta/de/destino/
<paladinn> do de mysql ta legal... ta rodando bem
<paladinn> agora sou sysadmin e dba no trampo
<Rudolf> em um script, --progress e -v (verbose) são inuties
<Rudolf> inúteis
<paladinn> valeu Rudolf apavoroooooo
<paladinn> vo da um man rsync e dar uma estudada
<Rudolf> -u update
<Rudolf> -r recursive
<Rudolf> paladinn: cuidado com o rsync
<Rudolf> paladinn: sugiro muitos testes
<Rudolf> paladinn: ainda mais se incluir comandos de delete
<Rudolf> paladinn: vc pode deletar a origem
<Rudolf> paladinn: ou deletar o destino
<paladinn> hum
<paladinn> vou pra academia e já volto... tenho q freelar ainda um site e já vou vendo o rsync... fui
<nntp> Rudolf, vc usa kde ? kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: não, fluxbox
<Rudolf> nntp: pq?
<nntp> to querendo mudar de wm
<Rudolf> nntp: boa sorte nas experiências
<nntp> pcomo asim ?
<nntp> como assim ?
<Rudolf> nntp: para escolher, vai ter que experimentar né
<nntp> humhum
<Spiga> usa o que é facil de usar
<Spiga> uso gnome pela praticidade
<Spiga> odeio ficar configurando menu.
<kernel> como eu vejo a carga da minha bateria no ubuntu 12.04
<nntp> eu nem importo de configurar nada nao quero eh um lance que seja leve e bonito
<nntp> to quase metendo eh um xfce mesmo
<nntp> clean
<Spiga> leve e bonito MAC OS X
<Spiga> pronto .
<Rudolf> kernel: apt-get install acpi && acpi
<kernel> acpi ja esta instalado
<nntp> xfce tem nada haver com macosx
<kernel> dou o comando acpi mais nao acontece nada
<kernel> ;\
<kernel> e agora Rudolf
<Rudolf> seu sistema não tem suporte ao seu hardware
<Rudolf> procure descobrir quais os drivers necessários para isso
<kernel> mais quando ta fraca ele fica la em cima
<kernel> hj mesmo ficou
<kernel> e quando carrega tbm
<Rudolf> apt-get install acpid && acpi
<Rudolf> pode ser que o acpid ajude o acpi funcionar
<kernel> acpid já é a versão mais nova.
<kernel> O seguinte pacote foi instalado automaticamente e já não é necessário:
<kernel>   libxss1
<Rudolf> apt-get autoremove
<Rudolf> por conta e risco
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuh
<kernel> kkkkk
<kernel> remover o libss1?
<kernel> libxss1
<kernel> o.O
<kernel> esse jupiter serve pra que
<kernel> será que ele nao ajuda
<Rudolf> jupiter????
<kernel> é um gerenciador de energia
<Rudolf> nunca vi na vida
<kernel> só posso ver a carga da minha bateria atravez do acpi?
<Rudolf> conky
<Rudolf> gkrellm
<Rudolf> bbacpi
<kernel> instalei o gkrellm
<kernel> ele tem umas opçoes
<kernel> mais a opçao da bateria nao tem
<kernel> tem cpu0 pu1 proc disco
<kernel> como faço pra por Rudolf  a opção da bateria
<Rudolf> kernel: provavelmente está separado em algum pacote
<Rudolf> kernel: apt-cache search gkrellm
<Kakarot0> opa \o
<nntp> nossa agora meu gnome nao temrina sessao kkk que lixo
<Spiga> lol
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> agora fico bom
<kernel> achei aqui
<MarconM> nntp: e ae fiw
<MarconM> tem visto xispirito
<MarconM> kernel: \o
<nntp> teve ae fds
<nntp> vo da um reboot ae e venho
<Spiga> to achando que a pecinha que senta entra cadeira e o PC
<Div_By_Zero> Boa noite pessoal, alguém aqui programa java utilizando o netbeans?
<nntp> voltei
<Div_By_Zero> Alguém leu a minha msg?
<nntp> ?
<Div_By_Zero> boa noite pessoal, sei que este não é o canal, porém quero saber se alguém aqui programa em java utilizando o netbeans como ide.
<Spiga> IDE?
<Spiga> aki a gente so usa SATA.
<paladinn> mSATA
<Spiga> ainda nao chegamos nessa tecnologia.
<Spiga> eu to lutando para conseguir 1 SATA para colocar no firewall mas o pessoal nao compra
<Spiga> po, preciso ir la jantar
<paladinn> :D
<kernel> deu certo meu acpi
<kernel> ;)
<paladinn> ae galera alguem me tira uma duvida ?
<al4nc4ds> kernel, hxr
<kernel> al4nc4ds, carder
<kernel> lol
<al4nc4ds> kernel, banker
<al4nc4ds> lol
<kernel> hiUHEiAUE
<al4nc4ds> laranja
<Fulano> alguém pode me ajudar a ver se meu ftp está funcionando?
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-27
<al4nc4ds> paladinn, diga
<paladinn> to confuso a respeito de backup por ftp
<al4nc4ds> Fulano, o hxr kernel e bom para isso sftp ssh etc...
<al4nc4ds> filezilla e r0x
<Fulano> al4nc4ds: na verdade eu levantei um servidor FTP no freebsd mas as pessoas não estão conseguindo conectar nele de fora . De dentro eu consigo
<al4nc4ds> ae kayo
<al4nc4ds> ops
<al4nc4ds> kernel,
<al4nc4ds> tu q usa freebsd da uma moral para o cicrano ae
<paladinn> Fulano
<paladinn> liberou on ipfw ?
<Fulano> bem, estou com firewall type "OPEN" . mas imagino que deva ser algo de firewall mesmo
<paladinn> sim filhote
<paladinn> filezilla é legal pra ftp no debian ?
<paladinn> windows only
<paladinn> que merda
<Fulano> filezilla é cliente, não? ou é servidor idem
<Spiga> aeeee
<Spiga> globalmenu voltou a funcionar
<Spiga> alguem sabe algum comando para mostrar o site ... pelo IP
<Spiga> ?
<xispirito> Spiga: mostrar,no browser?
<Spiga> quero saber de qual site e esse ip
<Spiga> 65.49.14.55
<paladinn> q treta instalar o sublime text-2 no debian OH
<paladinn> ping ?
<Spiga> aki nao apareceu
<xispirito> Spiga: dápara usar dig e ver o domínio dele
<paladinn> nossa
<paladinn> mostrar o site pelo ip
<Spiga> dig -x?
<paladinn> é um feito historico
<xispirito> bom, meu dig não tem -x =D
<Spiga> o meu tem
<nntp> xisprito o kakaroto tava atraz do c ae hoje
<xispirito> é que meu dig é filho do matusalém 4.4BSD
<xispirito> nntp: que milagre ele por aqui
<xispirito> nntp: e mais, nunca tem ninguém atrás de mim, NUNCA
<nntp> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20501091
<nntp> que isso xispirito vc eh querido aqui no canal
<paladinn> :D
<xispirito> podem estar me procurando, mas atrás de mim, nah
<Div_By_Zero> boa noite
<xispirito> deve fazer uns dois anos que não vejo este nick na minha tela =D
<Spiga> descobri
<Spiga> viadinho usando ultrasurf aki
<paladinn> sublime text 2 instalado
<xispirito> Spiga: é isso ae =D
<Div_By_Zero> grande xispirito
<nntp> xispirito, eh o Marcom
<xispirito> nntp: sim sim
<nntp> kakaroto
<xispirito> Div_By_Zero: eae
<nntp> tava atraz de voce
<xispirito> não estava não
<xispirito> nem pensar que vai ter nego atrás de mim
<xispirito> nah
<nntp> vc tah cheio de seguidores xispirito
<nntp> conpra ky
<paladinn> :D
<paladinn> Account is validated.
<paladinn> You may now close this window and schedule a transfer with Backup Box. Thank you.
<nntp> ?/
<paladinn> backup box, não conhece ?
<nntp> usu isso nao
<xispirito> só tenho rsync
 * xispirito é pobre
<paladinn> https://mybackupbox.com/
<paladinn> é pra pobre xispirito
<paladinn> ninguém é burgues não
<paladinn> aqui é tudo hackers da favela
<paladinn> from the gueto
<paladinn> instalando um proftpd maroto
<xispirito> ainda não vi um hacker adinheirado
<xispirito> nenhum
<xispirito> podem ganhar dinheiro, mas dae param de jhackear
<paladinn> filosofia hacker ?
<xispirito> não sei, só algo que notei
<paladinn> o bom hacker é aquele...
<xispirito> implícito ou não, tem uma pitada de subversão na história toda
<nntp> aff esse cara do  backupobox ele usa windows kkk
<xispirito> paladinn: sei lá, voc olha o Linus, o Stallman, a galera do BSD .. ninguém érico
<nntp> esse  papo de raquer ae eh nob d+
<paladinn> então
<paladinn> vai saber se não tem o camaro na garagem
<paladinn> é estabilidade financeira
<paladinn> eles não esbanjam
<paladinn> mas são ricassos sim
<paladinn> entende ?
<paladinn> não tem como ser
<xispirito> pelo menos dão a entender que não
<paladinn> só se abrir mão e doar tudo pra unicef
<paladinn> claro
<xispirito> e a galera do BSD, tenho certeza que não são =D
<paladinn> vão pagar de ricão ?
<paladinn> ah
<paladinn> os cara não são ong
<paladinn> nem o bill gates parece que é rico
<paladinn> =P
<paladinn> pelo tipo dele
<nntp> nossa q papo aranha
<xispirito> pior é papo cobra
<xispirito> dai eu corro
<nntp> tipo os cara traz do c ?
<xispirito> não tem ninguém atrás de mim =D
<paladinn> olha pra quem te comeu
<xispirito> o.0
<nntp> kkkk
<xispirito> falando em te comeu, alguém viu a Patricia?
<nntp> o cara do backupbox usa windwos paladin
<paladinn> kkkkk
<paladinn> mas poxa é bem bolado
<paladinn> eu me cadastrei tem varias parada la
<nntp> ?/
<Spiga> reiniciar
<xispirito> o Stallman tem tanto dinheiro que começou a desenvolver um kernela vinte anos e até hoje não funciona direito, ele até desistiu, so tem uns cinco nego tentando ainda
<xispirito> aliás, eu queria ver isto pronto, seria. finalmente, um micro kernel livre
<paladinn> no fisl ?
<xispirito> nem sei de fisl
<paladinn> ou latino ware
<paladinn> alguem do RS ai ?
<xispirito> eu
<paladinn> q lugar ?
<xispirito> litoral, quase SC
<paladinn> conhece tres de maio ?
<xispirito> não
<Dane1>  paladinn: \o RS,
<paladinn> q litoral vc é
<xispirito> ué, daquele que tem mar
<xispirito> e depois da costa, oceano
<paladinn> chaves é vc
<xispirito> paladinn: norte =D
<debian6> @demacdolincoln olha to falando com você lá mano!
<paladinn> perto de sao francisco do sul ?
<xispirito> perto de Torres
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<xispirito> fala Rudolf
<paladinn> nossa meu debian ta chique, sublime, workbench , amp , git , xdebug
<paladinn> logo menos vo trocar o gnome por um openbox
<paladinn> ta rodando até d2lod :D
<paladinn> quero instalar depois um cpanel
<xispirito> disto dae tudo só conheço git o.0
<xispirito> xdebug eu posso adivinhar do que se trata
<paladinn> sim
<nntp> salada
<paladinn> ae
<paladinn> quem quiser ajudar, comecei no github
<paladinn> https://github.com/emersoncoder/sbf/blob/master/ftp_backup.sh
<paladinn> colaborem :D
<xispirito> sh =D
<paladinn> nóis é pobre mas é humirde
<xispirito> deixa eu ver
<paladinn> e limpinho xD
<xispirito> paladinn: e o que você quer mudar/adicionar?
<optimusprimem> paladinn, pode deixar ;D
<xispirito> aliás, poderia fazer funções e usar getopts, dae virava uma app
<paladinn> pode exter com rsync
<paladinn> extender
<paladinn> ou como colocar na crontab
<paladinn> vou documentar bem
<paladinn> uso sempre isso, tenho mto projeto web
<paladinn> olha meu host
<paladinn> www.hostbom.com
<xispirito> ftp_backup -d $diretórioFtpComOSArquivos -l $destinoLocal 0u $user -s $senha
<paladinn> é o dinheiro da pinga
<xispirito> mais ou menos assim
<paladinn> xispirito, commita la
<xispirito> s/Ou/-u/
<xispirito> paladinn: ah, isto é trabalho para umas cinco seis horas
<paladinn> github é uma rede social de coders/sysadmins/dba tudo
<Rudolf> "rede social" foi maldade
<nntp> kkk
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> o linus fez nesse sentido tambem
<paladinn> de contribuição
<paladinn> o kernel ta no github
<paladinn> olha
<paladinn> https://github.com/languages
<paladinn> https://github.com/popular/starred
<Rudolf> mas "rede social" tu rebaixou a merda do facebook
<xispirito> paladinn: se quiser um script meu que tem getopts implementado de exemplo, posto no dpaste
<paladinn> esse é meu favorito
<paladinn> https://github.com/languages/PHP/most_watched
<paladinn> ah
<paladinn> quando vc começar a usar git Rudolf
<paladinn> vc vai entender o q to falando
<paladinn> todo mundo pode ajudar
<paladinn> é mto melhor e diferente do q svn esses outros repositorios de versionamento
<paladinn> é um novo conceito, o linus merece por ter feito melhor e em menor tempo q todos
<Rudolf> paladinn: eu uso github jão
<paladinn> foda cara , o cara inventa o linux, o git
<Rudolf> paladinn: mas não viaja na maionese não
<paladinn> não viaja ?
<paladinn> do q ta falando então
<paladinn> https://github.com/facebook
<xispirito> paladinn: acho que ele se referiu ao conceito de rede social
 * xispirito : o mediador
<paladinn> ah
<paladinn> tudo bem Rudolf
<xispirito> cara, o frtune é a alegria do terminal
<xispirito> #fortune
<paladinn> vamu joga cs
<Rudolf> vamos estudar mecânica de fluidos
<xispirito> irráá
<Rudolf> caraio, sono
<paladinn> café
<Rudolf> ninguém merece essa vida de trabalhador/estudante
<Rudolf> e marido
<xispirito> eu oenso seriamente em largar tudo
<xispirito> #penso
<paladinn> quer sair do armario
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> nah =D
<Rudolf> we'll survive
<Rudolf> hey hey
<paladinn> KKKKKKKKKK
<xispirito> huahauh
<xispirito> sério, no fim das contas só estudo e trabalho e não vivo quase nada
<paladinn> quando vc morrer vai ter a eternidade toda para descansar e dormir
<paladinn> enquanto ta vivendo, abrindo o olho toda manha, agradece
<xispirito> mas dae eu vou estar morto o.0
<Rudolf> paladinn: concordo
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> mas cansa
<Rudolf> tem hora que é foda
<paladinn> cara... dia 21 ta ai
<xispirito> pronto
<xispirito> aeuehuaaheah
<paladinn> kkkkkkkkk
<paladinn> vamu ve no q da
<paladinn> depois é lucro
<paladinn> KKKKKKKKKKK
<xispirito> vai dar umdia de sol com temperatura amena e cheio de buinda de biquini na praia
<xispirito> aha
<paladinn> sei q vou trabalhar esse dia
<paladinn> KKKKKKK
<xispirito> na real eu vou montar uma banda denovo e parar com esta vida de laboratório
<xispirito> aha, vou
<paladinn> banda de q
<xispirito> Rock'n'Roll
<paladinn> só curto rock de 2000 pra baixo , the true classic rock
<Rudolf> paladinn: tipo?
<Rudolf> paladinn: Aerosmith?
<xispirito> é o que eu ouço também
<paladinn> os melhores albuns do u2 é 2000-
<xispirito> eu ouço coisas tipo Rainbow ( com Dio ), Dio =D, Black Sabbath e etc
<Rudolf> Megadeth
<Rudolf> Black SAbbath
<xispirito> Thrash Metal também
<Rudolf> Anthrax
<xispirito> sim
<Rudolf> Slayer
<paladinn> massacration
<nntp> Venom!
<Rudolf> Motley Crue
<paladinn> cara, adoro o 4shared, tudo quanto é musica baixo lá
<xispirito> quando adolescente, tive uma banda que tocava basicamente Slayer e Metallica
<Rudolf> doido véio
<Rudolf> heuheiuihe
<paladinn> legal
<xispirito> tinhamos certezxa absoluta que seriamos o novo Slayer lol
<xispirito> ahuaehuae
<xispirito> não rolou
<paladinn> mulecada jovem
<nntp> type o negative
<nntp> ironmaiden
<xispirito> hoje em dia estou mais voltado a Heavy Metal
<nntp> judasprist
<xispirito> é, Judas Priest nem tanto
<nntp> bah
<xispirito> é legal, mas tem horas que os falsetes doem os ovos
<nntp> cara parece que tomo uns pico de heroina
<nntp> vira os oi pra traz e canta
<nntp> sonzera d+
<xispirito> nntp: é que aqueles berros agudos já não me descem mais
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> passei um reveillon macabro uma vez com essa galera ae do judas eauhea
<nntp> sinistro
<paladinn> kkkk
<paladinn> sobrevivente
<xispirito> além de que, tenho gravado dentro do cérebro o Julgulator de cabo a rabo ..
<nntp> hoje eu escuto um iron de leves
<nntp> joss stone neh Rudolf
<Rudolf> alguém curte Jehtro Tull?
<nntp> vixe
<nntp> ae sim
<nntp> ian anderson
<nntp> tenho tudo deles
<xispirito> nunca fui muito, mas o Iron Maiden é profissional em transformar as mpusicas deles em mpusicas legais
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> iron eh bacana
<nntp> Rudolf, jehtro eh coisa de tomador de cogumelo kk
<optimusprimem> @curto Cannibal Corpse
<xispirito> lol, eu ouvia Tomb Of Multilated com meus treze anos
<xispirito> I, Cum, Blooooooood
<xispirito> hoje não desce mais
<Rudolf> Alice COoper
<nntp> nem
<nntp> cara eu do conta de escutar muita coisa hoje mais nao
<nntp> iron de leves
<xispirito> ando ouvindo muito Aerosmith
<xispirito> não as baladas, aquelas mais pegadas deles
<nntp> megadeath tmb rola
<Rudolf> xispirito: bon jovi também?
<nntp> de leves
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuheiuehiueh
<xispirito> Rudolf: nah, eles tem coisas boas
<nntp> bonjovis frutinhas
<xispirito> acredite
<nntp> nemm
<Rudolf> Biohazard
<Rudolf> Bad Religion
<xispirito> Bon Jovi dae já doi os ovo
<nntp> ae rudolf eh punkmetal
<nntp> ae sim
<nntp> som do surf
<Rudolf> Alice in Chain
<nntp> boa
<nntp> esse tmb tomava nos cano
<nntp> morreu doidao
<nntp> nirvana
<nntp> viss
<xispirito> eu estou vidrado no Rainbow com Dio
<nntp> gosto tmb
<nntp> nossa q gay
<xispirito> aha, não sai do player
<nntp> escreve rosinha ae
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> nah, é massa
<Rudolf> Skid Row
<Rudolf> algumas musicas do Kiss
<Rudolf> Sepultura
<xispirito> Kiss tem umas dez mpusicas que eu ouço
<Rudolf> aaaaaaa
<Rudolf> Ozzy
<Rudolf> adoro Ozzy
<xispirito> tipo Domino, Psycho Circus, Detroit Rock City ..
<nntp> nah
<nntp> ozzy eh fritex d+
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> Psycho Circus
<Rudolf> ouvia quando tinha 12 anos
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiueuhe
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> nntp: bemque você podeia ouvir o som em vez de ver a história do artista =D
<Rudolf> nem sabia o que era rock
<Rudolf> xispirito: tae uma coisa que não ligo
<nntp> xispirito, c tem q sacar os cara tmb
<Rudolf> xispirito: quem é quem
<xispirito> me interessa é o som
<nntp> tipo o raimudos o cara virou crente mano
<Rudolf> xispirito: isso
<nntp> eu curto eh um ramones
<Rudolf> dois
<Rudolf> EU QUERO VER O OCO
<xispirito> nah, muito alegre
<nntp> ixi
<Rudolf> Phil Collins
<xispirito> Raimundos é muito juvenil para mim
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> kenny rogers
<Rudolf> The Mist
<xispirito> motorhead?
<Rudolf> Godsmack
<nntp> the cult
<Rudolf> Green Day
<Rudolf> oxi
<xispirito> nah, Motorhead é o Rock'n'Roll
<Rudolf> Guns'n ROses
<nntp> guns teve a fase neh
<Rudolf> nntp: e só
<nntp> mtv
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiueh
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> Mercyful Fate
<Rudolf> ouvi aquele garage do metallica e fui ver
<nntp> nossa lembrei de um som aqui tmb
<Rudolf> que som
<xispirito> o problema maior do Guns é os fãs
<nntp> sister of mercy
<xispirito> "ah, ocara tá gordo, não gosto mais"
<nntp> todos os discos free na net
<Rudolf> xispirito: o maior problema é ele ter perdido muito daquela voz
<Rudolf> xispirito: foda-se ser gordo
<Spiga> maior problema do GUNS  e que eles sao uns merdas...
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, para im, é
<Spiga> sao modismo.
<xispirito> mas o que eu vejo o pessoal comentar é a gordice
<Rudolf> Spiga: foram
<Spiga> igual restart.
<Rudolf> Spiga: não são mais
<Rudolf> Spiga: ouve quem gosta
<Spiga> isso
<Rudolf> igual beatles
<nntp> http://www.the-sisters-of-mercy.com/
<Spiga> era modismo...
<Rudolf> slipknot
<xispirito> e a banda doSlash arrebenta ainda
<xispirito> o Snakepit
<Rudolf> White Zombie
<xispirito> pronto, Black Sunshine
<xispirito> essa ficou no player mais de ano
<xispirito> enfim, parece que não é só eu que quero chutar o balde e montar uma banda =D
<xispirito> aliás, pareçe que tecnologia atrae mpusicos e admiradores
<sLevin> Fala galera!
<sLevin> Boa noite a todos
<xispirito> noite
<optimusprimem> boa
<nntp> sim boa
<nntp> Rudolf, fala boa noite ae pro sLevin  tmb
<sLevin> então! eu tou com um problema aqui
<xispirito> se for dinheiro, esqueçe
<optimusprimem> sLevin, compartilha ele ae
<nntp> neh
<xispirito> tudo pé rapado aqui
<sLevin> eu instalei o mixmaster pra fazer uns testes de email
<nntp> turma do stallman ta braba
<sLevin> e decidi pular as configurações de linha de comando
<sLevin> só que n condigo enviar umas nenhum, da uns problemae etal
<sLevin> problemas e tal ***
<sLevin> enfim!
<xispirito> eu chuto que está desconfigurado =D
<sLevin> eu desinstalo com o apt-get
<sLevin> e reinstalo com o mesmo comando
<optimusprimem> sLevin, ja tentou usando as configuracoes q vc pulou ?
<sLevin> só que as configurações de linha de comando não voltam mais a aparece
<sLevin> JUSTAMETNE
<xispirito> sLevin: tente: apt-get purge mixmaster
<xispirito> e depois instale denovo
<optimusprimem> isso manda um purgee nele
<sLevin> olha aí >D
<sLevin> OK
<nntp> eh um purge
<nntp> install reinstall
<nntp> man apt-get
<xispirito> install --reinstall =D
<sLevin> putz..
<sLevin> fiz cedo demais
<nntp> http://br-linux.org/noticias/stallman-flauta.jpg
<sLevin> naum coloquei o --reinstall
<sLevin> e n deu certo
<sLevin> co tentar de novo
<sLevin> asuhaushausha
<xispirito> lol
<sLevin> que tiração eh essa com o stallman
<sLevin> tou viajando na piada aqui :P
<optimusprimem> eurri
<xispirito> Rudolf: o problema do Mercyful fate é o mesmo do Juda Priest
<xispirito> só que amplificado umas vinte vezes
<sLevin> galera
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> a banda, em si, o instrumental, é dearrebentar
<sLevin> tentei o lance da reinstalação e as opções de configuração pela linha de comando não apareceram novamente
<nntp> cara sLevin
<nntp> remove
<nntp> com purge
<sLevin> tentei mandar e apareceu um erro diferente
<nntp> depois instala
<sLevin> Error: Multi-packet message without random remailers!
<xispirito> a não ser que tenha que usar dpkg-reconfigure
<xispirito> algo tipo dpkg-reconfigure #nomeMiateriosoQueSóOsDevDoDebianReconheçem
<Rudolf> kkkk
<xispirito> sim, porque é sempre o mais inusitado
<sLevin> kkkkkkkkkk
<sLevin> ok
<nntp> ele ta e sem conf
<xispirito> e o tradicional salvador da pátria /etc/seuprograma.conf?
<xispirito> será que não tem?:
<sLevin> bem, eu tenho o arquivo conf sim...
<nntp> http://wjlanders.users.sourceforge.net/mixprimer.html
<sLevin> só n sei oq fazer com ele
<xispirito> isto me lembrou uma vez que fui configurar uma app via regedit
<xispirito> cara, é de morrer
<nntp> entao tem q ler mano
<xispirito> sLevin: eu sei o que fazer: editar
<nntp> tipo
<nntp> next
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> next
<nntp> nao vira aqui nao
<xispirito> dois terminais: 1> man mixmaster : 2 > vi suaconf.conf
<nntp> Mixmaster installation and set up
<nntp> http://wjlanders.users.sourceforge.net/mixprimer.html
<nntp> aqui eh a pagina oficial do projeto sLevin http://mixmaster.sourceforge.net/
<optimusprimem> sLevin, vc tem o zlib 1.1.4 instalado ?
<sLevin> deixa eu conferir com syanptic
<xispirito> no KDE apareceu um tal Apper, legal ele para gerenciar pacotes
<xispirito> é tipo a lojinha do Ubuntu, mas sem as frescuras
<nntp> ae vo nessa ae boa noite ae pro time e pro pessoal do bot  ae
<xispirito> nntp: falou
<nntp> http://www.owlriver.com/projects/stallman000124/graphics/Stallman_BSD.JPG
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> ahuahueaahuuhhuaehu
<xispirito> que chapéu é aquele?
<xispirito> lol
<nntp> soh tem maluco
<nntp> flw
<xispirito> e eu vou ali
<xispirito> depois volto aqui
<sLevin> xispirito_off
<sLevin> onde que eu acho os arquivos de configuração
<sLevin> gale ??
<sLevin> galera **** ?
<optimusprimem> sLevin, oi mano
<optimusprimem> vc tem o zlib ?
<optimusprimem> dpkg -l | grep zlib
<mark06> alguém teve o google caindo hoje?
<debian6> sim, caiu sim de tarde
<debian6> fiquei sem xonsaeguir logar mais de 30 minutos
<debian6> *conseguir
<sLevin> optimusprimem,
<sLevin> deu problema com ele agorinha
<mark06> debian6: qual seu provedor
<sLevin> eu decidi deixar o apt-get de lado e baixar o pacote do site
<sLevin> o tar.gz
<debian6> oi
<sLevin> instalei e tal.. agora ele tah pedindo o zlib
<optimusprimem> isso
<optimusprimem> baixa o zlib
<mark06> debian6: ah estranho, o meu é NET
<debian6> é, mas aqui a Google caiu hoje e ficou um tanto de tempo sem conectar...
<mark06> debian6: mas acho que era um problema com o link da Embratel, relacionado a roteamento, não sei
<mark06> debian6: aqui também, nem pelo ip ia, e não só o google.com, gmail.com também
<mark06> até o xmpp (gtalk) caiu
<Guest92608> Oi
<Guest92608> Oi
<optimusprimem> Guest92608, Ola
<rsser> isso é bom? ==> http://br-linux.org/2012/gnu-guix-nova-distribuicao-trara-pacotes-instalaveis-pelo-usuario-sem-privilegio-de-root/
<lsddd> alguem
<lsddd> aqui ja usou centos?
<nntp> bom dia todos!
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<nntp> oi sistematico c tah bom ? e as vendas de natal como andam ?
<sistematico> Degavar.
<nntp> mas isso ae tende a melhorar
<Rudolf> dia 30 sai primeira parcela do 13º
<Rudolf> povo vai começar a queimar dinheiro
<Rudolf> falha no ssh do ubuntu senhores
<Rudolf> atualizem
<Rudolf> srsrsr
<Rudolf> Ubuntu Security Notice USN-1640-1
<Rudolf> November 26, 2012
<nntp> parei de usar ubuntu haeuhea
<Rudolf> nntp: nossa, vendo logs de um cliente
<Rudolf> nntp: a camera dos caras ficam mandando pacotes para o fabricante na china
<nntp> hehe os china sao foda mano
<nntp> se tu ver o  tanto de nego atoa querendo invadir meu server aqui todo dia c pira Rudolf
<Rudolf> nntp: sim, aqui fica batendo também
<Rudolf> 22, 23, 53, 80, 3389
<nntp> aqui eh a 80
<Rudolf> mas vc tem server aí?
<Rudolf> eu nem tenho
<nntp> tenho
<Rudolf> nntp: coloca um ips
<Rudolf> nntp: aka snort
<Rudolf> nntp: para bloquear em tempo real
<nntp> to quase pondo um ip fixo aqi em casa
<Rudolf> Ta virando DEFAULT dizer que não existem problemas, alias, vivemos em um
<Rudolf> país onde a internet é maravilhosamente rápida (sonho), que por um servidor
<Rudolf> com 10 mbps paga-se mais, do que um servidor de 10 gbps em Amsterdam.
<Rudolf> Já comentei isso uma vez tempos atrás, quero ver na Copa do Mundo, por onde
<Rudolf> é que vai sair todo o tráfego gerado ...
<Rudolf> Tivemos um exemplo maravilhoso neste último final de semana do "fake" Black
<Rudolf> Friday, onde a maioria dos sites, e seus "provedores de sucesso"
<Rudolf> simplesmente não aguentaram o tranco ...
<Rudolf> Só quem estava pela Akamai suportou ... e agora? Rsss
<Rudolf> Att,
<Rudolf> Rafael
<nntp> eu quero eh ver o oco
<ACGalvao> bom dia
<ACGalvao> to com problema com o microfone interno do meu note
<ACGalvao> alguem pode me ajudar?
<sistematico> ACGalvao: Podemos, somente se falar o problema.
<Rudolf> ligando bola de cristal em 3, 2, 1...
<Rudolf> conectado
<sistematico> uaheaiuheiaueaheiauehaeiaeuaehia
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: pela minha bola de cristal aqui, é provável que seu microfone interno não esteja funcionando
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: acertei?
<sistematico> Crystal Ball: Online.
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: alsamixer te mostra o que?
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: use o tab para ver tudo
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: e o m, para "unmutar"
<Rudolf> ou desmutar
<ACGalvao> valeu vou fazer aqui Rudolf
<ACGalvao> Rudolf, deu a seguinte mensagem " Este dispositivo de som não possui nenhum controle de captura. "
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> que bizarro
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: mas o som sai normal?
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: nenhum MIC?
<ACGalvao> saida de audio normal, mais a entrada nao funciona
<ACGalvao> aparece como se o microfone interno ta instalado
<ACGalvao> mais nao funciona
<ACGalvao> eu instalei o ubuntu 12.10 64bits ta rodando blz muito bom
<ACGalvao> mais deu esse probleminha
<Rudolf> bizarro
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: antes funcionava?
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: ah, utilize F6 para escolher o dispositivo
<ACGalvao> funcionava na versao 32 bits
<sistematico> Tem que ver, porque apesar de ser interno, o microfone pode ser USB.
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: verifica se vc não está vendo apenas o pulseaudio
<Rudolf> sistematico: argh!
<sistematico> eh
<Rudolf> sistematico: vulgo lixoso
<sistematico> eu já vi isso
<ACGalvao> F6 e agora escolho o que?
<Rudolf> sistematico: não tive o desprazer
<sistematico> Rudolf: A Steam zuou meu apt..
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: o que tiver para escolher uai
<sistematico> :|
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: eu não to vendo
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: fuce
<sistematico> Rudolf: Criou uma arquitetura chamada steam no /var/lib/apt/arch
<sistematico> Abaixo de amd64
<ACGalvao> - padrao
<Rudolf> sistematico: de nada sei de steam
<ACGalvao> 0 Hd-Audio Generic
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: só esses dois?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Já consertei, mas deu trabalho.
<ACGalvao> 1 HDA ATI Sb
<ACGalvao> esses 3
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: entre em 1 por 1
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: alias, são dois
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: o default é um deles
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: e verifique se algum tem MiC
<ACGalvao> HDA ATI SB apareceu
<ACGalvao> as duas barra de mic eu coloquei no maximo
<ACGalvao> tenho que reiniciar?
<Rudolf> teoricamente não
<ACGalvao> nao funciona ainda
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: e como vc está testando?
<ACGalvao> to testando no hangout
<ACGalvao> e tentando gravar algum soim
<ACGalvao> som
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: pode ser que na versão nova o sistema tenha suporte a todos os seus dispostivos de som, o que não acontecia na versão antiga
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: tente um programa que suporte escolher dispositivo, como skype, por exemplo
<Rudolf> alvaro: ou audacity
<ACGalvao> vou tentar aqui
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: ou audacity para verificar os dispositivos
<alvaro> ???
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: confirme também se vc está no grupo audio
<Rudolf> alvaro: malz, tab falho
<alvaro> ok  isso acontece rsrsrs
<ACGalvao> nao funcionou no skype
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: aparece opção de dispositivo de gravação?
<ACGalvao> no skype?
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: sim
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: ou no audacity
<ACGalvao> vou instalar o audacity
<ACGalvao> Rudolf, veja ai http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img145/4585/capturadetelade20121127.png
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: no HD-Audio Generic não tem nada?
<ACGalvao> nada
<ACGalvao> o audacuty nao captura som
<ACGalvao> algum problema no drive deve ser
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: ou no hardware (não necessariamente problema e sim design)
<ACGalvao> complicado
<ACGalvao> tava funcionando normal
<Rudolf> mas vc mudou não?
<ACGalvao> mudei so a versao do ubuntu
<ACGalvao> de 32 para 64
<ACGalvao> valeu Rudouf agora vou sair aqui. obnrigado
<xispirito> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFH36je9Hro
<PILLST> Oi tenho um servidor de sites ubuntu e esto acessando ele pelo PuttY e preciso fazer o download da pasta www
<xispirito> PILLST: scp
<PILLST> não entendi
<xispirito> use este comando, scp
<PILLST> fazendo o mesmo vou fazer o download da pasta para o pc que estou mexendo ?
<xispirito> PILLST: fornecendo os argumentos corretos e, tendo seu usuário acesso ao diretório www, sim
<PILLST> Eu estou em um windows 7 acessando via putty já estou na pasta /var/www acabei de colocar o comando e nada ocorreu oque é necessário para efetuar o procedimento ?
<xispirito> não, você precisa efetuar o scp doseu host, não do host que hospeda o arquivo
<xispirito> é preciso ter o sshclient instalado na máquina cliente
<xispirito> no caso de windows, não me pergunte porque eu passo longe disto dae
<PILLST> Certo mas no caso esto no momento em um windows e não tenho acesso a nem um linux no momento
<PILLST> estou com o mesmo aberto
<Rudolf> PILLST: usa o wnscp
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> winscp
<Rudolf> PILLST: ele faz a cópia no estilo copiar e colar do explorer
<Rudolf> PILLST: http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<PILLST> Certo estou fazendo o download do mesmo ai no caso seria fazer oque? instalar e acessar o meu server ?
<xispirito> falando em web, alguém tem um exemplo de código de um player html5?
<PILLST> Que tipo de player vc quer ? de musica ou video ?
<xispirito> os dois
<PILLST> Pq pelo q sei tem um player padrão do html5 vc escreve o comando e mostra onde esta o arquivo q ele ja cria o player
<xispirito> só na tag? tipo <video></video>?
<PILLST> é
<PILLST> não foi assim q vc fez ?
<Rudolf> PILLST: programa padrão windows cara
<Rudolf> PILLST: instalar e usar
<xispirito> PILLST: eu não fiz ainda
<Rudolf> PILLST: não necessita inteligência
<xispirito> bateu a vontade
<PILLST> é só vc iniciar o site com a abertura em html5 que só de por nas "tags" já rodará tudo
<xispirito> cara, QUE LEGAL =D
<xispirito> seguinte, tem que virar padrão isto dae
<PILLST> Essa é a ideia da facilidade e pratica no carregamento do html5
<PILLST> depois q comecei a usar não faço em outra linguagem
<PILLST> Rudolf: não sei se fiz o download
<Rudolf> PILLST: mistéééério
<PILLST> Se tipo eu quero faze o download de uma pasta q esta dentro da /var
<PILLST> entao eu tenho q ta na /var
<Rudolf> PILLST: vc vai em var e copia
<xispirito> o.0
<PILLST> Aparece um Download Zmodem mas ele fica dando tempo esgotado
<PILLST> :/
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> PILLST: tu tá ainda na instalação?
<Rudolf> PILLST: do winscp?
<PILLST> Eu to sendo burro com certeza deve ser algo bem simples
<PILLST> não ja terminei a instalão
<Rudolf> PILLST: download zmodem
<Rudolf> nem imagino o que vc está fazendo
<Rudolf> PILLST: vc conectou no seu servidor?
<PILLST> ja to mexendo no software e ja to conectado no meu servidor
<xispirito> next
<Rudolf> PILLST: foi até a pasta var
<xispirito> next
<Rudolf> PILLST: clicou com o botao direito e clicou em copy
<PILLST> exato to na pasta var
<Rudolf> PILLST: fim
<PILLST> não é q meu servidor só abe em modo de texto tendeu
<xispirito> Rudolf: de curioso, há alguma conversão na hora da cópia? porque o windows é ruim de reconheçer arquivo ..
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuehiuehiueieuhieh
<Rudolf> xispirito: existem alguns problemas quando o servidor usa utf-8
<Rudolf> PILLST: winscp é ssh cara
 * xispirito filosofa: programadores Web, um paradoxo
<Rudolf> PILLST: não tem nada de gráfico a não ser o lado do cliente
<PILLST> então se não tem grafico como vou clicar com o botão direito e copiar :/ ?
<xispirito> no mundo windows não há uma separação entre sistema e gráfico, por isto pessoas oriundas de lá confundem
<PILLST> voou dar um copy ?
<Rudolf> PILLST: nossa veio
<Rudolf> PILLST: tu tá mordendo o próprio rabo
<Rudolf> PILLST: tu é programador certo?
<Rudolf> PILLST: o winscp é apenas uma interface
<xispirito> PILLST: explicando, o programa inscp tem uma interface que roda na máquina cliente, ele acessa seu servidor, pega os dados, e com base nestes dados, monta uma interface para voc, seu servidor não tem a minima idéia que existe uma interface
<xispirito> #winscp
<Rudolf> PILLST: um cliente grafico para acesso ao ssh não gráfico
<PILLST> Rudolf: Faz quase 7 anos q num vejo um linux não lembro de nada a não ser apt-get kkkk sou adm de redes e programador de html preciso tirar um site q esta em um servidor antigo q eu nunca mexi de uma empresa nova pq vou mudar o site
<xispirito> adm de redes windows?
<PILLST> infelizmente sim :/
<PILLST> kkkkk
<Rudolf> PILLST: guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> PILLST: recomendo
<xispirito> não me deixe chegar perto dos servers ou formato tudo para Unix
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: dia
<xispirito> dia
<PILLST> sia
<PILLST> dia
<PILLST> kkkk
<felipealmeida> :)
<PILLST> Rudolf sei q estou parecendo impertinente, mas é q eu preciso de uma solução o mais rápido possivel num tem como vc escreve ai uma forma mais simples ou mais facil de eu fazer o download dessa pasta ? Eu só preciso de uma pasta e mais nada só ela ja me resolve tudo,
<PILLST> acredito q estou conectado certinho no meu server
<xispirito> Rudolf: vai lá, que a força esteja com você
<Rudolf> PILLST: no windows? não conheço
<PILLST> vejo certinho o terminal do ubuntu e estou em usr root
<PILLST> na pasta /var
<Rudolf> winscp cara
<Rudolf> se vc não consegue usar winscp não vejo como
<PILLST> certo
<xispirito> é algo tipo: conecta via winscp, copia e cola? ou ele copia para a "home" do user?
<PILLST> é este programa mesmo q estou utilizando
<xispirito> PILLST: conecta lá, entra na "pasta", dae copia e seja feliz
<felipealmeida> lol
<PILLST> certo to dentro da pasta /var
<PILLST> se eu der um dir vejo minha pasta www
<Rudolf> PILLST: dir?
<xispirito> mas entra via winscp /o\
<Rudolf> PILLST: tem certeza que está usando winscp?
<PILLST> ai eu só preciso oke dar um copy na pasta e vir no meu desktop do windows e dar um colar ?
<Rudolf> /o\/o\/o\
<felipealmeida> lol !
<Rudolf> noooooooossa
<Rudolf> PILLST: cara, vc só usa o winscp
<xispirito> não, só pode estar trolllando
<Rudolf> só isso
<xispirito> não é possível
<Rudolf> PILLST: abre o winscp
<Rudolf> PILLST: conecta pelo winscp
<Rudolf> PILLST: copia pelo winscp
<PILLST> copia como
<PILLST> é isso q eu num to entendo
<xispirito> perta com o botão direito do mouse =D
<felipealmeida> PILLST: F1
<xispirito> copy
<Rudolf> PILLST: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Jgx_Vblec
<xispirito> Rudolf: lembra do papo das escolas?
<Rudolf> PILLST: assiste, deve te desanuviar
<Rudolf> xispirito: heuheiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> xispirito: fear!
<PILLST>  [SSH] Server Version OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu6 [SSH] Logged in (password)  Last login: Tue Nov 27 11:35:35 2012 from 189.121.89.81 root@5e10b305-f86a-496c-ab18-6ed82d2cd2bd:~# cd /var root@5e10b305-f86a-496c-ab18-6ed82d2cd2bd:/var#
<PILLST> é nessa parte q eu to ;)
<xispirito> eu desisti
<felipealmeida> PILLST: winscp é um programa gráfico, se vc está digitando coisas
<PILLST> num tem tela grafica aki to direto no console
<felipealmeida> vc não está usnado oo programa certo
<Rudolf> PILLST: vc está usando o programa errado
<Rudolf> PILLST: vc não faz a copia pelo linux
<Rudolf> PILLST: faz direto pelo windows
<nntp> ae
<nntp> voltei
<nntp> qq eh o problema ?
<Rudolf> xispirito: será que se falar para ele subir o filezilla server ele consegue?
<Rudolf> nntp: nem queira saber
<nntp> mm
<xispirito> Rudolf: bleh, não sei
<PILLST> é o programa errado mesmo
<PILLST> por isso q estou dizendo q num tem como copiar
<nntp> pessoal da tv xuxa ta apanhando ae ?
<Rudolf> nntp: huheiuheiuieuhe
<xispirito> PILLST: e que tal usar o programa certo?
<felipealmeida> PILLST: então use o programa cert
<xispirito> seria de grande ajuda
<Rudolf> PILLST: use o programa certo a partir do sistema operacional certo
<felipealmeida> LOL
<Rudolf> BOL
<PILLST> é eu nunca vi o programa q vc me disse peguei o nome q vc digitou e joguei no google veio um cliente ssh... como eu disse q nao conhecia achei q era o correto ;)
<xispirito> o nome é: winscp
<Rudolf> PILLST: eu te mandei o link do programa
<xispirito> w-i-n-s-c-p
<Rudolf> 11:02 < Rudolf> PILLST: http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<xispirito> w
<xispirito> i
<xispirito> n
<xispirito> s
<xispirito> c
<xispirito> p
<PILLST> ta joga esse nome no google e clica no primeiro link e tu vai v a porcaria q aparece
<nntp> kkk
<felipealmeida> PILLST: vc saib aixando qq coisa que aparece no google?
<PILLST> ta joga esse nome no google e clica no primeiro link e tu vai v a porcaria q aparece.
<xispirito> PILLST: eu tenho cara de link de google?
<felipealmeida> num servidor Windows?
<xispirito> nah
<PILLST> WinSCP :: Free SFTP and FTP client for Windows
<PILLST> apareceu assim
<nntp> ainda mais   ssh client
<PILLST> me parece ser o correto
<PILLST> pelo nome
<PILLST> q ta escrito
<felipealmeida> é esse aí
<felipealmeida> não sei o que vc está rodando porém :P
<PILLST> por isso fiz o download
<Rudolf> 11:02 < Rudolf> PILLST: http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<PILLST> então na hora q eu cliquei aparece um programa via console
<felipealmeida> WinSCP não é de linha de comando, talvez até tenha uma ferramenta de linha de comando que venha junto
<felipealmeida> mas o aplicativo é gráfico
<PILLST> talvez seja na hora q eu instalei eu coloquei algo de console
<PILLST> mas ja apareceu agora pra mim a tela correta q é um software com duas telas uma windows e na outra meu servidor :D
<xispirito> eeeebaaaa
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Senhotes
<pauloolhos> Senhores
<xispirito> dia
<pauloolhos> Instalei o Debian 6.03
<pauloolhos> Agora instalei a versão 6.0.6
<PILLST> Vlw pela ajuda <felipealmeida> <Rudolf> e <xispirito> foi só um mal entendido de softwares
<pauloolhos> Verifiquei que o terminal mudou pro UXTERM
<xispirito> aha
<pauloolhos> é melhot
<pauloolhos> é melhor
<xispirito> pauloolhos: é o mesmo xterm
<xispirito> mas com utf8
<pauloolhos> Qual a diferença
<xispirito> arre, a diferença é que tem utf8
<Rudolf> hueheuheiuehiueh
<pauloolhos> Oi
<xispirito> tudo bom?
<pauloolhos> voce conhece versao 6.0.6
<Rudolf> xispirito: teeeeeeeeempo
<xispirito> pauloolhos: eu usei até 6.04, depois fui para testing
<PILLST> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> Rudolf: um bom dia para amassar o pc vom uma marreta
<xispirito> #com
<pauloolhos> é mesma 6.0.6
<pauloolhos> testing é a mesma 6.0.6
<xispirito> acho que não em =D
<PILLST> :D tbm acho q não
<pauloolhos> xispirito: qual é a melhor versão 6.0.6 ou 6.0.3
<Rudolf> aff
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: o que te leva a esse tipo de pergunta?
<xispirito> pauloolhos: isto depende =D
<pauloolhos> U é
<pauloolhos> Sera que a minha pergunta é tao dificil
<xispirito> pauloolhos: analisando assim, a fundo, sim
<xispirito> porque imagine, alguém quer um server, ou quer um Desktop, outro que um sistema que rode uma aplicação em versão específica, outro ainda quer rodar algumas apps ultrapassadas ...
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: muito abrangente
<xispirito> é uma mírade de situações em que a variável "melhor" muda
<PILLST> lol
<PILLST> pauloolhos: Depende do q vc ta esperando que seu server faça
<Rudolf> gringo é top
<Rudolf> -j64
<Rudolf> pqp
<pauloolhos> Servidor de Backup co bacula
<pauloolhos> Servidor de Backup com Bacula.
<xispirito> Rudolf: gcc?
<Rudolf> xispirito: yeap
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> deve sair uma app completamente diferente daquela que foi escrita
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieuhe
<PUNK> QUERO FUMAR CRACK
<xispirito> uau, parabéns
<xispirito> PUNK: voc é da região carbonífera do RS, né?
<xispirito> #você
<PUNK> naooooo
<PUNK> da sé mesmo
<Rudolf> PUNK: primeiro aviso: PARE!
<xispirito> sé?
<PUNK> centro do inferno..nao conhece?
<xispirito> aha, eu sei onde fica, é perto de Porto Alegre
<PUNK> sim
<PUNK> la mesmo
<xispirito> huhuahueauhae
 * xispirito poderia virar um servidor DNS 
<Rudolf> xispirito: ou gps
<xispirito> =D
<PUNK> PILLST?
<PILLST> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PILLST> PUNK é da PRAÇA DA SÉ que vc ta falando seu loko ?
<PUNK> LOGICOOOOOO
<xispirito> se você for um PUNK que escuta brujeria a coincidência vai ser demais
<PUNK> estou tentando instala o linux em uma partição ntfs no hd e ta dando erro pq?
<Rudolf> PUNK: não creio que instale em ntfs
<PUNK> pq nao?
<PILLST> NTFS \o/
<xispirito> NTFS =(
<felipealmeida> lol
<Rudolf> xispirito: http://www.facebook.com/v/200510566752795
<xispirito> swf?
<xispirito> nah nah nah nah
<PUNK> vao resolver ou vao ficar de putaria?
<PUNK> pq do erro?
<xispirito> PUNK: eu não sou pago para resolver seus problemas em primeiro lugar
<xispirito> resolvo se me der vontade
<Rudolf> PUNK: segundo aviso, coporte-se
<PUNK> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> PUNK: linux não funciona sobre ntf
<Rudolf> PUNK: linux não funciona sobre ntfs
<PILLST> é mas esse chat é para ajudar a resolver não é
<xispirito> a idéia é esta PILLST
<Rudolf> tá explicado
<PUNK> os caras monta uma fita e fica com cu doce isso que é foda
<xispirito> pedir modos a um PUNK é massa =D
<Rudolf> PILLST: e não, ninguém é obrigado a te ajudar
<Rudolf> PILLST: principalmente se você for mal educado
<Rudolf> xispirito: eu as vezes acredito no ser humano embutido
<Rudolf> xispirito: independente da carapaça
<xispirito> comportamentos assim são sintomas
<xispirito> é o mesmo que enxugar água e não fechar a torneira
 * xispirito e seus exemplos 
<xispirito> Rudolf: pior que acho que sei quem é a criatura
<PILLST> Certo mas vcs estavam tirando uma com a minha cara pelo fato de eu não ter entendido como tinha q proceder... eu ja tava perdendo a linha e no caso, então eu não ia ser ajudado pelo fato de não ter entendido?
<xispirito> PILLST: é que era tão simples que estava ficando engraçado
<xispirito> nada pessoal, mas a situação era cômica
<xispirito> aliás, eu nunca tirei onda com ninguém, tiro onda com a situação
<xispirito> pronto, agora mereço um prêmio de filósofo
<servidor> Ola
<servidor> existe debian 6.0.5
<servidor> Ola
<servidor> qual a versao anterior a 6.0.6
<servidor> como saber a versao que estou usando do debian
<Rudolf> servidor: cat /etc/debian_release
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> servidor: cat /etc/debian_version
<Rudolf> xispirito: só dá lunático
<Rudolf> xispirito: http://www.naoligo.com/kkk/2012/11/cilada-bino/
<servidor> ola
<servidor> onde baixar o debian 6.0.5
<Rudolf> www.debian.org
<servidor> ok
<Danniel-Lara> ai pessoal o site www.ubuntu-br.org esta com problemas ?
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> volte mais tarde
<nntp> Rudolf, hoje ta no suporte brabo
<Rudolf> nntp: pelo menos por aqui
<Rudolf> nntp: vida real tá mais tranquila
<Rudolf> até dando sono
<nntp> hahaha
<nntp> eu to botando o sarg pra rodar
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<nntp> ta rodando jah
<nntp> so que eu fechei  a entrada da galera de fora
<nntp> kk
<nntp> agora sim
<nntp> sarg on proxy transparente e acesso externo sussa
<nntp> so nao dei conta de por em portuges
<nntp> portuguese
<sistematico> Todo mundo tem falado de Squid e SARG, virou moda.
<sistematico> Antigamente pouquíssimas empresas usavam, usuários nem pensavam em usar isso.
<sistematico> É estranho.
<cparzewski> é, o povo tbm nao usava camisinha na decada de 80
<sistematico> cparzewski: Uma coisa não tem a ver com a outra.
<cparzewski> ok, foi pra nao perder a piada :D
<cparzewski> sry
<sistematico> Não precisa pedir desculpa, seria melhor pensar antes de digitar.
<sistematico> #ficaadica
<cparzewski> ambos
<sistematico> Ambos não, só você mesmo.
<cparzewski> hahahha
<cparzewski> ai ai
<Rudolf> shouryuken!
<cparzewski> precisando melhorar o ego, to aqui!
<Rudolf> cparzewski: pq vc precisa melhorar o ego?
<cparzewski> chuta eu tbm Rudolf pra vc se sentir mais homem
<nntp> kk
<nntp> cada uma
<sistematico> uhuuhuhhuhu
<sistematico> Doente.
<nntp> d+
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiehiueh
<Rudolf> sistematico: magoou o menino
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Gabe_> galere podem me ajudar com a instalação do quantal?
<nntp> qq tem Gabe_
<nntp> pq nao ta conseguindo ?
<Gabe_> eu do boot no pc d boa,escolho o idioma boto pra instalar ai cai numa tela preta com o cursor piscando ai o cursor some e fica nessa tela preta
<hyuristyle> aparece alguma mensagem?
<Gabe_> nenhuma mensagem,só isso
<hyuristyle> tentou resetar o xserver?
<Gabe_> e isso c faz como? sou novo no mundo do linux
<hyuristyle> ah
<hyuristyle> nada tão complicado...
<hyuristyle> vc tem q ir no terminal, fechar o xserver(o servidor gráfico) resetar e dps abrir de novo:
<Gabe_> como vai no terminal?
<hyuristyle> Ctrl + Alt + F1
<hyuristyle> ñ faz isso agora
<hyuristyle> vc vai ao terminal como disse ai digita la:
<hyuristyle> sudo service lightdm stop
<Gabe_> n to conseguindo entrar no terminal
<hyuristyle> dps:
<hyuristyle> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sistematico> Gabe_: Nas bootoptions coloca noacpi ou algo assim.
<hyuristyle> dps:
<hyuristyle> sudo service lightdm start
<sistematico> hyuristyle: Acho que ele não instalou ainda.
<sistematico> ^
<nntp> exato
<hyuristyle> ah sim
<Gabe_> n eu n instalei ainda,to tentando instalar
<sistematico> Gabe_: Escolhe as bootoptions, noacpi ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Gabe_: A galera aí sabe melhor que eu como isso funciona.
<Gabe_> onde escolhe isso?
<sistematico> Gabe_: Ou procure no Google por Ubuntu BootOptions
<sistematico> Gabe_: Esse é o problema, eu não sei.
<nntp> tem lah other options
<nntp> ou outras opçoes
<nntp> na hora de iniciar o boot da instalaçao
<Gabe_> axei,ai marca a noapic e bota pra isntalar?
<nntp> isso
<nntp> eu acho que o nomodeset resolveria
<nntp> mas manda ver noapic
<Gabe_> marca os dois ou só o noapic?
<nntp> so noapic de inicio
<Gabe_> n funciono
<nntp> entao mete o nomodeset
<nntp> se nao der acho que tua imagem ta com problema
<nntp> vc gravou em pendriver ?
<nntp> ou cd ?
<nntp> pendriver de 1 mega ou superior neh ?
<Gabe_> gravei num dvd
<dtcrshr> Ursinha: ta ai?
<nntp> bacana
<nntp> agora vc gravou em 4x a velocidade de gravaçao neh ?
<Gabe_> gravei em 8x
<nntp> fica mais sujeito a erros mas blz
<nntp> nomodeset ?/
<Gabe_> nd no nomodeset tbm
<hyuristyle> tenta gravar de novo
<nntp> tem usb nao ?
<nntp> com mais de 1giga ?
<Gabe_> eu vo por o cd do windows,excluir a partição q tem no hd e tentar ir com o ubuntu de novo pra ver c funciona
<Gabe_> tenho ele tbm num pendrive d4 gb
<nntp> usa do pendriver
<nntp> tmb nao funfa ?
<nntp> vc baixou do ubuntu.org ?
<Gabe_> sim baixei no ubuntu.org
<nntp> Gabe_,
<Gabe_> fale
<nntp> vc sabe por sua bios em default
<nntp> tem q entrar na bios
<Gabe_> n sei n,mas c vc explicar eu consigo
<nntp> certo
<nntp> quando inicia o computador ele mostra na tela uma tecla pra entra na bios
<nntp> isso varia de comp pŕa comp
<nntp> f1
<nntp> f2
<Gabe_> del
<nntp> f10
<nntp> isso
<nntp> entra lah
<nntp> e procurar por set default settings
<nntp> deve ta na ultima aba
<nntp> do menu
<Gabe_> ta deixa só eu excluir a partição q eu entro la
<nntp> vc ta com 2 maquinas ?
<Gabe_> sim
<Gabe_> só tem load fail-safe defaults e load optmized defaults
<nntp> load optmized defaults
<Gabe_> pronto
<nntp> agora tenta ver se entra no ubuntu live
<nntp> salva neh
<Gabe_> ta
<Gabe_> mesma coisa
<nntp> ta indo pelo pendriver ?
<nntp> ou pelo cd ?
<Gabe_> pelo dvd
<nntp> tenta com o pendrive
<Gabe_> axo q vo gravar a iso de novo em 4x pra ver c vai dessa vez
<nntp> ok
<nntp> qual teu comp ?
<Gabe_> akele pc n da boot pelo pendrive sei la pq
<nntp> tem q dar
<sistematico> Usa o PEN que tu não gasta mídia.
<sistematico> Conselho que eu te dou.
<nntp> sistematico, <Gabe_> akele pc n da boot pelo pendrive sei la pq
<sistematico> Gabe_: Se não tiver e precisar, eu tenho uns bem baratinhos pra te vender.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Gabe_> tenho midia pra caramba aki pra gastar
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> nntp: Muito raro hoje em dia.
<sistematico> Gabe_: Uia! Tá bom, desculpintão.
<nntp> um ocmp q nao da bot neh
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<hyuristyle> Gabe_: tentou verificar na BIOS se tem suporte? o meu veio desabilitado, tive q habilitar
<debian6_man> sistematico: tá lá em... :)
<sistematico> To veno mano.
<Gabe_> é q o pc é velhão
<hyuristyle> o meu nem se fala
<Gabe_> vo gravar a iso d novo ja volto
<hyuristyle> há pouco tempo meu PC ainda tinha 128 de RAM
<hyuristyle> pra vc ter a ideia do quão velho é
<hyuristyle> tenta ir la na BIOS e mudar a sequencia de boot adicionando o usb
<hyuristyle> geralmente é USB-HDD, se não me engano
<hyuristyle> coloca antes do HD
<hyuristyle> se não me engano o HD é HDD-0
<nntp> nossa firefox ta um lixo
<nntp> eh o famoso paparam
<Gabe_> na bios tem usc-cdrom,usb-fdd e usb-zip
<Gabe_> regravei a bios em x4 e ta dando a mesma coisa
<Gabe_> a bios n,a iso
<Gabe_> i eu ein,regravar a bios
<Gabe_> aaa mano vo desistir,com windows da tela azul e com ubuntu n instala =s
<hyuristyle> tenta esses usb's ai
<hyuristyle> tenta um por um
<hyuristyle> o Ubuntu 12.04 rodou ai?
<hyuristyle> tenta ele
<Gabe_> vo baixar o 12.04 pra ver c vai
<Gabe_> baixa o 12.04 lts?
<Gabe_> 1 hora d espera q felicidade
<nntp> Gabe_,
<nntp> ae ta brabo kk
<nntp> windows dela azul e ubuntu nao instala
<nntp> c deve ta com problema na plca da de video
<Gabe_> né
<Gabe_> pq problema na placa de video?
<nntp> tira ela limpa os contato e poe de novo ue pq ta tudo dando pau ae
<nntp> que maquina eh essa ae ?
<nntp> eh velha ?
<Gabe_> sim,bem velha
<Gabe_> mas tipo c fosse na placa d video n ia aparecer nd no monitor né
<Rudolf> Gabe_: as vezes sim, as vezes não
<Gabe_> limpa co alcool?
<Rudolf> Gabe_: enquanto fuma
<Gabe_> kkkkk
<nntp> eu limpo com borracha branca macia
<nntp> borracha de escola
<Gabe_> é q n tenho borracha aki
<nntp> tem uns lance de limpar prata tmb que he o bixo
<nntp> brasso
<sistematico> Poutz
<sistematico> Alcool?
<sistematico> Óleo Diesel?
<nntp> tem um tipo de alcool que vira sim
<Gabe_> aé,n tem placa de video nakele pc
<nntp> onbord
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> ta esplicado
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> explicado
<nntp> onboard
<nntp> kkkkkk
<nntp> eu tinho um pc onboard era o  burrao
<nntp> duron 500
<nntp> noss aque pc onboard bacana ele
<Gabe_> eu catei uma geforce4 mx 400 aki e botei nele
<Gabe_> fico na tela preta,mas o cursor n sumiu
<nntp> tem q desligar na bios
<nntp> a outra placa
<Gabe_> ta
<nntp> agora tenta o nomodeset
<sistematico> Cara, que raiva.
<sistematico> O OpenAtrium num instala direito :\
<sistematico> Que saquinho.
<nntp> Gabe_,
<Gabe_> ainda a tela com o cursor piscando,parece q ta fazendo download pq a luz do modem dakele pc ta piscando q nem sei la oq
<nntp> aperta o f6 ae
<nntp> e seleciona tudo lah
<nntp> e tenta
<nntp> modem ?
<Gabe_> é,eu liguei os dois pcs no roteador
<Gabe_> seleciona a opção somente software livre tbm?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> essa nao
<nntp> satallman grila fei com a gente
<nntp> se  nao der a partir disso amigo Gabe_ ae o problema eh mais serio
<Gabe_> mais serio tipo oq?
<nntp> pode ser alem da midia que voce vai testar daqui uma hora
<Gabe_> funciono
<nntp> pode ser problm ano teu hardware
<nntp> mmm
<Gabe_> ta assim na tela Ubuntu 12.10 e 4 pontinhos embaixo
<Gabe_> 3 laranjas e 1 branco
<nntp> demora um poquim
<Gabe_> espero até amanha c for preciso
<Gabe_> demora mto pra sair dessa parte?
<nntp> ja era pra ter saido
<Gabe_> n saiu,ainda ta nela
<nntp> seu compta com problemas
<Gabe_> =s
<Gabe_> eu ai tentar por akele hd nesse pc instalar o ubuntu nele e depois passar prakele pc
<Gabe_> mas ai ia ter q desligar o pc
<nntp> da certo isso nao
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> fez o teste de memoria ae
<nntp> ve se melhora
<nntp> nossa minha tela ta piscando quando eu digito
<nntp> kkk
<Gabe_> passo da tela preta com o cursor piscando e caiu numa tela medonha toda fudida e bah
<nntp> no teste de memoria ?
<nntp> bawwww
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkk
<Gabe_> n,na instalação
<nntp> tem quantos pentes de memoria essa maquina ?
<nntp> ah sim
<Gabe_> deve ser por causa da placa d video q n tem driver instalado
<nntp> entao
<nntp> faz teste de memoria
<nntp> nada
<Gabe_> tem 1 só
<nntp> gforce 400 ia rodar
<nntp> pra mim eh memoria
<nntp> agora se demorou isso tudo ae tmb
<nntp> pode ser hd
<nntp>  ele ficou piscando o hd ?
<Gabe_> n,o hd pisca durante um tempo ai para
<nntp> entao tinha que ver qq tem essa maquina tua ae pq o linux nao aceita maquina cmo defeito nao
<Gabe_> qando vai pra tela preta e o cursor some a luz do hd fica acesa direto
<nntp> peça com defeito ele expurga mesmo
<Gabe_> foda
<nntp> eh ele dando o dump na memoria kk
<nntp> tem pente de memoria sobrando ae nao ?
<nntp> q nem c falou ateh o windwos ta dando tela azul
<Gabe_> mas eu axo q é a memória q ta ruim pq no teste de memória aparece uns 500 milhões e errors e fails
<nntp> meio normal e tals
<nntp> mas tudo tem um motivo
<Gabe_> ddr 400 n tenho n
<nntp> se bem que falando de windwos nem tem muito nao
<nntp> kk
<Gabe_> windows da erro pra td kkk
<Gabe_> to fazendo o teste de memória qando chegar la pros 51% vai começar a aparecer uma porrada de fail
<nntp> ue
<nntp> como c sabe ?
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Gabe_, se tiver com problema de memoria nao instala nenhum sistema
<nntp> a
<Gabe_> eee merda,vo ter q comprar uma ddr 400
<nntp> ao menos vc descobriu qq eh o problema
<nntp> jah bomba ele com 2gb de ram ae
<Gabe_> é,no setimo teste d memoria q ele faz fica com mais d 1 milhão d fails e 0 de pass
<nntp> entao
<nntp> ae eh problema no hardware mano a gente nao pode mais ajudar
<Gabe_> d boa,vcs ajudaram pra caramba
<nntp> tamo ae qq coisa
<nntp> vo reiniciar meu irc aqui que ele ta doidaço
<Gabe_> vo dar uma limpada na memória pra ver c funciona se não comprarei outra
<nntp> pode ser
<nntp> memoria queima atoa
<nntp> q nem meus neuronio
<nntp> Ursinha, nunca mais fez papo de buteco
<Spiga> alguem ai se o thunderbird sincroniza catalogo de endereços com servidor imap?
<darkvedder> boa noite alguem pode me ajudar
<optimusprimem> darkvedder, qual a duvida mano
<darkvedder> amigo é o seguinte
<darkvedder> ontem eu fiz upgrade no ubuntu 12.04 para versão 12.10 tem o win 7 instalado funcionava na boua
<darkvedder> dual boot
<darkvedder> agora tento acesar o win 7 e não congsigo
<darkvedder> consigo
<darkvedder> bootmgr is corrupt the system cannot boot
<darkvedder> exibe essa menssagem quando tento inicializar o win 7
<optimusprimem> darkvedder, http://goo.gl/6lRvj
<Gabe_> c eu botar 2 hds em 1 pc 1 com xp e outro com ubuntu qando o pc ligar ele vai falar pra eu escolher qal eu qero usar né?
<nntp> nao
<optimusprimem> Gabe_, so se o grub sabe saber da existência um hd com windows 7
<Gabe_> mas eu n tenho windows 7,tenho xp
<optimusprimem> ou se sua bios tiver suporte de escolha de boot vc seleciona o hd q tiver o windows, como vc disse que tem 2 hd... e nao particao
<nntp> darkvedder, o lance eh voce por o cd do windows e pedir pra fazer um reparo ae no teu windows depois por o cd do ubunut e pedir pra reparar o  grub
<nntp> eh aperta f8 ae
<nntp> kk
<optimusprimem> kk
<Gabe_> oq acontece c eu tiver 2 hds com dois sitemas operacionais e o pc n tiver suporte pra escolha de boot?
<nntp> e darkvedder bem provavel que voce vai ter que formatar teu windows
<nntp> recomendo ja fazer backup do teu disco pelo linux
<nntp> antes
<darkvedder> uru
<darkvedder> vai dar ruim
<darkvedder> po o rwindows é fods...
<Morados> Boa noite galera!
<darkvedder> boua
<Morados> Pessoal, preciso de opniões gerais =p
<darkvedder> vou fazer aqui ja volto
<Spiga> Morados:  se vc vai mudar de sexo...a escolha e sua.. acho que ninguem tem que interferir
<Morados> Preciso apontar defeitos de uma aplicação e passar isso para um documento, mas não sei como abordar este assunto sem vazer o cliente se sentir péssimo, ou essa deve ser a intenção de tal documento?
<Morados> fazer*
<Morados> Não encontrei conteúdos falando sobre isso pela rede =p
<Spiga> Morados: pera ai como assim... vc ta fazendo escrevendo ?
<Spiga> o codigo ou vc quer que um aplicativo... qualquer gere um log de erro?
<debian6_man> #debian-br
<debian6_man> ops
<Spiga> huhauhaha]
<Morados> Spiga, tem que ser um documento (DOC DE TEXTO ESCRITO MANUALMENTE) escrito que vai ser apresentado a um cliente, mas não sei como começar a falar =p Entendeu?
<Spiga> a ta.
<Spiga> fala de forma culta como escreve email
<Morados> Se eu forçar a barra ele pode achar que quero vender meu produto e me descartar por esse motivo lol
<Morados> Vender algo sem qualidade entende... =p
<Spiga> vamo la
<Spiga> explica desde começo.... vc vai vender 1 negocio para o cara.
<Spiga> so que o produto contem erros
<Spiga> e vc quer avisar o cliente que este produtos contem erros sem ser.
<Spiga> alarmante?
<Morados> Sim a atual aplicação do cliente possui muitos erros, a ideia é vender para ele um novo produto correto e funcionando com os padrões web atuais.
<Spiga> aaaa ta
<Spiga> agora sim intendi.
<nntp> contnrata uma agencia de propaganda
<Spiga> melhor coisa.
<Spiga> so para poder ser por cima... Morados sabe escrever email?
<Morados> Spiga, lol , sim rsrsrs
<Spiga> quando falo escrever, é aquele escrita de forma formal
<Morados> sim
<Daekdroom> debian6_man, use o canal ao invés de tentar conversar com alguém sem pedir antes.
<Spiga> intao escreve o documento .. assim
<Spiga> Morados:  o atual sistema do cara ta bugado e foi feito uma analiza por vcs ou ele chegou ate vcs para adquirir?
<Morados> Spiga, o atual sistema ta todo fora dos padrões atuais da web e ele quem veio atrás.
<Spiga> Morados: sim mas foi pedido por ele a verificação do sistema atual?
<nntp> bah eu decia cacete
<nntp> no sistema antigo
<Spiga> isso é falta de etica profissional.
<nntp> nao ta fora do pradrao ?
<Spiga> falar do serviço dos outro mesmo que seja uma bosta.
<nntp> que nada
<Morados> Sim Spiga, exato.
<nntp> o cara tah lah sofrendo
<nntp> ja foi atraz
<nntp> quer saber a real
<nntp> fala a real logo
<nntp> verdade eh verdade don
<Morados> Spiga, o cara pode achar que estou falando demais e não aceitar minha proposta
<nntp> fala a verdade Morados
<nntp> se voce nao falar outro vai
<Morados> nntp, a meta aqui é seurar o cliente não mandá-lo embrora ^
<Morados> segurar**
<lipearu> boa noite
<optimusprimem> lipearu, boa
<nntp> Morados, se tu sabe do que tem q fazer entao mano nem tem q ter opiniao dos outros
<nntp> vai fundo ae
<Spiga> olha, eu mostraria os beneficios do meu produto em vez de mostrar os defeitos dos outros
<nntp> boa licensed_
<nntp> boa lipearu
<nntp> mals licensed_
<Spiga> acho isso falta de caráter.  ficar falando maus das coisas dos outros no ramo empresarial... ainda mais na nossa classe que ja e desunida e prostituta pra caralho
<nntp> Spiga, real nao eh mal
<nntp> cara se o negocio nao funciona eu falo mesmo
<Spiga> eu sei.,.. mas poxa como vc vai apresentar para uma grande empresa falando mau das coisas dos outros.
<nntp> ainda rogo praga
<Spiga> conheço muitsa coisa ja participei de varias apresentações de programas entre outros... e sempre vejo vendedor sem vergonha mostrando que o sistema que vc possui e uma merda em comparação ao dele.
<Spiga> toda vez que eu vejo uma cara assim nunca dou confiança.
<nntp> soh pilantra
<nntp> eee ja segurei d+ nego de sistema pra nao explodir a  bomba viu pq oh negada imcompetente mano
<nntp> dificil achar um que funciona
<nntp> e mais dificil ainda eh achar um que fuinciona pra tal empersa
<nntp> tem coisa que nem um sap resolve
<nntp> e o foda que depois sobra pro TI da empesa
<nntp> esse eh o mais foda
<rsser> how can I measure processing level?
<optimusprimem> rsser, You can use System Monitor
<Morados> Valeu pela ajuda :)
<rsser> valew, optimusprimem
<nntp> ctrl + alt + del
<nntp> rsser, control alt + del
<nntp> gerenciador de processos do windows
<nntp> c usa windwos
<nntp> -rsser- VERSION OS: (Windows 6.1 Service Pack 1 (Build #7601))
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> calma, nntp
<rsser> toh rodando a VM
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> eita você, hein?
<nntp> :)
<nntp> vou ali
<rsser> nntp, htop
<rsser> como removo as linhas com os processos?
<rsser> queria ver soh os graficos do processador, memoria, swap e os cores
<rsser> nos gadgets, os caras conseguem personalizar e deixar a coisa como eles querem
<optimusprimem> rsser, o seu não tem ?
<rsser> não, optimusprimem
<rsser> eu não quero instalar, gostaria de fazer um script pra fazer a parada aqui
<megalinux> ooi
<Iloiev> Boa noite :)
<optimusprimem> Iloiev, boa
<omelete> helo
<omelete> tem alguma distro com clamav?
<nntp> omelete so instalar cara
<nntp> se brincar o ubuntu vem vem nao ?
<omelete> nntp,  será q tem no livecd?
<nntp> ah c quer uma distro pra dar um grau neh noutra maquina
<nntp> saquei
<nntp> cara
<omelete> froid q sempre tem q atulizar né
<nntp> sim
<nntp> pendriver
<omelete> pesquisar
<nntp> so fazer outro pendriver
<nntp> tipo
<nntp> eu usei uma distro
<nntp> pra mexer com partiçao
<nntp> ela eh bem legal e leve
<nntp> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<nntp> saca ela ae
<omelete> pra partição tem o live do gparted
<nntp> tem antivirus nela tmb
<nntp> altas tools
<omelete> blz, olhar
<nntp> unica vantagem de montar um server xeon seria virtualizar
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-28
<paladinn> oi
<nntp> oi paladinn
<paladinn> pilgrim6, sem pvt
<paladinn> pilgrim6, sem desabafo ok
<paladinn> eae
<ferox> Fala pessoALL, boa noite a todos
<ferox> tudo bem??
<ferox> Estou aqui para divulgar o 7º SoLiSC - Congresso Catarinense de Software Livre
<ferox> O evento será no dia 30(sexta-feira) na Faculdade Estácio de Sá em São José , região metropolitana de Florianópolis
<ferox> maiores informações pelo portal do evento - www.solisc.org.br
<ferox> Estamos agaurdando todos para mais um evento organizado pela associação software livre de sc
<ferox> Grato pela atenção
<Rudolf> dia
<zecafig> dia!
<Fisico> Rudolf: dia
<Rudolf> Fisico: blza?
<Fisico> Rudolf: blz e vc?
<Rudolf> Fisico: fome
<Fisico> regime Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> Fisico: não, preguiça de fazer café
<rootpt> Alguem me diz porque consigo pingar a minha maquina em ubuntu, mas da ubuntu nao consigo pingar uma maquina em windowsxp ?
<Rudolf> rootpt: sem rota no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> rootpt: bloqueio de ping no xp
<Rudolf> rootpt: mascara de rede errada
<rootpt> e ha outra maneira sem ser com nmap pa ver se a maquina ta viva?
<rootpt> MASC ta' = nos dois.
<Rudolf> rootpt: netcat
<rootpt> hmm ok vou ver =)
<rootpt> na maquina windows so pude entrar modo segurança com rede
<rootpt> sera' por isso q n consigo pinga.la atraves desta maquina (ubuntu)
<rootpt> ?
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> rootpt: é um bom motivo
<Rudolf> rootpt: não é uma condição normal
<rootpt> com o nmap conferi e diz q o host ta up
<rootpt> quer dizer q enxerga
<Rudolf> então tá blza
<alvaro> Rudolf bom dia
<Rudolf> alvaro: dia
<alvaro> descobri o que estava travando o pc
<Rudolf> alvaro: oq?
<alvaro> Xchat, era um bug nele
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuhe
<Rudolf> nuss
<Rudolf> alvaro: bug bem tenso
<alvaro> pensei coisas piores, Hd pifado um monte de coisas rsrsrs
<Rudolf> é, mas se parar para pensar
<Rudolf> é grave no sentido que um cliente de irc travar um sistema
<alvaro> tenho notado que as aplicações para Gnome, estão travando no ambiente Unity
<Rudolf> alvaro: desculpe, mas não uso nenhum dos dois
<Rudolf> alvaro: e evito ao máximo gnome nos meus sistemas
<alvaro> tudo bem mas estou apenas comentando
<alvaro> para ter uma ideia tive que retirar o VLC, tava dando conflito tambem
<alvaro> Gnome -Chat instalava e nem sequer abria
<alvaro> Agora pelo menos descobri o que causa ainda bem rsrsrs
<nntp> bom dia
<Rudolf> nntp: dia
<Rudolf> alvaro: e como descobriu, mal lhe pergunte
<nntp> fala ae Rudolf
<alvaro> pois congelava a tela justamente na hora que estava digitando no Xchat
<alvaro> isso ocorreu ontem
<alvaro> o mouse e o teclado simplesmente não funcionavam mais
<alvaro> o pc nem resetava ficava travado total
<nntp> xchat eh ?
<nntp> ontem me ocorreu um lance estranho no xchat tmb
<alvaro> no inicio eram pequenos bugs depois chegou a esse ponto nntp
<nntp> entao eu uso uma opçao de acessibilidade acesso universal certo, aqui no meu fedora que eh a campainha visual
<nntp> tipo ao invez dele apitar ele pisca atela
<nntp> ontem com o xchat
<nntp> ele começou a piscar com cada letra que eu digitava
<nntp> eu reiniciei ele voltou ao normal
<nntp> mas achei muito estranho
<alvaro> toma que tenha mais sorte do que eu rsrsrsrs
<nntp> espero que sim pq eu gosto dele viu ja me acostumei
<nntp> .. vou da um reset aqui na minha session que eu atualizei uns lances
<nntp> brb
<alvaro> nntp eu uso 12.04 ubuntu
<nntp> eu to usando mais o fedora ultimamente
<alvaro> sei não mas eu desconfiado de alguma incompatibilidade entre Gnome e Unity, por enquanto só desconfio
<nntp> na boa
<nntp> unity e gnome3 os caras tao viajando
<alvaro> usei o 10.04 e não tinha tantos bugs, dessa forma
<Rudolf> alvaro: desenvolvimento é assim mesmo
<Rudolf> alvaro: quanto mais features, mais bugs
<alvaro> mas em uma versão LTS?
<nntp> brb
<alvaro> Que as melhoras surjam, tomara
<alvaro> torço para isso
<Rudolf> alvaro: participe
<alvaro> Rudolf estou pensando nisso mesmo, abraços
<alvaro> tenho de sair
<liox_> bom dia
<liox_> eu estou compartilhando um disco com smb
<liox_> ele esta em ntfs
<liox_> montado no fstab
<liox_> os diretorios estao lendo escrevendo alterando
<liox_> porem quando tento extrair um arquivo zip dentro dos diretorios
<liox_> esta dando erro 13 permissão negada
<liox_> alguem sabe o q pode ser
<liox_> ?
<nntp> pode ser grupo vo ali e ja volto Rudolf ajuda ele ae to mexendo aqui o doce
<liox_> Rudolf: ae
<liox_> cara eu dei um chow e setei o grupo e user para o diretorio montado
<liox_> mandei um uid=1000 e gid=1000 no fstab
<liox_> rw
<liox_> e acho q faltou o exec
<liox_> talves seja isso
<liox_> q n ta extraindo no diretorio
<liox_> n tem permissao de executar
<ACGalvao> Bom dia Rudolf. O problema acho que ta no Hardware mesmo. entrada de audio. entrei pelo windows e nao funcionou tambem
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: ummm
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: é que vc disse que funcionava antes
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: mas, acontece
<Rudolf> ACGalvao: chip "queimar"
<ACGalvao> Mais to muito satisfeito com o Ubuntu 12.10 64 bits, rodando legal no meu note
<ACGalvao> rapido, rapido, rudolf
<xispirito> bom dia
<d70> xispirito, bom dia
<xispirito> credo, alguém morreu?
<Rudolf> xispirito: sempre tem alguém morrendo, nascendo, metendo e TRABALHANDO
<xispirito> tem =D
<xispirito> a cada minuto que passa, vivo mais ou morro mais? o.0
<Ursinha> xispirito, os dois? :)
<xispirito> eu tenho que parar de ler estas coisas antigas =D
<josemirsilva> jose
<josemirsilva> boa tarde, fiz o download do ubuntu 12.4,porem está tanto erro quen
<josemirsilva> quando vou escutar musicas
<josemirsilva> diz que preciso instalar o pluing
<Rudolf> pt_br please
<xispirito> "vou ouvir música e o sistema diz que tenho que instalar o plugin, o que tenho que fazer?"
<xispirito> o.0
<sistematico> Ouve no celular ou noo radinho de pilha.
<sistematico> Isso é óbvio.
<xispirito> pareçe aquelas provas psicoténicas com perguntas ridículas
<xispirito> "tinha um homem atrás da árvore .." ¬¬
<Rudolf> xispirito: e tem gente que reprova
<xispirito> heauhauuhauheu
<joaosantana> Olas para o cropalato, Ursinha e ZandreBran
<joaosantana> E olá para todos os outros. :)
<xispirito> eu gostaria de fazer uma pesquisa sobre isto, algo tipo com quanto potencial de processamento nasce um homem, se nascem iguais ou desenvolvem
<joaosantana> xispirito, posso fazer um comentário?
<xispirito> joaosantana: claro
<Rudolf> xispirito: e se vc achar diferenças, é culpa do acaso?
<xispirito> Rudolf: vai depender da quantidade de gente x diferença
<xispirito> se surgir um padrão, bingo
<xispirito> quanto a mim, sei que nasci inteligente feito um alface
<xispirito> tudo foi difícl =D
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<joaosantana> xispirito, eu tenho minhas impressões que todos nós nascemos iguais em potencialidades.
<Ursinha> xispirito, eu acho que o homem tem um potencial imenso, mas as coisas da vida o limitam
<xispirito> é .. realmente eu gostaria muito de ter a oportunidade de pesquisar mais a psique humana
<joaosantana> xispirito, Dependendo de como ele se desenvolve, ele vai mais para um lado do que para outro.
<xispirito> Ursinha: acho queé por ae
<xispirito> joaosantana: também
<cropalato> joaosantana, fala meu velho. como andam as cosias?
<joaosantana> xispirito, eu tenho o caso de dois primos, de mesma idade, mas com cabeças totalmente diferentes, pq um foi protegido demais e o outro de menos.
<xispirito> joaosantana: e qual desenvolveu mais?
<joaosantana> cropalato, tamos indo. ainda não sabemos para onde, mas tamos indo.
<joaosantana> xispirito, depende do ponto de observação. O mais protegido teve mais tempo para se dedicar aos estudos, pensa em viajar pros EUA, etc.
<xispirito> sei
<Rudolf> Ursinha: oia
<xispirito> faz sentido
<Rudolf> Ursinha: viva!
<Rudolf> Ursinha: bom te ver
<Rudolf> Ursinha: "falando"
<Ursinha> Rudolf, estamos por ai, as vezes menos do que mais :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: achei que tinha nos esquecido
<xispirito> o que vejo também é que os menos protegidos tem mais tendencia ao autruísmo
<joaosantana> xispirito, o menos tem baixa escolaridade, mas tem uma visão mais complexa do mundo.
<xispirito> exatamente joaosantana
<Rudolf> discordo
<Rudolf> menos escolaridade == visão mais simples
<xispirito> em geral o mais protegido tem mais oportunidades, segue ocaminho que lhes derem para seguir, confiante, o menos protegido questiona e discorda, procura seu própio caminho
<Rudolf> xispirito: não é regra
<xispirito> e, nem sempre mais escolaridade quer dizer mais quoeficiente intelectual
<Rudolf> xispirito: nem para um, nem para o outro
<Rudolf> xispirito: e não ignore o quociente emocional
<xispirito> Rudolf: não, não tenho uma base grande de comparação, mas foi o que percebi no meu meio
<joaosantana> Rudolf, se limitarmos o conhecimento apenas ao que se aprende em sala, OK, concordo com vc. Mas há coisas q n se aprendem em escolas.
<xispirito> eu tenho que ensinar coisas a diplomados, e eu mesmo não tenho nenhum
<Rudolf> joaosantana: e há coisas que apenas a vida não ensina
<Rudolf> joaosantana: a relevância de cada uma delas, depende qual caminho o mutante vai querer seguir
<Rudolf> joaosantana: capinar um canteiro sob sol escaldante todo dia
<Rudolf> joaosantana: por exemplo
<Rudolf> joaosantana: foda-se a radiação UV ?
<xispirito> este é outro assunto de meu interesse, perfil x profissão
<joaosantana> Rudolf, o que eu estava dizendo: pessoas tem as mesmas potencialidades, mas há fatores que determinam como essas potencialidades vão se desenvolver.
<Rudolf> joaosantana: alias, vc é parente do Joel ou do Luan?
<Rudolf> joaosantana: vejamos
<Rudolf> joaosantana: eu tenho dois irmãos
<Rudolf> joaosantana: mesma educação, pelo menos ate os 18 anos
<Rudolf> joaosantana: educação materna
<joaosantana> Rudolf, sempre me perguntam isso...
<Rudolf> joaosantana: 1 já acorda de fogo
<Rudolf> joaosantana: o outro acorda pensando em quem ele vai roubar
<Rudolf> joaosantana: o terceiro acorda pensando na porcaria do trabalho e na faculdade a noite (eu)
<Rudolf> joaosantana: os  sob os mesmos estímulos
<xispirito> Rudolf: o que é "acordar de fogo"?
<Rudolf> joaosantana: mas com percepções e desejos diferentes
<Rudolf> xispirito: bebado ou procurando um jeito de ficar
<xispirito> ah sim =D
<joaosantana> Rudolf, pq houveram, nesses 18 anos, fatores que os estimularam a isso.
<joaosantana> Rudolf, base é importante, mas as pessoas não são uns HeroClicks para ficar lá, estáticos.
<joaosantana> Rudolf, elas mudam e se adaptam a novas situações, que elas encontram ou são encontradas.
<xispirito> pois é, isto é uma coisa que eu queria descobrir, se há alguma propensão natual a certa conduta/atividade
<xispirito> #natural
<joaosantana> xispirito, antes eu era a favor da teoria do "homem produto do meio", mas hoje não.
<xispirito> talvez na gestação de uma a mãe tenha comido batata e ele nasce com uma conduta, no outro melãncia .. =D
<joaosantana> xispirito, trabalho com algumas comunidades carentes barra pesada, e vejo como os mais novos querem não se contaminar.
<joaosantana> xispirito, é complicado, pq de vez em quando aparece um pai violento ou uma mãe barraqueira e a gente tem q fazer o meio de campo
<xispirito> joaosantana: o problema social que vejo é que só se combate os sintomas, não a causa
<xispirito> acabe com a miséria e dê condições que a criminalidade baixa, vertiginosamente
<joaosantana> xispirito, aí é que tá. muitas vezes se combate, mas a alienação é tão grande que o estímulo se perde.
<xispirito> é complexo
<joaosantana> xispirito, começamos um trabalho de inclusão digital de verdade nessa comunidade, tínhamos uns 30 guris aprendendo a mexer com o Linux.
<xispirito> joaosantana: legal
<xispirito> isto é legal
<joaosantana> xispirito, aí tivemos um assalto e tchau computadores. levamos muito tempo para montar o laboratorio de novo. não temos nem metade.
<Rudolf> joaosantana: com certeza não foi nenhum ricaço que foi lá roubar
<joaosantana> Rudolf, claro que não :p
<xispirito> é, as vezes leio um jornal aqui e ali e vejo a conta do estado: criminalidade aumentando > mais polícia na rua, mais cadeia ..
<xispirito> nunca vai resolver
<joaosantana> xispirito, Rudolf, já volto que a pirraia acordou e tá abusada.
<Rudolf> xispirito: não mesmo
<xispirito> se eu nascesse pobre, sem o que comer, sem onde morar, com mais dez irmãos passando fome, eu roubaria, e com orgulho
<Rudolf> xispirito: hueheiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> xispirito: sei não
<xispirito> Rudolf: é assim que funciona
<xispirito> te põe na situação
<xispirito> rouba ou vê sua família morrendo de fome?
<xispirito> e daí vem as consequências, num ambiente destes, você tem de se dopar para ter alguma alegria, dai vem os vícios e só afundam mais
<xispirito> e roubam mais ..
<xispirito> com mais violência
<xispirito> enfim
<Rudolf> mas se fosse assim, teríamos mais ladrões que pessoas "de bem"
<xispirito> isto que eu disse ali em cima se refere a classe mais baixa, pobre pobre mesmo
<xispirito> na qual se direciona os tais "trabalhos sociais"
<xispirito> a classe média para cima sonha em ficar rica de alguma maneira, mas não roubam, pelo menos não a mão armada =D
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> plutocracia
<xispirito> é isto que vivemos, hoje
<xispirito> man 3 strcmp
<xispirito> err
<xispirito> Rudolf: voc tem um bom conhecimento de C?
<Rudolf> xispirito: não
<xispirito> beleza
<Rudolf> xispirito: parco, pobre e limitado
<xispirito> Rudolf: é, também não sou grande coisa em C, estou tentando interpretar um trecho de código aqui =D
<xispirito> porque, chega, preciso virar ninja em C
<xispirito> não vou mais fugir
<Rudolf> hehhe
<xispirito> aliás, estou tentando interpretar o código do cat
 * xispirito é um pobre mortal
<Rudolf> xispirito: www.codepirate2012.blogspot.com
<xispirito> Rudolf: http://imagebin.org/237456
<xispirito> como é que alguém me põe tudo dentro de um .js? ¬¬
<xispirito> menu principal já é uma ofensa .. tudo?
<delvany> onde consigo driver pra impressora 8100 da HP?
<delvany> :D
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<Nathan_> Oi?
<Nathan_> Tá. Como eu sei se meu hardware é compatível com o Ubuntu?
<nntp> oi pessoal
<nntp> boa tarde
<nntp> que dia que acaba o mundo mesmo ?
<xispirito> hoje
<danniel> nntp : o mundo acaba quando a gente morre
<xispirito> não, eu preciso fazer um manifesto
<xispirito> esta história de "a gente" tem que ter um fim =D
<nntp> o povo ta falando que vai acabar aqui no youtube
<xispirito> eu acho que se acabar, não vai ser no youtube
<nntp> nossa e na ufotv
<Spiga> preciso de ajuda
<Spiga> http://paste.lymas.com.br/2529
<Spiga> huauhhuauha
<Spiga> so meu linux faz isso
<nntp> eh o hacker
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDuW3NvjqJY&feature=watch-vrec
<danniel> nntp:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFODiEUGvd4
<Spiga> alguem ai mexe com servido de email MS exchange. e cliente ubuntu?
<vitor> gostaria de saber como adquirir o cd?
<nntp> vitor, c quer baixar ?
<nntp> tiagoscd, o vitor quer comprar o cd
<vitor> não eu gostaria do cd mesmo por favor
<nntp> vitor, com o tiagoscd ou a Ursinha
<vitor> tiagoscd
<xispirito> mas não era de graça?
<vitor> ah então pode ser o de graça mesmo
<xispirito> =D
<vitor> como que faço para ter?
<xispirito> da última vez, entrei lá no site, cadastrei e pedi um
<xispirito> isto foi no 8.04 acho, faz um tempo
<vitor> tem como passar o link do site para mim?
<vitor> vlw muito obrigado
<xispirito> vitor: é. agora eles vendem =D
<xispirito> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1027
<nntp> xispirito, eu tehho versao 7.4 aqui
<nntp> mandaram pra mim uns 20 cds
<nntp> eu distribuii um monte e guardei de lembraça 1 de cada
<nntp> ubuntu kubuntu  e edubuntu
<nntp> ha o bagui eh em libras agora
<nntp> dimdim da rainha
<aletux> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-29
<android-br> boa noite comunidade
<android-br> possuo o seguinte hardware
<android-br> eeepc@1215n:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<android-br> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<android-br> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0a76 (rev ff)
<android-br> alguem ja conseguiu manda sinal da hdmi do ubuntu 12.04 para uma smart-tv?
<android-br> lembrando que somente consigo aceleracao da nvidia com o projeto bumblebee usando o comando $optirun
<Daekdroom> android-br, é exatamente assim que o bumblebee funciona.
<android-br> Daekdroom, exato ja uso desta forma
<android-br> Daekdroom, ja teve experiencia de mandar sinal 12.04 hdmi x hdmi smart-tv da samsumg?
<nntp> sorte sua android-br o driver funfar com tua placa
<nntp> aqui eu uso hdmi
<nntp> soh q eh ati
<Daekdroom> Nem sequer já usei HDMI.
<nntp> samsung 27 hdmi hdmi
<nntp> perfeito som e video
<nntp> w monitores
<nntp> 2
<android-br> nntp, com o rwindows funfou depois de uma longa espera de instalacao de drivers proprietarios
<android-br> nntp, teria alguma alternativa de importação dos .exe para ela?
<android-br> uma ideia apenas...
<nntp>  linux exe ?
<nntp> funfa nao
<nntp> no caso do windows acho que o driver que vem junto deve ficar perfeito =
<android-br> driver do modem dialp funfava
<nntp> principalmente
<nntp> se o fabricante eh um terceiro
<nntp> tipo msi
<nntp> cara pra linux exe nao funfa nao
<nntp> teu modem devia ter driver linux
<android-br> nntp, ql o comando q filtro a marca da placa da minha hdmi?
<nntp> lspci deveria mostrar
<android-br> mostrou n
<android-br> mano nao mostrou n
<android-br> que pena
<android-br> nntp, nao e .exe nativo
<android-br> e emulado parao driver pegar
<nntp> http://tecnologiaetc.net/2012/08/27/nvidialinux-dor-de-cabeca-na-certa/
<nntp> exe nao roda no linux
<nntp> exe eh coisa de windows
<android-br> wine
<nntp> wine usa as conf do linux
<android-br> mas roda a emulacao do exe no linux
<nntp> wine o nome ja diz
<nntp> Wine Is Not Emulator
<nntp> WINE
<nntp> cara teu lance pra resolver eh achar um maluco que conseguiu rodar com algum driver pra linux
<nntp> tem uns artistas ae
<nntp> tem q ver o modelo dela
<nntp> e sair ae no google pra ver se acha
<nntp> hardware for windwos eh phoda
<nntp> soh os bot
<nntp> iae botaiada ubuntu
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<optimusprimem> Danniel-Lara, boa
<nntp> iae Danniel-Lara
<Danniel-Lara> blz , pessoal ?
<nntp> mais do que nunca com meu monitor de volta
<tiagoscd> boa noite povo
<nntp> o/
<tiagoscd> apenas gostaria de informar que não estaremos marcando presença no SoLiSC
<Danniel-Lara> por que tiagoscd ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tivemos alguns problemas de força maior
<Danniel-Lara> ha ok sem problema
<tiagoscd> e decidimos melhor deixarmos para outra oportunidade
<tiagoscd> :)
<Eu> Oi.
<Danniel-Lara> Eu:  boa noite
<Guest11161> Tenho um Pentiun 4, será que ele aguenta o novo Ubuntu?
<Guest11161> ?
<Guest11161> ?
<Guest11161> Tem alguém aí?
<xGrind> falae
<Danniel-Lara> Guest11161:   testa com o Lubuntu
<Danniel-Lara> acho que roda
<Guest11161> Onde eu acho esse Lubuntu?
<nntp> www.google.com.br
<Danniel-Lara>  http://lubuntu.net/
<Guest11161> Obrigado.
<nntp> http://lubuntu.net/
<nntp> kkk
<Guest11161> Achei.
<xGrind> Guest11161: qual a configuração da sua maquina?
<Danniel-Lara> bah eu vi  aqui o Lubuntu não é LTS , putz
<xGrind> instala o xubuntu 12.04
<xGrind> é lst
<nntp> xubuntu acho que eh
<nntp> eu ja usei xubuntu
<nntp> levissimo roda com 512 de ram
<xGrind> mas qual a configuração da maquina?
<nntp> http://xubuntu.org/
<nntp> Guest11161,
<nntp> Guest11161, quanto de ram ?
<Danniel-Lara> feito , xubuntu é LTS mas tem suporte por 3 anos
<pauloolhos> join #bacula-br
<sistematico> Boa noite galega.
<sistematico> nntp, Rudolf, tiagoscd, Ursinha, xispirito, pauloolhos, xGrind: Boa noite.
<xGrind> sistematico: boa ;D
<sistematico> Todos em modo "stand-by", "detached" ou "zumbi"?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> - o xGrind.
<pauloolhos> rs
<pauloolhos> ola sistematico
<nntp> bah
<nntp> os bot c conhece ae
<pauloolhos> estou sanby
<pauloolhos> rs
<sistematico> uhuhu
<nntp> a Ursinha tem 1 mes que eu nao vejo nem o pelo
<sistematico> Pessoal, ninguem quer comprar um teclado meu não?
<nntp> 10  real ?
<sistematico> Tenho um teclado e um microfone que sobraram na minha loja.
<sistematico> nntp: Razer Lycosa.
<nntp> bah eu uso teclado de 10 real
<nntp> e microfone eu tenho sobrando 2 de 10  real e 2 webcam microsoft
<nntp> xtudo
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> nntp: Mirror Edition, macros personalizaveis, teclas iluminadas, menos de 5ms de tempo de resposta.
<sistematico> nntp: Dá pra programar só as teclas aswd pra acenderem e as outras ficarem apagadas.
<nntp> mano quem eh fera no cs source joga ateh com mouse de bolinha
<nntp> tem essa nao
<nntp> huhuhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: Dá diferença, antes eu usava um mouse MultiLaser, de mais ou menos 15 reais.
<nntp> eu tenho um desse
<nntp> vermelho
<sistematico> A mais ou menos dois anos eu comprei um Razer Lachesis usado, melhorei 200%
<sistematico> Agora, ano passado eu comprei um Razer DeathAdder 3.5DPI, zero.
<sistematico> Melhorei 900%.
<sistematico> nntp: Eu ficava sempre em último no rank, hoje eu sou top 5 na maioria dos servidores que eu entro.
<sistematico> nntp: Havaianas, TargeTDown, Marrentos, Gatunos, pode perguntar.
<sistematico> nntp: Claro que eu não troquei só o mouse tambem.
<nntp> qual seu nick   ?
<nntp> eu to usando um a4tech
<sistematico> targeTDown Bala Perdida
<nntp> ta sussa auqi
<nntp> auehuaehe
<nntp> o c eh dm lah
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> acho que eu ja bati boca contigo lah
<nntp> meu nick eh azarado tem tempo que eu nao entro kkk
<nntp> parei de jogar
<sistematico> Eu nunca parei, jogo sempre que posso, já fazem 13 anos.
<nntp> cara eu to dando um tempo
<nntp> meu dedo tava dormente d+
<sistematico> Só CS, num jogo nenhum jogo fora ele.
<nntp> eu jogo nwn e css
<sistematico> Nem quero saber de outros jogos.
<nntp> nem eu
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> qq arma
<nntp> awp rambo ak colt pistolinha
<sistematico> nntp: Agora tem o Global Offensive, mas meu PC num roda ele muito bem não.
<nntp> qq parada noix topa
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eu tenho
<sistematico> Fiquei ultrapassado.
<nntp> montei ateh servidor
<nntp> os cara do hava fora lah piraram pro meu server
<nntp> botei 13 granadas
<nntp> mas vo te falar
<nntp> o source eh muito melhor
<nntp> source eh source mano
<sistematico> Eu joguei ele, o CS: GO.
<sistematico> Eu achei bem legal, só que pra mim infelizmente ainda num dá.
<sistematico> nntp: No meu PC fica lento.
<nntp> cara eu to de core2due
<nntp> e roda sussa
<nntp> vo te falar eh teu hd viu
<sistematico> O meu é um Core2DUO.
<sistematico> Será?
<nntp> cara core2 due com 4 de ram hd de 7200rpm
<nntp> placa asus generica
<nntp> minha placa de video eh a 6770hd
<nntp> roda sussa sussa
<sistematico> Core2DUO 2.8Ghz, 4GB DDR2, Placa-Mãe ASUS P5KPL-AM
<sistematico> Placa de vídeo Nvidia 9400GT 1GB.
<nntp> to de p5ld2x-x
<nntp> sua placa de video eh melhor q a minha se brincar
<nntp> e a memoria achoq eu eh a mesma
<sistematico> Intão, isso eu achei estranho :\
<nntp> meu clock acho que eh mais baixo tenho que ver
<nntp> nem lembro mais
<nntp> meu clock
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> 2.1
<sistematico> Minha memória são duas Vengeance da Corsair.
<nntp> ou 2.3 neh
<nntp> ou ,28 nao lembro
<nntp> ixi
<nntp> eu to nos genericos
<nntp> memoria generica fudido
<sistematico> Kingston?
<nntp> minha placa mae rouba 512
<nntp> acho que nem kingston nao eh
<nntp> nao ta em crossrair
<nntp> pq nao sao iguais eu acho
<sistematico> Eu usava uma Memória safada lá, esqueço até o nome.
<sistematico> Max alguma coisa.
<nntp> maxpayne
<nntp> kk
<sistematico> É..
<sistematico> Bem assim mesmo.
<sistematico> Aí dava tela azul direto.
<nntp>  memoria queimada
<sistematico> Eu falei, quer saber de uma coisa, já que eu vou trocar esse lixo eu vou colocar uma boa logo.
<nntp> cara memoria so vc ver ela c sabe que ela ta quimada
<nntp> memopria queima facil e eh facil de ver se ta queimada eu vejo no olho nu sem lingar no comp sem teste nada
<sistematico> Só que num mudou muita coisa não, tela azul parou, só que a velocidade, acho que ficou quase ou até igual a outra :|
<nntp> ela marca as trilhas de dourado
<sistematico> humm
<nntp> su hd nao eh 5400 nao ?
<nntp> as vezes queima numa memoria soh um pedaço
<sistematico> Não, 7200.
<nntp> da ateh tristeza
<nntp> mmm
<sistematico> Tipo, eu usava um Samsung de 1.5TB, aí, num sei o que deu nele, começou a bugar tudo, FreeBSD ou qualquer outro Linux que eu colocasse, ele começou a dar uns estalos..
<sistematico> Aí eu tinha um de 500GB mais velho que ele.
<sistematico> Desliguei o de 1.5TB e liguei o de 500GB, os dois Samsung.
<nntp> pode ser o cache da sua pl mae
<sistematico> É?
<nntp> nem
<nntp> cara 1,5
<nntp> 500
<nntp> uso nem
<nntp> tem coisa que eu nao uso
<nntp> hd 320
<nntp> vira nao
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> tem uns numeros que eu nao curto nao
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> 320 eh o que mais da pau 160 entao nossa
<nntp> os de 60 tmb
<nntp> mesma coisa
<nntp> nunca prestou
<nntp> hd 500 nao sei nao eh um numero de bytes saca
<nntp> 500
<nntp> estranho
<nntp> nao confio nao
<nntp> superstiçao
<nntp> kkk
<nntp>  sistematico compra um ss
<nntp> ssd
<sistematico> É..
<sistematico> Pra jogo tem que ser.
<sistematico> O duro que essa parada é cara pra caramba meu.
<optimusprimem> sistematico, concordo
<sistematico> Achei uns da Corsair de 64GB que num sai por menos de R$200,00 :\
<nntp> ta ficando barato mano
<sistematico> Dugueza.
<sistematico> Isso é verdade.
<sistematico> Mesmo assim ainda tá um pouco caro.
<sistematico> Pelo tamanho e tal.
<sistematico> Se fica meio restrito se usar só ele no PC, a não ser que use 2, um HDD e um SDD.
<nntp>  bah
<nntp> cara isso ae nao sei se vira nao
<nntp> se for windows vira nao
<nntp> ele inventa de fazer chache no hdd
<nntp> ae nem adianta o ssd
<sistematico> nntp: Mas dizem que a quantidade de escritas ainda é meio restrita, num sei se é mentira ou verdade.
<sistematico> Adianta sim po.
<nntp> tipo c tem q ter bus e cache na placa mae
<sistematico> O Windows só faz cache onde ele tá, a não que você especifique outro path.
<nntp> o negocio neh eh simples assim nao
<nntp> nos voltamos a epoca onde a ram e a placa mae processador sao lentos
<nntp> e hds sao rapidos
<nntp> lembra disso ?
<optimusprimem> kk
<nntp> paradoxal mano
<nntp> informatica de hoje
<nntp> vou ateh escrever um artigo qq hora
<sistematico> devagou
<sistematico> uhhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kkkk
<sistematico> Devaneios do nntp
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Mudando o assunto de pato pra ganso..
<sistematico> Alguem sabe de um bom CMS pra fazer uma comunidade?
<sistematico> Uma espécie de rede social como Orkut, Facebook e etc..
<nntp> credo
<nntp> ae jah eh tipo o forum neh
<nntp> tipo q os caras usam nesses blogs ae de pirataria
<sistematico> Eu tentei com o BuddyPress, Drupal + Commons e alguns outros.
<nntp> nao
<nntp> tem q ser um estilo forumzao mesmo
<nntp> tipo assim
<nntp> quer ver
<sistematico> nntp: É tipo forum mesmo, mas a diferença, é que o user pode seguir, adicionar e tal.
<sistematico> Os outros users.
<sistematico> É forum, e não é ao mesmo tempo.
<nntp> http://www.plusgsm.com.br/
<nntp> tem q ser uns lance tosco assim
<sistematico> Testei o OpenAtrium tambem.
<nntp> facebook eh open
<sistematico> Não, num é que nem o PlusGSM não.
<nntp> http://www.portaladsl.com.br/
<sistematico> Esse site aí é Fórum, fórum eu já tenho.
<optimusprimem> http://www.invisionpower.com/apps/board/
<nntp> isso esse ae eh o mais pro
<nntp> ele funfa
<nntp> como comuna
<sistematico> nntp: É comunidade mesmo! Tipo assim, o cara publica uma parada lá, e tu dá joinha, ou segue ele, entende? Num é uma thread onde todos postam, talvez em uma comunidade tenha tópicos que você nunca vai conseguir ler, porque simplesmente não segue o carinha.
<nntp> agora csm mete joomla
<sistematico> Entendeu a diferença?
<nntp> soh q o 2,5
<nntp> o 3 ta foda ainda
<sistematico> Tentei uns plugins malucos lá, mas num achei um que prestasse ainda.
<sistematico> nntp: http://sistematico.org
<sistematico> Já tô usando o 3..
<nntp> o 2,5 acha
<nntp> o 3 nao tem ainda
<sistematico> Olha lá.
<Dane> sistematico : http://noosfero.org/
<nntp> bons plugins
<Dane> sistematico : veja se isso te ajuda
<sistematico> Dane: Show!
<sistematico> Dane: Já conhecia e num me lembrava!
<sistematico> Show mesmo!
<sistematico> Dane: Valeu amiguinho.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: hola :-)
<nntp> bonitinho
<nntp> tem q saber se eh ordinario
<sistematico> optimusprimem: Esse Invision é excelente, muito bom mesmo, porem ele é pago, e eu tô duro.
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> optimusprimem: Tô tentando vender meu teclado pro nntp  e ele tá de muchibagem.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Opa amiguinho! Tudo bão?
<optimusprimem> sistematico, serio ? kk
<sistematico> Sério pó.
<nntp> ]kkk
<sistematico> Uma bagatela.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: tudo na paz até :) e por aí tchê?
<sistematico> Bão tumem!
<nntp> 10 real o teclado mymax aqui
<nntp> show
<nntp> tem todas as teclas
<sistematico> Para..
<nntp> 10real
<nntp> mouse de bolinha
<nntp> aeuheuah
<optimusprimem> meu teclado a tinta das letra ta saindo kk
<sistematico> É tão barrela que vai dar curto antes do Natal.
<nntp> ae o optimusprimem sistematico
<nntp> da nada
<sistematico> nntp: Meu nome é Zé Carnero e eu vo Pinchá uma praga nocê!
<nntp> kjj
<nntp> eh bento
<nntp> bento carnero doidao
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Ah é!
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Esqueci
<nntp> q nem o ara
<Dane> sistematico : :)
<sistematico> nntp: Mas do Kalunga se nem lembra.
<sistematico> Isso eu agarantchu
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> kalunga eh cemiterio no candomble
<nntp> casa do kalunga
<nntp> saravah!
<nntp> o pessoal do calunga!
<sistematico> Se sabe que Kalunga é a maior papelaria do Brasil né?
<sistematico> Patrocinadora do Corinthians inclusive.
<Dane> boa noite gurizada :)
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<nntp> ja comprei lha
<nntp> comprei pela net alias
<nntp> foi o primeiro lugar q eu comprei na vida na net
<sistematico> Poutz, acho que o Noosfero usa Ruby.
<sistematico> :\
<nntp> credo
<optimusprimem> sistematico, pelo q vir parec q sim
<sistematico> Num sei não.
<sistematico> Mas esse Noosfero tem um cheiro forte de plágio no ar.
<sistematico> Posso estar errado.
<xGrind> sistematico: ta usando q distro ae?
<tiagoscd> tchês
<sistematico> Eu tava olhando os fontes dele agora.
<tiagoscd> partindo aqui
<tiagoscd> abraços
<sistematico> Valeu.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: o/
<sistematico> xGrind: Agora agora eu to de velho, bom e famoso Debian!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<optimusprimem> sistematico, aonde ta vendendo o teclado '-'
<sistematico> optimusprimem: Mercado Livre.
<sistematico> optimusprimem: Quer comprar!!!??
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Spiga> lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> BUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENASSS GAMBAZADA
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha: ta on??
<Matheus_Carvalho> alguem que esteja on pode me ajudar a acha a versão 10.04 do ubuntu??
<nntp> demode
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp: dae zoiao
<nntp> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<nntp> pega ae fiu
<delta_> alguem pode dar uma ajuda com xfce
<Matheus_Carvalho> achei *-*
<Matheus_Carvalho> delta_: que ajuda ta precisando??
<nntp> lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp: sou um genio rapah *-*
<delta_> entao cara meu xfce tam sem borda na janelas dos aplicativos , eu nao posso movimentalas tb
<Matheus_Carvalho> ta...nem tanto
<nntp> galera consegue fazer cada coisa que eu piro
<nntp> kkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp: que qui eu fiz dessa vez??
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkk
<nntp> o c nao o delet
<nntp> delta
<nntp> mal ae Deivan
<nntp> nossa q zona
<nntp> ta na hora de dormir
<nntp> kkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> nem me fala em dormi...
<Matheus_Carvalho> não sei o que é isso desde segunda
<delta_> alguem
<sistematico_> caramba
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico_> Sem borda, e ainda num mexe?
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite ai gambazada
<sistematico_> uhuhuhu
<delta_> isso
<Matheus_Carvalho> vou voltar pro trabaio
<sistematico_> delta_: Tira uma ScreenShot pra eu ver.
<delta_> foi do nada , nao instalei nada e nem removi nada
<Matheus_Carvalho> sistematico_: isso vai virar historia do vida de programador
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico_> afe velho.
<nntp> ja tentou reiniciar ??/
<sistematico_> Essa minha vida de Analista de Suporte gratuito tá osso viu.
<nntp> neh
<sistematico_> delta_: Tira uma ScreenShot pra eu ver. ²
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> sistematico_, bora fazer greve
<sistematico_> nntp: uhuhuhuu
<sistematico_> Queremos salário digno!!
<sistematico_> Exigimos nossos direitos da Canonical já!!!!
<sistematico_> Queremos sangue! (opa! me empolguei!)
<Matheus_Carvalho> reclamem com o Ursinha...ela resolve isso pra nóis
<Matheus_Carvalho> huauhahuahuahuahua
<Matheus_Carvalho> sistematico_: anda olhando crepusculo
<sistematico_> Credo.
<sistematico_> Matheus_Carvalho: Sou mais o BENTO Carneiro.
<Matheus_Carvalho> huahuahuahua...ele saiu
<sistematico_> Bem +
<sistematico_> O cara preferiu vazar do que postar aqui a SS.
<sistematico_> Ele não faz idéia do seja uma SS e achou que eu tava xingando ele.
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> ou lembrou que pode reiniciar a maquina
<sistematico_> Ou os dois.
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> fato
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> SS eh coisa de nazista
<nntp> policia do hitler
<nntp> SS
<nntp> vo pegar agua
<sistematico_> nntp: SS pode Super Series ;)
<Matheus_Carvalho> pega café pra mim
<sistematico_> nntp: O meu sem açucar, por favor.
<sistematico_> Já que você levantou da cadeira, não custa nos servir, não é mesmo?
<sistematico_> Bem, eu vou "ali" e já volto.
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu vou trabalhar um pouco
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos ai e amanha estou por aqui
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass ai gente
<nntp> vo dormir
<nntp> flw pra quem fica
<nntp> sistematico_, falo bento carnero kkk
<sistematico_> Até + pessoal!
<sistematico_> Daqui a uma hora eu volto.
<lambertini> aloha, alguém perdido online aqui está noite ?
<sistematico> Alguem acordado?
<Mistck> bom dia
<shadowdf> bom dia meu povo
<optimusprimem> shadowdf, bom dia : )
<shadowdf> optimusprimem: como eu faćo para colocar duas entrada de internet para rede interna
<shadowdf> tipo fazer um load balance
<optimusprimem> shadowdf, ja viu falar do projeto BFW ?
<shadowdf> não
<shadowdf> aonde eu vejo sobre esse projeto
<optimusprimem> www.brazilfw.com.br
<optimusprimem> sobre o load balance veja este video
<optimusprimem> http://youtu.be/Ep9d62pXNdY
<xispirito> bom dia
<optimusprimem> xispirito, bom dia
<shadowdf> xispirito: bom dia
<shadowdf> optimusprimem: esse projeto leva o nome do brasil mas é espanhol?
<xispirito> a pergunta do shadowdf me deu curiosidade, com dois links sem load balance, fica tipo 50/50 nas requisições?
<xispirito> ou esgota um e então puxa do outro .. ?
<shadowdf> se não me engano é esgota um e puxa o outro
<optimusprimem> entao eu não mecho com redes... so idiquei o projeto que é excelente e o link de como faz no projeto o LB
<shadowdf> eu quero fazer uma rede para usar 50/50 e se um cair o outro assumi
<Rudolf> xispirito: depende do "protocolo" utilizado
<xispirito> por aqui é assim: http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/pools.html
<shadowdf> vou dar uma olhada ver se o pfsense faz
<Rudolf> xispirito: pf é outra história
<Rudolf> xispirito: esse é bom
<xispirito> =D
<shadowdf> minha duvida é se tem como colocar 3 placas no mesmo servidor
<shadowdf> tipo duas com entrada e outra com a saida para a rede interna
<xispirito> shadowdf: dá para por quantas seu hardware permitir
<Rudolf> shadowdf: uai
<shadowdf> o hard eu sei
<shadowdf> o negocio é o soft
<xispirito> depois é só routear
<Rudolf> shadowdf: isso é o mais comum
<shadowdf> hun
<Rudolf> shadowdf: 2 entradas, 1 saidas
<Rudolf> shadowdf: 3 entradas e 2 saídas (aka dmz)
<shadowdf> hun
<xispirito> duas entradas e uma saída é quase um router clássico =D
<Rudolf> xispirito: uhum
<shadowdf> pelo que eu tava lendo o pfsense é uma das mais recomendadas
<xispirito> o pfsense é baseado em FreeBSD né?
<nntp>  bom dia ae rapa e  pessoal do bot :)
<xispirito> dia nntp
<shadowdf> o chato dele é que vc não tem como colocar outras funcionalidades no mesmo serv
<shadowdf> sim xispirito
<shadowdf> nntp: dia
<xispirito> shadowdf: é legal, mas você vai estar atrasado no release do pf
<xispirito> o FreeBSD sempre fica uns releases atrás
<shadowdf> sim
<shadowdf> mas ele é mais estavel
<xispirito> é nada =D
<shadowdf> tb da para fazer com iptables no debian
<xispirito> dá também
<optimusprimem> nntp, bom dia
<shadowdf> e agrega umas coisas tipo zambix para monitorar a rede
<shadowdf> e as maquinas
<xispirito> zambix?
<shadowdf> e um proxy transparente para bloquear sites indevidos
<xispirito> este eu não conheço
<shadowdf> ele é uma evolućão do cacti
<nntp> galera madrugando aqui
<shadowdf> ele monitora as maquinas para saber como está o uso do processador memoria hd
<xispirito> primeira noite em meses que eu durmo
<Rudolf> 08:26 < shadowdf> mas ele é mais estavel
<Rudolf> sonho!
<shadowdf> e passa as informaćões para o adm de rede
<Rudolf> 08:28 < shadowdf> e um proxy transparente para bloquear sites indevidos
<Rudolf> zabbix não faz isso
<Rudolf> isso é squid
<shadowdf> sim eu sei
<xispirito> aaaa taaa, zabbix
<nntp> tem alternativos
<xispirito> zambix eu ia morrer procurando
<Rudolf> xispirito: com certeza
<shadowdf> hauhaua
<shadowdf> escrevi errado
<shadowdf> foi mau
<shadowdf> zabbix para monitorar a rede
<shadowdf> o squid para fazer um proxy transprente e bloquear  sites indevidos
<xispirito> shadowdf: eu usaria OpenBSD =D
<shadowdf> caso a se pensar
<shadowdf> debian bem estavel
<shadowdf> estável **
<xispirito> o que me encomoda no Linux é implementar mandatory acess control e etc
<xispirito> beleza, fui tentar o SeLinux
<xispirito> deve ser a coisa mais complicada que já vi na vida
<xispirito> aquele app armor não conta porque é piada
<shadowdf> mudando de assuntu
<shadowdf> xispirito: vc sabe como instalar o linux no ipad 2
<shadowdf> ipad 2 nao o galaxy tab 2
<xispirito> nunca pus as mãosem um ipad
<shadowdf> ipad não tem como
<shadowdf> mas o galaxy tab 2 eu vi que teve um pessoal que já instalou
<Rudolf> ai ai
<xispirito> o último telefone que comprei já faz uns cinco anos =D
<xispirito> e uso até hoje
<Rudolf> o meu dois
<Rudolf> hehehe
<shadowdf> xispirito: larga de ser murrinha
<xispirito> huahahueauheah
<shadowdf> nem está mais tão caro assim
<xispirito> mas ele faz chamadas, recebe chamadas, manda e recebe sms, navega na web, tem python .. tá bom ainda
<shadowdf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Larf> Oi bom dia
<shadowdf> Larf: bom dia
<Larf> tenho um monitor aoc 18,5"
<xispirito> dia
<Rudolf> xispirito: python?
<Larf> mais o ubuntu reconhece ele como 19"
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, eu instalei
<xispirito> é um symbian 3x
<Rudolf> xispirito: ummm
<Rudolf> xispirito: sabia que era nokia
<xispirito> sim
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas tava achando que fosse o meego
<Rudolf> xispirito: ou o N900
<xispirito> não, é jurássico mesmo
<Larf> e nao consigo visualizar nenhuma das barras
<Larf> como posso resolver isso??
<xispirito> Larf: provávelmente, alterando a resolução
<xispirito> maaas .. tem que ver que placa de vídeo é e se o driver está instalado
<Larf> ja fiz todas essa opçoes
<Larf> de resolução
<xispirito> Larf: e que placa é?
<Larf> onbord intel
<xispirito> aqui também é uma intel, não errou uma resolução ainda, em nenhum OS
<Rudolf> xispirito: a dele pode ser aquelas GMA
<xispirito> Rudolf: elas precisam de drivers que não os do kernel?
<Rudolf> xispirito: stagging
<Larf> eu estou usanda o ubuntu 12,10
<xispirito> aha
<Larf> no anterior era tudo normal
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas, suposição
<Larf> o sistema me da a opção da resolução correta q 1366x768
<Larf> mais acha q o monitor e 19"
<xispirito> talvez seja caso de um xorg.conf
<Rudolf> xispirito: sempre é
<Rudolf> xispirito: heuehiueh
<xispirito> ahah
<Larf> o q seria xorg.conf
<Larf> ??
<xispirito> Larf: um arquivo de configuração do X11
<xispirito> muito comum anos atrás
<xispirito> aliás, obrigatório
<Rudolf> bons tempos
<Rudolf> XF86Config
<xispirito> eu gostava =D
<Larf> e como resolvo?
<Rudolf> Larf: X -configure
<Rudolf> Larf: mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rudolf> Larf: ou cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rudolf> Larf: mas verifica se não existe o arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf antes
<Rudolf> Larf: e tem que estar com o X "down"
<Larf> cara ql atalho para abrir minhas pasta para localizar o arquivo
<Rudolf> vish
<xispirito> tipo, acho que hoje em dia fica em /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Rudolf> nem imagino
<xispirito> se me lembro bem
<Rudolf> xispirito: xorg.conf.d é para o método automatizado
<xispirito> Rudolf: lembro de ter customizado coisas lá
<Rudolf> xispirito: ali vc pode colocar coisas específicas sobre teclado, mouse, video
<xispirito> isso
<Rudolf> xispirito: em arquivos separados
<xispirito> isso isso
<Rudolf> xispirito: o grande xorg.conf ainda fica em /etc/X11
<xispirito> entendi
<Rudolf> xispirito: acho que foi vc que me falou que não se usava mais, eu fui atras para ver
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas eu preciso usar, pelo menos no note de casa
<Rudolf> xispirito: que é optimus
<Rudolf> xispirito: e faz uma lambança danada
<Peste_Bubonica> caramba, quase fiquei doido com um problema aqui agora
<xispirito> ainda tem caso de usar
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: filha? esposa? peixes?
<Larf> achei o xorg.conf
<Peste_Bubonica> reiniciou o note, e ele disse q tava com pau no carregador, e q eu ia reduzir a performance pra atender a entradada de energia
<Rudolf> Larf: onde??
<Peste_Bubonica> tirei bateria
<Peste_Bubonica> coloquei de novo
<Peste_Bubonica> conferi o carregador
<Peste_Bubonica> tava tudo certo
<Peste_Bubonica> ja comecei a chapar
<Peste_Bubonica> qdo vi, só tinha meio cabo do carregador plugado
<Larf> etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Peste_Bubonica> e mesmo assim ele era identificado
<Peste_Bubonica> bagulho loko mano
<xispirito> "ele disse que tinha pau no carregador"
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> eu imagino apareçendo na tela: "pau no carregador"
<Rudolf> "loader fucking you"
<Peste_Bubonica> xispirito, era algo mais ou menos assim :D
<Peste_Bubonica> xo ver um lance no setup
<xispirito> hoje é sexta?
<Rudolf> xispirito: vish
<Rudolf> ainda não
<xispirito> então deve ser quinta
<Larf> agora q eu achei faço oq??
<Rudolf> Larf: backup
<xispirito> Larf: guarde ele em algum lugar
<xispirito> e tente o que o Rudolf disse ali em cima
<Larf> ok
<Larf> e agora?
<xispirito> psicotécnico?
<xispirito> Larf: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_xorg.conf
<xispirito> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<xispirito> na parte 3. Configuring X11
<xispirito> tem umas coisas interessantes
<xispirito> e na 4 pode estar sua solução
<Larf> cara eu sou muito fraco nessas paradas
<Larf> o q seria o executavel x
<xispirito> Larf: X11 é um servidor, no qual o seu Desktop roda em cima
 * xispirito vai e complica mais
<Larf> isso eu entendi
<xispirito> você tem o /usr/bin/X
<xispirito> este é o executável, e tem um monte relacionados, como startx, xset, xinit e etc
<xispirito> olha o último link que passei, na seção 4
<Larf> cp/root/...
<Larf> cp / root / xorg.conf.new / etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Larf> e isso
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> antes tem que rodar X -configurew
<xispirito> X -configure
<xispirito> e as barras tem que estar juntas dos arquivos
<xispirito> cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xoprg.conf
<Larf> sim q fica na pasta etc/x11
<xispirito> err, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xispirito> não, fica na /etc/X11
<Larf> nesta pasta nao tem xorg.conf.new
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> dai me cai os butiá
<Larf> ??
<Larf> tem xorg.conf.failsafe
<xispirito> Rudolf: quer tentar?
<Rudolf> ocupado
<xispirito> nível de dificuldade: hardcore
<Larf> vamos la fala aonda q eu tenho q ir, e o q fazer na ordem.
<Larf> porque eu estou pedido
<nntp> realmente
<xispirito> nntp: vamos lá, dá uma luz ao rapaz
<Larf> sou u usuario muito pouco familiarizado com a estrutura do linux
<nntp> eu cheguei agora
<nntp> nem sei qq se passa
<xispirito> nntp: ele tem uma placa intel que não detecta a resolução
<nntp> intel ?
<nntp> nvidia ?
<xispirito> em um monitor aoc 18,5'
<xispirito> "placa intel"
<nntp> intel/nvidia hibrida ?
<xispirito> ah dai já não tenho esta informação
<Rudolf> nntp: optimus?
<nntp> http://tecnologiaetc.net/2012/08/27/nvidialinux-dor-de-cabeca-na-certa/
<nntp> shoryoken
<Rudolf> nntp: discordo
 * xispirito dá uma cambota
<xispirito> nvidia é dor
<xispirito> ati eu não sei
<Larf> o meu problema e fazer com q o ubuntu, q na versao anterior ao 12.10 ja reconhecia o meu monitor 18.5", volte a reconhecer
<nntp> ati aqui bombando
<nntp> so nao bomba no ubuntu novo
<nntp> cara ubuntu 12.10
<nntp> eu nao dou suporte
<xispirito> nntp: então, quero explicar isto aqui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<nntp> ja falei isso aqui
<xispirito> na seção 4
<xispirito> mas você me conheçe e sabe que sou bom de explicar =D
<nntp> inclusive pro tiagoscd
<nntp> pra ele por um howto na pagina da linux-br
<nntp> do ubuntu-br
<nntp> sobre palcas de video
<nntp> tutorial lah bonitinho pra por as placas pra funfar
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiuehe
<nntp> pq ta muito confuso
<nntp> o meu hardware eu coloco pra funfar mas eh muita gambiarra eu nem ensino os outros nao
<xispirito> eu escolho o que compro, dai não me encomoda
<xispirito> tudo que comprei que tinha escrito Solaris e Unix funciona
<nntp> eh essas maquinas for windwos ae onborard com hardware emulado eh tudo um lixo
<nntp> tem uns lance que eh windwos only mesmo
<xispirito> mas voltando ao foco, nntp, tente explicar http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<xispirito> a seção 4 é o que interessa a ele
<xispirito> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-monitor.conf
<xispirito> vou tentar então
<nntp> saida dvi
<xispirito> Larf: tente rodar ae, xrandr
<nntp> melhor
<xispirito> e cole em algum paste a saída
<Larf> aonde isso??
<xispirito> no terminal eh, claro
<Larf> xrandr
<nntp> cara e outra se ele instalou o xorg agora e nao reiniciou a maquian ou memso o driver se nao reiniciar nao vira nao
<nntp> o linux tem hora que tem q reiniciar mano
<xispirito> só quando mexe no kernel
<nntp> geralmente instalaçao de placa de video mexe no kernel
<Larf> eu nao estou conseguindo abrir o terminal
<nntp> iii
<Rudolf> nntp: basta modprobe -r e reiniciar o X
<Rudolf> Larf: defina "não consigo"
<xispirito> alt+f2
<xispirito> gnome-terminal
<xispirito> e se bem me lembro, alt+f1 abre um terminal
<Larf> como falei eu estou se consegui ver as barras tanto de atalhos como superior da tela
<Larf> a resuloção esta atrapalhando
<nntp> isso ae
<nntp> eh o seu monitor
<nntp> pede pra regular no monitor
<nntp> autoajuste
<xispirito> mas há nntp
<xispirito> é o monitor \o/
<nntp> bah
<xispirito> é por isto que estou tentando explicar http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<xispirito> mas o nível de dificuldade subiu para Nightmare
<nntp> reoluçao maluca
<xispirito> munição no fim e 30 de vida
<nntp> vai no menu do munitor
<Larf> ja fiz isso inúmeras vezes
<nntp> seguinte
<nntp> se a imagem ta legal no x
<nntp> so a resoluçao nao ta batendo certo
<xispirito> isso \o/
<nntp> entao tem que mexer primeiro nas configuraçoes do teu driver original
<xispirito> agora vamos explicar http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml, seção 4?
<nntp> nvsettings lah
<Larf> o monitor e de um tamanha mais o sistema teima em acha q ele e de outro
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> depois tem como configurar aparecia dentro dos settings do ubuntu ae
<nntp> feito isso nao tem pq nao funcionar
<xispirito> ok, morri, acabou a munição
<nntp> aogra xorg.conf sem conhecer bem o hardware eu nao mexo nao tem um wiki ta intel bem explicativo sobre driver na net
<Larf> so para vc terem uma ideia
<Larf> eu configurei o monitor para area de trab ficar com um dedo de distancia de todos os lados mais mesmo assim  nao consigo ver as barra de ferramenta
<nntp> mas nao eh assim
<nntp> 1 dedo de onde tu ta tirando essas medidas ?
<nntp> resoluçao cara eh uma coisa bem definida
<nntp> se o seu driver nao suporta uma resoluçao fora a que voce ta tentando setar nao vai funcionar nao
<nntp> ele fica maluco
<nntp> outra coisa
<nntp> na minha placa se eu mudo alguma coisa no catalyst que he o gerenciador de conf da minha placa
<Larf> cara eu desisto pq nao consigo explicar a vc's e vc's fica perdidos em tentar me ajudas
<Larf> vlw
<Larf> fui
<nntp> eu tenho que reiniciar
<Rudolf> heuheuehieuheiuehiueiueh
<Rudolf> Larf: guiafoca.org
<nntp> isso
<Rudolf> Larf: aprenda sobre linux, e nos ajude a te ajudar
<nntp> q dedo de resoluçao
<nntp> da um dedo de resoluçao ae Rudolf que vai kk
<nntp> funfa nao
<Rudolf> nntp: muito específico do ubuntu
<Rudolf> nntp: não é minha praia
<Rudolf> nntp: eu tava mais perdido que o cara
<xispirito> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<xispirito> =D
<Rudolf> xispirito: esse eu entendo
<nntp> pois ej
<xispirito> é só fazer que resolve
<xispirito> mas ningué me ouvia
<nntp> xispirito, noobe
<nntp> nao da pra mexer com xorg mano
<xispirito> nntp: da onde que não?
<xispirito> jogo meu masso de cigarro que dá
<nntp> parei de fumar
<nntp> e tipo
<nntp> lah nao tem 1 dedo de resoluçao
<xispirito> nntp: esqueçe o dedo =D
<xispirito> era só setar a resolução, forçar
<nntp> cara tem umas coisas que irrita mano
<nntp> 1 dedo de cada lado
<xispirito> eu fazia isto antigamente[
<nntp> da vontade de mandar o  ara enfiar o dedo
<xispirito> num noite sis
<xispirito> só que era no xrg.conf
<nntp> xfree86
<xispirito> não, X11
<xispirito> nntp: dá para mexer onde quiser
<NarfligiX> até hoje sinto falta do xorg.conf
<xispirito> não existe "não pode mexer ai"
<nntp> cara
<nntp> xpírito o cara nao da conta de explicar o problema
<nntp> ele vai dar conta de entender tua explicaçao sem voce entender o problema dele ?
<nntp> para mano
<nntp> eu sei tudo q vc ta falando
<nntp> mas o cara c viu lah
<xispirito> o problema dele é: resolução desconfigurada
<nntp> começa do zero ae que eu to perdido
<nntp> o cara ta perdido no linux
<nntp> nao da conta de abrir um terminal
<nntp> nao consigo abrir o terminal
<nntp> mano assim nao tem como ajudar serio mesmo
<xispirito> nntp: sim, eu vi
<nntp> ou o fregues empenha o minimo
<nntp> pra aprender alguma coisa dobasico
<xispirito> ele não sabia usar o cp
<Rudolf> tinha que ter o foca linux no topic
<xispirito> eisto era um problema
<nntp> cara ta muito zuado isso
<nntp> o povo ta achando que linux eh windwos e nao eh
<nntp> culpa do ubuntu
<xispirito> é uma plataforma das mais fácies o ubuntu
<nntp> se o cara nao ler o manual nao da
<xispirito> não sei se não a mais fácil
<Rudolf> xispirito: problema é quando dá pau
<nntp> isso
<nntp> nao tem next
<nntp> next
<nntp> next
<nntp> aqui nao
<nntp> finish
<xispirito> Rudolf: e quando dá pau nos ms, arruma que eu quero ver =D
<xispirito> aquilo é o inferno
<Rudolf> xispirito: ah, mas aí é windows
<nntp> o negocio que o cara ja chega aqui e ve
<Rudolf> xispirito: só reinstalar
<nntp> janela acha que a filosofia eh a mesma
<Rudolf> xispirito: linux que é uma droga
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> ahuauhuhaehah
<nntp> bah
<nntp> to malhumorado hoje
<xispirito> nntp: cuidado com o stress
<xispirito> aha
<nntp> to ficando hipertenso
<nntp> fui no medico ontem ele falou que eu to quse hipertenso
<nntp> 14/9 a pressao
<xispirito> saca que computação tem que ser algo divertido, não estressante
<xispirito> quase zen =D
<nntp> ixi
<Rudolf> xispirito: juuuuuuuuuuura
<nntp> kkkk
<Rudolf> xispirito: devia ser lei isso
<Rudolf> xispirito: pq tá foda
<nntp> kkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> Rudolf: welcome to the Unix \o/
<nntp> kd o bento carnero ?
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> não seria "welcome to the jungle"?
<nntp> eh por ai
<xispirito> aha
<jansen> ola
<nntp> hola
<jansen> gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar?
<xispirito> jansen: vai depender do problema
<jansen> estou com um problema no initframs
<jansen> meu pc não ta bootando
<nntp> ixi i agora xpispirito
<xispirito> nntp: e lá vamos nós
<nntp> kd o log
<xispirito> jansen: o que apareçe, quando você dá boot?
<jansen> tentei dar um fsck -r /dev/sda1
<jansen> No init found. Try passing init = boottarg
<xispirito> jansen: entendi
<xispirito> e é o seguinte, ele está dando boot na partição errada
<jansen> sim
<xispirito> ele não está achando o /sbin/init
<jansen> certo
<jansen> e que eu posso fazer
<jansen> ?
<xispirito> bom, no grub, voc pode mudar a partição
<xispirito> apertando 'e' na linha de boot
<jansen> no grub?
<xispirito> vai ter lá na linha hda ou hdb etc
<xispirito> isso
<jansen> como faço isso??
<jansen> aonde vou?
<xispirito> apretando e =D
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jansen> hahahaha
<nntp>  kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> cliente pediu para bloquear lojas renner
<Rudolf> usuários ficam muito no site
<jansen> hahaha na hora que ta bootando???
<nntp> pq Rudolf ?
<xispirito> jansen: 0.0
<xispirito> não me xoa homi =D
<xispirito> #zoa
<Rudolf> nntp: devem ficar fazendo compra
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> isso ae eh buling
<xispirito> Rudolf: hahah
<xispirito> devem estar de reforma o.0
<xispirito> eeee
<xispirito> achei um emulador de terminal legal \o/
<xispirito> só falta ajustar
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/237529
<nntp> q c ta usando ae xsprito ?
<xispirito> mrxvt
<Rudolf> xispirito: conhece a Darwin Awards?
<xispirito> não Rudolf
<xispirito> um momento, vou reiniciar o cliente
<xispirito> arre, não deu ainda
<xispirito>  irráá
<cleiton_> bom dia
<nntp> oi bom dia
<xispirito> dia
<cleiton_> baixei o Ubuntu 12.10 mas estou com dificuldades de instalar.Não consigo dar boot no Cd e dentro do windows instalo pede para reiniciar  e nada
<cleiton_> apareçe a tela de xispirito Assistente de instalação, solicita para reiniciar e depois não continua...
<xispirito> "tela de xispirito"
<xispirito> \ao/
<xispirito> \o/
<cleiton_> "escrito"
<xispirito> cleiton_: e quando você reinicia, o que aconteçe?
<cleiton_> foi mal
<cleiton_> volta para o windows
<xispirito> mas não apareçe nenhuma tela ou menu, nada diferente?
<cleiton_> nada , nada
<xispirito> bom, pessoal que usa Ubuntu, respondam, esta eu não sei
<cleiton_> estou tirando a maquina do dominio e vou tentar novamente
<nntp> qq acontece
<nntp> ?
<Rudolf> xispirito:  http://www.darwinawards.com
<xispirito> Rudolf: lol
<cleiton_> tirei a maquina do dominio, desinstalei e instalei novamente, pede para reiniciar e mais nada
<cleiton_> alguem tem alguma idéia?
<nntp> to perdido
<nntp> cleiton_, qual o problema ?
<cleiton_> Baixei o Ubuntu 12.10, instala muito rapido, pede para reiniciar e não continua a instalação
<xispirito> não tem continuação, ele instala direto =D
<cleiton_> Estou com a versão 8 e instala normal
<xispirito> só que era para reiniciar e dar a opção
<cleiton_> não dá...
<cleiton_> uma versão antiga que tenho vai normal
<xispirito> cleiton_: iso ruim?
<cleiton_> queria saber se alguem ja baixou e instalou esta versão
<cleiton_> e se deu tudo certo
<xispirito> eu não, acho que o nntp baixou
<nntp> eu ja instalei 12.04 12.10
<nntp> to usando fedora mas ja instalei os 2
<nntp> funciona sim
<nntp> sua iso deve estar com problemas
<cleiton_> sinceramente não conheço muito de linux e estava precisando de uma versão que fosse mais proxima do Windows. vou ter que disponibilizar algumas maquinas para usuarios que nunca viram Linux na vida
<xispirito> cleiton_: não existe
<nntp> cleiton_, tente a versao 12.04
<nntp> ela eh mais estavel
<cleiton_> Iria precisar acessar apenas um terminal service e mais nada
<cleiton_> 12.04, bacana
<nntp> entao vai por mim 12.04
<cleiton_> valeu irmão, obrigado pela dica
<cleiton_> vou baixa aki
<xispirito> cara, apaixonei no mrxvt
<nntp> disponha
<xispirito> s
<oliveiraborges> Fala galera.
<oliveiraborges> Tudo na paz
<oliveiraborges> Alguem tem ai um bom tutorial pra configurar multiplas instancias do postfix ?
<Biriba> olha que coisa de doido
<Biriba> http://www.bbnradio.org/jwplayer/players/browsers/portuguese.htm
<nntp> Biriba, o anticristo ta chegando ae
<nntp> 2012
<Biriba> hummm
<sistematico> Boa tarde!!!
<optimusprimem> sistematico, boa
<sistematico> Alguem aqui entende de NF-e e NFS-e?
<pilgrim6> Boa tarde.
<ze_> ola tenho um problema
<ze_> oi alguem
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<pilgrim6> AUSHAUHS
<sistematico> Comédia.
<pilgrim6> sai fora, eu passei alguns dias pra conseguir e o carinha vem aqui pensando que é caixa eletronico
<pilgrim6> brincaeira isso em sistematico... ;P
<pilgrim6> *brincadeira
<sistematico> Quer suporte gratuíto em no máximo 15 segundos.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<pilgrim6> vai no google que ele manda um zilhão de respostas, só não sei se tem alguma certa... rsrsr
<pilgrim6> em menos de 5 segundos
<pilgrim6> o/
<sistematico> Puxa vida, me cadastrei no site da prefeitura, para emitir NFS-e, e só depois descobri que tem a NF-e! Em muitos lugares me disseram que essa última é bem melhor, queria saber se dá pra me "descadastrar" da NFS-e...
<sistematico> :\
<sistematico> Liguei na Prefeitura a praga da mulher num sabe nem o nome dela direito.
<sistematico> Tá difícil, uhuhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Alguem aqui tem experiência com Nota Fiscal eletrônica?
<pilgrim6> uaushuahs
<pilgrim6> ie ta ferro
<pilgrim6> eita
<sistematico> pilgrim6: TÔ na pedra!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> qq tem ?
<sistematico> pilgrim6: Fiz cagada a nível empresarial.
<pilgrim6> esses concursados de boroscas mano, é floridão... =/
<nntp> eu ja mexi com alguns sistemas assim
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> instalei
<pilgrim6> YHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<pilgrim6> UAHSHUAHSUAH
<sistematico> nntp: Seguinte.
<nntp> mm
<pilgrim6> esse é o grande sistematico, não é a toa que temesse nick ;P
<sistematico> nntp: Me cadastrei na Prefeitura da minha cidade, pra emitir NFS-e.
<pilgrim6> *tem
<sistematico> nntp: pmcg.ms.gov.br
<sistematico> nntp: nfse.ms.gov.br
<nntp> dae c ta usando o opensource
<sistematico> nntp: Aí li DEPOIS, em muitos sites, que a NF-e é muito melhor e mais rápida.
<nntp> mm
<sistematico> nntp: E quem emite a nota é a SEFAZ e não a prefeitura.
<nntp> sim
<nntp> sefaz
<nntp> estadual neh
<sistematico> nntp: Agora, eu tô com medo de me cadastrar nas duas, tem como "excluir" meu cadastro no sistema de NFS-e da prefeitura?
<sistematico> nntp: Sim, estadual.
<nntp> cara ae vc tem q consultar um contador
<sistematico> nntp: Liguei na Prefeitura, fui lá, e ninguêm sabe de nada.
<nntp> contador
<sistematico> nntp: Ah velho, minha contadora é mais perdida que eu.
<sistematico> Tô lascado.
<nntp> ela sabe
<nntp> se nao troca de contador mano
<sistematico> Vai ter que ser.
<nntp> agora essa nota fiscal municipal ae nao sei se vira noa
<sistematico> Então, vacilei grandão.
<nntp> foi
<nntp> agora estuda isso ae mano pq isso ae eh punk viu
<nntp> arruma um contador que presta
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahaha
<nntp> pra depois nao se fuder no imposto
<sistematico> Nem me fala, tô de cabelo em pé.
<nntp> eh isso ae da mo pepino altas dividas
<nntp> governo fdp
<nntp> entnao o contador tem q ser bom e honesto
<nntp> foda isso
<nntp> olha soh
<nntp> vo te da um canal pro c perguntar as coisas
<nntp> http://www.smallsoft.com.br/
<nntp> liga no televendas
<nntp> e pergunta as coisas falano que tu quer adquirir o produto deles
<nntp> sacou
<nntp> ;)
<nntp> hacker the world
<nntp> sistematico, viu ae ?
<nntp> Fone: 0800.645.2008
<sistematico> Valeu.
<OLIMPIO> Não consigo entrar no meu usuario, só consigo entrar como usuario convidado, quando coloco minha senha o sistema tenta entrar mas retorna a tela de login, o que devo fazer agora?
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Abre um terminal e digita: sudo passwd [seu_user]
<sistematico> Aí você mudará a sua senha.
<sistematico> Por exemplo: sudo passwd olimpio
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Entendeu?
<OLIMPIO> entendi, mas após fazer esta mudança, ao sair do terminal já poderei acessar normalmente?
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Não tenho idéia.
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Não sei o que fez aí pra isso acontecer.
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Pra ser sincero eu não tenho a mínima idéia do acontece aí, o que te dei é uma solução genérica que pode te ajudar, ou não.
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Precisariamos saber o que você fez para que isso acontecece, ver os logs do sistema etc e tal..
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Não sei nem qual é a versão ou mesmo o sistema que está usando, eu presumo que seja o último Ubuntu estável, mas isso eu não tenho como saber daqui sem que você me dê tais informações.
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Tente executar o que eu te falei, se não der certo volte aqui e relate o problema, se eu não puder ajudar, alguem aqui com certeza ajudará.
<OLIMPIO> Na verdade isso aconteceu depois que eu, seguindo instruções nos foruns, ativei a tela de login, pois ao instalar o sistema marquei a opção de não pedir minha senha ao iniciar e aí precisei colocar senha para minha filha não acessar. Consegui a tela de login inicial, mas após reiniciar o pc o problema surgiu.
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> No terminal, digite gnome-control-center
<sistematico> Vá em Contas de Usuário
<OLIMPIO> Meu ubuntu está atualizado: 12.10
<sistematico> Clique em "Desbloquear"
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Clique no seu usuário, e desligue a opção de logar automaticamente.
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Entendeu?
<sistematico> Se ela estiver marcada.
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Editou algum arquivo?
<OLIMPIO> Quando você fala: ir no terminal, devo fazer isso depois de já ter entrado na única sessão que tenho disponível (a de convidado), ou antes mesmo de entrar eu devo acessar o terminal? Devo fazer como root ou não?
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<sistematico> OLIMPIO: Tá na frente do PC que está com o problema agora?
<OLIMPIO> Amigo, desculpe, mas não estou estou a 700 Km da minha casa, no trabalho, talvez deva aguardar para quando estiver lá, não é? Sei que ativei a opção de acesso remoto para suporte mas sou leigo.
<OLIMPIO> Lembro que també já desativei a opção de logar automaticamente, antes de mudar para que o sistema entrasse com a tela de login.
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrde
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: eae
<Fisico> to aqui em rp e vou voltar para sc
<Fisico> o vidinha...
<Rudolf> já?
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galer
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ?
<Rudolf> opa
<OliveiraBorges> E ai Rudolf
<OliveiraBorges> voce tem algum tutorial bom ai pra configurar outra instancias no postfix
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: não
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: to tentando usar o make aqui, mas ele esta me retornando este erro :
<OliveiraBorges> make: Makefile.init: No such file or directory
<OliveiraBorges> make: *** No rule to make target `Makefile.init'.  Stop.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: rodou o ./configure ?
<OliveiraBorges> aonde exatamente eu devo rodar o ./configure ? Eu instalei o make via yum
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: dentro de onde vc está executando o make
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: no sources do postfix não?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: para que o make funcione ele precisa de um Makefile
<OliveiraBorges> estou tentando exeutar essas linhas de comando.
<OliveiraBorges> make -f Makefile.init makefiles \
<OliveiraBorges> ‘CCARGS=-DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql’ \
<OliveiraBorges> ‘AUXLIBS=-L/usr/lib/mysql/ -lmysqlclient -lz -lm’
<OliveiraBorges> make
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: que é criado manualmente ou pelo ./configure
<OliveiraBorges> no meu caso aonde eu executo o ./configure ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: no sources do postfix não?
<OliveiraBorges> nao eh.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: não?
<OliveiraBorges> nao.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: então onde?
<paladinn> ae familia
<paladinn> boa tarde !
<paladinn> firme total ?
<Rudolf> sono!
<paladinn> alguem pra me dar um help com shell script ?
<paladinn> alguem manja de shell script ?
<paladinn> alguem coda em shell script ? sh ?
<paladinn> ninguem ?
<paladinn> alguem conhece shell script ?
<paladinn> chuimf
<paladinn> ninguem ?
<nntp> como eu listo os nomes das janelas abertas no gnome ?
<nntp> consegui
<paladinn> nntp manja shell script ?
<nntp> qq tem paladinn?
<paladinn> como jogo a consulta de um select do mysql em variaveis pra dar um echo na tela
<Rudolf> echo?
<paladinn> sim, porque ai rodo meu script.sh e vai aparecendo no terminal o resultado da minha consulta
<Rudolf> paladinn: isso para debug é bom
<Rudolf> paladinn: mas acho que deixa lento a execução da pesquisa
<paladinn> Rudolf: isso não importa, só quero aprender a jogar o resultado da minha consulta e no loop ir listando o resultado
<paladinn> só falta eu saber como pego o resultado da consulta, não consegui ate agora
<paladinn> vou jogar no github o que consegui ate agora
<nntp> eu to brigqndo co, o xdotool
<nntp> qeuhequh
<Rudolf> paladinn: joga o resultado numa variavel e a variável no echo
<rootpt> Ha algum programa que dê para gravar paginas offline no pc?
<Rudolf> rootpt: sim
<rootpt> Sabe o nome?
<Rudolf> rootpt: wget
<Rudolf> rootpt: por exemplo
<Rudolf> rootpt: mas não é todo site que deixa fazer isso viu
<rootpt> Pois, mas queria o site todo mesmo.
<rootpt> :-\
<nntp> adeus ler1
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<gustavo> alo
<Ney> Bom dia galera gostaria de saber como configurar um Servidor Proxy no Linux Educacional 3.0
<Ney> Alguém sabe?
<Ney> Bom dia galera gostaria de saber como configurar um Servidor Proxy no Linux Educacional 3.0Alguém sabe?
<zecafig> ola Ney .. alguem vai te ajudar com essa duvida .. mas se preferir .. ache algum tutorial de squid .. nao eh tao dificil por pra funcionar ..
<Ney> Eu estou tentando aqui desde de manhã.
<Ney> Peguei um tutorial no Viva O Linux.
<Ney> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/impressora.php?codigo=9629
<Ney> mas quando coloco /etc/init.d/squid3 start
<Ney> dá erro.
<kernel> No support for device type: power_supply
<kernel> que erro é esse do acpi
<Ney> * Starting Squid HTTP Proxy 3.0 squid 3
<Ney> ...
<Ney> FATAL: Bungled squid.conf line 6: cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid3 45000 16 256 # Aqui é o tamanho máximo de sua cache, no meu caso é 45GB, estude sua necessidade e capacidade da partição /var
<Ney> ...
<Ney> Squid Cache (Version 3.0.STABLE1): Terminad abnormally.
<Ney> ...
<Ney> (Uso de CPU,...,)
<Ney> Coloquei do tutorial e quando dou um start para aí.
<Ney> O que vc acha que pode ser?
<nntp> os cara acha que eh soh copiar a conf na net e por lah que roda bunitim kkk
<nntp> ita falando no log ae Ney
<nntp> erro na linha 6
<Ney> Eu segui todos os passos dele sobre Squid. Só aí que parei.
<Ney> Não sei o porque do erro. Eu entendi o que ele faz:
<Ney> Setando onde vai ficar o cache do servidor (pasta). sistema de alocação: ufs. Tamanho em disco. 45000MB. Quantidade de diretórios:16 e subdiretórios 256
<Ney> só não sei porque dá erro.
<Ney> nesta linha
<Ney> cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid3 4500 16 256
<Ney> Está errado alguma coisa?
<Ney> Valeu galera amanhã vou tentar tudo denovo.
<Ney> É o jeito
<Ney> Agora sobre Ubuntu.
<Ney> Baixei a versão do site e a imagem contém 753MB, quando fui instalar deu erro pois não coube no CD. Parou em 734MB
<Ney> A imagem não cabe no CD, porque criaram assim?
<Rudolf> Ney: pq quiseram uai, grave no dvd
<Ney> Vai dar Certo? A imagem não é para CD?
<Rudolf> não existe imagem "para cd"
<Rudolf> existe a iso
<Rudolf> se cabe em X ou Y
<Rudolf> depende do destino
<Rudolf> não da origem
<Rudolf> exceto video
<Rudolf> video-cd e video-dvd
<Rudolf> aka vcd, svcd e variantes
<Ney> Humm. Blz.
<Ney> Na imagem do Linux Educacional 3.0 que eu tenho não foi possível fazer isso por isso que eu disse isso.
<Ney> Vou tentar.
<kernel> Rudolf, ei cara
<kernel> meu acpi ta dando um erro de fonte de alimentação
<Rudolf> kernel: ainda nisso
<Rudolf> kernel: sugestão
<kernel> Rudolf, mais tinha dado certo
<Rudolf> kernel: mude para algo que vc possa compilar o kernel
<kernel> ontem tava filé
<Rudolf> kernel: então é hardware
<kernel> No support for device type: power_supply
<kernel> da esse erro quando eu digito acpi
<kernel> eu vi no forum
<kernel> uma configuração para por no grub2
<kernel> até deu certo
<kernel> mais eu dei carga
<Rudolf> kernel: hardware
<kernel> parece que é a tensao foi alterada ou coisa do tipo
<kernel> é hardware nao cara
<kernel> se nao, nao tinha dado certo
<kernel> foi depois que eu dei carga ontem
<kernel> que deu pau
<kernel> o.O
<Rudolf> hardware
<kernel> fodz
<kernel> que sux
<kernel> Rudolf, qual vai ser para resolver?
<Rudolf> kernel: nem imagino
<kernel> :(
<Rudolf> não tive problema com nenhum notebook
<kernel> é netbook
<kernel> aqui
<tiagoscd> no mínimo engraçado: http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/11/microsoft-faz-propagando-do-ie.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<tiagoscd> propaganda foi criativa pelo menos
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/530865_505297626155782_1316366339_n.jpg
<d70> opa, alguem conhece sobre SMART e HDs ?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: heheheh
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: hehehe
<lipearu> boa  noite
<nntp> sucksless eh phoda kkk
<aletux> boa noite
<aletux> olá
<aletux> alguém poderia me ajudar
<sistematico> Fale a dúvida.
<sistematico> 99% que entra aqui pergunta se pode perguntar :-|
<sistematico> Deviam colocar instruções no tópico.
<nntp> 1111
<nntp> neh
<aletux> eu quero falar com a Ursula sobre um defeito no meu ubuntu
<nntp> 1tinha mesmo
<sistematico> aletux: Então fale.
<nntp> kkkk
<sistematico> Problema resolvido! NEXT!
<aletux> tem um triangulo com uma exlamação na barra do meu ubuntu
<nntp> nossq
<aletux> que permite q eu  atualize ele
<aletux> n permite
<sistematico> aletux: Abre um terminal e digita: sudo apt-get update
<aletux> em overmelh
<aletux> vermelho
<sistematico> aletux: Se der um erro, cole o erro em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> aletux: Se não der erro nenhum, digite sudo apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> aletux: Novamente se der erro, copie e cole o erro, depois cole o link aqui.
<aletux> parece q ta resolvendo
<sistematico> aletux: Entendeu?
<aletux> estou aguardando terminar
<FernandoBasso> Eu removi o unity-lens-shopping, mas fica aparecendo um monte de CD pra comprar... Como se remove essa "coisa"?
<FernandoBasso> O dash fica todo poluído.
<paladinn> boa noite familia
<aletux> terminou deu certo sistematico
<aletux> obg
<sistematico> De nada meu amigo.
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: apt-get purge pacote talves.
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar a criar outra instancia no postfix ?
<FernandoBasso> sistematico: Não foi o que eu disse que fiz?
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: Não.
<sistematico> Está atropelando conceitos básicos do APT, não vou entrar em maiores detalhes.
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: Quando disse eu "removi" tal programa, entende-se apt-get remove
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: Quando você disser eu "expurgei" ou "removi completamente" o tal programa, entende-se apt-get purge
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: Entendeu?
<FernandoBasso> Tá, o purge remove os arquivos de configuração também.
<sistematico> Entre outras coisas.
<FernandoBasso> Que diferença isso vai fazer? Em todo caso, vou tentar. Obrigado.
<FernandoBasso> Bah, e na verdade, eu me expressei mal. Olhando no histórico de comandos, eu havia usado o 'purge' já...
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: find ~ -iname "*lens*"
<sistematico> Remove manualmente.
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: sudo find / -iname "*lens*"
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Não entendi.
<sistematico> Saiu.
<FernandoBasso> aptitude search lens | sed -n '/^i/p'
<FernandoBasso> https://gist.github.com/3483423
<nntp> nossa o 1ara ta de gprs
<nntp> 1ae eh foda hein "1?
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: Era muito mais fácil usar: dpkg -l | grep -i lens
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: Alem de não usar a internet, demora muito menos e não precisa usar esse sed maroto aí.
<FernandoBasso> Concordo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<FernandoBasso> O dash tá incrivelmente lento... Todas as demais animações estão suaves e bonitas. :|
<FernandoBasso> Até pra simplesmente pressionar a tecla windows e esperar ele aparecer é demorado e todo travado.
<sistematico> BTW, eu jamais usaria isto.
<nntp> 1usar o q
<sistematico> Unity, dash, Ubuntu, drogas, cachecol, calça colorida.
<sistematico> Entre outras coisa.
<nntp> mmm
<sistematico> #$coisas
<nntp> sei nem qq isso
<nntp> dash
<nntp> drogas eu parei
<nntp> cachecol never
<nntp> calca colorida
<nntp> desconfigurei meu teclado
<nntp> mas tipo
<nntp> calca colorida pode ser
<sistematico> nntp: find / -name dash -exec file "{}" \;
<nntp> tenho grilo nao
<nntp> nao
<sistematico> Ficará UÓ
<nntp> nem
<nntp> kkk
<paladinn> oix
<nntp> oi
<FernandoBasso> Eu sou fãnzão do arch linux com o openbox e tint2, mas sinto falta de um eye-candy a mais de vez enquando.
<paladinn> window manager é para os fracos
<paladinn> ve se Denis Ritchie usava wm
<paladinn> =P
<nntp> mada
<nntp> nada
<nntp> acho isso nao
<nntp> acho que tudo que vem pra ajudar eh bem vindo
<nntp> sou radical nao
<paladinn> qual wm Linus usa ?
<nntp> linus usa sim
<nntp> usava kde
<nntp> dois gnome
<nntp> ficou puto com gnome3
<sistematico> nntp: Então essa imagem aqui é pra você!! -> http://goo.gl/94AUJ
<nntp> sistematico,  nada haver sei lah c ta viajando kkk
<sistematico> paladinn: Qual ele usa eu num sei, só sei que ele tava perguntando como configura uma parada do Gnome3 esses dias no Google Plus.
<sistematico> nntp: Curtiu? uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<paladinn> tava testando ele me disse
<sistematico> nntp: Questão de estilo.
<sistematico> huhuhuhu
<nntp> nada tem coisa que nao rola e pronto
<paladinn> sistematico, como jogo uma consulta do mysql em variaveis em um shell script ?
<sistematico> Usa o dump né mano.
<nntp> waaaaaaassddddd
<paladinn> então, é pra rodar o sh numa cron
<paladinn> pra gerar uma estatistica diaria de um sistema que eu codo
<sistematico> Num quer que eu escreva de graça pra você né?
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Se fosse a um ou dois anos atrás eu até faria isso.
<sistematico> nntp: Só falta :)
<nntp> tomo paupudo
<nntp> brinca com o bento carnero
<nntp> aeuhuaehae
<sistematico> paladinn: Tem que ler né mano, no Google tem excelentes referencias sobre isso.
<nntp> se brincar tem ateh pronto isso ae
<nntp> auehae
<nntp> vo ali ver minha filha
<nntp> awa
<nntp> away
<paladinn> mano
<sistematico> nntp: Pior que tem mesmo, até achei aqui.
<paladinn> não tem
<paladinn> + do que pesquisei procurei varri
<sistematico> paladinn: https://www.google.com.br/search?q=mysql+shell+script
<sistematico> paladinn: *excelente* documentação.
<sistematico> Nem eu imaginava encontrar algo com tanta qualidade.
<nntp> back
<paladinn> nao tem o que eu quero
<nntp> cara
<nntp> eu achei ateh o scritp pra apertar a tecla 1 pro meu jogo aqui
<nntp> nao vai ter o do mysql
<nntp> bahg
<paladinn> não tem de pegar a consulta e jogar em variaveis para dar um insert
<nntp> sistematico qual eh mapa de teclando abnt2
<sistematico> paladinn: Que mapa?
<nntp> setxkbmap
<sistematico> nntp: Que mapa?
<paladinn> isso
<sistematico> br-abnt2
<nntp> vlw
<paladinn> no bsd é assim
<paladinn> setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br
<nntp> nao nao
<nntp> eu to usando um programa
<sistematico> paladinn: Assim ó, achar alguem que trabalhe de graça, pra mim eu tambem quero, aprender como fazer, definitivamente você não quer.
<nntp> aqui
<nntp> deixa eu testar
<nntp> ;;;;
<paladinn> sistematico vc pensa errado cara
<paladinn> nunca pedi pra me dar o peixe, mas sim ensinar a pescar
<paladinn> não sei o q vc tem contra mim, não vai com minha cara sei la...
<nntp> ;;;;
<paladinn> mas a gente podia começar do 0 nossa amizade
<nntp> nenhuim dos 2
<paladinn> o q axa
<sistematico> O link lá é uma senhora pescaria, aliás, de tarrafa ainda.
<Spiga> lol
<sistematico> paladinn: Não sou contra ninguem, só sou contra preguiça!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<paladinn> eu tb sou cara
<sistematico> BTW, vou ali e já volto.
<paladinn> fico em varias listas de programação esculaxando os programadores preguiçosos
<paladinn> "estou com preguiça de procurar no google, mas alguem poderia fazer um script assim e assado ?"
<nntp> ççç
<nntp> br
<nntp> çççççççç
<nntp> ok
<nntp> soh br mesmo
<paladinn> q dureza
<nntp> ??
<nntp> o maior pecado capital
<nntp> preguiça
<paladinn> paladin@paladin-home:/var/www$ sudo apt-get install git-core
<paladinn> caramba no note de casa ñ tinha instalado
<paladinn> nntp usa git ?
<paladinn> sistematico vc usa ?
<nntp> nao
<paladinn> https://github.com/emersoncoder/sh_select_insert
<nntp> meu negocio eh capitalismo
<paladinn> me ajuda
<paladinn> poxa cara
<nntp> a mano eu to mexendo com as minhas coisas tmb poxa vai esturdar paladin eu ja ajudei voce a ligar o apache ae pra fora
<nntp> agora c quer que eu procuro codigo pro c ?
<nntp> isso ae eh ridiculo mano
<nntp> www.google.com
<nntp> cara eu ia atraz antes de ter google
<nntp> tinha que gastar
<nntp> comprar livro
<nntp> ou entrar numa escola
<nntp> pra aprender as coisas
<nntp> saca
<nntp> agora vem tu ae cheio de preguiiça
<nntp> qq adianta achar algo pra ti
<nntp> vc nao vai aprender nada
<paladinn> <nntp> a mano eu to mexendo com as minhas coisas tmb poxa vai esturdar paladin eu ja ajudei voce a ligar o apache ae pra fora
<nntp> vai passar em branco
<paladinn> ja tava semi-liberado
<paladinn> foi só por a listen no 160 que eu lembrei e funfo
<nntp> ainda desdenha
<nntp> soh
<nntp> sem ele nao funciona filhao
<paladinn> vc nntp é o tipo de cara que eu tento não funciona, mas ai vc fala e funciona
<paladinn> admiro vc
<nntp> pois eh pra chegar aqui foi muita paulada na ideia
<paladinn> cara shell script aprendi outro dia, pensa que é facil fazer script
<nntp> eu sei que nao ja fiz altos mas hoje eu to afim de fritar em script nao tem tempo que nao uso isso
<nntp> demoro......
<nntp> A smooth sea never made a skillful mariner.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<paladinn> relaxa
<paladinn> to fazendo já , ta
<paladinn> Os NOVOS pacotes a seguir serão instalados:
<paladinn>   git git-core git-man gitk liberror-perl rsync tcl tk tk8.5
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> :D
<nntp> Seption, 1iae
<aletux> alguém sabe como deixar o Back|Track em Pt-br?
<nntp> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<Danniel-Lara> aletux: já verificou todas as  opções ?
<aletux> meu problema é não dominar o inglês
<paladinn> ele é muito bruto com vc
<paladinn> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/wheezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<paladinn> ui
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-30
<nntp> qual mais leve
<nntp> lxde ou xfce ?
<NarfligiX> só usei o xfce
<NarfligiX> ele é bem leve
<NarfligiX> dentre esses dois que você deu a opção
<paladinn> nntp
<paladinn> xfce
<nntp> acho que nao eh paladim
<paladinn> ja usei fluxbox
<ivanslip> Boa noite
<ivanslip> qual distro que dura mais tempo, num not, ligada na bateria?
<paladinn> boa pergunta
<ivanslip> to precisando que a bateria dure mais
<paladinn> http://www.google.com/search?q=qual+distro+que+dura+mais+tempo%2C+num+not%2C+ligada+na+bateria%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:pt-BR:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a#hl=pt-BR&client=iceweasel-a&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:pt-BR%3Aunofficial&sclient=psy-ab&q=bateria+dura+mais+linux&oq=bateria+dura+mais+linux&gs_l=serp.3...7503.10078.1.10237.23.14.0.0.0.0.400.1576.0j3j3j0j1.7.0...0.0...1c.1.ap2ne8PzpPA&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=dcbbe
<paladinn> 1a88901a6d1&bpcl=39314241&biw=1061&bih=839
<paladinn> reza rs
<ivanslip> ahhh
<ivanslip> "meu asus g53jw, pra comparação, no 7 dura 2h e 15 minutos+- no fedora 14 ta chegando a 3h e 50m quase o dobro.
<ivanslip>  to usando o e16 (enlightenment e fedora 14 64bits.)
<ivanslip>  um lance que notei aqui, dificil subir acima de 933mhz a CPU. quando sobe vai a 1.7ghz no 7 chega a 3ghz ou perto disso por causa do turbobooster.
<ivanslip>  acho que tem a ver com ser mais leve mesmo e a CPU subir menos o clock e não a algum gerenciador milagroso."
<ivanslip> confere essa informação?
<paladinn> mano
<paladinn> é simples vc fazer um benchmark disso
<paladinn> roda um video em hd no seu note pra ver se a bateria não descarrega rapido
<paladinn> ai carrega uma distro de 1MB
<paladinn> e ve quanto dura a bateria
<paladinn> ue
<paladinn> só deixando sem window manager ja rende a bateria
<ivanslip> to no win7 agora
<paladinn> vixi
<ivanslip> vou ter que baixar uma distro
<ivanslip> a que eu tava, ficou dificil manter
<tiagoscd> boa noite
<dk_millares> boa
<optimusprimem> kk
<kernel> qual o nome do pacote do aplicativo para ativar a webcam no facebook
<nntp> bomdia todos, pessoal do bot bom dia tambem!
<Rudolf> nntp: dia
<nntp> iuae Rudolf
<[Orca]> eae pessoal
<[Orca]> blz?
<Rudolf> [Orca]: eae
<[Orca]> rudolf: opa. tudo bem?
<Rudolf> [Orca]: bem
<[Orca]> rudolf: q bom
<[Orca]> eita que legal
<[Orca]> af
<Rudolf> nntp: tem lastfm?
<nntp> Rudolf, devo ter mas nem uso
<nntp> qual a manha Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> nntp: nada, só queria saber
<Rudolf> nntp: pq esses dias estávamos falando de musica
<nntp> a sim
<nntp> pois eh eu tenho lah cadastrado mas nao ando usando nao alias nunca usei
<nntp> eu tenho muita musica no hd Rudolf
<nntp> Rudolf, nem ta catalogado eu sou meio desleichado com isso
<nntp> se quiser depois eu posso por um hd cheio aqui online
<Rudolf> hehehe
<nntp> deve dar uns 50 gb de musica hehe
<nntp> ou mais nem sei ao certo
<nntp> mas ta zuado
<[Orca]> nha print "oi"
<nntp> nha ?
<nntp> cobrinha
<[Orca]> risada
<[Orca]> eu fico mandando pvt pra manter meu cliente em pé
<[Orca]> risadaa
<[Orca]> este meu cliente é loco
<[Orca]> fica uns 5 mins inativo e vai pra o saco
<[Orca]> mas... 50 gb de musica? =P
<[Orca]> pior q preciso organisar meu hd, ta uma bagunça
<nntp> tem [Orca] por ai
<[Orca]> orca? sim uspo
<[Orca]> uso*
<[Orca]> nntp: tentando organisar um hd esterno aqui, fiquei de formatar preciso pegar umas coisas delee... mas sempre que vou arrumar me da preguiça =P
<nntp> tem coisa que nem dah tem q apagar tudo e inciar de novo
<nntp> eu fiz isso ae uns dias atraz apguei muita coisa
<nntp> ixi
<nntp> tem coisa que nem vou ver de novo
<[Orca]> é...
<[Orca]> tem coisa minha, dos meus apis, arrumar da preguiça, criando coragem pra formatar com tudo mesmo rs..
<[Orca]> pais*
<[Orca]> vendo que fazr nas férias. af......
<[Orca]> risadaaa
<[Orca]> nntp: pois é... hd de uns (como eu) é uma bagunça só =O
<[Orca]> nntp: me perguntando aqui onde eu meti alguns arquivos... brincadeiras que fazia com python... coisas antigas.. rs
<nntp> eh desse jeito
<[Orca]> nntp: e como anda o teu amigo de todos os dias? :-)
<nntp> mm?
<[Orca]> o teu pc ué... :D
<nntp> [Orca], sao muitos
<nntp> vou ali pegar a xepa
<[Orca]> nntp: trabalha com q? curiosidade =)
<[Orca]> pessoal. como funciona mais ou menos o samba? como ativo?
<[Orca]> sem nd p fazer af...
<demacdolincoln> [Orca], somos 2
<demacdolincoln> tenho a mesma dúvida sobre o SAMBA, vou fazer um curso de administração de servidores, também por causa disso
<[Orca]> bem, eu só tenho a curiosidade.. eu tenho um interesse nesta parte
<[Orca]> acho legal
<demacdolincoln> vou fazer o curso só por causa dos 2 últimos assuntos
<demacdolincoln> talvez eu trabalhe administrando servidores e redes no início do ano que vem
<[Orca]> meu estado nem oferece cursos de nada relacionado a linux.. aaa
<demacdolincoln> aqui em Recife só tem 1
<[Orca]> o jeito é aprender destruindo umas distros, formatando em fim
<[Orca]> :-)
<[Orca]> pra o sul e sudeste vi um monte de cursos na net
<demacdolincoln> aprendo muito usando máquinas virtuais
<[Orca]> sim...
<demacdolincoln> mas para redes, não é algo tão fácil assim, tentei de várias formas usando o virtualbox e nada
<[Orca]> ja aprendi algumas coisas com a gaelra aqui, e fazendo outras besteiras aí... fiquei famoso aqui pelas besteiras q consegui fazer no pc... =P
<demacdolincoln> nem imaginas as besteiras que já fiz
<[Orca]> ja fiz uma... que o pc nao logava =P
<demacdolincoln> mas já consegui bons resultados, principalmente na personalização do ambiente de trabalho
<demacdolincoln> eu quase acabei com o LightDM certa vez
<demacdolincoln> mas consegui resetar as configurações dele
<demacdolincoln> e voltei a usar o GDM
<[Orca]> pois é
<demacdolincoln> para ter uma idéia das loucuras que faço
<demacdolincoln> uso o XFCE com o Kwin
<[Orca]> hauehaueha
<[Orca]> queria era meter um flash neste pc aaaa
<[Orca]> nao consigo assistir transmições de video online... em tempo real
<demacdolincoln> também tenho problemas para instalar e usar o Flash plugin
<demacdolincoln> se é no youtube, já ativou o teste em HTML5?
<nntp> www.pequieletrico.com.br tem instalaçao de flash
<[Orca]> negocio que uso trisquel... nao da pra instalar naturalmente o flash
<nntp> compila
<[Orca]> mudei pra o trisquel mais pela acessibilidade...
<nntp> nao intendi o naturalmente nao mas de boa
<[Orca]> trisquel só tem coisa livre no repositorio, codigo aberto
<[Orca]> pelo menos ateh onde sei
<nntp> pra mim eh linux q nem qq outro
<[Orca]> eu usava ubuntu, mas o unity dificultou minha vida... aaa
<demacdolincoln> eu uso o Ubuntu mas uso a interface XFCE + Kwin e o E17
<demacdolincoln> há vários meses não toco no Unity
<[Orca]> nao sei direito se o orca ja ê unity... mas em fim
<[Orca]> lê*
<[Orca]> o ubuntu ainda deveria vir em gnome... nao teria problemas. aa
<[Orca]> demacdolincoln: usa ubuntu ?
<demacdolincoln> sim
<demacdolincoln> mas vou migrar para o Bodhi Linux
<demacdolincoln> só falta eu conseguir um HD externo emprestado para organizar o meu HD
<demacdolincoln> me apaixonei pelo E17
<demacdolincoln> e o Bodhi já tem, por padrão, vários repositório bem úteis instalados por padrão (como o do Get Deb)
<[Orca]> humm
<demacdolincoln> além disso estou com alguns problemas no 12.10, como: ele não reconhece o meu celular como dispositivo de armazenamento, não dá para eu organizar as músicas que estão no cartão de memória dele
<[Orca]> aaa
<demacdolincoln> o Bodhi é baseado no Ubuntu 12.04
<demacdolincoln> este é o site oficial dele: http://bodhilinux.com/
<[Orca]> demacdolincoln: mas e teu flash como é? pra assistir videos e taus? to quase fazendo um dual boot só pra mecher em skype e assistir estas coisas aí...
<demacdolincoln> eu tenho o Lightspark instalado (um Flash Open Source), mas que nunca consegui ver um vídeo nele
<[Orca]> .
<demacdolincoln> o Ubuntu tem nos repositórios oficiais um Flash Plugin, mas que tenho dificuldades de instalar devido a má qualidade de minha internet
<demacdolincoln> mas não me preocupo com isso, a maioria dos vídeos do youtube estão em HTML5
<[Orca]> hmm
<[Orca]> u aé tenho o plugin, mas o navegador n aceita.... :O
<demacdolincoln> já verificou nas preferências do navegador se o plugin está ativedo nele?
<[Orca]> parece que ele nao aceita o flash da adobe
<demacdolincoln> se não ativou o HTML5 no youtube, aqui está o link: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<demacdolincoln> qual é o seu navegador?
<[Orca]> abrowser
<[Orca]> um variavel do firefox
<demacdolincoln> uso o Firefox, e aqui ele (quando ainda estava no 12.04) funcionava bem
<demacdolincoln> mas ainda não testei este navegador que usas, por isso nada posso afirmar
<[Orca]> aham
<[Orca]> comigo qd usava ubuntu 10.10 tb pegava o flash de boa
<demacdolincoln> [Orca], vou almoçar, mais tarde volto
<[Orca]> ok..
<[Orca]> cai...
<[Orca]> aa
<[Orca]> aa
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera, alguem ai ja fez streaming de video ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: o SOUL_OF_ROOT
<AFUMES> Olá
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: em qual horario ele costuma estar aqui no canal.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: ele não acessa esse canal
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: #gentoo-br, #debian-br, #freebsd-br pelas manhãs
<OliveiraBorges> Vlw Rudolf, vou ver se encontro ele nesses canais qulquer dia desses, enquanto isso vou no google, rs
<FFernandes> Boa tarde os colegas podem me indicar um software ERP open pois tenho um cliente onde presto serviços lá usa-se linux em todos os terminais a empresa é pequena mas esta crescendo e surgiu a necessidade de um ERP.
<Rudolf> FFernandes: openerp
<FFernandes>  /msg NickServ identify renner123@
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> FFernandes: troque sua senha e RAPIDO
<tiagoscd> bah
<sistematico> FFernandes: Digita na janela do status amigo.
<tiagoscd> cagada ein
<tiagoscd> uehauheaueh
<tiagoscd> FFernandes: sugiro que troque sua senha agora mesmo
<tiagoscd> antes que perca seu registro
<tiagoscd> hehe
<sistematico> Bom se ele usa a do banco igual.
<sistematico> elaiá
<FFernandes> ja trocado
<FFernandes> Valeu pela dica a anos não uso esta ferramenta.
<FFernandes> Então algum dos colegas pode me ajudar quando a necessidade do meu cliente?
<Rudolf> um espaço no lugar errado e um abraço
<tiagoscd> FFernandes: descreva sua dúvida
<tiagoscd> se alguém souber ajudar certamente responderá
<tiagoscd> :)
<FFernandes> Valeu o amigo Rodolf já me respondeu . openerp
<tiagoscd> beleza :-)
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: "esse cara sou eu"
<tiagoscd> ueahuehauheu
<sistematico> Pessoal, vocês usam ou conhecem o sistema de notas ficais eletrônicas NF-e e NFS-e?
<Rudolf> sistematico: conheço quem usa e quem se fode desenvolvendo
<sistematico> Rudolf: Seguinte, me cadastrei no NFS-e, da prefeitura da minha cidade, depois eu vi pela internet que o NF-e seria muito superior, agora não sei o que eu faço, tem como me "descadastrar" do NFS-e?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ajuda aí
<sistematico> Posso me cadastrar no NF-e e esse NFS-e "abandonado" vai gerar algum tipo de taxa pra mim?
<sistematico> Fui na prefeitura e a praga da atendente num sabe nem o nome dela direito.
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, sao coisas diferentes loko
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Ah é?
<Rudolf> hehehehehe
<Rudolf> sistematico: o cara é ele, na verdade
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, NF-e são notas fiscais eletrônicas. NFS-e são notas fiscais de serviço
<Peste_Bubonica> vc emite para a prefeitura
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tem nem layout definido
<Peste_Bubonica> cada um implementa o de sua prefeitura como quer
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, mas vc é usuario ou desenvolvedor dessas coisas?
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Pra uma loja de informática fornecer nota de produtos enviados pelo Correio tem que ser NF-e?
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Sou o dono da empresa.
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, sim
<Peste_Bubonica> depende do ramo de atividade
<Peste_Bubonica> certamente neste caso eles devem ser obrigados a emitir nf-e
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, ja perguntou pro seu contador?
<Peste_Bubonica> é possível q vc tb preste serviços em alguns casos, e ai precisa emitir nfs-e :D
<Peste_Bubonica> o governo é divertido :D
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Eu uso a contadora da minha mãe, nem tenho contador.
<sistematico> Mas queria "fugir" dela por enquanto, se é que me entende.
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, só confirma com ela se seu CNAE deve emitir NF-e
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> =D
<Peste_Bubonica> ai, vc compra um certificado, e baixa o programinha da receita mesmo
<Peste_Bubonica> se sua movimentação nao for grande, ele vai ser suficiente
<Peste_Bubonica> MarconM, JAPAN?
<sistematico> g-zus
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Mais uma coisa pra pagar?
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: E a marvada da NFS-e que eu cadastrei errado, deixo ela quietinha lá?
<sistematico> MarconM: Boa tarde.
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, vixi
<Peste_Bubonica> aí vc me apertou
<Peste_Bubonica> seria bom perguntar para o contador
<Peste_Bubonica> da parte fiscal eu nao manjo nada
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: hueheiuheiuheiu
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Obrigado.
<sistematico> Rudolf: http://www.sistematico.org/artigos/grupo-anonymous-derruba-centenas-de-sites-israelitas-apos-ataque-a-gaza
<sistematico> O bixo pego.
<Rudolf> huheiuehiuehiueh
<Rudolf> sistematico: vão xingar muito no twitter também
<Rudolf> sistematico: na boa, válido. Mas inútil
<sistematico> BTW, eu sou a favor de Israel.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Poder de fogo 1 zilhão de vezes maior, e os caras querendo briga com eles, pode comprar o caixão e acender a vela preta.
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas pq vc é favor de Israel?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Eu acho que originalmente o terreno era deles.
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<sistematico> Essa briga tem mais de 1.000 não dá pra saber direito.
<sistematico> 1.000 anos.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Né não?
<Rudolf> sistematico: IMHO, israel se comporta como a Alemanha Nazista
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas, quem liga
<Rudolf> sistematico: palestinos não tinha a grana que os judeus tinham
<Rudolf> sistematico: não são importantes
<sistematico> Rudolf: Veja que tem muito terrorista lá tambem.
<Rudolf> sistematico: "lá" onde?
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia pessoal me falaram que tem alguém por aqui querendo falar comigo, se puder ajudar aqui estou?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> aqui estou Rudolf
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: ali está ele
<OliveiraBorges> SOUL_OF_R00T:  Opa, tudo joia, sou eu.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> eu quem, desculpe não reconheci sem a barba?
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> rsrs
<OliveiraBorges> SOUL_OF_R00T: voce eh o cara do streamer  de video
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, israel tomou o territorio deles
<Peste_Bubonica> foi o contrario
<Peste_Bubonica> mas a maioria dos palestinos são extremistas absolutos
<Peste_Bubonica> nao sei quem é pior
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: opa
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: discordo
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: a maioria é contra Israel
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas não extremista
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: acha mesmo que Palestino gosta de matar judeu?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: a maioria quer voltar para suas terras sim
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas não quer a guerra
 * sistematico acha que Rudolf é palestino :-|
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Rudolf> sistematico: e negro
<sistematico> Falei.
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, é complicado
<Rudolf> sistematico: como gay e gls deixou de ser minoria
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vc fica tao cercado de noticias ruins, que começa a pensar como a massa
<Rudolf> sistematico: sou a favor de quase todas as outras minorias
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tá explicado porque você num tem paciência!
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: se vc for um alienado
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: com certeza
<Peste_Bubonica> eueuhe
<Peste_Bubonica> é que essa merda de palestina aparece tao pouco
<Peste_Bubonica> q qdo aparece, é com coisas ruins
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: por isso que acompanho blogs dos caras de lá
<Peste_Bubonica> israel é foda tb
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, os putos no poder na palestina, sao marionetes do irã
<Peste_Bubonica> outra disgraça tb
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: não são não
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas irã apoia eles
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: o pouco que podem fazer
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, hmmm
<Peste_Bubonica> nao sao marionetes na forma de pensar
<Peste_Bubonica> mas os interesses sao iguais
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pq se fizerem mais da merda para o lado deles
<Peste_Bubonica> entao, viram linha de frente
<Peste_Bubonica> :D
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ah sim, se pudessem esmagavam Israel
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: bucha de canhão
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas diga-me, pq morrendo tanto árabe a comunidade arabe não fala nada?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: simples, $$$$$
<Peste_Bubonica> irã tá mais queimado que fogueira de são joao
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ninguém quer parar de vender petróleo
<Peste_Bubonica> nego peidar la, um satelite americano manda o sinal de explosao
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: na boa
<Peste_Bubonica> logico
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ninguém meche com o irã
<Peste_Bubonica> pode explodir isral e palestina, e o oleoduto continua funcionando
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: irão não é iraque
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, ameaça ali é bruta
<Rudolf> garp
<Rudolf> irã
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sangue nos zoio
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sabe qual o ataque melhor?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, o presidente ali é mais loko que o batman
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: iPhone
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, sim.. claro
<Peste_Bubonica> DEMOCRACIA MINHA GENTE
<Peste_Bubonica> auhauhauhauh
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tão socando iphone, cultura americana nos jovens de lá
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: acabando com o "odio"
<Peste_Bubonica> vamos libertar os iranianos, colocando um presidente corrupto para comprarmos
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: comprando a alma
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: simples assim
<Peste_Bubonica> sim
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, mto fácil
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: guerra? só se fechar as torneiras de ouro negro
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, em uma geração ta tudo dominado
<Peste_Bubonica> o povo se cansa do ditador, e ama o jobs
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: é por aí
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: vai reclamar?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tio sam manda uma acusação de assédio sexual contra vc
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: aka wikileaks
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: por mais que seja fdp
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: o mundo perde muito sem Hugo chaves
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: internacionalmente falando
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: prova disso é o apoio americano a oposição
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mais canudinhos de petróleo para colocar na américa do sul
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, lógico
<Matheus_Carvalho> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Matheus_Carvalho> BUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS GAMMMMMMMMMMMMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/tirinha816.png
<[Orca]> tarde...
<demacdolincoln> tarde...
<[Orca]> demacdolincoln: sabe se tem algum programa pra linux... que dê pra autera a voz?
<demacdolincoln> sinceramente não conheço
<[Orca]> demacdolincoln: tipo o morphvox pra windows. :P
<demacdolincoln> , mas buscarei informações
<[Orca]> demacdolincoln: pois é...
<[Orca]> dia ta meio chato hj
<[Orca]> aaaaaaaaaa
<[Orca]> cliente...
<[Orca]> aa
<[Orca]> demacdolincoln: ta ruim a net ae né?
<[Orca]> :D
<demacdolincoln> [Orca], conhece este sintetizador de voz http://migre.me/c9GdI ?
<demacdolincoln> ele pode ser acoplado ao Orca
<demacdolincoln> [Orca], minha internet é péssima, uso o celular para me conectar
<[Orca]> eita
<[Orca]> qual o nome dele?
<[Orca]> acho que não conheço não...
<[Orca]> só conheço dois sintetizadores que podem ser acoplados acho
<demacdolincoln> Liane TTS
<[Orca]> o eloquence acho q se escreve assim, e o espeak
<[Orca]> humm.
<[Orca]> eu uso ela, mas no wine, não é se lá uma maravilha... rs
<pilgrim6> demacdolincoln, http://enlightenment.org/p.php?p=news/show&l=en&news_id=68
<demacdolincoln> obrigado pilgrim6
<[Orca]> aa.
<[Orca]> demacdolincoln: ouvi dizer que o orca pega no xfce
<demacdolincoln> eu nunca testei
<[Orca]> sim...
<[Orca]> dizem que pega
<[Orca]> era bom o orca pegar em todos ambientes graficos, aaa
<demacdolincoln> testei agora e funcionou
<demacdolincoln> de fato
<[Orca]> mas ele le a tela?
<[Orca]> direito?
<GTK_Thi> Que versão de XFCE vc usa?
<demacdolincoln> o sintetizador tem uma voz muito estranha
<demacdolincoln> mas pareceu-me que lia bem os ítens
<demacdolincoln> estou no XFCE 4.10
<demacdolincoln> adicionado via PPA no Ubuntu 12.10
<GTK_Thi> Queria testar este... Com o Orca só testei o XFCE 4.6.
<GTK_Thi> Mas vou instalar a nova versão do sistema e testar o XFCE.
<demacdolincoln> vou procurar a PPA dele
<GTK_Thi> Bem, o meu é meio desatualizado.
<GTK_Thi> 11.04...
<demacdolincoln> comecei a usar o Ubuntu no 11.10
<demacdolincoln> antes estava no Sabayon
<GTK_Thi> Uso uma derivada do Ubuntu... Mas é praticamente a mesma coisa. Acho.
<GTK_Thi> Mas em fim. Você sabe se há como compilar o gnome 2 no 12.04?
<GTK_Thi> Ou não dá?
<demacdolincoln> sinceramente não sei
<demacdolincoln> mas talvez usar o MATE seja melhor, pois recebe atualizações é um fork do Gnome2
<demacdolincoln> volto logo
<[Orca]> afaf
<[Orca]> demacdolincoln: aaa...
<demacdolincoln> voltei
<hebertsilva> bo tarde pessoal
<[Orca]> bah...
<demacdolincoln> [Orca], encontrei este tutorial sobre a instalação do XFCE mais recente no Ubuntu 12.04: http://migre.me/c9Hyr
<demacdolincoln> talvez lhe seja útil
<[Orca]> demacdolincoln: como disse, seria bom se o orca pegasse em todos ambientes graficos... kde, e os demais.
<demacdolincoln> sim, de fato seria
<[Orca]> é...
<[Orca]> aff.
<[Orca]> a...
<Matanza> Cinnamon ou Mate?
<Jararararararara> algurem ae?
<Jararararararara> porum gorum alguem ae?
<Jararararararara> alguem ae?
<hebertsilva> Jararararararara,  tem muitos ai
<Jararararararara> alguem ae usa o mint?
<Jararararararara> alguem usa linux mint?
<Jararararararara> printf("Alguem ae usa Linux Mint");?
<insano> boa noite, senhores
<hebertsilva> insano, boa noite
<insano> hoje tá muito quieto por aqui
<Doomtron> bzzzzzz....
<Jararararararara> boa noite
<Jararararararara> alguem ae usa ou ja usou o L Mint?
<Jararararararara> alguem ae?
<insano> Alguma notícia interessante sobre o Ubuntu?
<Jararararararara> insano
<Jararararararara> use ubuntu?
<Jararararararara> alguem????
<hebertsilva> Jararararararara,  qual sua duvida?
<Jararararararara> vc usa mint?
<hebertsilva> ubuntu
<insano> hoje tem papo de buteco?
<insano> já vi que o pessoal hoje não tá pra papo
<xGrind> insano: eae jóvi
<xGrind> kk
<hebertsilva> insano,  tem sim papo de buteco a partir das 22:00
<insano> e aê, moço
<xGrind> insano: ja gravou algum cd de jogo no linux?
<insano> xGrind: de boa?
<xGrind> tipo, cd gravado do playstation pra um cd virgem
<insano> hebertsilva: opa, blz
<hebertsilva> insano, blz
<insano> faz tempo que não assisto
<insano> xGrind: uhahuhahua, ps3?
<xGrind> play 1 mesmo
<insano> hehehehe
<insano> pré histórico
<hebertsilva> insano,  não perca hoje então é só ficar ligado na hora vale lembrar que 22:00 e horario de quem esta com horario de verão para as cidades que não estão com horario de verão sao de 21:00
<insano> ah, melhor ainda
<insano> hebertsilva: temas aleatórios?
<hebertsilva> insano, ainda não sei os temas
<insano> hebertsilva: vc vai participar?
<xGrind> insano: na verdade, to querendo gravar diablo do pc pra um amigo
<hebertsilva> insano,  vou estar la como ouvinte
<xGrind> nao sei se da pra gravar pelo xfburn, ou se precisa de outro programa
<insano> xGrind: diablo é massa
<xGrind> vo tentar aki
<insano> hebertsilva: ah sim... e quem serão os convidados?
<hebertsilva> insano, também ainda não auniciaram os convidados, tá um mistério hoje rsrsrsr
<paladinn> boa noite familia
<OliveiraBorges> noite
<paladinn> :)
<optimusprimem> compilando kernel 3.5 no debian squeeze ;D
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-01
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<tiagoscd> no ar galera, bora lá
<matheuscar> boa noite!
<optimusprimem> matheuscar, boa
<Meyer> boa noite!!
<matheuscar> =D    papo de buteco rolando... to ligado lá. /BRB be right back
<paladinn> uma pinga com limão
<tiagoscd> :-)
<Meyer> vai um Whisky Single Malt 12 anos?
<Meyer> kkkk
<paladinn> cowboy
<optimusprimem> compilando kernel ainda... é melhor pegar um cafezinho ;D
<matheuscar> Meyer, whisky cowboy!! Tomei um Green Label outro dia só com uma pedra de gelo!! SABOROSO D+++! heheh
<Meyer> matheuscar, nao boto gelo em single malt.. rs
<Meyer> cropalato, rbelem :)
<matheuscar> Meyer, humm.
<matheuscar> rsrs
<wltr> Por favor senhores
<paladinn> sim
<wltr> Meu ubuntu não reconhece a interface wlan0
<paladinn> tem driver ?
<wltr> Estou prestes a viajar e preciso ter a wireless funcionando
<paladinn> dmesg
<paladinn> ja funcionou alguma vez ?
<paladinn> pciconf
<wltr>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01
<omelete> note? tá ligado?
<optimusprimem> wltr, ifconfig wlan0
<optimusprimem> ops
<wltr> Está ligado. Estou acessando a internet através de uma conexão a cabo
<optimusprimem> ifconfig wlan0 up
<wltr> wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<optimusprimem> é nao ta instalado o driver
<optimusprimem> usa ubuntu ?
<wltr> Atualmente estou usando o ubuntu live-cd
<wltr> Se for necessário eu instalo no hd...
<wltr> Como eu instalo esse driver, optimusprimem ?
<omelete> lspci |grep -i net
<omelete> coloca o resultado ai
<paladinn> creedance no talo
<annakamilla2> alguem já experimentou o fofix ??
<paladinn> fofix ?
<Rudolf> fofix?
<annakamilla2> sim
<annakamilla2> fork do frets on fire
<annakamilla2> estou instalando ele
<paladinn> ç3y
<Matheus_Carvalho> BUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAASSSSS GAMBAZADA
<Matheus_Carvalho> E PRA TI TBM TIAGO LA NO PAPO
<Matheus_Carvalho> FALO COM ESSE ZÉ OREIA...E ELE NEM ME RESPONDA
<Matheus_Carvalho> ¬¬
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: ué...achei Matheus_Carvalho que o dane iria estar no papo
<tiagoscd> ele estaria
<tiagoscd> mas disse que teve imprevisto
<tiagoscd> :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> ele ta mexendo no tcc dele...
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas ele ta ai
<Matheus_Carvalho> Dane1: ta ai tche???
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho : e ai Matheus
<Matheus_Carvalho> Dane1: ué cumpadre...estou esperando teu e-mail até agora
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: to f* aqui
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> ta precisando de alguma coisa??
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: to de boa, obrigado tchê :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> que isso...se precisar to por aqui
<Matheus_Carvalho> e quero te ve la no papo de buteco poww
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: semana que vem estou só esperando o tiagoscd me convidar :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: ond vc ta??
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: hje tive um imprevisto de final de semestre
<Matheus_Carvalho> nem me fale em final de semestre...to ralado aqui
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: ta corrido, mas é legal até :)
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: dormir é para fracos
<Matheus_Carvalho> hoje tive prova de sistemas operacionais...montar uma maquina completa de linux em modo texto ZERADA
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: nice
<Matheus_Carvalho> segunda matematica, terça montagem e manutenção quinta de lógica e algoritmo
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: eu só estou tendo java ultimamente \o
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu é C puro
<Matheus_Carvalho> é mais facil
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas é mais chato
<Dane1> Matheus_Carvalho: ahuahua, ja volto ai
<Matheus_Carvalho> ok...traz cerveja ai
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> Meyer: achei...^^ buenas tche
<Meyer> :)
<xGrind> ta tendo hangout?
<Matheus_Carvalho> sim sim
<xGrind> passa o link ae
<Matheus_Carvalho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gh93lyKQok&feature=g-all#
<xGrind> vlw
<Matheus_Carvalho> vlw nada...proxima cerveja tu que paga
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<xGrind> o flash ta horrivel aki
<Matheus_Carvalho> ué
<xGrind> Matheus_Carvalho: serve um Ubuntu Cola? :D
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhahuahuahuahuahua
<xGrind> Matheus_Carvalho: ta usando ff ou chromium?
<Matheus_Carvalho> ff
<xGrind> ta horrivel o ff aki :'(
<Matheus_Carvalho> aqui ta ótimo
<Matheus_Carvalho> fiz a atualização do ff hoje
<Matheus_Carvalho> e ta mto bom
<Matheus_Carvalho> SIM...ESTAMOS TIAGO
<Meyer> kkkk
<sistematico> Cara, o Magento é muito chato.
<sistematico> g-zus
<xGrind> magento?
<sistematico> xGrind: http://www.magentocommerce.com/
<xGrind> to nesse site :D
<sistematico> xGrind: http://www.bruminformatica.com.br meu site.
<sistematico> Ou quase.
<sistematico> Essa porcaria é meio bugada ou sei lá.
<sistematico> xGrind: https://bruminformatica.com.br funciona aí?
<xGrind> vo ve ;D
<xGrind> sistematico: fez hj ne? ;x
<sistematico> xGrind: Nada velho, tô desde ontem sofrendo bagaray.
<xGrind> mas ta usandooq?
<sistematico> O Magento po.
<xGrind> entendi kk
<Matheus_Carvalho> OLIIIIIII....o tiago ja ta falando tche
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> Papo de Gaucho
<tiagoscd> hehehheh
<tiagoscd> :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> e até amanha
<Meyer> g'night people
<tiagoscd> noite povo :-)
<tiagoscd> valeu pelo papo Meyer
<tiagoscd> :D
<rsser1> hey yaros
<nntp> bom dia todos
<nntp> alguem ae sabe de algum live cd do win 7 ?
<rsser> hã?
<rsser> live do windows?
<rsser> that isn't gonna happened
<rsser> that isn't gonna happen*
<rsser> nntp: cs tem que entregar o outro aí
<rsser> eu consegui fazer qualquer máquina conectar-se ao pc aqui por meio de um router virtual
<rsser> mas acho que as transferências via wi-fi baixas demais
<rsser> não tem como dar um boost?
<rsser> transferir a 2MB/s nossa, isso é muito pouco
<rsser> isso é um terço da vel teórica do wi-fi 54mbps
<nntp> eh windpws live so pra instalar um firmware num blueray
<nntp> upload da sua operadora eh baixo mesmo
<rsser> não, nntp
<rsser> toh usando rede local
<rsser> intranet wi-fi
<nntp> quanto mais longe mais lento
<rsser> mas o note tah pertinho
<rsser> do lado do pc
<nntp> entao sua configuraçao ta errada
<rsser> give me a hand
<nntp> reconecta o wifi as vezes melhora
<nntp> wifi eh lixo memsoo por isso eu uso cabo
<rsser> ok
<rsser> vlw
<nntp> e se ta do lado do router pq noa usa cabo ?
<rsser> pq eu não tenho mais cabo
<paladinn> bom dia familia
<rsser> dia
<nntp> dia
<paladinn> :)
<paladinn> já no pc seus nerds ?
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> tem como no ubuntu passar um fsck em uma partição do windows?
<nntp> o shallwe melhor voce baixar o programa do fabricante pra marcar setores defeituosos e fazer diagnostico de disco
<omelete> tem um tal de ntfsfix
<omelete> mas nunca testei
<omelete> aqui tenho um cd live do xp, entro e uso o chkdsk /f pra arrumar
<Juniorvjl> bom dia
<Juniorvjl> não estou encontrando o live cd para download no site
<Juniorvjl> onde baixo, podem me dizer, por favor
<FernandoBasso> Alguém já usou o windows 8 por aí?
<omelete> windows 8? q é isso?
<omelete> usei nem o 7
<[Orca]> bom dia!!!
<FernandoBasso> Eu to indignado... O ubuntu roda o dash todo travado, aí me falaram que é o meu vaio que não tem suporte a 3D (com gnome2 e compiz rodava tudo que era efeito). Agora, coloquei o 8 em dual boot os efeitos não dão nem sinal de travar...
<FernandoBasso> Deve ser alguma incompatibilidade do modulo da intel no kernel com minha controladora de video.
<[Orca]> é. talvez
<FernandoBasso> O arch linux com gnome3 no arch linux também roda todo travado...
<FernandoBasso> Daí o windows roda redondinho. Como é que pode isso?
<FernandoBasso> Que raiva.
<[Orca]> é.... vc parece um colega meu :D
<FernandoBasso> Isso não tá certo.
<[Orca]> ei... como aparece os acentos que eu escrevo pra voces?
<FernandoBasso> Pra mim aparece um ? no lugar.
<[Orca]> mas... jogar jogos 3d pelo wine?
<[Orca]> aaa. tou num cliente do irc. pelo wine. não me acostumo com a voz do orca lendo o irc, sei lah
<[Orca]> eu acho a voz do cliente mais "agradavel" :)
<[Orca]> mas em fim.... vc queria jogar.... e eu queria um gnash um pouco melhor. que suportasse transmições online de tvs... nao consigo assistir
<[Orca]> fernandobasso: se o pessoal ao invez de produzir cada um uma distro. fazer uma distro que seja uma padrao e tenha pelo menos 80 das coisas.... ja taria uma maravilha
<[Orca]> mas em fim. acho que nao vai acontecer isso tao cedo, ou nunca
<FernandoBasso> Eu concordo.
<FernandoBasso> Falo o memos de programas linux.
<FernandoBasso> Tem muito fork de tudo.
<FernandoBasso> Ora funciona, ora não funciona.
<[Orca]> aa.... tedio, hahaha
<FernandoBasso> Já volto.
<[Orca]> fernandobasso: blz. vai lah
<[Orca]> fernandobasso: ...
<FernandoBasso> Voltei
<[Orca]> fernandobasso: conseguiu ajeitaraí? :D
<FernandoBasso> [Orca]: O que? O dash travando?
<[Orca]> instalou dual boot.
<FernandoBasso> Sim, mas o ubuntu está praticamente impossível de usar, pois o dash trava demais.
<FernandoBasso> Até apertar a tecla windows e esperar ele abrir demora um monte...
<FernandoBasso> Já testei com um usuário novo, com a $HOME limpa.
<[Orca]> voce usa a 12.10?
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<[Orca]> prefiro gnome
<FernandoBasso> Mas tranca também...
<megalinux> e ai suave
<megalinux> ???????????
<[Orca]> o ubuntu nao ta a marivilha que ja foi nao
<megalinux> e complicado
<megalinux> voc fala da onde??????????
<[Orca]> quem foi "javanunes"? vi um log na google que aparecia ele zoando com voces =)
<megalinux> nao sei nao
<GTK_Thi> Oi.
<[Orca]> oi.
<[Orca]> .
<[Orca]> vou indo pessoal, ateh
<sistematico> Boa tarrrde.
<nntp> oi sistematico
<nntp> sistematico,  me da um help
<nntp> seguinte
<sistematico> Claro, com todo prazer meu amigo.
<nntp> instalei o squid e o sarg
<nntp> dae beleza ta fazendo relatorio de 40 em 40 minutos
<nntp> so que eu to perdendo meu access.log
<nntp> ele simplesmente some
<nntp> tem ideia do que ta fazendo o access.log sumir da pastar squid3 ?
<nntp> sistematico,
<sistematico> Some e volta?
<sistematico> Ou só some?
<nntp> so some
<nntp> e ele grava acho que grava
<nntp> o log.1
<nntp> access.log.1
<nntp> acho que eh hora de rotacionar o log
<nntp> deixa eu ver aqui direito
<nntp> entao
<nntp> as 12:50 ele criou o access.log.1
<nntp> na verdade
<nntp> ele continua a escrever no log.1
<sistematico> Isso quem faz não é o Squid.
<nntp> access.log.1
<nntp> entao
<nntp> mas o squid ta escrevendo nele
<sistematico> Qual SO você tá usando?
<nntp> debian squeezy
<sistematico> Sei, mas quem rotaciona, geralmente é outra rapaizinho.
<sistematico> Um menino muito problemático chamado logrotate.
<nntp> sim eu sei dele
<nntp> mas veja bem
<nntp> como o squid ta escrevendo no access.log.1
<nntp> se lah na conf ta mandando escrever no access.log ?
<nntp> isso que eu to pirando agora
<sistematico> Não meu amigo.
<sistematico> O squid escreve lá, mas depois que o access.log passa de X kbytes o logrotate muda ele.
<sistematico> grep -rils squid /etc/logrotate.conf
<nntp> sistematico, vamo pensar junto aqui
<nntp> sem retorno
<nntp> veja  bem
<sistematico> find /etc/logrotate.d -iname "*squid*"
<nntp> /etc/logrotate.d/squid3
<sistematico> Então velho.
<sistematico> Coloca rotate 0
<sistematico> Aí reinicia tudo essa parafernalha aí.
<sistematico> Squid, logrotate e outros monstrinhos.
<sistematico> nntp: Tá 0 lá já?
<nntp> tava 2
<sistematico> Pois é :)
<sistematico> nntp: Aha!
<nntp> qual o deamon do logrotate ?
<sistematico> Dependendo você vai ter que alterar/adicionar um nocreate aí.
<nntp> nocreate ja tem
<nntp> so que agora eu to sem access.log
<nntp> vo ter que criar um
<nntp> o lgorotate tem deamon pra reiniciar ?
<sistematico> Isso que eu num sei.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> sistematico,
<nntp> entao
<nntp> deu um reboot aqui agora eh esperar ele popular de novo pra ver se o logrotate vai expurgar ele denovo
<sistematico> nntp: cat /dev/null > access.log
<nntp> pra q ?
<nntp> ele ja ta criado
<nntp> dei reboot no server
<sistematico> Isso não é pra criar.
<nntp> elel ja cria auto
<nntp> mas tu quer apagar pra q ?
<nntp> sistematico, pra que voce quer esvaziar o arquivo access.lo
<nntp> ?
<nntp> sistematico, no reboot ele criou um vazio jah
<nntp> deixa eu estudar mais o logrotate auqi
<nntp> sistematico, agora a opççao 0 vai apagar ao invez de rotacionar eh isso mesmo ?
<sistematico> Não sei o que ela vai fazer, só sei que não vai criar mais.
<sistematico> Agora, se criar, é culpa de outro processo, não do logrotate.
<nntp> sistematico,  mas o 0 nao tem nada haver com criar e sim compactar
<sistematico> rotate 0
<nntp> eu acho que o problema
<nntp> eh o nocreate
<nntp> nao deveria ser create ?
<sistematico> Compactar é compress e nocompress
<nntp> o que vai acontecer agora eh q ele vai apagar o log antigo
<sistematico> Se não quer logs adicionais tem que ser nocreate
<nntp> quem falou que eu nao quero logs adicionais
<nntp> nao to sacando
<nntp> eu so quero que ele nao suma com meu access.log
<sistematico> <nntp> como o squid ta escrevendo no access.log.1
<sistematico> <nntp> se lah na conf ta mandando escrever no access.log ?
<nntp> isso que eu quero saber
<sistematico> Presumi que não queria o access.log.1 :-|
<nntp> nao eh isso
<nntp> eu quero eh que ele nao apga o access.log
<nntp> tipo assim
<nntp> se eu dou reboot
<nntp> bele
<nntp> ele cria de novo o access.log
<nntp> dae eu acho qeu depois de certo tamanho vamos supor que  o logratate rotacionou e moveu acceess.log pŕa log.1
<nntp> mas ele nao cria o access.log de novo
<nntp> mas mesmo assim o squid continua a escrever no log.1
<sistematico> <nntp> se eu dou reboot <nntp> ele cria de novo o access.log
<sistematico> Esse não é o comportamento padrão.
<sistematico> Afinal o logrotate é justamente pra isso.
<sistematico> Pra mentar os logs antigos e ir adicionando e comprimindo.
<nntp> vc nao entendeu
<nntp> apagou access.log
<nntp> ficou access.log.1
<nntp> squid escreve nele
<nntp> dou reboot
<nntp> cria access.log
<nntp> squid escreve nele
<nntp> mas o problema eh o apagar do access.log
<nntp> nao eh rotacionar nao eh criar o access.log.1
<sistematico> Isso que eu falei lá em cima e repito.
<nntp> eh apagar o access.log
<sistematico> Esse não é o comportamento padrão.
<sistematico> O squid não apaga o log.
<sistematico> nntp: Cola sua configuração do Squid e logrotate.
<nntp> eu sei
<stepp> pessoal, estou tentando há muito fazer minha webcam funcionar no Skype e não consigo. Está bem configurada pro Cheese, mas no Skype não funciona. Alguma sugestão?
<nntp> http://paste.sistematico.org/55
<stepp> já editei o arquivo /usr/local/bin/skype, mas nada.
<nntp> http://paste.sistematico.org/56
<sistematico> stepp: Isso é nas configurações do Skype.
<sistematico> Aí que mora o perigo -> <stepp> já editei o arquivo /usr/local/bin/skype, mas nada.
<stepp> pois é, mas pelo skype modo gráfico nao dá
<stepp> uso um sony vaio cr220e e consegui fazer a cam funcionar pra tudo, menos pro skype
<sistematico> Por que não dá?
<nntp> microsoft agora meteu o skype no liveupdate do windwos
<nntp> ela deve ta sendo eh usada por outro app
<stepp> to sabendo. o msn messenger tá com os dias contados
<sistematico> nntp: No arquivo do logrotate comenta da linha 12 até a 14.
<sistematico> stepp: Por que não dá?
<sistematico> stepp: Abre o Skype > CTRL+o > Video
<sistematico> stepp: Entendeu?
<sistematico> stepp: Marca: "Ativar Vídeo" e seleciona a sua WebCam no menu Drop-Down.
<paladinn> eu não sei pra quem vou entregar meu coração
<stepp> ok. minha webcam é a unica no menu dropdown
<sistematico> stepp: Você se vê na janela ao lado?
<stepp> naoi
<sistematico> stepp: Dá um lspci no terminal e cola a parte referente a sua WebCam aqui.
<sistematico> stepp: Somente uma linha.
<paladinn> :D
<sistematico> Ou lsusb, não sei.
<nntp> sistematico, postrotate ?
<stepp> creio que nao esta listada
<stepp> veja:
<stepp> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<stepp> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<stepp> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<stepp> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)
<stepp> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
<omelete> somente uma linha hehe
<stepp> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)
<stepp> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<stepp> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<sistematico> Falei só uma linha velho.
<stepp> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<stepp> 08:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
<stepp> 08:07.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEE
<stepp> pois é...
<sistematico> bá
<stepp> mas nao sei qual se refere a webcam
<sistematico> Falei só uma linha velho.
<stepp> rsrs
<paladinn> kika
<nntp> Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso?
<sistematico> abuso!!!!!!!
<sistematico> Isso é um abuso!
<nntp> tao simples
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> .!abuso
<stepp> nao estou identificando o modulo da cam
<sistematico> stepp: Se sua cam funciona no Cheese, não precisa de módulo nenhum.
<stepp> com lspci nn exibe os detalhes PCI mas mesmo assim nao encontrei
<nntp> usb
<stepp> sim
<omelete> stepp,  como o sistematico  disse, se está funcioando o cheese então tá td ok, dever ser config no skype
<stepp> com certeza, mas ja tentei configurar o skype de todo jeito, mas nao deu
<stepp> até procurei outra versao do skype
<stepp> pro meu 10.10
<sistematico> stepp: Seu sistema está atualizado?
<stepp> sim. está
<F0K3R> alguem sabe como resolver esse erro: "Falha ao recuperar a lista de compartilhamento do servidor"
<F0K3R> nao consigo ver os arquivos compatilhados do outro pc q esta com windows
<Spiga> F0K3R: tenta pingar a outra maquina
<F0K3R> ele pinga
<F0K3R> eu consigo ver a rede
<F0K3R> so nao consigo acessar os pc q tao com pastas compartilhadas
<megalinux> OIII
<Spiga> F0K3R: ta com samba instalado?
<F0K3R> to sim
<jomp16> Ola!
<jomp16> A partição / e primaria ou logica?
<jomp16> Eu estou instalando Ubuntu ao lado do Windows 7 com uma partição separado para ele
<Spiga> primaria.
<jomp16> E swap eh logica?
<Spiga> swap e swap.
<Spiga> swap e primaria tb ...
<Spiga> tipo... tudo que for de sistema vc coloca como primaria.
<Spiga> logica e so HD extendido... tipo partição de backup do windows
<Spiga> d: e: f: i:
<jomp16> Para backup eu tenho 2 HDs...
<jomp16> Eu dividi meu HD em 2, instalei o windows 7 em uma partição e vou instalar ubuntu em outra
<Spiga> jobstar: quando eu disse backup e que o pessoal pega HD de 500 e divide 2 partições.... 1 C:\ e 2 D:\
<Spiga> tudo que for de sistema e primaria.
<Spiga> tudo que for para jogar tranqueira logica
<jomp16> Spiga: eu selecionei instalar ao lado do win 7 e opção avançada na outra janela, particionei em / e swap a partição, eh só selecionar o / e instalar?
<marcos_> oi pessoal, boa tarde
<marcos_> estou apanhando com o samba entre um desktop e um netbook, via cabo e wireless
<marcos_> já visitei inúmeros posts e nõ consigo compartilhar arquivos entre os dois
<marcos_> alguma dica?
<Spiga> jomp16: sim...
<marcos_> o netbook encherga os odis na rede mas conecta apenas ele, não consegue entrar no desktop
<marcos_> o desktope não entra nem nele
<Spiga> pera aui
<Spiga> deixa eu ver o nome do pacote
<marcos_> ok Spiga
<marcos_> fico grato
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<shallwe> alguém esta usando o virtualbox?
<Spiga> marcos_: nao to lembrando nao mas vai no ubuntu install e procura por samba.
<Spiga> tem um app la que e facil facil de usar
<Spiga> shallwe: ?
<marcos_> sim já instalei e configurei o servido samba Spiga
<Spiga> eu sei, mas esse app vc faz de forma visual.
<Spiga> e mais facil que mexer smb.conf
<shallwe> Spiga, estou com problemas de kernel
<shallwe> vou tentar reiniciar para ver oq houve
<Spiga> kernel?
<Spiga> vou reiniciar para update do kernel
<Spiga> jaja volto
<shallwe> eta não tem como instalar o virtualbox no ubuntu 12.10
<ubuntero> shallwe, qual o problema?
<shallwe> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<shallwe> esse é o problema :)
<shallwe> ja tentei o que eles postaram no forum mas nada
<marcos_> Spiga eu to usando este aplicativo, configurei o servidor, o usuário e a pasta a ser compartilhada e não funciona
<shallwe> tem algum outro programa igual ao virtualbox?
<ubuntero> shallwe, o que você já fez? para eu ficar por dentro!
<shallwe> instalei o linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic
<shallwe> remove o virtualbox-dkms e instalei de novo
<jomp16> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.10, agora quero sugestões de Windows Manager para substituir o Unity
<marcos_> spiga se trata dos dois estarem com ubuntu 12.10
<ubuntero> o que eu faço, é instalar o pacote baixado do site do virtualbox, instalo os pacotes build-essentials e dkms, só isso e funciona no 12.10
<shallwe> jomp16, o.O se vc instalou o ubuntu o padrão é unity
<jomp16> Testei Gnome  Shell, gostei dele, mas tem bugs com Java
<shallwe> se vc quer outros X tem que instalar Lubuntu Xubuntu Kubuntu sacou?
<jomp16> Shallwe I know...
<jomp16> Apt get install...
<shallwe> ubuntero, humm blz vlw pela dica vou fazer isso :)
<ubuntero> ops, é build-essential, sem o s no final
<F0K3R> não consigo visualizar as pastas compartilhadas da rede windows,q está em outro pc
<F0K3R> me retorna esse erro: "Não foi possível montar a localização"
<F0K3R> esse meu ubuntu ta em um notebook pela wifi
<shallwe> finalmente rolou o virtualbox, desinstalei tudo e instalei de novo :)
<shallwe> agora vamos ver se rola o usb
<jomp16> Hey caras, pq aqui alguns programas ficam com algum ícone borrado / riscado etc?
<jomp16> Aqui esta acontecendo com o Central de programas do Ubuntu
<shallwe> comigo nao, ta tudo ok
<jomp16> Meu monitor eh full HD, placa de video offboard nvidia
<jomp16> Aqui não apareceu nada de instalar drivers de placa
<shallwe> jomp16, ele ja vem com o padrão
<shallwe> mas acho que da pra instalar os drivers proprietários
<shallwe> se vc usar jogos recomendo o proprietário
<jomp16> Quer print para ver como ta?
<shallwe> se tiver como postar ai no imageshak ou algo assim
<jomp16> Tenho um hospedador de imagem :-)
<shallwe> :) melhor ainda
<jomp16> http://images.habbixed.tk/uploads/022befced3.png
<shallwe> aaaaaaa sim
<shallwe> ja tinha acontecido isso comigo
<jomp16> No momento do print melhorou um poko
<shallwe> só que agora não lembro o que fiz
<shallwe> ja tentou trocar o tema?
<shallwe> só pra ver oq acontece?
<jomp16> Tema de que?
<shallwe> do ubuntu
<jomp16> Como trono?
<jomp16> Troko *
<shallwe> em aparencia
<jomp16> Troquei para radiance e continua do mesmo jeito
<jomp16> Todas as janelas estão com esse bug :-(
<shallwe> então deve ser video
<shallwe> tenta instalar o drive proprietário
<jomp16> Acho que sim
<jomp16> Mas como instalo?
<shallwe> boa pergunta
<jomp16> Apt get install NVIDIA current?
<shallwe> http://ubuntued.info/instale-os-drivers-proprietarios-da-nvidia-e-ati-amd
<shallwe> tem algo aqui
<jomp16> shallwe: resolveu :-)
<jomp16> Estranho, no 12.10 agora não sugere mais a instalação de drivers proprietários.
<ubuntero> jomp16, é que está em um local diferente agora, não tem  mais um programa vendo se é necessário
<Spiga> shallwe: instala pelo site da nvidia... melhor opção
<paladinn> sim
<Spiga> para nao dar problema
<shallwe> blz
<Spiga> depois de 2 semanas consegui sincronizar essa bomba de evolution... com OWA 2010
<ftruzzi> hey eu tenho arch instalado, e minha  /home em uma partição separada, dá pra fazer clean install no ubuntu utilizando aquela partição pro meu home?
<Spiga> rapaz.
<Spiga> nunca tentei isso nao
<jomp16> Hey, instalo o Chrome ou o Chromium?
<Spiga> jobber: chrome
<Spiga> www.google.com/chrome
<paladinn> ;D
<jinjonBoo> ae galera
<shallwe> boas
<shallwe> aff coloquei 8 gb de ram e não fez diferença nenhuma no ubuntu pros 4gb, ele nunca ocupa mais que 3gb o.O
<shallwe> é fogo sistema assim, windows que é legal, faz uso total da sua ram :)
<marcos_> compartilhamento Ubuntu e Ubuntu não funciona algueḿ sabe o que pode se
<marcos_> usando samba modo gráfico
<marcos_> quando clico no ícone do computador compartilhado leva um bom tempo e diz que não pode abrir
<paladinn> alguem sabe um programa pra baixar video do youtube e tranformar pra mp4 ?
<marcos_> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/compartilhe-arquivospastas-entre-o-winxp-vista-7-ubuntu/
<marcos_> paladinn, tem um complemento do firefox que faz isso só não lembro qual
<marcos_> segui o tutorial do link que passei e outros similares e nada
<sistematico> marcos_: Tá usando o Samba?
<marcos_> sim sistematico
<sistematico> marcos_: Cola seu arquivo de configuração pra eu ver.
<sistematico> marcos_: http://paste.sistematico.org
<marcos_> ok
<sistematico> paladinn: Tente o DownloadHelper.
<marcos_> sistematico, postei
<sistematico> Faltou o link, mas de qualquer forma eu já achei: http://paste.sistematico.org/57
<sistematico> marcos_: Os dois PCs estão usando Linux?
<marcos_> os dois com ubuntu 12.10
<marcos_> um netbook via wireless e um desktop
<sistematico> O Samba funciona perfeitamente entre duas máquinas com Linux, porem, não tem sentido nem motivo usa-lo, você está ciente disto?
<marcos_> fiz a mesma configuração nos dois
<marcos_> no net aparece o dois pcs só que ele consegue acessar só ele
<sistematico> Responda a pergunta por favor.
<marcos_> no desktop não aparece nada
<marcos_> já respondi sistematico
<marcos_> os dois com ubuntu 12.10
<sistematico> Não foi isso que peruntei.
<sistematico> Não foi isso que perguntei.
<sistematico> Olhe ali ^
<marcos_> ah entendi, mas eu instalei o samba depois que instalei o sistema, não seria necessário?
<sistematico> marcos_: Seguinte..
<sistematico> marcos_: Você tem a opção de NFS, SSH e mais um milhão de protocolos Nativos pra compartilhar arquivos entre duas máquinas.
<marcos_> certo mas eu já tinha usado isso no antigo debian e no Ubuntu não achei
<sistematico> marcos_: O Samba funcionará? Sim! Porem ele é mais comum ao compartilhar arquivos em um sistema híbrido de redes.
<jomp16> sistematico: você fez o site do zero foi?
<jomp16> o http://paste.sistematico.org/
<sistematico> jomp16: Usei vários Snippets, CMSs, Frameworks, juntando dois domínios são 600.000 páginas, sozinho sou incapaz.
<jomp16> sistematico: percebi que você usa um MVC em PHP (acho) eh o cakePHP?
<sistematico> marcos_: Não, como Framework apenas o jQuery.
<sistematico> jomp16: Que aliás eu sou péssimo.
<sistematico> jomp16: Mas estou aprendendo :D
<sistematico> marcos_: Na linha 38: workgroup = workgroup
<sistematico> marcos_: Tá igual nas duas máquinas?
<jomp16> sistematico: o site eh em PHP?
<sistematico> jomp16: Sempre.
<sistematico> jomp16: https://www.bruminformatica.com.br
<jomp16> sistematico: programou com um IDE ou pelo bloco de notas? (ou gedit, ou notepad++, ou seilá)
<sistematico> jomp16: Esse eu comecei hoje.
<marcos_> vou ver no net pera aí, sistematico
<sistematico> jomp16: Quando preciso, só uso o nano e Geany, detesto qualquer tipo de IDE.
<jomp16> sistematico: esse seu último site eh de compras?
<jomp16> um amigo meu fez esse site: https://waduthink.com/
<sistematico> jomp16: Só editores, se não sei fazer, simplesmente não faço, esse negócio de 1 milhão de botõezinhos é pra mascarar a nossa própria ignorância.
<sistematico> jomp16: Esse é o objetivo, mas não tá pronto ainda.
<marcos_> sistematico, sim está igual
<sistematico> marcos_: Agora tu vai fazer o seguinte: smbpasswd -a marcos
<sistematico> marcos_: Como root.
<sistematico> marcos_: Depois que tu fizer isso, você vai checar se o samba tá rodando: ps -A | grep smb
<sistematico> marcos_: Depois você vai reiniciar o samba: service samba restart ou samba restart
<marcos_> sistematico, o comando ps é como root?
<sistematico> marcos_: Tudo isso em uma máquina só, essa máquina será o host, no cliente tu não precisa fazer nada.
<sistematico> marcos_: O ps tanto faz.
<marcos_> ok
<sistematico> Aí tu vai na outra máquina lá, abre o nautilus e digita isso aqui na barra de endereços: smb://marcos@ip
<marcos_> sistematico, o primeiro coando retornou assim 721 ?        00:00:00 smbd
<marcos_>   738 ?        00:00:00 smbd
<marcos_>  2125 ?        00:00:00 gvfsd-smb-brows
<marcos_> está ok?
<sistematico> marcos_: Esse ip é o IP INTERNO da máquina que você configurou o samba.
<sistematico> marcos_: Sim, está ok.
<marcos_> sistematico, não configurei o ip deixei ele fazer isso com o do roteador
<sistematico> marcos_: Não tem importância.
<sistematico> marcos_: Digite ip addr pra saber seu IP interno.
<sistematico> ip addr
<sistematico> ou ip addr show
<sistematico> marcos_: Vai aparecer uma linha mais ou menos assim: inet 192.168.0.1/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0
<sistematico> 192.168.0.1 esse é o IP.
<sistematico> Óbvio que o seu será outro número.
<sistematico> Porque esse na verdade é o meu IP!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Deu certo aí?
<marcos_> sistematico, o gráfico de problema mas to de volta, resultado: 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN
<marcos_>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<marcos_>     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<marcos_>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<marcos_>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<marcos_> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
<marcos_>     link/ether 00:26:18:e9:b9:0c brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<marcos_>     inet 192.168.1.100/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth0
<marcos_>     inet6 fe80::226:18ff:fee9:b90c/64 scope link
<marcos_>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<sistematico> Sem flood mano.
<marcos_> sistematico, não entendi
<sistematico> NUm precisa colar tudo, só a linha que interessa né meu :-|
<sistematico> inet 192.168.1.100/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth0
<sistematico> Aí seu IP mano.
<marcos_> ah tá desculpa
<sistematico> marcos_: Lá na máquina cliente: smb://marcos@192.168.1.100
<sistematico> marcos_: No Nautilus.
<nntp> q zona
<sistematico> marcos_: Só que antes reinicia o Samba no *servidor*.
<marcos_> ok
<sistematico> marcos_: Só que esse seu smb.conf tá zuado, eu não garanto que funciona não.
<sistematico> Se mexeu muito nele.
<marcos_> sistematico, chegou visista vou ter que parar agora, depois eu tnto ok obrigado
<nntp> 0
<sistematico> marcos_: Minha hora custa R$1.000,00 sem barganhas.
<nntp> sistematico, falar nisso parece que o logrotate parou de apagar o access.log
<nntp> obrigado pela força ae
<sistematico> Num falei...
<sistematico> De nada ameguenho.
<nntp> so vou aumentar o tamnho do rotacionamento que ele ta fazendo 3 por dia
<nntp> quero somente 1
<nntp> nomaximo 2
<nntp> se bem q com o sarg fica tranquilo ele ta escrevendo 90 antes de apagar
<sistematico> jomp16: O seu amigo usou o Wordpress.
<jomp16> sistematico: nem... tudo do zero mesmo
<sistematico> jomp16: Negativo.
<jomp16> sistematico: porque? ele me garantiu que criou do zero...
<jomp16> se for o theme, ele comprou o css
<sistematico> jomp16: hahahahaha, Te engambelou.
<jomp16> Só quero defender a honra do meu amigo, ele fez do zero mesmo...
<jomp16> demorou seiláquando meses
<sistematico> jomp16: Olhe o formato: http://themeforest.net/item/rttheme-15-premium-wordpress-theme/781397 <-> https://waduthink.com
<sistematico> Só o formato, não as cores.
<jomp16> sistematico: mas também tem esse template por css só...
<jomp16> e ele comprou o template de css, nada a ver com wordpress
<sistematico> jomp16: https://waduthink.com/products/category/pc/ https://waduthink.com/Android/Live-with-walkman/p/26
<sistematico> Repare no /p/
<jomp16> sistematico: htaccess?
<sistematico> Ele não teve o trabalho de disfarçar a estrutura de URL padrão do Wordpress.
<sistematico> O Wordpress usa esse /p/ por default.
<paladinn> :D
<jomp16> sistematico: quando eu ver o meu amigo no IRC aqui eu te convido para conversar com ele :P
<jomp16> assim você saberá
<nntp> 0 */2 * * *
<nntp> ^^
<paladinn> ahn
<nntp> paladinn, c tem a manha do ingleis ?
<marcos_> sistematico, eu pedi pra reiniciar o samba e retornou dizendo pra instalar o samba4, acho que o erro est´a aí
<sistematico> marcos_: Seu sistema está atualizado?
<marcos_> sistematico, sim eu estava usando o samba gráfico
<nntp> vizzz
<sistematico> marcos_: 1- Sistema nenhum pede pra instalar uma versão mais nova quando você reinicia um daemon.
<marcos_> deu erro na instalação do samba4, não baixou os pacotes
<sistematico> marcos_: 2- Não existe "Samba Gráfico".
<sistematico> marcos_: Amigo.
<marcos_> é o samba que você acha nos aaplicativos
<sistematico> marcos_: Antes de mais nada: sudo apt-get update
<sistematico> marcos_: Antes de mais nada: sudo apt-get upgrade
<marcos_> ok, sistematico, de novo surgiu imprevisto vou ter que sair de novo
<marcos_> vou tentar mais tarde
<marcos_> obrigadão
<marcos_> manda a conta pra mandar o 1000 reais
<marcos_> bo noite a todos
<shallwe> bo a noite
<shallwe> alguém sabe como diminuir o tamanho do texto dos menus etc?
<shallwe> sem ser pelo painel que só tem , pequeno, médio e grande
<shallwe> pois o pequeno é muito pequeno e o médio é grande o.O queria um meio termo
<shallwe> ja achei :) sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<paladinn> isso shallwe
<paladinn> procura no google, foruns
<shallwe> por isso que gosto o ubuntu, o que você precisa, digitano google que a comunidade é enorme
<paladinn> nao achou ? ai vc pergunta aqui
<paladinn> boa
<shallwe> pois é estava procurando por "tamanho texto" mas não tinha nada, ai fui dpi font e apareceu
<shallwe> meu deus, perfeito :) agora sim
<megalinux> cael
<megalinux> hhhiooiiiooi9plo
<megalinux> 111145
<megalinux> 36
<Hard-disk> i
<paladinn> raciocinio quebrado
<paladinn> :D
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-02
<shallwe> galera
<shallwe> existe algum programa pra ver o facebook direto no ubuntu?
<shallwe> tipo o gwibber?
<paladinn> feche o facebook e vá ler um livro
 * xGrind curtiu isso
<picolo> Galera, meu ubuntu 12.10 sempre esta dando msg de erro, mas so pede para enviar ou cancelar, como eu faco para ver o erro?
<picolo> Isso acontece em varios notebooks
<shallwe> picolo, o meu tb, da erro toda hora que inicio mas depois nao da mais :)
<paladinn> normal
<picolo> Então
<picolo> ë isso mesmo, no meu e em outros amigos acontece a mesma coisa
<paladinn> ignora
<willianalberto> aqui também está com esses problemas, o gnome shell reinicia e depois aparece o apport. Já até acostumei já kkk
<paladinn> poem pra nao aparecer mais a mensagem
<xGrind> o meu nao da mais. tirei o ubuntu :D
<picolo> paladinn, é isso que eu faco :D
<picolo> :D
<picolo> Sou gamado no ubuntu :
<picolo> :D
<picolo> Bandono ele nao
<paladinn> kkkkk
<willianalberto> nem eu \o
<paladinn> 12.10 ta rox ?
<picolo> Como eu faço para n
<picolo> cara, ta show
<picolo> no meu caso so esta dando esse erro, o resto ta show de bola
<willianalberto> aham, tirando essas mensagens ai, tudo perfeitinho
<picolo> Todos tem a mensagem?
<picolo> :D
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> eu uso debian com gnome 3
<paladinn> nunca vi 1 mensagem de erro em anos
<xGrind> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge apport
<picolo> xGrind, esse comando é para?
<picolo> remover a msg?
<xGrind> é
<picolo> Cara, eu acostumei tanto com o unity que nõ sei viver sem ele rsss
<shallwe> picolo, unity é o melhor :) cópia descarada do mac osx mas blz :)
<demacdolincoln> o meu computador é antigo e o Unity exige mais do que posso oferecer
<demacdolincoln> estou no XFCE + Kwin B-D
<shallwe> demacdolincoln, seu pc? só de curiosidade qual config?
<demacdolincoln> 1Gb de RAM e processador dual core de GHz
<shallwe> intel dual core?
<picolo> shallwe, nem tanto :D
<shallwe> picolo, não na design mas sim na idéia :) de barra única encima
<demacdolincoln> shallwe, esqueci de mencionar: placa de vídeo onboard (que o Ubuntu tem dificuldades em identificar) e a idade do meu computador é a mesma do Ubuntu
<demacdolincoln> 1GHz de processador
<picolo> Assim
<shallwe> 1ghz? ou isso é atom ou isso é pc de 2000
<shallwe> não existe 1 giga o.O
<shallwe> acho que o problema não é 1ghz e sim 1 gb de ram
<nntp> rodo linux num comp com 512 aqui sussa
<demacdolincoln> o problema de fato é a memoria RAM
<demacdolincoln> devido a este problema com a RAM, pretendo migrar para o Bodhi Linux
<shallwe> demacdolincoln, vc quer que a gente faça uma vaquinah pra ti? cara 2 gb de ram 70 pila pelo amor de deus :P
<demacdolincoln> me apaixonei pelo E17
<shallwe> isso da 1 almoço no final de semana
<demacdolincoln> kkkkkkk
<paladinn> 60 reais 4 giga de ram
<paladinn> na kabum
<shallwe> sim mas ai ddr3
<paladinn> 120 reais  = 8 giga
<paladinn> =x
<shallwe> a sua deve ser ddr2
<paladinn> ddr3
<paladinn> pra notebook
<demacdolincoln> pretendo trocar de computador em breve, o meu já é muito antigo
<paladinn> mem velha é cara
<demacdolincoln> shallwe, acertou: DDR2
<shallwe> sim eu paguei isso em 4gb pro meu note
<paladinn> quando abro uma vm no meu i3 ele peida com 2giga de ram =/
<shallwe> a nao galera
<shallwe> se fosse a 10 anos tudo bem, ram era cara, mas hoje em dia...
<nntp> i3 com 2gb de ram eh mercedez com motor defusca
<paladinn> sim kkk
<paladinn> vou pedir pro papai noel
<shallwe> acho que nem vendem mais pc ou notebook com 2gb de ram o.O
<demacdolincoln> eu consigo usar razoavelmente bem alguma VM no meu computador, mas aí vou para o Awesome
<nntp> vemde
<nntp> vende sim
<paladinn> vende sim, no carrefour, ponto frio tem promoção com note de 2 giga
<paladinn> eu comprei um acer i5 , lcd de 15, hd de 750 giga e 2 giga de memoria, paguei 1400
<nntp> credo
<paladinn> se fosse 4 giga sairia 1600
<paladinn> 6 giga era 1800
<nntp> prefiro meu core 2
<paladinn> no meu trampo tem um dell vostro core 2 com ubuntu 12.10
<paladinn> eu abro mta ferramenta no linux
<shallwe> lol saca meu ubuntu :)
<shallwe> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/capturadetelade20121201.png/
<shallwe> uso sempre os 4 desktops, rodando virtualbox e tudo 8gb ram, e tudo aberto, ocupando 4.6gigas de ram
<paladinn> ai sim
<shallwe> acho que nunca utilizei toda ram, saudades do windows, isso sim que era sistema, windows sabe ocupar a ram toda :)
<paladinn> não entendo
<paladinn> nego liga o pc pra jogar paciencia, e o que carrega junto ocupa todo o processamento e ram
<paladinn> é um absurdo, serviços desnecessarios
<shallwe> haha pior
<shallwe> nada como um sistema bem feito
<demacdolincoln> certa vez resolvi otimizar um windows 7 para ver o quanto ele consumia de RAM sem nada desnecessário em 2º plano
<paladinn> linux tem essa diferença, vc carrega o que quer
<demacdolincoln> ele consumia 500 Mb de RAM sozinho, só por estar ligado
<paladinn> começa pelo video, xorg, carrega mouse, teclado, hald, dbus, depois sou sndriver
<paladinn> um wm seco
<paladinn> ja era, 16MB de ram ocupada
<paladinn> kkkk
<paladinn> ou naximo 100MB
<paladinn> hj em dia um ubuntu carrega 2 giga de ram facil
<paladinn> não entendo isso tambem
<demacdolincoln> para quem quiser ter uma idéia de como é o XFCE com o Kwin: http://i.imgur.com/TJjqy.jpg
<shallwe> boa pergunta, isso nunca vou entender, o sistema é a mesma coisa, só tem a mais o "compiz" que da os efeitos, fora isso chupa ram feito louco
<paladinn> shallwe, pois é
<paladinn> demacdolincoln,  isso é tema ?
<demacdolincoln> não creio que a culpa seja do Compiz, pois costumo usa-lo no XFCE e ele não pesa
<shallwe> demacdolincoln, não é não
<demacdolincoln> paladinn, também, mas estou usando o gerenciador de janelas do KDE no XFCE
<shallwe> meio dark esse seu tema não o.O
<demacdolincoln> aprecio temas escuros e azulados
<paladinn> isso mesmo kkkk
<shallwe> gosto é gosto :)
<paladinn> kkk
<paladinn> eu tb curto tema dark
<paladinn> tipo matrix vc se sente o neo
<shallwe> o.O
<paladinn> hehe usuario ta habituado com o bom e velho windows
<shallwe> eu larguei o meu de mão, depois de travar umas 4x o.O
<shallwe> simplesmente o mouse pad nao funcionava, tive que desligar no botao e pronto, nunca mais entrou no windows de novo hahaha nem scandisk nada salvou ja era
<paladinn> uso win pra jogar mmo só...
<shallwe> ta la como backup das minhas coisas, emails etc
<paladinn> mas o q puder rodar de jogo no linux é bom
<demacdolincoln> larguei o windows depois que o antivirus (por duas vezes) identificou o próprio windows como virus e removeu os arquivos de inicialização dele
<paladinn> nossa
<paladinn> recursivo ne
<paladinn> kkk
<shallwe> demacdolincoln, lol isso parece piada de linuxista :)
<demacdolincoln> mas foi verdade
<shallwe> oq seria mmo?
<paladinn> akeles mmorpg
<demacdolincoln> e tudo por que um amigo do meu pai colocou na cabeça dele que o avast era o melhor antivirus gratuito
<shallwe> ruim é que tive que por um virtual box pra rodar o maldito corel draw mas blz, só uso isso ainda de windows
<shallwe> meu deus avast lol
<paladinn> se liga essa gif http://i.imgur.com/09SQy.gif
<demacdolincoln> meu pai também usa o Corel Draw, tive um monte de problemas com compatibilidade por causa de alguém que criou um arquivo em pdf nele
<shallwe> ou eu sou muito burro ou não entendi o gif o.O
<shallwe> demacdolincoln, corel é uma praga, não adianta eu usar outro programa, pois tenho que finalizar arquivos nele pra mandar pro cliente final o.O
<demacdolincoln> mau pai sofre bastante com isso
<demacdolincoln> pior é que ele está usando o X4 e aí alguém envia algum feito no X6
<demacdolincoln> nunca vi um aplicativo para dar tanta dor de cabeça quanto ele
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> estruturei varios sites do x6
<shallwe> trava adoidado essa praga, do nada
<paladinn> kkk
<shallwe> paladinn, vc diz o layout?
<demacdolincoln> para iniciar, pelo menos uns 2 minutos
<shallwe> ele é bem prático de usar, isso é bom, mas se fizer algo mais pesado ja era
<shallwe> eu gosto do inkscape mas ruim dele é que a barra de preenchimento a janela ocupa meia tela hahahaha
<paladinn> sim, html e css... trabalhei numa agencia que os layouts eram desenhados no corel, ai eu picotava e montava o layout no html
<demacdolincoln> concordo
<paladinn> o q faço com photoshop tambem
<shallwe> paladinn, a sim entendi
<demacdolincoln> , adoro o Inkscape, mas tem essa falha enorme
<shallwe> feito em gtk
<paladinn> inkscape e gimp é uma boa dupla
<shallwe> agora ninguem quer portar pro qt
<shallwe> e são 2 grandes programas pra linux
<shallwe> principalmente o gimp mas os menus e icones tamanho gigante não da, não tem como aproveitar a tela em gtk
<shallwe> é só abrir um illustrator ou photoshop que vc vai ver oq é economia de espaço, tudo icones, menus e botoes, tudo no seu lugar, mas acho que isso é impossível fazer em gtk o.O
<demacdolincoln> um lado muito bom do GIMP são os diversos vídeos e tutorial que tem pela internet, isso ajuda muito a conhecer como usa-lo
<paladinn> sim
<sistematico> Poxa, o cara fica aqui, porque num marca away já que num tá lendo o canal :-|
 * sistematico não entende.
<ftruzzi> alguem sabe fazer o teclado numerico funcionar?
<nntp> bom dia
<nntp> meu access.log continua sumindo
<paladinn> bom dia familia !!!!
<paladinn> domingo pé de cachimbo
<_S4MUR4I_> ...o cachimbo é de ouro?
<_S4MUR4I_> :)
<paladinn> hehe
<paladinn> tivemos uma infancia feliz
<_S4MUR4I_> assistindo metalder e arrebentando o dedão do pé jogando bola
<paladinn> metalder ?
<_S4MUR4I_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCodAneHDKQ
 * paladinn chorando
<_S4MUR4I_> sem problema
<_S4MUR4I_> é normal
<paladinn> eramos feliz e não sabiamos
<_S4MUR4I_> cabou f1
<_S4MUR4I_> e nego dizendo que ufc tem mais emoção que f1
<_S4MUR4I_> bando de imundo
<paladinn> UFC tem mais emoção que f1
<paladinn> F1 é pra rico filho, já viu pobre lá ?
<paladinn> agora UFC é molekeiro, é do gueto
<Rudolf> aham
<paladinn> é olho no olho
<Rudolf> bom que engana os dois
<Rudolf> os ricos e os pobres
<paladinn> falou mal do brasil toma piaba do spider kkk
<Rudolf> e tá tudo dominado
<paladinn> engana o q Rudolf
<_S4MUR4I_> metalder >>> ufc
<_S4MUR4I_> choro aqaixo
<_S4MUR4I_> abaixo*
<paladinn> ^^
<_S4MUR4I_> nem ligo se f1 engana rico e ufc engana pobre
<_S4MUR4I_> aliás
<_S4MUR4I_> ufc é coisa de pobre mesmo?
<_S4MUR4I_> achava que era de rico
<_S4MUR4I_> ah, tem as mutretas da sky
<_S4MUR4I_> tá explicado
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<paladinn> aff q viaje
<_S4MUR4I_> http://rodrigoamaral.net/a-byte-of-python/
<_S4MUR4I_> epub é coisa de Deus.
<paladinn> boa
<pauloolhos> Não gostei da versão 6.0.6 do DEBAIN
<paladinn> justifique-se
<pauloolhos> Em servidores.
<pauloolhos> Alguns sintuações eles complicaram demais.
<pauloolhos> Por exemplo o TERMINAl
<pauloolhos> Vou ficar na 6.0.5
<paladinn> xterm
<pauloolhos> Melhor 6.0.4
<pauloolhos> Isso mesmo Xterm
<pauloolhos> Vou realizar alguns testes com calma.
<pauloolhos> Depois posto realmente como foi o funcionamento.
<paladinn> postar onde ?
<hebertsilva> Bom dia a todos
<paladinn> dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<_S4MUR4I_> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-451183363-adaptador-ssd-de-hd-25-para-35-preto-e-transparente-_JM?redirectedFromParent=MLB442255770
<_S4MUR4I_> ml de vez em quando me surpreende
<paladinn> kkkkk
<paladinn> as perguntas então
<paladinn>     Olá, esse adaptador serve para colocar um SSD 2,5" numa baia de 3,5" é isso?
<paladinn> tipo é realmente isso que ela faz ? ela nao tranforma uma hd normal em ssd não ?
<paladinn> é isso o q o cara quis perguntar
<paladinn> kkkk
<marcao> sistematico, boa tarde! eu consegui resolver o meu problema usando um app, gnome-share, que vem por padrão no Ubuntu mas vem desativado por falta de pacotes. Instalei usando o synaptic os pacotes sugeridos e tá funcionando direitinho Você acessa só arquivos públicos. Deve ser ativado na máquina que deseja partilhar os arquivos ou em ambas.
<sistematico> marcao: Boa tarde.
<marcao> sistematico, samba entre dois línux é uma desgraça
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<MrBoss> alguém joga poker?
<paladinn> :D
<paladinn> #poker
<MrBoss> vc joga paladinn ?
<marcao> sistematico, nos aplicativos ele se chama Compartilhamento de arquivos pessoais.
<marcao> no instalador se chama gnome-user-share
<MrBoss> para rodar um programa win é melhor usar o wine ou emular uma máquina win?
<sistematico> marcao: Eu no seu caso usaria SSH, ou NFS.
<sistematico> MrBoss: Usar o Wine, não tem porque mobilizar todo um SO só por causa de um aplicativo.
<marcao> sistematico, sim tentei mas este métod está perfeito pra mim
<sistematico> MrBoss: A não ser que o aplicativo não rode no Wine.
<sistematico> marcao: Você quem sabe.
<marcao> sistematico, porque só eu uso arede
<MrBoss> eu baixei o crossover já ouviu falar?
<sistematico> MrBoss: Já.
<MrBoss> é melhor do que o wine mesmo?
<sistematico> MrBoss: Você quer jogar Poker no Linux?
<MrBoss> sim
<MrBoss> jogo no PokerTH
<MrBoss> mas outras opções só estou achando para o linux
<sistematico> ?
<MrBoss> poker starts
<MrBoss> fulltiltpoker
<sistematico> MrBoss: http://www.linuxcompatiblepoker.com/linux/poker/pokerstars/
<MrBoss> foi o mesmo site que eu abri aqui
<MrBoss> eu queria saber se existiam outras opções nativas pro linux
<marcao> sistemático e pessoal, obrigado pela ajuda que me deram e um ótimo fim de domingo a todos
<jomp16> Hey, boa tarde, alguém pode me ajudar para instalar o uTorrent no meu PC?
<sistematico> jomp16: uTorrent é pra Windows amigo.
<sistematico> Aqui é o canal do Ubuntu.
<sistematico> jomp16: Por que você não usa o Transmission ou o Deluge?
<jomp16> sistematico: existe uTorrent para Linux sim...
<jomp16> http://www.utorrent.com/intl/pt/downloads/linux
<jomp16> Esquece, já instalei aqui
<sistematico> jomp16: Esse é o servidor.
<jomp16> sistematico: mas serve para downloads também :P
<sistematico> jomp16: Na minha opinião rodar o servidor somente pra baixar um torrent é desperdício de recursos, ele não tem um cliente, ele tem o WebUI, você pode até baixar usando ele, só que o aplicativo não foi desenhado pra isso, leia o PDF que vem com ele e verá.
<jomp16> sistematico: entón qual client de torrent cê recomenda?!
<sistematico> jomp16: O padrão da sua distribuição, que no caso deve ser o Transmission, ou o Deluge se não gostar do primeiro.
<sistematico> jomp16: Ou o rtorrent se preferir via linha de comando.
<jomp16> sistematico: vish maria
<sistematico> jomp16: http://cdn.sejalivre.org/uploads/2012/11/22606_541006399247621_1084362666_n.jpg
<MrBoss> sistematico,  consegui executar o pokerstars
<jomp16> sistematico: não tenho muito medo do terminal, ele já eh o meu companheiro, quando entrei no Windows, fiquei com raiva que o CMD eh incompleto :(
<sistematico> jomp16: CMD no Windows é uma muleta, Terminal e Console são o Linux de verdade, sem enganação.
<jomp16> yep
<jomp16> sistematico: mas o Windows só eh bom em instalar e rodar programas em um clique
<jomp16> sistematico: por exemplo, OpenBVE: http://odakyufan.zxq.net/openbve/install.html
<jomp16> windows eh só baixar as libs (dlls) e extrair
<jomp16> e no Linux ?
<sistematico> O que é OpenBVE?
<jomp16> sistematico: simulador de trem... (melhor que o BVE)
<jomp16> você vira o maquinista e tem que pilotar um trem, cumprir as regras, velocidades, parar na estação no lugar certo, na hora
<sistematico> jomp16: No Linux você faz assim: apt-get install openbve
<jomp16> sistematico: achava que não existia, mas existe aqui, espero que seja atualizado
<sistematico> jomp16: Tem que usar o apt-cache search pra procurar um pacote.
<sistematico> jomp16: E nunca espere nada atualizado dos repositórios, espere algo que funcione.
<sistematico> jomp16: Pra um determinado pacote entrar em um repositório leva tempo, são feitos diversos testes, os devs passam os pacotes pra outros devs que por sua vez dão um signoff no pacote, nada é instantâneo, senão a distro buga.
<sistematico> jomp16: Se quiser algo realmente veloz, deve escolher uma distro "Bleeding-Edge", que não é o caso do Ubuntu.
<jomp16> sistematico: v1.4.0.9
<jomp16> tem como atualizar manualmente?
<sistematico> jomp16: Tem, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jomp16> sistematico: nem... ir para a pasta de onde está o openbve e extrair os novos arquivos...
<sistematico> jomp16: Tem sim, porem você tem que ler a documentação, porque cada app tem um método particular pra se instalar.
<sistematico> jomp16: Assim como dependencias e bibliotecas.
<jomp16> sistematico: http://odakyufan.zxq.net/openbve/install.html
<jomp16> veja em Linux
<sistematico> jomp16: Não espere uma tarefa fácil.
<jomp16> e o apt-get instalou as dependencias, então eh natural que o exe rode?
<sistematico> jomp16: Não existe exe nativo pro Linux.
<jomp16> sistematico: mono...
<jomp16> o programa eh feito em mono
<jomp16> e instalou o mono e seiláoque no apt
<jomp16> sistematico: extrai o 7z e abri o exe com o mono, abriu...
<sistematico> jomp16: Se você instalou via apt-get bastava rodar o comando, que eu suponho que seja openbve
<jomp16> sistematico: ELE ABRIU AQUI, MAS ESTÁ DESATUALIZADO! E EU EXTRAI O PACK QUE BAIXEI DO SITE, ABRIU O EXE TAMBÉM, A VANTAGEM EH QUE TÁ ATUALIZADO!
<jomp16> oxe
<jomp16> estou baixando a route para ver se abre tudo
<sistematico> Faça do jeito que quiser, o PC é seu.
<jomp16> sistematico: claro...
<paladinn> é galera domingo esta partindo
<wolowitz> Ola
<wolowitz> alguem
<wolowitz> ?
<xispirito> eae vagabundagem
<Rudolf> how how how
<xispirito> =D
<[Orca]> meu meus queridos :)
<xispirito> a quanto tempo
<[Orca]> blz?
<xispirito> aha
<[Orca]> xispirito: opaaaa
<[Orca]> xispirito: realmente. muito tempo :D
<xispirito> heh, eu também apareço pouco, trabalhando ..
<xispirito> só o nntp que mora aqui
<[Orca]> xispirito: meu caso foi pegar uns vicios de mud aí :D
<nntp> mm ?
<[Orca]> hauehauehauhea
<xispirito> [Orca]: vício de udança?
<xispirito> #mudança
<nntp> kd o sistematico ?
<nntp> xispirito, c saca de squid ?
<xispirito> meu gps quebrou
<nntp> squid sarg e
<nntp> e
<[Orca]> mud... jogo de puro texto. nunca ouvio fala®?
<nntp> e logrotate ?
<xispirito> [Orca]: nunca
<nntp> eu ja fiz um pacman de puro texto
<xispirito> nntp: não uso constantemente, mas já configurei squid
<nntp> tem uns xadrez que tmb he
<nntp> eh
<nntp> de puro texto
<xispirito> não precisa muito, o arquivo de configuração é virado só em comentário
<nntp> nah que meu access.log ta sumindo
<[Orca]> bem. o joguinho é medieval
<[Orca]> online...
<xispirito> de jogo, só as vezes vou ali no tekken
<xispirito> de resto, joguei mais nada
<xispirito> nntp: mexeu na localização dos logs?
<nntp> o squid muda de pasta do apache pra o squid3
<nntp> /var/log/squid3
<nntp> mas eh padrao dele
<Rudolf> nntp: LEIA O CHANGELOG
<[Orca]> a cliente bugado
<[Orca]> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-user_dungeon
<xispirito> eu coloquei em /var/log
<xispirito> só quando faço chroot que mudo tudo
<nntp> acho que o problema eh do logrotate
<nntp> qq o rudolf ta falando ?
<xispirito> do changelog
<nntp> carai de changelog
<xispirito> é um arquivo texto disponibilidado a cada release de um software, no qual é explicado as mudanças e etc
<nntp> ta tudo padrao
<nntp> meu access.log some do nada
<nntp> ele rotaciona
<nntp> e some
<xispirito> nntp: eu não uso logtotate, dae não sei
<xispirito> #logrotate
<[Orca]> huahuehaueahuhea
<xispirito> logtotate lol
<nntp> podecrer
<nntp> e tu usa o que pra rotacionar teus logs ?
<[Orca]> xispirito: aa. dia ta um tedio hj. bah
<xispirito> [Orca]: eu finalmente pude descansar hoje, maravilha
<xispirito> tem dia que o tédio é maravilhoso
<[Orca]> aueiaeuaiea
<[Orca]> xispirito: uma vontade de da uma de loco e sair berrando na rua :D
<xispirito> da última vez que me bateu isto, monteiuma banda
<[Orca]> risadaaaaaaaa
<xispirito> mas, pasmen, eu não canto o.0
<[Orca]> aueiaueiauea
<[Orca]> xispirito: hahah. vida de estudante é um saco as vezes d
<xispirito> [Orca]: então não invente de estudar computação, porque você conclui o estudo, vai trabalhando e tem que voltar a estudar, porque não para nunca
<xispirito> dai você estuda mais que trabalha, trabalhando o.0
<[Orca]> não é tipo
<[Orca]> eu falo que tou estudando, e agora tou de ferias, queria ta estuando algo, fazendo algo
<[Orca]> tédio q falo, é pq ta sem nda p fazer
<xispirito> compra uma guitarra =D
<[Orca]> aaaa.
<[Orca]> xispirito: em fim.... ferias vou voltar a estudar programacao. dei um tempo nisso e estudei mais na escola msm
<xispirito> [Orca]: eu parei de fugir de C
<xispirito> eu sabia o básico, mas quando começava a encabelar, eu fugia =D
<xispirito> dai nas fugas fui a haskell, python, perl ..
<xispirito> mas agora é a vez de C
<[Orca]> aaaa c
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite.
<xispirito> noite
<[Orca]> noite
<[Orca]> em fim
<[Orca]> saco. haha
<[Orca]> aaaaaaaaaaaaa q saco
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> que cliente voc usa [Orca] ?
<xispirito> #você
<[Orca]> ah. maus pelos acentos. nun da pra configurar pra utf
<[Orca]> um do dosvox.... eu uso no wine. a voz eh mais agradavel q orca d
<xispirito> não tem como trocar a voz?
<xispirito> se e tipo a voz do google, dávontade de se matar
<[Orca]> aaa. tipo a voz é mais "humana"
<[Orca]> o orca é bem eletronico
<xispirito> tinha que fazer uma voz destas com o max cavalera
<xispirito> aeuhhaahuaeuhaehuaeu
<[Orca]> hauhauahuahaa
<[Orca]> que coisa ahaha
<xispirito> deixa eu voltar ao código, qualquer coisa me chamem
<[Orca]> rsada
<[Orca]> torturando uns users no team speak com informatica :D
<[Orca]> teamspeak
<[Orca]> xispirito: estudando c.... interessante :D
<[Orca]> queria aprender C
<xispirito> [Orca]: pega algum pdf e manda ler
<xispirito> [Orca]: é de grande ajuda as manpages do OpenBSD, dá para acessar online e tal
<[Orca]> aa. C eu nao consigo entender direito
<xispirito> [Orca]: a uns anos atrás, eu não entendia nada direito o.0
<xispirito> e não faz muito ahahu
<[Orca]> aaa.
<[Orca]> vou fazer teu esquema. fugir do C um poco e ir pra python, perl... e taus
<[Orca]> :D:D:D
<xispirito> heh
<[Orca]> auauauaua
<[Orca]> esqueci de 50 das coisas q sabia de python... mas soh eu voltar a ler um pouco q lembro. rsrs
<xispirito> [Orca]: eu esqueço toda a sintaxe uma semana depois
<xispirito> você tem que memoriar a lógica
<xispirito> #memorizar
<[Orca]> é...
<[Orca]> bem, as coisas q faço, fica numa espécie de subconciente, aí soh eu lembrar de algo, que lembro de todo o resto :D
<xispirito> programar no fim das contas é independente de linguagem
<xispirito> a lógica que importa
<[Orca]> acho que programação vai ser mais uma diversão :D
<[Orca]> doque um trabalho pra mim
<xispirito> [Orca]: e é assim que tem que ser
<xispirito> senão vai sair código ruim e bugado =D
<[Orca]> é...
<[Orca]> eu me divirto lendo... mas pra meus colegas leigos... eu sou um nerd louco :P
<[Orca]> ahuahauhauah
<xispirito> para toda sociedade em geral, um cientista é um lunático
<xispirito> pois não vive no mesmo mundo deles
<[Orca]> huahauahauhaa
<[Orca]> xispirito: mas sem agente a sociedade nao sobrevive :P
<xispirito> estagnaria
<[Orca]> xispirito: imagina um mundo sem os "nerds programadores" :P
<[Orca]> sem os tecnicos de pc... huaahuaha
<xispirito> [Orca]: além de que, não é nerd, é ninja webcom
<xispirito> grave isto =D
<sistematico> O que é webcom?
<[Orca]> como assim?
<[Orca]> falando no sistematico, ele aparece :D
<xispirito> ahah
<xispirito> sistematico: besteira
<sistematico> [Orca]: Eu não apareço, eu sempre estive aqui.
<[Orca]> hahahah
<[Orca]> sistematico: eu "não te vi" :P
<sistematico> [Orca]: Esse é o objetivo.
<xispirito> em todo caso, programador ninja é aquele que resolve os problemas que os outros nem sabem que existem =D
<xispirito> e, claro, some
<[Orca]> jiajiajia
<[Orca]> se eu cair
<[Orca]> pq meu cliente me jogou ... :D
<[Orca]> xispirito: em fim.... que tem feito de bom por aí?
<xispirito> [Orca]: só trabalhando
<[Orca]> xispirito: trabalha de que? desculpa p perguntar =X
<xispirito> [Orca]: sou o quebra galho telecom
<xispirito> de formatação de windows a construção e configuração de ambientes personalizados o.0
<[Orca]> hmm.
<[Orca]> vc usa q distro?
<xispirito> [Orca]: OpenBSD
<paladinn> openbsd
<xispirito> eee
<rcbdesigner> boa noite
<xispirito> noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-25
<dberg> Mauro_: se a particao foi montada de uma olhada em /media/
<Mauro_> eu nao sou bom em programação, mas vou tentar achar
<Mauro_> na pasta media não tem meus arquivos não
<jefferson> como crio um time regional do Ubuntu da Bahia
<jefferson> ?
<jefferson> alguém ajuda?
<KurtKraut> jefferson, acho que já existe um Ubuntu-BA
<jefferson> não vi no wiki esse time regional.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, vi aqui. Já existiu no passado mas deve ter morrido em inatividade. Eu sugiro que você inverta a lógica: comece as atividades em sua região para DEPOIS pleitear o título de time regional. Faz mais sentido, é mais rápido e as pessoas irão respeitar/confiar mais na sua iniciativa.
<jefferson> confirmei agora, não tem esse time ainda.
<jefferson> algumas sugestões de como posso ser bem sucedido nesta iniciativa?
<jefferson> como começo? O que devo fazer? o que não devo?
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Sua pergunta é esquisita. Vamos olhar freudianamente a situação. Você entrou aqui e perguntou como criar um time reginal do Ubuntu na Bahia. Por que você quer criar um time regional do Ubuntu na Bahia?
<jefferson> Desculpa me referir mal... Eu analisei que não tinha um time regional na Bahia, onde analisei que nesta regiçao possui um bom número de pessoas que usa o sisteam.
<jefferson> sistema*
<jefferson> como meu objetivo é ajudar, apenas perguntei se seria possivel criar um time para essa região.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Sim, é possível. Mas por que você quer criar um? Só porque não existe?
<lucasss> boa note,,,
<astroo-> ola...
<lucasss> alguma alma caridosa pode me ajudar a instalar o ubunto?
<lucasss> to garrado por causa da UEFI
<lucasss> na moral, n aguento mais esse windows
<lucasss> nig por aqui? =[
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lucasss> oi?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lucasss> certo...
<rubem> Bom Dia Senhores!
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
<Guest44431> Bom dia..
<Guest44431> Existe alguma configuração adicional para a instalação do ubuntu 13.10 em hd's SSD?
<Terrorizer_> Bom dia
<Terrorizer_> pessoal eu gostaria de saber se alguem me ajuda a configurar os drivers nvidia no ubuntu 13.10
<Terrorizer_> .-.
<Terrorizer_> oi
<Terrorizer_> alguem on ?
<Terrorizer_> e ai?
<pajaritto> Bom dia
<pajaritto> alguem pode me dizer se há alguma distro linux com Samba integrado?
<alvaro_> Ubuntu, se não me engano?
<rubem> Resara Server Zentyal
<hggdh> Guest44431: provavelmente uma boa idea rodar fstrim uma vez por semana, pelo menos
<hggdh> Guest44431: veja https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd#TOC-Avoid-quick-wear:-reduce-write-actions
<hggdh> Guest44431: fora disto, instalação normal
<Jobarte_Skuld> Bom dia a todos
<freebuntu> alguma forma de fazer um pendriver bootavel do win8.iso,ou com o criador de discos do ubuntu 12.04?
<alvaro_> Windows 8 desconheço se vem em .iso
<freebuntu> tem sim,estou baixando 2 arquivo aki
<alvaro_> só se for "pirata"
<freebuntu> acontece que ja fiz no win e naum tenho mais esse maldito win
<freebuntu> e no ubuntu nunka tentei
<alvaro_> mas sua copia era original?
<freebuntu> naum
<freebuntu> lembro
<alvaro_> aí complicou
<freebuntu> o pirata da pt?
<freebuntu> este arquivo que estou baixando diz ser original,é do pirate bay
<alvaro_> rsrsrsrs
<alvaro_> original é vendido rsrsrsrs e caro
<alvaro_> talvez isso te ajude http://my.opera.com/maxwelleite/blog/2013/03/24/winusb-crie-pendrive
<alvaro_> ou isso http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-criar-uma-imagem-inicializavel-do-windows-pe-iso-no-linux/
<freebuntu> po ta tirando a pirataria,aki agente usa coisa só originales
<freebuntu> rsrsrsrrsr
<freebuntu> ah,valeu a dica...obrigado
<alvaro_> gastar R$ 700,00 só pela caixa do cd é caro demais
<freebuntu> pois entao,comprar um lap top com uma caixa de cd a msm coisa
<hggdh> freebuntu: sem apologia para pirataria no canal, por favor
<hggdh> alvaro_: o mesmo aplica-se a ti
<freebuntu> com ubuntu é menos 700
<alvaro_> hggdh em momento algum apoiei a pirataria, tanto que uso software livre
<freebuntu> hggdh foi mau
<hggdh> alvaro_: peço desculpas. freebuntu: sem problemas
<alvaro_> apenas tentei ajudar uma pessoa com uma dúvida
<freebuntu> oh e ajudou bastante
<gustavocastrom> boa tarde.
<gustavocastrom> sempre aparece um newba aqui. Dessa vez sou eu. Alguém pode indicar como encontrar um driver bom para placas de audio idt beats audio para notebook hp?
<hggdh> agora, bastante off-topic, mas uma curiosidade minha -- o Windows 8 está a ser vendido no BR por R$700?
<freebuntu> ai vc me apertou sem me abraçar
<alvaro_> a versão completa dele em algumas regioes do Brasil é esse preço
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/17sov5/ talvez ajude
<hggdh> heh. Aqui (US) é $199 via Microsoft. Mas não sei sobre o cambio actual
<alvaro_> hggdh, esqueceu dos impostos cobrados no Brasil?
<freebuntu> verdade,os vereadore e deputados daqui,compram importado,pois nao pagam impostos
<alvaro_> hggdh veja isso http://www.microsafe.com.br/fqc-07325_software-fpp-microsoft-windows-8.1-pro.npn.html?orcl=88&gclid=CKXkg_ajgLsCFTJo7AodvRwAXw
<alvaro_> esse tá desse preço, por se tratar de uma grande rede de lojas
<hggdh> heh
<alvaro_> hggdh http://www.microsoftstore.com/store?Action=DisplayPage&Locale=pt_BR&SiteID=msbr&id=ThreePgCheckoutShoppingCartPage
<Petros_> AASas[ç,SL,sl,,AAS,
<Petros_> Não estou conseguindo intslar ubuntu junto com windows
<gustavocastrom> hggdh, muito grato. Vou buscar informações
<Jobarte_Skuld> cara
<Jobarte_Skuld> preciso de um servidor de e-mail leve e bom
<Jobarte_Skuld> zimbra é top dos tops, mas come 4gb de memoria
<Jobarte_Skuld> iredmail na versão opensource não suporta alias no email :(
<Jobarte_Skuld> kolab não testei ainda
<rbelem> Jobarte_Skuld, http://alternativeto.net/software/zimbra-collaboration-suite/
<Jobarte_Skuld> rbelem, ja vi as opções todas daí, só falta eu testar
<rbelem> :-)
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu queria muito usar o iredmail, mas o opensource dele é mto capado :s
<Jobarte_Skuld> zimbra é mto bom tbem, mas come memória a rodo!
<rbelem> Jobarte_Skuld, pega um servidor com mais memoria ;-)
<Jobarte_Skuld> rbelem, eu bem que queria, mas ta caro :(
<rbelem> :-/
<Gynsic> Quais programas e sempre bom ter instalados no Linux?
<Bianca> boa tarde, alguém aqui poderia me informar como instalar as fontes arial e times news romana ?
<Jobarte_Skuld> Bianca, tchau
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu ia responder pra ti, mas tu não soube esperar :P
<hggdh> Gynsic: difícil responder -- mais detalhes sobre o que é pretendido ajudaria
<Gynsic> Coisas básicas do linux que ele necessita.. E que sou meio nele e talz..
<Gynsic> Usuário novo de linux.
<hggdh> Gynsic: o Ubuntu, como instalado, tem basicamente tudo que é necessário
<RAFAEL> Pessoal estou com uma duvida
<RAFAEL> alguem pode me ajuda  ?
<sandrossv> !ajuda
<ubotu-br`> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<Guest65058> ok desculpe minha primeira vez aqui, e o seguinte meu processador é um i5 intel e eu quero saber se posso instalar a versão do ubuntu amd64  ?? eu rodo windows 64 bits ou tenho que roda ubuntu i386 ?
<Guest65058> Alguem ?
<sandrossv> Guest65058: sim
<sandrossv> pode instalar o ubuntu 64
<Guest65058> obrigado galera !!
<mirqui_> boa noite :)
<Ernandes> vixx
<Ernandes> to procurando vaga.. rss
<Magros> ae...galera..por favor..alguém ajuda ? Queria instalar o ubuntu64 no meu pc com placa nvida gtx580...alguém tem algum link  de ajuda? Disseram que linux não roda nessa placa..verdade? Valeu
<Ernandes> tentaa meu e ve no q vai dar
<Magros> valeu, Ernandes...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> mais um dia..
<astroo-> sim...
<Ernandes> devia ter classificados aqui.. rs
<Ernandes> to precisando vender meus serviços.. hehe
<astroo-> Ernandes  privado se quiseres
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-26
<hwtxra> amigos, boa noite! Caso alguém possa me ajudar... há tempos estou tentando encontrar a solução para um problema: o audio do cabo HDMI. Simplesmente não funciona, já tentei várias soluções apontadas aqui e, diga-se, o cabo funciona perfeitamente.
<astroo-> ola
<hwtxra> astroo-, ola
<RxDx> hwtxra, configurações de audio -> output (saida) -> selecione o HDMI
<hwtxra> RxDx, não aparece essa opção
<hwtxra> só aparece a saída o speaker do computador
<sandrossv> hwtxra: abre o terminal e digita alsamixer
<sandrossv> hwtxra: me se tem alguma coisa com MM
<sandrossv> se tiver vai no item e aperta m
<sandrossv> hwtxra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147651
<sandrossv> hwtxra: ja viu?
<hwtxra> vou olhar, amigo sandrossv
<hwtxra> sandrossv, http://imm.io/1kTLX
<hwtxra> sandrossv, não entendi com exatidão os passos do link que você me passou.
<hwtxra> há três passos, um é instalar o pacote
<hwtxra> outro é instalar o pulseaudio
<hwtxra> mas a partir daí eu não compreendi
<panga> hi
<panga> oi
<panga> alguem ai???????
<hggdh> panga: faça tua pergunta. Estamos por cá; se alguém souber a resposta, responderá
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<panga> massa
<panga> valew mano
<panga> tava querendo instalar o ubuntu, tenho grande interesse em linux saca
<panga> ja sou bem adulto, só pra melhorar a conversa, 25 anos
<panga> gostaria de saber se vcs sabem como instalar um game do tipo league of legends no ubuntu
<panga> ...
<sandrossv> panga: aparentemente não tem versão nativa pra Linux, mas você pode tentar rodar através do Wine: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/09/league-of-legends-no-ubuntu-13-04/
<sandrossv> hwtxra: não tem mais itens no alsamixer? se mover com a seta pra esquerda
<sandrossv> direita
<panga> muito obrigado amigo
<panga> que a força esteja com vcs
<sandrossv> hwtxra: tenta roda esse comando speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:0,3
<hwtxra> sandrossv, vou verificar
<hwtxra> Dispositivo de reprodução é hw:0,3
<hwtxra> Parâmetros do stream são 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 canais
<hwtxra> Usando 16 oitavas de ruído rosa
<hwtxra> Erro de abertura de reprodução: -2,Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<hwtxra> sandrossv,
<hwtxra> na realidade, não há
<hwtxra> outras opções no alsamixer além dessas
<hwtxra> quando eu clico f6 e seleciono o hdmi no alsamixer
<hwtxra> http://imm.io/1kTSo
<hwtxra> sandrossv,
<sandrossv> hwtxra: ja instalou o pavucontrol?
<hwtxra> XL
<hwtxra> sim sandrossv
<sandrossv> hwtxra: ja verificou se agora aparece a opção HDMI nas configurações do audio?
<sandrossv> hwtxra: Já atualizou o sistema operacional?
<hwtxra> sandrossv, eu atualizei ele há alguns dias, mas o problema persistiu
<sandrossv> hwtxra: ja verificou se agora aparece a opção HDMI nas configurações do audio?
<hwtxra> sandrossv, aparece não =(
<sandrossv> hwtxra: ja reiniciou? :P
<sandrossv> hwtxra: nas configurações de som, aba Hardware, no campo "Perfil", não tem HDMI?
<exploitzen> s
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Jobarte_Skuld> bom dia a todos
<Toni_Link> Bom dia.
<sandrossv> bom dia
<Toni_Link> Bom dia.
<sandrossv> :)
<zanin> Olá pessoal \o
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, what?
<Jobarte_Skuld> bom dia :)
<zanin> Alguém ai usa ou já usou o duplicity para backup no S3 da AWS?
<Jobarte_Skuld> ou como o japonês diz: "Ohayou"
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: Boas!
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, eu não usei pro s3 ainda, só pra ftp
<Jobarte_Skuld> mas é uma poderosa ferramenta, pode ter certeza :o
<Jobarte_Skuld> proximo desafio é usar ele no glacier
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: No interior de MG usamos "Ohayou" quando alguma coisa da errado.. rsss
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, aqui na capital sabemos disto não XD
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: Eu to bolando um esquema de backup, mas meu Full da uns 700 a 800 GB.. E pelas minhas contas, fazer o upload disso vai dar 8 dia.. Ai nao sei como o duplicity se comportaria nesse periodo do upload do full.. Como que os backups incrementais seriam feito nesse meio tempo? Alguma ideia?
<sandrossv> skuhakhskas
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, os incrementais serão apenas os diff entre o anterior e o que foi mudado
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu por exemplo faço backup incremental toda noite
<Jobarte_Skuld> perai que vou ver se pego um log aqui
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: é que vai ficar praticamente 8 dias fazendo upload do full.. Imagino que a "task" do full nao deixaria a "task" do diff rodar..
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: ja viu algum cenário assim?
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, o full você tem que fazer manual
<Jobarte_Skuld> depois que o full estiver completo que você automatiza o incremental
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, https://gist.github.com/joubertredrat/7656905
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: sim sim.. mas é que eu queria fazer um full periodicamente para garantir que os dados.. pelo menos a cada 1 ou 2 meses
<Jobarte_Skuld> hmm
 * Jobarte_Skuld pensando
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, https://github.com/zertrin/duplicity-backup
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu uso este wrapper para fazer meus backups
<Jobarte_Skuld> ele tem um lock que permite bloquear as proximas tasks enquanto a anterior não terminar
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: ai sim!!! Acho que c me deu um bom norte!
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, precisando de mais ajuda eu cobro só 80 reais a hora
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: Eu descobri ontem o duplicity e testando com S3, ficou muito fera!
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, ele é bom demais
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: hueheuheuhe C tinha que ter cobrado antes entao rssss
<Jobarte_Skuld> ele permite fazer backups incrementais criptografados
<Jobarte_Skuld> é uma ferramenta excelente
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: sabe se funciona com Glacier tbm? (De curiosidade)
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, ta bom, como tu usa software livre eu te faço um desconto de 80 reais XD
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, de forma stable ainda não, pois o glacier tem aquela parada do arquivo demorar a estar disponível e tals
<Jobarte_Skuld> um cara diz ter conseguido fazer isto mantendo somente os manifest no s3 e os backup no glacier
<Jobarte_Skuld> perai que vou pegar o link
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, http://blog.epsilontik.de/?page_id=68
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: tks
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, por falta de tempo ainda não testei
<Jobarte_Skuld> mas pretendo fazer isto no final do ano ou no começo do ano que vem
<Jobarte_Skuld> pois meus backups estão em torno de 5tb
<Jobarte_Skuld> isto ta torrando minha grana :|
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: é.... 5TB no S3 não são lá muito barato.. rsss
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, nah, nem é um s3
<Jobarte_Skuld> XD
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: como vc usa entao?
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, ftp
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: em outro projeto eu uso scp, mas to pensando em usar o S3 pra tudo :)
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, s3 é legal, mas eles poderiam abaixar o preço caso fosse acimade 3tb :(
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: heuheueh deve ser por isso q tem o glacier rsss
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, verdade
<Jobarte_Skuld> zanin, viu o log?
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: vi sim
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar , eu estou configurando meu ufw , gravo as regras que eu quero , mas se eu renicio a maquina eu tenho que ativar ele novamente , alguem ai sabe como eu posso gravar
<Jobarte_Skuld> sagat, por padrão o ufw deveria estar ativado por padrão
<Jobarte_Skuld> contudo, só dar um update.rc default ufw ou algo assim
<sagat> então cara mas não ta ficando ativado
<sagat> como faço esse update ?
<sagat> apt-get update ufw?
<Jobarte_Skuld> é o comando que fiz acima
<Jobarte_Skuld> alias, faltou o s
<Jobarte_Skuld> update-rc.d ufw defaults
<sagat> vo fazer obrigado
<mathias__> estou com um problema na inicializacao do ubuntu
<mathias__> Ubuntu 13.10
<mathias__> abre normal ate depois de um tempo nao tenho mais acesso as minhas pastas
<mathias__> a solucao que faco eh terminar a sessao e voltar, ai tudo volta ao normal
<mathias__> mas na primeira inicializacao nao fica normal
<zanin> Jobarte_Skuld: vc q ja conhece mais o S3, como funciona o esquema de versionamento dele? (Onde eu to aqui eu não posso acessá-lo)
<Jobarte_Skuld> veio, não é esculachando não
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu gosto do ubuntu e talz, mas eu vejo aqui o console de instalação do CentOS por exemplo, não organizadinho na tela :o
<Jobarte_Skuld> será que é possível fazer isto no ubuntu?
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: como não uso CentOS, o que, exactamente, gostarias de ver? screenprints podem ajudar
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, https://gist.github.com/joubertredrat/7658575
<Jobarte_Skuld> olha como é bonito a exibição de uma instalação qualquer pelo yum
<Jobarte_Skuld> sinto falta disso no apt do debian/ubuntu
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: sim, é o yum... apresentação diferente.
<Jobarte_Skuld> se eu conseguisse fazer uma apresentação organizada assim no apt, nem precisa ser igual, mas se uma forma mais apresentável, eu ficaria feliz
<hggdh> hggdh: provavelmente podes fazer algo semelhante, via um wrapper para o apt-get/dpkg
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: faça-o, e proponha
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, posso tentar isto no começo do ano que vem
<Jobarte_Skuld> neste ano não rola que estou para apresentar meu TCC
<hggdh> até consigo entender o porque, mas francamente não é alto na minha lista de prioridades
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: tudo bem, podemos esperar :-)
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: por outro lado, venhamos e convenhamos, eu abandonei RH/SuSE por que o yum era *lento*
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, não acho ele lento
<Jobarte_Skuld> não seria os repositorios que demoravam não?
<Jobarte_Skuld> bom, vou la e ja volto
<hggdh> não. E em outros usos (profissionais, com RH e Oracle), o yum continua lento (relativo à minha experiencia com ações equivalentes via apt-get)
<Jefferson> alguem me ajuda como participar da comunidade?
<Jefferson> em que areas precisa de mais colaboradores?
<hggdh> Jefferson: basicamente, todas as areas. Mas -- eu acho -- tradução é importante
<hggdh> Jefferson: veja, por favor, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pt-br
<Jobarte_Skuld> Jefferson, a questão é ver quais suas especialidades e ver quais delas se encaixam no que a comunidade esta precisando
<Jefferson> a unica que  nao tenho especialidade eh na parte de desenvolvimento
<Jefferson> (desculpa os erros de escrita, estou com o teclado em outro idioma)
<Erica> boa tarde
<elisboa> boa tarde
<Erica> Boa tardeee
<sky_fy> tardeee
<Erica> eu posso usar o ubuntu quando o sistema operacional não inicia?
<elisboa> o Ubuntu é um sistema operacional
<elisboa> Então, se ele for um dentre outros sistemas instalados, deve poder sim.
<sky_fy> se ele nao inicia como ira usar?
<Erica> não serve pra fazer backup quando o sistema operacional não liga???
<elisboa> serve sim
<Erica> quando eu inicio meu computador, ele aparece apenas o logo da Acer e em seguida uma tela preta
<Erica> isso aconteceu devido a atualização do windows 8.1
<sky_fy> humm
<elisboa> Então experimente ficar apertando a tecla F8 quando ele sair do logo da Acer
<elisboa> talvez apareça o menu de configuração do Windows
<Erica> já tentei, tentei f8, alft F8, ctrl F8
<Erica> F10
<Erica> tudo
<elisboa> Então, sugiro subir o DVD de instalação do seu Windows 8 e usar a recuperação do sistema que ele tem lá.
<Erica> quando eu clico F2 aparece uma tela azul
<Erica> meu computador não veio com o dvd de instalação do windows
<Erica> ????????
<alvaro_> sem o CD estranho
<alvaro_> *DVD
<Erica> é um ultrabook da acer, e sem o dvd de recuperação
<Erica> eu tentei baixar no site da microsoft só que eu não tenho a chave do produto
<alvaro_> sem a chave é complicado
<Precise-Pancolin> Olá, boa tarde
<Erica_> boa tarde
<Erica_> a conexão caiu
<Erica_> alguém me ajuda?
<Erica_> preciso fazer o backup dos meus arquivos, mas meu sistema operacional não inicia
<elisboa> Erica_: Qual é o seu sistema operacional?
<Erica_> windows 8
<elisboa> Erica_: experimente pedir ajuda no #windows-br então.
<mestreilustre> olá
<mestreilustre> estou com um problema de instalação
<mestreilustre> tudo funcionava nomalmente até que eu instalei a ultima versão
<mestreilustre> como faço para reverter a instalação
<mestreilustre> ?
<mestreilustre> tem alguem ai?
<hggdh> mestreilustre: não há como reverter um upgrade...
<mestreilustre> vou ter que instalar tudo de novo
<mestreilustre> ?
<hggdh> oh falta de paciencia...
<xGrind> kk
<constantino> ola
<constantino> tenho uma duvida, e verdade se formata pra ubuntu , nunca mais da de instalar o windows?
<xGrind> as ideia do cara --'
<sandrossv> hue
<mirqui_> boa tarde :)
<sandrossv> tarde
<mirqui_> tudo bem ?
<OliveiraBorges>  E ai galera, como eu configuro meu ftp pra ter a opcao de RESUMIR o arquivo caso a conexao caia ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<DIegoo> Ola tenho uma duvida com relação as placas de video optimus gostaria de saber se essa ultima versão de ubuntu oferece suporte a esse tipode placa
<brunosimas> Boa noite, qual a diferença qdo escolho o Ambiente Grafico na instalação do Ubunto 12.04?
<astroo-> ola
<brunosimas> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-27
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<MARLEN> algué sabe me informar qual a versão atual do kernel do ubuntu 13.10 ?
<KurtKraut> MARLEN, Linux ktk8 3.8.0-32-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 1 22:35:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MARLEN> valel kamarada! ainda muitos bugs? voltei pra 13.04 pq tava cheia de bugs kkk
<KurtKraut> MARLEN, encontrei nenhum bug. Diga-me um.
<MARLEN> kurtKraut talvez pra mim que sou novato seja algo besta, mas o leiaute mudava a toda hora sem qualquer inteferencia minha, por varias vezes travava
<MARLEN> talvez até com razão. eu fuçava muito
<KurtKraut> MARLEN, não era falta de atualização também:
<KurtKraut> ?
<MARLEN> não mesmo. atualizo manualmente minha distro todo o santo dia
<MARLEN> uso a versão 64bits
<MARLEN> pensei até ser um problema do kernel e voltei pra versão 13.04 esperando um amadurecimento maior da atual versão
<KurtKraut> O tipo de sintoma que você descreveu dificilmente teria relação com o kernel
<KurtKraut> (Pelo menos a partir do que entendi de suas palavras)
<MARLEN> pelo oque li tb pensei nisso. mas por ser novato e não ver nenhuma luz preferi voltar a versão anterior e continuar estudando pra ver se descubro um motivo pra isso
<MARLEN> mas mesmo com um probleminha aqui ou ali nunca vi um sistema tão viciante quanto GNUlinux. nem quando eu usava Windows eu passava tanto tempo na frente do PC
<MARLEN> e o mir? como ficou essa historia?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola
<Rapanha> Boa noite, desculpem a pergunta besta... mas eu consigo gravar a imagem do ubunto 13.10 em um CD? ou só cabe do DVD?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ve no site do ubuntu o tamanho do iso
<corvolino> no pendrive também
<Rapanha> certo. vou tentar colocar em um pen drive.
<psacoutinho> boa noite galera....alguém aqui sabe como conectar o iphone 4 no ubuntu...não achei nada que podese me ajuda no google
<astroo-> ola...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Willyton> bom dia ggalera
<Willyton> preciso de uma ajudinha rapida
<Willyton> tenho um netbook e preciso formatar ele
<Willyton> o que vcs me recomendam fazer
<Willyton> eu só utilizo ele para internet e planilhas de excell
<Will__> Ola pessoal, sou novo usuario do linux e nao entendo muita coisa
<Will__> estou tentando atualizar para o ubuntu 13
<ixvrome> T
<doomtron> ahoy
<MARLEN1990>  /quit
<Filipe_> Bom dia, preciso de uma solução..
<Filipe_> estou tentando baixar arquivos com magnetic links e não consigo
<Filipe_> preciso de algum programa específico p isso?
<Filipe_> ?
<xGrind> Filipe_, tem o transmission instalado?
<Filipe_> Não tenho certeza.. Não conheço
<xGrind> Filipe_, veja se tem instalado. se não tiver, instale com sudo apt-get install transmission
<Filipe_> tentei instalar o transmission mas não consegui.. aparece a seguinte mensagem
<Filipe_> E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root?
<Filipe_> oq faço?
<Filipe_> tenho esse instalado.. transmission-gtk 2.82-0ubuntu1
<hggdh> Filipe_: provavelmente -- pela mensagem -- estava a executar apt-get como usuário normal
<Filipe_> quero baixar arquivo com magnetic link e não estou conseguindo
<hggdh> lamento, não tenho ideia o que seja agnetc link"
<hggdh> *magnetic
<Filipe_> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnet-Link
<hggdh> Filipe_: bem, se transmission ainda não está instalado, seria difícil este magnetic link funcionar
<Filipe_> tenho esse instalado.. transmission-gtk 2.82-0ubuntu1
<Filipe_> mesmo assim não consego baixar nada
<Filipe_> consigo*
<hggdh> Filipe_: porque, então, disseste acima que estavas a instalar o transmission?
<xGrind> Filipe_, copia o link e coloque no transmission
<xGrind> usa chromium ne?
<Filipe_> toh usando o firefox
<Filipe_> precisa ser com chromium?
<Filipe_> agora estou conseguindo..
<Filipe_> valew pela ajuda
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hlv> Instalar impressora Xerox Phaser 3040 no Ubuntu 13.10.
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<xGrind> boa
<Renato_> instalei o AMD Catalyst, no PC Ubuntu 13.10, porém após reinicia-lo o mesmo voltou com uma tela preta e nada mais, o que posso fazer?
<delrio> gostaria de saber se posso baixar o ubunt dentro do windows.
<doomtron> Renato_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1772710&s=f189b65af9a1870c59cf6dcbc0a8c66a
<doomtron> delrio: baixar, sim.
<doomtron> delrio: vc deve baixar uma imgaem de cd e grava-la num cd ou pendrive. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<delrio> gostaria de baixar e passar para pendrive
<doomtron> delrio: vc pode usar o software unetbootin
<doomtron> delrio: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/
<doomtron> Renato_: vc seguiu algum tutorial pra instalar o catalyst, como vc fez?
<delrio> agora só preciso de uma imagem iso do ubunt
<doomtron> delrio: o unetbootin baixa pra vc
<Renato_> obrigado irei tentar os procedimentos!
<Corey> scrollback end
<doomtron> scrollback home
<Vinicius> Boa Tarde, Gostaria de Saber se o Ubuntu 13.10 Está suguro para uso?
<doomtron> Vinicius: seguro em que sentido? :P
<Vinicius> Sem Bugs
<Vinicius> Doomtron, Pq eu já tentei usar e não pega o wifi no meu notebook
<Vinicius> Mais agora to com 1 computador
<doomtron> Vinicius: Cara, soh testando pra ver, mas a tendencia e que cda vez mais dispositivos sejam suportados, então pode ser que ja exista suporte para o seu hardware
<doomtron> mas soh testando pra confirmar
<Vinicius> OK
<Vinicius> Vou baixar no meu pc
<Vinicius> Obrigado!
<doomtron> PS: Até onde eu sei, nenhum sistema é livre de bugs
<doomtron> nem o universo :P
<doomtron> Vinicius: prism-break.org
<Vinicius> O que e isso?
<doomtron> Vinicius: alternativas para tentar fugir da vigilância do EUA
<Vinicius> ok
<jxajro> Alô boa noite a todos!
<jxajro> Aluém sabe como configurar o Xubuntu pra aceitar uma porta COM1 de um programa do Wine?
<hggdh> jxajro: http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/misc-things-to-configure
<jxajro> OOOi...olá hggdh
<hggdh> jxajro: olá :-)
<jxajro> fui objetivo de mais mas na verdade a história já contei anteriormente
<jxajro> comprei um celular LG que passa as fotos por cabo e tem um programa pra ser gerenciado
<jxajro> instalei esse programa pelo Wine mas ele pede uma porta COM1. O Xubuntu conhece a porta usb e tudo mas como não tem COM1 fico sem o programa, entende?
<hggdh> jxajro: entendo. Veja o link que te passei
<jxajro> o celular é este aqui __> http://www.lge.com/br/celulares/lg-KP150-folder
<jxajro> ok..estou abrindo
<jxajro> Puts!
<jxajro> Fácil assim?
<jxajro> AAaaah não..parece muito fácil!  Dê-me algo mais difícil :-)kkkkk
<jxajro> ok..vou ver se funciona.
<hggdh> heh
<jxajro> é não funcionou mas vou pedir ajuda pra um amigo pra ver se consigo configurar pelo site que vc me enviou.... me mandaram recompilar o Kenel mas...vou tentar isso que vc indicou ..obrigado.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<katia> boa noite
<katia> preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> ola poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> katia, mas se você não explicar no que precisa ajuda ninguém vai te ajudar.
<katia> obrigada, é que achei que não tinha ninguém online
<Ernandes> eu nao to hj
<KurtKraut> katia, você precisa entrar e dizer logo de cara no que precisa ajuda. Se você pede para alguém se manifestar, geralmente, ninguém vai.
<katia> instalei o ubunto no meu notebook e não funciona as teclas 1 q a z
<katia> obrigada KurtKraut
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-28
<katia> instalei o ubuntu 13.04
<KurtKraut> katia, o que você fez para ter certeza que o problema no teclado?
<katia> funciona todo o resto e vi nas opções de disposição e vi que os teclados dão de desktop
<Elierson> É possivel atulalizar um S. O. Ubuntu 9.04 para 13.10 atravez da ISO sem que seja necessária a formatação?
<doomtron> Elierson: Parece que sim. http://askubuntu.com/questions/125947/can-i-update-from-ubuntu-12-04-desktop-i386-iso-file
<doomtron> Elierson: da uma olhada tambem na segunda resposta, tem umas instruções
<Elierson> Grato! Vou conferir.
<Ernandes> katia: liated/deathcrawler] has joined  #ubuntu-br
<Ernandes> 22:02 -!- celso [~chatzilla@179.211.248.
<Ernandes> ops
<Ernandes> katia: @177.18.26.219.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br] has  quit []
<Ernandes> setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2
<Ernandes> desculpe
<katia> Desculpe Ernandes mas não entendi! sou leiga com Linux
<Ernandes> abra o terminal e digita aquela linha que escrevi
<Ernandes> isso vai colocar o teclado no padrao abnt2
<Ernandes> talvez seja isso seu problema
<katia> vou tentar ... obrigada por enquanto
<katia> o terminal é a área de trabalho? ele está ligado, tenho que reiniciá-lo?
<katia> se for na área de trablaho onde se faz pesquisa não dá!
<Ernandes> vc precisa abrir o terminal
<katia> achei!!
<Ernandes> vai no pesquisa e digita terminal, depois clica no icone para abrir
<katia> mas como disse não funciona as teclas 1 q a z
<Ernandes> entao depois no terminal, rode o comando que lhe passei
<katia> estou em outro pc
<katia> no note não consigo digitar
<katia> consegui digitar usando o onboard mas ainda não funcionam as letras
<Ernandes> ixx
<Ernandes> entao nao seii
<Ernandes> rs
<katia> Hernandes, nas opções de teclado quando visualizo os teclados tem aqueles números no canto direito do teclado mas no notebook so tem os números em cima entende?
<Ernandes> haa gata ja acabou minah cota de pensar hj
<Ernandes> nem consigo imaginar rss
<katia> rsrs entendo. Já tá tarde né? rsrs
<Ernandes> tarde nao.. mas to cansado hj ja rss
<katia> Tb tô cansada!! rsrs
<Ernandes> e eu nao uso ubunto.. entao complica mais.. rs
<katia> obrigada pela sua atenção. Vc foi gentil mesmo!
<Ernandes> vc é de onde?
<katia> Cps
<katia> SP
<Ernandes> campinas?
<katia> sim
<Ernandes> 1 hr daqui rs
<Ernandes> to na capital
<katia> Lonje mas ao mesmo tempo perto! rs
<katia> Digo longe
<Ernandes> eu acho ate perto
<xGrind> katia, oq acontece? ;x
<Ernandes> se nao tiver transito..
<Ernandes> mas a fama.. kkk
<katia> Formatei meu notebook e instalei o ubuntu mas tem umas teclas q não funciona: 1 q a z
<katia> (funcionam)
<katia> q fama?
<Ernandes> nao posso falar isso ao publico.. rss
<katia> Ah a fama daqui? rs
<katia> sei
<katia> Afinal o Ubuntu serve para notebook ou só para desktop?
<Ernandes> pc de modo geral
<Ernandes> note ou desk vai..
<katia> ok
<katia> Vou aguardar outras sugestões Ernandes. Obrigada! ;)
<katia> desculpem!
<Ernandes> tks
<thiago_> ola, boa noite
<Guest3174> alguem poderia me dar uma informaao por favor
<xGrind> Guest3174, depende qual
<Guest3174> estou no ubuntu mas atraves do cd
<Guest3174> pois o ubuntu que tenho instalado no hd nao quer iniciar
<Guest3174> ele trava na tela da logo do ubuntu
<Guest3174> e nao sai daquilo
<Guest3174> e o ubuntu 13.04
<cubano> boa noite
<cubano> alguem conhece algum media server que adicione as legendas ;srt aos filmes
<cubano> como faz o ps3mediaserver
<cubano> ???
<helder> como instalo o AutoCad2000 no meu ubuntu 12.10?
<helder> Bom dia a todos, sou novo aqui, utilizo o AC2000 e preciso urgente de ajuda para instalar este no ubuntu 12.10, alguém pode por gentileza atender?
<Jobarte_Skuld> e estamos eu aqui para mais uma pergunta cretina
<Jobarte_Skuld> como eu faço para ver o real consumo de memoria do servidor ubuntu?
<raonyguimaraes> free -m ?
<Jobarte_Skuld> raonyguimaraes, free -m só mostra o total de memória
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu procuro por algo similar ao htop, só que mais eficiente
 * Jobarte_Skuld também não foi específico na pergunta
<Vinicius_> Boa Tarde, Gostaria de uma ajuda! Meu ubuntu 13.10 está meio lento na parte de interface grafica o que pode ser!
<Vinicius_> *?
<Jobarte_Skuld> veio, umas das coisas que não gosto do apt-get é a incrível mania dele achar que meio mundo de pacotes não presta mais e deve ser removido
<Jobarte_Skuld> e ai de você se não aceitar
 * Jobarte_Skuld foi desinstalar um mod do php para compilar na mão e ele desinstalou junto o amarok
<Alexjones> ls
<Alexjones> dir
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: smem
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, obrigado, vou procurar sobre
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: pmap (sudo apt-get install pmtools) pode também ajudar
<kernel> hggdh: o cpanel só roda no redhat é
<kernel> fui instalar ele aqui no debian ele disse que o sistema é incompativel
<Jobarte_Skuld> kernel, ele somente é homologado para RHEL based
<kernel> :/
<hggdh> kernel: eu nunca usei, não sei
<Jobarte_Skuld> você até consegue rodar em debian based, mas não aconselho
<hggdh> kernel: mas, francamente, se é um rpm, sempre pode-se adaptar
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, recompilando os pacotes rpm pra deb da pra fazer
<Jobarte_Skuld> mas tem muita dependencia chata, ai você tem que compilar e tals
<Jobarte_Skuld> xinguei muito no dia em que instalei cpanel no ubuntu
<kernel> hggdh: pois nao é
<Jobarte_Skuld> kernel, caso você queira usar debian liked
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu recomendaria o uso do zpanel
<kernel> tenho um debian lenny
<kernel> mais eu segui http://www.hospedagemgenial.com.br/instalando-o-cpanel-em-servidores-vps-ou-dedicados
<kernel> é um scrirpt
<Jobarte_Skuld> kernel, pra vc ter ideia de quanto é chato o cpanel
<Jobarte_Skuld> especificamente ele deve ser usado em CentOS
<Jobarte_Skuld> ja tive dor de cabeça pra instalar ele no fedora, e olha que fedora é rpm também
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> :/
<Jobarte_Skuld> falar em CentOS, tenho que leechar ele aqui
<Jobarte_Skuld> quero rodar ele em uma VM pra ver o que ele traz de bom
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, http://centminmod.com/
<Jobarte_Skuld> seria legal o ubuntu ter um destes também :3
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: sinta-se livre m porta-lo :-)
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, vontade eu tenho, me falta é tempo :(
<Jobarte_Skuld> estou com 3 projetos opensource parados por conta disso
<Jobarte_Skuld> tomara que eu tenha tempo no ano que vem para issto
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, hoje é Turkey Day por cá... minha presença será bastante esporádica
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, eu ainda estou procurando por aquela modificação no apt-get
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, o que é Turkey Day?
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: thanksgiving
<Jobarte_Skuld> cara, é por isto que eu adoro linux
<Jobarte_Skuld> estou rodando 3 VM pesado aqui no meu pc com 8Gb de memória
<kernel> lol
<Jobarte_Skuld> o uso de memoria e swap esta no limite, mas o sistema operacional não cai de jeito nenhum
<Jobarte_Skuld> se fosse no windows, na primeira queda de braço ja iria aparecer a tela azul da morte
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<Jobarte_Skuld> kernel, é sério, linux é capaz de coisas impressionantes
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu tinha um notebook que estava com problema no jack de fone de ouvido
<Jobarte_Skuld> o que eu fiz? no linux, eu mudei o jack do microfone para que ele fosse saída de audio :)
<kernel> é show demais
<Jobarte_Skuld> no pc que estou trampando agora, ele tem uma placa de video offboard
<Jobarte_Skuld> por algum motivo que eu não sei, ele não me deixava ativar o video onboard para fazer dualmonitor
<kernel> no meu ultrabook tambem eu viajo
<Jobarte_Skuld> pelo linux eu forcei a ativação da placa de video onboard depois da bios passar o controle pro linux
<Jobarte_Skuld> :)
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu trabalho em 2 monitores fullHD aqui graças ao linux :3
<Djercks> olá, boa tarde
<Djercks> ninguem online?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui_> \nick mirqui
<Djercks> gostaria
<Djercks> de saber como atualizar o ubuntu aqui para a versão mais nova
<Djercks> sou um leigo
<Djercks> se não for pedir muito, alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<renebarbosa> hey
<astroo-> ola
<Weslley> Boa noite
<Weslley> Atualizei meu Ubuntu do 13.04 para 13
<Weslley> 13.10 e meu note não conecta mais na internet
<Weslley> nem wifi nem cabo...
<Weslley> ele tenta conectar mas nao vai
<astroo-> ola
<Weslley> Opa
<Weslley> Não sei como funciona aki
<Weslley> tenho que selecionar alguem e falar ou a mensagem vai pra todo mundo?
<omelete> provvlmente algum problema nos modulos de rede
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Weslley> ah tendeu...
<Weslley> entao... tipo atualizei o ubuntu tudo tranquilo ateh que ele nao conectava mais na net
<Weslley> dai procurei e habilitei algumas coisas... mas mesmo assim nada
<Weslley> seria melhor eu formatar pra resolver isso
<Weslley> ?
<omelete> testa o live cd e verifica se a rede funciona
<Weslley> eu tenho o ubuntu 8.04 no cd somente
<omelete> tem q ser do 13.10
<Weslley> ah tendeu... no caso preciso arrumar o cd pra fazer isso
<Weslley> dai tento pelo live cd e nao funcionar
<Weslley> ?
<sid__> pessoal preciso de uma ajuda com o shell
<mirqui_> dj , a atualização vem automaticamente :)
<omelete> Weslley,  se ñ funcionar é algum problema de driver, tem q pegar o modelo e pesquisar
<Weslley> tendeu vlws vou tentar baixar o ubuntu e colocar em um cd (Y)
<sid__> boa noite
<omelete> noite
<astroo-> ola
<sid__> boa noite, alguem sabe mexer com script
<sid__> ?
<optimusprimem> sid__: se poder dizer qual tipo.
<Ernandes> ls
<sid__> como faço para falar no chat
<sid__> n to conseguindo
<Ernandes> ls
<sid__> privado
<sid__>  
<xGrind> sid__, /msg nick mensagem
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-29
<sagat> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<sagat> e ai astroo
<sagat> tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<sagat> bem tb
<sagat> to pensando em instalar o pcbsd em uma v.m
<sagat> no meu trampo os caras fizeram um serv bsd
<sagat> vc conhece alguma coisa
<astroo-> nao
<sagat> entendi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> bah
<Vitor_Hugo> Olá, oque é uma versão LTS ?
<Vitor_Hugo> alguém pode me explicar !!
<Vitor_Hugo> ;-)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<xGrind> alguem ja usou seamonkey ae?
<Ernandes> qqq
<Hardly__> Alguém ai sabe o que é AutoShun?
<Maickel> Ola como faço para instalar o ubuntu, baixei do site em formato iso e agora?
<xGrind> primeira coisa: paciencia
<Guest44233> Boa noite
<Guest44233> Já atualizei o meu Java, mas o internet bank do Banco do Brasil não reconhece, alguém pode me ajudar?
<rogerio> pessoal boa noite estou aqui com um netbook asus 1025c, e pesquisei e descobri que o drive de video dele é o intel 3600 series e este drive vem incluso no kernel mas só tem suporte 2d, a pergunta é existe ele proprietario?
<omelete> rogerio,  acho q intel lançou um
<omelete> ou era o instalar, ou configurador, ñ lembro direito
<rogerio> omelete eu pessoalmente não consegui encontrar drive proprietario para esta placa de video
<omelete> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.2-linux
<omelete> deve ser o msm, só um instalador pra ficar mais fácil e um app para configurar opçoes de video
<rogerio> eu ja tentei mas este programa não encontra o drive intel 3600
<astroo-> ola pesssoal
<arthur> oi a todos
<Guest58322> oi gente
<Guest58322> alguen poderia me ajudar?
<arthurst> boua noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<arthurst> ola
<program3r> ola
<arthurst> ola
<arthurst> gostaria de uma ajuda sobre um programa vcs podem me ajudar?
<optimusprimem> arthurst: diz, talvez alguem posso ajudar
<arthurst> é arespeito do playonlinux
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<arthurst> ata desculpem
<arthurst> eu instalei o playonlinux pelo terminal mais nao consigo executalo aparece o seguinte erro ''PlayOnLinux não conseguiu encontrar curl (para cURL)
<arthurst> Precisa de o instalar para continuar''...alguen pode me ajudar a resolver ?
<Ernandes> vixx
<Ernandes> aff
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-30
<friday_> pessoal quero instalar a versão mais recente do goldendict no ubuntu 12.10, tem como?
<xGrind> deve ter
<arthurst> ola
<astroo-> arthurst  ola
<arthurst> eu nao consigo executar um programa pelo playonlinux alguen pode me ajudar?
<BlackFlag> Boa noite, senhores!
<BlackFlag> Não sei o que fiz aqui no meu buntão que não consigo mais redimensionar as janelas. Alguma luz?
<astroo-> ola
<BlackFlag> Olá!
<omelete> BlackFlag,  minimizar, maximizar funciona?
<BlackFlag> funciona
<BlackFlag> O que não está funcionando é clicar nas bordas e arrastar e clicar com o botão direito na barra de título e selecionar a opção "redimensionar"
<BlackFlag> Por favor, alguém cita meu nick e/ou manda uma msg qq privada pra eu testar os sons de notificação? Agradecido.
<astroo-> BlackFlag  teste
<BlackFlag> Valeu, astroo- ! não rolou =/
<astroo-> ok
<BlackFlag> astroo-, poderia testar novamente?
<astroo-> BlackFlag  teste2
<BlackFlag> Obrigado!
<BlackFlag> Alguém sabe o que pode fazer com que não dê pra redimensionar as janelas?
<antuirno> alguém tem conta nesse site legendasxvid.net ?
<antuirno> estava precisando de umas legendas de lá mas a porcaria do site é restrito
<astroo-> ve o privado
<antuirno> como assim?
<antuirno> único site que possui as legendas para o quero ver... a página é pública mas o mané do adm deixou o cadastro restrito a convite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui_> bom dia :)
<Jardel> olá Pessoal
<Jardel> alguém sabe me dizer o que é que tem de novo na versão 13.10 em relação ao 12.10?
<Ernandes> vai no site e lê o relese notes
<Ernandes> lskype
<Renato_> exluiu o linux mandriva do meu pc
<Renato_> e coloquei o windows 7
<xGrind> eee?
<Ernandes> rs
<EulerGui> Boa tarde, pessoal... estou procurando uma solução para tornar o acesso ao meu servidor mais seguro através de um DNS dinâmico, poderiam me ajudar ou indicar algum material?
<Ernandes> no-ip.org
<EulerGui> Eu já tenho um DNS dinâmico... mas como eu posso, por exemplo, limitar o meu host dinâmico (meuhostdinamico.no-ip.com) para acesso ao meu servidor? Quando estou com IP fixo, coloco o IP no hosts.allow, como posso fazer com o host dinâmico?
<EulerGui> Obrigado pela ajuda e tenham uma boa tarde :)
<annakamilla> olá gente tudo bom ?? eu preciso de ajuda
<annakamilla> to com um net aqui da lenovo tinkpad e eu queria saber se a atheros dele que é a placa de rede dele irá dar no ubuntu
<annakamilla> por favor
<annakamilla> oi xGrind
<xGrind> annakamilla, oi moça. sumiu :D
<annakamilla> alguem usa qtheros ai ??
<annakamilla> atheros ?
<annakamilla> xGrind: usa atheros?
<annakamilla> xGrind: como wifi?
<xGrind> annakamilla, nao ;/
<annakamilla> é um lenovo ideapad
<annakamilla> alguem tem note da lenovo ?
<alvaro_> O Ubuntu 14.04 virá com o Mir ou X.org ? alguem sabe a resposta?
<xGrind> alvaro_, xorg
<alvaro_> de  uma olhada em relação ao Mir e me desanimei
<xGrind> http://migre.me/gPq9x
<alvaro_> por isso da minha duvida
<alvaro_> o Unity continua ou não?
<xGrind> com certeza kk
<alvaro_> não dei muito certo com ele :(
<xGrind> unity eles não vao tirar, e o mir vai estar no ubuntu 14.10
<alvaro_>  o Mir perde muito em relação ao X.org
<Julio> Alguém sabe ou já viu algum caso q a net fica caindo no ubuntu? Uso via cabo
<alvaro_> Julio a minha vive caindo, só que isso é culpa da prestadora do serviço
<Julio> Na verdade quando ela cai, eu tiro o cabo e coloco e na hora volta
<Julio> Já procurei algo na internet e vi que algumas pessoas já tiveram o mesmo problema em versões anteriores mas n tive sorte com nada que tentei
<alvaro_> mas isso é na companhia ou senão seu cabo está com defeito
<alvaro_> talvez voce está tendo problemas de DNS, já checou isso?
<Julio> não, como faço?
<Julio> não tenho muito conhecimento nessa área e em linux, estou começando agora
<alvaro_> está no Ubuntu agora?
<Julio> estou
<alvaro_> Painel Inicial/Conexões de rede/Conexão cabeada ou Conexão 1/ editar/ Configurações IPV4
<alvaro_> Olha em servidores DNS e me fale quais são?
<Julio> mas acho que o problema não esta no meu cabo, porque quando estou no chrome mesmo sem internet ele mantem como se estivesse conectado e quando retiro, automaticamente ele sai as opções de gmail
<alvaro_> Voce fez o que eu disse?
<Julio> fiz agora
<Julio> não tem nada em servidores
<Julio> o método está automático (DHCP)
<alvaro_> Quais são os servidores DNS?
<alvaro_> não tem problema DHCP usa servidores DNS
<Julio> não tem nenhum servidor DNS aqui
<alvaro_> 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 ponha isso e não terá mais problemas, são do Google esses DNS
<alvaro_> Eu tinha esse problema mas consegui resolver assim
<Julio> ai eu coloco onde?
<Julio> em servidores adicionais?
<Julio> por que não tenho a opção de adicionar endereço
<Julio> ou em rotas?
<alvaro_> Painel Inicial/Conexões de rede/Conexão cabeada ou Conexão 1/ editar/ Configurações IPV4. Olha em servidores DNS
<alvaro_> Existe uma janela "servidores DNS" coloque lá e Salvar só isso.
<Julio> o botão adicionar não está aberto para clicar
<alvaro_> Qual versão do Ubuntu está usando?
<Julio> 13.10
<alvaro_> eu uso a 12.04-3 LTS
<Julio> onde eu acho a 12.04 para baixar?
<Julio> em uma das paginas que encontrei a solução do usuario foi fazer donwgrade
<alvaro_> espere
<alvaro_> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<xGrind> matheus_carvalho, boa noite :D
<matheus_carvalho> xGrind: buenas tche
<xGrind> matheus_carvalho, sabe dizer se  a central de programas do ubuntu é em python?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<matheus_carvalho> mirqui: opa...boa noite cara
<mirqui> blza , e por ai :)?
<matheus_carvalho> xGrind: cara...não sei te responder isso
<matheus_carvalho> xGrind: pergunta pro Salen
<mirqui> ahaha não entendi , vc é um bot?
<matheus_carvalho> ou pro boiko quando eles tiverem pela sala que eles são desenvolvedores
<matheus_carvalho> mirqui: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<matheus_carvalho> não tche
<mirqui> vc é bot?
<matheus_carvalho> não cara
<xGrind> matheus_carvalho, é q estava lendo ontem algumas coisas sobre o xubuntu, e la diz que eles aceitam só softwares leves, e não gostam de linguagens interpretadas. python é interpretado, e ubuntu usa muito python
<mirqui> ahaha mas não perguntei nada
<matheus_carvalho> python é compilado
<mirqui> tbm não sei programar phiton
<mirqui> já volto , um momento
<matheus_carvalho> blz
<matheus_carvalho> xGrind:
<matheus_carvalho> xGrind:  tu programa python?
<xGrind> matheus_carvalho, começando a estudar
<matheus_carvalho> eu ja não sirvo para programa
<matheus_carvalho> é uma ótima area
<mirqui> oi , voltei :0
<mirqui> :)
<mirqui> conheço muito pouco de programação
<mirqui> mas tudo para windows
<xGrind> mirqui, programa em qual linguagem?
<mirqui> ahaha eu faço um aremedo , conheço o bázico do básico
<mirqui> access , visuas , basic
<mirqui> pascal
<mirqui> c , c++
<mirqui> mas para programação sou bixado , tenho tendinite :(
<mirqui> então , esforço repetitivo não dá para mim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> ola
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<mirqui> baa , a internet começou
<astroo-> nada demais
<xGrind> kk
<mirqui> fala platão , cadê o aristóteles :) ?
<platao> engraçadinho  :  \
<mirqui> opa , desculpe , não quis deixar vc sem jeito
<platao> ehehehe
<mirqui> :)
<platao> algume curte emuladores ai???
<mirqui> quais ?
<mirqui> o black box?
<platao> eu compilei uma versao do PPSSPP para o 12.04, um emulador de PSP portatil da sony e mais alguns aqui tbm;  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/73a1xaizlr65ju4/e4P8ZrSZN6
<xGrind> platao, meu pc nao aguenta :/
<mirqui> xiii cara , disso não entendo :)
<platao> ehehehe
<mirqui> só sei usar para emular sistemas op
<platao> opa
<platao> como o dosbox?
<xGrind> platao, usa ubuntu 12.04?
<platao> sim
<mirqui> eu tentei usar no ubuntu
<mirqui> para emular o windows xp
<xGrind> platao, kernel 3.2?
<platao> nao 3.11
<platao> oficial do backports
<platao> se vc tiver o repositorio backports ativado vc instala o kernel 3.11
<xGrind> hmm. o ruim é q pae só tem 3.2, e estava dando kernel panic ao usar webcam :(
<xGrind> tinha o 3.5 e 3.8 no repositorio
<platao> sim
<platao> mas vou te falar kernel nao importa muito nao....o importante e uqe funcione os dispositivos.....se quiser um desempenho mesmo vc usa o do liquorix ou outro...
<platao> que usa um escalonador mais agressivo
<platao> e baixa latencia
<mirqui> pq vcs usam kernel diferente da versão?r
<xGrind> eu estou no mageia agora, usando kernel server 3.8. ate agora nada de kernel panic, acho que a versão 3.2  q ta zuada msm :(
<platao> so atualizei para o 3.11 porque apareceu aqui e nao notei nenhum problema
<xGrind> 64bits?
<platao> eiu nao sei grind...mas o problema nao e no kernel......acho que  e no modulo da sua camera nao? eu acho...
<platao> sim
<mirqui> vc usa note ou pc de mesa?
<platao> deveestar dando algum problema
<platao> notebook véio um gigabyte 466U placa de video intel 965 antiga
<mirqui> haaa , ela é acoplada , ai não sei
<xGrind> platao, no windows esta de boa, no mageia está de boa, e no xubuntu era de boa. ate atualizarem o kernel. aí ficou ruim. kernel 3.2 pae no xubuntu. no mageia estou com o kernel 3.8
<mirqui> vê drivers
<platao> entao...vc ve la no log pra ver o que acontece?
<platao> no"visualizador de arquivos de log"
<xGrind> onde isso?
<platao> le e legal pra ver porque tem desde o caregamento inicial do sistema e tudo e provavelmente vai aprarecer alguma coisa la
<mirqui> digita logs na pesquisa
<platao> digita ai no dash
<platao> eu deixo fixo aqui na barra lateral
<platao> ou digita no terminal gnome-system-log
<platao> pelo menos no ubuntu e assim  : )
<mirqui> pessoal , boas pesquisas , e sorte com sua cam :) , vou ao café
<platao> Tate
<platao> se vc tiver um pouco de paciencia vc pode bmaixar o modulo e compilar ele para esse kernel, mas precisa  ver se e compativel ver o fabricante da sua camera e ver la.
<xGrind> platao, muita coisa ;x kk
<platao> as vezes e so um detalhe que estaa atrapalhando...mas mesmo que vc nao for fazer nada, e legal vc ficar cinete do qual e o problema, as vezes e uma coisa boba e na ofunciona, vc pode ate pegar um pendrive instalar o ubuntu ou o qual sistema vc quer e fazer uma live com ele e testar se funciona a camera, camera e importante porcausa tbm do skype ne? ehehehehe
<matheus_carvalho> e deli tequila
<matheus_carvalho> bora anima tche
<asdf444> ubuntu 14.04 vai ser LTS ?
<matheus_carvalho> sim
<asdf444> e vai substituir o 12.04, ou ele ainda vai ter suporte por algum tempo ?
<asdf444> o 12.04 irar durar até quando ?
<matheus_carvalho> 5 anos
<Daekdroom> O 12.04 tem suporte de 5 anos.
<Daekdroom> O 14.04 também terá.
<asdf444> blz
<matheus_carvalho> e qualquer coisa entra aqui...
<Daekdroom> Então o 12.04 tem suporte até abril de 2017 e o 14.04 terá até abril de 2019
<matheus_carvalho> que no possivel agente ajuda
<matheus_carvalho> isso
<asdf444> valeu
<asdf444> viram os testes do kernel 3.13 ?
<asdf444> no phoronix ?
<Daekdroom> asdf444, quais testes?
<Daekdroom> acho que tem mais de um.
<asdf444> esse aqui :
<asdf444> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_apu_1310&num=2
<Daekdroom> asdf444, ótimos resultados pra quem tem um APU da AMD.
<asdf444> á um ganho absurdo de peformance com mesa 10
<Daekdroom> Mas só pras APUs da AMD.
<Daekdroom> Cujo suporte a gerenciamento de energia foi melhorado.
<Daekdroom> Se o 3.13 melhorar alguma coisa em alguma GPU da AMD, Nvidia ou Intel, seria por alguma outra mudança não relacionada.
<arthurst> ola
<astroo-> ola
<arthurst> ea astro
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-01
<licensed_> alguem ja fez conversao de dvd-r ou .iso pra .avi?
<licensed_> queria saber que programa usar e se precisa algum codec especial
<Cesar_Augusto> licensed_:  tu pode usar o programa http://winff.org/html_new/downloads.html
<Cesar_Augusto> licensed_:  tem isto também
<Cesar_Augusto> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2012/09/como-converter-varios-formatos-de-midia-no-ubuntu-com-o-format-junkie.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<leolo> tar.gz*
<leolo> to com ubuntu 13.10
<leolo> tem como instalar automaticamente essas tar.?
<leolo> tar.gz
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todows
<faliwar> =)
<matheus_carvalho> *----*
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<slacker_> bom dia amigos
<Raff> alguem aqui ja usou roundcube ?
<gouvmarc> Eu nunca usei.
<mirqui_> boa tarde :)
<erich> alguém pode me ajudar com o erro de instalação? "kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE"
<Ernandes> ´e um p4?
<erich> Ernandes é um pentium centrino
<Ernandes> seu poc provavelmente nao suporte instruçoes de pae
<Ernandes> pega uma iso 32bits sem o pae
<erich> entendo..é que vi umas instruções para tentar burlar esse pae e achei complicadas.
<erich> mas vou tentar encontrar uma versão em esse pae
<erich> essa versão mais nova tem sem o pae?
<Ernandes> nao seii
<Ernandes> ja que é um pc mais antigo.. de uma olhada no debian
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<erich> hum..
<matheussantos> boa noite pessoal
<matheussantos> alguem pode tirar uma duvida rapidinho?
<matheussantos> gostaria de saber como faço pra atualizar o ubuntu 13.04 para o 13.10... preciso baixar uma imagem e reinstalar o sistema totalmente, ou dentro do ubuntu tenho essa atualização?
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> astroo-, esse povo não tem paciencia pra esperar respost
<astroo-> o perfeito era por no topico 1 aviso de espera
<astroo-> os 15m acho que era equilibrado
<xGrind> concordo
<KurtKraut> astroo-, xGrind, por isso penso em dizer "Espere pelo menos 15min alguém responder ou procure no Google" :D
<xGrind> KurtKraut, as vezes é mais facil o cara procurar no google, mas a preguiça é tanta ;x
<KurtKraut> xGrind, não entendo muito bem isso porque chegar até aqui, para um pedestres desses (um cara que não sabe bem o que é IRC), deve dar trabalho, não?
<astroo-> na segunda fase do meu projeto o google nem vai ser preciso
<xGrind> astroo-, uia =)
<xGrind> KurtKraut, as vezes vem cara perguntar se o ubuntu vai rodar no note dele. como vamos saber? Kk. tem q testar
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-24
<kavaco> Boa noite galera
<kavaco> o Kubuntu não hiberna não?
<kavaco> a bateria acabou, simplesmente desligou e perdi tudo :/
<astroo-> ola
<juliotaable> estou usando o sllitaz tem como instalar o ubuntu apartir dele?
<juliotaable> sou novo aqui
<astroo-> juliotaable  bem-vindo
<juliotaable> valeu astro vc poed  me  ajudaar?//
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<juliotaable> ok vou aguarda
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sfdebug> quem são os OPs atuais do canal?
<ba> Olá, gente!
<ba> Por favor, alguem me ajuda em problema que estou tendo com meu SO Kubuntu...
<ba> Quando eu utilizo o toutpad, depois te um tempo o ponteiro trava...n consigo utilizar o touchpad mais.
<ba> observei que isso ocorre quando a bateria do notebook esta com menos da metade
<bakhtin> Bom dia, comunidade!!!
<bakhtin> Como eu faço para habilitar ou desabilitar o ACPI no Ubuntu?
<bakhitn> Gente, como faço para verificar se o ACPI esta ativo ou não no Linux?
<darck> Bom dia!
<adrianoc> pessoal, alguém pode dar uma força neste tópico do fórum ubuntu ?
<adrianoc> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=115452.msg636961
<darck> Alguem pode me passar os comandos para instalação do no-ip no 14.10?
<adrianoc> darck, eu não testei, mas veja se isso ajuda, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A8MpRXT4xI
<darck> adrianoc; vlw
<adrianoc> ok
<arymaynart> opa
<arymaynart> to com um problema no meu ubuntu. quando abro o firefox pra assistir um video, o player simplesmente trava. primeiro some a voz. depis o video para. nos outros navegadores da o mesmo. tanto o plugin da adobe quanto o pepper. como conserto?
<adrianoc> arymaynart, que player ? vídeo aonde ? no youtube ?
<adrianoc> já testou no chrome ?
<arymaynart> todos os navegadores
<arymaynart> e um problema com o flah player
<adrianoc> pode ser um bug, tenta reinstalar o flash.
<arymaynart> ja fiz isso
<arymaynart> reinstalei ate o ubuntu inteiro
<gadi_> Ahhh.... que sacoo
<Flor_> oláá
<Flor_> Por favor, necessito de ajuda de algum de vocês. Eu agradeceria bastante caso conseguisse esclarecimento sobre um problema no meu ubuntu.
<Guest39968> Ola, como eu faço para zerar um HD, estou usando o UBUNTU 14.04 e queria deixar um HD como escravo, mas não sei como zerar ele. obrigada
<Elfon> Guest39968: o que vc quer na realidade?
<Elfon> Guest39968:  o que vc quer dizer com "zerar"?
<Guest39968> quero deixar ele sem nada, nenhum vestigio de arquivos
<Guest39968> na verdade formatar
<Elfon> Guest39968: já ligou ele no pc? ele é reconhecido?
<Elfon> Guest39968: se ele for reconhecido vc pode usar o gparted
<Guest39968> sim já está ligado e reconhecudo
<Guest39968> reconhecido*
<Elfon> Guest39968: usa o gparted, é tudo gráfico
<Elfon> nele vc pode formatar e particionar como quiser
<Elfon> Guest39968: se vc quiser formatação em baixo nível, aí num sei
<Guest39968> ok, eu baixo esse programa? desculpa não entendo quase nada de linux
<Elfon> vai na central de programas do ubuntu e digita gparted pra procurar
<Elfon> só clicar em ok e seja feliz :)
<Guest39968> ok muito obrigda
<Tgo13> Olá
<Tgo13> Estou fazendo um trabalho para a faculdade sobre sistemas operacionais e me interessei em falar sobre o Ubuntu, só que não consigo achar informações sobre como funciona o sistema multitarefa dele, qual escalonamento de processos e algoritmos de planificação ele usa. Alguém poderia me esclarecer essa duvida ou me indicar um caminho onde eu possa achar essa e outras informações sobre o sistema?.  Obrigado.
<Flor_> Olá! Eu uso o windows em dual boot com o ubuntu, porém exclui acidentalmente o "programa" ubuntu pelo painel de controle --> excluir programas no windows e meu computador agora liga e vai direto pro Windows. Gostaria de saber como faço para resolver este problema. Grata!!
<BrunoPT> Flor_: instalou o ubuntu atraves do wubi?
<Flor_> olá bruno. Instalei o ubuntu por meio de um cd de instalação. Não foi pelo wubi (dentro do windows).
<Flor_> Coloquei o cd e tinha uma opção que era: "instalar o ubuntu ao lado do windows". A instalação portanto foi realizada desta forma.
<Flor_> Olá agente smith
<sUbMuNdO> desculpem a pergunta offtopic mas, tenho um modem tg580 thomson oi velox e nao consigo dar reset nele alguem tem alguma sugestao?
<BrunoPT> Flor_: que estranho, voce utilizava o grub?
<Flor_> Sim!!
<BrunoPT> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/recuperando-o-boot-grub-ubuntu-depois-de-instalar-o-windows/
<Flor_> Bruno
<BrunoPT> Flor_: veja se isto resolve
<Flor_> vc acha que o meu ubuntu foi realmente excluído?
<Flor_> Obrigada Bruno!!!
<BrunoPT> execute um live cd do ubuntu e verifique se existe alguma particao com o ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ary_> Hi
<ary_> Opa
<ary_> Esqueci que aqui o pessoal é brasuca
<Celso> ary_: é de onde?
<astroo-> hello
<astroo-> ola
<Celso> astroo-: voce é um bot?
<astroo-> nao
<ary_> To com um problema. Toda vez que vou assistir um vídeo na internet como filmes ou qualquer outra coisa que usa player flash, começa a passar de boa e do nada o som desaparece e depois o vídeo congela. Se eu volto o vídeo o video começa a reproduzir e depois para novamente, mas o som não volta. Uso Ubuntu 14.04 atualizado. Já tentei vários plugins, pepper, adobe e flashplugin-installer.
<ary_> Sou daqui mermo mano. Minas gerais pra ser mais exato.
<ary_> astroo sempre na área
<FernandoBasso> ary_: tenta youtube.com/html5
<FernandoBasso> Ah, mas no teu caso não é só no youtube o problema.
<ary_> não mano
<ary_> no youtube já uso o html5
<ary_> assisto muito seriado no megafilmeshd
<ary_> TWD ta massa demais e to perdendo os episódios. Aqui em casa não tem TV. (Por inclivel que pareça é verdade. E foi a melhor coisa que eu fiz. Agora posso escolher o que assisto.)
<Ary_Mainart> esqueci meu nick antigo. Como faço pra recuperar?
<Celso> Ary_Mainart: usa firefox?
<Ary_Mainart> uso brother
<Ary_Mainart> mas independente de navegador. Todos tão dando a mesma coisa. To na dúvida se é um bug do flash mesmo ou do meu PC. Os drivers de vídeo estão atualizados. Antes usava de boa e depois que eu formatei começou a dar isso
<Ary_Mainart> não sei se o pessoal fez alguma atualização dos drivers. Antes usava o driver legacy opensourcer da nvidia.
<Ary_Mainart> Mas agora o opensourcer não aparece mais pra mim na lista de drivers adicionais
<Ary_Mainart> E ae gente?
<Ary_Mainart> Alguem já familiarizado com o caso?
<astroo-> Ary_Mainart  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ary_Mainart> no aguardo
<Ary_Mainart> volto agorinha
<Celso> hum
<Ary_Mainart> e ae. Alguem com uma resposta sobre o flashplayer?
<astroo-> ainda nada
<Celso> Ary_Mainart: percebi que aqui o flash funcionava no firefox e nao funcionava no chromium
<Celso> instalei um pepperflashplugin-nonfree e funcionou
<Ary_Mainart> porque são plugins diferentes
<Celso> sim
<Ary_Mainart> o chromium ou chrome usam a api pepper
<Ary_Mainart> o firefox usa o plugin da adobe
<Celso> mas pelo que entendi o flash vai parar de ser usado
<Ary_Mainart> vai sim
<Celso> esse pepper é uma alternativa
<Ary_Mainart> mas como faço com os sites que usam esse player ainda como o megafilmeshd.net por exemplo
<Ary_Mainart> ?
<Celso> aqui abriu no chromium
<Celso> abriu tb. no firefox
<Ary_Mainart> abrir abre mano
<Ary_Mainart> aqui agora mesmo está funcionando
<Ary_Mainart> mas tem hora que o som desaparece e depois o video simplesmente para
<Ary_Mainart> deixa isso queto
<Ary_Mainart> vou baixar os seriados pelo torrent
<Ary_Mainart> outra parada que acontece aqui é o seguinte. Tenho uma placa de som offboard. Ela funciona de boa, mas o som fica baixo.
<Ary_Mainart> como conserto isso?
<Ary_Mainart> Ninguém pra ajudar com o problema do Som???
<astroo-> tem paciencia ou tenta mais tarde
<CleytoMaia> Boa noite... alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o linux? Estou tentando instalar em uma placa asrock z77 não vai nem com reza...
<astroo-> ola da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<shallwe> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<k0d3r> CleytoMaia, esta tentando instalar o ubuntu?
<k0d3r> bootando a partir do cd/dvd, pendrive ou rede?
<shallwe> ,,
<spawn_> boa noitee
<astroo-> spawn_  ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-25
<spawn_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<spawn_> como resolvo isso ?
<Guest37974> Olá galera
<astroo-> ola
<Guest37974> astroo-, você já configurou um server de irc?
<Guest37974> ??
<astroo-> nunca
<Guest37974> Instalei meu server e esta tudo rodando, so gostaria de uns toques na configuração mesmo, pra fica bem redondo, estou querendo lançar um server brasileiro
<Guest37974> É essa é a parte difícil, acha quem ainda manja pra dá uns toques, mas valeu cara, obrigado mesmo assim
<astroo-> entao ve o privado que talvez gostes
<Guest37974> privado?
<astroo-> janela de conversa a sos
<Guest37974> a beleza
<delet> Guest37974 fala com kurtkraut ele era que rodava o server da brasnet
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<bonobomapper1> Opa… se tiver alguém ativo por aqui…
<bonobomapper1> Estou fechando um pacote de ícones, para Ubuntu (e derivados), Mac OS X (iContainer) e Windows (IconPackager)… E gostaria de opiniões em relação à ONDE devo publicar, Github, Deviantar, behance… A meta é ter maior abrangência, e aceitar de forma facilitada pedidos de novos ícones… Por hora o pacote tem 300 ícones. Todos numa mistura de estilo entre o Pacifica, Numix e o iPhonica.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<surfistacool> Bom dia!
<gadi_> alguém procurando trampo de redes/linux/switch/bgp ?? em SP - centro.
<Celso>  /quit
<LXbr> Bom Dia
<sfdebug> \o :)
<LXbr> ;-)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<R3nan> opa e ae
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<R3nan> blza
<mirqui> legal , isso que serve :)
<Parolin_> Ola pessoal, estou migrando do windows para o linux Ubuntu 14, e estou com um problema em adicionar uma impressora que esta no windows 7 compartilhada na mesma rede, o ubuntu consegue localizar o computador com o windows 7, mas não consigo adicionar a impressora. Alguem tem alguma luz?
<surfistacool> Boas
<surfistacool> O PC Windows 7 é o host da impressora certo?
<Parolin_> sim...
<Parolin_> e lá já esta compratilhada...
<Parolin_> tanto que no ambiente de rede do linux eu vejo a impressora como print$
<surfistacool> não aparece o nome da máquina em que está ligada? ex: parolin-pc\lexmark-x123
<Parolin_> não... só mostra como print$ mesmo... o caminho para outro windows seria no caso \\servidor\6940
<BrunoPT> Parolin_: no Nautilus tente abrir smb://servidor
<Parolin_> desculpa minha ignorancia mas o que seria o Nautilus? seria o "Files" do ubuntu?
<surfistacool> Exactamente Parolin_
<Parolin_> abre normalmente, e mostra os compartilhamentos do servidor, porém não mostra a impressora, e o print$ que comentei anteriormente na verdade é apenas uma "unidade" que a propria impressora cria para que o windows localize os drivers dela mesma. Ou seja não é a impressora em si compartilhada.
<Parolin_> Chegeui a ler alguns casos onde seria apenas abrir "impressoras" - "Adicionar" - "Adicionar impressora de rede windows". Porém no Ubuntu 14.10 não há esta opção.
<BrunoPT> Parolin_: no browser va a http://localhost:631
<Parolin_> ok... estou lá
<Parolin_> no CUPS 1.7.5
<surfistacool> http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-windows-shared-printer-ubuntu
<surfistacool> Na minha opinião acho preferivel ler um tutorial, até porque podem haver opções/funcionalidades desabilitadas
<surfistacool> estão aí os passos essenciais para colocar isso a funcionar
<surfistacool> ainda que não seja o 14, as funções são identicas senão iguais
<Parolin_> obrigado surfistacool, vou dar uma olhada neste tuto.
<surfistacool> De nada! :)
<surfistacool> Se houverem dúvidas força que o pessoal ajuda
<nkr> opa
<nkr> Algum desenvolvedor ruby por ai?
<jmsimoes> At
<jmsimoes> Até amanhã pessoal
<GVBORBA> Boa tarde. Pretendo comprar um notebook neste final de ano, mas gostaria de comprar um que seja compatível com o Ubuntu. No site da Lenovo ou da Dell não encontrei nenhum modelo de Notebook com Linux pré instalado. Só modleos com Windows 8. Alguma dica de onde posso comprar um Notebook que suporte Linux?
<omelete> GVBORBA,  olha a configuração, tem um site q uma lista de compatibilidade com o linux
<GVBORBA> omelete, no http://www.ubuntu.com/?
<GVBORBA> Valeu. Acabei de encontrar. Muito obrigado.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-26
<virtualizado> oi galera. tem alguém por aí?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<omelete> astroo-,  fato = roupa br?
<astroo-> casaco a seria
<omelete> fato parece ser suit
<omelete> br terno
<omelete> vlw
<astroo-> o palito usa-se ca tambem
<virtualizado> galera veja se alguém pode me ajudar aí, um problema com OPENVPN http://pastebin.com/136bcH6V
<virtualizado> galera, se alguém puder me dar uma dica, eu uso ubuntu e debian e tou com uma dúvida de algo que funciona no ubuntu mas não no debian, que é OPENVPN, pq tem alguma configuração que o ubuntu faz sozinho e o debian tem que ser na mão sobre DNS quando a gente conecta pelo openvpn. Se alguém aí souber e puder me ajudar, mesmo sem ser dúvida própria do ubuntu, eu agradeço.
<virtualizado> http://pastebin.com/136bcH6V
<virtualizado> tá postado aqui
<dk_millares> boa noite
<chm0d-780> virtualizado, qual versão do Debian usa?
<astroo-> ola
<virtualizado> jessie kde 64 bits
<virtualizado> as configs são praticamente as mesmas do ubuntu
<virtualizado> então n sei o que fazer
<virtualizado> no canal do debian ninguém soube me ajudar, lá tem pouca gente que usa vpn
<chm0d-780> eu usei poucas vezes
<virtualizado> desculpa perguntar aqui, mas vai que tem gente que gosta de saber o que muda do debian pro ubuntu né, e acabe tendo a resposta
<chm0d-780> mas não apresentou nenhum probplema
<virtualizado> eu conecto, pingo normal, mas não consigo navegar no browser por prob de dns
<dk_millares> virtualizado:
<dk_millares> virtualizado: www.blogdonerd.com.br/2012/06/openvpn-servidor-ubuntu-e-clientes-windows-e-linux/
<virtualizado> o ubuntu já faz alguma mágica que muda o dns todinho quando a gente coencta no openvpn.
<dk_millares> me ajudou muito
<dk_millares> no meu caso eu mesclei um pouco com o guia de vpn do ubuntu server
<chm0d-780> Configurou tudo da base desde as chaves de encript virtualizado ?
<virtualizado> opa, valeu millares!! mas acredita que eu sou um noob eu já li umas 10 páginas em inglês falando isso e eu n sei separar o que é de server e o que é de cliente, pq eu tou só com cliente de openvpn mesmo, não uso pra fazer um server
<virtualizado> eu já liberei a porta no UFW
<virtualizado> mas no ubuntu nem precisa liberar porta
<chm0d-780> dá uma olhada no server.conf
<dk_millares> sim virtualizado
<dk_millares> esse artigo é em portugues, nao tem erro cara
<dk_millares> ja vai pra parte de configurar o cliente entao
<virtualizado> eu li lá, mas o meu é simples de tudo, eu baixo o arquivo .ovpn pronto já dos sites tipo vpngate e conecto direto
<virtualizado> eu vi até a configuração do cliente linux
<virtualizado> no tópico 7
<virtualizado> eu não entendi se eu preciso apenas como cliente criar essas chaves
<virtualizado> q é a única coisa que não tenho
<virtualizado> mas conectar eu conecto, e pingo os ips, é só o DNS mesmo que não funciona
<virtualizado> mas conectar na vpn eu consigo de boa
<chm0d-780> posta o client.conf no pastebin?
<chm0d-780> !*
<virtualizado> sim sr, 1 minuto
<dk_millares> boa chm0d-780
<dk_millares> eu aprendi a fazer por texto msm
<virtualizado> dentro do /etc/openvpn não tem esse arquivo. seria o arquivo .ovpn que baixo pra entrar? http://pastebin.com/7v3mhymk
<dk_millares> service openvpn start client
<dk_millares> nao virtualizado
<chm0d-780> dk_millares, boa
<virtualizado> fiz isso, vou tentar conectar agora
<dk_millares> mas tem q ter o client.conf la em /etc/openvpn
<dk_millares> acho que é so vc renomear o .ovpn
<dk_millares> somente acho, ok?
<chm0d-780> virtualizado, vai para etc/openvpn
<chm0d-780> dentro dele tem o client.conf
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<elisboa> dia bom
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<elisboa> mirqui: sim, td bem
<mirqui> que bom , isso que serve :)
<TheHunter> Bom dia. Tenho uma duvida sobre as teclas. Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<mirqui> como assim ?
<TheHunter> Eu instalei o Ubuntu nativo, e agora quando eu quero digitar alguma coisa, tanto no editor de textos, quanto em e-mails e no terminal, ele nao reconhece algumas teclas, como o c cedilha.
<mirqui> haa , está para idioma inglês
<mirqui> pega o pacote de linguagem portugês do brasil
<TheHunter> nao entendi
<mirqui> seu ubuntu está em idioma inglês
<incursor> upa lala
<TheHunter> o que eu tenho que fazer
<TheHunter> ?
<mirqui> em inglês não se usa ç nem acentos
<mirqui> vai no gerenciador de programas
<TheHunter> certo
<mirqui> digita na pesquisa pack portugês-br
<mirqui> acho que vai resolver
<TheHunter> Esta certo. Obrigado.
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Jefferson> Bom dia
<Jefferson> estou querendo montar um cluster beowulf com algumas máquinas da faculdade
<Jefferson> tenho três máquinas disponiveis inicialmente. Quero montar um cluster de alto desempenho, mas estou com dificuldade de achar material
<Jefferson> alguem pode indicar algum?
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<mirqui> ou tenta o google
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=cluster+beowulf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=59Z1VMf_MKuX8QeCu4CwAQ
<mirqui> ou usa o team viewer
<Jefferson> ta certo
<Jefferson> brigadão ae
<cyric_666> opa
<cyric_666> cheguei
<cyric_666> quem ta ai
<cyric_666> ???
<cyric_666> fala jacksoow
<cyric_666> uuuuuuhhhhuuuuu
<cyric_666> alguem tem o codigo fonte do StuxNET ????
<cyric_666> ou do reGi
<Claudio_> Estou impressionado. Parabenizo à todos pela iniciativa!
<Claudio_> Saudações. Estudo no infnet (RJ), (Análise de Sistemas [com ênfase em negócios]).
<Claudio_> Nada entendo deste universo, mas, estou a fim de mergulhar (e verticalmente).
<Claudio_> Preciso de 2 pequenas orientações, se possível.
<Claudio_> Qual a versão mais estável do Ubuntu Server?
<KurtKraut> Claudio_, A mais recente.
<KurtKraut> Claudio_, E continue no mergulho. O Linux melhorou radicalmente minha vida profissionais.
<Claudio_> Perdoe-me por não ter sido claro, na verdade não consegui encontrar a opção "server" aqui: http://ubuntu-br.org/download
<Claudio_> Seria para um note Dell com processador i7.
<Claudio_> Obrigado "KurtKarut".
<Claudio_> *KurtKraut
<Claudio_> Quando clico no botão disponível nesta página: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server, a opção que me é oferecida é: ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64.iso, porém, o meu processador é Intel o0
<Claudio_> Onde acho outra alternativa?
<kernel> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.
<kernel> alguem sabe porque está aparecendo esse erro ao tentar carregar o Windows no Grub2
<ary> Boa noite. Tenho ubuntu 14.04 instalado e atualizado. Reparei que o ubuntu por padrão instala tanto o alsa como o pulseaudio como servidores de som. O PulseAudio estava deixando o som muito baixo, portanto removi e estou usando o Alsa. O problema é que o alsa não reconhece minha placa pci como padrão. O  chipset é CMI8738 e não sei como faço pra mudar o index do alsa-base.conf, pois não sei o nome do modulo. Outra coisa, depois que
<ary> removi o pulseaudio, o icone de volume do painel superior sumiu e pra mexer nas conf de volume tenho que abrir gnome-alsamixer. Como faço pra colocar novamente o icone de som no painel?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rssolivei> salve
<astroo-> ola
<tome> Ola Pessoal!
<tome> Preciso resolver java em Ubunto13.10 para BB e Santander
<tome> alguem pode me ajudar
<tome> ?
<astroo-> ola
<tome> ola astro1
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<tome> opa, valeu
<tome> tome> Preciso resolver java em Ubunto13.10 para BB e Santander [21:25] <tome> alguem pode me ajudar/
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-27
<nelldeveloper> Oi
<nelldeveloper> Gostaria de participar de algum chat sobre java
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nao percebi
<EnzzoCaaue> olá
<nelldeveloper> Ola
<astroo-> ola
<hebertaragao> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<razorz_hrs> alguem?
<razorz_hrs> flw
<astroo-> eu sempre
<nelldeveloper> \Helloo
<razorz_hrs> heloo
<nelldeveloper> oi, procuro um chat sobre javalis
<astroo-> nao deve ser facil...
<Iaguito> boa noite
<Iaguito> galera
<astroo-> ola
<nelldeveloper> Qual os termos aqui?
<Iaguito> estou começando a usar
<Iaguito> o ubuntu agora
<Iaguito> estou em duvida de qual versão baixar
<razorz_hrs> http://bit.ly/WL7hQz aqui tem as regras
<Iaguito> alguem indica a versão? 14.10 ou 14.04
<razorz_hrs> eu recomendaria a 14.04 LTS é a que estou usando
<Iaguito> notei que a versão 14.04 ta em ingles e pt br junta meio que misturada
<Iaguito> eu tenho problema com o relogio tbm do ubuntu
<razorz_hrs> é porque vc nao deixou ela atualizar, depois que atualiza ela fica toda em pt br
<Iaguito> ele fica adiantado 3 hrs
<Iaguito> ate deixei
<razorz_hrs> é um problema do dual boo
<razorz_hrs> esse adiantamento de hr
<Iaguito> mais eu quando coloco ele eu não deixou dual booy
<Iaguito> eu sempre deleto o windows que estou usando
<razorz_hrs> então vc ta usando so o linux na sua maquina
<razorz_hrs> ?
<Iaguito> por ex, estou usando agora no momento windows 8 mais um dia atras eu estava usando o ubuntu 14.04 ele estava com problema no relogio ele tbm estava em ingles o relogio
<nelldeveloper> Instalar o java no ubuntu = perdendo meus cabelos;
<Iaguito> e facil
<Iaguito> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/03/como-instalar-java-8-no-ubuntu.html
<Iaguito> segue esse passos ai
<razorz_hrs> o java nunca foi problema :D
<Iaguito> Razorz
<razorz_hrs> o pessoal alguem aqui me ajuda a colocar esse irc no meu xchat?
<Iaguito> quer dizer que a indicação é mesmo o 14.04
<Iaguito> ?
<razorz_hrs> sim, pois essa tem suporte de 5 anos :D a 14.10 é so 6 meses se nao me engano
<Iaguito> depois dos 6 meses o 14.10 desaparece? ou eles já vão lançar outro?
<razorz_hrs> o 14.10 continua la pra vc baixar e tals mas o pessoal da canonical nao da mais suporte aquela versão da distro
<razorz_hrs> tipo o win xp ele so perdeu o suporte
<Iaguito> vou ir agora
<Iaguito> formata
<Iaguito> você tem algum video ou tutorial
<Iaguito> de como formatar
<Iaguito> eu acho que tou fazendo algo errado só pode
<Iaguito> eu já fiz o pen driver bootavel
<Iaguito> com o yumi
<razorz_hrs> vc quer deixar o windows 8?
<Iaguito> não
<Iaguito> quero não
<Iaguito> quero deixar somento o ubuntu
<hrs_razor> pera ai que ja te passo o link
<hrs_razor> https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DShH2U4D5tjM&ei=J5Z2VNKgO4K1ggTQ0IOYBg&usg=AFQjCNHPYOTA0bwEXUS55VC1zdoL1cob5g&sig2=t9qGyIf__rcV9-UKDJ5IkQ&bvm=bv.80642063,d.eXY
<hrs_razor> vish
<hrs_razor> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShH2U4D5tjM
<nelldeveloper> @.@
<Iaguito> Razor
<Iaguito> você recomenda baixar da onde?
<hrs_razor> como da onde. vc diz torrent ou direto (http/ftp) ?
<hrs_razor> se for isso baixa pelo torrent que é mais rapido
<Iaguito> por torrent
<Iaguito> eu falo por qual site?
<Iaguito> pode me mandar o link por favor?
<hrs_razor> pera um minutinho
<hrs_razor> seu pc é 64 bit ou 32 ?
<Iaguito> 64
<Iaguito> tenho 8gb de ram
<Iaguito> só compensa x64
<hrs_razor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Iaguito> pronto
<Iaguito> vou baixar
<Iaguito> e vou colocar em pen driver
<Iaguito> vamo ver no que vai dar
<Iaguito> vou fazer instação limpa
<hrs_razor> é bem tranquilo
<hrs_razor> é so ler com atenção que vai de boa
<Iaguito> tranquilo
<Iaguito> curti muito o ubuntu
<Iaguito> só fiquei meio bolado
<Iaguito> porque não da pra jogar alguns games
<Iaguito> heheh
<Iaguito> mais ta diboa
<Iaguito> segurança e oq vale
<hrs_razor> ja tem mtos game pro linux na esteam
<hrs_razor> steam
<Iaguito> maioria são pagos né?
<hrs_razor> alguns mas agr é fim de ano tem promoção na steam p ets 2 ta 8 pila
<Iaguito> ets 2?
<hrs_razor> euro truck simulator
<Iaguito> eu gosto de jogos no estilo tibia ragnarook
<Iaguito> tou vendo se acho aqui
<Iaguito> mais não tou vendo
<Iaguito> cs ta baratinho kkk
<hrs_razor> nao sei eu nao jogo entao...
<hrs_razor> pra vc ver os jogos compativeis no linux é so olhar que tem um pinguinzinho embaixo do nome se nao me engano
<Iaguito> aham
<Iaguito> tou vendo aqui
<hrs_razor> blz entao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hrs_razor> i ae
<astroo-> ate
<hrs_razor> té
<nelldeveloper> Algum cibertelespectador ?
<nelldeveloper> Aceitam um cafe?
<Iaguito> amigo
<Iaguito> voltei
<Iaguito> dessa vez já com o ubuntu
<Iaguito> aconteceu o mesmo problema
<Iaguito> são 02:01 mais o relogio do ubuntu marca 23:50
<Iaguito> fiz uma instalação limpa excluido o sistema operacional anteriror
<nelldeveloper> acerta o horario
<Iaguito> coloco no manualmente?
<nelldeveloper> clica no horario
<nelldeveloper> dai abre
<nelldeveloper> loop
<nelldeveloper> box box box box
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<elisboa> diaa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<elisboa> tudo, e vc?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<DanielSa> bom dia
<BrunoPT> Boas
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hrs_razor> :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<hrs_razor> so na boa vc?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :) , e vc ?
<hrs_razor> vou bem tbm :D
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<hrs_razor> tipo o msn so que pra td mund
<mirqui> sim , o sentimento é igual , bom para mim , vc e todo mundo :)
<hrs_razor> isso ae
<Emilio_Eiji> boa tarde
<hrs_razor> boa tarde
<dougl_> tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<bonobomapper> bom, esse é o IRC mais inativo ever…
<bonobomapper> mas quem quiser dar uma olhada no icon pack que citei anteriormente… https://github.com/bloodshinoda/flurryer-icons
<bonobomapper> ainda não exportei os ícones de base em resoluções diferentes de 512px por 512px, mas farei em breve… contribuições são bem-vindas.
<astroo-> ola...
<astroo-> bonobomapper> bom, esse é o IRC mais inativo ever…  qual o bom ativo?!
<bonobomapper> 90% dos canais que frequento no Quakenet são super ativos...
<bonobomapper> o ubuntu global também é bem ativo aqui no freenode
<astroo-> 1 dia vou voltar la
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-28
<xpto> opa
<xpto> quem t ai?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<nelldeveloper> hello ubunteiros
<astroo-> ola
<nelldeveloper> em qap
<nelldeveloper> @.@
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mario__> oi
<mario__> estou com problema, parece ser algo na configura;'ao de meu teclado
<mario__> n'ao sei como retornar {a configura;'ao tipo Brasil ABNT ou algo assim
<NarfligiX> mario__, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConfigurarTeclado
<mario__> pois os acentos e ce cedilha e til sairam fora da ordem
<mario__> nao encontro a guia DISPOSICOES
<NarfligiX> mario__, há outros métodos na mesma página, basta rolar a página mais para baixo... infelizmente não uso ubuntu, não tenho como lhe ajudar a achar a guia correta, essas coisas mudam de distribuição pra distribuição
<NarfligiX> tente o método por modo texto: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConfigurarTeclado#Configura.2BAOcA4w-o_do_Teclado_na_CLI_.28Modo_Texto.29
<mario__> pois e minha e 14.4
<mario__> 14.04lts
<NarfligiX> mario__, eu não uso ubuntu, uso arch... mas siga o procedimento via modo texto que provavelmente funcionará
<mario__> ok
<mario__> o arch e legal
<mario__> ?
<mario__> grato p auxilio
<Elfon> Pessoal, existe grande diferença do Xrender para o OpenGl ?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> bom dia a todos
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> galera estou com um problema estranho aqui, ontem a noite estava instalando um pacote e a luz caiu, hoje tento rodar o dpkg --configure -a recebo uma mensagem de erro
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> tentei umas coisa que vi no google e nada
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> alguém tem algum parecer?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> eis o erro dpkg: erro: falhou ao abrir arquivo de informações do pacote '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0149' para leitura: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Elfon> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: não sou expert...mas já tentou remover e reinstalar o pacote?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> já
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> da erro que o /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0149 não existe e ja verifiquei o arquivo esta lá
<omelete> tenta apt-get clean
<omelete> dps apt-get update
<omelete> mas era para esse configure -a funcionar
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> omelete: nada
<Guest90169> tenho um dell e quero instalar o ubunto
<Guest90169> ubuntu
<Guest90169> mas não estou achando os programas
<hggdh> Guest90169: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Guest90169> os drivers no site da dell não tem a versão para linux
<hggdh> Guest90169: aconselho o 14.04.1
<Guest90169> o problema não seria a versão do ubuntu, mas os drivers
<Guest90169> na verdade o not não é meu, é da minha esposa e ela destruiu o win. e tive que formatar mas agora ta cheio de erros
<Guest90169> quero colocar  o ubuntu porque acho que assim vai ser mais complicado dela ficar enchendo de virus
<Guest90169> mas não sei onde acho os drivres do inspiron 1545
<BrunoPT> provavelmente nem precisa
<Guest90169> será??? depois que tentei intalar o win. mesmo tentando baixar os drivres pelo site o wiriless não funciona
<Guest90169> acho que deve ser porque usei um dvd do vista que veio no meu not LG
<Guest90169> deve tar dando algum comflito
<hggdh> Guest90169: rode o 14.04.1 como live (sem instalar)
<Guest90169> mas quero tira essa merda de WIN de vez daqui! rsrsrs
<Guest90169> no meu not assim que comprei tirei o win
<hggdh> Guest90169: entendemos o sentimento, mas -- por favor -- sem palavrões :-)
<Guest90169> ok desculpe! rsrsrs
<hggdh> :-)
<Guest90169> no site da dell tenho suporte pra drivers vista, 7, xp e bios
<hggdh> Guest90169: eu usei Dell por muitos anos no Linux, sem problemas serioes
<hggdh> serios*
<Guest90169> vo tenta coloca o linux e ver o que da
<sfdebug> \o
<nnob_> Olá alguem está tendo problema com o driver  gráfico da intel no 14.10 ?
<kavaco> pessoal
<kavaco> boa tarde
<kavaco> como não tem canal kubuntu-br, vou pedir ajuda aqui
<kavaco> no Ubuntu(tenho instalado)
<kavaco> quando eu conecto qualquer coisa na entrada/saída de audio do meu notebook, que é uma mesma conexão para o fone e microfone, o ubuntu me pergunta o que eu conectei lá
<kavaco> se é microfone, fone com microfone ou só fone
<kavaco> já o Kubuntu não pergunta, então o microfone do fone não funciona.
<kavaco> Alguém pode me ajudar/
<kavaco> ?
<Elfon> kavaco: olha nas configurações do kde
<kavaco> já olhei
<Elfon> kavaco: geralmente em multimídia
<kavaco> até que aparece lá a opção de microfone
<kavaco> mas a barrinha do som não se mexe
<kavaco> já o microfone interno(do notebook) se mexe normalmente
<kavaco> captando o som que eu falo...
<elisboa> kavaco: qual a versão do kernel de cada um?
<kavaco> acredito serem as mesmas, estão atualizadas
<kavaco> são os dois 14.04 LTS
<kavaco> talvez o ubuntu não esteja atualizado, pois uso menos
<elisboa> Seria interessante você ter certeza a fim de prosseguirmos com as próximas análises
 * elisboa se sentindo um atendente de heldesk agora, lol
<kavaco> eh...
<kavaco> 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:53:56 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kavaco> kubuntu
<elisboa> certo. E no Ubuntu?
<kavaco> tem como eu olhar rem reiniciar?
<elisboa> kavaco: sim; monte o volume e digite file /caminho/para_o_kernel
<elisboa> ah, na verdade isto só vai retornar "x86 boot sector"
<elisboa> confesso que não sei como verificar um kernel sem dar boot nele. Talvez investigando na internet qual o kernel padrão desse release
<kavaco> vou lá e volto então
<kavaco> só um instante
<kavaco> voltei
<kavaco> elisboa: 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:30:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<elisboa> kavaco: taí, não são iguais :)
<elisboa> kavaco: sugiro você instalar (via apt-get mesmo) o kernel do outro neste: o do seu Kubuntu é o 3.13.0-40-generic
<elisboa> É um subrelease mais novo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<kavaco> elisboa: http://dicas-de-linux.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/configurando-headset-bluetooth-no-kde4.html
<kavaco> o meu não é bluetooth, mas o cara aí diz que acha que não é possível alterar as conexões usando phonon do KDE
<kavaco> show
<kavaco> funciona com o PulseAudio
<Elfon> kavaco: são estas coisas que as vezes me tira do sério...pq as coisas simplesmente não funcionam sem ter q ajeitar no braço?
<kavaco> por isso sempre gostei do Mandriva
<kavaco> tinha suas falhas, mas essas coisas mais básicas sempre funcionou comigo...
<kavaco> o Kubuntu é bom, ótimo, mas tem algumas coisas que não entendo pq não funcionam...
<ROGERIO> HI
<ROGERIO> gostaria de saber como comsigo  cd do Ubuntu
<kavaco> nem lembro a ultima vez que vi um CD do Ubuntu
<ROGERIO> esta net de 10 megas demora a baixar
<ROGERIO> kkkk
<kavaco> acho que foi em 2009, distribuíram na faculdade...
<kavaco> hoje, não sei se ainda mandam, mas acho que não...
<kavaco> levava uns 30 dias pra chegar...
<ROGERIO> kevoco onde comsigo o CD
<ROGERIO> se ainda estir
<kavaco> era no site do Ubuntu, mas não vejo a opção de pedir o CD há anos
<ROGERIO> a sim quero fazer modificão no obuntu pra ficar paresido com um  os x yosemite
<ROGERIO> é rodar games
<ROGERIO> League of Legends
<ROGERIO> quero testar o obunto
<zoroastrik> Olá como fazer um CD de instalação para meu antigo note?
<mirqui> baixa a iso e faz
<zoroastrik> baixei a iso, aí tem que usar um aplicativo para montar no cd?
<mirqui> no site baixaki tem várrios
<mirqui> é só gravar
<mirqui> vc tem algum linux instalado ou tem windows ?
<zoroastrik> windows
<zoroastrik> obrigado mirqui
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<zoroastrik> na verdade este note parou de funcionar e quero ver se volta com este cd linux
<zoroastrik> obgado
<zoroastrik>  :) tudo de bom ae!
<mirqui> queres só acessar os arquivos ou botar uma distro para usar ?
<kavaco> Elfon: no windows meu dell tem um programa que gerencia o áudio também, quando conecto algo, ele pergunta que tipo de dispositivo é
<kavaco> fone com microfone
<kavaco> fone
<kavaco> ou microfone
<kavaco> só que a qualidade do áudio no windows é bem superior
<kavaco> não tem chiado e nem eco
<Elfon> kavaco: vc pode testar o Mageia ou o Rosa
<Elfon> todos tem sangue Mandriva
<Elfon> são fino fino
<kavaco> eu usava o Mageia, só que não consegui colocar minha placa de vídeo pra rodar nele
<Elfon> kavaco: qual placa?
<kavaco> mesmo o drive vindo do repositório
<kavaco> amd radeon r7 m265
<Elfon> bom...nunca usei uma radeon
<kavaco> tanto o driver do site da amd quanto do repositório, depois de instalar o x não iniciava
<Elfon> no máximo nvidia
<Elfon> kavaco: uma outra opção é o opensuse
<kavaco> e aqui no kubuntu roda legal
<kavaco> também
<kavaco> não rodou nele
<Elfon> só clicar no On Click install e voalá
<kavaco> só funcionou bem no ubuntu/kubuntu e fedora
<kavaco> parece que só funciona bem no kernel até o 3.13
<Elfon> que coisa
<kavaco> no site diz foi testado no 3.15
<kavaco> do 3.12 até o 3.15
<kavaco> mas não funcionou no mageia 4.1
<kavaco> 64bits
<kavaco> estou aguardando o mageia 5
<kavaco> mas essa do eco
<kavaco> Elfon: sabe alguma coisa, alguma dica?
<Elfon> kavaco: se vc teve q acertar na mão...já tentou no Rosa ou Mageia fazer a mesma coisa do kubuntu?
<kavaco> fala da placa de vídeo?
<Elfon> do audio...
<Elfon> mas na placa de vídeo não sei
<Elfon> bom...vc pode testar um live do Rosa Desktop Fresh...ele é bem atualizado...
<Elfon> o meu tá com kernel 3.14.22
<Elfon> ele é Mandriva tb
<omelete> rosa deskto isso é o q? distribuição?
<Elfon> omelete: uma distro russa baseada no mandriva
<omelete> blz
<Elfon> a única diferença é que tiraram a tela inicial do mcc e colocaram no centro de controle do kde (por exemplo)...mas é possível instalar o mcc clássico
<Elfon> mas tem umas perfumarias bem interessantes
<Elfon> apesar da equipe pequena é muito atualizado..
<Elfon> kavaco: instalei a nova versão do Rosa no meu pc com uefi e secure boot...aquelas tranqueiras
<kavaco> sei...
<Elfon> foi de boa
<Elfon> até encriptei a home :)
<Elfon> kavaco: vc pode fazer um teste aí numa vm
<kavaco> mas ele não vai reconhecer o hadware da vm?
<Elfon> kavaco: falei pra testar o sistema
<kavaco> eu entendi
<kavaco> quando teremos o wayland?
<Elfon> kavaco: http://www.rosalab.com/products/desktop_fresh/download
<jota> muito paciente, de boa
<jota> comprei um note Lenovo q veio com w8 , gostaria de ter dual boot, mas estou encontrando dificuldades para fazer isso
<kavaco> jota: conseguiu redimensionar a partição do windows pra sobrar pro ubuntu?
<jota> Estou c ubuntu 14.10 no pen drive, entro no boot manager seleciono a entrada de usb mas não funciona
<jota> Kavako não consegui ainda nem fazer o note dar boot pelo pendrive
<Elfon> jota: na boa...queima a iso num dvd
<Elfon> eu perdi a paciencia cm isso
<Elfon> jota: sem falar que tem verificar no "setup" (uefi, bios, sei lá) as opções de boot
<jota> Elfon quer dizer não rola pelo pen drive no Lenovo??
<Elfon> porque costumas ser diferentes
<Elfon> jota: rola...mas eu sempre tive trabalho
<jota> Mas em outros n otes sempre consegui pelo pen drive, acer positivo, etc etc, a diferença é q agora tem essa bosta do W8
<kavaco> jota: o 14.10 não precisa configurar a bios pra rodar no UEFI
<kavaco> o meu notebook tem uns 3 mêses, e instalei ele aqui de boa
<jota> Acho q cd só tenho o 13.04
<kavaco> o seu pendrive aparece na lista de UEFI?
<jota> ṕelo jeito vou ter q buscar um em algum só pra fazer essa coisa funfar
<jota> Buscar um dvd
<kavaco> como vc gravou seu pendrive?
<jota> aparece no boot manager, mas eu seleciono e nada
<kavaco> mostra alguma mensagem de erro depois que você seleciona?
<jota> baixando a iso direto do link
<jota> Kavako não dá mensagem nenhuma simplesmen te ignora o bichinho
<kavaco> você já foi na BIOS e desativou o BOOT SECURE?
<kavaco> *secure boot
<jota> Onde fica esse boot secure eu estou o boot manager aberto no lenovo
<kavaco> vai na bios
<kavaco> a tecla deve ser F2
<kavaco> quando liga o note
<jota> ok vou lá
<jota> ok estou na bios
<kavaco> tem o menu lá em cima
<kavaco> BOOT
<kavaco> muda com as setas pro lado
<jota> ok eu cheguei no boot
<kavaco> pronto
<kavaco> deve ter uma opção aí
<kavaco> Secure Boot
<kavaco> tá Enabled ou Disabled?
<crystic> Ola , Boa tarde
<jota> NO EFI
<kavaco> na opção secure boot tem NO EFI?
<jota> usb boot está enable
<kavaco> blz
<kavaco> mas como está a opção Secure Boot?
<jota> Não tem secure boot
<kavaco> tem é a opção que vocẽ falou? NO EFI?
<kavaco> está escrito assim?
<jota> Tenho boot mode  tenho boot priority
<kavaco> tem UEFI /Legacy boot?
<jota> Kavaco essa tm
<kavaco> blz
<kavaco> se tem essa aí o secure boot deve tá na aba security
<kavaco> vai na aba security
<kavaco> e vê se tem lá
<kavaco> secure boot
<kavaco> crystic: boa tarde
<jota> Ok diz pra escolher entre uefi device first ou Legacy device first
<kavaco> na aba security?
<jota> em boot priority
<kavaco> da esc aí
<kavaco> e vai na aba security
<jota> Na aba security só o de sempre, escolher ou mudar  passwords
<jota> Aqui na verdade o UEFI é uma opção ao legacy no boot, já selecionei legacy
<kavaco> não tem secureboot na aba security neh?
<kavaco> tenta usando o legacy, mas aqui pra mim funcionou normal com UEFI, tanto na instalação quanto agora usando
<kavaco> é tanto que ele agora é listado lá na bios
<kavaco> na ordem de boot, aparece o ubuntu como opção de boot
<jota> Legacy não funcionou vou tentar c UEFI se não der parto pro dvd
<kavaco> cara, acho que deve ser seu pendrive
<kavaco> como vc passou os arquivos pra ele?
<jota> baixei pelo link ubuntu BR e gravei no pen drive
<kavaco> gravou com qual programa?
<jota> direto pelo navegador
<kavaco> não
<jota> Mas tô desconfiando desse pen drive sandisk
<kavaco> acho que assim não dá certo
<kavaco> vc tem windows aí?
<kavaco> se tiver, use esse programa aqui para gravar o arquivo que vc baixou
<jota> no Lenovo tem no meu note velho não
<kavaco> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<kavaco> aí vc vai escolher o arquivo que vc baixou
<kavaco> vai escolher o pendrive
<Elfon> jota: o que o kavaco ta dizendo é que vc tem que gravar a iso e fazer u pen drive bootavel
<kavaco> valeu Elfon, às vezes não consigo explicar :D
<Elfon> kavaco: no problem :)
<kavaco> então jota, baixa esse programa, instala ele no windows
<kavaco> é fácil de usar
<kavaco> a primeira opção é o pendrive, só tenha certeza de escolher o pendrive certo
<jota> ok tentarei mais tarde obrigado pela ajuda
<kavaco> uma dica é conferir a letra
<kavaco> e o tamanho
<kavaco> aí o resto é fácil
<jota> ok
<kavaco> provavelmente funcionará dessa vez
<kavaco> e pode deixar o UEFI ativo
<jota> Beleza
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jota> Kavaco, funcionou direitinho o lance de usar o Disk Creator, já instalei o ubuntu no Lenovo
<LEANDRO> INSTALEI O UBUNTU PELA PRIMEIRA VEZ , E USEI A SENHA DA INTALAÇÃO TAMBEM PARA USUARIO , MAS ALGO DEU ERRADO , SENHA NÃO CONFERE . COMO TROCA-LÁ ?
<astroo-> nao uses maisculas no irc que e como se fosse gritar
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<LEANDRO> blz
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-29
<Creto> Estou dormindo
<astroo-> ?
<diegoparente> opa
<diegoparente> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<diegoparente> astroo
<diegoparente> por favor, sabe me dizer se o ubuntu 14.10 da suporte a touchscreen?
<astroo-> nao sei e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas podes tentar o livecd sem instalar para testes
<diegoparente> Tá ok obrigado
<diegoparente> pois é... eu fiquei na dúvida
<diegoparente> mas vou fazer o teste amanhã pela manhã
<diegoparente> :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Luciano_> boa tarde a todos
<Luciano_> mais  tarde eu volto para tira minha duvida vou dar um procura melhor  obrigador e desculpe pelo encomodo
<Luciano_> fuii
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<diegoparente> Boa tarde moçada
<diegoparente> Alguém sabe me dizer se o Ubuntu 14.10 suporta touchscreen?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> aee
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<WilliamCanin> Uma sessão de conversa musical foi requisitada. Favor clicar no ícone da conversa musical para aceitá-la.
<paulo> baixei o ubuntu para o desktop, como faço para instalar
<paulo> ubuntu 14.10
<Ernandes> faz um backup das suas coisas antes de qualquer coisa
<Ernandes> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=instalar+ubuntu+14
<mirqui> boa tarde
<Alex____> o ubuntu esta pronto para ser instalado no modo uefi ou tem que fazer alguma coisa?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-23
<Philosophus> demorow
<Philosophus> pow alguem conhece um programa bom para aprender outros idiomas compativel com ubuntu ??
<astroo-> idiomas e saber linguas estrangeiras?
<Philosophus> isso
<astroo-> na net existe cursos gratis
<AndroUser> Bom dia
<elisboa> bom dia
<AndroUser> Tudo bom ?
<wopgan> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia manolos
<aedigital> buenas
<lynxer10_> bom dia pessoar
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/slideshows/11-new-open-source-development-tools.html
<shallwe> interessante pensei que o .net era fechado, mas não é mais o.O
<shallwe> desde 2014
<lynxer10_> era fechado
<shallwe> tem vários neste link, interessante
<lynxer10_> o kernel 4.4 vai vir com mudancas pra caramba voce leu?
<lynxer10_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-44-features&num=1
<shallwe> sim já tinha visto, essas coisas novas assustam kkk, tomara que não quebre muita coisa
<lynxer10_> uhauhauhauha
<lynxer10_> nao creio que iam fazer algo pra pior. questao de adaptabilidade :p
<shallwe> isso sim, mas o problema são os apps que dependem do kernel, se eles não se atualizarem quebra
<shallwe> como aconteceu comigo com o kernel 4.2, quebrou meu drive ati e meu virtualbox
<aedigital> intencionalmente nao fariam
<shallwe> depois alguns dias resolveram o virtual box, mas o drive da ati até hoje kkk
<aedigital> mas eh aquilo neh, de boas intencoes o inferno esta cheio
<aedigital> hehehe
<lynxer10_> vritualbox de bao. eu consegui resolver e ta 100%
<lynxer10_> com relacao a ati, tive problemas com o driver proprietario consegui instalar atraves de um package do debian mas o do site da amd nao instala nem a pau
<shallwe> lynxer10_: pois é, mas ai voltei pro 14.04, eu estava usando o 15.04 nem sei pq atualizei :), mas to feliz agora
<lynxer10_> cara nao sei se tem muito a ver mas com o 4.2 minha maquina me deu a impressao de esta mais rapida, ate o boot ta mais rapido
<shallwe> claro pode ser isso conta
<lynxer10_> o OS vem com o 3.16 e atualizei para o 4.2 pra mim melhorou bastante e esta funcionando tudo bem. O driver proprietario da amd que nao funciona nem com reza braba
<shallwe> mas nao testei estou com o 3.9 mesmo
<shallwe> se vc não joga o drive opensource rola tranquilo
<lynxer10_> na realidade nao jogo. mas queria que o proprietario funcionasse
<shallwe> a sim claro eu tb kkk
<shallwe> afinal de contas se tenho uma placa boa ficar usando opensource não dá né, nada contra, mas proprietário é melhor
<lynxer10_> nha minha placa nem e tao boa assim mas seria bom se tivesse com o driver dela e uma r7 260x
<shallwe> como subiu os valores credo 500 reais essa sua placa
<shallwe> a minha paguei 350 kkk agora ta 885 que roubo
<lynxer10_> e razoavel, tem uma performance aceitavel para uma mid-range video card
<shallwe> sim ela é boa, eu tenho uma hd 7850 um pouco melhor que a sua e rodo muita coisa
<shallwe> no linux rodo liso alguns jogos feitos pra steam machine claro
<shallwe> testei metro last light redux, o jogo com texturas melhoradas, rodou melhor que no windows, só que sai do jogo kkk, bem na hora que eu pego a minha arma :(
<lynxer10_> nunca tentei rodar jogo no linux, mas como o proprietario nao funciona nao sei se funcionaria qq jogo la
<shallwe> funciona sim pode rodar, isso de amd não ter drive pra linux é balela, é tão boa quanto nvidia
<shallwe> o que complica é se sua placa for muito moderna, ai sim a performance não será a mesma
<shallwe> mas placas mid end como as nossas rodam blz
<lynxer10_> show, depois vou testar. sei que voce nao deve usar o gnome mas voce viu as melhorias da nova versao 3.18? ta bem legal :http://www.webupd8.org/2015/09/gnome-318-released-see-whats-new.html
<MerliM> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<lynxer10_> bom dia
<shallwe> fogo eu nem acesso sites 18+ e fica aparecendo propagando de mulheres kkkk, isso não é bom
<lynxer10_> uhauhauhauh, mal sinal
<elisboa> shallwe: poderia ser pior
<elisboa> poderiam ser propagandas de homens
<shallwe> problema é quando mulher ta junto ai pega mal :)
<shallwe> como demora arquivos 7z no ubuntu credo
<lynxer10_> demora? demora pra que?
<shallwe> não sei acho que é o tipo de compactação que usaram
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: pra mim geralmente funciona bem, e curto usar 7z devido a maior compressão que obtenho
<shallwe> é pra mim é o melhor tb
<lynxer10_> comigo funciona de boa e nao demora nada nao
<shallwe> é rolou o 7z eu pensei que o arquivo era 1gb mas era 10gb kkk
<shallwe> agora foi :)
<aedigital> osloko
<shallwe> o único problema de ter ubuntu mais antigo é as libs
<shallwe> Depende: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9) mas 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 está para ser instalado
<kanazuchi> oie
<kanazuchi> boa tarde amiguinhas
<shallwe> boa tarde manolo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<SeuTio> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<SeuTio> bem e tu ?
<shallwe> nossa passei maior trabalhão pra instalar o  emulador donphin de wii pra ver que roda lento kkkk
<SeuTio> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<SeuTio> eu to instalando o virtual box
<SeuTio> '-'
<shallwe> deve ter algum bug com o drive da ati só pode
<lynxer10_> boa tarde tio
<shallwe> SeuTio: recomendo fortemente que instale o do site
<SeuTio> preciso emular o mac pro xcode
<SeuTio> sim, baixei direto do site deles
<mirqui> que bom , aqui vamos todos bem graças  a deus :)
<shallwe> SeuTio: aí complicou
<shallwe> SeuTio: vc tem processador intel?
<SeuPai> preciso testar meu app, porem nao roda direito no iphone
<SeuPai> sim
<SeuPai> core i3
<mirqui> instalei tbm o vmware
<shallwe> meu deus tem seutio e seupai na sala
<SeuPai> é o mesmo kkkk
<mirqui> só que não consigo acessar o pendrive na máquina virtual
<SeuPai> caiu a conexao aqui e mudou o nick
<SeuPai> problema é que o pessoal do iatkos nao disponibiliza mais o ios
<SeuPai> só se pagar :/
<shallwe> SeuPai: é ai assunto fica bem fora da sala mesmo, pois isso de iaktos é um mac modificado sem permissão
<SeuPai> shallwe , sim
<SeuPai> se eu baixei o ubuntu x64 , nao vai rodar na maquina virtual x32 né
<shallwe> SeuPai: acho que não
<lynxer10_> SeuPai: nao vai rodar. vc tem aque ativar a virtualizacao na bios, assim vai dar opcoes de maquinas x64
<shallwe> pra rodar maquinas virtuais x64 no virtualbox vc precisa do virtual box x64
<SeuPai> baixei o ubuntu x64 pra fazer dual boot, mas fiquei com receio de perder a garantia da dell
<shallwe> pq? veio ubuntu 32bit pra vc?
<SeuPai> nao, veio com windows 10
<SeuPai> mas quero fazer dual boot
<SeuPai> porém disseram que a garantia da dell é perdida quando se formata
<lynxer10_> garantina com HD? acho que nao tem rolo nao. faz os discos de recuperacao da maquina q qq merda que de vc restaura conf de fabrica
<shallwe> SeuPai: mas pq não instala o ubuntu 64x, vc está com ubuntu 32bit?
<SeuPai> nao, eu vou instalar no dualboot o ubuntu x64 que baixei e o w10
<SeuPai> o problema ta na maquina virtual
<SeuPai> devo ter baixado o virtual box x32
<shallwe> SeuPai: a sim isso mesmo, deixa dual boot ta certo
<lynxer10_> e so baixar a versao x64 entao
<shallwe> sempre é bom ter o sistema original, vai saber uma hora precisa
<SeuPai> sim sim
<mirqui> não consegui fazer dual boot
<mirqui> win 7 ubuntu
<SeuPai> e eu uso bem o windows por causa de umas ferramentas de desenvolvimento de apps pra android
<shallwe> SeuPai: pois é ai é importante ter o windows
<shallwe> mirqui: como não?
<mirqui> a opção instalar lado a lado não apareceu
<mirqui> somente apagar o win e instalar o ubuntu
<shallwe> ta aí uma coisa que nunca fiz instalação lado a lado, isso roda nativamente o ubuntu? ou meio que emula?
<mirqui> o por que eu não sei
<shallwe> mirqui: mas não da pra criar uma outra partição?
<mirqui> sim , rola , mas eu não consegui fazer
<shallwe> criar outra partição não conseguiu?
<shallwe> só se vc já tem várias então
<mirqui> não cara , sempre consegui fazer dual boot
<mirqui> sempre teve a opção lado a lado
<mirqui> só que agora não apareceu
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> então não me assusta !
<mirqui> mas por que isto ?
<shallwe> um dia vou ler como isso funciona do lado a lado
<SeuPai> ele instala normal
<SeuPai> como nativo
<shallwe> vixi chegou o eloi_carneiro, cuidado gente
<SeuPai> bom, vou saindo aqui
<SeuPai> ate mais
<shallwe> até boa sorte
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, rsrs o que tá acontecendo
<mirqui> acho que vou quebrar cabeça um pouco com o win e ubuntu para tentar fazer dual boot
<mirqui> fui
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: nada não ta tudo certo :)
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, e ai quais as novidades?
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: só trabalho mesmo
<shallwe> e esperando ganhar na lotomania
<shallwe> se eu ganhar 100.000,00 ou mais eu prometo que viverei 100% dedicado a ajudar a comunidade ubuntu
<shallwe> largo tudo que faço de trabalho kkkk
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> eu estava almoçando
<eloi_carneiro> e um tiozinho me pediu 4 numeros
<eloi_carneiro> para jogar no jogo do bixo
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<shallwe> nem posso comentar isso é pirataria jogo do bixo :)
<eloi_carneiro> abri o terminal e mandei um gerador que eu tenho de numero randomico
<eloi_carneiro> o veio ficou todo feliz
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<shallwe> boa ideia vou montar um app no ubuntu pra praticar, que confere seus numeros da lotomania via internet
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 16 | head -n 1
<eloi_carneiro> aqui o script
<eloi_carneiro> é bom para gerar senhas
<eloi_carneiro> mas se vc quiser uma milhar, algo assim, pro jogo é só fazer assim
<eloi_carneiro> cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc '0-9' | fold -w 4 | head -n 1
<shallwe> é verdade, vantagem de se ter um terminal, 1 script em 1 linha de comando
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<yuttttttt> Ola, poderiam me ajudar?
<shallwe> ola boa tarde
<shallwe> acho que o cara precisava de ajuda pra sair do chat :) mas já deve ter conseguido
<hggdh> para senhas, o melhor é apg
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh, apg?
<eloi_carneiro> é só para gerar senha?
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh, já esta instalado aqui rsrs é bom mesmo
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: sim. É o melhor que conheço
<hggdh> pasaffe usa-o, etc
<yuttttttt> ola
<shallwe> yuttttttt: olá
<yuttttttt> como falo privado?
<shallwe> depende do programa que estás usando
<shallwe> mas pq privado?
<yuttttttt> vc nao disse privado ola comigo? primeira vez que entro aq, nao sei como que é kkk
<shallwe> a assim não, eu só digitei as iniciais yut e depois apertei tab
<shallwe> ele completa o resto
<yuttttttt> entendi, obrigado. Teria como você me ajudar, estou com duvidas em um assunto aq
<shallwe> depende, qual seria a dúvida?
<yuttttttt> nao entendo como que faço para instalar um programa tar.gz num liveusb que criei, eu teria q jogar o arquivo do programa no pendrive, mas como acharia ele via codigo?
<shallwe> yuttttttt: na realidade vc instala ele no ubuntu
<shallwe> não tem como instalar em outro local, que tipo de programa é?
<MerliM> yuttttttt: ---- > /msg NICK mensagem
<MerliM> yuttttttt: ----> /msg NICK "TEXTOOO"
<yuttttttt> obrigado merlim, acho q consegui, vc recebeu privado shallwe? fiz o teste foi?
<shallwe> yuttttttt: sim recebi privado
<shallwe> mas todo mundo viu :)
<shallwe> mas a outra janela que vc abriu o privado eu não tenho acesso com meu programa
<yuttttttt> to usando no browser msm, nao consegui usar o pidgin do meu so tbm kkkkkk da erro
<shallwe> yuttttttt: é sorte que tem na web
<yuttttttt> tem algum jeito de ja deixar certo programa instalado sem ser fazendo com so?
<yuttttttt> tio eu mesmo descompactar o arquivo e deixar em uma certa pasta? existe alguma maneira assim?
<shallwe> yuttttttt: 2 perguntas qual versão do seu ubuntu, e qual o nome do programa que queres fazer isso?
<yuttttttt> nao é ubuntu, estou usando o tails, o progrma é um programa de edicao de video
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> nao conheço tail mas de repente alguem aparece
<yuttttttt> valeu, tails so livecd do tor
<hggdh> yuttttttt: apenas para referencia, este é um canal de suporte au Ubuntu. Não creio que vás conseguir muito por cá
<yuttttttt> eu sei, desculpe, é que nao achei nenhum canal sobre o assunto, voce sabe algum que talvez possa ajudar?
<hggdh> yuttttttt: na rede oftc.net, canal #tails
<hggdh> yuttttttt: (provavelmente em Ingles)
<yuttttttt> isso que iria perguntar, só achei ingles mesmo, nao so muito bom, so sei espanhol e um pouquinho de frances, ingles sou pessimo
<hggdh> lamento
<hggdh> talvez alguém por lá possa indicar um canal em espanhol
<yuttttttt> talvez me ajudem, quando se instala um programa no seu so em que pasta ele fica?
<jaqent> yuttttttt: depende de qual distro foi usada e como o programa foi instalado
<hggdh> espcificamente, um tar.gz vai depender do conteúdo (quais directorios foram gerados, se é um binário ou fonte, etc)
<yuttttttt> é acho q nao vai ter jeito, vai ter q ser testanto e errando, vou começar  a tentar e ver no que da kkkkkkk
<hggdh> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<shallwe> marcooo
<hggdh> !xenial
<lubotu2> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hggdh> cool
<jaqent> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jaqent> :D
<hggdh> sim, em Ingles. Cansei-me de tentar manter os bots em Portugues :-)
<jaqent> hggdh: melhor assim do que sem nada :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MerliM> ola
<MerliM> mano
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-24
<clupus> Oi pessoal. Estou usando o Xubuntu e gostaria de instalar a interface Gnome. Qual pacote instalo ? gnome-desktop ? gnome-shell ?
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> clupus: ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<clupus> hggdh, obrigado !
<adrianobs> boa noite
<astroo-> adrianobs  ola
<adrianobs> desde que instalei o ubuntu tenho tido problemas para ver videos online (youtube, globosat play, netflix, etc.)
<astroo-> que programa usas?
<adrianobs> rodam como se estivessem em camera lenta, travando
<adrianobs> tenho tentado no navegador
<astroo-> mas qual?
<adrianobs> chrome ou mozilla
<adrianobs> o netflix s'o abre no chrome
<Philosophus> pow instalou os drivers adicionais ?
<adrianobs> sou novo no ubuntu
<adrianobs> quando instalei o ubuntu tudo funcionou normal
<adrianobs> só os videos online que travam, fora isso está rodando liso
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<adrianobs> ok
<adrianobs> pode ser algum problema com o driver da placa de video ou mesmo alguma configuração...
<astroo-> diz que chip video e
<adrianobs> peraí
<adrianobs> Radeon Xpress 1270
<astroo-> amd...
<adrianobs> é um notebook DELL Inspiron 1521
<astroo-> cpu antigo
<astroo-> no youtube tens de usar o adobe player por o html5 e 1 merda porque a google nao tem mais $$$$$ para 1 bom codec    "piada"
<adrianobs> como configuro?
<astroo-> firefox e com 1 adicional youtube flash video player
<adrianobs> no linux eu devo instalar algum pacote de codecs? (tipo os do windows...)
<astroo-> poe o videolan
<adrianobs> instalo pela central de programas do ubuntu? não encontrei...
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<adrianobs> achei
<MerliM> adrianobs: na central de programas deve ser o VLC
<MerliM> o nome realmente é videolan porem ele é conhecido nos repositorios como vlc
<adrianobs> instalei
<adrianobs> mas o vlc interfere nos codecs quando abro pelo chrome?
<astroo-> acho que nao
<MerliM> bem parece-me que ele roda se tiver anexado a extensao do arquivo em questao
<MerliM> ou pelo menos pede pra rodar por ele
<MerliM> nao lembro quase nao preciso uso youtube pelo html5
<MerliM> quando quero baixar algo uso o safefrom.net
<MerliM> facebook nao acesso e por ai vai
<adrianobs> o que é html5?
<astroo-> nova moda de dar videos e de fazer sites
<MerliM> evolucao ou reconstrucao da linguagem de marcação formatacao de conteudo na web
<MerliM> agora com suporte a arquivos de multimidia
<MerliM> multimedia como queira
<adrianobs> sou novo no ubuntu...
<MerliM> entendo mano
<MerliM> bem vindo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> astroo-: vlws man
<astroo-> ate
<feioso> quem estiver precisando de vps #sbyte
<elisboa> bom dia
<jaqent> elisboa: Bom dia
<kanazuchi> 24
<jaqent> 25
 * jaqent ganha o jogo
<elisboa> /exec -o salem | rev
 * elisboa lol
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> agora eu entendo pq o libreoffice cresceu tanto :) http://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-now-gather-more-than-1000-developers-496597.shtml
<shallwe> a união faz a força
<aedigital> yeap
<shallwe> isso do ubuntu lançar tantas versões tb é legal, faz o pessoal trabalhar abaixo de laço kkk
<shallwe> não fica aquela distro parada sem muitas alterações só correções
<shallwe> e pra finalizar que interessante um dia desses perguntaram sobre isso, firewall do ubuntu http://br-linux.org/2015/01/firewall-descomplicado-no-ubuntu-ufw.html
<aedigital> bem, quanto a isto de distro parada ja nao concordo muito com voce
<aedigital> mas eh ae um lance de cada pessoa
<shallwe> é bom me equivoquei de falar em distro parada, mas digo muito sem novidades
<shallwe> pois parada nunca está, sempre tem alguem reportando bugs e alterando
<aedigital> k
<feioso> venda de vps em reais -> #sbyte
<lostipm> Boa tarde
<shallwe> boa tarde
<lostipm> Eu posso pedir uma ajuda por aqui?
<shallwe> depende da ajuda
<lostipm> Estou com um problema pois comecei a usar Ubuntu a pouco tempo e estou tentando configurar um servidor de email para que envie email localmente com protocolo SMTP e sem autenticação. Porém esta bem complicado de achar referências sobre isso
<shallwe> lostipm: isto via php?
<lostipm> java
<shallwe> a bom então passo :)
<lostipm> obrigado de qualquer forma
<shallwe> mas só uma dica, vc já trabalhou ou conhece o envio de e-mails?
<shallwe> é algo de envio em massa?
<lostipm> Sim
<lostipm> na verdade é para fins academico
<lostipm> estou estudando protocolos de rede
<shallwe> lostipm: a bom, então sabes que tem limite por hora antes de bloquearem seu dominio ips etc certo?
<lostipm> sim mas como quero efetuar isso localmente acredito que  não é esse o problema estou tentando configurar o postfix
<lostipm> para funcionar como relay
<lostipm> mas como sou "verde" ainda nisso não estou conseguindo
<shallwe> a bom, blz de repente alguém tem alguma dica, boa sorte
<lostipm> vou continuar pesquisando e tentandose alguém souber um meio ou puder ajudar agradeço
<shallwe> claro blz
<MerliM> kanazuchi: e ae mano
<MerliM> hggdh: blza
<MerliM> todos boa tarde
<MerliM> que houve aqui
<lostipm> boa tarde
<MerliM> boa tarde mano
<elisboa> tarde galera
<elisboa> MerliM: como assim o que houve?
<MerliM> sei la entrei e ta paradao
<MerliM> ahaauha
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<elisboa> MerliM: então mexa-se!
<MerliM> ahuahahua
<MerliM> i like move move i like move moveee i like MOVEEE
<MerliM> hggdh: sorry man nao pude resistir
<Megabyte> Nossa
<Megabyte> Tô traduzindo e me deparando com o quanto o português consegue ser destrambelhado certas horas
<Megabyte> :P
<elisboa> Megabyte: Traduzindo de onde pra onde?
<Megabyte> elisboa, Inglês-português
<elisboa> ah, mas tem bastante coisa mesmo
<Megabyte> elisboa, Um exemplo de frase que soa elegante em inglês, mas estranha em português é "you can make a better ramen stock, soup"
<Megabyte> elisboa, Se você traduzir toda a frase, fica "você pode estocar macarrão instantâneo de forma mais eficiente e fazer sopa"
<Megabyte> elisboa, Ou "we're going to sever the head"
<Megabyte> Que fica, "vamos interromper a conexão da cabeça com o corpo"
<shallwe> kkk
<Megabyte> elisboa, O português não tem uma palavra muito boa pra "sever"
<shallwe> isso depende de quanto vc conhece o portugues e o ingles
<Megabyte> shallwe, O que você sugere pra "sever"?
<Megabyte> Fala um sinônimo perfeito
<Megabyte> Não aproximação
<Megabyte> (sinônimo perfeito = uma palavra que engloba todos os sentidos de "sever")
<shallwe> sever seria o que pra você?
<Megabyte> Justamente isso. Desconectar uma parte do corpo de outra.
<Megabyte> Interromper uma conexão.
<shallwe> eu só acho que nem sempre a tradução deve ser feita traduzindo todas as palavras, mas sim o significado da frase
<Megabyte> shallwe, Justamente, mas assim é uma aproximação, não uma equivalência perfeita.
<shallwe> bom ta certo, dependendo da tradução e seu uso :)
<Megabyte> shallwe, Se não existe uma equivalência perfeita, então não existe um sinônimo perfeito.
<shallwe> claro nem tudo pode ser traduzido, cada lingua tem seu significado
<shallwe> japones por exemplo é impossivel traduzir as palavras, pois existem somente sílabas
<Megabyte> shallwe, Não é uma afirmação muito boa. As sílabas são compostas de palavras. É impossível fazer uma equivalência fonética perfeita, mas é possível traduzir as palavras.
<shallwe> vc sabe japones?
<shallwe> mas tranquilo, eu não quero arrumar arranca rabo aqui kkk era só uma crítica construtiva :) já ficou off topic
<MerliM> foda-se: manooo que bom te rever powwww tava com sdds enormes de vc acessa ai pra batermos um papo
<MerliM> foda-se: ##.-.##
<Megabyte> ?
<elisboa> Megabyte: sever?
<elisboa> ou server?
<Megabyte> elisboa, sever
<elisboa> sever = decapitar?
<Megabyte> elisboa, É uma aproximação, mas não engloba todos os sentidos de sever
<foda-se> Megabyte eae
<foda-se> mano
<Megabyte> elisboa, Sever pode ser "sever" uma parte de outra
<elisboa> desmembrar?
<elisboa> amputar?
<elisboa> enfim
<Megabyte> Duas outras aproximaçṍes boas.
<elisboa> mas é complicado mesmo
<Megabyte> "Arrancar" também é interessante.
<elisboa> tradução é algo meio pessoal também
<Megabyte> elisboa, Com certeza.
<Megabyte> Não tem como não ser, já que seu vocabulário é uma vivência pessoal.
<shallwe> e outra não precisa falar que esta tirando a cabeça do corpo, pois ela só sai de um lugar que é do... corpo
<Megabyte> shallwe, Depende. Você pode colocar a cabeça em outro lugar.
<Megabyte> shallwe, se a gente fala da cabeça puramente como um objeto
<shallwe> e se eu te falar pra remover a cabeça, vc sabe o que tem que fazer?
<shallwe> remover a cabeça :)
<shallwe> kkk isso ta ficando papo de doido
<Megabyte> shallwe, Tudo bem, mas o que é importante em "sever the head from the neck"?
<Megabyte> shallwe, Você não viu nada. Isso é porque eu não sou tão focado em detalhes. Tem colegas meus que são bem mais.
<shallwe> Megabyte: é cada um cada um, como dizem quanto mais detalhes, menos erros
<Megabyte> shallwe, Eu encontrei um contexto em que "sever" foca muito na conexão. É sobre como preparar peixe pra comer.
<kanazuchi> fala MerliM suave mano, to meio cheio de trampo, demoro pra ver rsrsrs
<kanazuchi> oie
<kanazuchi> xaú
<Megabyte> Os japoneses preparam o peixe de tal forma que desconectam a cabeça do resto do peixe do corpo pra evitar que a carne fique dura.
<Megabyte> shallwe, Não só isso... eles interrompem a conexão da coluna do peixe com o sistema nervoso
<Megabyte> Tudo isso é "sever" em inglês
<shallwe> Megabyte: interessante isso
<Megabyte> shallwe, A diferença é que a cabeça é amputada
<Megabyte> Mas a coluna não
<shallwe> por isso que falei, depende do contexto do texto
<Megabyte> É só a ligação com o sistema nervoso que é interrompida
<shallwe> não apenas de uma frase ou de uma palavra
<shallwe> falando assim parece que você está traduzindo livro de medicina :)
<Megabyte> shallwe, Não, é só um programa de culinária :)
<shallwe> kkk ta certo
<Megabyte> Já ouviu falar em "The Mind of a Chef"?
<shallwe> não, eu aprendi algumas coisas com chef emmanuelle do sambacoking o cara é fera, tem um canal no youtube
<shallwe> dá um show em vários chefs mundiais
<MerliM> kanazuchi: de boa suave
<Megabyte> shallwe, Também não é assim :P
<shallwe> Megabyte: pior que é, ta show é falar de mais, mas  o cara sabe muita coisa
<shallwe> até mais do que outros chefs
<Megabyte> shallwe, Ele é italiano, né? Como aprendeu a falar português?
<shallwe> sim ele é italiano
<shallwe> ele é casado com uma brasileira e ele adora o brasil, foi o que entendi
<Megabyte> Ah, ele tem um pouco de sotaque.
<shallwe> eu sou brasileiro e falo ingles :) o que tem de mais
<shallwe> arrisco até um japones kkkk
<shallwe> olha os videos dele vc vai entender vale a pena
<Megabyte> shallwe, Eu acho que ele é gay
<Megabyte> hehe
<shallwe> tb achava, mas depois de ver a esposa dele, vi que não tem como ser gay :)
<Megabyte> shallwe, Você que pensa
<Megabyte> O que mais tem é gay casado :X
<MerliM> Megabyte: de fato
<shallwe> xiii agora a coisa ficu off topic do off topic kkkk
<Megabyte> shallwe, ahahaha
<shallwe> to saindo pro chá da tarde com uma torta de morango com glassê
<shallwe> e não sou gay :)
<Megabyte> MerliM, *glacê
<shallwe> é, não curto essa mistura de açucar
<Megabyte> shallwe, Manda esse bolo por email
<Megabyte> adoro glacê :P
<shallwe> é daqui de perto de casa, nao fui eu que fiz
<Megabyte> MerliM, Você nunca ouviu do raio gayzificador não, né? Faz parte do plano de dominação mundial LGBT
<MerliM> kkkkkkkk
<MerliM> cara q estranho o alert do hggdh  nao se pronunciar
<Megabyte> MerliM, Um dos sintomas é o cabelo rosa nos homens :P
<MerliM> Megabyte: ainda bem que o meu é branco
<MerliM> quer dizer preto com fios brancos
<Megabyte> Não por muito tempo. Não tá vendo essa mecha rosa ali não? :O
<MerliM> pera dexa pegar um espelhooo
<MerliM> O.o OMG
<shallwe> MerliM: acabou, vc citou o nome dele kkk não demora ele aparece
<Megabyte> MerliM, Corre que tem cura. Começa a deixar de aparar os pêlos e faz um curso de como peidar em público e coçar o saco.
<MerliM> coçar o saco ja faço
<Megabyte> MerliM, Em público?
<MerliM> porem realmente estou preocupado com o bot humano do canal
<MerliM> yeap
<shallwe> coçar saco é falta de banho por favor hahuauhauh
<MerliM> deu vontade coço ali mesmo
<MerliM> oxi necessidade narutal
<MerliM> natural* como arroto
<MerliM> shallwe: Nordeste mano teria que andar com um chuveiro na cabeça
<MerliM> 38 quando ta frio
<MerliM> kkk
<shallwe> agora eu entendo pq sempre me dei melhor com os grupos das meninas kkkk
<shallwe> odeio futebol, odeio falar de carro, mas o mais estranho é que sou juntado, não casado :) e to bem kkk
<Megabyte> shallwe, Não necessariamente. Pode ser pêlo irritado.
<Megabyte> MerliM, Tem que gostar de música brega também
<Megabyte> Pode esquecer metal
<Megabyte> Homem que é homem gosta de Falcão
<Megabyte> Tem que cheirar a cachaça também
<Megabyte> perfume é coisa de viado
<MerliM> kkk
<MerliM> Megabyte: pra que servem as mulheres na tua concepcao
<MerliM> ???
 * Clima no #ubuntu-br: nublado com chances de banhammer
<Megabyte> :X
<Megabyte> jaqent, Opa
<jaqent> Megabyte: opa o/
<Megabyte> MerliM, Eu tô com medo da imagem que eu tô conjurando na minha cabeça :P
<MerliM> jaqent: estranho nao acho que o hggdh nao ta por aqui
<MerliM> ou ta dndo um grep no canal pra ban todos
<MerliM> Megabyte: compartilhe
<Megabyte> MerliM, Eu não consigo imaginar um cara que só coça o saco, só é fã de Falcão e não toma banho
<Megabyte> Dá um trauma
<Megabyte> :X
<MerliM> o.O
<Megabyte> jaqent, Minha vingança será maligna. Vou fazer você incorporar esse exu demoníaco.
<Megabyte> Buahahahha
<jaqent> Megabyte: nem esquento com o exu, mas se for continuar a linha off-topic da um pulo em um dos trocentos canais assim tipo o ##.-.##
<Megabyte> jaqent, Essa é a parte em que rimos juntos
 * jaqent gargalha com Megabyte... HA..HA..HA
<jaqent> :P
<Megabyte> Melhorou :D
<MerliM> Nuuuussaaa o Megabyte -> ta xapadooo
<MerliM> :3
<Megabyte> MerliM, Chapado não... só entediado
 * elisboa testando a latência...
<foda-se> Elfon
<foda-se> elisboa
<foda-se> oi
<elisboa> foda-se: olá, boa tarde
<foda-se> boa
<shallwe> só uma pergunta, pq esse nick?
<elisboa> shallwe: eu?
<elisboa> ou o foda-se ?
<shallwe> pra mim elisboa é um bom nick :) não seria o seu
<elisboa> shallwe: nome + sobrenome, só isso
<jaqent> shallwe: provávelmente ele quer testar as regras do canal (sobre o nick)
<hggdh> bem,então tá bom, não?
<hggdh> agora, de volta ao tópico
<lynxer10> heloo!
<aedigital> hi
<hggdh> bem, so much para um peŕiodo sem bans
<lynxer10> coitado do moco, fex juz ao nick mesmo
<lynxer10> huahuahuhuauhahu
<hggdh> lynxer10: ...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ule> alguem ai tem uma colecao legal de ansible scripts pra ubuntu-server?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> caramba como eu não consigo emular um game portátil de 300mhz em meu 4 core de 4ghz kkk
<shallwe> e ainda fica lento o.O
<astroo-> a informatica ainda esta na idade da pedra lascada quase
<shallwe> kkk, é que eu estava testando só um emulador aqui
<xGrind> shallwe, qual emulador?
<shallwe> mas é bug só pode
<shallwe> nintendo ds
<shallwe> mas ta tranquilo nem jogo é só pra teste mesmo
<shallwe> mas eu realmente fico abismado com a diferença que tem os consoles de video games e os jogos pra pc, é incrível. E pensar que o nintendinho tem um processador de 1.7 MHZ isso mesmo, 1.7 mhz e roda os jogos coloridos com som e tudo.
<xGrind> shallwe, ja testou o bsnes? emulador de snes, mas é pesado
<xGrind> snes9x e zsnes são bem mais leves
<shallwe> xGrind: sim tem no repositório do ubuntu
<shallwe> o zsnes
<shallwe> eu vi que tem uma parte do código do zsnes que o cara escreveu em assembler kkk, por isso que é um dos mais leves que existe
<shallwe> mas eu gosto é de testar mesmo, ver como anda isso de emulação no linux etc, até tenho minha coleção pessoal no hd externo, mas não é tudo
<xGrind> esse bsnes deve ter sido em java ;D
<shallwe> xGrind: dizem que ele foi feito pra emular perfeitamente o snes, pois os emuladores tem vários patchs para rodar mais rápido etc, esse não, esse é puro
<shallwe> a compatibilidade aumenta astronomicamente com emulação pura
<shallwe> uma coisa que eu sempre me pergunto, então o Gcc foi compilado em.. C? o.O
<shallwe> é uma coisa meio doida, pq alguma parte do código deve estar escrito em assembler kkk pq não faz sentido
<xGrind> nem sei
<shallwe> é inacreditável e inaceitável que vc leia uma reportagem no yahoo e no final tem o vídeo, ai vc vai clicar e nada acontece pq é em flash!!! wtf is flash kkkk
<shallwe> cara isso já era pra estar morto a decadas
<luan> queria instalar o ubuntu em minha maquina,sera que um intel celerom dual core roda
<shallwe> luan: olá
<shallwe> quanto de ram?
<shallwe> e qual marca do seu celerom saberias me dizer?
<luan> Intel® Celeron-N2840 Dual Core com 4 GB de ram
<shallwe> luan: vixi amigo
<shallwe> aguenta mais que tranquilamente
<shallwe> se você é novo no ubuntu recomendo o ubuntu 14.04.3 64bit
<shallwe> se já tem experiencia então pode tentar o 15.10 :) mas sempre 64bit pois tens 4gb ram
<luan> sou novo sim,pretendo instalar ele se não for dificil,se for vou levar a um tecnico
<shallwe> luan: vc tem alguma coisa no pc como windows que não quer perder?
<luan> o windows que ta nele não inicia mais,os arquivos eu tenho em outro lugar
<shallwe> luan: entendi então vc quer apagar tudo que tem e instalar ubuntu?
<luan> sim
<shallwe> luan: então não tem erro, ubuntu.com
<shallwe> baixa lá a iso pra desktop 14.04.3 64bit
<luan> mais vou ter que ver uns videos pra aprender como se instalar ele certinho
<luan> eu baixei daqui http://www.ubuntu.com/
<shallwe> luan: sim, vc baixou qual versão?
<luan> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<shallwe> luan: blz, a 64bit né?
<luan> sim
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-25
<luan> baixei torrent
<shallwe> então está tranquilo, iras usar um pendrive ou um dvd pra gravar a iso?
<luan> eu vou usar o pendrive,usar o unetbootin,vi isso no viva linux,esta certo ne
<shallwe> então tá, não tem erro só fazer o boot e começar a instalação
<shallwe> na hora de iniciar escolhe a linguagem portugues pt-br brasil e quando for pedir pra ver o disco, escolhe apagar tudo e instalar ubuntu
<shallwe> mais fácil impossível
<shallwe> lembrando que isso vai apagar seu disco inteiro
<^Philosophus^> pow estao usando o meu nick registrado, como faco para tomar ele ?
<shallwe> ^Philosophus^:  não pode
<shallwe> se já foi registrado kkkk
<shallwe> não foi vc quem registrou não?
<^Philosophus^> pow registrei a parada e nao to conseguindo logar com ele
<^Philosophus^> xD
<^Philosophus^> quando vou logar entra com o segundario
<shallwe> Philosophus: meio estranho, só se é eu app, vc usa  o xchat?
<^Philosophus^> uso
<luan> vcs estão brigando por nick
<shallwe> então se vc nao muda lá nas configs do xchat ele vai entrar com o teu nome da sua home
<shallwe> isso que acontece né?
<shallwe> mas se ele reconhece a sua senha, não tem como vc entrar com outro
<rafaelsoaresbr> Philosophus, /msg NickServ GHOST <nick> <senha>
<Philosophus> consegui
<Philosophus> xD
<astroo-> bom
<Philosophus> alguem sabe me dizer se o ubuntu 15.10 ja vem com startup manager ?
<aedigital> bom dia
<neutersh> dia
<aedigital> buenas
<MerliM> bom dia
<Ferrhcp> Bom dia Galera
<Ferrhcp> alguém poderia me ajudar com uma questão de particionamento?
<aedigital> Ferrhcp,  diga
<elisboa> Ferrhcp: diga sua dúvida de uma vez
<Ferrhcp> Seguinte, exite algum tipo de partição, que simplesmemte congela os dados, ou seja nada pode ser executado nela
<Ferrhcp> só armazena mesmo?
<elisboa> se alguém souber, irá responder
<elisboa> Ferrhcp: isso pode ser devido aos parâmetros de montagem
<elisboa> digite o seguinte comando:
<elisboa> grep /particao /proc/mounts
<Ferrhcp> hum...
<elisboa> e cole o resultado aqui
<Ferrhcp> a moment
<elisboa> Algumas partições como /tmp podem ter regras específicas de montagem para que sejam mais seguras
<aedigital> deve ser possivel montar uma particao soh como "escrita"
<elisboa> Ferrhcp: olha a minha, por exemplo:
<elisboa> grep /tmp /proc/mounts
<elisboa> /dev/xvdj1 /tmp xfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,attr2,inode64,noquota 0 0
<MerliM> elisboa: take easy man
<MerliM> ahuauah
<elisboa> aedigital: pode ser que a partição que ele está falando tenha o noexec, como no caso da minha /tmp
<aedigital> elisboa,  seja la como for
<MerliM> Ferrhcp: creio que nao faz sentido ela so gravaria, tem como 'congela' torna-la somente leitura
<aedigital> eh soh criar uma particao
<MerliM> read
<aedigital> que permita apenas escrita
<Ferrhcp> é isso mesmo
<Ferrhcp> que preciso
<MerliM> porem primeiro voce monta ela como gravação, alimenta ela com o que quer e remonta somente READ
<MerliM> se por congelar queira dizer isso
<Ferrhcp> como posso setar o noexec em uma partição ja existente?
<Ferrhcp> isso mesmo Merlin
<elisboa> Ferrhcp: pode sim
<Ferrhcp> é para backup
<elisboa> para isso você usa o remount, do seguinte jeito:
<Ferrhcp> hum..
<elisboa> mount -o remount,noexec /particao
<Ferrhcp> isso pode alterar algo nas permissões de leitura e escrita?
<Ferrhcp> vou ter que aplicar isso a quente no meio da produção
<elisboa> não, apenas na execução de comandos
<MerliM> é tem o noexec, porem se for write o cara deve poder rodar o chmod +x ou estou errado????
<Ferrhcp> aconselham? ou acham prudente fazer após o horário?
<MerliM> prudente fazer um backup do backup primeiro e depois aplicar
<MerliM> se só existe esse diretorio com esses dados
<Ferrhcp> sim...
<Ferrhcp> na verdade são em 3 ou 4 servers
<MerliM> vais testar algo NOVO pra vc que nao sabe como vai se comportar no teu sistema de produção
<Ferrhcp> to falando de 20 teras de dados
<MerliM> PRODUÇÃO
<Ferrhcp> perfeito
<MerliM> ou entao simula o ambiente em uma VM
<MerliM> até melhor
<Ferrhcp> vou simular algo em homologação
<Ferrhcp> perfeito
<MerliM> elisboa: pergunta o noexec me impede de setar manualmente um binario como executavel
<MerliM> ?
<Ferrhcp> Merlin, Elisboa, vlws ae!
<MerliM> mesmo sendo root
<Ferrhcp> será que o root tb?
<Ferrhcp> vou testar e posto aqui o resultado
<aedigital> esquema ae, eh pesquisar sobre o assunto, testar, aprimorar
<aedigital> e entao concluir
<MerliM> Ferrhcp: o btrfs parece ser bem rico de opções tá bem maduro já
<MerliM> veja se o formato desse filesystem nativamente já nao te atende
<lynxer10_> fala povo!
<MerliM> outro muito bom é ZFS porem não sei como tá a implementação dele pra NIX
<MerliM> *ignorado --'
<lynxer10_> MerliM: :)
<Ferrhcp> hum..
<Ferrhcp> vou testando aqui
<lynxer10_> aedigital: :) bom dia vei
<aedigital> lynxer10_, buenas tiozinho
<aedigital> :)
<MerliM> lynxer10_: Ae man lol
<Aloizio> bom dia galera
<lynxer10_> Aloizio: fala ae
<Aloizio> to aqui fazendo aula e me preparando par concurso, galera sempre ajuda nas duvidas
<Aloizio> fiz um concurso em SC fiquei em Quarto colocado, a galera aqui ajudou muito.
<lynxer10_> Aloizio: concurso de que? preparando aula? vc e professor?
<Aloizio> nao, concurso para tec. info no instituto federal, to estudando para prova pratica
<lynxer10_> putz agora que vi, interrogatorio do caramba
<aedigital> hahahaha
<Aloizio> q  nada
<lynxer10_> uhauhauhauh
<lynxer10_> foi maulz
<aedigital> soh faltouo perguntar a cor da cueda dele
<aedigital> :P
<Aloizio> preta
<Aloizio> ahahhahaa
<aedigital> hahahaha
<aedigital> :)
<Aloizio> mas sempre perguntam, pq dificil ter um concurso que tenha questoes sobre linux
<Aloizio> galera, sobre compartilhar diretorio home com samba, alguma dica para ajustar permissoes
<Aloizio> ocorre que pela rede nao consigo criar subpastas e arquivos
<elisboa> Aloizio: passou então?
<lynxer10_> auhauauhauhauh
<lynxer10_> nao e rosinha nao?
<anoid> Olá... o IRC ainda esta vivo?
<anoid> Alguém por ai?
<aedigital> maybe
<aedigital> :P
<rootsh> anoid: faça a sua perguntar, quem puder responder, vai responder
<anoid> o.O rs, eu eu só estava querendo saber se o IRC ainda estava de pé! Gente que felicidade! \o/
<anoid> vou ressucitar o irc na minha rotina =D
<aedigital> hahaha
<shallwe> bom dia
<anoid> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<lynxer10_> shallwe: bom dia vei
<shallwe> ;)
<shallwe> ontem alguém estava falando de boot rápido do ubuntu, então.. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Booting-Linux-1-Second&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Phoronix+%28Phoronix%29
<lynxer10_> eu comentei algo disso , no meu pc ta assim, super rapido pelo ssd
<shallwe> é, tem várias coisas que podem ser alteradas, claro que depende do pc
<shallwe> e um último artigo: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/why-chromeos-tops-linux-mac-and-windows.html
<shallwe> ainda vou testar esse chrome OS
<lynxer10_> nunca nem vi video dele, mas escutei alguns comentarios de que e muito limitado
<anoid> sim sim, eu ja testei a algum tempo atras, logo quando anunciaram fiz o teste em uma vm
<anoid> não consegui fazer muita coisa, era como usar as apps do google no google chrome
<lynxer10_> pelo que entendi e praticamente um "android" que faz tudo na nuvem ou estou enganado?
<anoid> é isso mesmo... mas acho que aqui no brasil esse negócio de "tudo na nuvem" ainda vai demorar um tempo pra pegar...
<anoid> se onde estívessemos tivessemos uma conexão de qualidade =)... a historia poderia ser diferente
<Fisico> indicam algum editor de pdf?
<anoid> LibreOffice Draw?
<anoid> já experimentou?
<Fisico> anoid, não
<Fisico> eu consigo editar o pdf?
<anoid> sim, não espere conseguí-lo editar como se edita um doc word =) ... mas da pra fazer alterações.
<Fisico> vou tentar, obrigado pela dica anoid
<Fisico> :)
<anoid> imagina =)... https://pt-br.libreoffice.org/baixe-ja/libreoffice-novo/
<anoid> segue o link
<Fisico> num abre pdf anoid
<Fisico> o libreooffice draw
<anoid> abre sim... deixa-me testar... testado e abrindo. Arquivo>Abrir
<anoid> rodando aqui a versao 4.2.8.2
<anoid> no Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Fisico> anoid, abriu no gmp :)
<Fisico> anoid, obrigaod
<anoid> Fisico, o gmp abre mesmo... Nossa que estranho não ter abrido ai... esta com plataforma windows? pode ser o filtro de extensão da janela
<Fisico> obrigado
<Fisico> anoid, não abriu, to no linux mesmo
<anoid> vlw...
<ule> bom dia
<jaqent> ule: bom dia
<ule> ops "boa tarde"
<anoid> tarde =0
<anoid> =)
<ule> alguem ai usando ossec hids?
<lambertini> estou com um problema de disco, partição não está acessível, quando tento montar essa partição tenho a resposta de hybernate, ou seja deu erro ao se desligar do windows, alguém tem ideia de como posso resolver esse problema ?
<aedigital> que tipo de particao? ntfs?
<lambertini> isso
<lambertini> aedigital, exatamente
<aedigital> o chkdsk do win nao consegue recuperar a particao?
<lambertini> cara, eu tento por o cd de instalação e quando tento atualizar
<lambertini> ele me retorna
<lambertini> a únidade onde o windows está instalado está sendo bloqueada
<lambertini> não faço ideia
<aedigital> acho que o jeito sera retirar a hd
<aedigital> instalar em outro micro
<aedigital> e entao tentar recuperar a particao ntfs usando algum software do windows
<lambertini> aedigital, mas acho que é erro de permissão no hd, será que o micro tem algo a ver?
<aedigital> dificil dizer
<aedigital> solucao que eu vejo eh o que apontei acima
<aedigital> ah
<aedigital> e rezar
<aedigital> :P
<aedigital> bem capaz de ter zoado toda a instalacao
<lambertini> não preciso da instalaçao
<lambertini> preciso só dos arquivos
<aedigital> k
<lambertini> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<MerliM> lambertini: com um disco de instalacao boot na tela de iniciar instalacao tem Reparar ou recuperar Instalacao
<MerliM> abre o cmd
<MerliM> digita -> chkdsk UNIDADE /X /F
<MerliM> ex:
<MerliM> chkdsk D: /X )F
<MerliM> chkdsk D: /X /F
<MerliM> lambertini: viu a dica
<MerliM> quase certo resolver o chkdsk vai vasculhar a estrutura da particao do disco e 'arrumar' os orfaos
<lambertini> MerliM, estava almoçando, vou ler
<lambertini> MerliM, obrigado pela dica
<lambertini> MerliM, mas não deu certo
<hggdh> lambertini: um chkdsk /F d: iria anunciar que necessita de um reboot no Windows para seguir. Deste um reboot no Windows?
<hggdh> lambertini: adicionalmente, se colocas o Windows em hibernate, o drive fica indisponível para o Linux
<lambertini> hggdh, pois é, ele ficou em hibernate sozinho
<lambertini> preciso pegar os arquivos de lá
<lambertini> tentei no windows
<lambertini> e agora toh linux
<hggdh> lambertini: o que ocorre no Windows?
<lambertini> toh tentando o testdisk
<lambertini> ele da um erro
<lambertini> tela azul, e diz que não pode iniciar
<lambertini> ai quando tento por o cd e coloco pra reparar
<lambertini> ele me diz que o hd não tem permissão
<lambertini> que está bloqueado
<hggdh> lambertini: ENTER não é pontuação. Uma frase completa por linha, por favor
<lambertini> ok
<hggdh> lambertini: se nem no Windows consegues... retire o drive e monte em outro sistema, e tente lá. Mas o que parece é que a partição está destruida
<lambertini> hggdh, eu tirei o HD e acabei de ligar no windows via USB, eu tenho duas partições, windows e dados, a partição de dados eu consigo acessar corretamente, a do windowns não, o problema é que eu tinha um backup de outro hd nessa partição, só precisava pegar esses dados, o windows funcionar ou não, não interessa muito
<LeandroLuiz> elisboa: heuahuea
<lambertini> acabei de ligar no LINUX, desculpa
<mac_> Hum!
<mac_> Esse 15.10 ta cheio de bugs
<lambertini> ao tentar montar automaticamente, ele me retorna o seguinte erro: http://pastebin.com/ni4Nev6t , porem se eu monto ele manualmente ele acessa, aparecem algumas pastas do windows, porem vazias, igualmente se eu dou permissão a um usuário em outro windows, mas não consigo pegar os dados novamente
<hggdh> lambertini: tente montar read-only (-o ro)
<lambertini> sim, assim ele monta, mas aparece como eu te disse
<lambertini> não aparecem os arquivos que preciso acessar
<mac_> Porquê Ubuntu está despencando na Distrowatch?
<hggdh> lambertini: lamento. Talvez consiguasmais em um canal Windows. Ainda soa como partição danificada.
<lambertini> tudo bem, hggdh vou tentar algo com o testdisk novamente
<hggdh> mac_: por que tem mais competição hoje em dia.
<mac_> Mint também não anda muito bom
<mac_> Mint e Ubuntu tô saindo fora e voltando para o Debian
<hggdh> mac_: existem varias distros de Linux. Escolha uma na qual sinta-se melhor.
<Logico> mac_, o que está exatamente?
<mac_> Bugs
<Logico> mac_, oque está pegando exatamente
<mac_> navegadores fecham
<MerliM> lambertini: vc tem uma particao windows e outra dados a dados é legivel e a windows noa porem vc mantem dados na windows ???
<Logico> mac_, sim, mas quais?
<mac_> Firefox
<MerliM> qual o papel da partição DADOS então????
<mac_> aquela mensagem chata acpi pcc prob failed
<lambertini> MerliM, a partição de dados é pra guardar dados apenas, eu tenho duas partições, uma vai o sistema e a outra uso para backup, de programas, apenas dados
<mac_> Alguns ótimos programas que não funciona mais no Mint e Ubuntu
<mac_> tipo Multisystem e SSRR
<hggdh> mac_: e? O que ocorre quando esta mensagem aparece? o computador pega fogo?
<mac_> fica travado
<Logico> mac_, estranho, nunca ouvi falar disso
<mac_> um tempo
<mac_> parecendo windows
<MerliM> lambertini: continua sem entender a lógica porem tanto faz te recomendo nao usar ainda aplicativos sem saber o que realmente aconteceu com a partição faz um dd dela
<hggdh> mac_: frases completas por linha, por favor.
<MerliM> e usa o testdisk em cima do dd bem mais seguro
<Logico> mac_, deve ser problema da sua máquina
<hggdh> mac_: primeira sugestão: não use Firefox; segunda: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lambertini> MerliM, eu tentei fazer um dd, mas não consegui abrir depois
<mac_> duas maquina e um notebook
<MerliM> sobre o CHKDSK vc primeiro isolou o disco né ou seja deu boot na máquina com um outro sistema e deixou o disco digamos como slave ???
<mac_> a mesma coisa
<Logico> mac_, tira a poeira que até o windows deve funcionar (quer dizer, do jeito que ele consegue)
<mac_> os mesmos erros
<Logico> mac_, então as duas estão com zica
<MerliM> Logico: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/home/seuuser/sistema_windows.img
<MerliM> após isso
<mac_> zica ta esse lixo de sistema
<lambertini> MerliM, tentei dois dois jeitos, mas posso tentar novamente,  agora estou no linux
<mac_> e o cu da sua mãe
<mac_> num fode
<MerliM> testdisk ou photorec sistema_windows.img
<MerliM> roda o sistema de recuperacao em CIMA do IMG e nao do disco bruto
<lambertini> pera, deixa eu entender, um minuto
<Logico> troll devia ter uma cólica de rins (no dois) por 10 minutos pra cada asneira que dissesse
<hggdh> Logico: heh. Esta é, realmente, forte. Só que teve pedra nos rins sabe
<Logico> hggdh, eu sei
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, desde a entrada dele eu estava a esperar o trolling
<Logico> por isso dei corda :)
<MerliM> hggdh: qunado ele faloww c... kkk sabia tua reação hggdh kkkkk
<lambertini> não tem um "CHKDSK"
<lambertini> no linux neh?
<LeandroLuiz> o hggdh é mto violento
<MerliM> LeandroLuiz: o hggdh é xiitaa pow
<LeandroLuiz> pois é.. radical..
<LeandroLuiz> falta amor no coração
<MerliM> lambertini: chkdsk é utilitario windows
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: ...
<MerliM> até tem algo similar no linux atras do ntfs-3g porem EU nao curto usar
<lambertini> sim, eu sei, queria saber se no linux tivesse algo parecido, estou tentando oliverio 3g mesmo
<MerliM> ntfsfix -d -b /dev/sdX
<MerliM> como usuario privilegiado
<lambertini> certo
<hggdh> MerliM: no Ubuntu, sempre via 'sudo'
<MerliM> faz o dd mano depois que a particao ficar unreadble de fato sem chances alguma de recuperação não chora que nao te avisaram
<MerliM> trabalha primeiro em cima da img dela com testdisk "dica de quem já passou por isso"
<hggdh> (alias: para um prompt de root: sudo -i)
<MerliM> hggdh: eu sei
<MerliM> kk
<MerliM> hggdh: porem obrigado
<lambertini> MerliM, eu entendi seu ponto, eu só não entendi como converter o dd em imagem
<lambertini> .img
<MerliM> lambertini: eu te dei o comando mano, porem lá vai novamente vc sabe qual é o hd como ele ta reconhecido no linux /dev/sd????
<hggdh> lambertini: algo no estilo: sudo dd if=/dev/sd? of=/um/directorio/arquivo.img
<MerliM>  MerliM | Logico: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/home/seuuser/sistema_windows.img
<MerliM> vixi foi mal mandei pro logico
<hggdh> lambertini: é bom, entretanto, que tenhas o espaço necessárrio
<MerliM> Logico: perdao
<lambertini> tah, então eu gero o dd depois uso esse comando ou não preciso gerar o dd no testdisk primeiro?
<MerliM> lambertini: por exemplo se vc tiver um disco de 500 ele ira copiar bit a bit esses 500gb pra um arquivo.img
<MerliM> mesmo que vc so use 10Gb desses 500
<lambertini> vixi
<MerliM> hggdh: por isso que disse pra ele copiar somente a particao danificada
<lambertini> então não vai dar ..rs
<MerliM> lambertini: tua partição sistema tinha qual tamanho??
<hggdh> MerliM: eu estava a pensar apenas na partição danificada :-)
<lambertini> 350g
<Logico> MerliM, de novo, que isso não se repita
<Logico> MerliM, hahahahahaha, tô zuando :D
<MerliM> hggdh: eu tb vi agora que vc informou
<Logico> MerliM, faz sentido a confusão, pensando em "unidade Lógica"
<hggdh> é logico :-)
<Logico> hggdh, :-)
<hggdh> <sigh/> Até eu...
<MerliM> kkkkk fizeram o hggdh sorrir Aleluiaaa lol
<MerliM> printado
<Logico> hahahahahaha
<MerliM> lambertini: ????
<lambertini> MerliM, eu respondi tenho 350gigas na partição do windows, não vou ter espaço pra fazer
<lambertini> li algo como powercfg /h off
<lambertini> pra voltar o ruwindows
<lambertini> mas diz que não existe esse comando no windowns no pronpt
<elisboa> LeandroLuiz: que?
<MerliM> cola o link aqui onde acho sobre
<MerliM> ou entao pvt-me
<LeandroLuiz> elisboa: oi?
<elisboa> LeandroLuiz: você sorriu pra mim
<LeandroLuiz> elisboa: S2
<elisboa> achei fofo
<LeandroLuiz> vc é um fofo
<LeandroLuiz> lindo
<hggdh> ...
<LeandroLuiz> vc tb hggdh
<hggdh> basta
<LeandroLuiz> menos o kanazuchi
<elisboa> #somostodosfofos
<hggdh> segundo aviso: basta
<elisboa> hggdh: que houve?
<MerliM> LeandroLuiz: elisboa cs provocam o cara também manosss
<LeandroLuiz> elisboa: olha a treta
<LeandroLuiz> sem treta gente
<LeandroLuiz> paz
<elisboa> MerliM: provoquei como?
<MerliM> LeandroLuiz: elisboa regras, canal tem regras poww
<lambertini> quando monto a unidade com -o ro ele criou uma pasta chamada found.000 e lá tem todos os arquivos, em mil pastas com nomes todos zuados
<hggdh> elisboa, LeandroLuiz: para conversas de fofura, usem outro canal
<LeandroLuiz> ehauehua
<LeandroLuiz> o MerliM é o novo contratado?
<MerliM> que eu particularmente nao concordo porem tento me manter nelas pq gosto de ajudar o povo aqui
<elisboa> hggdh: perdão, me desculpe, não sabia que o canal tinha regras anti-fofas
<LeandroLuiz> ehuaheuaehau
<hggdh> <igh/>
<eloi_carneiro> hoje tá dificil
<hggdh> pronto.
<MerliM> --'
<lambertini> se eu acesso o dispositvo em ( somente leitura ) não vai mudar nada se eu acessar com permissão de escrita correto ?
<lambertini> não vou conseguir ver os arquivos corretamente também
<eloi_carneiro> lambertini, correto, vc vai apenas conseguir copiar os seus arquivos
<hggdh> lambertini: se a partição foi montada apenas para leitura, não adianta tentar gravar
<eloi_carneiro> lambertini, mas deveria conseguir visualizar os arquivos
<lambertini> pois é, o windows zoou tudo, não tem nada em pastas, nem com nomes corretos
<lambertini> eloi_carneiro, ele criou uma pasta chamada found.000 e lá tem todos os arquivos, em mil pastas com nomes todos zuados
<eloi_carneiro> lambertini, o correto mesmo é tentar recuperar com alguma distro propria pra isso
<eloi_carneiro> vc vai precisar de uma hd com espaço sobrando
<lambertini> preciso achar, não sei o que vou fazer
<eloi_carneiro> e um pendrive com a imagem da distro
<eloi_carneiro> agora só não lembro o nome de nenhuma
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu pesquisar rapidao aqui
<lambertini> ouvi dizer do manjaro, mas não achei nenhuma ferramenta dele que faça isso ainda pra testar
<eloi_carneiro> o manjaro é um distro linux para uso geral
<eloi_carneiro> que nem o ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> http://www.linuxdescomplicado.com.br/2013/09/8-distribuicoes-linux-live-que-todo.html
<eloi_carneiro> o que estou falando pra vc
<eloi_carneiro> é que tem distros voltadas para recuperação de hd
<eloi_carneiro> que inclusive tem tutorial no site para te ajudar
<eloi_carneiro> não que o ubuntu não consiga, mas vai estar com as soluções/informações fragmentadas pela internet
<hggdh> lambertini: http://opensource.com/life/15/2/five-specialized-linux-distributions-computer-repair
<MerliM> lambertini: alguma que tenha gparted, uma iso muito boa é do hiren's
<eloi_carneiro> o SystemRescueCD uma vez salvou a minha vida, mas eu não salvei o link do artigo
<MerliM> lambertini: recentemente perdi 350gb mais fiquei sussa nem me stresso mais
<MerliM> tento nao pensar no perdido
<ferreira> O hirens é ótimo +1
<Lambertini> eloi_carneiro, desculpa, não vi o que falou por ultimo, meu notbook desligou
<Lambertini> agora vim pro desktop
<eloi_carneiro> Lambertini, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13503952/
<Lambertini> Li aqui, obrigado eloi_carneiro
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh, eu tenho uma duvida, o canal tem log? tipo, eu quero ver o que aconteceu quando estava off, tem algum lugar para visualizar?
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: sim, só um instante
<MerliM> Lambertini: esse poweroff é comando do windows viu
<Lambertini> MerliM, sim, eu sei
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MerliM> Lambertini: eu so quis dizer
<kanazuchi> alguem pode me ajuda
<kanazuchi> to rodando o poudriere
<kanazuchi> porem quero modificar as options de um unico port
<kanazuchi> qual o comando pra alterar esse unico port
<kanazuchi> nao to conseguindo
<kanazuchi> :S
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh, rapaz dá pra fazer milagres com isso
<rootsh> kanazuchi: esse poudriere não é do FreeBSD ?
<Lambertini> sim, muito bom, já estou vendo o histórico pra saber o que eu disse
<hggdh> rootsh: sim, é
<rootsh> aqui é canal do ubuntu
<kanazuchi> rootsh sim, é, mas só pode tirar duvida sobre o ubuntu aqui?
<hggdh> kanazuchi: aqui terás suporte para Ubuntu (e, tudo dando certo, derivados). Mas freebsd é bem fora do tópico.
<kanazuchi> ok, mas tenho certeza que tem gente aqui com conhecimento disso
<kanazuchi> enfim
<kanazuchi> ja vi pessoas falando de windows
<kanazuchi> aqui
<kanazuchi> :S
<kanazuchi> neh MerliM
<hggdh> kanazuchi: e?
<kanazuchi> vcs só tiram duvidas de coisas faceis?
<hggdh> kanazuchi: sempre podes procurar outro canal, onde tuas dúvidas difíceis sejam respondidas
<hggdh> (ou um canal sobre, digamos, freebsd)
<MerliM> kanazuchi: desde que eu conheça e entenda do assunto sem problemas e falamos de partição nao do windows em si ^^
<kanazuchi> gente, corror
<Lambertini> Pensei em deletar a partição e tentatar recuperar despois com o testdisk alguma precaução contra isso ?
<hggdh> Lambertini: depois de deletar a partição (que já está danificada), tua melhor opção é esquecer.
<Lambertini> ahha, tah certo, obrigado pelo concelho hggdh
<MerliM> kanazuchi: seria isso ->>> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/configure-options-in-make-conf.40293/
<hggdh> falem de freebsd em outro canal, por favor
<MerliM> hggdh: so indiquei o link e finitooo
<Lambertini> acho que vou tentar pegar o backup mesmo do hd que eu formatei, acho que vai ser mais fácil
<MerliM> deixa eu entender
<MerliM> são no caso 2 disco, certo????? Um você fez o backup dele no seu computador dentro da particao sistema formatou instalou tudo so que na hora de voltar os dados o teu computador danificou a particao sistema???
<eloi_carneiro> Lambertini, vc viu o link
<eloi_carneiro> que o hggdh passou
<eloi_carneiro> com o log do irc do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<eloi_carneiro> manda isso aqui no google site:http://irclogs.ubuntu.com The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state
<MerliM> Lambertini: no cd do hiren's existe um utilitario que recupera tudo e na forma da estrutura de diretorios que o sistema estava, nao sei se repara o boot, porem a estrutura do disco toda é recuperada.
<Lambertini> eloi_carneiro, vi sim
<Lambertini> MerliM, pô, legal vou ver
<eloi_carneiro> vc vai procurar em todos os canais do ubuntu, não apenas no Brasil, sobre o seu problema
<eloi_carneiro> em 2014 mês 10
<eloi_carneiro> teve um cara com o mesmo problema que o seu
<eloi_carneiro> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/28/%23ubuntu-br.html
<MerliM> eloi_carneiro: boaaa
<eloi_carneiro> mas o comando ntfsfix resolveu
<eloi_carneiro> mas esse é apenas o 3 link
<Lambertini> comigo não deu certo
<eloi_carneiro> não consegui ver tudo ainda
<Lambertini> o ntfsfix
<Lambertini> e o ckh também não, ele não encontra nenhum problema no hd
<eloi_carneiro> mas enfim, com esse hack do google vc pesquisa rapidão se alguém em todos os canais já teve e encontrou um solução para o seu problema
<eloi_carneiro> fica a dica ;-)
<Lambertini> eloi_carneiro, obrigado
<Lambertini> vou testar o hiren agora, vou ver como funciona
<eloi_carneiro> tranquilo, precisando estamos aqui, espero que vc encontre uma solução para o seu problema
<Lambertini> eloi_carneiro, obrigado, também espero, porque fiz o backup de um hd, e os dados é de um cliente, não é meu, eu não esperava dar pau na partição do windows, essa porqueira
<MerliM> Lambertini: mano oia ai usando os logs que o eloi_carneiro garrimpou achei isso numa busca rapida
<MerliM> http://itsfoss.com/solve-ntfs-mount-problem-ubuntu-windows-8-dual-boot/
<MerliM> marcado como solved
<Lambertini> deixa eu ver
<MerliM> eloi_carneiro: esse "hack do google" funciona no duckduckgo em carater de informação pra vc mano :)
<Lambertini> óia
<Lambertini> MerliM, valeu pelo link
<eloi_carneiro> MerliM, bacana, não sabia
<MerliM> Lambertini: eloi_carneiro A string de busca tá aqui via duckduckgo ----> https://duckduckgo.com/?t=palemoon&q=The+NTFS+partition+is+in+an+unsafe+state.+Please+resume+and+shutdown++windows+fully+%28no+hibernation+or+fast+restarting%29%2C+or+mount+the+volume
<eloi_carneiro> isso que é colaboração, será que o chefe tá feliz :D
<Lambertini> MerliM, li o tópico, o dele é diferente do meu, o problema dele só da no linux, mas ele consegue entrar no windows, o meu problema é que nem no windows eu consigo entrar
<MerliM> Lambertini: mano pelo que li por alto ele teve o mesmo problema que vc por conta do tal hibernate e faster boot do windows e com isso a particao dele ficou inacessivel no linux TAMBEM
<eloi_carneiro> MerliM, mas no duckduckgo vc não usou o "site:endereco_do_site"
<MerliM> tanto que ele diz ntfsfix /dev/sdXY
<Lambertini> bom, eu toh passando um programa de recovery no hd do cliente, se eu conseguir, recuperar os dados dele, eu vou arrancar essa partição zoada dai
<Lambertini> MerliM, então, mas olha lá a solução dele foi entrar no windows
<Lambertini> o meu não entra
<MerliM> se fosse aqui pra mim seria sudo ntfs /dev/sdb1
<MerliM> particao windows apos isso o boot no windows voltou e ele manda desativar tais opçoes para q nao se repita
<MerliM> eloi_carneiro: sim do jeito que vc colou no canal
<MerliM> eu copiei e joguei no duckduckgo se ele traduziu para a forma que ele entende melhor ainda :D
<Lambertini> então, eu já fiz isso, tentei
<Lambertini> ele boota, tenta recuperação do windows
<Lambertini> e da tela azul com alguma mensagem tipo 0x00000e
<Lambertini> coisa assim
<eloi_carneiro> Lambertini, se vc conseguir abrir um prompt
<eloi_carneiro> vc pode tentar colocar 2 hds
<eloi_carneiro> e fazer backup pelo prompt
<MerliM> mano so foi possivel entrar no windows APOS no linux rodar o ntfsfix na particao do WINDOWS
<MerliM> quando se tornou legivel pro linux ele rebootou
<Lambertini> MerliM, eu vi, eu entendi ..rs Mas eu fiz isso também, o problema é que ntfsfix não funcionou aqui pra deixa-lo legivel
<MerliM> Lambertini: essa mensagem coisa assim é muitooo importante pra resolucao do problema reinicia pelo windows e pressiona F8 no menu suspenso escolhe nao reiniciar em caso de falha ao assim ele vai parar na BSOD ou tela azul anota o erro code e busca
<MerliM> com o erro code é bem mais facil
<MerliM> ao leia algo***
<Lambertini> pera ai
<Lambertini> vou tentar uma coisa de cada vez, MerliM, eloi_carneiro e hggdh muito obrigado vocês pela paciência comigo e tentar me ajudar agradeço muito mesmo pelo suporte, vou testar algumas coisas como o  hiren também e jaja retorno, espero que consiga resolver, se não volto com mais dúvidas ou para agradecer ainda mais :D
<hggdh> Lambertini: boa sorte
<Lambertini> hggdh, obrigado!
<MerliM> ok
<anoid> Gente, por falar em Hirens, qual a versão vcs recomendam? A ultima mesmo. Da última vez que baixei a mais atual senti falta de boas ferramentas que existiam na versão antiga que eu usava a 10.6
<anoid> A última mesmo? ****
 * elisboa lol
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lynxer10_> boa tarde mirqui
<mirqui> blza , :)
<mirqui> vou passar para o outro pc
<MerliM> pessoa otimo link ------> http://www.tutorialspoint.com/
<mirqui> oi , voltei :)
<kanazuchi> hirens eh linux?
<MerliM> cara creio que seja parte do live-boot rodando num kernel linux
<MerliM> porem com uma imagem de windows xp rodando sob ele pois ele consegue executar .bat
<MerliM> e rodar exe sem wine porem é o que eu acho
<LeandroLuiz> oie MerliM
<MerliM> LeandroLuiz: ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<nuno_nunes> sim mirqui
<nuno_nunes> e tu
<nuno_nunes> tirando um acidente de carro
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> opa , vc se acidentou ?
<nuno_nunes> sim
<mirqui> se machucou muito ?
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tive nada
<mirqui> machucou alguêm ?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> eu ia sozinho :)
<mirqui> então está tudo bem ,
<nuno_nunes> o carro é que não
<mirqui> foi só prejuizo material ?
<nuno_nunes> o carro ficou inutilzavel :D
<mirqui> bom , vc saiu no lucro , não se feriu nem feriu nimguém
<mirqui> vc tem seguro ?
<nuno_nunes> tenho
<nuno_nunes> aqui é obrigatório
<nuno_nunes> mas eu não fui contra ninguem
<nuno_nunes> fui contra a um pinheiro :|
<mirqui> então , é só uma incomodação com o seguro , nada mais
<nuno_nunes> o seguro nao arranja o seguro
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> o carro
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mirqui> como o seguro não arranja o seguro ? , ele não cobre o seu prejuiso com o estrago do carro ?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> pk é contra terceiros
<nuno_nunes> :|
<mirqui> bom , menos mal , igual , vc não se machucou nem machucou nimguém
<nuno_nunes> pois
<mirqui> preciso ir , boa sorte com o carro , acha um mecânico que não cobre muito caro :)
<mirqui> até
<Ghuto> Os navegadores estão consumindo muita ram após certo tempo abertos, tanto o Chrome quanto o Firefox. Alguém pode ajudar?
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de suporte
<Ghuto> Os navegadores estão consumindo muita ram após certo tempo abertos, tanto o Chrome quanto o Firefox. O que fazer?
<nuno_nunes> Ghuto, já viu que os extensões instaladas
<Ghuto> nuno_nunes, resetei os navegadores, o consumo continua alto.
<nuno_nunes> quantas abas tens abertas
<nuno_nunes> o meu so com uma aba ocupa 120 mb deram
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, boas
<nuno_nunes> duas 155 mb
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> no firefox
<Ghuto> agora o firefox está normal. 7 abas, 469 mb. Mas, com o tempo, o sistema todo trava
<nuno_nunes> RAM: 1286MB / 3545MB
<nuno_nunes> Ghuto, que grafica tens
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> faça este comando
<nuno_nunes> lspci
<MerliM> Ghuto: por isso uso palemoon
<jaqent> Ghuto: as abas que vc abre tb influenciam, quero dizer os sites em si
<MerliM> firefox abre uma vez na vida outra na morte so pra testar 1 site pronto
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, eu tenho usado o vivaldi
<nuno_nunes> duas abas 130 mb de ram
<Ghuto> bom, resetei o Firefox. Fiz uma limpeza no SO com o BleachBit. Está tudo normal até agora. Se voltar a acontecer algo, voltarei aqui. Obrigado!
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, eu estou a usar o flash 19 no firefox no linux :p
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, sabias que dava para fazer isso
<nuno_nunes> bem vindo eduardo necessita de suporte
<Eduardo> não, obrigado
<nuno_nunes> bem vindo halfaehd
<halfaehd> ;)
<nuno_nunes> se alguem precisar de suporte e eu estiver on é só me chamar aqui
<MerliM> nuno_nunes: nao uso mais flash pra nada
<MerliM> nuno_nunes: site precisa de flash pra funcionar nao tem alternativa em html5 eu fecho ele
<MerliM> sigo em frente
<MerliM> nuno_nunes: porem grato pela informação
<nuno_nunes> eu ativei uma opção para osso
<nuno_nunes> isso
<brum> Olá galera
<astroo-> ola
<brum> Boa noite
<brum> Alguém sabe me responder pq o Multisystem e SSRR não funciona no Ubuntu 15.10?
<astroo-> brum  Algu�m sabe me responder pq o Multisystem e SSRR n�o funciona no Ubuntu 15.10?
<brum> Já tiraram todos aqueles efeitos que encantavam no Ubuntu através do compiz, agora nem os bons apps estão funcionando mais
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<brum> Vixi! se continuar assim vai fica basicona
<brum> Gravadores USB tudo bugado
<brum> Não tem mais nenhum que funfe
<brum> nem o Yumi
<brum> Nossa, ta virando a pior distro linux
<brum> E o mint ta indo junto
<brum> Será que a Cannonical acha que o povo só vive de navegar na internet?
<astroo-> o mal de nao haver 1 linux forte
<brum> As comunidades não estão nem aí
<brum> só querem fazer refisefuqui
<astroo-> ve o privado
<brum> Já tentei tudo
<brum> dois dias pregado no pc pra achar os problemas
<brum> a solução dos problemas
<astroo-> eu so dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<brum> Testei Debian e meu drivers de rede deram zica
<brum> OpenSuse não instala drive de video
<brum> Ubuntu todo bugado os programas
<astroo-> brum  ve a janela do privado
<brum> Já contei 14 programas que estão bugados no 15.10
<brum> vlw, fui! Tô voltando para o Windows
<jaqent> rage quit ẍ
<MerliM> vixi O.o
<MerliM> hggdh: fez o que mano????
<Kadsh> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41gcnVnW1fs
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-26
<MerliM> Kadsh: sobre???
<Kadsh> CTF caso alguem se interesse :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte
<astroo-> nao por enquanto
<nuno_nunes> devias ajudar aqui tambem
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> nao sei 99,9% sobre o  ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> pk nao testas em virtualbox
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> e pesquisas
<nuno_nunes> pk o linux é melhor que o windows :D
<hggdh> MerliM: este brum está apenas trolling.
<shallwe> ubuntu-br.org ainda fora do ar :( logo agora que voltei a ajudar no forum kkk
<astroo-> ajuda e sempre bem-vinda ja que nao e muita
<MerliM> hggdh: mano perdao esta a comer
<hggdh> np
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest45858> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia ChanServ
<shallwe> estranho antigamente ele me respondia bom dia tb :(
<lynxer10_> bom povo
<lynxer10_> dia*
<shallwe> bom dia
<MerliM> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> acho que hoje de manhã o papo mais extenso foi os bom dias kkkk
<kanazuchi> 26
<MerliM> hggdh: Bom dia! Mano como vc esta hoje?
<MerliM> RaspPI Zero a $5 18 reais
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<elisboa> tarde
<aedigital> buenas
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> o log de hoje do ubuntu-br se alguem acessar será: bom dia, e boa tarde :)
<aedigital> yeah
<elisboa> e boa noite
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> xiiiii
<shallwe> sério isso? AMD encerra suporte para placas da série Radeon HD 5000, 6000, 7000 e 8000
<shallwe> ué não entendi agora fiquei boiando, a minha é hd 7850 o.O, a AMD coloca umas nomenclaturas muito estranhas, confunde muito o cara kkk
<aedigital> pois eh, pra que simplificar se eles podem complicar
<shallwe> a ta entendi agora
<shallwe> é da HD 7600 pra baixo sera descontinuada
<shallwe> como a minha é hd 7850 ta bom ainda
<aedigital> mas se eh 7850 pertence entao a serie 7000 nao?
<shallwe> ea linha hd 8400 pra baixo tb descontinuada, cada linha é uma coisa, não engloba tudo que susto
<shallwe> AMD Radeon HD 8000 (HD 8400 para baixo), Radeon HD 7000 (HD 7600 para baixo), Radeon HD 6000 e Radeon HD 5000. 
<aedigital> entao nao eh a serie toda
<shallwe> é o título que ta errado! esses caras que colocam a notícia vou te contar
<aedigital> soh uma parte
<aedigital> hahahaha
<aedigital> ae mata qualquer um
<shallwe> kkk, e saiu novo drive tb, até pra ubuntu 14.04, mas vou aguardar um pouco até ser mais testado :)
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> xo almocar
<elisboa> Vai uma guitarrinha baratinha aí? http://www.shoptime.com.br/produto/8085335/guitarra-eletrica-stratocaster-full-black-st-111-waldman
<mirqui> ahaha fala shallwe :) , boa tarde
<mirqui> e aos demais participantes do chat :)
<edenc> o/
<mirqui> fala edence :)
<edenc> mirqui: fala, não tem autocomplete no client? rs
<mirqui> ahaha aqui no sul , fala , quer dizer , e ai , tudo bem = fala :)
<edenc> mirqui: não fio... se você digitar "ed" + tab num cliente de IRC que tenha sido escrito depois de 1989 e não seja um terminal de telnet, vai aparecer o nome da pessoa certo
<shallwe> que legal: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/mini-pc/90906-raspberry-pi-zero-novo-modelo-pc-minitura-custa-r-20.htm
<mirqui> edence , continuo sem entender , quer um whois só pq te dei bom dia ;)?
<edenc> mirqui: não tio, só fiquei curioso pra saber porque você ainda está digitando os nomes manualmente (e errando, rs)
<mirqui> please , nome de quem cara pálida?
<edenc> esquece...
<mirqui> ahaha se errei o teu nome , da um desconto , estou sem óculos
<mirqui> e com preguiça de ir pegar
<edenc> mirqui: por isso existe a feature de autocomplete
<edenc> há pelo menos 30 anos
<mirqui> velho , faz mais de 15 anos que não iso o irc
<mirqui> descobri o xchat com o ubuntu , e nele escrevo , simples
<mirqui> uso
<edenc> 15 anos atrás já tinha autocomplete, rs
<edenc> mirqui: o xchat tem autocomplete
<edenc> só tô te dando um toque porque pode facilitar sua vida
<mirqui> humm legal , e como faço para usa-lo ?
<edenc> está citado lá em cima
<mirqui> o.0  não ví
<edenc> shallwe: :O
<edenc> shallwe: QUERO PRECISO
<shallwe> edenc: oq precisas?
<edenc> shallwe: esse RPi aí
<shallwe> kkk eu tb, a loja que venda não tem mais estou tentando achar uma pra importar :)
<edenc> Uma saída no bar da pra comprar 5 e ficar brincando a noite toda
<edenc> daí fica em casa invés de ir no bar
<shallwe> edenc: kkkk verdade
<mirqui> tenta em lojas de eletrônicos
<shallwe> edenc: o seu fígado agradece ainda por cima :)
<edenc> shallwe: e o psiquiatra também
<shallwe> 5 dolares ridículo isso, mesmo importando é barato de mais
<edenc> mirqui: não tem nem o RPi A em loja de eletrônico, quanto mais esse aí, kkkkkkk
<mirqui> bom , são produtos eletrônico , em tese deveriam existir por aqui tbm
<shallwe> estou curioso em ver o funcionamento estou olhando uns links, deve gastar menos energia ainda por cima
<shallwe> mirqui: aqui onde? no Brasil? kkkkk
<edenc> shallwe: sim, eu tenho um B+ que fica 100% do tempo ligado
<shallwe> aqui temos sucatas amigo
<edenc> mirqui: não tem RPi pra pronta-entrega nem nos EUA
<mirqui> tem como tú emular a programação dele
<shallwe> mirqui: tem como rodar emuladores :) imagina programas
<edenc> não interessa emular
<shallwe> é um linux mas em ARM
<mirqui> só falta o raps
<shallwe> edenc: só digo isso pro pessoal ter uma ideia do que ele é capaz de fazer :)
<edenc> interessa que é uma máquina capaz de renderizar H264 1080p gastando menos de 5V e custando R$ 20
<edenc> É um feito na história
<shallwe> edenc: e esse zero agora é 1ghz por padrão, 40% mais rapido
<edenc> O Alan Turing é capaz de sair da cova pra pegar um desse
<mirqui> opa , errei , tem como emular o arduino
<edenc> porque eu estaria interessado em emular uma máquina que custa R$ 20 e opera a 5V numa máquina que custa R$ 3k e opera a 20V? kkkkkk
<mirqui> ahaha para não ter que acender ou apagar a luz quando vc sai
<shallwe> edenc: kkkk faltou tudo
<mirqui> e um monte de outras coisas
<edenc> e deixar a máquina ligada gastando energia?
<edenc> tsc
<shallwe> hoje em dia tudo é questão do "Verde" por um mundo melhor
<mirqui> sensor é sensor , gasta menos que uma lâmpada
<edenc> ai jesus
<mirqui> vezes o número de lẫmpádas que vc tem
<edenc> shallwe: cara, dá pra espetar isso numa bateria portátil daquelas pra celular
<shallwe> rasp pi tem até saída RCA o louco
<edenc> se tiver uma impressora 3D, cê faz uma carcaça, compra uma tela de aparelho de GPS
<edenc> e monta um laptop por R$ 100
<edenc> kkkkkkk
<edenc> quer dizer, um tablet sem touch
<shallwe> edenc: pior que é :)
<shallwe> com esse tamanho novo dele da pra fazer até um tablet :)
<mirqui> com garrafa pet o.0
<shallwe> edenc: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8GZr2fyUY0
<shallwe> cara fala tudo um reviw
<edenc> shallwe: eu já rodo o Kodi no B+
<edenc> com o Pulsar
<edenc> que faz streaming de torrent
<edenc> é uma lindeza
<shallwe> edenc: legal, dá pra fazer várias coisas com ele né
<edenc> É daora poder hackear
<shallwe> e pensar que pode deixar sempre ligado gastando uma miséria de luz
<edenc> Tipo, você instala o yatse
<edenc> Que envia um monte de sinais do celular
<edenc> Daí tem pause quando você recebe ligação
<edenc> Dá pra redirecionar os alerts do celular pra tela
<edenc> Dar share de vídeos do youtube pra tela
<edenc> é lindão
<shallwe> edenc: show de bola isso, gostei :)
<edenc> 4 meses de RPi ligado é preço de comprar um RPi novo, kkk
<shallwe> dizem que vai sair no brasil kkk, quero ver quanto
<edenc> R$ 20 é um pouco mais que um mês de netflix, kkkkk
<edenc> Eu cancelei tudo, só na pirataria
<shallwe> kkkkk
<faelz> exit
<kanazuchi> netflix é em ubuntu
 * kanazuchi corre
<aedigital> hahahaha
<aedigital> runs kanazuchi , runs
<shallwe> hummmm
<shallwe> http://blog.felipetonello.com/2015/11/25/introducao-ao-linux-kernel/
<shallwe> caramba fico abismado como tem empresas no Brasil sem preparo de atendimento ou mesmo de fornecer um serviço de qualidade
<Logico> shallwe, elas não precisam atender bem pra faturar alto, se fosse assim pelo menos umas duas operadoras de celular ou tinham falido ou passado a atender bem os clientes
<shallwe> Logico: ó ta vendo, vc ta falando apenas 1 delas kkk
<shallwe> eu estava dando uma olhada em empresas que fazem websites e é um horror o portifolio delas, um site mais feito e com código pior que a outra
<shallwe> e pior que tem gente que ainda compra kkkk
<Logico> shallwe, eu disse "pelo menos umas duas", quis dizer que se uma ou duas se ferrarem, as outras tomam jeito antes (provavelmente)
<Logico> eu não faço plano pós pago, não uso internet no celular, só o pré-pago com promoção
<shallwe> eu tenho um plano mínimo só pra ter 4g mesmo
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos :)
<nuno_nunes> algeum esta a precisar de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jaqent> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> hallo
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: boa noite o/
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de algum suporte
<mauricio_> Boa noite, alguem programa em PHP??
<astroo-> ola
<rodrigo1> boa noite aaAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaa
<rodrigo1> sono
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-27
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte aqui
<astroo-> por enquanto nao
<nuno_nunes> tu instala o linux :|
<MerliM> astroo-: o nuno_nunes querendo te converter ao ubuntufan
<astroo-> linux
<MerliM> Cesar_Augusto: boa noite
<Cesar_Augusto> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<fabio> olá
<astroo-> ola
<fabio> Estou usando uma distribuilçao que é baseada no ubuntu
<fabio> o backbox
<fabio> e gostaria de saber como posso fazer um hotspot nele
<fabio> alguem pode me ajudar com isto?
<fabio> no ubuntu em si eu lembro que basta ir em redes e navegar ate a aba hots e colocar as configuraçoes, porem nesta distro eu nao encontro desta forma
<MerliM> fabio quando precisei usar eu fiz via DHCP usando o dhcp-isc-server ele te permite fazerisso
<MerliM> procura por compartilhar wifi com dhcp-isc-server
<MerliM> é isso que vc quer né ou precisa autenticação ???
<MerliM> ou vc quer criar um router wifi ????
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> astroo-: vlws
<MerliM> astroo-:
<astroo-> ate
<MerliM> Bom dia!
<shallwe> bom dia manolos
<shallwe> agora eu entendi pq tem gente reclamando do steam os pra jogos, tem 1800 games já pra linux mas a maioria é port o.O Ou seja jogos de windows emulandos as apis do directx o.O
<aedigital> buenas
<shallwe> buenas
<shallwe> já tem bastante notícias no mundo linux sobre ubuntu 16.04 :) to gostando de ver
<aedigital> :)
<shallwe> vai ter kernel 4.4, que bom, até o lançamento já devem ter ajustado tudo no kernel inclusivo as coisas que estão meio capengas
<aedigital> good
<shallwe> ah black friday!
<shallwe> puxa galera nenhum dúvida?
<shallwe> assim perde a graça ubuntu é tão fácil que ninguem tem dúvidas kkkk
<jefferson_> fala pessoal!
<shallwe> olá
<jefferson_> Galera aqui do trampo não manja os paranauês do IRC k k k k
<jefferson_> beeeeeeeee
<aedigital> O_o
<MerliM> normal irc é underground
<MerliM> hauha
<aedigital> udigrudi
<aedigital> :~
<shallwe> caramba, eu digito mais rápido que escrevo :O em que tempo vivemos pelo amor de deus :O
<shallwe> maldita tecnologia kkk
<aedigital> hahaha
<aedigital> de qualquer forma, se voce pensa bem antes de falar ou digitar
<aedigital> esta  tudo ok
<aedigital> maldito ddos
<shallwe> nossa hoje o pidgin ta um coco, caindo toda hora, sorte que temos o webchat
<aedigital> shallwe, problema nao eh o pidgin nao
<aedigital> estao atacando a rede
<shallwe> ah então é isso
<shallwe> que bom um teste de rede :)
<aedigital> hahaha, se nao atrapalhasse as conversas ateh poderia concordar
<aedigital> que eh bom
<shallwe> pior
<aedigital> desde ontem estao atacando a freenode
<shallwe> lol por qual motive?
<aedigital> sei la o motivo
<aedigital> zoeira talvez
<aedigital> antigamente era os lammers que faziam isto
<aedigital> soh pra encher o saco, ou atrapalhar o pessoal mesmo
<shallwe> kkk esses hackers virgens são fogo
<aedigital> isto quando nao era uma disputa entre redes de irc
<aedigital> hoje em dia
<shallwe> aposto que depois que casarem isso passa, já viu hacker casado? eu não kkk
<aedigital> nem sei como eh esta situacao mais
<aedigital> shallwe,  anram
<aedigital> eh os pseudo-hackers
<shallwe> sacanagem
<MerliM> kkkk
<MerliM> o hacker casado com a hacker é um  problema
<MerliM> tudo deles deve ser assinado com chaves ultra seguras e criptografia em tudo ja viu se rola um ciume
<MerliM> tenso o.O
<shallwe> MerliM: pior kkk
<shallwe> sorte que não sou juntado com uma hacker
<shallwe> se não seria fogo
<shallwe> e tb não mando nude :)
<shallwe> pior que ser hackeado só isso que acabou de acontecer comigo kkk
<shallwe> http://i.imgur.com/PgSrDfl.jpg
<shallwe> maledeto programa e olha que nao tava fazendo nada de mais
<shallwe> é de dar nojo, eu até hoje não sei pq ainda uso esse corel kkk, um dia ainda chute esses clientes que usam essa porqueira
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<MerliM> shallwe: yagagygaygaa
<MerliM> shallwe: usa OpenSOurce tem alternativas para corel-> alternativeto.net e coloca na busca corel
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rf5> ola amigo
<astroo-> ola
<rf5> td bem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<rf5> bem tb
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-28
<MerliM> vcoltet
<MerliM> voltei lol
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> astroo-: ola man
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> bom dia
<MerliM> !
<MerliM> hggdh: mano de boa
<MerliM> :D
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<SkNix> boa tarde mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<SkNix> tudo na paz.
<mirqui> blza sknix , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<SkNix> sem novas..
<SkNix> mirqui, ja usou nix package manager?
<mirqui> ahaha tbm não , só de barriga cheia e com um pouco de sono
<SkNix> eu to numa preguiça soh
<mirqui> não cara , sou novo no linux
<mirqui> do que se trata?
<SkNix> a ta
<SkNix> um sistema de gerenciamento de pacotes.
<SkNix> so que cada pacote é inteiro, sem precisar de dependencia de outros pacotes.
<SkNix> acho que eh isso, pelo que entendi, queria ver se alguém ja usou
<mirqui> tipo .deb?
<SkNix> eh.. mas sem as dependencias.. sabe.
<mirqui> no ubuntu vai ter o snap
<mirqui> snapy
<SkNix> quando vc instala um pacote, ele depende de outros.. aih vc vai instalar outra versão, ele dá incompatibilidade.. aih acaba quebrando algum pacote.
<mirqui> pacotes inteiros sem dependencias
<SkNix> hummm
<SkNix> tem como gerenciar as versões?
<mirqui> o que da sempre confusão é o gtreamer
<mirqui> como assim?
<mirqui> não te entendi
<mirqui> não sei se o snapy já saiu
<SkNix> tenho um problema com haskell.
<SkNix> uso o cabal.. ele instala os pacotes do haskell.
<mirqui> é para a versão 16 do ubuntu
<SkNix> mas aih dá conflito um com o outro.
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<SkNix> e aih lasca tudo, se tivesse como gerenciar as versões, não daria isso, o nix parece que faz isso.
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh , elfon
<mirqui> edence
<SkNix> eu baixei o so deles, mas te falar.. desanimei total
<mirqui> qual sistema?
<mirqui> o willywolf?
<SkNix> nixos.. é a distro que usa e criou o nix..
<SkNix> parece que dá para instalar no ubuntu, mas fui infeliz tentando.
<mirqui> conheço poucas distros
<mirqui> conheço ubuntu , mint , suse , kubuntu , lubunto
<SkNix> queria uma forma de usar meus pacotes do ghc, mas tipo como um bottle, ou env igual do python.
<mirqui> tenta users mais avançados
<SkNix> aih eu poderia gerenciar as versões dos pacotes... e os pacotes.
<mirqui> ai os pacotes seriam on demand?
<lynxer10> bom dia
<mirqui> oi lynuxer :)
<lynxer10> :)
<mirqui> blza ?
<SkNix> blz
<lynxer10> blza e vc?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<lynxer10> :)
<SkNix> tudo tranquilo tbm.
<lynxer10> to com problemas no driver de video da intel i915 algurm sabe como resolver?
<lynxer10>  [drm:intel_set_pch_fifo_underrun_reporting [i915]] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A
<lynxer10> [drm:cpt_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun
<mirqui> não faço a mínima idéia
<lynxer10> ahahuauh somos 2 entao
<mirqui> mas reinstala de novo , evita um monte de quebra cabeça
<lynxer10> reinstalar o que?
<mirqui> o driver
<mirqui> primeiro resistala , depois instala
<mirqui> desinstala
<SkNix> nao sei nada desse driver
<lynxer10> entao tenho o driver mas ta dando pau em dependencias e nao consigo encontrar-las
<lynxer10> esse driver e de video da intel hd 4000
<mirqui> haaa , não tem um driver genérico ?
<mirqui> me aconteceu um caso parecido
<lynxer10> acho que nao . achei na agina da intel mas em codigo fonte
<mirqui> só que foi com o exibidor de filmes no ubuntu
<mirqui> ai usei o vlc e desistalei o sistema de ver vídeos do ubuntu
<mirqui> funcionou bem , ou seja
<mirqui> troquei um programa por ooutro
<lynxer10> o que tenho que ter instalado pra instalar os codigos fontes? voces tem o listado? acho que isso que ta me faltando pq nunca instalei nada aqui em codigo fonte deve ta faltando algum gcc sei la do que
<mirqui> tenta apt-get -f
<lynxer10> quando dou make me aparece isso : Makefile:520: recipe for target 'all' failed
<lynxer10> make: *** [all] Error 2
<mirqui> xiii cara , não entendo nada disso
<mirqui> sei fazer o arroz com feijão
<lynxer10> e.. eu tambem nao mas to querendo aprender
<mirqui> está faltando , instalo , reinstalo e forço a instalação
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> conhece o foca linux?
<SkNix> lynxer10,  quer compilar eh.
<SkNix> digita so make.
<lynxer10> digitei make
<lynxer10> e esse erro que da
<SkNix> qual é o pacote?
<SkNix> digita o nome aqui para eu dar uma olhada
<lynxer10> intel-gfx-installer-for-linux_1.2.1
<lynxer10> como posto o erro todo aui sem dar flood no canal?
<mirqui> é arquivo tar.gz?
<lynxer10> e sim
<SkNix> linux-headers
<mirqui> então é barra de diretório
<mirqui> \.
<mirqui> e depois me parece que é make
<lynxer10> exatamente o que fiz
<lynxer10> ele configura tudo tranquilo
<lynxer10> na hoa do make da erro
<lynxer10> *hora
<SkNix> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.0
<SkNix> pegou nessa pagina?
<mirqui> então vc pode ter copiado um arquivo corrompido
<lynxer10> SkNix, nao funciona vei to com a versao 15.10 a 15.04 nao pega da erro por isso peguei o codigo fonte
<SkNix> qual erro da?
<lynxer10> perae
<lynxer10> ah erro de versao mesmo
<lynxer10> cp: cannot stat ‘images/default-logo.png.tmp’: No such file or directory
<lynxer10> Makefile:1308: recipe for target 'images/logo.png.tmp' failed
<lynxer10> make[2]: *** [images/logo.png.tmp] Error 1
<lynxer10> make[2]: Leaving directory '/home/lynxer10/Downloads/intel-gfx-installer-for-linux_1.2.1'
<lynxer10> Makefile:870: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed
<lynxer10> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<lynxer10> make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/lynxer10/Downloads/intel-gfx-installer-for-linux_1.2.1'
<lynxer10> Makefile:520: recipe for target 'all' failed
<SkNix> eu vi aqui um que vc tinha colado neh
<lynxer10> make: *** [all] Error 2
<lynxer10> esse e o erro todo
<mirqui> é só erro no logo
<mirqui> uma imagem png armazenado na pasta tmp
<SkNix> vou ver aqui.. baixei ele
<lynxer10> valeu cara
<lynxer10> obrigado
<mirqui> mas estava bugado o teu monitor?
<lynxer10> nao, esta ok tudo a questao que no boot tarda um pouco por causa desse erro ae dou o comando dmesg e me salta esse erro no boot
<mirqui> muda o logo
<lynxer10> como?
<mirqui> põe uma outra imagem
<mirqui> ahaha ai fico te devendo
<mirqui> pega um outro tema
<lynxer10> perae
<mirqui> antes de ontem peguei um tema muito legal do mac ox
<mirqui> os
<mirqui> mudou o logo de entrada do ubuntu
<lynxer10> mesmo erro
<mirqui> tenta a versão 1404 64 bits cara
<mirqui> rápida
<SkNix> tem um tuto aqui lynxer10
<SkNix> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/intel-graphics-no-ubuntu/
<mirqui> se quizer o kernel melhor , tem o 4.2
<lynxer10> valeu SkNix vou dar uma lida
<SkNix> so usa a nova versão do driver.
<mirqui> e op kernel low latence tbm
<SkNix> vi mai gente ali falando.
<SkNix> parece que a distribuição não é suportada
<SkNix> aih ve esse.. atualizado
<SkNix> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/intel-graphics-no-ubuntu-15-04-e-fedora-22/
<SkNix> lynxer10,
<mirqui> sknix boa ideia :)
<lynxer10> mas que droga nao funciona
<lynxer10> Preparing to unpack intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.2.1-0intel2_amd64.deb ...
<lynxer10> Unpacking intel-linux-graphics-installer (1.2.1-0intel2) ...
<lynxer10> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of intel-linux-graphics-installer:
<lynxer10>  intel-linux-graphics-installer depends on libpackagekit-glib2-16 (>= 0.8.10); however:
<lynxer10>   Package libpackagekit-glib2-16 is not installed.
<lynxer10> dpkg: error processing package intel-linux-graphics-installer (--install):
<lynxer10>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<lynxer10> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.22-1) ...
<lynxer10> Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.13.3-6) ...
<lynxer10> Processing triggers for mime-support (3.58) ...
<lynxer10> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lynxer10>  intel-linux-graphics-installer
<SkNix> instala as dependencias
<SkNix> sudo apt-get install libpackagekit-glib2-16
<SkNix> lynxer10,
<lynxer10> SkNix, fiz isso, aparece aqui que o pacote esta obsoleto
<lynxer10> desisto vou esperar sair a atualizacao dele entao
<mirqui> tenta sudo aptget autoremove e vê no que dá
<lynxer10> dsisntalou um monte de coisa
<lynxer10> huauhaauh espero que nao tenha ferrado nada vou dar um boot pra ver
<MerliM> era pra ele nao sair do sistema ahuahua espero q nao tenha feito logoff antes de tentar resolver
<mirqui> era para ele ver o que estava faltando
<mirqui> e instalar na certeza
<mirqui> depois acessar o pacote de drivers
<shallwe> boa tarde
<TUB4LC41N>  Alguem pode me ajudar?
<TUB4LC41N> estou com problemas pra instalar o popcorn time no elementary os
<shallwe> TUB4LC41N: boa tarde
<TUB4LC41N> boatarde
<shallwe> TUB4LC41N: popcorn time não funciona mais, site caiu
<shallwe> pois era pirataria
<TUB4LC41N> .se ainda funciona
<shallwe> e aqui é canal do ubuntu, não do elementary os :( mas acredito que o procedimento seja o mesmo
<shallwe> TUB4LC41N: não funciona mais popcorn amigo
<shallwe> mesmo que vc instale o app o link ta off
<shallwe> dos filmes
<TUB4LC41N> tenta o .se
<TUB4LC41N> usei hoje no android
<TUB4LC41N> só não consigo intalar no elementary
<shallwe> oq .se?
<shallwe> a não, cara pedindo suporte pra outra distro e ainda de pirataria kkk é fogo hein
<MerliM> popcorn não já morreu
<MerliM> creio que mesmo que nao seja um canal elementary OS podemos ajudar ja que o mesmo usa a base do ubuntu
<MerliM> ou estou errado
<MerliM> shallwe: porem entendi o que quis dizer :D
<hggdh> MerliM: estás certo
<MerliM> hggdh: obg por confirmar tava em duvida se era ubuntu ou debian
<hggdh> elementary é um derivado do Ubuntu. Quão diferente, não sei.
<MerliM> themas e icones rsrsrsrs
<MerliM> ha e o WM -> pantheon que a cannonical que me desculpe acho o do elementary OS bem mais bonito e funcional opniniao minha <---
<hggdh> MerliM: todos tem o direito de expressar opiniões :-)
<MerliM> curto quando tu eh mais racional que banidor lol
<MerliM> ^^
<hggdh> heh
<Daekdroom> elementaryOS é bem diferente do Ubuntu. É a shell e vários aplicativos diferentes, alguns que nem estão disponíveis nos repositórios do Ubuntu
<MerliM> Ex???
<MerliM> pq o video é um fork, assim como o Música pra facilitar
<MerliM> até o edit dele é um "fork" digamos assim do gedit :D
<MerliM> vejo um visual diferente, porem em material de aplicaticos em si, nem tanto eu curto a proposta do PantheonOS
<MerliM> ops
<MerliM> PantheonVM
<MerliM> hggdh: te liga fizeram um hack social aqui no Brazil, o cara se vestiu de papai noel e alugou um helicoptero e quando tava no ar deu voz de sequestro, isso num campo privado e ainda nao encontraram o helicoptero, ele desceu numa chacara libertou o piloto e saiu fora O.o
<MerliM> hack merry ch... social lol
<MerliM> correcao n]ao foi um  helicoptero foi um avião ahuahuhauhauha
<MerliM> dai a chacara alugaram em nome de um sertanejo, bem feito neguinho paga pau aqui pra sertanejo e nao valida os dados
<MerliM> pronto era so isso
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<MerliM> nuno_nunes: boa noite
<MerliM> nops so feras aqui
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a restaurar tudo aqui
<MerliM> vixi crash????
<nuno_nunes> crash o que
<nuno_nunes> eu tive limpei o disco todo :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<pikatchu> preciso saber se o computador tá com pau
<pikatchu> tá desligando toda hora q o vídeo é usado
<astroo-> diz que versao ubuntu e chip video
<pikatchu> desde q atualizei o windows 7 pra 10... Quero pegar o ubuntu pra ver se é falha q percisa trocar a placa
<pikatchu> se desligar no ubuntu, vou ter certeza q a culpa é de falha da placa
<astroo-> e amd nvidea ...
<shallwe> pikatchu: desligando o video ou o pc?
<pikatchu> o pc desliga
<shallwe> pode ser sua fonte, deve acontecer a mesma coisa no ubuntu
<shallwe> acontece de repente ou quando vc esta jogando?
<pikatchu> é intel
<pikatchu> notebook. Só acontece com vídeos de alta definição e jogos
<shallwe> a bom é notebook, mas se esta desligando o pc não é software é hardware problema
<shallwe> deverá acontecer a mesma coisa com o ubuntu eu só vejo uma coisa, deve estar esquentando
<pikatchu> nunca aconteceu isso com windows 7, só depois de atualizar pro 10.
<shallwe> pikatchu: testar não custa
<astroo-> o driver pode ter defeito
<shallwe> baixa o ubuntu ubuntu.com usa o 14.04
<shallwe> astroo-: mas pra desligar o notebook acho que não
<shallwe> muito estranho isso
<pikatchu> eu já reinstalei o 10, continuou. Eu ia reinstalar o 7, mas ele vai apagar tudo pra voltar.
<pikatchu> vou testar ubuntu num pendrive
<pikatchu> não tenho onde por mais de 300gb de coisas
<pikatchu> se bem q o mundo esta cheio de historias de problemas com w10, um monte de problemas com drivers e programas incompativeis
<pikatchu> preciso de um jogo opengl pra testar no ubuntu
<pikatchu> warsow
<pikatchu> ubuntu vem com driver da intel atualizado?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<shallwe> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> quem precisar de suporte é só dizer
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> eu preciso, meu celular android ta lento o.O
<nuno_nunes> apaga apps que nao usas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> fica resolvido
<shallwe> já fiz ;) pior coisa é comprar cel com 8gb interno
<shallwe> e pior que isso ainda é não pode instalar coisas no cartao SD o.O
<nuno_nunes> é samsung??
<shallwe> tomara que no ubuntu não tenha isso
<shallwe> isso aí 4s mini
<nuno_nunes> da para instalar no cartão de memoria
<nuno_nunes> ve no menu definições e depois aplicações
<nuno_nunes> e ve se tem opção cartão sd
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: não tem não amigo isso é do android tem como mover algumas coisas mas instalar direto não
<nuno_nunes> tem
<shallwe> é pq pode cair a performance do sistema
<nuno_nunes> eu já fiz isso a um samsung
<nuno_nunes> ainda esta semana
<shallwe> só se for outra versão do android a minha é 4.4
<nuno_nunes> clicas no aplicativo
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho a versao 4.4.4
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> não aparece a opção cartao sd
<nuno_nunes> e da para mover
<nuno_nunes> instala o 360 :)
<shallwe> sim mover apenas isso eu sabia, mas ele nao move o app move apenas alguns arquivos
<nuno_nunes> e gere os aplicações
<nuno_nunes> move algumas parte da app
<nuno_nunes> sempre foi assim
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: isso
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, tem que ficar alguns bocados no telemovel
<nuno_nunes> se não funciona
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> mas as partes grandes ficam no cel internamente, tenho 1 jogo de 1gb e ele moveu alguns k só pro sd
<shallwe> o resto é no cel
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca tive problemas com isso
<nuno_nunes> tenta correr o 360 security
<shallwe> não é culpa do sistema mas sim do cel que tem pouca memória
<nuno_nunes> 8 gb é pouca memoria
<nuno_nunes> :S
<shallwe> pelo menos as fotos e videos mando tudo pro SD
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 4 Gb de memoria interna
<nuno_nunes> e so me aparece 2 gb
<nuno_nunes> e outro tenho a memoria dividida em 1 gb e tal para apps
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> e quanto tens de ram
<fslima0> oi, tem alguém aqui da Bahia? :)
<nuno_nunes> fslima0, queres ajuda
<fslima0> ajuda sim, só de emprego :)
<nuno_nunes> fslima0, aqui é um chat de ajuda se quiseres offtopic vai aqui #ubuntu-br-offtopic ou #ubuntu-offtopic
<fslima0> ok
<nuno_nunes> aqui é ajuda de linux
<nuno_nunes> fslima0, precisas ajuda no sistema
<nuno_nunes> linux ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> xD
<fslima0> não... meu ubuntu funciona tranquilo aqui :)
<fslima0> nem tenho mais Windows instalado. Aqui é tudo legal e livre... Windows é muito caro para adquirir
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, estas ai
<nuno_nunes> eu tinha 4 partições para linux :D
<nuno_nunes> mas alterei tudo :D
<nuno_nunes> agora vao ser 5
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<shallwe> sim voltei, estava comendo cachorro quente da patroa
<nuno_nunes> viu o que eu disse
<shallwe> tinha pimentão pra caramba, mas falei que tava bom :)
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> eu nao falei disso :D
<shallwe> das partições do linux?
<nuno_nunes> eu do teu android :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> já viu onde estao os aplicativos instalado
<nuno_nunes> e instale o 360 security ou ccleaner
<nuno_nunes> e  corra :)
<nuno_nunes> pode ter tralha no sistema
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> a sim valeu, eu já tenho o cleaner alguma coisa, ele sempre resolve
<shallwe> ajuda até a fechar apps abertos
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o 360 :D
<shallwe> mas sei lá, eu tinha um iphone antes, ai dei pra patroa e peguei esse dela
<shallwe> nem sei pq fiz isso :(
<nuno_nunes> as apps que tens abertas é que deixam lento
<shallwe> vou tentar esse 360 vlw
<nuno_nunes> e tem antivirus :D
<shallwe> a nao antivirus é fogo ai vc quer matar o sistema kkk
<nuno_nunes> faz 3 coisas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> android já é lento pra dodoi e ficar colocando mais antivirus
<nuno_nunes> nao mata
<nuno_nunes> :d
<nuno_nunes> eu ja utilizo esse a 1 ano
<nuno_nunes> :
<nuno_nunes> sem razao de queixa
<shallwe> não é a toa que enquanto um iphone tem 1gb de ram os da samsung tem 3gb ram pra fazer a mesma coisa
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> vou comprar um chocolate
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> e eu tomar uma água
<shallwe> valeu
<shallwe> caramba essa placa de video onboard da VIA não suporta resolução full hd kkkk
<shallwe> intel celeron é fogo, ano 2006, 65nm esquenta pra caramba!
<nuno_nunes> as graficas da via e sis no linux não sao grande coisa
<shallwe> nada estou arrumando um pc com windows kkk, e até no windows nao funciona
<nuno_nunes> tens que instalar programas :D
<shallwe> imagina no linux, mas tranquilo nem é meu mesmo o pc se não já teria jogado no ixão
<nuno_nunes> no windows funciona
<nuno_nunes> espera um pouco
<pikatchu> afff
<pikatchu> o ubuntu não pode instalar. Ele fala q não detecou sistema operacional nenhum
<pikatchu> se eu instalar assim ele vai formatar tudo
<nuno_nunes> pikatchu, o que se passa
<nuno_nunes> o teu pc tem uefi
<nuno_nunes> ou bão
<nuno_nunes> não
<pikatchu> não
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, da informação da tua grafica dessa via
<nuno_nunes> pode ser
<pikatchu> to usando do pen drive, mas cade tudo? não vejo terminal, só tem umas opções básicas de configuração tipo idioma e teclado. Mas cade o resto?
<nuno_nunes> pikatchu, quando tentas instalar o te aparece
<nuno_nunes> pikatchu, que programa usou para criar a pen usb
<pikatchu> o do proprio site do ubuntu
<pikatchu> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nuno_nunes> tens que usar um programa
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> no windows tens que usar o ubootnetin
<pikatchu> eu ia ver um video no youtube pra ver se desliga sozinho. Mas não dá, todos os vídeos tão faltando 1080p, como se não tivesse driver de vídeo
<pikatchu> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows esse
<nuno_nunes> que grafica tens
<pikatchu> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<pikatchu> intel hd3000
<nuno_nunes> eu recomendo o ubootnetin
<nuno_nunes> essa grafica no linux da a 100 %
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu já com a intel já não digo nada
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar amd/ati
<pikatchu> eu estou usando um unbutu limitado?
<nuno_nunes> mas estas a usar o windows
<pikatchu> dei boot do pendrive sem instalar
<nuno_nunes> que erro que aparece quando fazes o boot pela pen
<pikatchu> nenhum. Mas quando tento instalar, diz q não tem SO instalado e pergunta se quero apagar tudo. Mas tem SO e partição de recuperação lá
<nuno_nunes> diz avançado
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> no dash procura gparted
<pikatchu> aí no avançado não vejo nada sobre criação uma partição. Tem "criar tabela" e ele fala q se eu fizer isso vai apagar todas as partições
<nuno_nunes> usa o gparted
<nuno_nunes> gere as partições com o gparted
<pikatchu> baixei warsow
<nuno_nunes> baixas-te o que???
<nuno_nunes> omg
<pikatchu> se rodar 10 minutos sem desligar, a culpa é do windows 10
<nuno_nunes> com cada cromo
<nuno_nunes> o que tem o windows lol
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo o windows 10 e não tenho problema com ele
<nuno_nunes> e esta a trabalhar em uefi com o meus linuxs todos
<pikatchu> o ubuntu do pen drive é reduzido?
<nuno_nunes> tens que o instalar
<nuno_nunes> consegues iniciar o windows 10
<nuno_nunes> vais la e retira o boot rapido e reinicia o pc
<nuno_nunes> o windows 10 tem esse defeito
<astroo-> se fosse esse o defeito era 1 alegria
<nuno_nunes> já o windows 8 tem o mesmo problema
<User32> ola
<User32> alguem
<User32> ?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<User32> kk vish
<User32> aque tbm kk
<MerliM> shallwe: só trocar seu android pelo cyanogen mod ele mantem so o sistema base na memoria interna todo resto no cartao
<User32> vish
<MerliM> User32: diga alguma duvida com suas libs32 ????
<MerliM> kakakak
<User32> nenhuma
<User32> kkk
<User32>  a minha duvida mesmo e como
<User32> mecher no irc
<User32> iniciante
<nuno_nunes> lol
<MerliM> nussa
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, eu quero ver se desbloqueio o meu equipamento :p
<MerliM> pega o mannuall mano
<MerliM> nuno_nunes: que equipamento
<nuno_nunes> vodafone smart 4 turbo
<User32> rs
<User32> tbm tenho duvida
<User32> ipad geraçao 3 pedindo email e senha e nao sei
<nuno_nunes> diga la sua duvida
<nuno_nunes> User32, aqui não suporte da apple
<nuno_nunes> faça um novo registo la :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-29
<MerliM> nuno_nunes: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAxCu4v8Rs
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, o que é isso
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, eu ja vi isso
<nuno_nunes> mas o programa requer uma box
<nuno_nunes> :D
<al4nc4ds> o.0 A grobo gosta de gnu/linux ---> http://mirror.globo.com
<MerliM> gosta nada
<MerliM> usa pelo mesmo que todos usam em grande corporacoes
<MerliM> ha ta
<MerliM> eu nao assisti
<al4nc4ds> MerliM, lol
<al4nc4ds> so ve darwin osx la lol
<nuno_nunes> darwin osx é o kernel do bsd para macosx :p
<al4nc4ds> nuno_nunes, "unix pago"
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> o kernel é todo bsd
<nuno_nunes> agora o novo macos o update é tipo a windows :D
<al4nc4ds> entao paga la uns 6k num kernel bsd
<User32> uso ubuntu
<User32> estudo pentest
<al4nc4ds> unix pago "osx" sem mais...
<nuno_nunes> lol
<al4nc4ds> lol2 ja fiz hackintosh
<al4nc4ds> e ja vi a caralhada que os devs fazem nele
<nuno_nunes> eu tambem ja fiz :D
<al4nc4ds> nuno_nunes, beijo pro ce lol
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nao fan da apple
<nuno_nunes> nao o meto :|
<MerliM> isso ta cheirando a BAN*
<hggdh> al4nc4ds: lingugem, por favor
<MerliM> kkk num disse
<nuno_nunes> eu nao disse nada :S
<nuno_nunes> o pessoal a pedir ajuda é pouco
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> bom dia!
<shallwe> caracas galera agora conheci a fundo essas placas de video VIA, algumas não tem nem suporte pra windows VISTA kkkk, e depois o pessoal ainda fica bravo que não tem drive pra ubuntu 15.10 :P
<shallwe> milagre a sociedade ainda ter drive opensoure pra ubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> ele não achou poh, pq nã existe drive pra windows 7 bobinha hihi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<pikatchu> instalei ubuntu, mas é igual ao pendrive
<pikatchu> não tem terminal
<pikatchu> achei
<MerliM> opa
<MerliM> alguem ajuda precisa. Que a força esteja com vcs
<MerliM> força=opensource
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte de ubuntu
<pikatchu> agora eu tenho certeza q o desligamento do pc é culpa do windows 10. Instalei ubuntu, posso rodar warsow por 10 minutos sem desligar. No windows 10 desliga em 2 ou 3 minutos.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> <sigh/>. Freenode under attack again
<MerliM> hggdh: vixiiiiii
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte :)
<astroo-> freenode anda sobre ataque
<nuno_nunes> pk dizes isso
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-29
<merlim> astroo-: fala man
<merlim> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> le o privado
<merlim> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<t0th_-_> olá,
<t0th_-_> estou tentando dar um apt-get update, mas esta dando uns erros 404 e 403 , como faço pra resolver isso?
<t0th_-_> ubuntu 1410
<t0th_-_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23552915/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<platao> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AaronZz> Fala galera, Estou com problema no meu computador com ubuntu 16.04. Do meio do nada ele não reconhece mais o meu mouse, teclado e hd externo, alguém sabe alguma solução?
<aedigital> AaronZz, o que posso te aconselhar e ficar acompanhando os logs do sistema
<aedigital> que ficam no diretorio /var/log
<aedigital> em especial o syslog, kern.log
<aedigital> para ver se indicam algum erro ou algo que te ajude a entender a origem do problema
<AaronZz> aedigital, obrigado pela dica.
<aedigital> k
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Drashta> Tem algum grupo WhatsApp de Linux?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-04
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<robfisico> Boa noite, alguém poderia me auxiliar com problemas de Headset no Ubuntu 16.04?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<robfisico> Duvida: Como configurar corretamente o headset no ubuntu para o microfone funcionar? Tenho dois headsets e só funciona o fone, o microfone não.
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-27
<anon_linux> e ai pessoas?
<anon_linux> alguem usa o IRSSI?
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-28
<Elfon> Pesoal, como mudo o usuário e grupo de um arquivo?
<NoCTurNalPuLSe> chown nome_user -R [teu diretório)
<NoCTurNalPuLSe> Elfon, chown nome_user -R [teu diretório]
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-29
<mirqui> bom dia
<mirqui> e ai aeedigital , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> mirqui, opa blz
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> mal a demora, muito trabalho
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> ja volto
<mirqui> bom trabalho :)
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-30
<under> ola
<under> Alguem online
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu sempre
<under> Tudo bom
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<under> Sim
<under> Como se chama
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<under> nome real
<astroo-> le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-01
<stefano-but-not-> Opa, tudo jóia galera?
<stefano-but-not-> Pessoal, eu estou com um problema aqui... No Ubuntu server 16.04, alguém mais está tendo um problema relacionado ao flush do endereço das interfaces de rede com o systemctl? O endereço simplesmente não é alterado e daí eu tenho que usar o ip na mão...
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-02
<KurtKraut> stefano-but-not-, é uma boa hora de atualizar essa máquina, não?
<lorentao> alguem on ?
<Soren_> Olá
<lorentao> ola
<lorentao> to com umas duvidas no dual boot ubuntu windows 10
<lorentao> serà que alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Soren_> Sim
<Soren_> O que seria?
<lorentao> entao, eu instalei o windows 10 home 64 bits no meu laptop hp. Depois atraves do utilitario de disco liberei espaço de particao e instalei o ubuntu 17.10 com a opçao dual boot com windows
<Soren_> Certo
<lorentao> sò que quando inicio o computador ele entra direto no windows. E quando paro o boot e entro em opçoes me aparece os dois hds que tenho e duas opçoes de boot uefi , uma de windows e outra de ubuntu
<lorentao> dessa maneira eu consigo escolher e entrar no ubuntu
<lorentao> mas gostaria que o boot entrasse direto no grub e dali eu pudesse escolher o SO
<lorentao> conseguiu entender ou falei muita besteira ?
<Soren_> Pois já me aconteceu isso, então pode fazer o seguinte: Tentar reinstalar o Ubuntu, se não der reinstale os dois, foi assim que resolvei.
<Soren_> Pois já me aconteceu isso, então pode fazer o seguinte: Tentar reinstalar o Ubuntu, se não der reinstale os dois, foi assim que resolvi
<lorentao> entao eu estive fuçando um pouco mas meu ingles è pobre demais
<lorentao> dizem que o problema è esse tal de uefi
<lorentao> vc sabe algo disso ?
<lorentao> e outra coisa o ubuntu fica rotacionando a tela toda hora que eu mecho um pouco o notebook, vc sabe como parar a rotaçao ?
<Soren_> Nunca me aconteceu, por isso não :/
<lorentao> kkkk blz valeu
#ubuntu-br 2018-11-28
<pibarnas> alô
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-26
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-27
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-28
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Troyka> Alô
<astroo-> ola
<Troyka> Pensei que esse canal tinha morrido]
<Troyka> kk
<astroo-> a esta hora e quase
<Troyka> Sabe instalar o zoneminder
<Troyka> ?
<astroo-> nao
<Troyka> jaé
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Troyka> vlw
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-29
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-30
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-01
<mirqui> bom dia :)
